#xubuntu 2007-07-23
<twiggz> better ways to spend 300 bucks than give a kid a phone thats built so cheaply that itll break the first time its dropped.
<twiggz> they have really sturdy nextel phones
<twiggz> ive seen and messed around with those
<twiggz> those are decent, but still overpriced.
<twiggz> all of the other ones...shit they feel like your gonna break them just by opening them up
<wbadger> what do you think is more important ?
<twiggz> i think its more important for parents to keep an eye on their children themselves rather than think OH ITS OK, LET EM RUNN AROUND ALL NIGHT EVEN THOUGH HES 10! HES GOT A CELLPHONE!
<twiggz> cellphone to the rescue!
<twiggz> thats a bunch of bs.
<totalwormage> :D
<BFTD> !offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BFTD> move to offtopic please
<totalwormage> argh
<totalwormage> silly buggers
<twiggz> ok lets just sit here in silence to not piss the rule harping fascists off.
* twiggz shrugs
<wbadger> :P you could join #xubuntu-offtopic :P
<twiggz> yea, and i could join a thousand others too...
<twiggz> ill just part this one.
<twiggz> thanks for the advice.
<System79> Bah can someone send a mail to rick@phrozen-systems.ath.cx i want to see if my mail server works :$
<kalikiana> System79, Mail yourself, register somewhere with that address. No big deal.
<System79> kalikiana: Already  did that >.>
<kalikiana> System79, So don't keep us busy people from important work. :P
<System79> Like im not busy ;)
<System79> Ive been here all day yesterday helping people so dont complain =P
<System79> be right back
<kalikiana> System79, I'll keep complaining because you weren't here offering support all the other days. :|
<Jester45> true
<System79> u sent me a mail jester?
<Jester45> kalikiana, can i bother you?
<Jester45> nope
<System79> mmk
<Jester45> still cant send
<System79> i thought someone did :p
<kalikiana> Jester45, Sure
<Jester45> yea :) im in the club
* Jester45 thinks his in the club because he does not bother to much
<System79> ;D
<Jester45> still workin on the email
<kalikiana> Jester45, Do you also have a mail server issue or what?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> a "i havent used email in a year and have to fix a smtp problem"
<System79> I could hook you up with an adress at my server but i dont think u want that ;)
<Jester45> i sent it
<System79> asdf? :p
<Jester45> i have 2 one good one and one free one
<Jester45> yea
<System79> mmk
<Jester45> and my good one doesnt send
<System79> i love my 100gb mailbox now
<System79> :)
<Jester45> i get a 550
<Jester45> but for no reason
<Jester45> * error occurred on SMTP session
<Jester45> *** Error occurred while sending the message:
<Jester45> 550 This user account is not authorized to send messages with the address .
<System79> Whoopie
<Jester45> System79, what servers are you using
<kalikiana> I'd think of a) illegal from address, b) reuqired smtpauth
<System79> U didnt enter a password or your account is deleted
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> i can get mail
<System79> Jester45: Im using postfix amavisd and courier imap/pop3
<System79> :p
<Jester45> just not send
<System79> then their mail server isnt configured right
<System79> >:)
<Jester45> well its nerdshack.com but they changed to lavabit.com
<Jester45> but they said the old names will be supported still
<kalikiana> Jester45, Depending on your mail client, you might need to enable smtpauth
<Jester45> the test working account is a lavabit one
<Jester45> i will try that
<System79> How do i add new users again
<System79> >.>
<Jester45> adduser
<System79> syntax?
<kalikiana> man adduser :P
<Jester45> adduser user group
<System79> no password? :$
<kalikiana> There is passwd.
<Jester45> fine dont listen to me
<Jester45> kalikiana, for send i have user ssl for SMTP
<Jester45> there is user STARTTLS command to start SSL session and dont use ssl but if necessary use starttls
<Jester45> and i have use non-blocking ssl checked
<kalikiana> Jester45, ssl might be the problem, e.g. my  smtp makes problems with ssl
<Jester45> everyone has smtp
<kalikiana> Sure, that's why I said "ssl" can make problems.
<Jester45> im using sylpheed-clawsgtk2
<Jester45> ummm
<System79> errr
<System79> ;x
<Jester45> i think i broke sylpheed
<System79> Jester45 read pm :P
<Jester45> i did
<System79> Want it?
<System79> >..>
<Jester45> no not really
<System79> K
<curiogeo> I have a desktop running xubuntu and I want to move the working copy of hda to the new server box
<curiogeo> will this work
<Jester45> possibly
<Jester45> but i think it would be best to just install on the box
<curiogeo> what do I have to concern myself with
<curiogeo> then I would have to reinstall SAMBA and the whole small office enviro
<curiogeo> I want to transplant my DC to a new box like I would in windows
<curiogeo> throw it in and look for new drivers
<Jester45> are you going to be making its a command line only server?
<curiogeo> if necessary
<curiogeo> it is now
<Jester45> no new drivers are needed
<curiogeo> what about networkk cards
<curiogeo> will they auto detect
<Jester45> should
<Jester45> you might have a problem with the gui config
<curiogeo> so if I want to run the xub desktop you think there may be a problem
<Jester45> might be but it would take a minute to fix
<curiogeo> ok so it is pretty low maintenance
<Jester45> what might be better is to make a fresh install and copy the configs for samba
<curiogeo> but then the sid is going to be all messed up isn't it
<curiogeo> dose the SAMBA security ID config move to the new server easily
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> but it should be easier than coping the harddrive
<Jester45> i try not to use window stuff as it is not very good
<curiogeo> you mean windows OS in general or SAMBA
<Jester45> samba uses windows file share protocol so it has windows in it
<curiogeo> granted
<curiogeo> It is the only way I can pracice domain control in my primarily windows environment
<curiogeo> Have you tried any other way?
<guest68765468732> What does it mean if Xubuntu locks up at "Mounting file systems"
<guest68765468732> ?
<cellofellow> sounds bad
<guest68765468732> Really?
<Pumpernickel> Is that during install, or on an installed system?
<cellofellow> I'd turn off quiet and splash at the bootloader and get the goods.
<guest68765468732> During install
<cellofellow> oh, ok
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<cellofellow> I was assuming on an installed system.
<Jester45> well me i just use linux so nope.
<guest68765468732> Installing 6.06.1
<guest68765468732> ?
<cellofellow> curiogeo: Samba can be a Windows Domain Controller.
<curiogeo> I use it for that now I was just wondering if there were alternatives
<curiogeo> using a linux backend and a bunch of windows clients?
<cellofellow> That's been used a lot.
<guest68765468732> Booting off the live CD.. It locks up at "Mounting root file systems"
<curiogeo> Is there some kind of domain control
<cellofellow> Samba can completely replace Windows NT networking stuff.
<Jester45> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Jester45> guest68765468732, thats your bug
<guest68765468732> The desktop cd wont boot though.
<cellofellow> I think guest68765468732 is saying it freezes at boot. Good thing he's using Dapper and it tells him stuff.
<cellofellow> guest68765468732: try alt.
<curiogeo> I can stick with samba - does anyone know of a tut that shows you how to migrate Samba to a new box
<cellofellow> or wubi, heard good stuff about that.
<guest68765468732> K.
<cellofellow> curiogeo: just copy files, and try to mimic samba confs I guess.
<Jester45> after a wubi install filesystem preformace dropes
<cellofellow> not sure what you are up to
<cellofellow> true
<cellofellow> but wubi is good for newbs.
<Jester45> so is alt cd
<cellofellow> so is livcd.
<Jester45> :) at least i think its simple, live cd isnt easy when you have a bug
<cellofellow> guest68765468732: try alt cd. It's really really stable, being based off of the Debian installer.
<guest68765468732> I meant alt. >.<
<cellofellow> the alt cd is freezing on boot?
<guest68765468732> Im afarid so.
<cellofellow> >.<
<guest68765468732> I'm on a eMachines T2042.
<cellofellow> never had that happen.
<guest68765468732> 128 meg ram.
<cellofellow> do other Linux systems boot? Knoppix? DSL?
<guest68765468732> Puppy Linux booted.
<guest68765468732> So, Xubuntu not the way to go?
<guest68765468732> or perhaps a cd defect?
<cellofellow> it may be
<guest68765468732> Ill trying burning another.
<cellofellow> does the CD check thing work>
<cellofellow> ?
<guest68765468732> it locks up at the same place.
<cellofellow> try another CD, or try the same CD on another box.
<guest68765468732> k.
<guest68765468732> ill burn another.
<[PM] Hate> hello
<[PM] Hate> anyone willing to help me?
<zials> o.o if I'm able to
<[PM] Hate> im not sure whats causing it
<[PM] Hate> i have a cd-rw of xubuntu alternative (because the pc has 64mb of ram)
<[PM] Hate> gets to the installation (low memory mode, should be anyhow) and gets to like the very last steps
<[PM] Hate> of installing packages and configuring them
<[PM] Hate> and it says it cant find 2 of them
<[PM] Hate> like aptitude
<[PM] Hate> and another
<[PM] Hate> something along the lines of "cant find"
<zials> mhmm, did you check the cd for any defects?
<[PM] Hate> i suppose I should
<[PM] Hate> how long are u going to be on?
<zials> not too long, but I'm pretty sure someone else would be here
<[PM] Hate> lol :(
<[PM] Hate> well, ill give it my best and maybe burn it on a cd-r w/ another downloaded package
<[PM] Hate> so later
<[PM] Hate> thanks
<guest68765468732> its working.
<guest68765468732> =D
<zials> o.o
<guest68765468732> n.n
<kalikiana_> ^(.-.)^ ~('-')~
<curiogeo> so I made the change to my new server box and the server is running I have changed one ethernet card working but the other is seeminingly not listening
<curiogeo> how can I remove and reinstall an eth card
<cellofellow> lspci to get you started
<curiogeo> is this a mount and unmount kind of thing
<cellofellow> nope
<kalikiana_> curiogeo, lspci is "list pci"
<cellofellow> normally the kernel just takes care of it at boot time.
<curiogeo> ok so if it is in lspci then what do I do remove it and restart the box then reinstall it again
<curiogeo> that is the windows way
<cellofellow> lspci will give you info on the card, and then you can find out more online or something.
<curiogeo> ok I will take a look around
<curiogeo> interesting thing is that the 2 controllers are identical
<curiogeo> one seems to be working fine the other is not
<curiogeo> picking up dhcp address
<cellofellow> do they have ethN scripts?
<cellofellow> I forget where they live in newer kernels, used to be /dev
<curiogeo> If there was a previous one does it need to be erased and allowed to recreate itself
<cellofellow> maybe
<cellofellow> !eth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<curiogeo> ubot is stumped
<cellofellow> no, ubotu-er is stumped.
<curiogeo> should lspci tell me the ethx that is associated to the device
<cellofellow> dunno
<cellofellow> mine doesn't
<cellofellow> curiogeo: install bwm-ng and run it. It knows what all the ethernet cards are doing.
<cellofellow> simple terminal network monitor
<cellofellow> powerful though
<curiogeo> any other name for that package
<curiogeo> apt did not find it
<cellofellow> you have universe enabled?
<curiogeo> spelling goof
<cellofellow> fyi: tab completion works with apt.
<cellofellow> Just type sudo aptitude install somepackage<tab> and it will complete it.
<cellofellow> double-tab for a list.
<curiogeo> good tip
<Jester45> fyi: trying tab on all your common programs can help alot and take only a split second to test if it works
<curiogeo> oh well not sure why but my OS just will not see the second interface
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> bye bye everyone i know you will miss me but i will be back in a few hours
<cellofellow> cya jester
<cellofellow> curiogeo: both cards do show in lspci?
<curiogeo> yes they do
<cellofellow> hmm
<curiogeo> your telling me
<cellofellow> I never figured out how the ethernet stuff works.
<curiogeo> I am really baffled
<cellofellow> try adding "auto eth1\niface eth1 inet dhcp"
<cellofellow> that \n is a newline
<cellofellow> to /etc/network/interfaces
<cellofellow> then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cellofellow> http://www.linuxforums.org/network/ask_dr._unx_2.html
<curiogeo> I did that process of adding a new int to interfaces
<curiogeo> no changes
<guest68765468732> New problem for me.
<curiogeo> I am going to try adding a third interface
<guest68765468732> When the alt cd goes to the Desktop, all it loads is a white screen with a mouse.
<guest68765468732> and after a while, it locks up.
<guest68765468732> Help??
<curiogeo> cellofellow: got it by adding the iface as eth2 into the interfaces file
<curiogeo> pretty peculiar it wouldn't addit on its own though
<cellofellow> guest68765468732: alt cd has no desktop
<cellofellow> alt cd is command-line installation
<guest68765468732> Hu?
<cellofellow> The Alternative CD installs a desktop OS using a command line installer. No desktop from the CD, only from hard drive.
<guest68765468732> Ah.
<cellofellow> so, if you are getting a desktop from the CD, you have the Live or Desktop (same thing) CD.
<guest68765468732> Argh.
<Redimere> hey all
<Redimere> Can somebody help me with ATI drivers?
<Redimere> Is anybody alive? I've got a serious issue
<jeff_> anyone know how to take a screenshot with xfce?
<zyth> So ah... Ubuntu supports my WPA network by default...but in xubuntu, not?
<zyth> did I just miss something?
<jeff_> how do i take a ss in xubuntu?
<echosystm> guys
<echosystm> ive got xfce4 installed
<echosystm> how do i enable automounting?
<magic_ninja> whats up guys
<k^^> I trying to reinstall xubuntu 7.04 on my laptop but I get a "Failed to create a file system" error
<k^^> what to do?
<m0u5e> anyone know a good program for audio editting and recording
<k^^> I installed the beta with no problems
<wbadger> m0u5e, how about audacity
<wbadger> k^^, try unmounting the partition just after you start the operation
<wbadger> k^^, I know that helped me install 7.04.. I think it's a bug in the install disk
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<k^^> great
<k^^> I'll have another go
<wbadger> good luck
<k^^> thanks :)
<k^^> yay I worked
<wbadger> :)
<k^^> *it worked
<k^^> thanks guys
<Po1> Hello hello
<Po1> Whoops
<po1> nickname is wrong. :)
<mrpok> Better.
<mrpok> Well, I got xubuntu going!
<mrpok> (Im new to linux)
<wbadger> nice job
<mrpok> Mind if I ask a few questions?
<wbadger> this is the support channel :P
<mrpok> Awesome. :)
<mrpok> I not sure if m,y keyboard is set up right. Occasionally Il try to type m, and it will give a system speaker beep, or put a comma before or after the ,m
<mrpok> Thusly. :)
<mrpok> So where do I go to select ,my keyboard type? I couldnt see it in languages,.
<wbadger> I never heard of something like that before..
<mrpok> It may just be the keyboard, then.
<wbadger> I believe you can enter XFCE Menu -> Settings -> Keyboard Settings
<wbadger> Then enter the last tab
<mrpok> OK, where is the XFCE menu?
<wbadger> You can choose your keyboard type there, although I'm not sure it will help
<mrpok> Oh, applications... m,y bad. :)
<mrpok> I should have been able to figure that one out... *facepalm,*
<wbadger> I deleted the caption so I just call it the XFCE menu :)
<mrpok> Will I be able to plug and play my iMac USB keyboard?
<wbadger> I never tried, but there's one way to find out :)
<mrpok> OKieday
<mrpok> mmmmmmmm
<mrpok> woot, no worries. Time to clean the old keyboard, I guess. :)
<wbadger> :] 
<mrpok> Thanks mate
<mrpok> Now, next question is a bit more involved
<mrpok> I chose xubuntu over ubuntu because Im running a PIII with 256MB RAM.
<wbadger> I chose it because it looks better and doesn't take as much memory as kubuntu ^^
<mrpok> From what I have gathered, since Im not using GNOME or KDE, the applications designed for ubuntu or kubuntu wont work, correct?
<pleia2> mrpok: they should work fine
<wbadger> no that's not correct... ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu share application repositories, and every application in the repositories should work with every one of those
<pleia2> mrpok: the exception might be some of the applets that sit in the KDE/Gnome docks
<mrpok> Alright, thanks.
<mrpok> Well, I stuffed up trying to install GnomeBaker, then.
<wbadger> how did you try it?
<mrpok> XFCE -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<mrpok> Searched for it, marked the box to install, then hit apply.
<wbadger> ok then what seems to be the problem
<wbadger> ?
<mrpok> When I opened it, it gave me a string of error messages about things that werent installed.
<mrpok> I cant remember exactly what they were called, want me to d/l again and let you know?
<wbadger> do you mean that you installed it and afterwards, trying to run it you got error messages?
<mrpok> Yes
<wbadger> or when you tried to install you got those messages?
<wbadger> did you remove the package?
<mrpok> Yeah
<mrpok> with Synaptics again
<wbadger> ok... lets try it again. usually if a package needs other packages to be installed (called dependencies), it finds them automatically and asks you to install them
<mrpok> The synaptic summary says 47 packages will be held back and not upgraded, 1 package will be installed
<mrpok> Is that normal?
<mrpok> *1 new package
<wbadger> I don't know why would it hold back these packages, sorry
<wbadger> I really have to go now, hopefully someone else here will be able to help
<mrpok> OK, no worries, thanks for your help so far.
<wbadger> :) goodbye
<mrpok> I appreciate you putting up with my ignorance. :)
<mrpok> Hrm, well GnomeBaker started up this time
<mrpok> *shrug*
<echosystm> xfce seems to not pickup my internet keyboard shortcuts
<echosystm> is this normal?
<echosystm> i think i'm going to die
<mrpok> Im having keyboard problems too
<mrpok> the  only works on every second press. Bizzare.
<echosystm> that is rather bizzare.
<mrpok> I have a single button mouse too, and I dont know how to right click. :)
<echosystm> lol
<mrpok> Web says F11 or F12 should work, but it doesnt seem to.
<Huh1> hey there.
<Huh1> Are there any things I have to keep in mind when installing xubuntu to a laptop?
<Huh1> like things that will be different from installing normal ubuntu to a normal box
<echosystm> no
<echosystm> everything should be setup normally
<echosystm> the only difference is the power management
<Huh1> ok
<Huh1> but the power management is difficult to handle?
<echosystm> no, it should be automatically installed
<echosystm> :)
<zyth> So ah... Ubuntu supports my WPA network by default...but in xubuntu, not?  The Network applet thing only had WEP as an option
<echosystm> join #alsa
<echosystm> oops
<PMedau> Hello
<PMedau> How I can disable fsck on boot?
<tuomopr> Hello, ... Howto update my xubuntu's xfce4 to 4.1.1 without re-installing everything? Maybe change some software sources?, ..
<tuomopr> currently i have : version 4.3.90.2 (Xfce 4.4 BETA1)
<tuomopr> hmm.. maybe this is stupid question :) ... Can i just get a .DEB package from xfce4's mainsite and install it? I'm afraid i can break something.
<steve___> tuomopr:  what's in the 7.10 repos?
<steve___> tuomopr: why do you want to upgrade?
<tuomopr> steve, sorry, i dont understand your question? .. do you mean what do i have in my sources.list?
<tuomopr> (i'm not very professional with this :) )
<steve___> s'all good
<steve___> why do you want to update those packages?
<tuomopr> i want to try the compositor effects in new xfce4 :)
<steve___> doesn't 4.4 come with 7.04?
<tuomopr> about says: version 4.3.90.2 (Xfce 4.4 BETA1)
<tuomopr> and this is not the newest... xubuntu 7.10 has newer.
<tuomopr> i could update completely to that also if i knew what i have to do
<tuomopr> without re-installing everything....
<steve___> what version of xubuntu are you running?
<tuomopr> hmm... where could i check it? Originally, i installed ubuntu. Then removed ubuntu-desktop, and replaced it with xubuntu-desktop.
<tuomopr> hmm.. Xfce 4.2 according to help file. (checking the xubuntu version)
<tuomopr> Ubuntu 6.06.1 says terminal login.
<tuomopr> Maybe i should just copy everything important to different harddisk and re-install
<tuomopr> =
<tuomopr> ?
<OwdGitRon> tuomopr: Applications>About Xfce
<tuomopr> OwdGitRon, it only talks about xfce4 ?
<tuomopr> "Xfce 4 Desktop Environment \n version 4.3.90.2 (Xfce 4.4 BETA1)"
<steve___> tuomopr: do not reinstall - with linux that isn't the default action
<tuomopr> steve :)
<tuomopr> ok, ... sometimes it just feels easiest :)
<steve___> tuomopr: i suggest upgrading to 6.10 and then upgrade to 7.04
<tuomopr> steve, so... how do i do that?
<steve___> yeah but you aren't learning anything
<tuomopr> steve, i will try without re-installing. Actually thats what i prefer ... Would be terrible job to copy everything important.
<tuomopr> steve, something like this ? gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<steve___> in /etc/apt/source.list replace all instances of 'dapper' with 'edgy' and save the file.  From a terminal type "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tuomopr> ok steve, i'm trying right now.
<steve___> make sure you have a solid net connection and some time to kill  :)
<steve___> after you get it upgraded then you'll have to do it again.  This time change all instances of 'edgy' to 'feisty'.
<tuomopr> i do, and this is not my only computer (=i can get help if something goes wrong)
<tuomopr> thanks.
<tuomopr> ok,
<steve___> ask google and if you're still confused, ask here
<tuomopr> Ok, thanks steve
<steve___> just make sure once you're a wizard you come back here and help out others  :)
<tuomopr> Will be my pleasure :)
<khatuido> hello wbadger
<khatuido> i try install java with ur link on my firefox32 but it doesn't work, can u help me?
<wbadger> khatuido, hi I'm back now
<wbadger> what is the problem?
<khatuido> i want install java
<khatuido> on my firefox32
<wbadger> yeah?
<khatuido> the flash plugin works but not the java one
<khatuido> i do like the explain in the link u give me
<wbadger> didf you install java on your computer?
<khatuido> i guess
<khatuido> how i can check?
<khatuido> i install one java thing too
<khatuido> the java 1.4.2
<wbadger> did you download a file from the java website?
<khatuido> yes
<wbadger> where did you install it?
<wbadger> and what version?
<khatuido> i do like this one :
<khatuido> http://allostalk.com/showthread.php?s=3ddbb81fc8eea4b341a8df240c9622b2&t=202537
<khatuido> download the linux self extracting file
<khatuido> java 6
<wbadger> and you downloaded the 32 bit one right?
<khatuido> yes
<wbadger> the second option
<khatuido> for my firefox32
<wbadger> ok then
<khatuido> yes
<wbadger> did you extract it?
<khatuido> yes
<wbadger> in the folder /usr/local/java32?
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> like they explain
<wbadger> show me please the content of the directory /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<khatuido> cp -r -p ./jre1.6.0_02/* /usr/local/java32
<wbadger> khatuido, "ls /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<khatuido> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libnpp.so  libnullplugin.so
<khatuido> i don't go the java thing i copy in /usr/local/java32
<khatuido> i need copy in plugin?
<wbadger> you see you missed the last step
<wbadger> do not copy the plugin
<khatuido> ?
<wbadger> you must create a link to it instead. do this command: "ln -s /usr/local/java32/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/"
<wbadger> actually you need permission
<wbadger> so:  "sudo ln -s /usr/local/java32/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/"
<wbadger> ok?
<khatuido> good :)
<khatuido> it work
<khatuido> thanks you :)
<wbadger> :)
<khatuido> u a king of installing :D
<wbadger> that was nothing
<khatuido> thanks u :)
<wbadger> np :>
<khatuido> oh
<khatuido> i try install a software yersterday
<khatuido> xvidcap
<khatuido> u know it?
<wbadger> it is a program for capturing the screen right?
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> i want a video screen capture
<khatuido> for my game
<khatuido> but don't success install it
<khatuido> i choose the "Platform-independent"
<khatuido> so normaly on amd64 it must work no?
<wbadger> wait, you tried to download it from a site?
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81535
<khatuido> there is i386 but i think it's for 32 bits no? so i think the platform-independent is the one for my amd64 environnement no?
<wbadger> look
<wbadger> in ubuntu you usually don't want to install from sites
<wbadger> especially if it is not stated that it's a 64 bit version
<wbadger> instead we have package repositories which are officially supported
<wbadger> unfortunately I'm not sure xvidcap is in the repositories
<khatuido> i saw it but don't find a repository with xvidcap
<khatuido> i find something
<khatuido> but it didn't work
<khatuido> http://asher256.tuxfamily.org/index.php?2006/06/19/122-depot-ubuntu-xvidcap-pour-dapper-est-de-retour
<khatuido> so i tried download and install the software
<khatuido> we cannot in ubuntu?
<wbadger> I can't read french...
<khatuido> oh
<khatuido> sorry i didn't check
<wbadger> well I didn't say we can't install from the site, but it is never the preffered way
<khatuido> http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/
<khatuido> u can choose english
<khatuido> star there
<wbadger> khatuido, I checked the sourceforge.net site, the platform independent download is for the source code, which means you must compile it yourself.
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> but the problem
<khatuido> i try it
<khatuido> humm
<khatuido> ./configure
<khatuido> then "make"
<khatuido> but make don't work
<wbadger> what does "make" say?
<khatuido> no file make
<khatuido> or no option make
<khatuido> it's in french
<khatuido> they said no target
<wbadger> ok then, I think we can compile
<khatuido> or no makefile
<wbadger> but there is probably a better way
<khatuido> how compile?
<wbadger> well first you must install the package "build-essential", before you compile anything
<khatuido> with apt-get?
<wbadger> yes, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<khatuido> it's done
<khatuido> then ?
<wbadger> ok now you can try again
<wbadger> go to the directory where the source is
<wbadger> with the command "cd
<wbadger> then "./configure"
<khatuido> make doesn't work
<wbadger> still?
<steve___> does he have gcc installed?
<wbadger> doesn't build-essential depend on gcc?
<wbadger> khatuido, what is the error message you get when you try to run "make"
<khatuido> The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old.  Make sure it
<khatuido> is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full
<khatuido> path to pkg-config.
<khatuido> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PACKAGE_CFLAGS
<khatuido> and PACKAGE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<khatuido> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<khatuido> wbadger what is gcc?
<steve___> nevermind wbadger is right
<wbadger> khatuido, it is the standard compiler for the C programming language
<khatuido> oh oki
<wbadger> khatuido, I'll try it myself
<khatuido> oki :)
<wbadger> khatuido, ?
<khatuido> yes?
<khatuido> wbadger i was on phone
<wbadger> I want you to enter the source directory in terminal again, and run ./configure again, this time paste everything you get into the box here http://pastebin.com/
<wbadger> then press "send" and tell me the address of the page you get
<porto88> hey can someone help me compile socks proxy server?
<porto88> is anyone here?
<wbadger> I'm here. what is the problem?
<porto88> when i type ./configure, it gives me an error at the end that says
<porto88> configure: error: *** Some of the headers weren't found ***
<porto88> and im really new to linux, so im not even sure where to go from there
<wbadger> porto88, you have the whole source code?
<wbadger> and why is it you are trying to compile from source?
<porto88> i couldn't seem to find a package for it...
<wbadger> khatuido, ?
<porto88> whats that?
<wbadger> khatuido is the another person in this room
<porto88> lol oh...nm then
<wbadger> porto88, I believe there is a package
<wbadger> porto88, it is called socks4-server
<wbadger> do you know how to install a packge?
<porto88> alright let me look again
<porto88> i think so
<khatuido> wbadger http://pastebin.com/m740f7203
<porto88> i don't see the package in the synaptic package manager
<wbadger> porto88, what version of xubuntu are you using?
<porto88> 6.10
<wbadger> khatuido, please install the package "pkg-config"
<khatuido> oki
<khatuido> i install then http://pastebin.com/d544c74a1
<khatuido> that after ./configure
<khatuido> oh hello porto88 :p
<khatuido> sorry i was in phone in same time
<khatuido> :D
<porto88> hi
<wbadger> porto88, this package appears to exist in your version too!
<System79> wbadger <3
<wbadger> it is in the Universe repository
<wbadger> System79, hi there
<System79> :)
<khatuido> hey System79
<wbadger> porto88, you need to enable the universe repository and then you will be able to find the package.
<System79> hai
<khatuido> u don't got problem now System79?
<System79> porto88: Applications -> System -> Synaptic packagem anager
<System79> khatuido: No problems except i still dont have the drivers :D
<System79> But i have an interface now
<khatuido> :p
<porto88> yeh im there
<porto88> but i do not see socks anything even when i goto all
<khatuido> so two expert ready now :)
<System79> porto88: in synaptic package manager go to the Settings thing at the top and click repositories
<System79> Then check them all
<porto88> ok
<khatuido> wbadger: i must instal gtk something?
<System79> porto88: Now try finding the package :p
<wbadger> khatuido, I'm sorry didn't have time to look at the new pastebin
<porto88> still downloading
<khatuido> wbadger: u busy?
<System79> khatuido
<wbadger> I was talking to someone else in the #beryl channel too :P
<System79> whats ur problem?
<khatuido> i try install a software
<khatuido> :p
<System79> Now thats helpfull XD
<khatuido> but don't understand my last trace
<khatuido> http://pastebin.com/d544c74a1
<wbadger> khatuido, you are correct. the error messsage tells you exactly the problem
<wbadger> there are four packages you need to install
<khatuido> with apt-get?
<System79> Apt-get or add/remove or synaptic package manager
<System79> all works :)
<wbadger> yes khatuido
<wbadger> simply
<khatuido> oki oki
<wbadger> sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0 libglade-2.0 glib-2.0 gthread-2.0
<System79> Nickleback -> If everyone cared <-- Supermusic :)
<khatuido> i don't find the package gtk+2.0
<porto88> ok found them
<porto88> and its downloading now
<wbadger> khatuido, did you try "gtk+-2.0" ? there is a dash there after the plus sign
<khatuido> dash?
<khatuido> where?
<wbadger> dash is like a minus : "-"
<khatuido> oh yes
<wbadger> you tried gtk+2.0, try gtk+-2.0
<khatuido> khatuido@pcgk-mobile:~/Desktop/xvidcap-1.1.6$ sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<khatuido> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances
<khatuido> Lecture de l'information d'tat... Fait
<khatuido> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet gtk+-2.0
<khatuido> they don't find it
<wbadger> khatuido, we need to find the correct name, just a minute
<wbadger> try this: "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0*"
<wbadger> khatuido, this should install about 4 packages
<wbadger> oh wait thats too much
<khatuido> i lauch
<khatuido> launch
<wbadger> wait a minute
<khatuido> it's too late
<wbadger> you can cancel :)
<khatuido> how?
<wbadger> well if you install too much its not that bad, just a wait
<khatuido> ctrl c?
<wbadger> but ok then
<wbadger> better not
<khatuido> how cancel?
<khatuido> it look install a lot
<khatuido> ol
<khatuido> lol
<wbadger> you install 3 packages too much, that's not bad at all. you could cancel when it asked you
<wbadger> how many packages?
<khatuido> oh oki
<khatuido> don't know
<wbadger> you can try ctrl+c but I don't think you should
<khatuido> there is many text
<wbadger> ok then.. we can uninstall the ones we don't need
<wbadger> after it finishes.. would you like that?
<khatuido> i don't think it must be very fat?
<khatuido> no?
<wbadger> but it is still unimportant
<khatuido> it's long
<khatuido> lol
<wbadger> so when it finishes, if you like you can remove some with this: "sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-data libgtk2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0png3 libgtk2.0-doc libgtk2.0-cil libgtk2.0-dbg"
<wbadger> I'm sorry I made you install so much .. I didn't think there would be ten of those. but it will not do harm
<khatuido> ^
<khatuido> ^^
<wbadger> did it finish now?
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> u make me install
<khatuido> es paquets supplmentaires suivants seront installs:
<khatuido>   binfmt-support libatk1-ruby libatk1.0-dev libcairo-perl libcairo-ruby
<khatuido>   libcairo-ruby1.8 libcairo2-dev libexpat1-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6
<khatuido>   libfreetype6-dev libgdiplus libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby libglib-perl libglib2-ruby
<khatuido>   libglib2.0-cil libglib2.0-dev libgtk2-ex-podviewer-perl
<khatuido> oups
<khatuido> banned
<khatuido> lol
<wbadger> kicked.. it was an honect mistake.
<khatuido> http://pastebin.com/d7946a1ec
<khatuido> this
<khatuido> :)
<wbadger> well do you want to remove all the packages that are not important?
<khatuido> if u can easy
<khatuido> else i don't really care
<wbadger> lets try to ./configure now, and later you can remove everything listed there (just copy and paste the lists after "sudo apt-get remove"
<khatuido> humm
<khatuido> still a problem
<khatuido>  error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 libglade-2.0 glib-2.0 gthread-2.0) were not met:
<khatuido> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<khatuido> i try apt-get on it doesn't work
<khatuido> still a problem wbadger
<khatuido>  error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 libglade-2.0 glib-2.0 gthread-2.0) were not met:
<khatuido> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<khatuido> apt-get not works on it
<wbadger> nstall this package:libglade2-dev
<khatuido> not the good one
<khatuido> cos it change nothing on the ./configure
<wbadger> then try this one :P (sorry): libglade2-0
<khatuido> still not good one
<khatuido> :p
<khatuido> i uninstall them
<wbadger> are you sure khatuido that you did it well?
<wbadger> sudo apt-get install libglade-2.0 libglade2-dev
<wbadger> it worked for me
<wbadger> khatuido, maybe the error message is now different?
<khatuido> libglade-2.0 this one doesn't  exist
<wbadger> sorry, no dash (libglade2.0)
<khatuido> libglade2-0      libglade2.0-cil  libglade2-dev    libglade2-ruby
<khatuido> which one?
<khatuido> first?
<wbadger> yes..
<khatuido> still libglade-2.0not found
<wbadger> please tell me the output of "dpkg -l | grep libglade2"
<khatuido> hehe
<khatuido> i know what i need install
<khatuido> the third
<khatuido> :D
<wbadger> I told you to install the third one before
<khatuido> no
<khatuido> another
<wbadger> <wbadger> nstall this package:libglade2-dev
<wbadger> you see, that was many messages ago :P
<khatuido> oh yes
<khatuido> sorry
<khatuido> :D
<wbadger> :)
<khatuido> but i thought i install it
<khatuido> :s
<khatuido> but make still doesn't work
<cellofellow> what are we compiling?
<khatuido> a stupid software for me :D
<khatuido> but i am a noob
<wbadger> xvidcap
<wbadger> it seems to have a lot of dependencies
<cellofellow> is there something wrong with the repositories version?
<cellofellow> !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cellofellow> oh, I see
<cellofellow> it's not there
<wbadger> :] 
<wbadger> exactly
<wbadger> khatuido, what is the error now?
<khatuido> wbadger : is it important "Couldn't find libXmu in LD_LIBRARY_PATH, checking X11 paths"
<khatuido> ?
<wbadger> I think the only important things appear in the end
<wbadger> what error does it give?
<wbadger> checking for XmuClientWindow in -lXmu... no
<wbadger> Couldn't find libXmu in LD_LIBRARY_PATH, checking X11 paths
<wbadger> checking for XmuClientWindow in -lXmu... no
<wbadger> libXmu required for drawing the frame around the area to capture
<wbadger> something like this? bah should have used pastebin..
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> oki
<khatuido> but i just got that
<khatuido> http://pastebin.com/md6af925
<wbadger> ok then khatuido
<khatuido> then?
<wbadger> sorry just a minute
<khatuido> oki oki
<wbadger> khatuido, sudo apt-get install libxmu-dev
<wbadger> after I did that, configure seemed to work, it is processing a lot of text.
<wbadger> khatuido, I almost forgot we are doing all this for xvidcap.
<khatuido> lol
<wbadger> khatuido, I guess it is a good experience, but perhaps it would have been a better idea to go for recordmydesktop
<khatuido> but i learn use it :)
<khatuido> i try install recordmydesktop
<khatuido> don't success
<khatuido> lol
<wbadger> why not?
<khatuido> don't know with amd64 all is more hard
<khatuido> i think choose this one was my worst idea
<wbadger> you tried to install recordmydestop from source??
<wbadger> there is a package for it..
<khatuido> yes cos it's for 32
<wbadger> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 128 kB
<khatuido> oh
<wbadger> if you have ubuntu 64bit, the packages for it are 64 bit also. so if there is a package USE IT lol :)
<khatuido> i can with apt-get?
<wbadger> now you learned another important thing.
<wbadger> yes!
<khatuido> ^
<wbadger> :D
<khatuido> ^^
<khatuido> but nvm xvidcam is better
<khatuido> i guess
<khatuido> i can choose a part of my screen
<khatuido> normaly
<wbadger> it better be...
<khatuido> lol
<wbadger> you can try them both and decide
<wbadger> did you manage to ./configure yet?
<khatuido> it's still running
<khatuido> a lot of text
<khatuido> blablabla
<wbadger> yes it was like that for me too
<wbadger> make will also take sometime
<khatuido> i don't know why they put so many text don't time to see it :D
<wbadger> well make does not take long, I was wrong.
<wbadger> I managed to install by now.
<wbadger> So you should be able to too
<khatuido> it's still configure
<wbadger> you were right, khatuido, it is a great program
<khatuido> yes :)
<khatuido> i saw some screen shoot
<khatuido> it look great
<khatuido> my configure is very long
<khatuido> is it normal?
<wbadger> yes
<khatuido> finish
<khatuido> i do make?
<khatuido> wbadger i launch :)
<wbadger> khatuido, "make"
<wbadger> and when that is done
<wbadger> "sudo make install"
<khatuido> then make install?
<khatuido> oki
<khatuido> it looks work
<khatuido> :)
<wbadger> :)
<wbadger> good job
<khatuido> i try  on the chat
<khatuido> :)
<khatuido> hummm
<khatuido> don't know how save
<khatuido> humm
<khatuido> i will try
<wbadger> it saves it automatically when you stop :) in your home folder
<khatuido> oh
<hyper_ch> hiho, I'm back
<wbadger> hi there
<khatuido> hello
<khatuido> don't success read the video
<khatuido> :p
<hyper_ch> khatuido: you have a problem=?
<khatuido> ohoh
<wbadger> what do you mean?
<khatuido> i got big problem
<khatuido> i lost all my system things
<khatuido> where there is synaptic
<hyper_ch> khatuido: what system things?
<wbadger> you mean the XFCE menu?
<khatuido> all the stuff for install
<khatuido> yes
<wbadger> do you have a panel?
<khatuido> a panel is a menu?
<wbadger> no, the panel is that line which has launchers inside it, sometimes a menu, system tray, minimized windows
<khatuido> i just lost the menu where there is add and remove
<wbadger> so press with your right button on the panel
<wbadger> click "Add Launcher"
<hyper_ch> khatuido: oh... do you know how to open a terminal?
<wbadger> sorry, "Add New Item"
<khatuido> then?
<wbadger> then choose the last one, XFCE Menu :)
<wbadger> and click Add of course
<khatuido> no
<khatuido> it's add another menu
<khatuido> i ever got it
<khatuido> but the problem is i lost a lot of program
<khatuido> inside
<wbadger> oh...
<khatuido> like the thing for install
<khatuido> synaptic
<khatuido> or something like that
<khatuido> and all the setting
<wbadger> you lost things in the "System" submenu?
<khatuido> when i remove libglad....
<khatuido> yes all
<khatuido> :)
<khatuido> that so bad
<hyper_ch> khatuido: open a shell termina
<wbadger> all other submenus are ok?
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> just this one
<khatuido> but i use the add and remove for install software but now cannot go in
<khatuido> it's removed
<khatuido> hyper_ch i got a shell
<khatuido> wbadger can i install it again?
<wbadger> khatuido, try running "synaptic" from a terminal, lets see if that works
<hyper_ch> khatuido: open a shell termina
<hyper_ch> khatuido: then run this:    sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<khatuido> they ask me install
<hyper_ch> khatuido: ?
<khatuido> i try
<khatuido> it install a lot of thing
<hyper_ch> khatuido: like?
<khatuido> ur things
<hyper_ch> khatuido: like?
<khatuido> don't know too much text
<khatuido> i cannot copy paste
<khatuido> i think i lost my desktop
<khatuido> before
<hyper_ch> khatuido: well, "things" doesn't help much as a description
<khatuido> humm my desktop
<khatuido> ubuntu sound
<khatuido> many lins
<khatuido> libs
<khatuido> it's not finish
<khatuido> it looks work
<hyper_ch> khatuido: it looks work?
<khatuido> my menu appear
<khatuido> :)
<khatuido> thanks hyper_ch
<khatuido> :)
<khatuido> i got all my menu i guess
<khatuido> :)
<System79> khatuido :D
<khatuido> don't laugh not funny his menu :(
<khatuido> u know it ;)
<System79> xD
<khatuido> :p
<wbadger> goodbye guys :)
<khatuido> good bye
<System79> u leavin too?
<System79> :x
<khatuido> yea
<khatuido> :p
<khatuido> u will be alone
<System79> why :(
<khatuido> lol
<System79>  *cries*
<khatuido> lol
<System79> no seriously
<System79> u leaving?
<System79> >.>
<khatuido> humm
<khatuido> soon i guess
<System79> what irc client u using
<khatuido> me?
<System79> yes
<System79> =P
<khatuido> Konversation
<khatuido> u know it?
<System79> come to server phrozen-systems.ath.cx same channel? :P
<khatuido> humm
<khatuido> i search how do it
<khatuido> oh i find
<System79> :P
<System79> lol why did you disconnect arleady
<System79> XD
<hyper_ch> System79: ?
<System79> i wasnt talking to you
<System79> =/
<chals> hi everybody
<chals> someone can helpme
<chals> my apt-get can not install anything i already change the source.list several times
<hyper_ch> chals: well, what error do you get?
<chals> no found package
<hyper_ch> chals: then there's none available
<chals> should i  change my sources.list?
<chals> it can not found any pakage
<hyper_ch> chals: well, I have no clue what you did
<hyper_ch> chals: you could pastebin yours
<chals> ok
<chals> chals@xubuntu-gateway:/etc$ sudo apt-get install netselect-apt
<chals> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<chals> Creando rbol de dependencias
<chals> Leyendo informacin de estado... Hecho
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | chals
<ubotu> chals: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chals> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete netselect-apt
<hyper_ch> chals: and you could pastebin your sources.list
<chals> ok
<nikolam> Hello, I got to share one amazing thing with you folks here ;)
<nikolam> I just removed PATA IDE disk and putted in external USB2.0->IDE box
<nikolam> And.. Xubuntu Works!
<System79> Thats known ;D
<nikolam> :)) Amazing to me :)
<nikolam> Surely I have no idea how (maybe motherboard support it) But i am still amazed :)
<System79> :)
<nikolam> Xp on same disk did not boot, of course :)
<hyper_ch> xp sucks
<cheeseboy> my bios cant boot usb is there a boot loader that will let me?
<hyper_ch> cheeseboy: maybe grub will
<cheeseboy> how?
<hyper_ch> cheeseboy: I said "maybe"
<cheeseboy> :/
<cheeseboy> i need how
<cheeseboy> :(
<hyper_ch> cheeseboy: how about informing yourself what grub can do and what not?
<cheeseboy> nah
<hyper_ch> cheeseboy: well, then you'll never konw
<cheeseboy> u could find out then wed both know
<cheeseboy> j/kj
<cheeseboy> :-P
<hyper_ch> I don't need to know, my computer boots from DSL just perfectly from my usb stick
<Troubled-Jay> hey, anyone know how to burn a DVD with subtitles? do i just add the srt file to the root directory of the DVD, or in VIDEO_TS?
<Troubled-Jay> or do i have to add them as permanent to the AVI first?
<Troubled-Jay> tried googling this, but couldn't really find anything useful, just forum posts, mainly about DVD players that play divx
<hyper_ch> Troubled-Jay: copy it
<hyper_ch> Troubled-Jay: or use k9copy (or shrinkdvd with wine)
<Troubled-Jay> i'm not copying a DVD, i'm using an AVI i ripped from VHS, and subtitles i found online.
<Troubled-Jay> i take it i'll need to re-encode the avi as MPEG-2, then overlay the subtitles? i've never done this with linux before, what tools can i use for that?
<Troubled-Jay> a video transcoder should be easy enough to find, i guess, but what can i use to add the subtitles?
#xubuntu 2007-07-24
<zyth> Does anyone know why xubuntu doesnt let me find and connect to a WPA network like Ubuntu does, and how I can rectify this?
<cellofellow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Troubled-Jay> you have install WPA support, omething like WPA supplicant. i think wifi-radar or kwifi manager might have tools for it...
<cellofellow> not sure though, never actually used Linux and wifi.
* cellofellow has a desktop
<cellofellow> try wifi-radar
<zyth> Oh, I could use WPA-supplicant, I just dont see why *Ubuntu* has a zeroconf-like thing and xubuntu doesn't
<zyth> cellofellow, and is that on the CD?
<cellofellow> nope, may be on the DVD
<zyth> Hmm k.
<zyth> I'll look into it.
<zyth> thncx
<zyth> *thnx, even
<cellofellow> you can always just plug in to internet or use a thumbdrive to install software from inet.
<zyth> yep, I can put the deb on SD card.
<cellofellow> :-)
<zyth> just figured I *had* to be missing something, since both Ubuntu and Kubuntu have zero config wifi setups
<zyth> lol
<cellofellow> Ubuntu and Kubuntu have heavy-duty DE's, with over-done apps.
<zyth> Thanks! :)
<cellofellow> Still, I have to admit, wirelessassistant or whatever the KDE app is works really well, on LiveCD.
<cellofellow> Worked perfectly with my dads laptop.
<Troubled-Jay> that's a point, actually, i just "repaired" (read: reformatted, replacing windows with xubuntu) a lappy for a friend. i've not tested the wifi, i'll mibby replace xubuntu with ubuntu or kubuntu before i give it back to him.
<cellofellow> nah, just install that one app, like wifi-radar, and go.
<cellofellow> I got wifi-radar to work on Ubuntu livecd too.
<cellofellow> had to install from thumbdrive.
<varustah> is there a setting to fix the lockout when u are asked for your user password?
<Troubled-Jay> will wifi-radar support wpa, or will i have to go through all the trouble i had with getting wpa on damnsmall, manually editing the interfaces file?
<varustah> i am using onboard
<cellofellow> wifi-radar I think is profile based.
<cellofellow> varustah: lockout?
<varustah> k when im asked for my password, i cant use onboard
<cellofellow> Troubled-Jay: it has wpasupplicant as a recommended package, so it should support it.
<cellofellow> varustah: what's onboard?
<varustah> onscreen keyboard
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> you mean when gksu shows up? The password prompt for admin programs?
<varustah> well i use gnome more
<varustah> ya i think
<cellofellow> I guess you could just use sudo and a terminal instead. You'd have to learn the lauching commands.
<varustah> like login window settings
<cellofellow> that one is gdmsetup
<cellofellow> y not use hardware keyboard?
<varustah> well gnome has "password dialogs as floating window"
<varustah> mobility
<cellofellow> if the gnome tool works, use it
<varustah> gnome is good with accessability
<varustah> but xfce is faster
<neozen> xfce however, lacks a few things
<cellofellow> or else it would just be gnome
<varustah> ya
<varustah> good point
<Troubled-Jay> with the right libs, most gnome-based apps work in xfce, in my experience
<neozen> but a little careful searching and selective installation of a few things that it does lack (easy wireless networking for an example) can result in perfectly good apps with only a few dependencies
<varustah> i love gnome, just like trying others
<Troubled-Jay> gnome reminds me too much of MacOS, or Amiga Workbench
<varustah> i tried fluxbox and enlightenment
<Troubled-Jay> but not enough like Workbench to be nostalgically worth using
<varustah> kde is sweet too i guess
<varustah> i havent used ubuntu as a main os yet, still virtualization
<cellofellow> I've used XFCE for a good 9 months or so now. Before that I was Mr. KDE, cause I started with Knoppix and moved to Kubuntu, but my computer is too slow.
<cellofellow> When I get a new computer, it will include gnome by default (Dell N-series) but I will try KDE and may just fall back to XFCE.
<varustah> i wanna dual boot ubuntu/xp
<cellofellow> Sounds cool. I never used XP.
<cellofellow> Only windows I ever used was 98, and now I upgraded that to 2000.
<varustah> stable imo
<cellofellow> b4 that I used Mac OS Classic.
<cellofellow> :)
<varustah> vista horror stories are all i hear
<cellofellow> oh, and my moms laptop, that I used to have, has WinME. Even more horror stories than Vista.
<varustah> and dell is helping with ubuntu/linux support
<varustah> with drivers
<varustah> ewwww
<varustah> lol
<cellofellow> Hope they get that Wireless-N card that is optional on the windows version of the 1420 working with Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> only option on 1420 N is a 802.11a/b/g card, no n option.
<varustah> gotta eat, thx, gnite
<Troubled-Jay> what's the command to mount bin/cue files on a virtual drive?
<Troubled-Jay> wait, that's iso you can do that with
<zials> yea, conver it to ISO first
<zials> this site offers a good enough guide -> http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/82
<Troubled-Jay> is there an easier way to burn KVCD iso -> DVD?
<zials> mhmm... can't you burn it on a CD-R?
<Troubled-Jay> VCDs don't play on playstation2 and my standalone DVD player broke...and i only have 4 CDRs left and i'm flat broke
<Troubled-Jay> i've got about 10 or 15 DVD-Rs
<zials> well... I only know about devede... though I'm not sure if it will take in a KVCD
<wckdkl0wn> will xubuntu run ok on a amd k6-300?
<wckdkl0wn> it would only be used to web surfing and card games pretty much
<zials> yup
<zials> well, there have been people who've been able to run it, so... well, how much ram do you have?
<wckdkl0wn> i think it is 128
<wckdkl0wn> its possible it has 256 i dunno
<zials> thats good enough
<wckdkl0wn> maybe if i remove the desktop and add fluxbox? it would run faster?
<zials> well, the only thing I recommend is using the alternate CD to install instead of the LiveCD
<zials> yup
<wckdkl0wn> shoot i am about half way through the cd download
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<wckdkl0wn> download of alternate cd is taking forever
<wckdkl0wn> only getting 56k a sec
<wckdkl0wn> should be well over 100
<neozen> time to use a different mirror
<neozen> a question
<neozen> would anyone consider having the icon box support flashing (via something fast like color inversion) the application's icon upon change of the application (in the same instances where the button in the task-list would flash?
<Jester45> i wouldnt like that
<Jester45> i dont even like when the task ones flash
<wckdkl0wn> i used the torrent version instead
<wckdkl0wn> going much faster now
<Jester45> thats what its there for
<Jester45> and to make the server downloads faster because they have less load then
<mrpo1> hello hello
<mrpo1> /getinfo pok
<mrpo1> whoops
<mrpo1> Well I succesfully installed xubuntu, and downloaded gnomebaker, and am currently burning away. :)
<wckdkl0wn> what is gnomebaker?
<mrpo1> Although, gnomebaker says it has approx 450 minutes remaining...
<mrpo1> CD burning app
<wckdkl0wn> why dont u just use k3b?
<mrpo1> I've never heard of it.
<wckdkl0wn> i was told to use k3b for burning cd's
<wckdkl0wn> its in the repositories too
<mrpo1> The program that's pre-installed, xfburn, I had problems with, so I checked the web and somewhere mentioned gnomebaker
<mrpo1> I'll track down k3b and try that one later on
<wckdkl0wn> well for ubuntu it is i dunno about xubuntu but i would assume it would be
<wckdkl0wn> i just did apt-get install k3b from terminal and it install in like 10 seconds lol
<mrpo1> Thanks for the tip. :)
<wckdkl0wn> doesnt have mp3 suport right away though
<wckdkl0wn> there is something else u have to install to use it with mp3's and such
<mrpo1> I've only ever used the synaptic package manager
<wckdkl0wn> go to terminal
<wckdkl0wn> type sudo apt-get install k3b
<wckdkl0wn> pretty simple
<mrpo1> alright, it's d/ling now
<mrpo1> so 'apt-get' calls the repositories?
<wckdkl0wn> yea
<mrpo1> which is just a list of known working apps?
<wckdkl0wn> sudo gives it admin rights to install
<wckdkl0wn> pretty much
<mrpo1> Well I'm a little less stupid then when I woke up.
<mrpo1> now pretty much any program can be used from the terminal, right?
<wckdkl0wn> yea
<mrpo1> I just need to know the commands to use.
<wckdkl0wn> after u install it in terminal look at ur menus up top
<mrpo1> At a guess, if I wanted to install Opera, i'd 'sudo apt-get install opera'
<wckdkl0wn> should be in there
<mrpo1> It's still downloading.
<wckdkl0wn> i believe so
<wckdkl0wn> really?
<mrpo1> Can I do that in the same terminal that's d/ling k3b, or should I open another window?
<wckdkl0wn> i would wait til that is done first
<wckdkl0wn> do u have a slow internet connection?>
<mrpo1> Not really, just a few extra packages that need to be installed, I guess.
<wckdkl0wn> cause k3b installed for me in like 10 seconds
<vidd> mrpo1, you can open a new terminal....no harm done
<mrpo1> this is only the second app I've installed, so it probably needs support packages
<mrpo1> Thanks vidd
<vidd> wait...dl'ing? or installing ?
<wckdkl0wn> both
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<mrpo1> Yeah, both. :)
<mrpo1> 'apt-get' ing
<vidd> well,,,,then apt is locked and you have to wait
* vidd misunderstood
<wckdkl0wn> if ur installing soemthing with apt-get then u cant open another terminal and try to do anoyther apt-get
<mrpo1> OK, no worries.
<mrpo1> thanks guys. :)
<wckdkl0wn> same reason u cant go into ur package manager right now lol
<wckdkl0wn> ur basically using package manager right now just not the gui manager
<mrpo1> nod, ok.
<mrpo1> Gnomebaker seemed to burn OK, if a little slow.
<mrpo1> I've not used this burner before, though, so I'm not sure how fast it should be.
<wckdkl0wn> mrpo1, ok after u isntall k3b if u intend to burn mp3's to audio cd's u will need to do 2 things
<mrpo1> Just backing up audio CDs right now
<mrpo1> one drive to another
<wckdkl0wn> "sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3"
<wckdkl0wn> and "sudo apt-get install libmad0"
<mrpo1> Is that a zero or capital 'o'
<wckdkl0wn> zero
<mrpo1> done and done, thank you.
<wckdkl0wn> np
<mrpo1> So where do you get this information from?
<wckdkl0wn> lmao i just closed the window with the link
<mrpo1> Would I just google info on k3b?
<wckdkl0wn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wckdkl0wn> To add mp3 support to GnomeBaker, install gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-misc.
<wckdkl0wn> To add mp3 support to K3b, install libk3b2-mp3.
<mrpo1> So whats a good alternative to firefox in xfce?
<zials> well, you mean asside from firefox itself?
<zials> theres... Dillo, which is more lightweight
<mrpo1> Yeah- Is there anything that's a bit slimmer?
<mrpo1> Does it still have tabbed browsing?
<zials> I believe theres a patch...
<mrpo1> Thanks, I'll check it out
<zials> http://www.dillo.org/
<wckdkl0wn> i wonder if there is a program that will go to a website u tell it to and keep refreshing until a new link shows up on the page and then alerts u
<wckdkl0wn> anyone hear of something like this?
<zials> ... I don't think I understood the point of that
<wckdkl0wn> well see i use a site for the ad clicks thing and it pays out
<wckdkl0wn> but not all the time are there ads to click on
<wckdkl0wn> have to keep going back and refreshing
<wckdkl0wn> and most of the time i miss them cause i wasnt there to refresh it
<mrpo1> iCab has something like that, but its a osx app
<wckdkl0wn> osx?
<wckdkl0wn> oh
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<mrpo1> Mac OS
<wckdkl0wn> duh
<mrpo1> :)
<mrpo1> The 'other other' OS
* wckdkl0wn hates mac
<Jester45> you could wget url maybe
<Jester45> or w3m
<mrpo1> Dillo is available in Debian, GNU-Darwin, Slackware, RPMs and NetBSD. I want the Debian one, right?
<zials> yup
<Jester45> you can  apt-get isntall dillo
<Jester45> install*
<wckdkl0wn> sudo apt-get
<Jester45> useing apt or source is best as debain packages are becoming less and less compatiable
<mrpo1> Jester, do you mean use apt-get instead of sudo apt-get?
<mrpo1> I'm a complete newbie, forgive me.
<zials> no, he means don't use the debian package
<wckdkl0wn> sudo just tells linux that the admin is installing this not just a user  (more or less kinda like that lol)
<mrpo1> So install from the terminal, rather than downloading from the page?
<wckdkl0wn> yup
<zials> or use synaptic if you like a graphical interface
<Jester45> sudo makes the command be run by root
<Jester45> and is needed when installing packages
<mrpo1> I may as well get used to the terminal. :)
<Jester45> i keep a root terminal open all the time so i dont use sudo to often
<mrpo1> Thanks guys
<Jester45> mrpo1: for later package needs try seaching apt-cache search term
<Jester45> sudo isnt needed
<Jester45> it will save you time
<wckdkl0wn> make terminal ur friend
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<zials> does apt-cache give descriptions too?
<mrpo1> Jester, I don't quite follow
<Jester45> linux is not windows you dont have to use google to find programs
<Jester45> mrpo1: if you want a program use apt-cache search <term>
<Jester45> term being what you are searching so
<Jester45> for*
<zials> wouldn't synaptic be more new-user-friendly?
<Jester45> so apt-cache search dillo would find things related to dillo or more generally you could do web browser
<Jester45> maybe
<mrpo1> Ah, I see
<Jester45> i wouldnt think so
<wckdkl0wn> yea but he would eventually need to learn terminal
<Jester45> need = should
<Jester45> and probly will
<wckdkl0wn> without terminal ur pretty much a windows user lol
<mrpo1> OK, I seem to have found a Dillo patch with tabs at http://www.geocities.com/ikbenfrank/, but I'm not sure if it will work with xubuntu
<Jester45> it should be
<tupa> where are the C and C++ manual pages??, I installed gcc-doc but there isn't a single C/C++ manual
<mrpo1> OK so when I'm not using apt-get to install, how do I install the .gz from the desktop?
<Jester45> have you looked at   man gcc
<mrpo1> or how do I apply the patch
<Jester45>   mrpo1 its source code
* mrpo1 give a blank look.
<Jester45> im kinda busy right now i could help in a while maybe someone else could explain
<mrpo1> No worries, I'm about to head into town anyway.
<mrpo1> Forgive my ignorance. :)
<Jester45> np your new i was new once apon a time
<mrpo1> Do I need to add this source code to the dillo source, then recompile it? Or am I on the wrong track completely?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> getting there
<Pumpernickel> Use `patch`, merge the patch, and then compile.
<wckdkl0wn> hrmm setup on the k6 2/300 hangs
<wckdkl0wn> before it gets to setup anyway
<Jester45> wckdkl0wn: error?
<wckdkl0wn> no error just hangs
<wckdkl0wn> right after it starts to boot from cd it says
<wckdkl0wn> initializing gfx....
<wckdkl0wn> then has 4 lines of memory malloc ******
<wckdkl0wn> and just hangs after that
<wckdkl0wn> has a blinking cursor under all that
<wckdkl0wn> i wonder if i could install my copy of ubuntu to it and then downgrade it to run better
<wckdkl0wn> nvm hangs on that too
<wckdkl0wn> same thing
<Jester45> downgrade? you mean upgrade it to xfce
<wckdkl0wn> make it smaller i meant lol
<wckdkl0wn> its a very old system and its just used by the kids for web browsing and card games
<Jester45> maybe try a diffrent version
<wckdkl0wn> i tryed ubuntu 5.04 earlier
<wckdkl0wn> got about half way through and errored out
<Jester45> try 7.10
<Jester45> older is probly not better
<wckdkl0wn> i just did
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<wckdkl0wn> thats the ubuntu i was talkin about trying to install then downgrade
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> how about a debain netinstall?
<wckdkl0wn> ?
<Jester45> just get the most basic system change the source.list then install xubuntu-desktop
<wckdkl0wn> "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<wckdkl0wn> right?
<Jester45> yea after you change the /etc/apt/sources.list
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<Jester45> dont install the DE
<Jester45> as that will give you the debain gui and related programs
<Jester45> the basic system is the same and should convert with no problem
<wckdkl0wn> i wonder if it is the gfx that is hanging it up
<Jester45> anyone here good with grub?
<Jester45> what would you use for grub inreplacement of /hdb1
<Jester45> hd1,0?
<_MMA_> Hi all. Can anyone tell me what package holds the "Task List" applet for the panel?
<Jester45> um
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> you can search synatics or using apt-cache search
<_MMA_> I did. Its not obvious.
<Jester45> it might just be intergrated into the panel package
<Jester45> why do you need it
<_MMA_> Jester45: Because just grabbing xfce4 and xfce4-panel doesnt seem to get it. So it looks to be an applet. Which one, I dont know.
<Jester45> try xfce-goodies
<_MMA_> Im sure one of the packages is part of that. Im just trying to narrow it down.
<Linuturk> how do I upgrade edgy xubuntu to feisty?
<_MMA_> Linuturk: Hi. :) Just change the entries in your sources.list to feisty. The dist-upgrade. I would have thought you would know that. ;)
* _MMA_ goes to tell joejaxx.
* Linuturk has been spoiled by update manager ;p
<Linuturk> I knew how to do that, just thought there was another way
<coldsteal> hello i am trying to get a softphone working and i have tryed allot of them and i cant get my mic to work with some of them i get the error /dev/dsp missing or /dev/esp mising
<Dark_Nexus> hello
<Dark_Nexus> trying to modify mime types, and i'm not sure how
<wckdkl0wn> what are some other cool desktop addons like desklets?
<capo> will compiz work on xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> capo: yes
<capo> thanks
<corevette> is there a battery icon for xubunut?
<corevette> xubuntu
<hyper_ch> corevette: yes, there is
<tupa> I noticed ubuntu not having alsaconf, how do I configure alsa, I come from debian, so ubuntu should have alsaconf
<radioaktivstorm> for anyone thats around....i much prefer the feel of xubuntu to kubuntu, but for some reason....my laptop gets very very hot if i use xubuntu.... and generally says cooler under kubuntu. can someone explain why this happpens?
<mrpol> hey hey
<mrpol> What should I do when a program hangs? K3B is just sitting there on the burn dialog, 0% done.
<mrpol> I've hit cancel, no response, hit the close button, no response.
<tupa> mrpol kill the app
<tupa> mrpol you have several options, the easier one is to do a CTRL+ALT+ESC and click on k3b so the processes are killed
<tupa> the other one is looking at the processes table with ps -e and using kill -9 pid_number or killall -9 nameofapp
<mrpo1> OK, remind me not to kill K3B on the taskbar next time. :)
<mrpo1> I think I killed the taskbar, rather than K3B.
<mrpo1> I had to restart
<mrpo1> Is there a keyboard shortcut to get a terminal line?
<tors> mrpo1: CTRL + ALT + (F1-F6, F7 will get you back to the Desktop)
<anto> Hi!
<anto> I am new with Ubuntu and I need to find related info regarding to Oracle installation within Linux Ubuntu. Can you help me to find the informations?
<anto> Hi Linuxers ! :)
<anto> Hmm..very tranquil.
<anto> Signing out...
<FactTech> Question: I am trying to install Xubuntu on a very low memory older machine (32MB). Even the 6.10 alternate install CD is reporting that there isn't enough memory. Will it install a command line system? If so, will hardware detection happen on install?
<taxman> hmm, weird, just installed 7.04 on my laptop and after logging in, if I try to run terminal, it crashes X every time and brings me back to the login screen. I found I can run xterm. What should I be looking for for the error?
<fijam> hello
<Countess_Julia> hi
<silvertip257> Hello, I'm trying to use the alternate xubuntu 7.04 cd to install on an old-er pc but it fails at "Select and Install Software" ... any ideas?
* System79 brb
<th3man> how do i change time format from edt to utc?
<th3man> can someone tell me where that file is located?
<panfist> hello, im using feisty installed on a laptop and i have two questions...1) when i close my screen an app called "x screen saver" or something comes on and locks my computer, how can i set it up so that it doesnt lock but just turns the screen off,
<panfist> and two, how can i troubleshoot my laptop not being able to resume from standby
<zials> well, for #1, try going to Applications -> Settings -> Screensaver settings
<zials> and uncheck the "lock screen after x minutes"
<panfist> well zials i have the screensaver completely disabled actually, just when i shut the laptop it comes on
<panfist> in the .xscreensaver config file there is even a line that says lock: false
<zials> ahh, that
<zials> I believe theres a file to modify.. 1 sec
<zials> ok, open /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank with mousepad or any text editor
<zials> and remove the "xscreensaver-command - lock" line
<panfist> ok
<zials> or remove the whole "if" statement
<hyper__ch> hiho
<zials> up to you
<panfist> does # start a comment?
<panfist> i'll just comment it out instead of deleting it until i know it works
<zials> yup...
<hyper__ch> panfist: what language?
<zials> hyper__ch - its the file /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank
<hyper__ch> panfist: bash script?
<panfist> i dunno
<panfist> some kind of OS scripting i think
<zials> looks like bash to me
<hyper__ch> zials: bash script?
<panfist> do i need to restart X for it to take effect?
<zials> I'm guessing so.. since it uses X
<zials> and yea, its bash
<panfist> i didnt have to restart x...i guess it just reads the file whenever it needs it
<zials> it works though?
<panfist> yup it does exactly whati want, turns off the monitor but leaves it unlocked if i shut the screen
<hyper__ch> then the # will comment that line
<panfist> i commented out the whole nested if within the first if
<Countess_Julia> hey guys
<Countess_Julia> someone knows a better way to install xubuntu 7.04 in a pc
<panfist> better than what
<zials> better than alternate CD?
<Countess_Julia> a better way than the descripted in the help page
<panfist> if the live CD and alternate CD both give you errors, it might be due to a bug between the new kernel in feisty and your specific hardware configuration
<Countess_Julia> i have the live cd, i have started the xfce and it doesnt work
<zials> did you try the alternate one?
<Countess_Julia> how can i do that
<zials> its at the same place as LiveCD
<zials> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<zials> get the alternate version for your system
<Countess_Julia> but
<Countess_Julia> i have 64k connection
<Countess_Julia> i had to wait 2 weeks to download the live cd
<zials> mhmm... I wonder where the mini xubuntu download is
<bambam_> hi
<panfist> you can request a CD by mail and they will send it to you, probably faster than you can download
<Countess_Julia> i'm in argentina
<Countess_Julia> they can do that?
<panfist> i believe so
<Countess_Julia> send the cd to argentina?
<Countess_Julia> whats the cost?
<zials> they don't have any for xubuntu
<Countess_Julia> o.o
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login
<Countess_Julia> i think i have to download it
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: you have bittorrent?
<Countess_Julia> thanks hyper_ch
<Countess_Julia> i'll try
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: or can you go to a university or something like that?
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: you could also try a ubuntu loco in argentina if they could send you the alternate cd
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: why do you want to use xfce and not gnome?
<Countess_Julia> no, we here, in argentina, use windows xp pirated
<zials> wasen't there that.. mini download (like 8mb in size)
<Countess_Julia> it works?? the mini download
<hyper_ch> who doesn't use pirated windows software?
<zials> o.o
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: I don't think it was 8MB... I thought it was more than that... but then you will need to download everything else through the net
<zials> well, there are other smaller distros...
<Countess_Julia> ouch
<Countess_Julia> like puppy linux??
<Countess_Julia> i had heared it's 80 mb
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: puppy or I use DamnSmallLinux on my USB stick
<Countess_Julia> kk
<zials> DSL is... 50 mb
<zials> or somewhere in that area
<Countess_Julia> i have 64 kbps in cablemodem
<Countess_Julia> we all, in argentina, have windows xp, no one has linux
<Countess_Julia> i dont have no one to ask
<hyper_ch> a cablemodem capped at 64kbps? wow, that sux :(
<zials> well... theres also fluxbuntu... but its not really in a final state
<zials> although... how much ram do you have?
<hyper_ch> hmm, something's killing my inet conn
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: http://www.ubuntu-ar.org
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: maybe someone there can send you the cd
<Countess_Julia> ehhh...
<Countess_Julia> 192 mb ram
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: how much ram do you have?
<Countess_Julia> 1ghz proccessor
<Countess_Julia> 192 mb
<hyper_ch> ah, that's little ram
<hyper_ch> Countess_Julia: alternate install cd is very much recommended
<Countess_Julia> thank you, but i think i better install damn small linux
<Countess_Julia> i'm downloading it's torrent version
<Countess_Julia> good bye thanks for the help
<Hidan> hmm... does xubuntu have Asian language(Japanese/Chinese) support?
<Pumpernickel> To some extent, yes.  You can check what people are working on, here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+translations
<pascal80> Which command is Applications -> System -> Network on Xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hyper_ch> hm
<pascal80> I'm trying to reassign bug #127948 to the right package but don't have Xubuntu installed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127948 in Ubuntu "network admin doesnt change interfaces file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127948
<pascal80> Can somebody tell me which command Applications -> System -> Network is on Xubuntu?
<Balaams_Miracle> pascal80, it's network-admin
<pascal80> Balaams_Miracle: thanks, can you also tell me what dpkg -S network-admin returns for you?
<Balaams_Miracle> pascal80, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31129/
<pascal80> Balaams_Miracle: Thanks again, the bug is in xubuntu-system-tools
<Balaams_Miracle> pascal80, i have VirtualBox installed with Xubuntu, Ubuntu and Kubuntu in seperate virtual machines. They often come in handy for various reasons :-)
<pascal80> Balaams_Miracle: Thanks for the tip!
* hyper_ch prefers VmWare
* Balaams_Miracle likes that VirtualBox is open source :-)
<pascal80> Balaams_Miracle: any debian packages available?
<Balaams_Miracle> pascal80, see for yourself at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads   :-)
<Balaams_Miracle> (that was a "yes" :-))
<pascal80> Balaams_Miracle: ok thanks, was looking in ubuntu repos...
<Balaams_Miracle> pascal80, i feel that VB should be in the Ubuntu repos, but i guess it will take some time before that happens
<hyper_ch> Balaams_Miracle: VmWare handles USB devices better
<Balaams_Miracle> hyper_ch, true. But in VB you can at least create your own VM's
<hyper_ch> Balaams_Miracle: maybe with gutsy but I doubt it
<Balaams_Miracle> hyper_ch, What is it you are doubting?
<pascal80> !newpackage
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<pascal80> Balaams_Miracle: did you check the above link for getting a package integrated into Ubuntu?
<pascal80> Balaams_Miracle: already requested, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102098
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102098 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  VirtualBox" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Balaams_Miracle> Not yet, i currently busy helping someone fix a problem :-)
<hyper_ch> any networking gurus here?
<fijam> hyper_ch, not really a guru but might help
<hyper_ch> fijam: well, I have two nics and two independant networks... how can I make that application 1 only uses nic1 and application2 only uses nic2?
<madhatter349> hey
<madhatter349> i need to enable line in input how do i do that
<madhatter349> what should i do
<madhatter349> its so i can get audio from my tv card
<khatuido> t
<Balaams_Miracle> madhatter349, click the volume icon on your panel. Then click "show switches" and tick the appropriate checkbox
<madhatter349> i dont see any volume icon
<madhatter349> i can go to the xfce setting managers
<madhatter349> if u want
<Balaams_Miracle> It's supposed to be next to the system tray in the top panel
<madhatter349> nope
<madhatter349> unless im nto seeing it
<madhatter349> lol
<Balaams_Miracle> Hmmm.. Try this: right-click the top panel and choose "add new item". Then add "volume settings" (or something similar, i'm using Dutch language)
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> done
<Balaams_Miracle> Now you can click the volume icon and make the changes to the mixer
<khatuido> hey guys
<madhatter349> k
<khatuido> someone know a ubuntu yahoo messenger for linux with cam?
<khatuido> i got amsn with cam but i don't see one with yahoo and cam
<khatuido> cos i can go in gaim but no cam
<Balaams_Miracle> I seem to remember that Pidgin/Gaim does have a cam plugin somewhere. But i am not 100% sure
<madhatter349> anybody hear install mythtv on xubuntu
<khatuido> oki balaams i will check
<Balaams_Miracle> khatuido, you may have to check the Pidgin website though
<khatuido> it's a yahoo client?
<khatuido> i don't know pidgin
<Balaams_Miracle> Pidgin is the new name for Gaim
<khatuido> oh
<khatuido> oki
<khatuido> :)
<cryosphere> hi
<cryosphere> Im trying to figure out if my video card is using the correct driver
<cryosphere> hello?
<ablomen> crimsun, what kind of video card is it?
<ablomen> woops sorry
<ablomen> ment cryosphere
<cryosphere> ati radeon express 200m
<ablomen> ok well type 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "driver"' in a terminal
<ablomen> and post the output :)
<ablomen> woops sorry
<ablomen> wrong
<ablomen> ok well type 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "DRIVER"' in a terminal
<cryosphere> lsmod | grep ati
<cryosphere> i think I using agpgart
<cryosphere> cryosphere@temnozor:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep DRIVER
<cryosphere> cryosphere@temnozor:~$
<cryosphere> cryosphere@temnozor:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep DRIVER
<cryosphere> cryosphere@temnozor:~$
<cryosphere> Section "Device"
<cryosphere>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] "
<cryosphere>         Driver          "ati"
<cryosphere>         BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"
<ablomen> ah sorry capital D small evice, my bad ;)
* mode/#xubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<cryosphere> ok Il use pastebin
* ablomen fights the urge to cp and past `man mplayer` (jk gnomefreak )
<ablomen> cryosphere, well it sais it uses ati
<ablomen> so that should be alright
<cryosphere> so the dirver is ati
<cryosphere> right
<ablomen> and agpgart is a kernel module, no video driver :)
<cryosphere> but glxgears only gives me 570 fps
<cryosphere> seems kinda low
<ablomen> hmm well i dunno about ati cards, so cant help you, sorry
<ablomen> maybe you need to look at fglx or whatever it is
<cryosphere> is that a different driver
<ablomen> yeah
<ablomen> but i dont know if it supports your vcard or how you install it
<cryosphere> ok
<cryosphere> thanks
<ablomen> fglrx << thats it btw
<ablomen> np, good luck
<cryosphere> how can I see my chipset
<cryosphere> for the video card
<ablomen> try lspci
<godless> cryosphere:  According to what you pasted you have a radeon...
<panfist> hey
<khatuido> hello
<panfist> is anyone familiar with the mass rename utility
<khatuido> not me
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<panfist> how can i add different id3 tag renaming schema to the bulk rename utility
<panfist> next question, how can i bind my windows key to the xfce menu
<fijam> panfist, check out picard and xfce wiki
<panfist> is there a command for show desktop?
<zials> err... doesn't the button on the bottom-left work?
<Jester45> anyone know why my /home partition doesnt auto mount i have to login to a failsafe terminal and run sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home
<Jester45> but its in my fstab just fine
<Jester45> i didnt mess with the file
<Jester45>  kalikiana would you know why my /home partition doesnt mount but i havent edited fstab?
<Jester45> i have to run sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home to mount it
<kalikiana> What did you change until that happended? There must be something.
<kalikiana> Did you check your permissions on /home?
#xubuntu 2007-07-25
<Jester45> kalikiana, i dont think i changed anything let me pastebin my fstab
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jester45> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31164/
<Jester45> ls -ln /home == drwxr-xr-x 68 1000 1000 20480 2007-07-24 16:55 ryan
<Pumpernickel> Why do you have notail specified for an ext3 partition?
<Jester45> dont know
<Jester45> figured i would put it in
<Pumpernickel> It's a reiserfs feature.  Don't.
<elbing> since last wine update I can't put any accent (spanish keymap). Is there any way to configure keymap only for wine?
<imduffy15> hi can somebody help me i have got the live cd install of xubuntu and i want to install it is there anyway i can install it without going into the live desktop or getting the alternative disc???
<imduffy15>  hi can somebody help me i have got the live cd install of xubuntu and i want to install it is there anyway i can install it without going into the live desktop or getting the alternative disc???
<Pumpernickel> Nope.
<imduffy15> so how do i install it ever time i go into live desktop i takes about 2 hours to load and frezes and i have not even got to click on install yet
<imduffy15> ever=every
<Pumpernickel> Use a different installation method.  There are lots.
<Pumpernickel> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<imduffy15> ok but i have the live cd do i just press f6 for other options and type it in there
<imduffy15> what command do i type in to format my hard drive
<mrpok> Hello
<Jester45> hello
<mrpok> Me again, more troubles for you. :)
<vidd> whats up?
<imduffy15> hi can somebody help me i have got the live cd install of xubuntu and i want to install it is there anyway i can install it without going into the live desktop or getting the alternative disc???
<mrpok> My machine starts up fine, and loads some apps that were already open, but the taskbar and menu bar are not there
<mrpok> Can I get those going somehow?
<vidd> imduffy15, no...that is what the alt cd is for
<Jester45> imduffy15, no the live cd is for booting into a live desktop not for doing the alt install
<mrpok> imduffy15, the alt install is pretty easy, I did it myself the other day
<imduffy15> crap i just wasted 600mb of my download limits is there any way to install it expect having to load that desktop thing with the install icon
<vidd> not with the live cd imduffy15
<imduffy15> are you sure there is no command that you can type into the other commands option
<vidd> absolutely possitive
<Jester45> i would hate to repeat myself but there isnt 2 cds for the fun of it
<imduffy15> so i have to go and download the alt cd
<imduffy15> what is the point in the live cd
<Jester45> wow
<mrpok> He's a bit of a huffy duffy, then!
<Jester45> a bit hard headed
<mrpok> probably 14 and using his mums dialup with 1gb d/l cap. :)
<mrpok> So any ideas on how to get my top and bottom panels back?
<mrpok> Or why they went?
<Jester45> mrpok, try alt+F2
<Jester45> then type xfce4-panel and click run
<mrpok> okies, I'll give it a go
<mrpol> awesome
<mrpol> that worked!
<Jester45> np common problem
<mrpol> thanks Jester
<mrpol> now to muck about with keyboard setup again
<benpeyton> hello everyone
<benpeyton> yea, im not certain anyone can even see this
<Jester45> we cant :)
<benpeyton> haha perfect
<benpeyton> i guess im just surprised i got this to work at all considering i have no idea what im doing
<Jester45> what client are you using
<Jester45> most arent that hard
<Jester45> you just gotta know the channel and server name
<benpeyton> gaim internet messanger
<Jester45> there is a newer version thats not in the repos its called pidgin i can give you a link if you would like
<Jester45> its simple to install
<benpeyton> yea that would be great...yea i just installed xubuntu and its just the default one i think, gaim that is
<Jester45> http://vidd.us/downloads/deb/pidgin-data_2.0.2-1_all.deb
<Jester45> and do you have a X86 or a 64bit cpu
<zials> its not in apt repo?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> only gain
<Jester45> gaim*
<benpeyton> here comes a stupid answer...i dont know if this computer is X86 or 64bit.....how do i find that out
<Jester45> do you know what cpu is has
<mrpol> When I installed, there was a series of questions asking me to press keys, so it could determine my keyboard layout. Can I run something like that again?
<benpeyton> im sorry, what are you asking....i know its a dell dimension 3000, 80 gb hd, 256 mb ram
<Jester45> benpeyton, try uname -a as a command
<Jester45> and see if it says i686 or something else
<Jester45> it would be the 2nd to last word
<benpeyton> yea it says i686
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> then you also need http://vidd.us/downloads/deb/pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb
<Jester45> and then you can install by runing sudo dpkg -i ./pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb ./pidgin-data_2.0.2-1_all.deb
<benpeyton> ok...so what did i686 just tell you about my computer
<Jester45> or well it would probly be sudo dpkg -i ./Desktop/pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb ./Desktop/pidgin-data_2.0.2-1_all.deb
<Jester45> benpeyton, it told me that your running a 32bit processor and not a 64bit like AMD Althons
<Jester45> most intels are 32bit and a lot of AMD's are 64bit
<Jester45> i just needed to know if you had one or the other as you would need a diffrent .deb
<benpeyton> oh ok.....yea so i ran that and it said error processing
<Jester45> here type sudo dpkg -i then drag and drop the 2 files
<Jester45> or you might beable to double click them
<mrpol> Heh, gotta love Engrish... If products pictures in conflict with physical then follow physical
<Jester45> mrpok, ?
<mrpol> From this cheap import keyboard box
<mrpol> Bad translations from Chinese
<Jester45> o
<mrpol> All other product names are trademarks or registered /tirade/marks of their respective owners
<greg_> Jester45, I want to help out with Gutsy so I did the long test. How and where do I report the results? The ISO tracker just asks about partitioning and install stuff.
<Jester45> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<benpeyton> hmmm so i dragged and dropped it, which was cool, did not think i was going to be able to do that, but another window popped up and said stats: same version is already installed
<Jester45> benpeyton, sudo apt-get remove gaim gaim-data && sudo dpkg -i file1 file2
<greg_> Jester45, these seem to be ubuntu. Is there a Xubuntu-specific reporting site?
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> you could try asking in #ubuntu+1
<greg_> Gutsy is going to be sweet.
<Balaams_Miracle> Does anyone know if Xfce will be updated to 4.4.1 for Gutsy?
<mrpol> hrm I cant seem to get this keyboard working right
<benpeyto1> Jester45: alright thanks.  Im up and running pidgin right now.  Can you maybe explain real quick what you just had me too
<mrpol> Of the number keys, only 5 and 6 work
<Jester45> benpeyto1, the first part removed gaim then after the && installed the new pidgin
<Jester45> the && mean after command1 do command2
<benpeyto1> ok
<Jester45> apt-get is a fast way to isntall/remove packages. its like synatics but better
<Jester45> you can search for packages by useing apt-cache search term
<Jester45> or install via apt-get install package1 package2
<Jester45> and to update and upgrade your packages you run sudo apt-get update
<benpeyto1> when i run the update do i have to say what package i want updated or will it just do all of them
<Jester45> that gets a new list of package names/version and apt-get upgrade to upgrade packages that are old. also sometimes a major upgrade needs apt-get dist-upgrade such as a kernel upgrade. you can tell those because it will say something like 1 package(s) are not going to be upgrade
<Jester45> benpeyto1, when you run update it doesnt upgrade anything it downloads a list of the packages and their version
<timposey> has anyone here ever installed xubuntu on an intel dot station?
<Jester45> then the upgrade will upgrade all packages that are older than the newly downloaded list
<benpeyto1> i see
<greg_> Update Manager seems to work pretty well too.
<Jester45> benpeyto1, this is something i just started to write some basic tips on linux -> http://jester45.homelinux.net/tips.txt
<Jester45> greg_, but you cant automate the updatemanger
<benpeyto1> yea if you cant tell i need some of those
<Jester45> and it is also slower than apt
<Jester45> its not much yet
<greg_> Yes, but apt isn't as pretty.
<Jester45> define pretty
<Jester45> i think apt is very pretty
<greg_> Point and click no cl pretty
<Jester45> PnC is pretty for web browsers and thats about it
<mrpol> I like being able to point and click in the keyboard model menu
<mrpol> The drop-down list is A Good Thing
<mrpol> Not that it got my keyboard working. :)
<greg_> I didn't even know it existed until the last dist-upgrade - I read that aptwouldn't work and to use Update Manager
<Jester45> yea that was a bad little bug
<timposey> I tried to install xubuntu to an intell dot station by taking out the hard drive putting it in another machine and installing xubuntu on the hard drive and placing it back in the machine.  It worked find in the computer but when I put the hard drive back in the intell dot station it hangs up trying to load lilo which is some type of loader that I think was associated with red hat that was originally on the dot station. any ideas... should I have comple
<timposey> tely formated the drive before installing xubuntu or does the installation program do that?  I have wondered if the Lilo program is not on the hard drive but resident in bios or something.
<Jester45> its a boot manager
<Jester45> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<timposey> so how do I get rid of lilo?
<mrpol>  
<Jester45> reinstall
<mrpol> 
<timposey> I thought that it would have loaded grub on the install
<Jester45> timposey, grub or lilo are useable but grub is recommended
<mrpol> Well changing layouts doesn't get the numbers working
<benpeyto1> alright....im really interested in setting something up on my xubuntu system to help manage my rather large music file.....any suggestions on how to get that started?
<mrpol> Maybe the keyboard itself is buggered.
* mrpol runs of to testaroonie.
<Jester45> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timposey> Jester45:  on the new install how do I make sure that Lilo is completely off the hard drive before the install?   I am a little confused because when I installed it said that all data on the drive would be erased but Lilo stayed?
<Jester45> benpeyto1, you might like mpd+mpc+sonata
<Jester45> timposey, it should ask what boot loader you want
<Jester45> benpeyto1, it takes a little to setup but is really nice
<benpeyto1> i might be getting ahead of myself though....i have my music files on an external hard drive.  Is that going to be difficult to set up?
<benpeyto1> meaning..i haven even tried to plug it in yet
<timposey> Jester45  it did not, but I will try again tomorrow and see what happens, I didn't see any question but maybe I skipped over it.  Thanks again..
<Jester45> benpeyto1, it shouldnt
<Jester45> benpeyto1, once you plug it in it should just show an icon on the desktop
<mrpol> Jester, you are most helpful.
<mrpol> Are you any good with lawnmowers?
<Jester45> yep
<benpeyto1> so if i understand correctly mpd is a player i use from the command line?
<benpeyto1> is that the only way to use it?
<Jester45> pull the cord and hold the metal bar and it goes vveeerroommm
<mrpol> Well, mine doesn't.
<mrpol> :D
<Jester45> benpeyto1, no mpd is the server you connect with clients mpc is a cli client
<Jester45> sonata is a nice gui one
<benpeyto1> yea...ok i understand
<Jester45> its very lightweight
<livecd1> Anyone know why grub works fine when i have pulled the plug on my windows harddrive? Othervise when my windows hdd is plugged in i get an error 15 from grub.
<Jester45> mpc is good for say making short cuts on a multimedia keybaord
<benpeyto1> awesome......well im going to for sure look into that tomorrow....jester45 thanks so much for your help and im sure i will be seeing you around here again
<Balaams_Miracle> Does anyone know if Xfce will be updated to 4.4.1 for Gutsy?
<Jester45> Balaams_Miracle, i think it is
<Balaams_Miracle> Wouldn't you kjnow it, just after i've asked for the second time, i've found the answer on the Tribe2 page...
<Balaams_Miracle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe2/Xubuntu
<mrpol> Yay! I can type numbers! 1234567890!
<Balaams_Miracle> I am *so* itching to try the latest tribe, but i'm too afraid to brrak stuff on my system and i don't have the space to install it in a VM
* mrpol beams like a two year old.
<Balaams_Miracle> mrpol, congrats!
<mrpol> heh
<casperin> is there some way of running a checkdisk with xubuntu running directly from the cd?
<mrpol> I can't seem to find where to specify what happens when I put a CD in
<mrpol> Currently, gxine loads, but I don't want that to happen
<Jester45> that casperin guy was impatient
<mrpol> off to the shops, bbl.
<casperin> could someone guide me through running fsck on xubuntu? I'm very new at this
<Pumpernickel> It's not terribly difficult.  You pick a drive/partition, e.g; /dev/sda1, make sure it's not mounted, and run `fsck /dev/sda1`.
<casperin> I *just* got that far on my own.. but it says I don't have permission to do so because I don't have r/w access
<Jester45> use sudo?
<casperin> sudo?
<zials> try sudo before the command in terminal
<zials> type* sudo
<casperin> gave me a bunch of info I don't know what means
<zials> sudo = gives you administrative privelages (like root)
<casperin> oh
<casperin> still no permission though
<zials> sudo fsck .... ?
<casperin> oooh
<casperin> hehe.. that's how new I am
<casperin> hmm
<zials> usually you'll need to do sudo when dealing with the file system (this makes your system more secure)
<casperin> ok
<casperin> uhm.. didn't actually work out.. it can't find the superblock
<casperin> but to be honest I'm not sure I'm checking the right disk
<casperin> what I would like the most is to run a chkdsk from DOS, but for some reason it wont let me - so I was told this could do the same
<casperin> there's pretty much nothing on the HD aside from some windows install files
<zials> well, you're trying to check your windows partition then?
<casperin> I'm trying to check the HD for errors.. it's very old
<casperin> and when I had xp installed it'd give me a bluescreen and reboot out of nowhere once in a while
<zials> well... erhm... I guess you could check which parition it is on
<zials> by typing in the terminal: mousepad /etc/fstab
<zials> actually.. no
<casperin> no?
<zials> try : sudo fdisk -l
<casperin> yes? what am I looking for?
<zials> it'll show you all your drives/partitions
<casperin> hda1 hda2 and hda5
<casperin> so those are the ones I should rund fsck on?
<zials> nup, only the one with windows
<zials> look at the last column, it'll tell you what system
<zials> NTFS or FAT would be the windows one
<casperin> linux, extended, linux
<casperin> (I had Ubuntu before I formated it and put windows install files on it)
<casperin> last one is Linux Swap / Solaris
<zials> well, you can ignore the swap...
<casperin> tried to run fsck on hda1 but I got an "Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/hda1"
<casperin> .. there is no fsck.ntfs
<zials> well, since you want to fix you're windows... you could try http://www.ubcd4win.com/
<zials> since I don't know much about tinkering with windows
<casperin> nono.. I don't want windows at all... I only used the windows cd to format my HD
<zials> ok, windows CD formatted HD and now you want to...?
<zials> check it for errors?
<casperin> a pretty unconventional way I admit.. but xubuntu couldn't do it and my dos wouldn't acknowledge anything
<casperin> yes... find bad parts and make it not try to use them.. and then install xubuntu
<zials> ahh, I once tried to do that too (xubuntu often gets stuck when partitioning)
<casperin> yes!
<zials> the problem is, windows formatted the HD to a different format... so you made no difference really, because the install will have to re-partition and format everything again
<casperin> great.. </irony>
<zials> but... there was another application that I used
<zials> it'll partition the HD to the correct format (ext3 format)
<casperin> excuse me for asking a way stupid question, but does a partition also scan the hd for errors?
<zials> doesn't need to... because it formats everything (it wipes everything clean... then creates the partition)
<zials> so, what I used was, Gparted, available at -> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<zials> which is basically a LiveCD that'll let you partition your HD
<zials> use it to format your HD to the ext3 format
<casperin> reading reading..
<casperin> aw shiet.. I don't have a burner here
<zials> LiveUSB too...
<zials> though... its a bit more complicated
<casperin> you don't say lol
<casperin> i wonder if i even have any space left on my usb.. i used it to back up my things
<casperin> hang on
<casperin> god.. I'm so helpless :(
<casperin> 350mb left
<zials> well, you could try to use xubuntu's liveCd and try to install it...
<zials> sometimes you get lucky and it works
<zials> just tell it to use the whole HD...
<casperin> yeah
<casperin> well.. i dl'ed both the gparted liveCD and liveUSB to the desktop
<casperin> but the files for some reason aren't showing up
<zials> o.o
<casperin> well.. they do in a browser, so...
<casperin> i got a folder with an .sh file now... i have absolutely not idea what it's for haha
<zials> urgh... well, I have to call it a night right now
<Jester45> anyone know how to set your screen offset
<zials> .sh = executable
<casperin> oh wow
<zials> in terminal.. type: ./filename.sh
<casperin> yeah me too in a sec.. it's 4am here =/
<Jester45> better type sh filename.sh
<casperin> ok, I'll try
<casperin> that didn't do anything
<Jester45> what are you trying to do
<Jester45> paste the .sh
<casperin> trying to run an .sh file on my desktop..
<Jester45> !pastebin
<casperin> /home/ubuntu/Desktop/set_usb.sh
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jester45> no paste the stuff insite
<Jester45> cat /home/ubuntu/Desktop/set_usb.sh
<casperin> oh wow
<casperin> ok, I'm getting in way above me now and it's 4am.. i have to call it a night too
<casperin> thanks though :-)
<Jester45> k
<casperin> oh wait!!
<casperin> i think it worked haha
<casperin> i created a usb stick that can run a check disk
<casperin> apparently..
<casperin> nah...
<casperin> ok gnight then.. i hear sleeping is good for your heath :P
<panfist> this may seem like a weird question but is there any way I can get the titles of windows to be formatted to the left instead of the center
<Kaelri> Hello... is there anyone in particular I can ask a question regarding Xubuntu installation?
<Kaelri> Hm. Well, as there doesn't seem to be a conversation for me to interrupt, I'll just ask it: I'm trying to install it on a computer with two hard drives - a primary 60GB drive and a secondary 40GB. I have XP on the 60, and I'd like to install Xubuntu by itself on the 40, but the installer is only recognizing the 60. If someone knows of a way to fix this, please let me know.
<aliveriuss> problem with libstdc++ here!
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> hey
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> listen to this , this is strange...
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> i boot into my linux, remembering that before shutdown it behaved strangely
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> it still does
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> most apps wont load
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> the terminal did load tho
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> so i run firefox in the terminal and get a message:
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version 'GCC4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> i thought a package i had manualy installed had done the job...
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> since synaptic wouldnt run either
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> i compiled from 4.1.2 source libstdc++
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> the system came back to life
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> everything worked
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> so i thought ok, now i should replace it with the ubuntu one
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> i did and the problem returned
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> i thought maybe something corrupted my cache, so i cleaned the apt cache
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> i copied my own libstdc++ to get synaptic to work
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> reinstalled the ubuntu libstdc++
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> again dead....
<aliveriuss> <aliveriuss> any ideas?
<Kaelri> Good luck... I came in here a while ago with an installation problem and I've gotten nothing but silence...
<aliveriuss> wake up people!!!
<aliveriuss> by the way Kaelri isnt xfce damn fast? :D
<Kaelri> Heh.
<Kaelri> It really is. I think we're gonna be fast friends. I just want to get the thing on my hard drive. ;)
<aliveriuss> and what is your problem?
<Kaelri> I've got a laptop with two drives. A primary 60GB and a secondary 40GB. I've got the 40 all cleared out just for Xubuntu, but the CD installer is only detecting the 60.
<aliveriuss> (i am running this in a new computer and it is amazing it shows even wth 1gb ram that xfce is more lightweight)
<aliveriuss> the 2nd drive is external?
<Kaelri> (Heh, excellent.)
<Kaelri> Nope.
<aliveriuss> tell me more
<Kaelri> Hm. It's a Dell Inspiron B130. Only a year old. Came from the factory with the two drives. The second one has worked perfectly fine in Windows.
<Kaelri> I read a help file online somewhere that said the installer should automatically read it.
<aliveriuss> what kind of controller do wondows report:?
<Kaelri> Controller?
<aliveriuss> controler yes
<Kaelri> (Sorry if I'm being an idiot, but I've only dabbled in the world beyond garden-variety PC work.)
<aliveriuss> at least could you show me a link with your laptop's specs?
<Kaelri> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2732
<Kaelri> Beneath the picture. Hope it helps.
<aliveriuss> have you tried to install windows on that drive?
* aliveriuss goes to read the specs
<Kaelri> No. (Sadly, Dell neglected to send me a reinstallation disk.)
<Jester45> do you have a cd key?
<Jester45> or ms calles it a product id key
<Kaelri> Since when has Microsoft been that generous? ;)
<Jester45> i was just going to say if you wanted thepiratebay is sure to have a good copy of the version
<Jester45> ive done it before but i have a key from the first install but the disc was scratched so i needed a new copy
<Kaelri> Yeah. I'm hoping I'll be able to put Linux on that drive, though, and eliminate the problem. (Thanks for the suggestion, though. It might come to that.)
<Kaelri> I should mention that Xubuntu itself was able to read the drive. I could view the files on it and so on. It's just the installer application that listed only the primary drive.
<Jester45> Kaelri, what cd are you useing
<panfist> hey i was wondering about panels autohiding...two questions, one can i map a keyboard shortcut to show/hide certain panels? or toggle autohide? second question, can i change the delay of how long i have to put my cursor on the edge of a hidden panel before it shows itself?
<Jester45> panfist, thats a good idea but i dont know how, if any of that is possible it would be the delay
<Kaelri> Jester: I downloaded the ISO here - http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso - and burnt the image to a blank CD.
<panfist> i have a panel docked on the right side of my screen with some applets like cpu, mem, swap monitor, battery monitor, weather, notes etc that i have autohidden and its annoying when the mouse acceleration causes the cursor to bump the right side of the screen for a split second when im trying to scroll, and theni cant scroll because the panels in the way
<Jester45> Kaelri, if you can try the alt cd as it is stabler
<Kaelri> Ah. Worth a try. Thank you.
<Jester45> Kaelri, you can get it from http://vidd.us/downloads/
<Jester45> if the ubuntu servers are a bit slow
<Jester45> as far as i have seen that server's upload is 600-700kb/s
<Kaelri> Aye, that's about what I'm getting.
<aliveriuss> Kaelri, the laptop you showed me doesnt have a second drive....
<Kaelri> Mine's probably a bit different from the review model. Dell offered a number of custom options for the purchaser, including a second drive.
<aliveriuss> i bet you have a secondary card that runs that disk, to be more vulgar
<aliveriuss> and that card is unsupported or badly supported
<Kaelri> Hmm. Best I can do is try the alternate ISO that Jester recommended, I guess. Thanks for looking, though.
<aliveriuss> np
<aliveriuss> do that
<Kaelri> CD's done. Once more unto the breach. Thanks again for the help. Good luck with your libstdc++, aliveriuss.
<Jester45> finished the download? im gonna take the server down for a quick upgrade
<Kaelri> Heh, speak of the devil.
<Jester45> guess so
<aliveriuss> Kaelri, i suggest you verify the MD5 had of the image you downloaded
<aliveriuss> hash*
<aliveriuss> i bet you dont know how tho
<Kaelri> Heh, you'd win that bet.
<Kaelri> It contains a text log called "md5sum" - that what you're talking about?
<Jester45> sudo aptitude install sleuthkit then md5 xubuntu-7.04*.iso
<aliveriuss> actually you should read that sum in an ubuntu website
<aliveriuss> and compare it to the one some utility for *windows* you find on the net will tell
<Kaelri> Ah, Wikipedia, you never fail me... will do.
<Jester45> oo yea
<Jester45> not on linux yet :) you have to search the web for you programs
<Kaelri> Heh. Luckily, I'm trained in the art of Google just like everyone else.
<aliveriuss> not everyone knows to google effectively
<aliveriuss> trust me in the univ i can find more articles than anyone hehe :D
<Kaelri> Heh. Fair enough.
<Jester45> your not better than TheSheep
<aliveriuss> who TheSheep?
<aliveriuss> who's*
<Jester45> hes 34 scientist that sit on this channel and randomly answer questions
<Jester45> it has all of google's kownledge in his brain
<Jester45> at least it seems like it
<aliveriuss> ?wtf
<aliveriuss> !google aliverius
<Jester45> he just knows a whole bunch about everything
<Jester45>  ubotu  is an infobot not a regualr bot
<Jester45> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Jester45> aaaa
<Jester45> they changed it
<Jester45> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aliveriuss> yeah yeah he already told me in pvt
<aliveriuss> :>
<Kaelri> (Just to let you know, the MD5 checks out. It was a good thought, though.)
<Kaelri> I'll go give this thing a try.
<Kaelri> Alas! No cigar. Thanks again for the suggestions, though.
<aliveriuss> you have to go to the properties pf ""my computer"
<aliveriuss> can you do that?
<aliveriuss> i will tell you step by step
* aliveriuss does everything to convert people into linuxism
* Kaelri assumes aliveriuss is talking to someone else who popped in after he left.
<aliveriuss> no i am talking to you
<Kaelri> Oh.
<Kaelri> Well, then, I'm there.
<aliveriuss> tab: hardware
<Kaelri> 'K.
<aliveriuss> device manager
<Kaelri> 'K.
<Kaelri> ...now that is interesting.
<aliveriuss> click the cross beside ide ata/atapi controllers
<aliveriuss> that is the hardware that, well, controlls your hard disk
<Kaelri> Aha.
<aliveriuss> so what does it say?
<Kaelri> Intel 8280 1FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F.
<aliveriuss> is that all?
<Kaelri> There's a second tab that simply reads "Primary IDE Channel."
<Kaelri> Otherwise, yes.
<aliveriuss> do you see any scsi / raid conntrollers in the main tree?
<Kaelri> I do not.
<aliveriuss> unfold the hard disks tree
<Kaelri> Whoah.
<Kaelri> I do believe my computer just scammed me.
<Kaelri> It seems the second drive I thought I had is a partition from the primary drive, after all...
<aliveriuss> hehe
<aliveriuss> case dismissed
<Kaelri> Heh. Well, partially, anyway. The Xubuntu installer didn't distinguish between them as partitions any more than it did as drives.
<aliveriuss> why did it report a 100gb partition?
<aliveriuss> no
<aliveriuss> you probably have a 100gb drive
<aliveriuss> a 60gb partition
<aliveriuss> and 40gb of free space
<Kaelri> Right.
<aliveriuss> go install your xubuntu in there!
<aliveriuss> then come back through windows
<aliveriuss> and ask how to chat on irc with ubuntu
<aliveriuss> hehe
<Kaelri> Some of that free space is on the 60GB partition, though... isn't there a chance that if I tell it to just take 40GB for its own use, it'll take some from what Windows thinks of as both drives? Seems like that could screw up Windows' file system quite a bit.
<aliveriuss> of course it will
<aliveriuss> actually
<aliveriuss> windows reports 2 different partition on the same hard drive
<aliveriuss> as two different drives
<Kaelri> Exactly.
<aliveriuss> so if windows now see one drive of 60gb
<aliveriuss> and before it saw another one of 40gb
<aliveriuss> those 40gb are distinct space
<aliveriuss> so dont worry
<aliveriuss> just be careful not to choose automatic partitioning on the entire disk space
<aliveriuss> cause that will wipe everything out
<Kaelri> Yeah. Hm. So will Xubuntu's guided partitioning be able to isolate the space in what Windows calls the 40GB partition?
<aliveriuss> if you choose automatic partitioning in the FREE space yes
<Kaelri> And it'll deliberately ignore the free space on the 60GB?
<aliveriuss> yes
<Kaelri> Sweet.
<aliveriuss> not sweet, standard!
<Kaelri> Heh, granted.
<aliveriuss> yes that
<Kaelri> *crosses fingers*
<Kaelri> A major milestone. :) The last hurdle is that I have to set up the partitions manually. I know I need a root "/" of at least 2GB, and a "swap" of the same size (I'm told the rule of thumb is to make the swap double your RAM). Do I need another one, or will Xubuntu be able to handle files on a regular NTFS partition?
<aliveriuss> no it wont
<Kaelri> Ah, ok.
<sigmamu188> dose anyone know hot the add a location to the "send to" options when you right click on a file?
<aliveriuss> create one swap first about 1gb
<sigmamu188> how not hot*
<aliveriuss> about 15gb root
<aliveriuss> the rest /home
<aliveriuss> this way every time you destroy your xubuntu
<aliveriuss> you can just install that
<Kaelri> Heh, gotcha.
<Kaelri> (Conceptual question: is root just for the OS, or will it also hold application data and/or personal files?)
<aliveriuss> personal files go to /home
<aliveriuss> home is like documents and setting ins windows
<Kaelri> Ok.
<aliveriuss> applications go to /usr but you dnt need to separate that for now
<aliveriuss> application data goes to home ttoo
<Kaelri> So root, then, is indeed just for Xubuntu itself?
<aliveriuss> yes
<aliveriuss> do swap then root then  home
<Kaelri> Understood.
<aliveriuss> how much ram do you havE/
<aliveriuss> ?
<Kaelri> 1GB.
<Kaelri> That change anything?
<aliveriuss> many would say make a double size swap
<aliveriuss> but hey 1gb is going to be fine
<Kaelri> Heh. Excellent.
<Kaelri> I thankye once more for your patience. Hopefully I'll be in the midst of a pretty Xfce interface next time we speak. :)
<sigmamu188>  dose anyone know how the add a location to the "send to" options when you right click on a file?
<aliveriuss> me not sorry
<tuxcrafter> hello guys
<tuxcrafter> i am looking for a shortcut for always on top
<tuxcrafter> i cant find it
<tuxcrafter> also is there an option to get this in the taskbar menu
<tuxcrafter> instead of stick or something
<imduffy15> hi i am having problems installing xubuntu i have the live cd and am trying to boot into the live desktop to install it but the icons will not apppear on the desktop and it seams as if it has stoped loading the disc
<tupa> imduffy15, are you low on RAM?
<tupa> eg less than 256 MB
<mrpo1> Hey guys
<mrpo1> I'm having keyboard problems again. :(
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<timposey> is grub only needed on a dual boot system or is grub necessary to boot all systems?
#xubuntu 2008-07-21
<gaurdro> i just upgraded to intrepid, and i was wondering what the goadmin etc are under accessories?
<bradftas> Hi all, I am running xubuntu 8.04 with compiz. Anyone have any idea how to make the gnome-screensaver (the one xfce4 uses) to work with compiz?
<cody-somerville> It doesn't work?
<bradftas> Not on my system at least.
<bradftas> I am able to preview the screensaver (with lots of flicker), but it does not automatically kick in.
<bradftas> And I have been using linux for more than 10 years, so I am sure I actually have the screensaver enabled :)
<cody-somerville> bradftas, can you tell me the comments of ~/.dmrc ?
<bradftas> [Desktop]Session=default
<bradftas> two lines
<bradftas> [Desktop]
<bradftas> Session=default
<cody-somerville> Yes, thats the issue
<cody-somerville> Log back out to gdm
<cody-somerville> click session, xfce4
<cody-somerville> and then log back in, making xfce4 your default
<bradftas> I will be back in a minute to let you know how it works.
<bradftas> cody-somerville: that did the trick. Now if I can get get rid of the flicker
<cody-somerville> :)
<bradftas> that is just to wicked. the session name hosed me.
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<cody-somerville> anom01y, can you fix your connection please? :P
<anom01y> cody-somerville: what do you mean ?
<anom01y> ahh I thought that was the server
<cody-somerville> anom01y, you keep disconnecting and reconnecting constantly. :)
<ISEE-gentoolivec> Does anyone have a problem where the xubuntu livecd, while loading the kernel, when it makes it to 100%, the computer just shuts off?
<cody-somerville> Ouch
<ISEE-gentoolivec> using xubuntu x_86 8.04
<cody-somerville> You might want to visit #ubuntu-kernel tomorrow during working hours
<ISEE-gentoolivec> well, ubuntu live cd works
<ISEE-gentoolivec> So I almost don't see why xubuntu goes kaput
<cody-somerville> ISEE-gentoolivec, ah
<cody-somerville> Did you verify your cd burned correctly?
<ISEE-gentoolivec> No
<ISEE-gentoolivec> I can't really check as I dont have another machine lying around and a burner with the iso near me
<ISEE-gentoolivec> Wonder if I can install xubuntu from a gentoo live cd
<cody-somerville> ISEE-gentoolivec, there is an option at boot
<ISEE-gentoolivec> Well im just here in a minimal cd right now on irssi
<ISEE-gentoolivec> well /me thinks he will try burning another cd
<ISEE-gentoolivec> ttyl
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Thanks for dropping by!
<ISEE-gentoolivec> no problem
<BSG75> can someone tell me how I install themes for xubuntu.. first time xubuntu user long time ubuntu user .. trying to find my way around xfce :)
<cody-somerville> BSG75, :)
<BSG75> cody-somerville: :)
<cody-somerville> !xfce-themes | BSG75
<ubottu> BSG75: Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<BSG75> sweet
<whileimhere> Howdy. The panels in XFCE are rather dull. Is there anyway to spiff them up a bit like skins or anything?
<cody-somerville> whileimhere, yup
<whileimhere> Can you tell me about them cody
<cody-somerville> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<whileimhere> Perfect. I will try it now.
<whileimhere> I wonder if I can get AWM to work on this laptop
<cody-somerville> You can, yes.
<whileimhere> I know it would not work under GNOME.
<whileimhere> Think XFCE might do it?
<cody-somerville> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<BSG75> okay, I must be doing something wrong because I untar'd the theme into .themes and when I relog nothing changes :(
<whileimhere> I get this Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN] as the only non green one.
<whileimhere> iht the compiz check script any idea why really?
<whileimhere> can I install on XFCE AWM without all the compiz?
<cody-somerville> BSG75, you have to select the theme from applications > settings > settings manager
<cody-somerville> and then click on user interface or whatever
<BSG75> thank you :)
<BSG75> wow xfce is customizable :)
<BSG75> I think I like it better than kde4.1
<arvind_khadri> hi how do i start display manager of xfce ..
<ISEE-xubuntu> hey cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Heya
<cody-somerville> arvind_khadri, click session at login, click xfce, and then login
<ISEE-xubuntu> The disk works now and xubuntu is installed :)
<arvind_khadri> cody-somerville, from a terminal i mean...
<ISEE-xubuntu> Was just wondering how I can add administrative tasks of some sort to the panel
<cody-somerville> ISEE-xubuntu, a few yea, just right click, click add to panel, and thats whats available
<cody-somerville> arvind_khadri, starxfce4
<arvind_khadri> cody-somerville, what is the gdm equivalent in xfce
<ISEE-xubuntu> unfortunately I did not see it
<ISEE-xubuntu> cody-somerville:
<arvind_khadri> cody-somerville, ok ..
<ISEE-xubuntu> that is ok though cody-somerville`
<cody-somerville> arvind_khadri, gdm
<ISEE-xubuntu> um my panels and start menu just disapeared
<ISEE-xubuntu> :S
<cody-somerville> ISEE-xubuntu, press alt+f2
<cody-somerville> and type in: xfce4-panel
<ISEE-xubuntu> cody-somerville: thank you
<cody-somerville> np
<burner_> does gnome-screensaver actually rely on anything gnome specific?  or is it just gtk that xfce could use?
<arth> how can i clear the recently viewed items in the default movie player?
<burner_> what's the default movie player?
<burner_> gxine?
<arth> i think so
<arth> it just says movie player
 * burner_ shrugs
<ISEE-xubuntu> cody-somerville: Ubuntu usually automounts other ext3 and NTFS partitions.  Is this true with xubuntu or do I need to change things manually in fstab
<cody-somerville> ISEE-xubuntu, I don't think it auto mounts currently.
<ISEE-xubuntu> righto
<suzume> hi everyone!
<suzume> i have a question about ALSA
<suzume> any takers?
<suzume> it's really quiet in here
<suzume> maybe now is a bad time
<Don_Miguel> maybe ask it over in #Ubuntu
<Don_Miguel> or maybe there is a channel #ALSA
<suzume> i'll try that
<bassboi> this may be a crazy question, but can i convert ntfs to fat32?
<bassboi> tried a google
<bassboi> well
<bassboi> didnt try hard enough
<TheSheep> neither ntfs or fat32 are linux filesystems, so I guess you should try asking on ##windows or something
<bassboi> well what im tryin to do is have a large hard drive for data, accessible between xubuntu and windows
<bassboi> i didn't think ntfs support was fully there
<bassboi> from what i read, some ppl have data destroyed
<TheSheep> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bassboi> ah
<bassboi> im torn
<bassboi> ntfs of ext3
<bassboi> or*
<bassboi> i mean, the data is already here... well, bout 1/3 i backed up to ext3
<TheSheep> afaik both are not 100% reliable
<bassboi> k
<bassboi> well since i do have 2 PCs
<bassboi> i think this one gonna run xubuntu, and the other windows
<Ege123> Hi, is it possible to get Compiz-effects to Xubuntu-desktop? I tried to download them by Synatic but can't find them anymore. ;/
<TheSheep> it is possible, but involves a little more work than in ubuntu, there should be howtos on the forum
<Ege123> Ok. ;)
<bassboi> hey
<bassboi> I got a link for u
<bassboi> Ege123
<Ege123> ?
<bassboi> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<bassboi> i did that
<bassboi> using hardy
<bassboi> i played with it for 3 hours
<bassboi> lol
<Ege123> Ok, i try. :D
<bassboi> that's using compiz fusion
<bassboi> btw
<bassboi> cool
<bassboi> i helped someone
<cody-somerville> :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> cody-somerville: how do i blend the two panels on my xubuntu desktop so they don't overlap or get in the view of eachother
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to have a single taskbar-like bar
<cody-somerville> CostaRicanQuaker, You could delete the second one
<CostaRicanQuaker> whatmwill happen when i minize then? and how do i get the desktop icon on the first one and the several workspaces?
<CostaRicanQuaker> cody-somerville:
<cody-somerville> CostaRicanQuaker, you'd have to add those applets to your lone panel
<CostaRicanQuaker> cody-somerville: is that option available at the settings panel?
 * CostaRicanQuaker just removed second panel and can't find the minimized stuff on the panel #1
<cody-somerville> right click the panel
<cody-somerville> and click add to pane
<cody-somerville> err "Add new item"
<CostaRicanQuaker> then?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean i added the new desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> but how do i get theprograms to minimize unto it
<CostaRicanQuaker> and windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> cody-somerville:?
<cody-somerville> add task list
 * cody-somerville is going to bed now.
<CostaRicanQuaker> thankyou
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i add compiz-fusion to xubuntu?
<bassboi> yzyz'
<bassboi> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<bassboi> i like it
<bassboi> maxxx eyecandy
<CostaRicanQuaker> bassboi: will it slow down my computer like it did on gnome and kde or will it actually work on xubuntu considring the lightness of xubuntu
<bassboi> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 SP2 (Build #2600) CPU: Intel Pentium 4 , 3.00 GHz, 0KB Video: ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 Series (1024x768x32bpp 70Hz) Sound: Realtek HD Audio output Memory: Used: 251/447MB Uptime: 4h 36m 2s HD: Free: 87.85 GB/298.09 GB Connection: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 179.15MB Sent: 8.10MB)
<bassboi> runs it fine
<bassboi> sorry for all the messyness
<bassboi> point bein, 512MB RAM and onboard graphics
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh
<bassboi> what you got?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check from the terminal?
<bassboi> lshw
<bassboi> i think you need to apt-get it
<bassboi> but it shows me what i need
<bassboi> hey will u be here in about 10min or so?
<bassboi> im on windows
<bassboi> i wanna go back to xubuntu
<bassboi> gotta reboot
<CostaRicanQuaker> mb
<bassboi> k
<bassboi> sec
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i take a screenshot?
<eshat> Hi all, i want to remove the shutdown button in the shutdown windows, where can i change that ?
<bassboi> ok
<bassboi> sorry for the wait
<bassboi> didn't realize firewall was being dumb
<CostaRicanQuaker> firewall? i heard firewalls weren't necesary on *buntu considering it doesn't come with any default openportds
<bassboi> ah
<bassboi> my PC was sitting on open DSL last night
<bassboi> i got kinda worried since it wasn't behind a router
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there something similar to alt ctrl del on windows to terminate a process here on xubuntu?
<bassboi> never heard of anything bro
<bassboi> where can i find autostarted applications in xubuntu.. it's not in applications>settings
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: Applications > System > System Monitor ?
<bassboi> i was thinking that, but wasn't entirely sure if that was the right thing
<AlexCONRAD> bassboi: Applications > Settings > Setting manager
<bassboi> bah
<bassboi> i looked there twice
<bassboi> it's the first one
 * bassboi slaps self
<CostaRicanQuaker> question, i jsut switched from windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> received the kubuntu cds from shipit
<CostaRicanQuaker> installed it and got rid of windowws
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> now, lts means that i don't have to or shouldn't get the next set of releases until the new lts comes out
<CostaRicanQuaker> and hterefore i won't need to upgrade to intrepid ibex when it comes out
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: what does "lts" mean ?
<bassboi> long time support
<AlexCONRAD> ah, right
<bassboi> that means that until the date... i think it's in 2011 or something
<CostaRicanQuaker> what does that imply?
<bassboi> you get software updates
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: LTS means you'll get software update until 2011
<bassboi> you can upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 on the fly
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i don't need to order more cds from shipit everytime theres a release?
<bassboi> nope
<AlexCONRAD> although, I'm not sure if this concerns *all* packages... it might only be security updates only when hardy come obselete
<CostaRicanQuaker> instead i'm encouraged to keep hardy till ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> 2011*
<bassboi> agreed AlexCONRAD
<bassboi> Well, when the next release comes out, you'll have the option to upgrade to that one
<TheSheep> security upgrades and backports
<bassboi> wont ya?
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: I'm just curious, why did you get CDs ? Is your download link too slow ?
<bassboi> I was wondering the same
<CostaRicanQuaker> i spent 10 cdrs on images that were apparently well hashed and then i burnt them, checkd them for errors and they were corrupted
<CostaRicanQuaker> from torrents, servers, nothing worked
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: this probably due to your burning software or CD drive
<CostaRicanQuaker> i used nero
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't know
<CostaRicanQuaker> burner always seemed to work
 * CostaRicanQuaker shrugs
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: did you check the checksum before burning ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> they all seemed fine
<CostaRicanQuaker> will xubuntu eventually be available from shipit?
<AlexCONRAD> Strange then. It happened to me a couple of time to have a wrongly burnt CD. But I just reburn it again, and it just works...
<AlexCONRAD> you don't have to download the file from multiple locations everytime a CD failed. If you're sure the checksum is correct, then the image is fine and your download was not corrupted.
<AlexCONRAD> maybe try an other brand of CDs. I don't know...
 * CostaRicanQuaker loves xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> the only thing i would like to be able to change is
<CostaRicanQuaker> "Network" to "internet" on the apps menu
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: you'd like to rename the menu entry "Network" to "internet" ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't see how as i couldn't find the option
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: I don't know how this could be done actually
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm i wonder
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: My guess is that applications are being installed in menu entry names in a hardcoded way. Meaning that if you find out how to rename the entry, and want to install a new application that normally lives under "Network", it will recreate that entry.
<CostaRicanQuaker> explain again
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: Under windows, each application creates its own entry in the "start" menu during installation.
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: under xubuntu, application create their entry under a specific entry of the menu
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if say i knew code
<CostaRicanQuaker> and found a way to write it so that network would be internet like on kde and gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> things would automatically go in there as theyre suposed to
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that wha tyou mean?
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: so if you find a way to rename "Network" to "Internet", chances are that future application that you might install which normally lives under "Network", won't find the entry an create it automaticly. Again, that's just a guess as I never played with that really.
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh
<AlexCONRAD> that's just my 2 cents
<AlexCONRAD> i might be wrong though
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get a clock on my desktop
<AlexCONRAD> nevertheless, if you figure out how to rename that menu entry, you'll learn by your self by experimenting
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've seen that but i don't see that option when i click on the watch properties
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: as a widget ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> widget=?
<AlexCONRAD> widget = buzz word, look it up :)
<ere4si> adesklets , gdesklets , screenlets for a clock
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check if i have it already installed?
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: you can use "synaptic", its a package manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says i wont be able to run it as admin
<CostaRicanQuaker> ebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo adept
<CostaRicanQuaker> [sudo] password for sebastian:
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo: adept: command not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> [5]+  Stopped                 sudo adept
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: what's adept ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> synaptic on kde
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: then it might not be installed
<AlexCONRAD> you must install it first
<CostaRicanQuaker> it is
<AlexCONRAD> apt-get install adept
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just figured out how to open synaptic as root though
<AlexCONRAD> (prepend sudo)
<CostaRicanQuaker> looking for adesklets
<AlexCONRAD> a neat command line tool is the "search" option of "aptitude", which is a package manager just as apt-get
<AlexCONRAD> aptitude search adept
<AlexCONRAD> aptitude search adesklets
<CostaRicanQuaker> intstalling it with synaptic
<CostaRicanQuaker> next will be finding...gdesklets
<CostaRicanQuaker> setting the clock won't recquire a huge amount of memory right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm 248mb
<CostaRicanQuaker> on*
<bassboi> there we go
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: you'll figure it out your self :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> bassboi: i just finished gettind gdesklets, screenlets, and adesklets, how do i set a clock on my desktop now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<bassboi> never messed with that
<bassboi> seems like my PC is reaching almost it's limit with compiz fusion
<bassboi> runs hella quick with just xfce
<bassboi> but when i activate compiz, it's quite responsive, but the effects kind of jitter
<bassboi> and sometimes theres none
<AlexCONRAD> I have a customized xubuntu installation, I'm only using 80 megs of ram when it boots up
<bassboi> very nice
<CostaRicanQuaker> AlexCONRAD: how do i do that?
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: well, I've created a modified CD of xubuntu, which has a customized preseed install process that I can choose during the boot menu. That preseed lists the packages I want installed only.
<AlexCONRAD> CostaRicanQuaker: so the installation goes pretty fast as I'm installing fewer packages than the default
<AlexCONRAD> and only install what I need. It's pretty minimalist
<CostaRicanQuaker> what packages are those?
<AlexCONRAD> and this is not for full desktop usage experience
<CostaRicanQuaker> whats it for?
<AlexCONRAD> set-top-box
<AlexCONRAD> build-essential gdm xfonts-base xserver-xorg libgl1-mesa-dri xfce4-session xfwm4 xfdesktop4 xfce4-panel xfce4-terminal xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra gtk2-engines-murrine tango-icon-theme ttf-dejavu-core dmz-cursor-theme xubuntu-default-settings thunar thunar-archive-plugin file-roller gnome-system-tools gnome-system-monitor network-manager
<AlexCONRAD> these are the packages I install (which of course installs their dependencies)
<AlexCONRAD> Under my "Applications", I only have Settings, Accessories, Network, System entries.
<AlexCONRAD> Each entry has very few applications
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh well, it's 4 am., i better go to bed
<CostaRicanQuaker> laters
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<bassboi> sonovabitch
<bassboi> i think i could convert a windows user
<TheSheep> don't
<bassboi> i dont think i will
<bassboi> i had to repair their windows install
<bassboi> too much stuff on startup
<bassboi> samba won't install for me
<AlexJP> hey, what is the reliability of xubuntu?
<TheSheep> no guarantees
<AlexJP> my uptime so far is about 12 hours i think, is there some way i can tell?
<TheSheep> uname -a
<TheSheep> no, sorry
<TheSheep> uptime
<TheSheep>  13:40:37 up 55 days, 22:34,  4 users,  load average: 4.81, 4.11, 3.86
<TheSheep> I guess it's time to upgrade kernel :)
<AlexJP> lol
<AlexJP> uptime
<AlexJP> hmm, i dont get it, is it because im using xchat?
<AlexJP> -a
<AlexJP> thats better
<AlexJP> why does it say 2 users when im the only user?
<TheSheep> AlexJP: it counts all virtual terminals
<TheSheep> AlexJP: the command 'who' will display all users and their terminals
<AlexJP> TheSheep thanks
<AlexJP> is there anyway to recover my old windows data from a hdd which now has linux installed
<maxamillion> AlexJP: it *might* be possible, but i can't promise much
<maxamillion> AlexJP: let me get you a link to some documentation on the tool, it is available through the repositories
<maxamillion> AlexJP: but you will need to be very careful when reading the documentation and don't jump the gun on using the application (i did the first time i used it and ended up losing all my data forever, but i have since then used it and recovered plenty of data)
<maxamillion> AlexJP: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk and http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<maxamillion> AlexJP: i believe the package name is photorec and the package includes both applications
<AlexJP> ok, and itll be able to recover data from the ntfs ?
<AlexJP> even though i reparted it to ext3??
<AlexCONRAD> darn, I'm having a hardtime to make my ATI card to work
<AlexCONRAD> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" returns "no"
<AlexCONRAD> I'm using the "ati" driver in xorg.conf
<maxamillion> AlexCONRAD: i think you need fglrx instead of ati
<AlexCONRAD> maxamillion: that's the proprietary version, right ?
<maxamillion> AlexCONRAD: yes, but as far as i know that is the only way to get direct rendering right now
<AlexCONRAD> maxamillion: aah ok
<maxamillion> i don't think the open source driver can do 3d accelerations
<maxamillion> acceleration*
<AlexCONRAD> maxamillion: i think I read it does, only limited
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> well that's good, atleast they are working towards it
<AlexCONRAD> or maybe it's the radeonhd drivers
<AlexJP> hey, i have just installed conpwiz and lost all my decs
<AlexJP> anyone help ?
<AlexJP> wow, motion blur is working though :-D
<AlexJP> can anyone help me with compiz ?
<cody-somerville> AlexJP, whats wrong?
<AlexJP> all my window decorations have gone
<AlexJP> and i cant use the desktop cube thing
<AlexJP> it only has two sides
<AlexJP> front and back, its flat instead of 3d, like a sheet of paper, i can flip it round but there is only 2 sides
<AlexJP> cody-somerville any ideas?
<cody-somerville> presss alt + f2
<cody-somerville> and run: compiz --replace
<AlexJP> still no decorations
<AlexJP> do you think i would be better of using ubuntu ?
<cody-somerville> AlexJP, How would I know that? :)
<kwagga> Hi Guys!
<kwagga> Would someone please be so kind as to help this n00b.... ;)
<kwagga> My Xubuntu display is way too big... I think its 1050 or higher
<kwagga> and my laptop is 1280x800.. yet I cant change this..
<kwagga> not even in xorg.conf... its has default values, unlike from what I know in ubuntu...
<kwagga> anyone? please guys
<cody-somerville> Hi
<cody-somerville> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Display
<kwagga> Yay! Thanks for answerung cody-somerville!
<kwagga> But...
<kwagga> nope... it only has "default"
<kwagga> no other options..
<cody-somerville> Okay
<cody-somerville> run sud dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cody-somerville> erm
<cody-somerville> sudo
<kwagga> tried it
<kwagga> nowhere does it ask about display..
<kwagga> and -phigh also didnt help
<kwagga> I'm downloading the alternative iso... hopefully it will help?
<kwagga> I think it's running in vesa mode....
<kwagga> but the AGP is VIA Chrome...
<kwagga> (which I have never got to work with any *nix distro)
<cody-somerville> kwagga, what version are you running?
<kwagga> xubuntu 8.04
<kwagga> X86
<kwagga> desktop ed
<cody-somerville> okay
<cody-somerville> and your video card is what?
<kwagga> with ubuntu 8.04 everything work very well....
<kwagga> the video card is a VIA Chrome IGP (onboard)
<kwagga> but I'm using the default settings that xubuntu added automatically
<kwagga> paste.ubuntu.com/29015
<kwagga> thats the xorg.conf
<kwagga> maybe you guys can tell me how to NOT get it to add default, non-adjustable values
<cody-somerville> kwagga, we don't really use xconf.org anymore
<kwagga> what does xubuntu use?
<kwagga> sorry... I'm used to ubuntu... this is my second day trying to get xubuntu to work...
<cody-somerville> kwagga, anyhow, can you give me the output of this command? grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kwagga> sure , holf on
<kwagga> *hold on
<cody-somerville> kwagga, we use the same stuff. And if your resolution worked on Ubuntu it should work fine on Xubuntu
<kwagga> paste.ubuntu.com/29017
<kwagga> Thats the strange thing.... in ubuntu... it detected the native 1280x800... and all was fine... come xubuntu... and its taken the resolution so high.... half of the screen is cut off... (the right side)...
<kwagga> If you guys can get this right... then whenever you guys come to RSA.... I owe you a couple of beers...
<kwagga> ;)
<kwagga> *holding thumbs for some good news*
<kwagga> anything?
<kwagga> :-/
<kwagga> cody-somerville, any idea on what could be the problem?
<cody-somerville> kwagga, You say it works in Ubuntu?
<kwagga> yeah....
<kwagga> at first it didnt look to good... but there was a option for widescreens.. and then the alternate resolutions came up.... and then I selected 1280x800 for 15
<kwagga> 15.4 inch LCD's...
<kwagga> cody-somerville, need any other info?
<kwagga> cody-somerville, you are too quiet for my liking ;) Do you see anything wrong?
<cody-somerville> kwagga, maybe you can try displayconfig-gtk
<kwagga> lemme try
<kwagga> paste.ubuntu/29024
<kwagga> no luck :(
<kwagga> paste.ubuntu/29024
<kwagga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29024/
<kwagga> sorry
<kwagga> anything?
<cody-somerville> Just keep frigging around with displayconfig-gtk
<kwagga> I'm not following....
<kwagga> lol
<kwagga>  cody-somerville, anything?
<cody-somerville> kwagga, install ubuntu-desktop
<cody-somerville> and then confgiure it in ubuntu
<kwagga> geez..... *sigh*.... alright
<kwagga> is there no other way?
<kwagga> perhaps with the alternate install disc?
<cody-somerville> You should be able to change your resolution in applications > settings > settings manager > display
<kwagga> nope... it only has "default"
<kwagga> installing ubuntu now..
<kwagga> alright, once ubuntu is installed, I run apt-get install xfce?
<kwagga> then how do I activate it all?
<PsynoKhi0> Ok, I'm kind of confused here... exactly what sound system ships with xubuntu hardy?
<kwagga> pulseaudio?
<kwagga> yeah
<PsynoKhi0> andyou really mean xubuntu, not just vanilla ubuntu?
<kwagga> yes
<TheSheep> plain xubuntu uses plain alsa
<kwagga> really?
<kwagga> I was told its pulse
<kwagga> my bad
<kwagga> sorry
<PsynoKhi0> np you're just as confused as I am :P
<kwagga> lol... seems like it...
<PsynoKhi0> the xubuntu homepage DOES state the RC ships with pa
<TheSheep> ubuntu uses pulse and you can enable pulse in xubuntu
<kwagga> ah!
<kwagga> :)
<TheSheep> but I think it's not enabled by default
<TheSheep> or maybe just on sounds cards that don't need it
<PsynoKhi0> and I think that sound system mess is the reason for my comp hanging left and right
<PsynoKhi0> I have the libpulse0 package installed (fresh hardy) according to synaptic, and that's the only one with "pulse" in it on my system
<PsynoKhi0> I have a soundblaster 32 AWE ISA that requires a module to be loaded up separately, in /etc/modules
<PsynoKhi0> commenting out the corresponding line seems to cure the system freezes
<PsynoKhi0> for some reason I get sound without the alsa audio settings manager service being on
<TheSheep> libpulse is not pulseaudio yet, it's just support for it for applications, pulaseaudio needs a daemon running to work
<glitsj16> PsynoKhi0: that's normal behaviour, the manager controls saving of mixer status etc. nothing else
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> can you guys come up with something that changed from gutsy to hardy, as far as sound is concerned?
<PsynoKhi0> I thought PA was to blame at first but since it's not even there...
<glitsj16> PsynoKhi0: besides drivers i for one don't know what changed from gutsy --> hardy, and pulseaudio works just fine once you have it configured properly .. what are your issues exactly ? no sound in some apps ? flash hijacking sound or anything ?
<PsynoKhi0> system hang
<glitsj16> i see .. anything relevant in the logs ?
<PsynoKhi0> it hangs playing media files, game such as openarena and wesnoth, I managed to have it hang while opening a java applet, and after a while even in pidgin... today I tried starting openarena without the snd_sbawe module loaded, and it played merry go happy for like 15 minutes, as opposed to hanging when loading a map
<glitsj16> i guess you tried re-activating the alsa audio setitngs manager service to check if the issue is still there ? just taking a stab in the dark, but ALSA might be trying to restart or die gracefully after a sound conflict and isn't able to by lack of that ..
<PsynoKhi0> logs... not dmesg, Xorg.0.log has one error: "TDFX(0) DRIUnlock called when not logged"
<PsynoKhi0> glitsj16: tried both withand without the audio settings manager
<glitsj16> okay, always hard to debug these randon issues .. the Xorg error would be graphics related no ?
<PsynoKhi0> googling for that Xorg error returned one thing that I already knew, swithcing resolution in game makes the game crash
<glitsj16> :) one less thing
<PsynoKhi0> but in my case I can't even play so heh
<PsynoKhi0> brb gonna try something
<glitsj16> okay, goodluck
<PsynoKhi0> thanks, I'm alrady out of luck though, I'll see if there's something in the miracle department
<glitsj16> lol
<PsynoKhi0> alright, as long as I don't have snd_sbawe in /etc/modules, compy's doing fine or at least fairs much better
<wersdfxcv> I'm looking to pull the kernel/related things off of the liveCD for use in another distro, could anyone help with what exactly I will probably need? vmlinuz, vmlinux, initrd, /lib/modules/$kernelversion ...............?
<zoredache> wersdfxcv: it would probably be easier to simple get the linux-image from the repositories
<wersdfxcv> zoredache: well my usual distro isn't debian-based.. I just need a 64-bit kernel for my 32-bit distro, as I have a 64-bit cpu with 8g of memory that isn't being recognized
<wersdfxcv> so I thought maybe "generating" the kernel from a liveCD might maybe possibly work :P
<zoredache> you should be able to get dpkg on other distros.  If you can't there are directions somewhere about how to open up a .deb archive without dpkg or anythign else
<PsynoKhi0> have you consideres tarting from a net install?
<PsynoKhi0> considered*
<wersdfxcv> well, part of the thing I was looking for was the helpful "autodetect hardware" I'd get from a liveCD :)
<wersdfxcv> I suppose I could just get and tweak the kernel source or something but I was looking for a lazy way out
<zoredache> the autodetection is more then just the kernel... you would probably also need udev and several other things
<wersdfxcv> the only problem with my kernel is that it's not accessing
<wersdfxcv> oops... all of my ram
<wersdfxcv> all the other aspects of the filesystem like udev and things, are all fine
<PsynoKhi0> wersdfxcv: google for "script comine iso" and yes, WITH the typo on combine, could point you towards the files you need
<zoredache> a 32 bit OS cannot have more then 4gb of ram...  At least not without some performance killing hacks
<wersdfxcv> zoredache: yeah but by OS you mean kernel, I think
<wersdfxcv> PsynoKhi0: ok haha
 * zoredache shrugs
<PsynoKhi0> some guy on the ubuntu forums/fora came up with a script to shove several small isos on one disk
<PsynoKhi0> he copies kernel and filesystem to temporary folders afaik, might be what you need
<wersdfxcv> the problem with the 64bit distros is that there ends up being so much cross-contamination of /lib64 and /usr/lib64 and /lib and /usr/lib .... that the 64bit part of it is just not really worth it, EXCEPT for accessing the 8g of ram
<PsynoKhi0> better idea
<PsynoKhi0> give me your excess ram
<wersdfxcv> ha no I'd like to use it with blender and lives, thank you though :)
<PsynoKhi0> I'll happily help you with that burden
<PsynoKhi0> darn
<PsynoKhi0> so much for philanthropy
<wersdfxcv> it's dirt cheap anyhow
<PsynoKhi0> am dirtier and cheaper
<wersdfxcv> ha
<zoredache> if some of those libraries aren't complied for 64bit I find it difficult to believe that you would be able to actually use any of the ram even if you got the kernel to recognize it
<wersdfxcv> zoredache: well, that's an interesting point. but I believe it will make a difference, as even morrowind in wine slowed to a near-halt when I switched back to 32bit from some half-failed 64bit distros
<wersdfxcv> it was speedy as hell in slamd64 and some others
<wersdfxcv> even though wine is a 32-bit application
<glitsj16> wersdfxcv: LiVES works by converting every video frame into a separate JPEG image file .. that'll always be a performance hog .. or has this changed recently ?
<wersdfxcv> glitsj16: not sure, and true that I haven't tried lives often enough (usually couldn't get it installed on the 64distros) to make a case study, but I imagine (and am frequently wrong) rendering will be aided by +5 gigs or so, which the 32bit kernel is not allowing for.. not to mention the realtime effects, etc
<wersdfxcv> and in the rendering case, there's many video/audio codecs that lives can use
<glitsj16> wersdfxcv: yes codec support seemed fine last time i used it, it takes quite the effort to experiment with all the possible candidates out there for video editing
<wersdfxcv> indeed... lives, once I got it working (woo zenwalk), is just totally amazing.
<xaer0> hellos
<maxamillion> hi hi
<AlexJP> hey maxamillion
<AlexJP> maxamillion thanks for those links, im just running photorec
<AlexJP> maxamillion seems to be recovering loads
<Aliksy> Hi. Question here.  I downloaded because I have an older computer with windows ME on it and I thought I'd try xubuntu on it.  When I go to burn the image to disk, it says "The entered block size does not correspond to the image length.  The block size may be wrong."  Do I want to hit 'correct' or 'ignore' on that?
<Aliksy> I downloaded xubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso , that is. *
<jessejazza> why not try one of the more up todate versions
<Aliksy> which one's more up to date?
<jessejazza> current one 8.04... previous 7.10
<zoredache> Aliksy: did you check the md5 sums of the file you downloaded?
<jessejazza> i've never bothered doing that... what exactly do you do?
<Aliksy> zoredache: no.  A bit newbie-ish at this. How would one do that?
<zoredache> !md5 | Aliksy
<ubottu> Aliksy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aliksy> Huh. Why did I get 6.06.. I'll download 8.04 then
<Valsum> good choice :)
<maxamillion> 6.06 was an *awesome* release ... but horribly outdated now
<Aliksy> Wait, no, I did download xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.  I don't know how I pasted the wrong thing into here.
<wersdfxcv> people are always talking about updating and outdating like it's some kind of freakin arms-race
<Valsum> ^_^
<Aliksy> Watch as I make a fabulous good impression!  I promise I'm not completely inept!
<wersdfxcv> jeez, you DON'T need to upgrade if things are working fine. unless it's a security thing
<wersdfxcv> case and point kde4 :D er um...
<zoredache> wersdfxcv: it is... if you don't keep your network client software (web browsers) up to date bad things could happen
<zoredache> same with servers and some other things
<wersdfxcv> well that's one thing, but people I've noticed especially in the *ubuntu/debian arena tend to always upgrade if there's any little upgrade available
<jessejazza> that's is the drawback with linux. you don't need to upgrade but it is quite fast moving so it is worth it. alternatively you can compile certain apps you want but... might as well upgrade to latest release. I keep all working files on a remote drive
<wersdfxcv> like audacity, taking out (at least in synaptic's build of it) soundtouch :(
<maxamillion> synaptic is crap
<Valsum> I tend to trust in that an update will be even better
<Aliksy> So anyway.  My purpose for all of this is to put xubuntu on an older machine I have that currently has windows ME.  My dad uses it, and he keeps installing crap ("it says it'll make it run faster!").  I think the thing is on its last legs.  Is it going to be a relatively painless process to put xubuntu on it and make some sort of limited account for him to use?
<wersdfxcv> Valsum: not always the case, at all, I've noticed
 * Valsum nods
<Valsum> but still, I tend to trust :)
<jessejazza> what's wrong with synaptic?
<maxamillion> Aliksy: yes, after you install everything and make the administrative account, make your dad another account as a regular user ... he will have full freedom to use the machine, just won't have enough power to hurt himself
<wersdfxcv> the people upstream in the buntu world seem to be pretty trustworthy in that regard, so it's probably safe :)
<Valsum> no offense Aliksy but Windows ME is the worst OS ever :P
<jessejazza> better than avast on suse. Most of the time now i use aptitude!
<maxamillion> jessejazza: its horribly obfuscated
<jessejazza> avast - sorry yast!
<wersdfxcv> whaaat.. it's easy as heck1
<Aliksy> Valsum: I know.  Only redeeming quality was that it could run System Shock2 when XP couldn't
 * Valsum nods :)
<maxamillion> jessejazza: have you used yast on opensuse11? it *owns* synaptic in the face
<wersdfxcv> I don't like not being able to configure stuff... and it makes me feel bad if I install something from source, or want to install something another thing depends on
<wersdfxcv> "WHAT ARE YOU THINKING UNINSTALL THAT RIGHT NOW SIR"
<jessejazza> max...: No i must admit. I used suse 10.3 and then decided to go back to ubuntu
<jessejazza> i prefer debian package management. lots of things in suse are very good. wish ubuntu desktop was improved a bit... suse is great and a nice green
<Aliksy> maxamillion: Ok, cool.  I've only used ubuntu before, and only for a few hours.  Hopefully I'm smart enough to do this without breaking anything.
<maxamillion> jessejazza: yes, opensuse 10.3 was a pain and its package manager was horribly slow ... but now zypper (the yast back end) is faster than apt because they rewrote it from the ground up with an extremely elegant boolean logistics algorithm
<maxamillion> Aliksy: i think you are, you should be able to just go to system->users and groups and then add the user account through the GUI
<jessejazza> on suse 10.3 i used smart... which was pretty good. allegedly they had teething problems with it but that was sorted. i must say i like command line for package management. try aptitude... that's what i use. the interface isn't so good but it is a high level package manager
<Aliksy> Uh.  Why does it say "Enter User Password: " when the system boots up with the xubuntu disk in?
<maxamillion> Aliksy: no idea
<Valsum> maybe BIOS password to boot from CD?
<jessejazza> max'm: why do you use xubuntu?
<Aliksy> Valsum: Huh. Maybe.  Hm.  I wonder if I can remember a password I set 8 years ago. [swearing]
<maxamillion> jessejazza: i've used aptitude, its good but i enjoy running debian sid and aptitude attempts to be "too smart" and ends up doing so much dependency checking it shoots itself in the foot because of how fast the development branch changes
<maxamillion> jessejazza: i don't use xubuntu anymore actually
<maxamillion> jessejazza: i used to be a developer
<Valsum> Aliksy: it's the only explanation that came up here...maybe it's something else
<maxamillion> jessejazza: but i didn't get along with the old project leader so i left, but now the new project leader is a friend of mine and i have been trying to find time to help out with the project again ... but between work and school i lack free time
<Aliksy> If I can't remember that password, am I boned?
<wersdfxcv> are you installing xubuntu for the first time?
<wersdfxcv> oh, wait, is it the BIOS password? ... if it is, that might suck
<jessejazza> max'm: i tried xubuntu and it was quite good on a slow machine which is what it is designed for. i tried kubuntu as well but settled with ubuntu. i think they put more effort into ubuntu
<maxamillion> Aliksy: depends ... i don't know what password prompt you are getting
<wersdfxcv> if it's just xubuntu it might only want you to hit enter
<maxamillion> jessejazza: well ubuntu is the distro with the money behind it, both kubuntu and xubuntu are products of volunteer efforts and nothing else
<Aliksy> I used to have a bios password on here when it was my primary computer.  Kept people from messing with it too much.  Didn't look like quite the same prompt, though.  Maybe if I hit 'install inside windows' ?
<maxamillion> wait ... what?
<jessejazza> max'm: ah so that's the histroy behind it... i have wondered. kubuntu v xubuntu and i'd say xubuntu has less problems. I used konsole the other day and it crashed somehow.. first time i've had a pron
<jessejazza> pron = problem... typing awol this evening
<PsynoKhi0> is hardy not supposed to work on i586 architectures?
<jessejazza> in a year
<zoredache> PsynoKhi0: define work
<Aliksy> hm. just hitting enter didn't do anything.  This is unfortunate.
<zoredache> PsynoKhi0: I suspect you can get a cli or server system to work on a 386 with sufficient ram...
<Aliksy> If I select "install inside windows" from that autoplay menu, wonder if it would bypass this password prompt.
<Valsum> Aliksy: guess you can try it...either that, or you restart the BIOS -which I've never done-
<jessejazza> max'm: as your a developer could you refer me to a good link to learn about compiling. i wanted to compile vym 1.10.0 from the 8.04 repo before Xmas and didn't get far.
<maxamillion> jessejazza: kubuntu has a lot of issues but a decent number of their issues are due to the complexity of KDE ... where as with xubtunu using XFCE, its a much more modular, more simplisticly design piece of software and makes for much easier development and management
<Aliksy> ...the heck.  It won't even go into the bios setup.  Lousy thing.
<maxamillion> xfce also has a more clean interface ... but that's just my opinion
<maxamillion> some people prefer the "gloss" of kde
<wersdfxcv> you shouldn't have to go into the BIOS to boot from a CD
<maxamillion> on older machines you might
<wersdfxcv> though my friend had to eventually give up trying to install linux because her stupid computer and stupid support seemed to have no way of actually booting from anything but the harddisk!! ridiculous! f10, f12, almost every key on the keyboard tried during bootup :P
<maxamillion> there's a tool on the net somewhere that can force your computer to boot to something that it doesn't support booting from, does some sort of I/O redirect
<maxamillion> can't really remember the name of the tool right now though :/
<Aliksy> Hm.  Think I got it to boot from the disk
<Aliksy> I did. I may have broken windows, though.
<Valsum> now you can't look behind :)
<Aliksy> Wonder if System Shock2 will work in xubuntu
<Aliksy> Hm. Little progress bar thing going back and forth.  How long's it supposed to do that?
<Valsum> not much
<Aliksy> Watched pot never boils, I guess.
<Valsum> if machine is very old, maybe 1-2 min
<Aliksy> it's a p3 866mhz 256mb ram
<Valsum> should do well
<Aliksy> Hey, a desktop. Whee.
<wersdfxcv> isn't it perty
<Valsum> :)
<wersdfxcv> xfce is my favorite, though fluxbox is a close 2nd
<Aliksy> So far it's just the wallpaper
<Aliksy> oh, here's a box.
<maxamillion> openbox > fluxbox
<maxamillion> :D
<wersdfxcv> fluxbox's ~/.fluxbox/keys file and /menu file are so nice
<wersdfxcv> I haven't tried openbox yet!
<wersdfxcv> is it really super
<wersdfxcv> i'll try it now
<maxamillion> i like it bettery, i think its got a cleaner interface and has a more logical window placement algorithm
<maxamillion> and it doesn't have the annoying slit
<Aliksy> Hm.  The partition thing suggested a split of the HD, and I selected "guided," and it said "Too small space" when I hit okay.
<Aliksy> Not sure what I should do..
<zoredache> how big is your hard drive?
<Aliksy> 28 gigs, apparently
<zoredache> and how much free space do you have?
<wersdfxcv> you say "apparently" do you know it to be larger than that?
<Aliksy> it suggested 74% for windows (21gigs) and 26% 7 gigs for linux
<wersdfxcv> probably you're looking for 100% linux :)
<Aliksy> 28 gigs sounds right.  It's been like 6 years since I've used this computer
<Aliksy> Not counting fixing things my dad broke
<zoredache> you might need run a defrag in windows
<Aliksy> I, uh, don't know if I can get back into windows
<Aliksy> I was going to ask if it mattered that the hard drive hasn't been defragmented in quite some time
<Aliksy> if I tell it to use the whole disk, does that erase everything on it forever?
<PsynoKhi0> it might
<zoredache> yes
<Aliksy> Hm.
<PsynoKhi0> I mean it might be problematic if it's too fragmented
<wersdfxcv> if you were concerned, you could reboot and check if you can get back into windows
<PsynoKhi0> Aliksy: do you need to recover stuff from your windos files?
<PsynoKhi0> windows*
<Aliksy> The only things I can think of that I want to keep are old games
<wersdfxcv> what I'd recommend: rebooting back into windows now that you know you CAN install xubuntu. backing up everything (shame on you if you haven't already done this, actually) that you want to keep, and then installing linux 100% because there's basically nothing you do with windows that can't be done in linux.
<wersdfxcv> Aliksy: for windows emulation, you have "wine" and "dosemu" and of course plenty of nes/snes/n64/............. emulators :P
<PsynoKhi0> WINE = Wine IS Not Emulation
<wersdfxcv> the latter which aren't windows emulation like the beginning of the sentence was leading you to believe the sentence was all about but yeah you get it
<Aliksy> Maybe I should ask my dad if there's anything he put on here that he wants to keep
<wersdfxcv> well yeah yeah
<PsynoKhi0> and not 100% guaranteed to work ;)
<wersdfxcv> Aliksy: that would be a good idea. just burn a couple cds of anything you might even remotely want to keep.
<PsynoKhi0> Aliksy: sounds wise
<wersdfxcv> also true, but there are enough native linux things to cover the gaps of things that don't work with wine :P
<Aliksy> Is there a proper "shut down" procedure I should do from here, or can I just hit the reset button?
<wersdfxcv> probably a little powerish looking thing in some corner
<PsynoKhi0> Aliksy: I'd do the following if I were you: get System Rescue CD
<wersdfxcv> brings up a dialog like "wanna power down, reset, log out or wut"
<Aliksy> Only thing on the screen is the "Install" window. Maybe if I hit cancel on that first
<wersdfxcv> it should be like a bar, like horizontal on the top of the screen or something
<PsynoKhi0> top right corner
<Aliksy> Yeah, that wasn't present.  I hit cancel and now it's... booting from the cd, live-disk style, I think
<Aliksy> I think?  Background turned blue.  Yeah, there's that top bar thing
<wersdfxcv> oh right, ever helpful *buntus :P
 * wersdfxcv is a zenwalk fan meself :D
<PsynoKhi0> what file system does your windows partition use?
<Aliksy> windows me default is... fat32 I think?
<wersdfxcv> just back up the essentials and kill it :P
<Aliksy> Am I not going to be able to see what's on the hard drive from here?
<wersdfxcv> easiest way is to reboot into windows
<PsynoKhi0> ouch Win ME... yep you can only benefit from the switch to linux
<PsynoKhi0> good question, it's been a while since I last used  fat32...
<PsynoKhi0> as I said, using System Rescue LiveCD first might be wiser
<Aliksy> PsynoKhi0: What's that?
<PsynoKhi0> a Live CD that will let you play around with partitions and files regardless of file system
<PsynoKhi0> so you can check youf winME files, backup what you see fit on a separate partition, wipe windows and install xubuntu
<Aliksy> Ehh.  Dad says he doesn't need anything that can't be reacquired easily, but he wants to use the computer now-ish. Let's try 100% linux, I guess.
<PsynoKhi0> ok hehe
<PsynoKhi0> I'd suggest 3 partitions still
<Aliksy> 3?
<PsynoKhi0> one for the root system (mount point /), primary partition
<PsynoKhi0> one for the /home folder (think personal esttings and My Documents from windows)
<PsynoKhi0> as a logical partiton
<PsynoKhi0> and one for swap, primary partition
<PsynoKhi0> that way, if your comp goes loopy and requires a reinstall you keep all your personal stuff
<PsynoKhi0> how much ram do you have?
<Aliksy> 256 mb
<PsynoKhi0> yeah so a swap is pretty much a given
<Aliksy> I moved most of my personal stuff off that computer when I got this one.  I won't cry too much if my epic level baldur's gate characters get erased
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<Aliksy> To do what you're saying I would need to stop installing xubuntu now, download and burn that live cd, and then get that to work, yes?
<PsynoKhi0> no not anymore
<PsynoKhi0> installing xubuntu now will be fine if you don't need to recover anything
<Aliksy> ok, cool
<PsynoKhi0> but
<Aliksy> you said 'but' after I hit 'forward.'  I hope this isn't a bad butt.
<PsynoKhi0> I'd check the BIOS first, to make sure "PnP OS" and "BIOS virus detection" or whatever they're called are set as no
<Aliksy> PnP OS.. plug and play, not "pen and paper."  I'm pretty sure they were set to no.  What happens if they're not?
<PsynoKhi0> linux might not boot
<Aliksy> Oh.  That's bad.
<wersdfxcv> I loved when I got an external drive finally to keep everything on, and got to blaze through stuff I knew nothing about and KERNEL PANIC'd and randomly canceled installations to see how far it got or whatever, because nothing would be permanently hurt
<wersdfxcv> oh, you fear-monger you... I've never heard of that happening
<PsynoKhi0> also, what do you mean your father wants to use the computer "nowish"?
<Aliksy> He wanted to play his online chess that he plays all the time.  I told him this might take an hour
<wersdfxcv> haha. especially with 256M of ram, yeesh! :P
<Aliksy> Some people visit places on vacation. Some go fishing.  My dad plays internet chess.
<PsynoKhi0> heheh
<Aliksy> install complete.  now it's restarting.  Hopefully things will work smoothly.
<maxamillion> Aliksy: i've got my fingers crossed for you
<wersdfxcv> good lucks
<wersdfxcv> I am heading across the street to mail a check. may both of our journeys be fruitful and productive. godspeed on our quests.
<wersdfxcv> brb
<Aliksy> Seems to be working
<Aliksy> Hm.  No defaults for what things open with?
<TheSheep> Aliksy: right-click on a file and you can select there
<Aliksy> ok
<Aliksy> Trying to setup my dad's chess program
<Aliksy> Does this come with java set up already?
<maxamillion> Aliksy: no, i don't believe so
<Aliksy> nor flash, looks like. Ok.  How.. uh... do I do that in xubuntu, here?
<maxamillion> Aliksy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<maxamillion> Aliksy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashPlayerStandalone
 * maxamillion feels dirty for having gone back there .... >.>
<Aliksy> too bad i can't copy and paste from one computer to the other
<PsynoKhi0> Aliksy: I think the easiest
<PsynoKhi0> is, to first install the package called xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Aliksy> how do I do that? (newbie aura)
<PsynoKhi0> that should be available from Applications > System > Add/Remove
<PsynoKhi0> type resttricted extras in the search field
<PsynoKhi0> you should get all the stuff that can't be shipped on the CDs for legal mumbo jumbo reasons
<Aliksy> it's currently downloading some updates or something because there was a big red exclamation point that seemed important
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<Aliksy> is my dad going to be able to get internet radio like he had with winamp? he's whining.
<cody-somerville> Yes.
<PsynoKhi0> yes you can
<Aliksy> I'm almost certain he can, but I don't know what program would be used for that
<Aliksy> Don't really do internet radio myself
<PsynoKhi0> plugins for firefox
<PsynoKhi0> for example
<cody-somerville> Aliksy, Applications > System > Add/Remove
<PsynoKhi0> don't get too hasty we'll get there in time
<cody-somerville> Aliksy, lots of software in there to download :)
<Aliksy> It's about 60% done with installing these updates
<PsynoKhi0> ok gonna crash test that comp *puts helmet on, takes a deep breath*
<Aliksy> restart required.  PsynoKhi0- good luck
<Aliksy> Hm.  Should I be concerned if some stuff said "failed" real fast during that bootup sequence?
<Aquina> yes
<Aquina> ceck out your logs.
<Aliksy> how so?
<Aquina> enter "sudo nano /log/var/syslog" and read everything from...
<Aquina> ..."Jul 21 22:49:58 TRON kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-xx-generic"
<Aquina> after that about 10 lines with BIOS and hex stuff occours.
<Aliksy> how do I get a command prompt?
<bassboi> um
<bassboi> i think it's the 1st or 2nd one after u click applications... "Terminal"
<bassboi> not sure
<bassboi> tryin to move my data from windows to xubuntu right now
<Aquina> Read carefully from then on.
<Aliksy> settings, accessories, games, graphics, multimedia, network, office, system
<Aquina> Search for everything like "WARNING" and "failed".
<Aquina> run --> enter: "xterm"
<Aquina> or use a filebrowser and open /log/var/syslog by hand with an editor.
<bassboi> i think it could be in settings, the terminal
<Aquina> It's virtually the same
<bassboi> yup
<Aliksy> Don't see terminal under settings submenu..
<bassboi> Aquina, would ya know how to safely resize linux partitions?
<bassboi> because i installed it on my 250gb hdd with only a 4gb boot and 2gb swap
<bassboi> :(
<PsynoKhi1> ...
<Aliksy> failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware
<Aliksy> Don't see anything else about failing in here
<Aliksy> Mildly disconcerting that I can't find 'terminal.'  Is there a keyboard shortcut for it?
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal
<TheSheep> you can start it with alt+f2
<TheSheep> and typing the name
<TheSheep> or set the shortcut in keyboard settings
<Aliksy> PsynoKhi0 - it was Ubuntu Restricted Extras I should add?
<PsynoKhi1> xubuntu restricted extras if you're runnin xubuntu
<Aliksy> I don't see that one.  Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<PsynoKhi1> hang on
 * bassboi hangs
 * Aliksy hangs as well.
<Aliksy> Hm.  That's not a good sign
<PsynoKhi0> I was crash testing the computer, that locked my nick for a while :)
<Aliksy> ah
<Aliksy> So... there's only 2 things that a search for 'restricted' brings up.  ubuntu and kubuntu restricted.
<PsynoKhi0> yes wait please...
<bassboi> i wonder what'll happen if i unplug my IDE cable
<Aliksy> Sorry. My dad's getting antsy. I'll try not to pass that on. haha
<bassboi> damn, i get a webpage to develop
<Aliksy> snack run, back in a few minuted
<PsynoKhi0> Aliksy: ok for some reason they don't appear in the Add/Remove list... close that one and choose "Synaptic package manager" instead
<PsynoKhi0> then serach for xubuntu-restricted-extras there
<PsynoKhi0> search*
<PsynoKhi0> *and in the meantime, Hardy's still being a b**ch with my sound card if anyone cares...*
<Aliksy> Ok. Downloading that package
<PsynoKhi0> Has anyone had issues installing icewm? it keeps failing with error 2
<Aliksy> If I want the little volume control thingy by the clock, is that something I find in the add/remove packages thing?
<PsynoKhi0> it should be there already
<PsynoKhi0> if not, right click on hte panel, add element
<Aliksy> Aha. Thanks
<PsynoKhi0> np
<Aliksy> if I log out and log back in, does it 'remember' what windows and things I had open?
<PsynoKhi0> yes unles you tick off "Save session" when logging out
<Aliksy> I don't want it to remember things like that.  Where's the 'save session' thing to uncheck, in the 'quit' box?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<Aliksy> And I got the chess program to work, and my seat at the xubuntu machine has been usurped
<Aliksy> Thank you very much, though
<PsynoKhi0> you're welcome
<PsynoKhi0> enjoy your computer's new life
<Aliksy> oh.  one thing- how do I make a shortcut?
<PsynoKhi0> if I were you I'd install Firestarter from Add/Remove, so as to easily setup your firewall
<PsynoKhi0> shortcut to what?
<Aliksy> My dad doesn't want to have to open the folder w/ the program. He wants a thing to click on directly on the desktop
<Aliksy> in windows I think they're .lnk and have a little arrow in the corner of the icon
<PsynoKhi0> if it's a program, right-click on the desktop and add a launcher (or add it to the pnael like you did for the volume control)
<Aliksy> Aha
<wersdfxcv> also install "xaos" and make fractals for hours and hours and hours and hours and hours!!! :D
<Aliksy> Where 'should' I put application folders?  Not on the desktop, maybe?
<Aliksy> Haha, i've played with xaos before.  My desktop background here is a pretty pretty fractal
<wersdfxcv> niiice
<Aliksy> How do I make a "shortcut" that will run a short terminal command?
<Aliksy> This 'scrabble' game he has requires you to do "java -jar wordbiz.jar" to run it
<PsynoKhi0> as I said, create a launcher
<PsynoKhi0> there should be a command field in there
<Aliksy> I tried that
<Aliksy> I got the launcher for the chess game to work
<Aliksy> Maybe I typed something wrong for the scrabble one..
#xubuntu 2008-07-22
<Aliksy> in the "command" field I put... what I would normally type in the terminal after the full path?
<Aliksy> wait, got it
<Aliksy> java -jar \filepath\file made more sense
<Aliksy> Whoo. Things working.
<Aquina> Does someone in here use brasero?
<Aquina> I need some help, please.
<Aquina> :-)
<uouou> Aquina: eh, sudo apt-get install k3b :P
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> Thanks but that's not the solution I had in mind.
<leche> Aquina, maybe describe your prob
<Aquina> (On initial screen after Brasero startup): How can I erase all "recently opened projects"?
<Aquina> These littel boxes ae actually just links but they perve on purpose anymore cause the files they refer to were already deleted.
<Aquina> Got an idea ,leche?
<leche> hmmm
<leche> no, sry
<Aquina> kk
<xaer0> hello
<xaer0> another score for Linux users who get Vista from a OEM: http://equiliberate.org/?q=node/3
<xaer0> 200 buck refund from HP
<xaer0> makes me want to get a laptop then a refund fro 200 bucks :L)
<xaer0> so i got to say Xubuntu + Compiz + Emerald is fast and pretty :)
<j1mc> :]
<xaer0> i also have OpenGEU which doesnt like Compiz or Emerald.. but thats okay. I think Enlightenment is more so eyecandy than KDE or Gnome
<xaer0> OpenGEU is just ubuntu using Gnome and E17.. quite pretty but some what of a resource hog.
<xaer0> thats why XFCE is good but Fluxbox hardly takes 10MB of Ram to run :)
<xaer0> Fluxbox just needs some really good gui based config programs
<evilbug> how is it that after i install xubuntu and reboot, i get a No Bootable Device error?
<j1mc> evilbug: is it a grub error?
<xaer0> or BIOS error?
<j1mc> are you dual-booting, or just single-booting?
<evilbug> dual boot and it's the 3rd time.
<j1mc> yeah, sounds like an error from the bios.
<j1mc> evilbug: what kind of dual boot?  all on one hard drive?
<evilbug> yes.
<evilbug> macbook pro.
<evilbug> it's worked fine before.
<j1mc> hm.  i take it you can boot into the mac os?
<xaer0> BIOS.. dont know much about Mach
<evilbug> yes.
<xaer0> *Macs
<evilbug> it's the third time tried installing it.
<xaer0> its gotta be a command in GRUB
<j1mc> when did it work fine before?
<j1mc> with xubuntu?
<evilbug> yesterday.
<xaer0> you got a Super Grub Boot Disk?
<xaer0> or a System Restore Disk?
<xaer0> those are some nice Linux based live CDs with a ton of tools
<evilbug> i just have a xubuntu live cd and gparted live cd.
<ISEE-xubuntu> Anyone have problems where xfce panels just close out of nowhere?
<xaer0> it seems that GRUB command may be out of place or a command isnt specified right
<xaer0> like -vga=790
<xaer0> or something to that effect
<xaer0> can you see or paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<j1mc> ISEE-xubuntu: i don't have that problem, but i've heard of it occuring.
<xaer0> evilbug: i know i had some problems with a triple boot, Suse 11, Xubuntu, and WinXp sp3.
<evilbug> i'm going to try reinstalling grub.
<xaer0> it seems that would be best.. make sure it reports you root correctly
<evilbug> k
<xaer0> i know that was a common problem with my triple boot
<j1mc> ISEE-xubuntu: you can type 'xfce4-panel' into a terminal, and they will return
<xaer0> listing the wrongs.. either it was the (hd0,1) or the sda1
<j1mc> but i think this problem has something to do with the xfce4-session
<j1mc> there's a bug in it.
<xaer0> something to those effects evilbug
<j1mc> ISEE-xubuntu: press alt-f2, and then enter xfce4-panel into the box.
<ISEE-xubuntu> j1mc: I do, but why would it just just close
<ISEE-xubuntu> is there something I can do to fix it?
<cody-somerville> ISEE-xubuntu, yes but it would be a lot of work
<cody-somerville> and not fun
<j1mc> cody-somerville: thanks for stopping in.  :]  i thought of your comments in our meeting when this came up.
<cody-somerville> what meeting?
<xaer0> i have a bug with Emerald + Compiz in Xubuntu 8.04.. quite annoying. Emerald half the time wont load on boot
<cody-somerville> and what comments?
<j1mc> cody-somerville: in the last xubuntu meeting, you talked about how xfce4-session causes problems with the panels.
<j1mc> iirc.
<cody-somerville> ah
<j1mc> xaer0: there's a pretty good blog guide to effectively setting up compiz in xubuntu.
<xaer0> j1mc: followed that blog 100%
<xaer0> it maybe because im also running Avant Windows Navigator too
<j1mc> compiz on xubuntu is still a little tricky for me, but if no one else here can help, you can post a message to the xubuntu-users mailing list.
<xaer0> Emerald does run.. but i have to do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace a few times
<xaer0> or have to log out completely
<xaer0> a few times... i have also wondered i have "Saved Sessions for Future Logins" enabled on the logout chooser
<xaer0> if that would be causing the problems as well
<j1mc> xaer0: sorry, i'm not quite as familier with the intricacies of compiz and other non-default items.
<j1mc> sorry i can't be of more help.
<xaer0> thats okay.. linux is stable enof were i dont have to worry about it restarting for years LOL
<xaer0> i heard of Linux Servers and workstations havent been restarted for over 10yrs
<xaer0> thats for the help :-D
<xaer0> *thanks
<j1mc> np.  good luck!!
<deadweight> can anyone help me get skype working on xubuntu 8.04?
<deadweight> it seems to think theres something wrong with my audio device
<PsynoKhi0> as in?
<PsynoKhi0> error message? non-functioning test call?
<deadweight> error msg when someone tries to call
<deadweight> "problem with audio capture" I believe
<PsynoKhi0> how did you install Skype?
<PsynoKhi0> from their homepage with gDebi?
<deadweight> their homepage
<PsynoKhi0> sry Enlightenment kicked me to loggin screen
<deadweight> s'ok
<deadweight> I got it from the homepage
<PsynoKhi0> do you have the sound applet on your taskbar?
<deadweight> yes
<PsynoKhi0> I mean the volume control applet
<deadweight> yeah
<deadweight> the little volume bar with a speaker next to it
<PsynoKhi0> ok if you click on the icon and check that everything you need is up and running
<deadweight> hmmm. lots of bars seem to be all the way down, which do I need?
<PsynoKhi0> from left yo right, 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 11... no ok I'm BSing you :) dunno depends on what you have there
<deadweight> XD, I see, so is there a way to find out or should I just start testing them?
<PsynoKhi0> you should have a way to see what controls are displayed, like, from first menu (not using Xfce right now plus my sound sin't properly working sry can't heck)
<PsynoKhi0> check*
<PsynoKhi0> a good start is everything related to your microphone
<deadweight> k I just turned everythin up alittle bit
<deadweight> looks like it didn't change anything
<PsynoKhi0> then check your Sjype preferences
<PsynoKhi0> Skype*
<deadweight> ok, anything in particular I should look for?
<PsynoKhi0> the sound devices
<PsynoKhi0> if it's ALSA something something
<PsynoKhi0> or at least something that matches your sound system
<deadweight> everything is default, should I look for my sound card or assume it knows what its talking about?
<deadweight> iits ablet o make noise, just not call
<deadweight> *its able
<PsynoKhi0> assuming you didn't play around with the basic setup I mean
<deadweight> nope
<PsynoKhi0> hang on, switching to a comp with Skype on it...
<deadweight> k
<PsynoKhi0> ok what options do you have in sound devices?
<deadweight> sound in,sound out, ringing, all default
<deadweight> tests, and then the option to let skype control my mixers
<PsynoKhi0> and what's the exact error message?
<deadweight> when I try to make a call "problem with Audio Playback"
<PsynoKhi0> what are the other options you get from the Sound out/in drop-down menus?
<deadweight> SBLive! Value [CT4780] (hw:Live, 0)
<deadweight> SBLive! Value [CT4780] (plughw:Live, 0)
<deadweight> SBLive! Value [CT4780] (hw:Live, 1)
<deadweight> etc
<deadweight> down to 3
<PsynoKhi0> how about switching to (hw:Live, 0)?
<deadweight> I'll try it
<deadweight> seems to have worked, now I feel stupid XD, thanks a bunch dude
<PsynoKhi0> np *hugs google*
<deadweight> lol, well thanks again, peace
<PsynoKhi0> http://forum.skype.com/lofiversion/index.php/t89969.html
<PsynoKhi0> ;)
<bassboi> hey, is there something i can use to watch the transfer rate of data from a usb hdd to my OS hdd?!
<bassboi> like vista, i guess
<bassboi> another thing, i try and boot a xubuntu and ubuntu live CD on another PC, and it gives me a terminal
<bassboi> intermg or something
<PsynoKhi0> is there a way to make gtk themes persistent across WMs/DEs?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: what do you mean by persistent?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: like, I have the Tango icons and the Industrial theme in XFCE, I'd like to have them still even if I log on to iceWM or Enlightenment
<PsynoKhi0> or w/e windows manager I feel like using
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: each desktop environment has its own configuration files
<TheSheep> incompatible with each other
<TheSheep> so you have to set up each one separately
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<PsynoKhi0> oh well
<PsynoKhi0> solved
<PsynoKhi0> more or less
<PsynoKhi0> a file names .gtkrc-2.0 in home folder and tadaa
<PsynoKhi0> named*
<PsynoKhi0> firestarter doesn't seem interested but w/e
<PsynoKhi0> any sound card expert around?
<bassboi> sayy
<bassboi> im trying to ./configure alsa drivers..
<bassboi> C compiler cannot create executables
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AlexCONRAD> should build-essential be part of the minimal ?
<AlexCONRAD> I feel like I'll always need it a time or another
<TheSheep> no, ubuntu normally doesn't come with al the compilation tools
<bassboi> ah ok
<TheSheep> it's not geared for developers
<AlexCONRAD> yeah, I'm comming from fedora, I guess its different
<bassboi> tyvm
<bassboi> that'll save me some frustration in the future too
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: fedora seems to be mostly for admins
<AlexCONRAD> yeah
<AlexCONRAD> that makes ubunty a less skilled community
<AlexCONRAD> but you get more feedback
<AlexCONRAD> which implies that documentation and more ressources are be available out there
<AlexCONRAD> under a firefox download progress window, when I right click and choose "open containing folder", I get "choose launch application" pop-up. What should I choose there ?
<bassboi> thunar in there?
<AlexCONRAD> I get a file system browser
<bassboi> wtf
<bassboi> i get the same thing u get
<AlexCONRAD> ok, as I have a customized xubuntu CD, I wanted to make sure this was "normal"
<bassboi> i wish one of my liveCDs worked
<bassboi> so i could edit my partition table
<bassboi> if i do ./configure, and make, on something i wanna install, but not make install, does it change system settings?
<bassboi> or not unless i do sudo make install
<AlexCONRAD> bassboi: no, it doesn't
<AlexCONRAD> ./configure scans your system and generates a Makefile holding your system's data
<bassboi> ok
<AlexCONRAD> make compiles the source files into binary files
<bassboi> i see
<bassboi> then install just like, injects it into the system?
<AlexCONRAD> "make install" installs (copy) them in your system
<bassboi> oh ok
<bassboi> :)
<bassboi>  tyvm
<bassboi> i was wondering, cuz i can't get synaptic to open
<AlexCONRAD> ./configure will attempt to detect where your system is
<bassboi> unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<bassboi> failed to run as user root
<AlexCONRAD> sudo ?
<AlexCONRAD> sudo [my command]
<AlexCONRAD> makes [my command] run as root
<bassboi> weird
<bassboi> brb
<Kardoso> hi
<Kardoso> hi
<Kardoso> Has Xubuntu any visual effects like as Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> it has shadows and translucent panels/window decorations
<Kardoso> ok, thanks
<TheSheep> you can also install compiz for it to have all the fancy 3d stuff
<Kardoso> ok
<Kardoso> If I install Xubuntu in OEM mode then I have write the name, pass, etc at the first start?
<TheSheep> yes
<Kardoso> Great.
<Kardoso> Is it similiar like that the computer manufacturers using?
<Kardoso> (for OEM notebooks)
<Kardoso> Where is the file manager in Xubuntu? I saw Nautilus in Ubuntu, I like it, but I could not find it in Xubuntu. Please help me
<Kardoso> Has Xubuntu any file managers?
<TheSheep> Thunar
<Kardoso> sorry. I had connection lost
<Kardoso> TheSheep please repeat your last message
<TheSheep> Kardoso: thunar is the default file manager in xubuntu
<Kardoso> Ok, thanks
<bassboi> oh damn. i need to resize partiton but livecd gparted tells me hdd is locked i guess... has keys next to it and automounts the partitions
<TheSheep> bassboi: disable automounting in settings
<bassboi> gparted settins?
<ere4si> 5g for /, 250mb for swap, the rest for /home is what I'd use bassboi
<bassboi> ok
<bassboi> brb
<bassboi> tyvm TheSheep
<bassboi> workin now
<Kardoso> TheSheep: What are is in "Lost+Found" directory? Why are this directory locked?
<TheSheep> Kardoso: all files that somehow become lost (because of filesystem damage) are put in there
<Kardoso> TheSheep: How can I view that directory?
<TheSheep> Kardoso: as root, you can start thunar with 'gksu thunar' for example, but be careful what you do with it, you can damage your system as root
<Kardoso> TheSheep: How? How can I login as root? (sorry, i'm just starter in Linux)
<TheSheep> Kardoso: you can't login as root
<TheSheep> Kardoso: just run thunar as rott with the command I gave you
<Kardoso> So should I type 'gksu thunar' to Terminal?
<TheSheep> yes
<Kardoso> Ok. thanks
<TheSheep> and then it will ask you for your password
<Kardoso> ok
<Kardoso> Im going to try it now. Thank you for the all help. Have a nice day, good bye.
<Kardoso> TheSheep: Hi again, I'm so sorry but I'm forgot the command that you said (i didnt write it to anywhere).
<Kardoso> TheSheep: Please, can you repeat the command?
<bassboi> gksu thunar
<bassboi> ?
<Kardoso> bassboi: thank you very much
<bassboi> no problem
<Kardoso> I write it to a paper immediately
<bassboi> TheSheep is slow sometimes
<bassboi> :-P
<Kardoso> before I forget again :)
<Kardoso> Ok, I wroted it ;)
<bassboi> [06:55:56] [TheSheep]: Kardoso: as root, you can start thunar with 'gksu thunar' for example, but be careful what you do with it, you can damage your system as root
<Kardoso> thanks
<Kardoso> well, then now I go to try it
<Kardoso> (with the paper :) )
<Kardoso> have a nice day, good bye
<bassboi> more coffee
<bassboi> hey whats the most u can stay up on caffiene
<TheSheep> I did 32h of programming once, but no coffee back then
<TheSheep> but that's better for #xubuntu-offtopic
<bassboi> more active discussion there right now?!
<bassboi> man it takes 3 hrs to resize a partition?!
<TheSheep> if it's big and has little free space, then it might
<TheSheep> it has to move data around
<AlexCONRAD> like defrag under Windows
<bassboi> i see i see
<bassboi> i just checked it, it had to like, shrink the filesystem, check it, resize partition, check it, grow filesystem to fill partition, check it, then move data or whatever to the right
<bassboi> sorry for all the questions, but on my other system, ubuntu and xubuntu 8.04 boots the liveCD to the desktop, but there's 2 desktops... one is at the screen resolution, and the other is shifted slightly down, and about 2 inches to the right, and rather transparent so it's hard to make out the text... although, the mythbuntu 7.10 CD I have boots fine to the desktop
<bassboi> the fuck?
<TheSheep> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bassboi> sorry :(
<TheSheep> I had something similar to what you describe when my system thought I have a tv connected
<AlexCONRAD> what's the story about release numbers ? X.04, X.10 ?
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: year and month
<AlexCONRAD> ah
<TheSheep> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: aah, it's here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<bassboi> TheSheep if you don't mind answering, how'd you fix it
<TheSheep> bassboi: I disabled tvout in my xorg.conf
<bassboi> you were using onboard video at the time, correct?
<TheSheep> bassboi: it's a laptop
<bassboi> ahh, i see
<bassboi> because this PC is just a mATX mobo, p4 3.4, 1gb of RAM.. everything onboard
<TheSheep> bassboi: relevant parts of my xorg.conf: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/80042/
<TheSheep> bassboi: you might also try playing with xrand
<bassboi> ok
<eshat> @ALL: Is there a file that logs me out graphically (from gnome or xfce) ?
<cody-somerville> sure
<cody-somerville> xfce4-session-logout I believe
<AlexCONRAD> hey, I'm insterested by the "fglrx-control" package (control panel)
<AlexCONRAD> so I installed it
<AlexCONRAD> but I can't find it under my menu
<AlexCONRAD> where would it be ?
<AlexCONRAD> oh, I was able to open it by typing "amdcccle"
<bassboi> ok a few problems... :|
<bassboi> the tray area on the top panel, is all the way to the left against the applications menu... how i get it back to the right...
<bassboi> and something is up, cuz now it says, "Xfce Menu" instead of Applications... i believe it has something to do with the window manager too... because when I log in, I don't have any titlebars, minimize, maximize, and close buttons on the top of the programs
<bassboi> i have to start compiz fusion to get them
<bassboi> ok i got the tray area to be on the left side
<bassboi> bah
<bassboi> xfce doesn't friggin fully load when i log in
<bassboi> no title/minimize/close bar on top of windows
<taime1> is xfce heavily modified in xubuntu?
<taime1> and does it rely on gnome?
<cody-somerville> taime1, it does not rely on gnome
<cody-somerville> taime1, and it isn't *heavily* modified
<taime1> is totem a gnome media player? or is it independent of gnome? and lastly, (sorry for the questions) did they really remove the right click menu? can we reenable it?
<cody-somerville> Totem is not a gnome media player. It is independent of gnome. and yes you can
<taime1> thank you very much
<taime1> im very interested in xubuntu, i just didnt want to use it if all those gnome libraries were installed.. may as well use ubuntu in that case...
<AlexCONRAD> I installed gnome-screensaver, but I only have a few screensavers listed (like 4 or 5). How do I get the full list ?
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> !xubuntu-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntu-server
<n-iCe> is there a xubuntu server, right?
<AlexCONRAD> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<AlexCONRAD> !screen saver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen saver
<AlexCONRAD> n-iCe: xubuntu runs under xfce
<AlexCONRAD> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<n-iCe> I see
<charlie-tca> n-iCe: There is no specific Xubuntu server edition
<AlexCONRAD> ah, you meant a "server" edition
<AlexCONRAD> sorry
<n-iCe> yeah
<charlie-tca> Servers are normally run without a desktop
<n-iCe> all the xubuntus have desktop interface?
<AlexCONRAD> n-iCe: yes, AFAIK
<n-iCe> I see
<charlie-tca> yes, Xubuntu is ubuntu with the Xfce desktop and other changes
<AlexCONRAD> Kubuntu is with KDE desktop
<n-iCe> I see
<AlexCONRAD> !gnome-screensaver
<ubottu> AlexCONRAD: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n-iCe> I am installing it, xubuntu alternate
<n-iCe> or something like that, what can you tell me about it?
<AlexCONRAD> alternate is the non-live edition
<AlexCONRAD> means it will be installed on your disk
<n-iCe> awesome
<n-iCe> I am installing it
<n-iCe> I want to set up a server, is xubuntu stable?
<AlexCONRAD> the "live cd" version can boot from CD directly (all changes are non-persistant and are lost after reboot)
<n-iCe> yeah, we don't want that
<AlexCONRAD> n-iCe: it is
<AlexCONRAD> I don't wanna troll or anything, but Fedora is more for admins
<n-iCe> ok, now how can I configure the server, I mean how can I add users,logins, etc, and don't give them access to the pc, just for somethings
<AlexCONRAD> if you want to go the .deb way, you might think about debian
<n-iCe> I use debian, never used ubuntu though
<AlexCONRAD> n-iCe: why would you want to run xubuntu for a server ?
<AlexCONRAD> the desktop takes up memory
<n-iCe> i don't want a desktop
<AlexCONRAD> then *ubuntu won't fit for you
<bassboi> how do i enable the swap file on xubuntu
<AlexCONRAD> then *buntu won't fit for you
<charlie-tca> n-iCe: you may want to check Ubuntu Server Edition, then.
<AlexCONRAD> bassboi: you should have swap already set
<AlexCONRAD> fill up your memory, you'll be swapping :)
<n-iCe> ok
<bassboi> well ya see
<bassboi> i screwed with the partitions
<AlexCONRAD> heh
<charlie-tca> check out this link: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<bassboi> and now in my system monitor... the swap file usage is 0%
<AlexCONRAD> bassboi: well, that's what I'd want
<bassboi> me too, but damn shit is slow as fuck
<AlexCONRAD> swap comes in to play when your memory is kinda overloaded
<bassboi> errr
<AlexCONRAD> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bassboi> damn crap is slow as hell*********8
<charlie-tca> !ohmy
<AlexCONRAD> bassboi: are you swaping ?
<AlexCONRAD> bassboi: like, much disk access ?
<bassboi> way too much
<bassboi> i try and load firefox
<bassboi> the hdd thrashes non stop for like, 10 minutes
<AlexCONRAD> well, yeah, something's broken
<n-iCe> thanks
<AlexCONRAD> i'm used to check "mount" and see if I have a swaping partition
<AlexCONRAD> but here on my xubuntu, I doesn't seem to show any swap
<cody-somerville> whats the output of "free"?
<AlexCONRAD> hey, cody-somerville: I installed gnome-screensaver, but I only have a few screensavers listed (like 3 or so). How do I get the full list ?
<TheSheep> screensaver-data
<AlexCONRAD> thanks TheSheep
<AlexCONRAD> found it
<AlexCONRAD> i was looking for xscreensaver-gl + extra
<bassboi> cody-somerville, swap has no 0% used 100% free, and physical mem sits at like 50%
<bassboi> i still can't figure out how to enable swap
<cody-somerville> swapon
<cottima> cody-somerville, sorry, I have not responded.  I have grub issues; could be my lvm or raid 1.
<bassboi_> http://pastebin.com/m100dbee6
<bassboi_> anyone see anything wrong with that
<Myrtti> why is your / commented out
<Myrtti> and swap
<Myrtti> and /storage
<bassboi_> i dunno?
<bassboi_> not supposed to be, right?
<Myrtti> right
<bassboi_> ok
<bassboi_> uncommented, saved, and sudo mount -a
<bassboi_> still no swap :(
<bassboi_> ah nvm
<bassboi_> gots it
<bassboi_> well alrighty then
<bassboi_> ty Myrtti
<bassboi_> got it all sorted out
<bassboi_> back to runnin' smooth
<bassboi_> fixed the WM too
<zombiebox> hi
<zombiebox> I have a problem with the md5 checksum file on the cd....  it isn't correct :-(
<charlie-tca> zombiebox: what isn't correct, the sum you get when checking the cd?
<zombiebox> there is a file /install/netboot/pxelinux.0 that gere wrong CRC when I check it with total commander....
<zombiebox> the file on cd is 0 byte long
<zombiebox> the file /install/netboot/pxelinux.cfg/default is allso missing
<zombiebox> and if I understand right, 6 filenames on the cd are cut off for beeing too long? (or if windows can't handle that long filenames?)
<zombiebox> these are the files that totalcommander MD5-checker complains about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29384/
<zombiebox> for the xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<zombiebox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29387/ is how the files on my cd is... :-(
<n-iCe> hello
<zombiebox> or could it be Nero that is doing wrong when I burn the cd?
<torro> can anyone help me?
<torro> i got errors trying to do apt-get update
<zombiebox> the filenames length is cut to 64 chars.... is that a limitation of the cd file format?
<charlie-tca> zombiebox: pxelinux.0 and pxelinux.cfg are links to the files/directories. It may be windows not
<charlie-tca> reading them correctly as such. They are 0 bytes.
<torro> please? i think the mexican repositories aren't working anymore
<torro> can anyone help me to fix it?
<charlie-tca> torro: You may just need to wait a little while and try again.
<charlie-tca> this happens often
<zombiebox> aha
<torro>  fetch http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<torro> here is an example
<charlie-tca> zombiebox: I show the md5 sum correct, though
<zombiebox> ok
<torro> charlie-tca: can you tell me your sources.list
<torro> please
<charlie-tca> torro: It won't help. I just looked at the archives, and edgy-backports
<torro> and?
<charlie-tca> doesn't exist there. Perhaps because it is EOL
<torro> so, what should I do?
<charlie-tca> Upgrade to the later version of Xubuntu
<bassboi_> crap
<bassboi_> coffee is nuts
<charlie-tca> torro: Edgy version 6.10 went end of support April 2009
<charlie-tca> sorry, 2008
<torro> i cant update
<torro> upgrade
<torro> charlie-tca:
<torro> Authentication failed
<torro> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<torro> nobody?
<Myrtti> the error message is quite explanatory
<jimmy_the_saint> does anybody else have a seagate freeagent external HD
<ClawEEE> what musik player should i use for xfce ?
<Odd-rationale> choose!
<Odd-rationale> anything from amarok to moc
<ClawEEE> amarok kde isnt it ?
<Odd-rationale> yeah. but you still use it on xfce if you *wanted* to...
<AlexJP> anyone know how i   can be anonymous on xchat?
<Myrtti> say, what?
<AlexJP> can anyone help me with setting up a VPN
<cody-somerville> AlexJP, an entire VPN or just your computer to connect to a VPN?
<AlexJP> i would like to connect to a VPN
<AlexJP> sorry didnt think to state that  :P
<AlexJP> could you help with this mate?
<Don64> on the title bar what does the stick button in the upper right do?
#xubuntu 2008-07-23
<cody-somerville> Don64, makes it stick on all the workplaces.
<Don64> i don't completly follow
<cody-somerville> AlexJP, Is it hardware or software based?
<cody-somerville> Don64, see bottom right. See that thing next to the garbage? Gray boxes? Click on them.
<Don64> Ok i see.  thanks
<cody-somerville> AlexJP, you can get the cisco vpn client docs here: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/security/vpn_client/cisco_vpn_client/vpn_client46/linux_solaris/uglinsol.html
<bassboi_> whoa
<bassboi_> both threads are actually working on this p4D ?!
<bassboi_> i've only noticed 1 thread on XP most of the time
<Haikaido> Any one here have time to help me with some installing wireless card drivers?
<cody-somerville> Haikaido, probably best just to ask your actual question/describe your problem
<cody-somerville> If someone does, they'll respond
<Haikaido> k
<Haikaido> got these drivers
<Haikaido> for a Dlink DWL-650+ laptop wireless card
<Haikaido> NO idea how to install them
<Haikaido> another bit of information on a side note
<Haikaido> i plug the card in
<Haikaido> and i can see wireless networkd
<Haikaido> *networks
<Haikaido> but it never connects
<Haikaido> (this is without installing these drivers i found of course)
<Haikaido> yeah so...thats where im at now...anyone out there able (or willing rather) to help?
<cody-somerville> hmm
<Haikaido> yeah its wierd..the fact that it sees them..but refuses to connect
<cody-somerville> Quick google search turned this up: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-48146.html
<Haikaido> im rather confused as to where the solution in that post is
<Haikaido> ive run across that before
<Haikaido> but didnt think they fixed anything
<Haikaido> so i continued on
<eca> noob question- when pasting to open office word from a pdf, i have to delete the end of every line to get the text to go to the end of the margin, - im trying to print a pdf and conserve paper, but deleting the spaces at the end of the line is tedious. Paste Special gives only 1 option. 54 pages of deleting spaces makes me pertrubed, plz help
<bassboi_> dig around :-P
<eca> sweet i got it- paste special then autoformat
<bassboi_> can i put a data-speed plugin in my WM so I can see how fast i'm transferring, lets say, from usb-hdd to ide-hdd, usb-hdd to sata-hdd, sata/ide-hdd to network drive, etc..?
<bassboi_> or something to tha teffect
<toulouse> hi guys, i am looking to use the 'write' command over a network, does anyone know how?
<l815> how do you install icon sets ?
<j1mc> l815: extract the icon folder into a ".icons" folder in your home directory.
<j1mc> (note the period in front of "icons")  >  .icons  :)
<l815> jlmc, thanks
<j1mc> yw.  you can do the same for themes.  just create a .themes folder in your home directory.  (i.e.  /home/l815/.themes)
<l815> oh i just put themes in the /usr/share/themes folder
<j1mc> that works, too.
<j1mc> /usr/share/themes will make them available to all users.
<j1mc> ~/.themes will make them only available to you as a user.
<l815> ah i see
<j1mc> /usr/share/icons would make the icons available to all users, too.
<l815> that works!
<j1mc> :)
<l815> oh i'm having an issue with firefox not remembering default applications
<j1mc> me, too.
<j1mc> haven't tried to fix that yet, really.
<l815> okay at least i know it's not just me :D
<j1mc> yeah, sorry.  :/
<l815> no problem, i can deal with it
<Raz0R> hey
<Raz0R> if i delete stuff as root, is it pujt in the trash or is it actually deleted?
<ablomen> Raz0R, in the terminal or in thunar?
<Raz0R> thunar
<ablomen> then it will be send to /root/.Trash but ehm.. never run thunar as root
<ablomen> if you want to remove something, use rm, if your not 100% sure you can/want to remove it, mv it to filename.old or something like that
<Raz0R> oh
<Raz0R> its just i had to delete a load of old mpg files
<Raz0R> and it wouldnt let me do it in thunar?
<Raz0R> so i though i had to be root
<ablomen> that _certainly_ doesnt need root
<Raz0R> so why wouldnt it let me delete them?
<ablomen> might have mounted the media its on wrong, or did something with the permisions
<Raz0R> yeah
<Raz0R> i looked at the permissions it said read and write for root, all else read only
<Raz0R> so i thought that meant only root could delete them?
<ablomen> yeah thats right
<Raz0R> oh
<Raz0R> but i shouldnt do it with thunar?
<ablomen> but if you need to remove it with root, use a terminal
<ablomen> exactly
<Raz0R> is there any particular reason for this?
<Raz0R> not meaning to sound rude! just wondering why? :)
<ablomen> more then one, you make mistakes easyer with something like thunar (you dont remember your root and do something, you drag something to somewhere where its not supposed to be, etc) then with the terminal, and every application you run as root deminishes the security of your system
<Raz0R> ok
<ablomen> if you run thunar as root and there's a security hole in it, somebody that exploits that hole can have access to everything on your pc, not just your personal files
<Raz0R> thanks for the tip :)
<ablomen> np :)
 * Raz0R starts up a terminal to rm /root/.Trash
<ablomen> Raz0R, watch everything your gonna do twice/three times though
<Raz0R> ok
<Raz0R> but as long as it's trash its ok yes?
<Raz0R> its just that the trash folder is taking up about 40 gb of space !!
<ablomen> yeah, but i'd first cd to the trash folder, ls to see if you are in the right folder and there is no stuff you want to keep, and then remove
<Raz0R> yeah cool
<ablomen> and best is, if its all mpg's you want to remove, to type rm *.mpg, just to be shure :)
<Raz0R> cool :)
<Raz0R> hey man, im in the root folder but when i do dir or ls nothing happens
<Raz0R> do i need to do sudo?
<ablomen> ls  -a :)
<Raz0R> thanks
<Raz0R> :) im a n00b lol
<Raz0R> there is no trash folder though?
<ablomen> hmm, no .Trash?
<Raz0R> nope
<Raz0R> shall i pastebin?
<ablomen> oh whait, .Trash is gnome, its in .local/share/Trash/files
<ablomen> and .local/share/Trash/info
<Raz0R> thanks mate
<ablomen> :)
<Raz0R> lol sorry ive got another problem
<Raz0R> alex@desktop:/root/.local$ cd share
<Raz0R> bash: cd: share: Permission denied
<Raz0R> any ideas why that would be?
<ablomen> yeah you have to be root first
<ablomen> sudo su and then cd to the right folders :)
<Myrtti> WHAT?
<Myrtti> sudo su?
<Myrtti> WHY?
<Myrtti> sudo -i works fine
<Myrtti> don't use sudo su
<ablomen> or that :)
<ablomen> sorry, old habbit of mine
<Raz0R> whats sudo su do?
<ablomen> Raz0R, it makes you log in as root, but sudo -i is better, should use that
<Raz0R> i used -i
<Raz0R> all done now
<Raz0R> back to 60 gb free instead of 20 gb free :)
<Tailsfan> Hi There, What is the minimum RAM Needed for Xubuntu?
<microwaver> anyone experience installing openoffice.org on xubuntu?
<vidd> is there a setting in synaptic to make it auto-update on launch?
<th0r> microwaver, just install openoffice.org via synaptic...it will install all the pieces
<microwaver> Hello
<microwaver> is there a xubuntu variant voor the desklet in gnome?
<ablomen> microwaver, if you mean gdesklets, you might wanna give conky a try, might be what you are looking for
<microwaver> ablomen, conky looks a lot like qps
<microwaver> What i meant is, in gnome you have something called deskbar or something
<microwaver> in which you put a piece of the name of the app and it searches for thinges called like that
<ablomen> ah the deskbar applet, you can use that on xfce too, install >> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin - Gnome applets plugin for Xfce panel
<ablomen> then add that applet to your panel, when you added that, you can use that applet to add deskbar
<ablomen> (and other gnome applets if you want to)
<jan___> hi all. May I ask a question related to mutt?
<vidd> jan___, you can ask....if anyone knows the answer, they will tell you =]
<jan___> cheers vidd
<vidd> so what is your question
<jan___> I access my ISPs IMAP mailbox. Everything works fine, except for switching to different folder with 'c'
<jan___> I can see the actual folders in my mailbox, but if I select one, there is no content
<jan___> I guess I miss a configuration option in my .muttrc
<vidd> and you verified there are actual files in the folder?
<jan___> yup. When I access my mailbox with thunderbird. all is fine
<jan___> I change for example into the folder info
<jan___> -- Mutt: Directory [=Info/], File mask: !^\.[^.]
<jan___> this is what I see on the bottom
<jan___> but I don't see the actual content of the folder info
<vidd> is the folder "info" a seperate folder from "Inbox" or a sub-folder of "Inbox"?
<jan___> info is a seperate one
<microwaver> ablomen, haha :) problem is, I want a similar for my xcfe applets (since I don't even have the gnome one installed anymore
<ablomen> well you have verve commandline applet, but it has a lot less features... (as in only one... you type the command you want and press enter and it runs it)
<vidd> ok...im looking
<jan___> thanks a lot vidd. highly appreciated
<microwaver> ablomen, something alike, well, i'll just click in the menus's and terminal then
<wols> is xubuntu just as logalized to german as ubuntu is?
<wols> ie a non english speaking user can use it?
<jan___> wols it is, at least partly
<TheSheep> it uses the same translations
<wols> that partly I don't like :P
<TheSheep> wols: you can always help transalting at http;//translations.launchpad.net
<jan___> e.g. it's Applications > Büro
<TheSheep> http;
<wols> the user in question has a K7 900 with 256MB so I thought xubuntu is a better fit. comes from windows and not really a clue about linux or computers in general but the constant spyware cleaning and fixing has to go
<jan___> or Places > Papierkorb
<wols> better fit than ubuntu that is
<jan___> nahh performance wise use xubuntu
<wols> TheSheep: my personal love is debian and debian only :)
<jan___> or recommend gOS
<wols> yes I thought so. with his ram xubuntu is a better fit than ubuntu
<jan___> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOS_(Betriebssystem)
<TheSheep> wols: I think these translations go upstream so you'd also help debian
<jan___> That's a nice one for a complete newbie to linux
<jan___> as I'm on holiday right now I guess I can help to translate TheSheep
<wols> installing on a C2D but latter putting the hdd into a k7 should pose no problems right?
<jan___> That should be fine wols
<wols> thank you
<jan___> you're welcome
<jan___> @TheSheep: Should I search for xfce on the translations page?
<TheSheep> jan___: I suppose you should just search for the apps that are missing translations on your system
<vidd> jan___, im getting flooded with calls today....
<vidd> perhaps someone else can help you =\
 * vidd is @ work
<jan___> don't worry vidd. Thanks a lot anyway
<jan___> now the TheSheep got me interested into giving something back to the community anyways :P
<vidd> jan___, check out http://wiki.mutt.org ... it might help you
<Raz0R> is it possible to see the chipset of my wifi card using some command?
<jan___> cheers vidd
<jan___> Raz0R: check out http://linux-wless.passys.nl/index.php
<Raz0R> jan___ thanks mate
<jan___> you're welcome
<th0r> Raz0R, lspci -v | less
<jan___> Raz0R: what kind of wifi card is it?
<jan___> express, usb?
<Raz0R> pci
<jan___> does lspci give you any information?
<Raz0R> not on chipset
<Raz0R> i just get this: http://pastebin.com/m6e9e4a89
<wols> Raz0R: if you have network access, sudo update-pciids
<Raz0R> ok thx
<wols> then the unknown device should go away. I presume you have ausb WLAN adapter?
<Raz0R> no its pci
<Raz0R> the unknown device is my wifi adapter
<wols> that's odd
<Raz0R> yes, esp. as im connected throught it now
<wols> Raz0R: lspci -nn
<wols> there are numbers in brackets at the end then. tel us those numbers
<Raz0R> ok
<Raz0R> 00:09.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Belkin Unknown device [1799:700f] (rev 20)
<wols> realktek 8185. ugly
<wols> *realtek
<wols> rtl8185 driver if you are lucky or ndiswrapper othrewise
<Raz0R> ok
<Raz0R> im using ndiswrapper at the moment, didnt realise i could get the proper driver
<Raz0R> wols how did you find that out?
<wols> googling 1799:700f
<Raz0R> i see, and that is only relating to this card yes?
<wols> yes. PCI IDs are unique
<Raz0R> its a realtek 8185L :)
<Raz0R> thanks!
<Raz0R> i took the card out to check
<Raz0R> to change the driver from the ndiswrapper one what do i have to do remove all the old stuff?
<Raz0R> do i need to remove ndiswrapper, etc?
<vidd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> Raz0R, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29624/
<vidd> hello cody-somerville
<Raz0R> vidd thanks ill try that
<cody-somerville> Hello! :)
<Raz0R> hi can anyone help me installing driver for my wireless interface card
<Raz0R> anyone...?
<zizou03> Hello!
<zizou03> I'm kind of in need of some help (somewhat new with linux)
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, whats your problem?
<zizou03> I installed Xubuntu on my old pc (p3, 256mb ram) and figured I'd use it as small home server.. I installed xubuntu and now would like make it possible to access it with both the Macs and PCs in the house... I installed Samba (at least, I think I did) and well, when I connect to the xunbuntu box I can connect with my username & password which I made but it just shows an empty directory..
<zizou03> I've changed the home directory of the specific account to root just to see if it would show something yet nothing appears..
<cody-somerville> zizou03, can you pastebin /etc/samba/smb.cnf ?
<zizou03> Sure, give me a sec
<Raz0R> cody-somerville my wireless card has no drivers installed
<Raz0R> cody-somerville when i do lshw -C network it lists my device, but there is no driver, i have the native linux driver buti dont know how i set it up
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, what is your device?
<Raz0R> cody-somerville its a wireless adapter (belkin f5d7000) using chipset rtl 8185L
<Raz0R> cody-somerville i downloaded the linux driver for this chipset from the realtek site, i just dont know how to install it, etc
<Raz0R> cody-somerville its just sitting on my desktop
<zizou03> Cody-somerville, do you mean smb.cnf or smb.conf?
<zizou03> (the latter I assume?)
<cody-somerville> zizou03, which ever one exists :)
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, No documentation on their website? :(
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, link to where you got it?
<zizou03> conf ;) For a second I got confused and though I didn't install it properly, that's why I asked.
<Raz0R> cody-somerville http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
<zizou03> http://pastebin.com/m4ccdaaed
<zizou03> should be ik
<zizou03> it
<tech404> I have a file .suspended in my root.... i'm guessing its from a failed attempt to suspend my computer. Is that correct? Can I delete it? I don't need the computer to suspend but I am curious about the file.
<cody-somerville> tech404, I wouldn't touch it if I were you.
<cody-somerville> tech404, playing around like that is what messes up people's computers :)
<zizou03> Cody-somerville, cheers for the help you're giving =-)
<tech404> yeah.... it belongs to root and is in my root file so I am very hesitate to do anything to it but for the same reasons I want to know what it is and why it is there
<tech404> root directory that is
<zizou03> Ok
<zizou03> Cody-somerville, nevermind
<zizou03> I forgot to remove a whole lot of comment signs in the conf file
<cody-somerville> zizou03, hehe
<zizou03> that's probably why it's not really working :)
 * cody-somerville has to get back to work.
<zizou03> I'll uncomment them and let oyu know :)
<zizou03> ok, have fun! :p
<Raz0R> cody-somerville did you have any ideas?
<Raz0R> can anyone please help me
<Raz0R> i need to specify a driver for my wireless adapter
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, calm down : ) no need to panic
<cody-somerville> Click Applications > System > Hardware Drivers
<cody-somerville> That should take care of it, I believe
<Raz0R> cody-somerville thankyou, and sorry :)
<Raz0R> cody-somerville all thats listed there is nvidia graphics driver?
<cody-somerville> hmm... Okay.
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, I have to get back to work. I'll see about assisting you further later.
<cody-somerville> #ubuntu might also be a place to get help
<Raz0R> cody ok thanks, im already there :)
<slow-motion> hi
<jan___> I've mounted a vfat formated external drive
<jan___> /dev/sda1 /media/STUFF vfat rw,user,auto,umask=000 0 0
<jan___> whenever i mv or cp something on it
<jan___> I receive a cannot preserve userrights error
<Myrtti> yes?
<jan___> can I turn this off somehow?
<jan___> preserving times for > Operation nor permitted
<jan___> any idea?
<thinkmassive> jan___, is it formatted as ntfs or fat?
<thinkmassive> that would probably prevent you from preserving permissions, since they don't store unix permissions
<thinkmassive> oops, I mised the vfat part, but yeah that's probably why
<jan___> thanks thinkmassive
<jan___> so there's nothing I can do about this perserving permissions thing
<jan___> unless I format the device to ext3, which I can't :P
<thinkmassive> jan___, you could make a tar file and store that on the vfat filesystem
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: fat can only store files up to 4GB
<thinkmassive> compression might save a good amount of space
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: tar doesn't compress by itself
<Raz0R> how do i tell xubuntu what driver to use for a piece of hardware?
<TheSheep> Raz0R: it oautodetects, for the ones where there is choice, go to system->hardware
<thinkmassive> TheSheep, right, but using a z or j flag does
<vidd> is there a way to force synaptic to reload (like apt-get update) on launch?
<Raz0R> TheSheep but it doesnt have the driver for this hardware
<vidd> Raz0R, what hardware?
<Raz0R> belkin f5d7000 wireless network card
<Raz0R> using rtl8185L chipset
<Raz0R> i have the linux driver for it
<Raz0R> but when i try and run the ./wlan0up part of the driver installation i get this
<Raz0R> http://pastebin.com/m35fbbaa3
<vidd> did you verify that the driver is not blacklisted on your system?
<Raz0R> vidd that device has no blacklisted drivers as far as i can tell
<vidd> eeepc?
<Raz0R> sorry i dont understand?
<vidd> what device?
<Raz0R> the interface card
<vidd> the computer
<Raz0R> its a desktop pc
<vidd> nvmd
<evilbug> how can i access the gnome audio preferences panel? (something like gnome-power-preferences but for sound?)
<vidd> ok....the issue is that the intalation program you are running is looking for files that are either not on your machine, or are not in the folder the app is looking at
<vidd> how did you get this driver?
<TheSheep> evilbug: click on the whistle icon on your panel
<TheSheep> evilbug: or in the settings manager
<Raz0R> vidd its from here: http://willdaniels.co.uk/articles/howto-guides/10-howto/12-r8180-hardy
<vidd> TheSheep, is the volume applet active by default now?
<evilbug> TheSheep- there is no way to access the exact gnome pref panel for that?
<TheSheep> evilbug: sure, you can install gnome and then you can access the gnome panel
<vidd> haha
<evilbug> TheSheep- right.
<vidd> Raz0R, where did you unzip the folder to?
<Raz0R> vidd desktop
<vidd> and did you "cd Desktop/[name of folder] before step 4?
<Raz0R> yes
<Raz0R> im in the right place :)
<vidd> if you browse that folder, do you see the files listed?
<vidd> .... are you working as root?
<vidd> or are you using sudo?
<Raz0R> sudo
<Raz0R> and i dont see the files
<Raz0R> i see some, but not those
<vidd> run the ./makedrv again....pastebin the output for me
<vidd> Raz0R, ill be back in a little bit
<Raz0R> ok ill pastebin it:
<Raz0R> http://pastebin.com/m5c3094fe
 * vidd is back
<vidd> ok.... Raz0R ...
<vidd> cd to /home/alex/Desktop/rtl8185/rtl8185
<Raz0R> vidd yes
<vidd> then run sudo ./wlan0up
<vidd> any luck now?
<Raz0R> just a se
<Raz0R> ssec*
<vidd> =]
<Raz0R> http://pastebin.com/m6b54520
<vidd> whoops....drop the last directory
<vidd> cd to /home/alex/Desktop/rtl8185/
<Raz0R> ok...
<Raz0R> same thing as before
<vidd> pastebin the wlan0up file for me?
<Raz0R> http://pastebin.com/m7eb0d725
<Raz0R> is it because the device is in use???? i also see that thjere are errors from the makedrv part
<vidd> the device is in use?
<Raz0R> yeah im using a ndiswrapper driver on it
<Raz0R> otherwise no internet connection
<vidd> yeah....that would mess it up
<Raz0R> oh
<Raz0R> even though the makedrv isnt installing the ko files?
<vidd> but it IS making the files
<Raz0R> you sure?
<vidd> at least....its supposed to be
<Raz0R> i did locate r8180.ko and it found nothing
<Raz0R> ??
<Raz0R> man this is confusing :)
<vidd> i would disable the ndiswrapper and retry
<vidd> the worst thing to happen is nothing =]
<Raz0R> is there a way to diable ndiswrapper without deleting it all, because otherwise i have to re set up ndiswrapper
<vidd> TheSheep, does modprobe -r ndiswrapper turn off ndiswrapper or unintall it?
<TheSheep> unloads it from teh kernel
<th0r> TheSheep, it removes it
<vidd> so modprobe -a ndiswrapper would reload and he would not have to restart from scratch?
<vidd> Raz0R, if you "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper" it will take ndiswrapper "offline" and you can bring it back with "sudo modprobe -a ndiswrapper"
<Raz0R> ok thanks ill try that in 5 minutes
<Raz0R> im talking to someone else who says they know what the problem is
<vidd> ah...if they get it to work....give me a heads-up =]
<Raz0R> ok :)
<Raz0R> vidd it seems i didnt install build essential
<vidd> D'OH!!!!
<Raz0R> lol i know what a n00b!!!
<vidd> it was step 1
<vidd> =]
<Raz0R> yeah i assumed i had it :)
<vidd> a good rule of thumb....
<Raz0R> brb just disabling ndiswrapper
<jan___> vidd: regarding my mutt question earlier on.
<jan___> it was a pebtac
<jan___> I selected the Imap folder with 'enter' instead of 'space'
<jan___> 'space' shows the content of the selected folders
<vidd> hah
<jan___> ^^
<whileimhere> Hey folks I was wondering is there a way to open up the volume dialog without placing it into your panel?
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: well, in terminal do "alsamixer"
<whileimhere> I was hoping that I could find it under the appliications buttone
<th0r> whileimhere, install the alsamixergui and it will appear in Multimedia
<whileimhere> got disconnected there
<whileimhere> Will gnome icons work with XFCE?
<th0r> whileimhere, install the alsamixergui and it will appear in Multimedia
<whileimhere> okay cool on that.
<th0r> whileimhere, you will have to install a lot of gnome support libs
<whileimhere> really?
<whileimhere>  Darn.
<whileimhere> Not worth it then
<whileimhere> I am just working on making it look good and xfce-look has very little to go on.
<whileimhere> Why is it that my Trash icon and the home icon on the desktop cannot be positioned to close to the screen border or the panel?
<vidd> If i understand your question correctly.....
<vidd> the desktop icons are posistioned into a grid and each grid-square is larger then the icons
<whileimhere> yeah that sounds right
<vidd> im sure there is a method to "trim" the padding around your icons
<whileimhere> Probably a real pain to do
<vidd> but i never cared enough to fool around with it =]
<Raz0R> how do i prevent ndiswrapper from running at bootime?
<whileimhere> I would like to run AWM but it goes slow on my machine.
<TheSheep> whileimhere: xfce4-mixer
<vidd> I only found this out when i had too many desktop icons, and when i removed items, it didnt auto-arange
<TheSheep> whileimhere: you can make a launcher for it
<Raz0R> i want to see if i can load alt driver but dont want conflict
<TheSheep> Raz0R: add it to the balcklist
<TheSheep> Raz0R: in /etc/modprobe somewhere
<vidd> TheSheep, ya beat me to it again
<whileimhere> TheSheep thanks I will check on it.
<TheSheep> Raz0R: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Raz0R> thesheep just type ndiswrapper?
<Raz0R> (in that file()
<TheSheep> I guess so
<whileimhere> Okay here is a tough one. Is there a way to get rid of the trash and home icon on the desktop?
<TheSheep> whileimhere: yes, you should have checkboxes in teh desktop settings
<whileimhere> In the behaviors tab of the Desktop Settings I see that my SHOW ICONS FOR: boxes are all unchecked.
<whileimhere> yet I still have them on the desktop
<TheSheep> whileimhere:type 'xfdesktop --reload' in terminal
<whileimhere> will that close whatever I am downloading?
<TheSheep> no, it will just reload your background
<whileimhere> Okay they are still there.
<TheSheep> ok, then try killing it and starting again: killall xfdesktop
<TheSheep> then alt+f2 and type xfdesktop
<whileimhere> okay once more does this stop my downloads?
<TheSheep> no :)
<whileimhere> okay
<whileimhere> no change
<whileimhere> oh hold it
<whileimhere> they just all went away
<whileimhere> of course I cannot do anything on the desktop
<whileimhere> I cannot right click for a menu or anything
<TheSheep> press alt+f2 and type xfdesktop
<whileimhere> okay desktop back but so are the home adn trash icons
<TheSheep> hrm :/
<TheSheep> weird, maybe it's taking them from defaults
<whileimhere> oh never mind its not a big deal really.
<whileimhere> I just turn all icons off
<TheSheep> defaults are define in /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop
<TheSheep> yeah, that's a good idea, icons on dekstop are only distracting
<whileimhere> LOL yes
<whileimhere> how can I tell what the name of my wireless device is?
<TheSheep> try lshw
<whileimhere> That tells me alot but not what the name of the device is.
<evilbug> how can i see and connect to other computers in my network?
<whileimhere> like etho1 and such
<TheSheep> ah, then try ifconfig
<th0r> whileimhere, also try lspci
<whileimhere> that was it
<whileimhere> ifconfig
<ewomer> my sister did an update and now her wireless wont connect
<whileimhere> Where are icons stored that are not user installed?
<ere4si> whileimhere:  /usr/share/icons
<whileimhere> thanks
<whileimhere> i see that the compositor doesnt differentiate icons on the panel from the panel itself so making the panel transparent takes the icons with it.
<TheSheep> whileimhere: yeah, it sucks
<Raz0R> hello, ive just updated to the 2.6.24-21 kernel and i can only have my resolution as 640x480
<Raz0R> can anyone help
<Raz0R> anyone?
<vidd> Raz0R, you must have the wrong display adaptor selected
<Raz0R> vidd a message came up at boot saying running in low graphics mode or something?
<vidd> yes....
<Raz0R> please type in caps as it is very hard for me to see anything
<vidd> then pm me
<ewomer> Raz0R, you need to re enable the restricted drivers
<Raz0R> no i checked that already :P
<ewomer> ATI OR NVIDIA
<Raz0R> nvidia
<Raz0R> geforce 4 ti 4200
<ewomer> TRY REINSTALLING THE DRIVERS
<ewomer> OUCH YOU ON A LAPTOP
<Raz0R> no im on pc
<ewomer> after updateing the kernel will my sister need to reinstall ndiswrapper and or the atheros drivers
<ewomer> what is the dpkg reconfigure command is it dpkg-reconfigure or dpkg-configure -?
<ewomer> is ndiswrapper and the windows atheros drivers still needed for the wireless atheros cards
<RandyboY> Can i/how can i open a .uif image? (Not by burning on cd)
<th0r> RandyboY, you might try fuseiso, but I don't know if it will do a uif or not
<th0r> RandyboY, I know it handles iso files just fine
<RandyboY> mh, ok, could try that
<th0r> RandyboY, you might also want to follow up on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689285
<DARKUS> hi!
<DARKUS> i installed xubuntu on my p3 256m ram
<DARKUS> and i don't have sound
<DARKUS> can somone help me?
<DARKUS> i have another problem
<vidd> DARKUS, laptop or desktop?
<DARKUS> desktop
<vidd> have you verified the speakers are on/plugged in/volume up?
<DARKUS> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 05)
<DARKUS> i really don't have the icon of the sound
<DARKUS> near the time...
<DARKUS> it's ubnormal
<DARKUS> abnormal*
<vidd> you can add the icon for the volume control by right-clicking on the panel, add, volume manager
<vidd> so you have sound....just not the icon?
<Raz0R> fixed it but i can now only get in to xubuntu using the recovery mode for that  kerenel
<vidd> Raz0R, im out of ideas then
<DARKUS> no
<DARKUS> i don't have sound at all
<Raz0R> seems to be working
<vidd> DARKUS, did you add the volume control icon?
<Tailsfan> Hi There, Can Xubuntu can installed on a 64 MB RAM System?
<DARKUS> yes
<vidd> DARKUS, right-click and choose "properties"
<DARKUS> yes
<Genelyk> not , very low ram
<vidd> hit the drop-down for "Device"
<Tailsfan> So I can't run it
<vidd> what choices do you have?
<DARKUS> intel
<vidd> Tailsfan, 64mb would be better served on something like Damn Small Linux
<Tailsfan> :(
<Tailsfan> OK
<vidd> DARKUS, intel and default?
<DARKUS> #0: Intel 82801BA-ICH2, default, #1: MPU-401 UART
<vidd> select #0
<DARKUS> done
<vidd> set the slider to maximum, and set the speaker volume (if you can contol it) to about halk
<vidd> *half
<vidd> then play a sound
<vidd> anything?
<DARKUS> i have an icon near the time
<vidd> right
<DARKUS> it says unable to get data
<vidd> ....
<vidd> what app are you using to play a sound?
<DARKUS> totem
<vidd> is totem's volume turned up?
<DARKUS> yes
<vidd> double-click your volume control icon
<DARKUS> it's in max
<vidd> are you playing a cd?
<DARKUS> no
<DARKUS> mp3
<vidd> set pcm to max
<DARKUS> pcm?
<vidd> when you open the volume control applet,
<DARKUS> yes
<DARKUS> i have turned all in max
<vidd> you have a slider for Master, Master Mono, 3D Control Sigmatel-Depth, .....
<DARKUS> yes
<vidd> do you have a cd you can play a real song from?
<vidd> one that you dont need a codec installed to listen to?
<vidd> (i.e. not an MP3)
 * vidd does not know if MP3 playback is auto-enabled by default
<DARKUS> wait
<DARKUS> i rebboot
<jan___> vidd: might this help DARKUS? > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jan___> I guess mp3 is also a restricted format
<vidd> welll....it depends....
<jan___> he should do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vidd> i dont know if it is or is not
<vidd> i just want to see if it's his card or the file
<jan___> I see
<jan___> could also be a DRM issue
<jan___> so a good point to let him test
 * vidd does tech suport for an ISP....
<vidd> troubleshooting from the ground up is always the path of least resistance.....if the client co-operates!
<jan___> that's true
<jan___> I do the same for an insurance company
<jan___> sometimes it's a pretty hard job
<jan___> it's a great thing that you help other people here
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<jan___> hi Dark_Shadow
<Dark_Shadow> that's me DARKUS
<vidd> ok....you get a music cd?
<Dark_Shadow> after installing the new packets
<Dark_Shadow> my pc don't boot
<Dark_Shadow> it says starting...
<vidd> what new packets?
<Dark_Shadow> and stop there
<Dark_Shadow> the update
<Dark_Shadow> i don't know what to do
<vidd> is it still trying to load?
<Dark_Shadow> :/
<Dark_Shadow> no
<Dark_Shadow> it stops
<vidd> ok....let me re-phrase....
<vidd> are you talking to me on that machine or a different machine?
<Drarok> Is there a pre-made image for USB booting a xubuntu image? I'm on a Mac, which it would appear syslinux doesn't support.
<jan___> you could make your own stick
<jan___> follow the instructions on www.pendrivelinux.com
<Drarok> I'm trying to, but I can't use syslinux to make it bootable...
<Drarok> Ah, a new link. I was following the ubuntu wiki
<jan___> there are some manuals for ubuntu, that will work with xubuntu as well
<jan___> follow this one: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/21/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-live-cd/
<Drarok> "via a running Xubuntu 8 Live CD. "
<Drarok> Bah :(
<jan___> you have it installed somewhere?
<Drarok> Nope
<jan___> Or you wanna create it out of windows?
<jan___> or MacOS?
<Drarok> I don't have Windows...
<Drarok> It'd be nice to just get an img and dd it onto my stick, tbh.
<Drarok> I'll have to buy some CDs at this rate. I thought it'd be trivial to make an ISO boot on a USB stick
<vidd> Drarok, you have an intel-based mac?
<Drarok> Seems everything requires syslinux in some way or other.
<Drarok> vidd: Yeah
<jan___> It would be if you find and image that you could dd onty your stick
<vidd> that you want to install linux on?
<Drarok> EeePC
<Drarok> Xandros is annoying the tits offa me
<vidd> there is a eeepc version of ubuntu or xubuntu out there
<jan___> yeah one for a sd card installation
<Drarok> Yeah, they still all follow the same steps as regular 'buntu
<jan___> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USBInstallationImages
<Drarok> "Burn this to CD, then insert stick, blah blah".
<Drarok> Seems a waste.
<vidd> but you can make it off the eeepc
<jan___> Seems like a handy script is on the way
<Drarok> vidd: You'd think so, huh?
<Drarok> No gcc on Xandros... O_o
<vidd> how much extra hd space you have on that?
<Drarok> A gig, maybe?
<thinkmassive> my ctrl, alt, and shift keys just quit responding normally, and pressing ctrl made firefox crash
<thinkmassive> anyone seen this?
<thinkmassive> it happened after I ran vmware server console
<vidd> im thinking qemu
<vidd> but you dont have enough hd space
<vidd> you have a real computer?
<vidd> well....
 * Drarok rolls eyes
<vidd> a desktop or laptop?
<Drarok> Was inevitable, really :P
<vidd> something with more hd space
<Drarok> I'd say a dual dual Xeon is pretty "real"
<Drarok> I've got shedloads of space on the Mac
<vidd> so do this....
<vidd> get qemu running on the mac
<vidd> get the iso of the instalation disk
<vidd> and mount the iso as a "fake" cd
<vidd> make the qemu run xubuntu
<Drarok> Boot a VM from the live CD, follow guide?
<Drarok> Geniusly hacky.
<vidd> then have the qemu'd xubuntu make the usb stick'
<Drarok> Unlike my typing >_<
<vidd> my motto is "Hack till it hurts....i mean works"
<vidd> =]
<jan___> lol
<jan___> genius
<jan___> nice idea!
<jan___> he could also set up an tftp hosting a netbood image
<jan___> and then ...
<jan___> ^^
<Drarok> I've done that before, took a while.
<jan___> netboot even
<vidd> this is how i got it on a system that had a burned out cd rom
<Drarok> I've already got a BSD box doing my internet routing...
<Dark_Shadow> vidd, i'm talking from another machine
<vidd> Dark_Shadow, ok....does [ctrl][alt][f1] bring you to a command line?
<Dark_Shadow> have i to reinstall xubuntu?
<Dark_Shadow> no
<vidd> Dark_Shadow, reboot into recovery mode
<Dark_Shadow> euuuh
<Dark_Shadow> anything happen
<Dark_Shadow> after opening the pc
<Dark_Shadow> and the grub start
<Dark_Shadow> it says starting...
<Dark_Shadow> that's all
<Dark_Shadow> i can't run recovery mode
<Dark_Shadow> i don't have the log in screen
<vidd> so do you see the count-down?
<Dark_Shadow> no
<vidd> reboot....
<Dark_Shadow> i rebooted 4 times
<vidd> you should see a 3 second countdown
<Dark_Shadow> the same thing
<vidd> hit [esc]
<vidd> hit [esc] befor the count-down is done
<Dark_Shadow> euuh grub start
<vidd> you should see a list
<Dark_Shadow> the problem is after that grub runs
<Dark_Shadow> i don't see anythig
<Dark_Shadow> :/
<vidd> when you see the list, choose an older kernel
<vidd> then re-install =[
<vidd> if i was there, i might be able to do something else
<Dark_Shadow> i don't have any other OS
<vidd> but from here, i see no other option
<Dark_Shadow> tell me what can i do
<Dark_Shadow> i'll try
<vidd> re-install
<vidd> i have to go home now =[
<vidd> work day is done
<vidd> ill be back on in about an hour or 2
<Drarok> Man oh man qemu is sloooooooow
<Drarok> Either that or 'buntu has crashed at the slash screen...
<Drarok> Ooh! Progress bar!
<slow-motion> re
<Dark_Shadow> re
<ewomer> in /etc/init.d/ should there be ant eth0.* or wlan0.* files or only just networking
<ewomer> im trying to help my sister after an update issue with atheros wireless card on a laptop
<ewomer> ndiswrapper dosent work anymore
<ewomer> so im trying to get her to install madwifi from source
<ewomer> but she cant even get lan running
<Odd-rationale> ewomer: just networking in /etc/init.d/
<ewomer> ok thanks
<ewomer> my sister has a toshiba sattlite with a realteck lan card and after the update neither wired nor wireless works
<ewomer> any one else have a problem with lan not working after an update
<ewomer> she has hardy xubuntu installed
<Raz0R> hello
<maxamillion> Raz0R: hi
<Raz0R> hey
<Raz0R> have you any experience with the new kernel (2.6.24-19)
<Raz0R> i mean -21 :)
<Raz0R> dont know hwy i just did that
<Raz0R> why*
<Drarok> Arghghghghg I can't get a Terminal in Q >_<
<Raz0R> can anyone tell me how i prevent the splash screen when booting xubuntu??
<th0r> Raz0R, in /boot/grub/menu.lst change splash to splash-verbose...I think that will do it. But it then displays the startup messages that are being recorded by the system
<Raz0R> thats what i want
<th0r> (splash=verbose)...note the equal sign
<Raz0R> thankyou
<mib_9tykmm4m> Hello?
<Raz0R> also, for some reason i dont have the network manager connection symbol at the top right anyone know why?????????????
<Popolon> hii
<Popolon> is there any project to subdivide by default the multimedia menu by several menues (audio/video/disk/...)
<Popolon> this loooong list is really a pain
<Raz0R> are there any alternatives to network manager??
<Raz0R> are there any alternatives to network manager??
<Raz0R> whoah
<glitsj16> Raz0R: some swear by WICD, never used that personally .. there's a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587010 that might be of use ..
<Raz0R> ive tried wicd
<Raz0R> didnt work
<Raz0R> i think i have a problem with nm because i have no connection icon is sys tray
<floating> did you see http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/23/shuttleworth_apple_challenge/
<ewomer> after installing modules/drivers from source and then installing them will she need to update modules
<Raz0R> can anyone tell me why xubuntu hangs at boot? its hanging at the part where it says "setting the system clock"? thanks.
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, Is this on a hard drive install or live cd?
<Raz0R> cody-somerville hdd
<cody-somerville> Did it just start doing it?
<cody-somerville> Is it intermittent?
<Raz0R> its only when i try and boot into the new -21 kernel
<cody-somerville> It sounds like you need to file a bug report :)
<Raz0R> oh
<cody-somerville> You can do so by visiting http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Raz0R> ok thankyou ill do that
<Raz0R> also, how can i check if my wireless driver is installed correctly? i have no wlan0 device?
<cody-somerville> I have a wireless device and I have no wlan0 device :)
<Raz0R> lol
<Raz0R> i have no wlan device
<Raz0R> at all no wireless interface shows up when i do iwconfig
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, then no, your device isn't detected correctly.
<Raz0R> cody-somerville ok is there anyway to see what driver it is trying to use??
<cody-somerville> Raz0R, you could try looking through the logs, I suppose
 * cody-somerville is not a wireless guru :(
#xubuntu 2008-07-24
<Raz0R> lol
<Raz0R> thanks anyway!
<Popolon> bye
<ewomer> what is the passring keyring or something that trys to manage passwords
<Raz0R> hi
<Raz0R> if i updated my kernel to -21, then logged into it and ran the system updates, and there wa an error during the updates, could that be the cause of inability to boot into the new kernel now?
<Raz0R> is it possible to install the -21 kernel again, and overwrite the existing one?
<PsynoKhi0> heya, anyone around to discuss a soundcard related issue in Xubuntu hardy?
<wols> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols> !tell  Raz0R about errors
<ubottu> Raz0R, please see my private message
<PsynoKhi0> thing is: I'm not on the computer that has issues right now, I was simply checking if it was worth it to start the xubuntu box :)
<Raz0R> the error was that my internet connection went down during the process, however, i am no longer able to access the -21 kernel as it hangs  at the stage "setting system clock"
<wols> that is no hang
<wols> just wait a bit
<wols> and the clock is not set by the kernel either but hwclock, a userspace program
<PsynoKhi0> ok now on the bothersome xubuntu box
<PsynoKhi0> here's the deal, I have a sound blaster AWE 32 PnP (ISA) on it, if the appropriate sound module is loaded (snd_sbawe) the computer eventually freezes when running pretty much any app with sound in it
<PsynoKhi0> that started with hardy, while gutsy and feisty were ok
<PsynoKhi0> that's my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/29822/
<PsynoKhi0> looking for a soundcard and/or bus conflict specialist
<nubuntu> i thought by updating my xubuntu to 8.04 would solve some of the probs i'm having... not sure how they started as i just got back from a month in costa rica.  anyways, i can'
<nubuntu> i can't get my gnome panels to come up or stay up on startup... i have to start xterm and type in gnome-panel .. but if i close the xterm, the panels disappear as well .... arrrrggggghhhhhhh....
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where I can find information on battery capacity?
<shane__> does anyone know of a motion detecting program i can use with my webcam,i am using motion v4l and it doesnt give an app window so i cant turn on and of it just stays runnin
<coldhak> you could kill the process to make it stop if you wished
<coldhak> if you can find the process, "locate <program>" should tell you where it is, so you can restart it
<shane__> yes i can stop it in terminal im tryin to simplify and get one with a control window so i can turn on and off in a hurry right from desktop
<shane__> coldhak i run locate motion in terminal and it gives me a whole list of dif apps but doesnt seem to show motion v4l
<coldhak> well...i've never used it. one of those is probably it, but i'm not sure what to tell you from here
<shane__> k no prob iv found its location now but its a config file and it isnt an option to make easy start stops.i will see if i can find an app to work with motion
<shane__> TY
<coldhak> alright
<PsynoKhi0> ermm "PnPBIOS: 13 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 13 recorded by driver" what are those nodes?
<PsynoKhi0> rebooting
<PsynoKhi0> do you need any special program to extract the gzip archives from the mailing list?
<Cebrimal> IS anybody around?
<evilbug> am i the only one having issues with the kernel update?
<TheSheep> evilbug: wait 10 minutes, I'll join you ;)
<evilbug> :)
<evilbug> k.
<TheSheep> evilbug: seems to work fine
<TheSheep> evilbug: what are your "issues" exactly?
<TheSheep> aargh, the IPI rescheduling interrupts bug is back XD
<TheSheep> do they really hove to put it into every second kernel?
<evilbug> my load bar just hangs at ~97% and the system won't load.
<evilbug> so i'm just stuck there.
<evilbug> it worked the first time around though, after the reboot.
<TheSheep> evilbug: disable the 'quiet' option in boot options
<evilbug> and the only thing i did after was reconfigure my madwifi.
 * TheSheep goes back to the old kernel
<evilbug> i'm going to go test this out. brb.
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> i can't access the release folder of any cdimage source for xubuntu
<squirrelpimp> i can access http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04.1/ and any subfolder, but not the release-folder linked there
<squirrelpimp> does it try to load some file which times out?
<generalsnus> Could need some advice here.. I work at a school, where we have been using a mixed enviroment with linux thinclients and winxp/AD.. i now wish to integrate those 2.. make linux clients to authenticate agains AD, and give each user a shared folder on their desktop, as we have in xp.. where they store all there private/work files on a fileserver
<evilbug> TheSheep- can i uninstall apps using the live cd?
<generalsnus> How can i best do this?
<Raz0R> hi, i managed to get the -21 kernel to work by removing some files from /etc/rcS.d/
<Raz0R> this means it no longer tries to set the system clock at start up
<Raz0R> --just in case anyone else has the problem
<wols_> just in case anyone else has it: it's the wrong approach. hwclock --directisa or such is vastly better
<Raz0R> ok, how would i do this then?
<Raz0R> this is the only way i could get the system to boot
<evilbug> TheSheep- i managed to boot into the previous kernel.
<Raz0R> wols_ where would i input this hwclock --directisa??
<Raz0R> wols_ would the changes be permanent if i did sudo hwclock --isa in a terminal??
<Raz0R> directisa**
<wols_> Raz0R: no. you need to edit the script which is called on bootup
<Raz0R> wols_ ok i see, do you know where that can be found??
<wols_> at the place you deleted files
<Raz0R> thankyou
<Raz0R> i didnt delete them, i just moved them
<Raz0R> do you think i should move them back??
<wols_> which ones did you move?
<Raz0R> wols_ i dont think adding --directisa would work for me as i am using a modern motherboard
<Raz0R> well, semi modern :P
<wols_> that's the point
<wols_> those mobos need just this parameter usually
<Raz0R> oh, someone in \linux on undernet says it only works with older boards
<Raz0R> like <pIII
<Raz0R> i copied this guy as his problem seemed similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/163605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163605 in xen-meta "Boot process don't pass "Setting the system clock" step" [Undecided,New]
<wols_> Raz0R: they have no clie
<wols_> I need it and I have a p35 mobo
<wols_> I asked you something
<Raz0R> wols_ ok
<nubuntu> i can't get my gnome panels to come up or stay up on startup... i have to start xterm and type in gnome-panel .. but if i close the xterm, the panels disappear as well .... arrrrggggghhhhhhh....
<nubuntu> i can't get my gnome panels to come up or stay up on startup... i have to start xterm and type in gnome-panel .. but if i close the xterm, the panels disappear as well .... arrrrggggghhhhhhh....
<nubuntu> i can't get my gnome panels to come up or stay up on startup... i have to start xterm and type in gnome-panel .. but if i close the xterm, the panels disappear as well .... arrrrggggghhhhhhh....
<nubuntu> i can't get my gnome panels to come up or stay up on startup... i have to start xterm and type in gnome-panel .. but if i close the xterm, the panels disappear as well .... arrrrggggghhhhhhh....
<nubuntu> oooops
<mr_boo> hi
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<mr_boo> haven't been so much people on xubuntu lately
<mr_boo> hope xubuntu isn't dying
<PsynoKhi0> lucky sods don't have problems I guess
<mr_boo> PsynoKhi0: do you know about the xfe window manager?
<mr_boo> i've got an issue with my mouse cursor
<PsynoKhi0> xfe? err i think so so
<mr_boo> i've changed its appearance and size but i can only see it in effect over certain windows
<mr_boo> try for yourself and you'll see what i mean
<PsynoKhi0> oh, had the same problem in Enlightenment, the theme's cursors wouldn't work is e.g. Pidgin windows
<PsynoKhi0> correct?
<mr_boo> maybe i should use the standard cursor
<PsynoKhi0> the cursor reverts to the standard white arrow
<mr_boo> but i'd like to make it bigger
<mr_boo> it's the standard one over this irc client for example
<mr_boo> but over firefox it gets fancy the way it should
<PsynoKhi0> sorry can't help you, that bugged me soI just went for the standard flavour heh
<mr_boo> lucky this behaviour is limited to xubuntu and xfe
<PsynoKhi0> well it's still annoying not to have a homogenous desktop, isn't it?
<mr_boo> PsynoKhi0: certainly
<PsynoKhi0> doesn't beat a computer that lockups when you have your sound card module loaded in hardy when gutsy was a breeze though :)
<nubuntu> i can't get my gnome panels to come up or stay up on startup... i have to start xterm and type in gnome-panel .. but if i close the xterm, the panels disappear as well .... arrrrggggghhhhhhh....
<PsynoKhi0> if you add gnome-panel to .xsession in your home folder, does it help?
<nubuntu> PsynoKhi0: can u clarify and elaborate for me please
<PsynoKhi0> ok what desktop envireonment are you using?
<PsynoKhi0> environment*
<nubuntu> gnome
<PsynoKhi0> ok so you can't save your sessions, right?
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, when you log you, do you have the option to save your session?
<PsynoKhi0> when you log out*
<nubuntu> i don't know ezackly what you mean by that, but if i restart my system i get a desktop without gnome panels, and i have to invoke them with terminal.  if i close the terminal, the panels go too...
<PsynoKhi0> yes and that's not what I was asking :) when you hit the "Exit3 button, do you have a checkbox asking if you want to save your settings?
<PsynoKhi0> "Exit" button*
<nubuntu> i just looked, and there is a checked box on the logout panel that says 'save sessions for future logins'
<PsynoKhi0> ok great, now open your Home folder and make sure you can see hidden files (ctrl + h)
<PsynoKhi0> then go to .cache (with a dot in front, it's a hidden folder usually)
<PsynoKhi0> and then to sessions
<nubuntu> nothing happens when i do 'control h'
<nubuntu> how do i get there
<PsynoKhi0> are you in the file manager
<PsynoKhi0> errr "yes" "no" or "what's the file manager" /P
<PsynoKhi0> :P
<nubuntu> looking for it; you mean the 'filesystem', right
<PsynoKhi0> no, I mean Thunar if you use XUbuntu's standard file manager
<darkus> hi
<PsynoKhi0> i.e; what should launch if you double click on your Home icon on the desktop
<PsynoKhi0> darkus hi
<nubuntu> ok, i launched thunar
<PsynoKhi0> ok now press ctrl + h
<nubuntu> ok, done
<PsynoKhi0> did a folder named .cache appear?
<nubuntu> a bunch of folders appeared, .cache is third one to the right
<PsynoKhi0> ok get in there
<PsynoKhi0> then there should be another folder in it called Sessions, go there next
<nubuntu> ok, then sessions, thunar, and xfce appear
<PsynoKhi0> yeah sessions
<nubuntu> ok, done
<PsynoKhi0> ok delete all files in there
<PsynoKhi0> then close Thunar
<nubuntu> ok, you sure? :)
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<nubuntu> k, done
<PsynoKhi0> ok now log out, and make sure you DO NOT save the session this time
<PsynoKhi0> i.e; leave the "Save session blablabla" checkbox empty before hitting the log out button
<nubuntu> ok, b back in a while i spose ... thx
<PsynoKhi0> solved?
<nubuntu> PsynoKhi0: nope, still no gnome panel... have to call it up with xterm ....
<PsynoKhi0> ok solution 2: open your Home folder again
<nubuntu> other things have happened with this box as well... for one thing, errr, ok, opeining
<nubuntu> ok, open
<PsynoKhi0> look for a file called .xsession, if not there, create it (with dot in front, it should be hidden by default)
<PsynoKhi0> what other things?
<nubuntu> like the whole viewable area of my screen is set to the left, so that there is a black area about an inche and a half wide up and down the right side... not a huge prob, but goofy looking
<nubuntu> ok, the last file is called .xsessions-errors , is that the one?
<PsynoKhi0> no
<nubuntu> k, then i guess there is not one; how to i create it?
<PsynoKhi0> create it then,right click on a blank space in your thunar window, new empty file
<PsynoKhi0> or from the menu at the top, File, New file yada yada
<nubuntu> no, i mean HOW do i create it; i don't know
<nubuntu> k, i go try
<PsynoKhi0> btw why are you trying to start gnome-panel in xubuntu? xfce ones aren't good enough? hehe
<nubuntu> am i creating a new folder?  nothing says to create a new 'file' there, only 'folder'
<PsynoKhi0> no, not folder, Empty document maybe?
<nubuntu> i don't know, i don't have a preference, should i be using a different panel?
<PsynoKhi0> xfce4-panel is the standard... is that a fresh installation?
<nubuntu> whats the xfce panel, and why doesn't it come up if its sposed to?
<PsynoKhi0> you tell me, I didn't install xubuntu on your comp so I wouldn't know heh
<nubuntu> no, upgraded last nite.  i wasn't going to upgrade yet, but i was hoping it would bring my computer back to me.  it din't.
<nubuntu> if the standard is xfce i suppose i should use it, huh
<PsynoKhi0> upgrades are always tricky... I only succedded once in like 5 attempts
<nubuntu> ya, i know fresh install is always better
<PsynoKhi0> anyway, do you have your gnome-panel up and running right now?
<nubuntu> ya, its up right now, until i close the xterm and it disappears
<PsynoKhi0> yes, well do just that and launch a new terminal :)
<nubuntu> ummmm, can't remember if that makes me lose chatzilla ... will see i guess
<PsynoKhi0> what the....
<PsynoKhi0> guess I'll have to give the instructions first :)
<nubuntu> uh, yup; everything went, had to launch firefox throught the filesystem.... where were we?
<PsynoKhi0> open a terminal and type:
<PsynoKhi0> xfce4-panel&
<nubuntu> is that complete instruction?
<PsynoKhi0> with the & at the end, that's not a typo (surprisingly enough given I typed that)
<nubuntu> xterm terminal is ok for this?
<PsynoKhi0> yes, that will launch xfce4-panel and remove the programs dependency uppon the termail
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<PsynoKhi0> program's dependency upon the terminal* (convinced myself to correct that mess for the sake of the logs...)
<bassboi> good idea
<PsynoKhi0> nubuntu: if that works, close everything log out with Save session ticked this time
<PsynoKhi0> AFK yummy
<bassboi> i had a very simliar problem
<bassboi> my top panel was screwed
<bassboi> all icons to the left, next to "Xfce menu"
<bassboi> had to rename it, and edit the panels a bit
<bassboi> then xfce wouldn't show a title bar on windows, and i had to use compiz to get title bars
<nubuntu> ummmm, it said xfce panel was already running, so i took another look at the funny looking square in the top left of my screen and determined that it was an unconfigured panel... now i have a top and bottom panel, but nothing in them; how do i make them into standard configuration?
<bassboi> so one day i logged in, found a way to fix it by running xfwm4 in terminal, and then saving session
<bassboi> right click, customize
<bassboi> i'll help u the best i can since PsynoKhi0 decided to eat
<nubuntu> i don't know why these humans are always thinking about eating.  on zarnon, we have more important things to do...
<bassboi> i agree
<nubuntu> carry on, earthling
<bassboi> i'll get a screen shot of my top panel config
<nubuntu> thanks
<PsynoKhi0> hmmm looks like your .config folder took a hit then :)
 * nubuntu wonders what could have drawn the earthling away from his bowl of worms
<nubuntu> i guess, don't know anything about it
<bassboi> well i fail at taking screen shots
<bassboi> my top panel is set at fixed position
<grahamperrin> I have eeXubuntu on an Asus Eee PC, neither Cheese nor Skype find a webcam. Is a solution fairly easy? (Is this an FAQ?)
<bassboi> the top left most button
<bassboi> on where it should be
<bassboi> and stet to "full width"
<PsynoKhi0> nubuntu, from your terminal type:
<nubuntu> mine too, and full width
<bassboi> odd
<PsynoKhi0> cd .config/xfce4/panel
<PsynoKhi0> then type
<PsynoKhi0> mv panels.xml panels.xm_
<PsynoKhi0> killall xfce4-panel
<PsynoKhi0> xfce4-panel&
<PsynoKhi0> in that order
<nubuntu> ok, done
<PsynoKhi0> well?
<PsynoKhi0> grahamperrin, http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=12078 maybe
<grahamperrin> PsynoKhi0: thanks I just brought up that thread, I'll pay close attention
<bassboi> more elaborately, my top panel config is set to... Appearance... Size: 24 pixels   Transparency: 15%   Position: Fixed Position... and the one in the top left corner of those 12 buttons is selected, and Full Width
<PsynoKhi0> np
<bassboi> you may want to try editing a different panel too
<bassboi> at the top of the panel manager, you can select which you want to edit
<bassboi> my panels even disappeared once
<bassboi> just a quick fool around with some settings, it worked
<nubuntu> ummmm, closer to normal now, but everything seems all bunched to the left on the top panel... the bottom panel looks normal now
<PsynoKhi0> happened a few times to me, cleaning up .cache did the trick
<PsynoKhi0> oops that was meant to bassboi
<bassboi> lemme try and remember how i got that fixed...
<PsynoKhi0> nubuntu then some more terminal joy:
<bassboi> oh
<bassboi> i think think i messed with the spacing
<nubuntu> like can i get my clock and my exit button back over to the right?
<PsynoKhi0> nubuntu, are you still in the panel folder in yur terminal?
<bassboi> yep
<nubuntu> i haven't touched the term since the last three lines you gave me to input
<PsynoKhi0> nubuntu ok: rm *.*
<bassboi> :x
<PsynoKhi0> killall xfce4-panel
<nubuntu> huh???
<PsynoKhi0> xfce4-panel&
<PsynoKhi0> we're cleaning up the config files for your panels to get Xubuntu to regenerate the default ones
<PsynoKhi0> rm *.* should be done in that panel folder
<PsynoKhi0> that's why I asked you
<nubuntu> i not sure i unnerstand
<PsynoKhi0> ok let's do it from the beginning
<PsynoKhi0> to be sure
<PsynoKhi0> type:
<PsynoKhi0> cd
<nubuntu> rm *.*       <---  type that?
<PsynoKhi0> that should send you back to user@computer:~/
<PsynoKhi0> NO, just cd
<nubuntu> k, now i have command prompt
<PsynoKhi0> ok now:
<PsynoKhi0> cd .config/xfce4/panel/
<nubuntu> k, done
<PsynoKhi0> rm *.*
<nubuntu> k, done
<PsynoKhi0> killall xfce4-panel
<nubuntu> k, done
<PsynoKhi0> xfce4-panel&
 * PsynoKhi0 runs
<PsynoKhi0> uh dang, maybe should have checked the files really get busted first... oh well
<PsynoKhi0> given the silence, I doubt this worked :P
<nubuntu> oh, wow ... standard config present .... now do i want to 'save sessions' on logouts?
<PsynoKhi0> SCORE!
<PsynoKhi0> nubuntu, yes you prolly want that :)
<nubuntu> ok ...  hmmm, just a question ... on the top panel before, where it now says applications, was a little bit different looking icon that said xfce menu next to it, where did that come from, if you know?
<nubuntu> not important, tho; thanks for all your help
<nubuntu> uh, ooops .... just closed the terminal, and the panels DISAPPEARED
<nubuntu> aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Myrtti> alt-f2 "xfce4-panel"
<PsynoKhi0> np, log out without svaing the session
<nubuntu> with or without?
<PsynoKhi0> if you want to get the panel back, without saving for now
<nubuntu> i don't have a logout/exit button of course, so first i need to xterm the panel back right?
<nubuntu> k, i have panels back
<nubuntu> now what?
<nubuntu> if i logout, i lose you, so just want to be sure i know where i'm going here
<PsynoKhi0> exit without saving
<nubuntu> is this just a 'logout', or a shutdown, or a restart?
<PsynoKhi0> logout is enough
<nubuntu> k, and then .. ?
<PsynoKhi0> then back in
<nubuntu> k
 * PsynoKhi0 feels the urge to get his hands on white portions
<nubuntu> k, panels persisted to login this time
<PsynoKhi0> great, now you want to save your session
<nubuntu> thanks for all your help again
<nubuntu> will deal with screan probs another day i guess
<PsynoKhi0> np
<nubuntu> ok, you mean on the next shutdown?
<nubuntu> is it necessary?
<PsynoKhi0> not necessary but handy
<generalsnus> Hey guys, at our school we have previously used "skolelinux" for our thinclient servers.: 3 ltsp servers and 1 ldap server with users /home folders.   now i wish to replace the thinclient servers with a new distro, Xubuntu. but how do make it xubuntu authenticate and mount the /home folders from our ldap server?
<generalsnus> what config files do i need to copy from our skolelinux install?
<PsynoKhi0> a bit too advanced for me... /etc/fstab would be one though I guess
<generalsnus> ok..
<generalsnus> how about authenticating?
<PsynoKhi0> then user info... not sure sorry
<PsynoKhi0> the config file for iptables if any...
<PsynoKhi0> ok I won't start with wild guesses :)
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<bassboi> how would i remove compiz and emerald
<bassboi> and go back to xfce without logging out
<Jammet> Hello there...
<bassboi> hi hi
<Jammet> I have trouble setting up X11 the way I'd like it to behave and I need a little help with that.
<nubuntu> ok, kiddoes ... bedtime for bonzo ... nite
<bassboi> i guess u can say i just started sippin my 2nd cup
<Jammet> Sometimes I even wonder if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the actual location of the configuration file, because some of the changes I've made seem to be ignored.
<Jammet> I need a virtual desktop. As in, a viewport. I've put in the line "Virtual 1600 1200" in Subsection Display, but I still get the normal layout.
<Jammet> Hope somebody can help me.
<bassboi> did you restart X?
<bassboi> sippin my 2nd cup of ubuntu, that is
<Jammet> Yeah, multiple times. In the log X11 writes it even says that it is doing what I want it to.
<Jammet> (II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 1600x1200
<Jammet> (II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf
<bassboi> whats the res of your monitor
<Jammet> ... Max?
<Jammet> 1280x1024 is the absolute maximum the monitor can handle.
<Jammet> However, it's set to a somewhat lower res right now. One that the monitor can display in 75Hz mode.
<Jammet> It seems that for some reason, xubuntu is ignoring the "Virtual" line entirely. I just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343462 and it looks like nothing has changed since that posting was made.
<bassboi> hm, i'm not 100% on this subject quite yet
<Jammet> It's quite simple. Think of a pan & scan movie, except that you direct the camera with the mouse, and the box you set with the Virtual line is the actual desktop. You only see a portion of that on the monitor.
<Jammet> I have been using that since ... gosh, I've even used that back on Windows 3.11 and way way older Linux desktops, in the past decade.
<zizou03> HEllo, is there anyone here familiar with vnc4server? I got it installed all right and I can connect (from an other computer) to it but when I connect I get the weird screen "grey"  screen with a cross...
<Jammet> I just plain need it. There is just no way I can go without Virtual desktops.
<zizou03> Also, when I start vncserver with sudo I get that screen but without the sudo I get a connection refused error :/
<Jammet> zizou03: Sorry, I have no clue about those myself. Maybe someone else here can help you.
<zizou03> That's what I hoped.. I think it has something to do with permission but I'm not sure..
<zizou03> I also have no idea what the correct permissions would be anyway.
<Jammet> Chances are you need to be in a certain group/
<zizou03> I'll have to figure out what group, lol.
<Jammet> There is a group for remote desktop stuff specifically, methinks.
<Jammet> Perhaps that would be the one.
<zizou03> any idae what it'd be called?
<Jammet> I'll try to find it.
<zizou03> Thanks.
<Jammet> Perhaps you can find out what group you need when you 'ls -l binary-of-vncserver' ...
<Jammet> Chances are the wrapper or the binary are set to that group.
<Jammet> Cannot find it in the user management tool, sorry.
<zizou03> it's ok, I'll just keep googling.
<Jammet> zizou03: You don't happen to know your way around Virtual desktops in Xubuntu, perhaps?
<zizou03> sort of
<zizou03> not with linux I'm afraid :(
<zizou03> I run XP on my mac.. through paralles
<Jammet> Bummer. =(
<zizou03> and, well, it just works :p
<zizou03> but I can try
<zizou03> using VMware I assume?
<Jammet> I've setup xorg though xorg.conf properly - to have a functioning Virtual desktop. I tested it and know it works elsewhere using the exact same xorg.conf. Just not in Xubuntu right now.
<Jammet> No, I'm not on an virtual machine.
<zizou03> In that case, I have no idea I'm afraid :(
<zizou03> I've been using xubuntu since yesterday for the record, same goes for linux :p
<Jammet> With Virtual desktop I mean a virtual resolution that is much bigger than the resolution the monitor is showing. You only see part of the desktop and you move that viewport with the mouse.
<Jammet> Okay. Thanks anyway.
<zizou03> can't you set a bootflag forcing it to go in a certain res?
<zizou03> I don't know how that works for xubuntu, grub or whatever
<Jammet> It's already setup to start with the maximum res the screen can handle at 75Hz. I just need me a bigger desktop.
<zizou03> Ok..
<zizou03> Sorry :(
<Jammet> You see, I'm not a big fan of taskbars. I'd rather move the mouse an inch.
<Twinkletoes|W> I foolishly deleted the contents of /var/cache, but now apt-get is refusing to run because of missing directories and files etc.  Is there a way of telling apt-get to re-init?
<generalsnus> .
<gnomefreak> Twinkletoes|W: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt
<gnomefreak> hopefully it will re-generate them
<gnomefreak> btw just fyi sudo apt-get autoclean will clean up cache
<Twinkletoes|W> gnomefreak: Thanks, I'll try that.  As for the cache, it was /var/cache in general I Was thinking about, and my actions were as a result of reading this: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/fhs-5.5.html
<Twinkletoes|W> gnomefreak: That seems to be a dangerous page
<gnomefreak> Twinkletoes|W: thats why we have wiki.ubuntu.com
 * Twinkletoes|W lives and learns...
<Twinkletoes|W> gnomefreak: I got the "unable to initialize HAL" error after deleintg /var/cache/* too... that's my next port of call to fix
<darkus> hi
<darkus> i don't have sound
<gnomefreak> Twinkletoes|W: that might be a bit harder to fix
<darkus> like yesterday
<Twinkletoes|W> gnomefreak: I'll reinstall
<gnomefreak> Twinkletoes|W: not htat hard
<gnomefreak> but do what you need to ;) reboot might help but im working atm
<Twinkletoes|W> gnomefreak: What I *should* of done was create a snapshot first! (yes - I'm using VMware and didn't even create a snapshot - I deserve what I get)
<darkus> can you help meh?
<gnomefreak> Twinkletoes|W: always back up (first rule in windows mac linuz bsd ect...
<Twinkletoes|W> gnomefreak: Yeah ;)
<darkus> hi!
<gnomefreak> !sound | darkus
<ubottu> darkus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Twinkletoes|W> darkus: Start by giving some background to your problem... when did it start, when did it last work, what you might have changed, and what you've already tried etc. - otherwise the first piece of advice you'll get is "turn up the volume" ;)
<darkus> where can i find alsa
<darkus> i have alsa-base
<TheSheep> darkus: they have a page at alsa-project.org
<darkus> installed in the synaptic
<darkus> and i have GStreamer plugin for ALSA
<darkus> that's all
<TheSheep> and what would you like more?
<darkus> i don't have sound
<TheSheep> is your sound card displayed in lspci?
<darkus> it's enabled
<TheSheep> how did you test for sound?
<darkus> when xubuntu starts
<darkus> i have a bip
<darkus> and when i played a cd
<darkus> of music
<darkus> audio
<darkus> i doesn't work
<darkus> :(
<TheSheep> is your cdrom connected with your sound card?
<TheSheep> audio cd needs an additional cable for that
<bassboi> so, linux uses that audio cable?!
<darkus> oO
<TheSheep> bassboi: no, it's not specific to linux
<bassboi> ah ok
<darkus> first time i hear that
<bassboi> cuz i was gonna say... i never used one of those since the 90s
<darkus> i tried with mp
<TheSheep> bassboi: older drives even had a 'play' button, you could play cds without any computer
<darkus> mp3*
<bassboi> ya, i had a drive like that
<TheSheep> bassboi: it's still ike that, just the button is removed
<darkus> i have the botton
<bassboi> i see i see
<bassboi> a 4x creative labs cd-rom i think it was
<TheSheep> darkus: to play mp3s you need to install additional codecs
<zizou03> (Anyone by any chance here familiar with vnc4server on xubuntu? I have this beautfil grey screen.. )
<TheSheep> darkus: that !mp3 factoid had a link that explained this
<darkus> yeah done TheSheep
<TheSheep> darkus: still doesn't work?
<darkus> no
<darkus> :
<darkus> :(
<TheSheep> darkus: can you right-click on the panel, select 'add item', select volume control and then click on the whistle icon that appears?
<darkus> yeah
<darkus> done
<TheSheep> displays any sliders?
<darkus> i have in devices #0: Intel 82801BA-ICH2 defaut
<darkus> there are many sliders
<darkus> i putted them all in max
<TheSheep> any of them are muted?
<TheSheep> try raising them
<bassboi> i have no sliders, but sound works :|
<bassboi> lol
<darkus> :D
<bassboi> fixed?!
<darkus> no
<darkus> :(
<TheSheep> open terminal and type 'alsamixer', look for any muted channels there
<bassboi> to get my audigy to work when i used it, there was a slider named front, and it helped
<TheSheep> select them with arrows, mute/unmute with the 'm' key
<TheSheep> esc to exit
<darkus> 3D Contr
<darkus> is in the min
<darkus> minimum
<darkus> how to rise it?
<darkus> Card: Intel 82801BA-ICH2                                                                                    │
<darkus> │ Chip: Realtek ALC101                                                                                        │
<darkus> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                               │
<darkus> │ Item: 3D Control - Switch
<TheSheep> with the up arrow
<darkus> don't work
<darkus> :/
<darkus> but all the others are in the max
<shadebug> hello, I'm installing xubuntu on my uncle's computer and I can't get flash working. Firefox 3 is installed, the adobe flash plugin is installed and when that didn't work I even got about:config to search for nsplugins, not sure what that does. Either way, there seem to be a million ways to get flash working in ubuntu and I was hoping somebody here might be able to recommend the best one
<akaaka> hello
<darkus> hi
<akaaka> i just install xubuntu 8.04 on my asus eee
<darkus> TheSheep: have an other suggestion?
<akaaka> and i cant found openoffice
<akaaka> just abiword or something like that, its a very bad program
<shadebug> akaaka: openoffice doesn't install by default
<shadebug> I assume you're connected to the internet, so just go into synaptic and find the openoffice metapackage
<shadebug> you'll have to update your repositories first
<akaaka> i see
<akaaka> abiword does not even correct grammar
<akaaka> amazing
<akaaka> and i have limited space on my asus
<akaaka> 4gb:S
<shadebug> limited space is one of the reasons that xubuntu doesn't install openoffice
<shadebug> it's a bit of a beast
<akaaka> how can i desintall applications that im not using
<akaaka> in order to free more space
<shadebug> go into the synaptic package manager
<shadebug> find the program you want to get rid of and right click on it
<shadebug> there shoudl be an uninstall option
<akaaka> i see
<akaaka> if i want just word from openoffice
<akaaka> can i get just that one
<shadebug> I think so
<akaaka> or i need to get all openoffice together
<akaaka> how can i check my hd space
<TheSheep> akaaka: abiword does correct grammar and spelling, you just need teh language packs installed
<akaaka> i remember there is a command but i cant rememer
<akaaka> any gui?
<TheSheep> akaaka: system monitor displays fee space
<darkus> can the problem be due to the bios?
<darkus> a friend told me that
<shadebug> akaaka: yeah, my suggestion would be to install the various language packs for abiword because it's a decent word processor. but by the looks of it you can just get openoffice.org-writer though you'll need to install the language packs for that too
<darkus> under winblows the sound works
<darkus> it's perfect
<darkus> and now i banned microzift from my pc
<akaaka> i see
<akaaka> where can i install
<darkus> i replced it by xubuntu
<akaaka> the language packages for abiword
<akaaka> synaptic also?
<shadebug> synaptic should have everything you need
<shadebug> as long as you've refreshed the servers
<akaaka> theres only
<akaaka> one application for finnish language
<akaaka> but thats it
<akaaka> oh god
<shadebug> I have a feeling abiword uses common dictionaries like aspell or something, but I'm not sure
<akaaka> i really need this thing to function
<akaaka> i need to finish an essay
<akaaka> i see
<shadebug> finnish an essay?
<akaaka> yeah
<akaaka> im good at writing but my grammars its a shame
<akaaka> i need spell checker and im just using my asus for now
<akaaka> cause my laptop broke
<akaaka> anyway
<akaaka> i will google it more
<TheSheep> spellchecker won't help you with things like finihs/finnish :)
<shadebug> abiword either uses aspell ispell or myspell
<shadebug> no idea which
<shadebug> aspell definitely has a finnish pack
<shadebug> ispell has 3
<shadebug> and myspell has one
<TheSheep> shadebug: it uses Enchant
<shadebug> there's another spellchecker program?
<shadebug> is there really a need for 4 spellchecking programs?
<TheSheep> shadebug: no, enchant is a library that lets programs use many dictionaries: aspell, ispell, myspell, etc.
<shadebug> ahh, clever
<TheSheep> shadebug: http://www.abisource.com/projects/enchant/
<shadebug> so installing any of the ispell, aspell or myspell dictionaries should just work for akaaka
<TheSheep> just installing the language pack should fix any problems
<akaaka> thanks
<TheSheep> you can do it in system->languages
<shadebug> now... back to figuring ou how to get flash working before this laptop bakes my leg meats
<shadebug> oops, time to go harvest fruit
<Twinkletoes|W> I reinstalled Xubuntu, and now I have duplicate filenames in /boot
<Twinkletoes|W> They have different inode numbers, but how do I know whuich ones I am deleting?
<Twinkletoes|W> Forget it, I Was being silly - sorry :(
<shane_> goodmorning all
<shane_> i have a slight prob and need help,i am using motion v4l and the tmp/motion folder stores all the snapshots.it is owned by motion and i cant change or delete any of the pics any advice on how to change this
<TheSheep> 'gksu thunar' in terminal
<shane_> TY
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> my screens do not go into power save mode when xscreensaver comes on.. any way I could change that?
<TheSheep> whyking_: xubuntu uses gnome-screensaver, not xscreensaver...
<whyking_> oh
<whyking_> k
<whyking_> my screens do not go into power save mode when gnome-screensaver comes on.. any way I could change that?
<whyking_> ;)
<TheSheep> whyking_: I think there is an option for that in gnome-power-manager
<TheSheep> 'put display to sleep when inactive for ... seconds'
<skep> hi, will alpha3 be released today or will there be a delay?
<whyking_> TheSheep, hm.. that command has no effect.. e.g. no window popping up or anything
<TheSheep> whyking_: gnome-power-properties
<whyking_> sudo: gnome-power-properties: command not found
<whyking_> ah.. preferences
<whyking_> thx
<whyking_> I saw that it was set to 30 mins
<whyking_> but even after 30 mins my monitors did not shut off
<whyking_> ah, do I have to run acpid?
<TheSheep> it should run by default
<whyking_> I think I turned that off
<ihab> I'm usin xubuntu 8.04 I have arbic folder names "originally created in windows" but in xubuntu they apear like "?????"
<ihab> ^I have arabic in language support and I can read and write arabic but can't read folder names
<TheSheep> ihab: I think you need to set proper code page when mounting the windows partition
<TheSheep> ihab: no idea what encoding windows uses for arabic languages though
<TheSheep> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TheSheep> this should give summary of some options
<jan____> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Angel_of_Doom> deste drugari
<Angel_of_Doom> jel ima neko ko prica moj jezik?
<Angel_of_Doom> a??
<Angel_of_Doom> a picke ziljave?
<TheSheep> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Angel_of_Doom> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<evilbug> TheSheep- are you active?
<Angel_of_Doom> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Angel_of_Doom> zavaljujem
<TheSheep> ah, sorry :0
<TheSheep> evilbug: seems so
<Raz0R> anyone know anything about the new -21 kernel??
<evilbug> TheSheep- hey. i installed the kernel upgrade on my pc also and this time it doesn't even get to the load bar, it freezes right after grub.
<TheSheep> hmm? last time I checked it was -20
<Raz0R>  the newest one
<evilbug> yeah, it's -20.
<Raz0R> probably not official
<Raz0R> i donno, i have -21 installed
<Raz0R> its causing me some problems
<Raz0R> ualex@desktop:~$ uname -a
<Raz0R> Linux desktop 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Jul 22 18:51:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Raz0R> see
<PsynoKhi0> jul 22?
<Raz0R> thats when i installed it yeah?
<PsynoKhi0> weird
<Raz0R> whats weird?
<PsynoKhi0> got it from proposed or homebrewed?
<Raz0R> i installed it via apt-get
<Raz0R> thats all i can say :)
<Raz0R> im a n00b
<evilbug> :) NUB!!!
<Raz0R> you mean i should spell it NUB not N00B??
<Raz0R> or you just calling me names?
<Raz0R> :P
<evilbug> calling you names.
<evilbug> haven't called anyone a nub online since i stopped playing games about a month ago.
<Raz0R> loll
<Raz0R> lol*
<Raz0R> dont suppose any of you guys have some idea why wicd would freeze as soon as i try and connect to my wireless network? i can click connect on my ethernet connection and its ok, but if i click the wifi connection it freezes up about 2 seconds after i click connect
<evilbug> what i can tell you is that -20 doesn't work for me, so i use -19 instead.
<evilbug> if you get what i'm saying.
<newbie123> Hello, is  anyone here?
<Raz0R> check this out http://pastebin.com/mfda2f10
<Raz0R> what an asshole
<Raz0R> dont suppose any of you guys have some idea why wicd would freeze as soon as i try and connect to my wireless network? i can click connect on my ethernet connection and its ok, but if i click the wifi connection it freezes up about 2 seconds after i click connect
<thinkmassive> haha, why would you censor his name? :-p
<thinkmassive> i've never used wicd, have you tried the default network-manager?
<Raz0R> thinkmassive lol no reason <_>
<Raz0R> thinkmassive i have had some problem with network manager, i cannot understand how to select connect? is it just automatic?
<thinkmassive> I usually leave mine on "roaming mode" but if that doesn't work then you should be able to use "manual configuration"
<thinkmassive> what problem did you have?
<stevenw> hello all
<thinkmassive> hi there
<stevenw> anything going on?
<stevenw> when's the new release? october?
<TheSheep> stevenw: a lot of revolutionary changes done by gsoc students
<stevenw> ?
<stevenw> gsoc?
<TheSheep> google summer of code
<stevenw> ahh
<stevenw> anything a layman would get excited about?
<TheSheep> http://code.google.com/soc/2008/moin/about.html
<TheSheep> stevenw: different storage backends: database, revision control system
<stevenw> cool
<Raz0R> thinkmassive it just wouldnt connect
<thinkmassive> Raz0R, have you tried using the command line?
<thinkmassive> I know it's not ideal, but that might give you a better idea of where the problem begins
<Raz0R> thinkyeah, its something to do with dhcp
<Raz0R> thinkmassive i get no dhcp offers
<thinkmassive> Raz0R, are you connecting to a wireless AP at home?
<TheSheep> stevenw: ahh, sorry, I confused channels :)
<TheSheep> stevenw: I thought it was #moin
<stevenw> no prob
<Raz0R> thinkmassive sorry dog pulled ethernet cable out
<Raz0R> do you want me to pastebin what happens when i do sudo ifup wlan0?
<Raz0R> well, here it is, just in case you have time to look
<Raz0R> http://pastebin.com/m6d133dc3
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<Raz0R> hey
<Raz0R> anyone help with this: http://pastebin.com/m6d133dc3
<Raz0R> hello, whenever i use wicd to connect to my wireless network the whole system freezes forcing a hard reset. i can use wicd to connect to my ethernet network just no wireless. if i do sudo ifup wlan0 in term, i get no dhcp offers. can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<PsynoKhi0> depends on the kind of errors =)
<Raz0R> thinkmassive hey man u busy
<thinkmassive> kinda busy, what's up?
<Raz0R> well i t=did what u said
<Raz0R> did you look at my pastebin?
<thinkmassive> no, where is it?
<jan____> Raz0R: did you trying establ. a connection from the shell?
<jan____> do you use WEP or WPA encryption?
<thinkmassive> hey Raz0R, where is your pastebin
<jweck> wb Raz0R
<Raz0R> jweck thanks
<Raz0R> thinkmassive i cant find it now :-(
<Raz0R> sorry about disconnects but my ethernet connection keeps droipping out
<Raz0R> thinkmassive ill make another one what do you want in it?
<hvgotcodes> hey i just tried installing xubuntu on an m1530 and the touchpad isnt working...
<thinkmassive> Raz0R, I dunno, whatever you wanted to show us before
<thinkmassive> I would try using the shell first, that way you'll narrow down the source of the problem
<jweck> Raz0R: do you use WEP Or WPA Encryption?
<hansengel> hi, not sure if this belongs in here or in gEdit's channel... but it seems that whenever I open gEdit, it is displayed on all workspaces.
<hansengel> like, I'll open it, then middle-click on the desktop to see all windows, and it's shown on all of the workspaces
<hansengel> or if I switch to workspace 2 after opening it on workspace 1, it's on there too
<thinkmassive> if you right-click on the title bar, is there an "Unstick" option?
<hansengel> yes.
<thinkmassive> try that
<hansengel> oh, that worked :)
<thinkmassive> bbl
<hansengel> do I have to do that every time?
<hansengel> okay.
<hansengel> okay, woot - now that I got that settled, is there any way to view all workspaces at once?
<hansengel> kind of like the feature for Spaces on Mac?
<Valsum> I think there is, in compiz, but not sure because I havent tried it (kinda remember seeing it in a youtube video)
<hansengel> yeah, I used to do it with Compiz - but I'm not using it anymore as my graphics card (nVidia) is a bit finicky with effects
 * Valsum nods
<hansengel> I guess I'll try installing Compiz again... although it always slows down my computer
<Raz0R> in network manager is the reference to bssids meaning essid??
<Valsum> maybe there's some small app for it, hansengel, but I don't know about it :/
<hansengel> Valsum: yeah, that's what I meant - well, I'll keep looking
<Valsum> good luck!
<hansengel> thanks :)
<Valsum> RaZ0R, bssdis is an alphanumeric series like 09:A8:29:01:B2:C0
<hansengel> yikes - just installed/ran compiz and lost the window manager :P
<hansengel> I don't feel like going back into xorg.conf... gah..
<Valsum> eww
<Raz0R> Valsum the mac address?
<hansengel> it was bad enough setting up multi-monitors :P
<hansengel> although not as bad as a year ago
<Valsum> RaZ0R: no idea, I just looked at the bssids field of my connection
<hansengel> I just reinstalled Xubuntu and had to set up WiFi (aaaaaaaah!) and multi-monitors with nVidia (eeeeeek!)
<Raz0R> valsum: lol. ok
<Valsum> maybe wikipedia has the answer?
<hansengel> lol, this is a little too technical for wikipedia
<Valsum> sometimes it has technical articles :)
<hansengel> oh, and another thing - I'm not sure if this is Xubuntu's fault, but it wasn't happening before I reinstalled Xubuntu 8.0.4.1 - about four times a week update-notifier starts using 100% CPU and adds a really wide space to the system tray
<hansengel> like it can't figure out how to add its icon or something, I don't know :S
<hansengel> after about 3 minutes it calms down and tells me I need to update my system
<hansengel> I know the CPU usage isn't just from updating the package list, because if I run 'apt-get update' my system doesn't turn on its high-speed fan like it does when update-notifier starts :D
<hansengel> oh, and yet another - panel transparency doesn't seem to be working for me. I've turned compositing on with xfwm4 but it still remains 100% opaque
<Valsum> that's why upgrading from console is better than using update-manager :)
<Valsum> and panel transparency works here well
<hansengel> maybe it's nvidia again? :/
<hansengel> er.
<returncode> does anybody know as configure multiple monitor?
<hansengel> hi, where are icons for most applications stored? I looked in /usr/share/icons but I couldn't find them anywhere. I'm looking for basic app icons like Firefox, XChat, Thunderbird, etc.
<hansengel> me again :P how can I change the color of labels on my desktop? I'm talking about the background behind 'File System' in this screenshot: http://www.grabup.com/uploads/d853ce8a037cebeaed39584dd89657f9.jpg
#xubuntu 2008-07-25
<hvgotcodes> i just installed xubuntu on an m1530.  my wireless isn't working, can someone help me troubleshoot htis?
<thinkmassive> hvgotcodes, have you tried connecting through a shell?
<kooltk3> hello
<soul_786> Would i be better with Xubuntu or Ubuntu for an eee pc with a touch screen mod to be installed?
<thinkmassive> I would say xubuntu
<thinkmassive> but then again this is #xubuntu
<thinkmassive> I'm running it on my thinkpad X61 because I like xfce better than the alternatives
<thinkmassive> what kind of touch screen mod are you doing?
<thinkmassive> this tablet has finger touch capability but that's the one thing I haven't gotten working under linux :(
<soul_786> AH ic well, Its more of a hard-mod you buy on ebay and wire it into a USB line by soldering on the insides. Then you download drivers and calibrate it and you're set. Just want to see if I can make the system faster with Xubuntu than Ubuntu. From what i've heard Ubuntu is more intensive.
<nubuntu> in the last few days i upgraded to hardy, and one thing that has happened is that my videos don't stream properly, like when viewing a youtube, it stops halfway through i guess to reload.  anybody have any fix for this?
<zoredache> nubuntu: that sounds unusual.  What did you upgrade from?  Had you done anything unusual to get faslh working before?
<zoredache> My first guess would be to start by uninstalling flash, and reinstalling
<nubuntu> i think i had trouble with it when i had gutsy, then it was fixed with feisty, and now hardy giving me trouble ....
<nubuntu> hmmmm, whats the easiest way to uninstall/install?
<nubuntu> or, should i say, the BEST way
<zoredache> well how did you install it?  If you installed with the package manager, then uninstall it that way..  If you did something more difficult like downloading from adobe's site then you are probably on your own for figuring that out
<nubuntu> ok, i look in synaptic
<akaaka> hello, i wonder why youtube its not woring with xubuntu?
<akaaka> i install adobe flash player, i install swfdec player for arobe macromedia flash and i install gnash swf player
<akaaka> and still i cant make it work:@
<akaaka> :S
<bassboi> hey is there a limewire type thing for xubuntu?
<akaaka> does
<akaaka> open office does not work with
<akaaka> xfce?
<itai> hi - to install xfce on ubuntu i need to run aptitude install xfce4, correct?
<itai> ..
<akaaka> hi
<akaaka> i need to add a new resolution to xubuntu
<akaaka> anybody know how can i add a 800 x 480 resolution?
<TheSheep> akaaka: try typing 'sudo displayconfig-gtk' in the terminal
<akaaka> thx
<akaaka> the sheep
<akaaka> i will try
<akaaka> hmmm
<akaaka> well the native resolutoin of my screen its 800x480
<akaaka> but when i test this resolution
<akaaka> i cant see anything
<akaaka> maybe its just a test problem?
<gaurdro> it may be the refresh rate.
<akaaka> maybe its just a test
<akaaka> yeah
<akaaka> i should accept it
<gaurdro> if you can try 60Hz
<akaaka> i should accept it
<akaaka> just to be sure
<akaaka> i only have the 58 option
<akaaka> not 60
<akaaka> wow
<akaaka> flawless
<akaaka> thanks a lot
<akaaka> im impressed how xubuntu its working on my asus eee
<akaaka> a celeron cpu and 512 ddr ram
<akaaka> lol
<akaaka> at least i already fix my wifi and resolution
<akaaka> now i need to fix my sound and see why youtube is not working lol
<TheSheep> akaaka: make sure you have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<akaaka> its working now
<akaaka> thanks a lot
<akaaka> the sound its also working now
<akaaka> for some weird reason
<akaaka> it seems my xubuntu 8.04 on my eeepc its ready no
<akaaka> now
<akaaka> i didnt have to use the eeexubuntu which is old xubuntu version
<TheSheep> akaaka: that's the 9" version?
<TheSheep> akaaka: or the 7"?
<akaaka> 7
<akaaka> i just discover that im still have resolution problems for example the settings manager, i cant see all the icons
<akaaka> almost all but not all
<akaaka> but overall its ok. for youtube i need to open the full to see it
<akaaka> i need to work more on it, but overall its good
<TheSheep> akaaka: the settings manager is like this, it's a bug
<akaaka> oh really?
<TheSheep> hopefully will be better in next version
<akaaka> hmmm
<akaaka> cool
<akaaka> good to know
<akaaka> oh cool
<akaaka> xubuntu use mousepad
<akaaka> not gedit
<akaaka> i didnt know
<bassboi> yayaya
<TheSheep> you can install getit or geany or any editor you like
<TheSheep> mousepad is kinda basic
<TheSheep> no syntax highlighting
<akaaka> YEAH
<akaaka> yeah
<akaaka> i like mousepad
<akaaka> how does fluxbux work on xfce?
<TheSheep> there is even fluxbuntu, I think
<TheSheep> or flubuntu?
<TheSheep> anyways, works fine
<akaaka> ok
<akaaka> but xfce by its own its fast
<akaaka> i dont think there would be to much difference between fluxbox and xfce
<akaaka> maybe fluxbox just a lil bit faster but well
<akaaka> i will give a try
<TheSheep> there is difference in ram usage
<akaaka> yeah fluxbox save a lot more
<akaaka> i guess
<akaaka> but xfce its running nice
<akaaka> at least better than gnome
<akaaka> on my eeepc
<TheSheep> don't fix what's not broken ;)
<akaaka> lol
<akaaka> oh yeah
<akaaka> external webcam its working
<akaaka> on amsn
<Name141> Does Xubuntu have the option to install with windows (wubi?)
<Name141> Like the other two ?
<Name141> on the original disk
<akaaka> i dont know about wubi but virtualbox sun edition
<akaaka> works flawless
<Name141> I have the xubuntu alternative install disk.. I don't see that option like on the shipped CDs.
<Name141> Is why I asked, if it was worth downloading the orginal CD
<Name141> original
<Name141> or whatever
<bassboi> SHOW ME WHAT FOR
<bassboi> MAKE ME UNDERSTAND IT
<TheSheep> bassboi: are you feeling alright?
<bassboi> i hope
<TheSheep> bassboi: please don't do such silly things
<bassboi> HEY GUYZ
<wols> !caps | bassboi
<ubottu> bassboi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ihab> can I change the location xubuntu used in installation of new applictions
<TheSheep> ihab: you can mount a different partition under /usr, it's easier when done from the beginning, now you would have to move the current content to the new partition, which is a little tricky
<TheSheep> ihab: applications on linux don't live in a single directory like on windows
<jokoon> on xubuntu, each time I start a session, the foreground color of the clock is reset to black... whats wrong ?
<TheSheep> jokoon: maybe it failed to save for some reason... it hosuld be saved in ~/.config/xfce/panel/ somewhere
<TheSheep> jokoon: make sure all files in tehre are writable by you
<jokoon> r&w ok
<jokoon> fg=65535R 65535G 65535B
<jokoon> bg=0R 0G 0B
<jokoon> and some other thing
<jokoon> each time I boot
<jokoon> I have some other partition that doesn't automatically mount
<jokoon> until I start the partition editor
<TheSheep> you could add it to fstab
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jokoon> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jokoon> !diskmounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jokoon> Hum !
<jokoon> Why each time I start a session
<jokoon> gnome manages the desktop
<jokoon> I don't want t'at !
<TheSheep> kill nautilus and save your session on logout
<jokoon> how do I save my session ?
<TheSheep> jokoon: there is a checkbox when you log out
<jokoon> and where can I manage my sessions ?
<TheSheep> jokoon: do what?
<jokoon> I would like to delete some sessions
<jokoon> How can I do that ?
<TheSheep> they are saved in ~/.cache/sessions...
<jokoon> can't I just set something so that xfce always manages my desktop
<jokoon> ?
<jokoon> sometime I need to use nautilus, only nautilus can browse phones ...
<jokoon> bluetooth I mena
<jokoon> mean
<Aquina> My system crashed twice in a row and on 3rd start the drive test went through sucessfully. Are there any steps (for data integrity) I'm expected to do?
<Aquina> Should I start the system from CD in rescue mode and check the whole FS or is the journaling of ext3 already sufficiant?
<zoredache> you should be fine...
<Aquina> ok, thx.
<hvgotcodes> hey i have a fresh install of xubuntu - does it have compiz by default like ubuntu?
<th0r> hvgotcodes, not according to synaptic
<hvgotcodes> th0r: do you know how to get the git version for xubunut?
<th0r> hvgotcodes, nope...sorry
<Jammet> Hello there ...
<Jammet> For some reason, it seems that I cannot select a mouse cursor theme. It's a real mess because it seems that in every other app is using a different set of mouse cursors by now.
<Jammet> While the cursor is in the Opera window I have theme A, when I have it in miro I have theme B *and* theme A, depending on where the cursor is, in the terminal I have theme B, in Thunar I have themes mixed up, too.
<Jammet> Just what is with this mess and how can that even be?
<Aquina> cu
<kim_> hi, i installed xubuntu yesterday and i was wanting to know how to work various programs since i am new to linux
<kim_> mostly i would like to know how to install and run frostwire on linux
<kim_>       is anybody out there that can please help me
<charlie-tca> What do you need help with?
<wols_> help.ubuntu.com
<kim_> i am complety new to linex and i need to running and installing software... but mainy running and installing frostwire so i can listen to music
<kim_> so if you can help me that would be great
<charlie-tca> I'm sorry, I can't help with that issue.
<th0r> kim_, you can download the latest frostwire .deb file from here http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<kim_> ok thank you very much
<kim_> ok i downloaded it and installed it but it wouldnt run should i just try it all again
<th0r> kim_, make sure you have java installed, then open a terminal and type 'frostwire' at the command line. That will if nothing else give you an error message to work witih
<kim_> ok
<kim_> i will install java and then open a terminal and let you know what happens
<kim_> ok, i have java downloaded but i have to choose which application will open it, what should i do now
<th0r> kim_, you should have installed java using synaptic....not download it
<evilbug> i'm having some trouble with a little crackling on audio playback on the left side. what's causing it?
<evilbug_> back. *power failure*
<kim_> hello, im back
<kim_> ok i have java installed, now i have to download and install frostwire. How is this different from windows
<kim_> can anyone help me with this
<PsynoKhi0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire have you checked that page first?
<thinkmassive> my desktop disappeared when I connected an external display to my laptop, and it hasn't come back since I rebooted with no external display
<thinkmassive> desktop meaning wallpaper and icons
<thinkmassive> I can't remember if it preserved my windows after last time I exited
<thinkmassive> any idea how to get these back?
<thinkmassive> DOH, I just had to check "Let xfce manage desktop"
<thinkmassive> haha I'll stop talking now...
<xaer0> hello
<xaer0> i got xubuntu were i want it :L) installed PC-BSD. its been a fun few days.
<xaer0> If i have to have GNOME installed for xubuntu... i installed Ubuntu Studio
<xaer0> i have a slight problem with my XFCE Application Menu. if i can get some help
<thinkmassive> xaer0, what is the problem?
<xaer0> the "other" menu listing :(
<thinkmassive> I'm not sure what you mean
<xaer0> and i can edit my menu via XFCE Settings Manager.. it just list system and if i uncheck it every app isnt listed
<thinkmassive> you want to manually edit the menu?
<thinkmassive> what about the menu are you trying to modify?
<xaer0> after i installed OpenGEU then removed it and opted for Ubuntu Studio... a menu entry called Other was added to my XFCE menu. This Other menu entry was added to GNOME but was removable.
<xaer0> i cant find a way to remove it from XFCE or at least hide it
<xaer0> so with ubuntu studio i can remove the "Other" menu listing (using Gnome's menu editor) but in XFCE i cant find a way (in XFCE Menu Editor)
<xaer0> the "other" menu entry is just an entry showing everything that is installed
<xaer0> so basically duplicate Symlinks
<thinkmassive> hmm you might check in /usr/share/applications to see if there's a .desktop file for it
<thinkmassive> or try "locate .desktop" and that will show you all the entries on your system
<thinkmassive> they could well be in ~/.local/applications
<xaer0> hr..
<xaer0> not the /usr/share/applications folder
<xaer0> this is what i got a ~/.local/share/applications/menu-xdg folder
<xaer0> with all the things listed in the "other" menu list
<xaer0> its just a bunch of symlinks.. i would raither make this "Other" menu listing hidden instead of deleting this folder just incase
<xaer0> the things listed in this menu-xdg are just ".desktop" files
<xaer0> ... dont know what to do
<xaer0> that did it just delete that .desktop files in the menu-xdg folder
<webdemon> hello all
<Odd-rationale> hi
<webdemon> ? for anyone. I am running Ubuntu atm, but someone said I might want to try Xubuntu since I only have a 2.0ghz machine. I have read on the .org its a lighter version but does it still do all that Ubuntu does?
<webdemon> also if I was to sudo apt-get X-desktop would that erase the Hardy version I am using right now?
<Odd-rationale> you mean xubuntu-desktop ?
<webdemon> yes
<Odd-rationale> no. you will get xubuntu hardy heron along side your ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> just choose which session you watn in the login session menu.
<webdemon> How do you like X?
<webdemon> I have had hardy for a week or so now
<Odd-rationale> xubuntu is cool
<webdemon> I have a 160gig drive that I am about to put into this machine, Should I install HH and then sudo get X or Just download X and install from CD?
<webdemon> without installing Ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> well. depends on whether you wnat gnome or not...
<webdemon> Ive been a windows person for 10+ yrs, its all pretty to me. I understand gnome and kde and know u can run both
<webdemon> guess it doesn't really matter
<webdemon> just looking for a OP in the matter from people who use the flavor
<webdemon> Im going to download x and try a fresh install. Might be back if it all works. lol. Thx for the help.
<webdemon> Bye
#xubuntu 2008-07-26
<hvgotcodes> anyone know how to enable xfce's own compositing effects in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager
<cody-somerville> Window Managers Tweaks
<Looney-Tunes> anyone here?
<bassboi> did 64 bit computing take off yet
<mindzoid> I have a problem. I installed the ubuntu xfce package on top of linux mint. Everthing works except I cant find the autostart-editor
<brightbelt> I'm having trouble - no sound at all
<brightbelt> I just installed Xubuntu today
<brightbelt> My interface shows 62 users here...where is everybody?
<brightbelt> bye for now.
<bassboi> any web designer software for gnome
<bassboi> or can i use kde packages with xubuntu
<TheSheep> bassboi: both
<bassboi> really ?
<bassboi> i found this one quanta program.. for kde it seems
<Raz0R> can xubuntu be installed on a ps3?
<TheSheep> no idea, even if so you'd require Sony's modules for it
<Raz0R> oh, it says on the menu that it is possible to install linux
<Raz0R> itd have to be written for ps3 though?
<TheSheep> Raz0R: yes, at least parts of the kernel
<TheSheep> Raz0R: I'm sure that if you google for it you will find lots of info
<Raz0R> TheSheep thankyou
<bassboi> if i were to install kde, would it automatically become default?
<TheSheep> bassboi: no
<TheSheep> bassboi: you would select it at the login screen
<bassboi> okie doke
<bassboi> tyvm
<bassboi> i like xfce better than kde
<whileimhere> Morning Peoples. I noticed that Thunar does not rotate images based on EXIF data is there a plug in for this to happen?
<jokoon> gvfs-fuse-daemon takes all my proc and I can't kill it even with sudo, whats wrong ? whats this proc ?
<whileimhere> Have you tried sudo kill -9 process-number
<jokoon> hope it won't break the moon or someting
<jokoon> How can I browse a bluetooth device without nautilus ?
<bassboi> SWEET JESUS
<jokoon> bassboi what what what ?
<bassboi> caffiene
<bassboi> kicked in.. i guess
<mindzoid> cant find autostart-editor. installed xfce package from ubuntu ontop of linux mint. Everything else works
<abcdcba> hello.  Trying to set up wifi in xubuntu.  Have a Realtek rt2500 chipset so I thought it would be easy....
<abcdcba> iwlist wlan0 scan says no results
<The-Kernel> where are the c header kernel files located?
<The-Kernel> on 8.04.1
<wols> kernel-headers-*
<wols> depending on your kernel version
<TheSheep> dpkg -L do list the files
<The-Kernel> found em
<The-Kernel> argh, VMware takes WAY to long to install
<The-Kernel> or I guess it takes way to long to install something inside vmware
<MalMen> hello
<MalMen> what is the requesits from xubuntu
<wols> 128MB RAM
<MalMen> hmmm
<MalMen> i have a p166 with 64MBytes of ram
<wols> damnsmallinux
<MalMen> :\
<MalMen> i only require one PC with network and firefox cappable
<wols> 64MB is not really useful for firefox
<wols> and 166 is very very slow for it too
<MalMen> hmm
<wols> I run it on a P2 233 128MB and I notice how slow it is
<MalMen> i have here a p200 too
<MalMen> i have in other times windows xp and that works good with firefox
<MalMen> but now i am with trooble in install
<MalMen> i dont know how i maded the boot before
<Sl4y3r> question for you guys
<Sl4y3r> i installed fluxbox and have been using it
<MalMen> maybe by floopy, but i not have a boot floopy right now, and not have too another pc with floopy to make a boot floopy
<Sl4y3r> and now i cant use xfce
<Sl4y3r> ?
<Sl4y3r> hello
<stevenw> anyone know why the mouse changes with diff apps?
<zoredache> possibly the different apps use a different gui toolkit or something...
<zoredache> I am not sure where mouse pointers come from though
<stevenw> yeah they change like there's one one apps, one for the panel and menus, one for some other apps
<stevenw> if i leave as default it's fine
<stevenw> unless i move in firefox or opera
<stevenw> grrr
<whileimhere> Hi I have a ram monitor running and it says that I am using up 157.7 meg of my 884.2 meg upon the default startup of XFCE Desktop. Is there any way to reduce this with XFCE?
#xubuntu 2008-07-27
<szkodnik> hi is anyone here?
<wols> no
<szkodnik> I've got a little problem. I've just installed xubuntu, and there is very noisy system beep. I'be found this: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859176 but here, in this desktop (slim-desktop dhell) the beep is coming out nopt from thr pc-spealer module, but from normal, integrated speaker. How can i disactivate this beep?
<szkodnik> sorry for the spelling, i haven't been using the desktop for few month, and have some problems with keyboard;) )
<wols> 02:01 <dpkg> rumour has it, bell is "xset b off" in X, or "setterm -blength 0" in console .  For some reason, bash beeps excessively when in emacs (default) mode.  "set -o vi" puts it in vi editing mode, which doesn't beep on partial completions.  See also <shell beep>.  or "set bell-style none" in ~/.inputrc, or in konsole, Settings->Bell->Visible Bell
<szkodnik> ypu know I'm  blonde..
<szkodnik> you*
<whileimhere> I have been playing with my panels and stuff and was wondering is there an easy way to restore the desktop to its defaults?
<whileimhere> :-D Anyone?
<preben_> hi! How do I turn off that f-spot is opened when I connect a camera. I got a dialog and misunderstood it so now it opens f-spot which I don't use every time I connect camera. I would like to change it to ignore
<preben_> I have set a custom command I want to run, but f-spot gets run too
<cwillu> preben_, (you didn't find anything under photos in nautilus, right?)
<preben_> cwillu: yes, but didn\t work
<preben_> another question. Is it possible to get xfce4-terminal not to run in background in a script? I want the script to wait until the xfce4-terminal is closed to continue
<preben_> works like this with xterm
<Nix3r>  i got struck by a virus while runing windows. and all my video / audio files were deleted. then i re partitioned all drives. any good utility to recover my data, i havnt formated them yet.i heard there are softwares that can recover from formated partitions too..?
<D4vid> hello i have som problems with my xubuntu
<D4vid> after i login nothing happens
<D4vid> it shows the cursor and a blue background but nothing else
<D4vid> someone know what might be the problem?
<TheSheep> D4vid: there was a bug that made it lock up randomly like that sometimes
<TheSheep> D4vid: try pressing alt+ctrl+backspace and logging in again
<TheSheep> D4vid: it's fixed in updates
<D4vid> ok i will try that
<D4vid> TheSheep, hmm it doesnt seem to wotk
<D4vid> work*
<D4vid> it locks up every time
<TheSheep> D4vid: you can switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1, log in, do updates, then switch back with alt+ctrl+f7
<D4vid> ok i will try that
<D4vid> TheSheep, seems like i cant run apt-get update since im not connected to the internet, im connection wirelessy, is there a way to connect to a wireless network in the console?
<TheSheep> D4vid: yes
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> D4vid: there should be some howto there
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Using%20the%20command%20Line
<TheSheep> D4vid: you can also just do 'ps x', look for the dbus daemon and kill it with 'kill PID', where PID is the number displayed next to the process name
<TheSheep> D4vid: it shuld unblock the graphical login
<D4vid> TheSheep, ok i have kind of a stupid problem there
<D4vid> how do scroll up?
<TheSheep> D4vid: shift+page up
<TheSheep> D4vid: or you can add '| less' at the end of your comamnd to make it open in a nicely scrollable and searchable viewer
<D4vid> TheSheep, ok thankyou, i restarted it now and it works
<Chaosguard> Hello - i just installed xubuntu hardy heron on my laptop and i dont get an osd volume display when i change the volume with the hotkeys of my laptops - what might cause this. I couldn't guess any useful search keywords to find support in the forums
<TheSheep> Chaosguard: xubuntu doesn't have an osd for that
<TheSheep> Chaosguard: you can add volume control to your panel
<Chaosguard> hmm do i need gnome pannel addons?
<Chaosguard> yeah i have that ofc
<Chaosguard> there is a bug whilst adding it manually
<Chaosguard> but drag and drop with tha panel works fine
<Chaosguard> the...
<TheSheep> yes, I remember there were some problems with it
<Chaosguard> the bug is known as far as i could read
<TheSheep> I suppose you could use the gnome's volume control
<TheSheep> although I'm not sure which part of it is responsible for the osd
<Chaosguard> i saw it on a xubuntu install at a college
<Chaosguard> but as of the philosophy of xfce it sounds logical that there is no such feature ;)
<Chaosguard> hmm ok TheSheep thanks for your help - i will ask him on monday how he got this workin
<TheSheep> not necessarily, it doesn't have to be expensive, you know
<TheSheep> it just so happened that nobody implemented it :)
<Chaosguard> thats another possible reason ;D
<PsynoKhi0> Hey, is there a list over the packages that ship with xubuntu's ISO, like the one for ubuntu (categorized packages and whatnot)?
<PsynoKhi0> I've done dpkg -l however that gives me an alphabetical list, I'd prefer to know what belongs where
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: you would have to look for all dependencies of the xubuntu-desktop package, I think
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: I'm primarily interested in the sound subsystem
<PsynoKhi0> especially in what changed in it since Guts
<PsynoKhi0> Gutsy* heh
 * TheSheep has no idea
<PsynoKhi0> are you running Hardy yourself?
<TheSheep> yes
<PsynoKhi0> have you installed PulseAudio?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> I have bad experiences with pa
<TheSheep> especially when I use MPD which works from another user
<TheSheep> I use dmix instead
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> crash testing the puter, brb
<PsynoKhi0> hi again... so trying to remove esound-common would pretty take away everything that plays sound in a way or another (why the heck doesn't ALSA suffice anyway?), and pulseaudio gets mixed reviews... what other alternatives do I have?
<PsynoKhi0> any gutsy user here? if so could you please put the content of your /etc/podprobe.d/alsa-base file in the pastebin? thanks
<PsynoKhi0> oy... modprobe.d*
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: esound-common is for providign support for esd in your app
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: so any app that *can* work with esd needs it
<PsynoKhi0> Obviously... though I still find it ridiculous that something that CAN use it CANNOT just say "oh what the hell I'll just do without"... guess I'll still have to deal with that fact heh
<PsynoKhi0> k crash test again, anyone wanna place bets on, how fast it'll lock up?
<wols_> !dmix
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<whileimhere> I have been playing with the MENU EDITOR on XFCE and I cannot seem to find out what adds a menu and what doesnt. For example how on earth would I know to put an include with the word system on it. Is there a page out ther with the commands it uses?
<bassboi> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bassboi> i like banshee
<Aliksy> hello everybody.  Having an issue that's probably painfully easy on xubuntu.  My dad is trying to listen to some internet radio thing. When he clicks 'play' in firefox, it says it downloads a play.pls file.. I imagine if I opened that in vlc it would connect to the radio? but I can't find the file 'cause it doesn't appear to be on the desktop.  And doing "open containing folder" asks me to choose an application.  And, being a newb and all, I don't know h
<Aliksy> ... bueller?
<TheSheep> Aliksy: you could right-click on the link and select 'save as'
<TheSheep> Aliksy: a .pls file is normal text file containing the real address of the radio
<Aliksy> If I could find the file I could open it in mousepad, right?
<Aliksy> the link to download the playlist appears to be some sort of javascript thinger
<TheSheep> yes, but vlc or mplayer wil lalso open them, read the ddress from them and use that
<TheSheep> Aliksy: you can also set /usr/bin/thunar as the default application for opening directories in firefox
<TheSheep> Aliksy: I wonder why it's not configured by default
<Aliksy> Aha.  They all went into \tmp\
<Aliksy> What the.. /now/ when I hit 'open' from the downloads menu it opens it in vlc.  It wasn't doing that before.
<Aliksy> Well, I guess that's a problem solved.  Thanks
<Aliksy> Is there a way to remove an application from the "Choose an application to open this file.." window?
<TheSheep> Aliksy: yes, they are saved in .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications
<Aliksy> Ok.  Now that the internet-radio is working, my dad's gone back to using the computer, so I'll mess with that later.
<Aliksy> He thinks I'm so smart, figuring things out.  "I went on irc and asked someone.." apparently makes me look smarter to him.
<TheSheep> it is :)
<Sydero> Does anyone know how to improve the fonts in xfce?
<Sydero> it looks kind of ugly compared to kde :(
<Sydero> font wise
<TheSheep> Sydero: sure, there is a font editor called fontforge, the guys from dejavu project accept all improvements
<Sydero> well the fonts don't look right at all :/
<Sydero> and I'm using tahoma as my system font
<TheSheep> Sydero: that's why
<Sydero> What should I do?
<Sydero> I'd like the fonts to more emulate windows
<TheSheep> Sydero: Tahoma is MIcrosoft's font, and they use various technologies in it that they patented, so they cannot be used outside of Windows.
<Sydero> What system font would you recommend?
<TheSheep> DejaVu Sans is nice, I like the condensed version as the system font best
<TheSheep> Terminus is nice for terminal
<Sydero> hmmm
<Sydero> I wonder if running at 96 dpi is also contributing to the problem
<TheSheep> make sure to enable hinting
<Sydero> yeah I have full on
<TheSheep> ad use the proper subpixel hinting for your monitor
<TheSheep> dpi can break hinting, but 96 is Windows' default, so it should work fine with Tahoma I guess
<Sydero> Do any of you guys run snort on a home computer?
<Sydero> if you're not even using it as a server on the net
<Sydero> hmmmm verdana doesn't look too bad
<lc2> has anyone had sound stop working on them since one of the recent updates? :\
 * lc2 has no sound, is panicking.
<bassboi> i've been seeing a lot of people with sound issues
<bassboi> :|
<bassboi> i get wonky video trying to use 8.04 on my other PC
<lc2> :\
<bassboi> i use 7.10 mythbuntu, it works
<lc2> it was working fine until i did an update today (which i had been putting off for too long, but whatever)
<lc2> post-reboot, sound stopped working, in all programs
<bassboi> check your sound card settings
<bassboi> make sure digital out is off
<bassboi> i had that issue with my audigy
<bassboi> if you're not using digital that is
 * lc2 doesn't have a digital out setting.
<bassboi> hm odd
<bassboi> i have sound, but no mixer controls.. so i can't help much
<bassboi> odd, yes
<lc2> oh this is more interesting
<lc2> i wonder if it's detected my onboard soundcard rather than my other one, for some reason
<lc2> *plugs it into the onboard one*
<bassboi> lol that happened to me too, believe it or not
<bassboi> i rebooted, one quit working and the other started
<lc2> i just checked, it wasn't that
<lc2> the odd thing, is that after the update, my mixer looked totally different, like there were controls there that didn't exist before, etc :\
<lc2> and some which had disappeared altogether
<bassboi> odd
<bassboi> most of the time i play with settings, and usually it works most of the time
<bassboi> mute and unmute devices, move sliders
<lc2> hmm
<lc2> okayyy
<lc2> so it turned out i had a whole load of non-existent devices listed in audacious' preference
<lc2> +s
 * lc2 has sound again!
<lc2> and two soundcards listed in the alsa plugin's settings that don't exist
<lc2> sound in everything else isn't working
<lc2> but that's okay
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> I have a bit of a problem.
<spasticteapot> My laptop takes forever to get a network address from an ethernet connection, and when it does, it still won';t let me connect to the internet.
<spasticteapot> (I'm connecting a thinkpad X61 to a cable modem.)
<Sydero> disable iptables?
<Sydero> Have you actually configured it
<Sydero> during setup
<spasticteapot> iptables?
<spasticteapot> sydero: I set it to both "roaming mode" and DHCP - neither worked.
<Sydero> what does it say in ifconfig?
<spasticteapot> ...I should've checked.
<spasticteapot> I have a bit of a problem: To pick up a wifi signal (and use Xchat) I need to exit the house.
<spasticteapot> The modem in question is INSIDE the house.
<Sydero> :D
<spasticteapot> What should it say?
<Sydero> maybe you need to set priority or something
<Sydero> not sure
<Sydero> like use eth0 now instead of eth1
<Sydero> hmmm
<spasticteapot> Priority?
<Sydero> nvm
<Sydero> do you have nm-applet open?
<bassboi> crack kills
<Sydero> good to know
<spasticteapot> ???
<spasticteapot> Am I still connected?
<Sydero> Do you have nm-applet open?
<Sydero> meh
<Sydero> OMG xubuntu is SO much better with hinting disabled :D
<Sydero> kind of ironic in a way
<Sydero> Is bytecode interpreter enabled by default?
<TheSheep> Sydero: bytecode interpreter of what?
<Sydero> TheSheep: for fonts
<Sydero> I think it's an alternative form of hinting
<Sydero> that works better with ms fonts
<TheSheep> Sydero: ms has his font hinting and kernng technologies patented, you won't see them anywhere outside windows
<Sydero> I know
<Sydero> but apparently bytecode interpreter does a better job than the default
<bassboi> what if i have turretts ?
<akaaka> hello.. what would be the system - preferences - sessions.. for xubuntu?
<ere4si> xfce akaaka
<akaaka> yeah
<akaaka> xfce not gnome
<akaaka> but i was use to gnome
<Sydero> sessions?
<akaaka> yeah
<akaaka> i need to go to startup programs
<Sydero> autostart
<Sydero> autostarted apps
<akaaka> where is that
<bassboi> settings manager, top left
<akaaka> wowl
<akaaka> compared to ubuntu there very lil startup programs
<akaaka> i just had to take out the printer one
<akaaka> but there are not useless startups as evolution alarm notifer or cheeck for new hardware drivers
<akaaka> or the bluetooth one
<akaaka> xfce rules
<x14q0246z5> hi all ... random question.  i have xubuntu installed on a laptop, i had a few ssh sessions open with another local box & forgot about them when i suspended my laptop.  to my surprise the sessions were resumed with no problem (same session, could resume background procs).  my question is - how is that done :-)
<Myrtti> hmm, about the same way as in Windows ;-)
<Sydero> magic x14q0246z5
<Sydero> magic
<x14q0246z5> that's why i ask... in windows i lose my sessions ;-)  currently using putty there... haven;t really tried other ssh clients - which one you using ?
<Sydero> well it would have to reinitiate them
<Sydero> or it doesn't send a termination signal
<TheSheep> x14q0246z5: it all depends on how long it was suspended and whether anything was sent during that time
<TheSheep> x14q0246z5: this trick only works for short time spans
<x14q0246z5> to be honest... I had assumed it wasn't an option to keep them with the network connection being dropped.  so could very possibly have config options i haven;t been looking into.  and yes... this was a quick suspend/resume. (and sorry about the user name... been a while since i've been on irc & my first couple trys were allready taken ;-) )
<x14q0246z5> thanks for the info all... i'll see if I have similar luck in windows.  not required behaviour... but certainly nice to have.
<akaaka_>  hello can someone help me, i need to check what level number its my vm.swappiness what command do i need to type
<zOap> hi I´m using compiz as my window manager in xubuntu 8.04. but it doesnt load before after xfcewm is loaded. which makes all windows make weird before it goes normal. is there any way to load compiz from login? as the defualt wm for xfce?
<akaaka_> hello... if i have a solid state drive and 512 of ram.. which swappiness level you recommend?
<akaaka_> more swap or less
<Sydero> more than 512
<Sydero> well
<Sydero> depends
<Sydero> on what you run
<akaaka_> just basic applications
<akaaka_> and i dont have a swap partition
<Jorophose> Is xubuntu getting more and more bloated, or is it just Xfce gaining this weight? From what I hear requirements have ballooned from ~128MB of RAM ideal to 256MB+... Currently I've got a celeron 500MHz with 192MB of RAM and from what I understand hardy will run much slower than dapper did. Anyone feel like commenting on that? =/
<nikolam> hi i have interesting problem
<nikolam> My monitor on my desktop machine just died dhis evening
<nikolam> I am writing this from asus eee connected to home machine with dead monicor, that is conected to internet
<D4vid> do you think its xubuntu related?
<nikolam> I have xubuntu on desktop :*)
<D4vid> it sounds like something hardwarerelated
<nikolam> so How do i regain control on desktop xubuntu
<nikolam> with no monitor attached?
<D4vid> that might be hard
<D4vid> do you have any warranty left?
<nikolam> Machine is working, with no monitor, firestarter firewall is active and I am on local network of it
<nikolam> I am not thinking about monitor right now
<nikolam> I am thinkimghow do I regain control over desktop machine running Xubuntu
<nikolam> So that I can copy some files from it fortommorow`s work
<nikolam> No samba, nfs is started but never used etc
<nikolam> So what shoud I do wihout obviously replacing monitor
<D4vid> enter the text console on it and then copy files to an external drive maybe?
<nikolam> text console is on the monitor. Monitor is dead
<D4vid> yeah but you can still write stuff right
<nikolam> I have working network connection to it
<D4vid> i dont know what else you can do without a monitor
<nikolam> hmm.. yes, BUT i don`t think that ctrl
<nikolam> ctrl+alt+f1 works on xubuntu
<D4vid> yeah
<nikolam> If I just started sshd ...
<nikolam> Is there any way to boot from alternate cd .. does alternate cd enables serial console connection on boot?
<nikolam> .. or something
<bassboi> hey how i take a screen shot
<bassboi> prt scr dont work
<D4vid> you can add a screenshot utility to your toolbar
#xubuntu 2009-07-20
<walzmyn> Is there a way to make a particular window not do the Alt+LeftClick to move thing? I'm running a game via wine and that's becomeing an issue
<AceBlade159> anybody know what changed between 8.10 and 9.04 pertaining to SATA HDD Detection?
<ubuntu> hey guys just thought  id come and brag
<ubuntu> just broke past my schools internet system
<ubuntu> btw the internet system is handled by a whindows server
<ubuntu> does #xubuntu liek?
<R1cochet> im trying to connect an xbox controller and get cant enumerate device. what can i do to fix this issue?
<R1cochet> xbox vanilla wired
<vidd> every time i log out and back in, my screen resolution changes back to the best possible resolution (which i can read cuzz of poor eyesight) how do I make my resolution setting permanant (without checking the stupid "save session" option)?
<R1cochet> dont think u can
<BB82> hey I need a hand with a few questions, I'm wondering what people use to browse their samba shares witn in XFCE?
<BB82> seems like the community is torn on this one and there's no easy answer
<BBr82> Hi, what do people use to browse samba shares with in XFCE?
<_Pete_> smbclient
<BBr82> is that a GUI?
<_Pete_> no
<chriszf_> Hey all. Anyone around?
<chriszf_> I just upgraded to the latest xubuntu,
<chriszf_> and now my quit menu seems to be... wrong.
<chriszf_> All I have is 'log out'. i don't get the suspend/hibernate/shutdown menu anymore.
<BBr82> _Pete_, i read that XFCE can't browse with smbclient.... it's Gnome or KDE that can
<durt> been a while since I've used samba, but I used to use linneighbourhood.
<Jmns> hi!
<chamalo1> bonjour
<ocs_> hi. I have an init script which must export an environment variable MY_VAR . Unfortunately, with a normal user i CAN export it, but with root I CAN'T; what can I do ? thanks
<ocs_> cd #bash
<ocs_> join #bash
<blaamann> When xfce is launching two instances of Pidgin starts up on my father's box. Where do I configure what to start up or not?
<ablomen> blaamann, it might be in settings manager=>autostarted apps, or in the pidgin config itself
<blaamann> ablomen: It is not in autostarts, let me have a look in Pidgin.
<blaamann> Still it is weird that two instances starts
<ablomen> oh and you can also try the .config/xfce4-session/ folder, there is a .rc file there and there might be .desktop files too
<blaamann> Nothing in Pidgin. Let me try .config
<homebrewcider> hey all, I'm trying to print to cd. I have (as advised) set up a 2nd printer for this purpose. I have cd set as the media, I have cd tray set as the source, I have this 2nd printer set as the printer for the job but all the jobs fail, can anyone help please?
<SiDi> homebrewcider: try in #ubuntu too, it's the same app
<homebrewcider> done that before no luck
<blaamann> I edited/removed some lines in ~./cache/sessions/xfce4-session-my-desktop:0 in order to avoid two instances of Pidgin to start at each log in.
<ablomen> ok, and did it work?
<blaamann> ablomen: Yes it did :-)
<confusious> 54 people in the room,huh ?  Wow ! We're cookin' now  ! Okay...that's enough tom-foolery for now.So,how is everybody this fine morning ? Deadicated {fairly newb}Xununtu user here from Bishop,California.{If anybody knows where that is anyway}Okay...let's begin.Hopefully this won't take too long.'Cuz,MAN,do I HAVE TO het some sleep ! Issue #1 of 2 {so far} this morn....
<confusious> Trying to drag & drop files from desktop to desktop folder, [desktop is waaaaaaaay too crowded at this point]the files do indeed show up within the folder.But,the files are not being removed from the desktop.In order for that to happen,I must go back &right click on each & every single file & click on "delete".Why,why,why ??? I just don't understand.I remember that with "Microshit' errrrrr Microsoft Windows,all I had to do w
<knome> confusious, shift+drag
<techie> hehe, you even have to do that with windows =p
<confusious> Really knome ?? Alright !! Hey,good to see you again ! Thank.I'll give thgat a try
<knome> confusious, good to see you too :)
<techie> ... you seem to be on here alot knome
<knome> techie, that's because i am ;)
<techie> hrrm, almost like a bot...
<knome> it's holiday so i can be even more here if i feel like
<techie> print hello world?
<knome> techie, you should try ubottu for automatic answers ;)
<confusious> Hey,hey ! That works.But,no I didn't have to do that with wins.............
<knome> confusious, what was the other problem?
<confusious> maybe though that was because I was running 98 ?
<techie> confusious, from desktop maybe but when moving anything across drives yes you do
<confusious> Other problem..............
<techie> fire away
<knome> confusious, maybe, 98 is not built on the same standards than the os's now, for example xp/vista or xubuntu 8.10/9.04
<knome> (more like "with the same standards" maybe)
<techie> ... you call vista an OS???
<confusious> I would like to be able to talk to somme people online oncein awhile in chat...You know...like my 69 year old mother but..........
<confusious> it seems that I don't have pidgin set up just right yet................
<knome> apparently it can run some software and even muilti-task (with a high-spec pc), so...
<techie> which instant messenger were you wanting to use pidgin for?
<confusious> every single person in my buddy list seems to ALWAYS  be "offline"
<confusious> how can that be ?
<techie> which instant messenger were you wanting to use pidgin for?
<confusious> good one Techie ! That made me chuuckle
<techie> im being serious
<techie> pidgin supports too many protocols which makes it more annoying to set up
<confusious> Well,I thought Pdg was for multiple so I set up accts at msn yahoo & ??
<techie> yes
<knome> confusious, aim, icq, irc...
<techie> but it just complicates things having one thing multitask
<techie> for msn you can use aMSN
<confusious> That is certainly true sometimes Tech
<techie> which will make life a ton easier
<confusious> aMSN ?
<knome> techie, personally i like pidgin. it's interface is much better looking than amsn's
<confusious> what do you mean by "a"MSN ?
<techie> knome, that a debate on preference though, not ease of set up
<knome> confusious, amsn is an application
<techie> "aMSN" is a linux MSN messenger alternative
<knome> techie, i personally also find pidgin easy to set up, actually
<confusious> Hmmmmmm maybe I should read Pdgin's faq's ??
<confusious> ahhhhhh
<knome> techie, the only "problem" is that you have to know *what* you are setting up
<confusious> .......
<techie> too true knome
<knome> techie, but that's hardly a problem for somebosy like me who is this much at irc
<techie> same here
<confusious> so just because I have an email addy at hotmail I'm not lready set up at pidgin for IM'ing ?
<techie> yes you are
<techie> pidgin will handle the MSN protocol
<confusious> hmmmmmmm wonder wy evreybody is always offline to me then ?
<techie> could be a possible error in the setup, bad network or even that everyone is simply offline
<confusious> with pidgin I'm using all the diff IMing services at same time right ?
<techie> yes and no
<confusious> Very well could be Tech.I'm kind of a lonely guy & don't really have too many friends ya know ?
<confusious> heh heh
<techie> lol
<confusious> hmmmmm yes & no ?
<techie> with pidgin you are able to connect to various different network protocols
<techie> but msn still only talks to other msn users
<confusious> Well............
<confusious> pretend I'm writing email at hot mail & one friend signs in at yahoo...pidgin would tell me right ?
<knome> confusious, yes, but you have to have a yahoo account as well
<confusious> Yes,I do..............
<techie> yes, hotmail and yahoo are linked
<knome> techie, are they?
<knome> wow...
<techie> yeah
<knome> :P
<techie> they linked over a year ago i thik
<knome> confusious, to make it clear: as long as you add all of your accounts to pidgin, yes, you will get notifications from all of your friends from different networks.
<confusious> I think I need to go read on Pidgin's http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin      huh ?
<knome> confusious, and you can reply to everybody.
<knome> confusious, that might be a good starting point
<confusious> Dig it.Thanks,Knome
<confusious> Think I'd better go to bed now before the ol' woman has a tizzy fit....................
<techie> i over complicate things.... maybe spending half a year in #pclinuxos changed me
<knome> confusious, good night :)
<confusious> She gets REALLY cranky when I'm on her.Especially alot or like,say,all night ! heh heh
<techie> night dude
<confusious> which I do alot on my days off.You see,I want to be a "Techie" too
<confusious> Before I go though...........
<techie> lol, i earnt my ttle today at school
<knome> confusious, the last time i helped you it was 6:30am when we finished ;)
<techie> i completely bypassed the schools internet server
<confusious> where is everybody ?? Knome,were you the guy fromFinland ?
<knome> confusious, yep. it's 1pm here, so i've just woken up :D
<techie> 10:32Pm here... NZ FTW!!!
<confusious> your"ttle" ?? you mean "title " ?
<techie> im using a cheap ass keyboard while i setup a new OS on my main pc
<confusious> Wow.Bit of a late riser are we? heh heh
<techie> so im aloud to make typos
<knome> confusious, well if you go to sleep 5am...
<confusious> ahhhaaaaaaa I see
<confusious> So wher's ol Techie from ?
<techie> Aotearoa
<confusious> Uhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhh running low on ciggies
<confusious> Huhhhhhhhhhh ?>?? Where the heck is that ??????????
<techie> it means New Zealand
<confusious> wowThough I was at least e "decent" gographer heh heh
<confusious> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.,...................
<techie> lol
<confusious> Had a kind of a good friend fromn New Zea...........
<knome> confusious, cut down on the h's please ;)
<knome> confusious, and .'s
<confusious> Grate Musician
<confusious> h's ?
<knome> confusious, i see a lot of letters "h"
<techie> "Uhhhhhhhh" "ohhhhhhhhhh" "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh"
<confusious> Is that considereed bad online etiuette ?
<confusious> oops think I spelled that wrong
<knome> yeah. and it's make the text hard to read/follow
<techie> etiquette*
<confusious> sorry
<knome> np
<confusious> Kind of always considered myself a decent speller.So,that's kind of embarrressing.How do you "galrigh guys......gonna say goodnight for now & go study up on "online etiquette" too ha ha
<confusious> oops......"get around"
<knome> good night :)
 * techie waves
<confusious> gn & thanks alot everybody
<techie> my god its taken about an hour to format this hard drive
<knome> :)
<techie> thanks god im used to using a CLI
<techie> just opened about 10 pakcage managers
<knome> haha
<techie> package*
<techie> had to use tty1 to kill them all
<knome> :)
<techie> omg this machine is still formatting
<techie> it shouldnt take this long to format 113gig into ntfs
<knome> into ntfs? well...
<knome> it might take.
<techie> yay it finished
<techie> know anyone with an ssh server that i would be able to get a login for, for ssh tunnel purposes?
<techie> OMG i think my windows XP ISO has cone bad
<techie> gone*
<techie> i cant really be bothered at the moment
<techie> screwit im installing xubuntu
<techie> not permanently though
<techie> ima switch machines now that i have a livecd booted
<hatake_kakashi> you know you can't resist :D
<Techie> heya hatake
<hatake_kakashi> yo
<Techie> hows things going?
<hatake_kakashi> suppose its been somewhat ok, yourself?
<Techie> im happy
<Techie> if you look back on the logs
<Techie> you might notice that i got past the school server today
<Techie> bout 9 hours ago roughly
<hatake_kakashi> heh I'm looking through the buffer, you briefly explained it :)
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> the admin wants to do me in for running linux off of a live usb when the system was down
<Techie> says its against the computer use agreement
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<hatake_kakashi> tell him its not your fault if he left the door wide open :)
<Techie> nah
<Techie> thats the least of his problems
<hatake_kakashi> haha
<Techie> i can cause chaos no matter what OS im using
<hatake_kakashi> so he had his hands full
<Techie> i already have the admin passwords
<hatake_kakashi> been there did that :)
<Techie> hrmm, wonder if i can get my ATI radeon working in linux again
<hatake_kakashi> via fglrx :D
<Techie> i never could get that working properly in PClinuxOS
<Techie> which was a pity because i realy wanted to use compiz
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<hatake_kakashi> well older cards might, newer cards, depends
<Techie> oh man this is gonna suck
<Techie> i just realised im gonna have to work out how to play the sound thats coming in from line in
<ablomen> arnt ati drivers foss nowadays?
<Techie> not sure
<hatake_kakashi> well no there's both
<Techie> newer ones will be open
<hatake_kakashi> like nvidia, but open source isn't that great and I hear on ati its worse
<Techie> but not sure about the older ones
<Techie> ati had absolutely no open source untill they got bought out by AMD
<ablomen> hatake_kakashi, thats just free as in beer, im sure iv read amd wanting to foss the drivers
<hatake_kakashi> I know with nvidia there is nv and nvidia, nv being open source and nvidia being proprietary. ati I think something and fglrx
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> I hope they will make that happen, so far its been all smoke and mirrors from what I have heard from the rest
<Techie> heres some advise, if your ever purchasing hardware for a linux box, DONT GET ATI
<Techie> ooh almost installed
<Techie> DONE
<Techie> ill be right back
<hatake_kakashi> and don't get one with broadcrap chipsets
<hatake_kakashi> i.e. broadcom
<th0r> hatake_kakashi: my broadcom chip worked out of the box, it was the atheros usb wifi that gave me fits
<hatake_kakashi> th0r, atheros does in some way support the linux community more than broadcom
<th0r> hatake_kakashi: although I have to admit that the latest kernel killed the broadcom wifi and left the atheros alone
<hatake_kakashi> though yeah I must admit that there are some atheros that are still gray patches
<techie> hehe 2.8ghz 1.5gig RAM and Xubuntu... ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM
<ablomen> intel+nividia==good support :)
<th0r> hatake_kakashi: I finally had to resort to ndiswrapper to get the atheros to work
<hatake_kakashi> 2.6 C2D + 4GB  and xubuntu :D
<techie> oooh, DDR2 im guessing\
<hatake_kakashi> th0r, its not ar5007ug is it?
<hatake_kakashi> techie, yeah :)
<techie> *sigh* DDR333
<th0r> don't recall offhand....would have to look it up again. But have an appointment so have to run....ttfn
<hatake_kakashi> still, its nice that I have one of the most powerful boxen running xubuntu :P and linux even
<hatake_kakashi> ablomen, intel and nvidia are a bit of a worrying combo, intel doesn't like nvidia stepping on their turf
<techie> i might be in luck for my compiz support
<techie> theres ATI drivers int he repos
<techie> in the*
<hatake_kakashi> yeah there should :)
<ablomen> hatake_kakashi, well with nvidia i mean just the graphics, not nvidia chipset
<hatake_kakashi> just like nvidia's proprietary drivers
<ablomen> though these work good on linux too
<hatake_kakashi> ablomen, heard of the story behind nvidia ion? intel was fuming
<hatake_kakashi> nvidia chipset I wouldn't recommend, it has its own issues
<ablomen> hmm after about.. 2005, i'v always had good drivers for nvidia chipsets
<hatake_kakashi> otoh they were at that time lacking linux support, such as nforce4 and ethernet... driver became forcedeth which was some reverse engineered driver
<vidd> how do you permanently choose not the best resolution?
<Nitrousoxide> Hello everyone, i need help, i installed xubuntu over ubuntu server using sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Nitrousoxide> and im not getting any network connectivity
<Nitrousoxide> can someone point me to a driver page?
<Nitrousoxide> No, Ok
<SiDi> Nitrousoxide: click on the network manager icon and click on the networks you want to connect to
<SiDi> and make sure you didnt toggle your network shutdown button if it's a laptop (usually on the front / side of the laptop)
<SiDi> network is EXACTLY the same in ubuntu and xubuntu
<vidd> SiDi, how do you permanently choose not the best resolution?
<SiDi> vidd: you mean force screen resolution ?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> well...no
<SiDi> I use nvidia-settings but its probably different with ati / intel
<vidd> its a shown setting
<vidd> but the pc picks 12-something instead of 1024x768
<Nitrousoxide> SiDi: SOrry, it doesnt pick the card up
<ablomen> vidd, edit xorg.conf (thats what nvidia-settings does too)
<Nitrousoxide> DiDi: it used to work in ubuntu server 9.4 untill i installed xubuntu, then it broke it
<vidd> ablomen, there is no xorg.conf anymore
<ablomen> vidd, there is, or should be, xorg should still read xorg.conf before doing things on the fly
<ablomen> or that changed in the last version of xorg
<ablomen> so if it doesnt exists you can create it
<ablomen> you should only have to make a screen section with a display subsection and a default depth
<vidd> i SHOULD be able to just go into the display settings tool, pick my resolution, and it stick
<ablomen> hehe yeah true
<vidd> someone told me how to do it b4...months ago, and i cant remember
<vidd> and what ever happened to the auto-started applications configuration tool?!?
<LoOp_Jr> hol
<LoOp_Jr> alguien habla español ?
 * SiDi does
<vidd> SiDi, do you by chance know how to make your resolution settings permanent without mucking around with xorg?
<vidd> i want it set per user...not global
<SiDi> vidd: i dont
<vidd> =\
 * forces también habla español
<knome> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vidd> knome, you by chance know the answer to my question?
<knome> vidd, not really
<vidd> any idea why it no longer works?
<knome> nope
<knome> sorry
<mikubuntu> anybody know why i would be getting these funny symbols on my screen where it should be reading something else?
<mikubuntu> http://imagebin.org/56562
<vidd> one moment please
<vidd> those "funy symbols" are for typeset (fonts) your browser cannot display properly
<vidd> have you made any changes recently on your system?
<mikubuntu> i don't think so
<vidd> have you had this problem b4?
<mikubuntu> updates, normal stuff
<mikubuntu> no, never had this
<vidd> updates....any kernel updates or firefox updates?
<mikubuntu> well, i didn't notice firefox or kernel updates since 3 am when i fell asleep to now
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> i would first restart firefox....
<mikubuntu> did
<vidd> also, do you do do yahoo clasic or the new crap?
<mikubuntu> classic.  new yahoo sucks
<vidd> hehe....i hear ya
<vinnl> vidd, you don't like new stuff, don't you? :P
<vidd> risistance is NOT futile!
<vidd> =]
<vidd> *resistance
<vidd> mikubuntu, is it just that peice of spam? or is it on all web pages?
<vidd> hrm...all my yahoo spam is displayed properly....
<vidd> so it must be the fonts on your system
<vidd> have you rebooted your system?
<mikubuntu> no, have not rebootd
<mikubuntu> i'm escared to
<vidd> ?
<vidd> why so?
<mikubuntu> been on chat channels a lot, freenode support channels, isit possible anyone might have attackd my system
<mikubuntu> (paranoia)
<vidd> did you set yopur password to something stupid like "god" or "password"?
<mikubuntu> not that bad
<mikubuntu> but i never feel 'good enough' about passwords, you know
<vinnl> Then to what did you set it? (Just kidding :P)
<vidd> mikubuntu, word of advise about passwords....
<mikubuntu> :P
<vidd> 8-10 characters....
<mikubuntu> yes, yes?
<mikubuntu> mine is nine
<vinnl> Capital letters, special signs, numbers, etc.
<vidd> at least 2 numbers, at least 2 caps, and 2 lower-case
<mikubuntu> has all those
<mikubuntu> well, not two caps it dont
<vidd> then your password is 400% better then mine =]
<mikubuntu> hahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhaha
<vidd> do you have an ssh server, web server, ftp server, telnet server, or any other world-accessable servers running on your system?
<mikubuntu> lemme run let the dog out.  you think he could have something to do with it?  i don't trust ANYBODY.
<vidd> for the most part, you practically have to INVITE someone to hack your system
<vinnl> Also, don't use the same password for everything. You might want to append the last two letters of the thing you're signing in to to your password just to make it different. That way, they can't automatically break into your other stuff :)
<vidd> avoid flamer, and let IRC Trolls alone
<vidd> script kiddies are annoying but pretty impotent against basic linux security
<vidd> but your issue is (90% certain) a fubar'd font
<vidd> mikubuntu, you back yet?
<mikubuntu> ya, back
<mikubuntu> the dog is a resource hog
<vidd> click the "view" on your firefox.....
<mikubuntu> view (source?)
<vidd> what is "encoding" set to?
<mikubuntu> unicode utf 8
<mikubuntu> auto decode (off)
<vidd> sounds like a reboot is in order
<mikubuntu> k, brb
<vidd> do other sites have this issue? or just your yahoo mail?
<mikubuntu> when i woke up, i had several tabs not rendering any type, including my server admin for my website
<mikubuntu> computer has been on for at least 4 days
<mikubuntu> 24/7
<vidd> ok...so then in all likelihood, you have new fonts that need to be properly initialized
<mikubuntu> aaaahhhhh
<vidd> just log out of X and log back in.......
<vidd> or reboot
<mikubuntu> control alt del ?
<vidd> 9.04?
<mikubuntu> y
<vidd> no...not ctrl+alt+del
<mikubuntu> shift alt backspace?
<vidd> the version lets me know if you need to do ctrl+alt+bcksp or alt+SysRq+k
<mikubuntu> 904
<vidd> alt+SysRq+k
<vidd> heh....he found it =]
<vinnl> :P
<vidd> gee....applications->logout->logout works too....dont it?
<vinnl> Suppose so
<vidd> >.<
<mikubuntu> am i back?
<vinnl> Yep :)
<mikubuntu> k, i was on chatzilla b4, now xchat
<mikubuntu> how do i get user list up in xchat?
<vinnl> It should be on the right-hand side
<mikubuntu> nope.
<vinnl> Also nothing you can drag out?
<mikubuntu> oh, i see, theres a little friend icon and you have to click to get it out.  i like czilla better i think
<vinnl> Ah, you might have installed Xchat-GNOME
<vinnl> Though I'm not a fan of Xchat either
<mikubuntu> vidd, fonts are back
<mikubuntu> problem must have been 'what you said'
<vidd> =]
<vidd> the "four hours of updating b4 i fell asleep" was the real clue
<vidd> at least that was what i translated what ya said into
<vidd> well....i have to attend a training session for work
<vidd> later
<Jmns> hello
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<knome> !hi | vinnl
<ubottu> vinnl: please see above
<knome> ;)
<vinnl> :)
<Jmns> so, what's everybody media player of choice?
<knome> Jmns, i use listen as it's the xubuntu default
<vinnl> Mine is gmpc, but it's not quit easy to setup
<vinnl> Using Banshee at the moment, and I like Rhythmbox as well
<knome> vinnl, that's a frontend to mpd?
<vinnl> knome, yep, and a good one at that :)
<knome> heh
<knome> vinnl, as you're browsing through my articles, you'll find an interesting article then :)
<vinnl> knome, cool :)
<knome> partly ontopic: np: album In Absentia by Porcupine Tree
<Jmns> I find Exaile to be an awesome media player
<vinnl> Exaile was quite good too, don't know why I stopped using that at a certain moment
<mikubuntu> i like vlc
<vinnl> I just got a notice of their latest blog post that a new alpha has been released :)
<knome> mikubuntu, it's not that good at collection handling
<mikubuntu> i don't use it a lot, watching videos is a luxury i can't afford too much of
<Jmns> vlc it's like for single files, I can't see myself browsing thru a whole library of files with it
<knome> mikubuntu, with a record collection of 550+ titles i can't think i'd enjoy using vlc as my main media player
<Jmns> I guess I didn't made myself clear, I mean music media player
<mikubuntu> but, i had this one courthouse video that i couldn't get to play with any other player and vlc handled it
<knome> titles as records ;)
<knome> not tracks
<Jmns> thats ocd knome
<knome> ocd?
<mikubuntu> gotta run guys, work is calling
<Jmns> obsesive compulsive disorder XD
<knome> lol
<Jmns> for videos I love SMPlayer
<knome> Jmns, not really, it's more like a hobby
<knome> Jmns, i don't love the cd's, i love the music
<knome> but still i don't have to listen to the music all the time
<knome> though seeing the cd's makes me feel calm..
<knome> ;)
<Jmns> lol
<Jmns> once again... ocd
<knome> haha
<vinnl> I *do* have to listen to music *all* the time
<knome> hehe
<Jmns> I can't listen to certain music while typing something that requires an amount of focus
<Jmns> it has to be instrumental music
<knome> i do listen to music whenever i sit on my computer (that's a lot of hours per day), but still haven't got an mp3 player and not going to have one
<Jmns> or songs that I don't know the lyrics
<Jmns> otherwise I'll start to singalong
<knome> Jmns, depends... you can listen to some rhytmic music
<vinnl> Jmns, I always sing along, I must look like a retard :P
<knome> vinnl, :D
<vinnl> So yeah, I also need that sometimes :P
<Jmns> I do!, i always singalong...
<vinnl> Well, in the train I can often restrain myself... Though I do move my lips to the words xD
<Jmns> it gets ridiculous while I'm driving
<knome> i often play the air guitar and hum to the melodies
<knome> ...
<Jmns> one time a couple of chick started to singalong with me at a red light I guess I looked so into the song I got them inspired
<knome> that must sound/look weird
<Jmns> I play drum the steering wheel
<vinnl> knome, me too :)
<knome> oh, i also play the air drums
<vinnl> Jmns, I can't wait until I've got my driver's license :)
<vinnl> knome, I
<knome> (and now and then beat my monitors)
<vinnl> I even dance to m stuff :P
<knome> vinnl, me too :P
<knome> vinnl, *sit* and dance
<knome> that must look ridiculous
<vinnl> I'm now playing Slam by Pendulum, I don't know if you've seen the clip, but I do it like that :P
<vinnl> Only without the belly xD
<knome> haven't seen
<Jmns> fat guy dancing
 * knome looks
<knome> vinnl, zomg
<knome> :D
<knome> that looks like me
<knome> ;)
<vinnl> xD
<knome> don't like the music though
<vinnl> I didn't at first too
<vinnl> But then half my social circle got into this type of music and then I found this song available for Frets on Fire and now I like it :P
<Jmns> pendulum rocks
<vinnl> <3
<knome> vinnl, ehm :)
<Jmns> I got so much into dnb and jungle when I was younger
<knome> my taste of music is such that any of my friends understand *all* of it
<vinnl> My taste of music is more varied than anybody's
<knome> that sounds like a challenge
<Jmns> I'm glad my friends don't like the type of music I listen to
<Jmns> I'm the type of person that's very anal about listening my music all over, I want it to be just mine!!!
<knome> vinnl, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fqoZKyQhXc
<vinnl> Oh I'd love it if more of my friends shared my musical taste
<knome> Jmns, haha
<knome> Jmns, i'm happy if i'm the one that has "found" a band, but i don't need to think the band's mine
<vinnl> knome, yeah that especially :)
<vinnl> <3 White Light Riot
<knome> never heard ;)
<vinnl> They're very much unknown but quite good :)
<knome> <3 Evpatoria Report
<Jmns> I do feel that way, I occasionally share my good bands
<knome> it's also nice when you can say that you only like album X from the so-known band and justify why you don't like the other albums to the people who are HC fans of band X
<vinnl> ^.^
<jadez03> lol, Jmns, I was reading down and I read your earlier message as "I'm the type of person that's very open to anal"
<knome> !language | jadez03
<ubottu> jadez03: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vinnl> knome, oh, we're playing by the rules now? Then we better move to #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<knome> vinnl, !language is more important than !offtopic anytime, imho !offtopic only is valid when somebody wants help
<Jmns> this ^
<Jmns> as long as nobody is asking for help, one can go offtopic
<knome> vinnl, and also i think that sometimes people chatting might get those shy people asking their question
<vinnl> Good point
<knome> vinnl, it's not like we captured this channel ;)
<vinnl> np: Marvina Reynolds - Little Boxes... So yeah, my musical taste is varied :P
<Jmns> Cujo - Cat People
<knome> vinnl, you should hear the album by suburban sax, which has 3 tracks, playtime of 56:24 and basically consists of two guys playing saxofones
<jadez03> apologies, didn't mean anything graphic
<jadez03> just amused me
<vinnl> Not a big fan of saxophones...
<knome> jadez03, no problem, but just to keep the channel family-friendly in future also (things tend to build up very easily...)
<knome> vinnl, ;)
<knome> vinnl, but that music is just crazy.
<Jmns> it's called saxamaphone knom, not saxofone
<knome> doesn't sound like traditional sax playing ;)
<vinnl> Yeah I would've checked them out already normally, except I'm on a USB drive and can't really download anything big. And of course I'd want to properly buy it, obviously ;-)
<knome> vinnl, well it's a *really* rare album
<knome> vinnl, even i had trouble finding it :P
<vinnl> Hmm, how then am I going to hear it? :P
<knome> i might be able to get some *cough* samples online
<pteague> what's a good video capture program?
<vinnl> pteague, recordmydesktop-gtk
<pteague> what about from a video input source... i.e. pulling video off a camcorder
<vinnl> Ah, ehm, wait, I knew one...
<vinnl> Not sure if it's the one, but you might look into avidemux
<vinnl> Otherwise perhaps Kino or Cinelerra
<vinnl> Ah, Kino's the one I thnk :)
<pteague> k, ty... i'll look those up :)
<Simetrical> My weather applet has been saying "Cannot update weather data" for days now.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
#xubuntu 2009-07-21
<owen1> can i install the 64 bit on a macbook pro?
<owen1> it's intel core 2 duo.
<nicklas_> hello
<owen1> nicklas_: hi
<owen1> anyone tried installing xubuntu on macbookpro?
<Simetrical> owen1, it should install fine on any Intel machine.  Core 2 Duo supports 64-bit.
<owen1> Simetrical: great. i see a tutorial for ubuntu. is there anything for xubuntu?
<Simetrical> I'd *assume* the exact same steps should work.
<owen1> ok. the only 'risk' is competability issues. there is a nice table showing the differnt features and how to fix them after u install ubuntu.
<owen1> ypical PC contains). With this change, a different partition table scheme (GPT) is used on the hard drive. The
<owen1>  wonder if there is similar stuff for xubuntu
<nicklas_> owen1, xubuntu is ubuntu but with xfce instead of gnome
<owen1> true
<Simetrical> There should be no differences that are that low-level.
<Alfa> Hello, I'm new to the linux world, but I'm trying to figure out what the difference is between XUbuntu and Ubuntu
<Simetrical> Alfa, different desktop environment.  Kind of hard to explain if you don't know what that means.  All the programs are the same, just the operating system interface is somewhat different, basically.
<Alfa> what about hardware support?
<R1cochet> xubuntu uses XFCE4 and ubuntu uses gnome
<R1cochet> xfce is supposed to be lighter on resources
<R1cochet> same hw support as far as i know
<Simetrical> Alfa, theoretically identical.  However, it's possible that one will allow you easier access to the hardware through GUIs.
<Simetrical> I had to use xrandr from the command line to get multiple monitors working on Xubuntu, when they worked out of the box on Ubuntu.
<Simetrical> Or rather, Ubuntu's GUI worked, Xubuntu didn't.
<Simetrical> (for using the extra monitor)
<Alfa> I'm running an old P3, and so far I only have two hardware issues, video card and input from the sound card. That's why  I wanted to know more of which is better
<Alfa> and really which one is better on old machines
<Simetrical> Xubuntu should run faster on old machines.
<Simetrical> Video/sound card issues should theoretically be identical between them.
<Alfa> how is Xubuntu better on old machines? just uses less resources or what?
<Simetrical> Yes, it uses less resources.
<Simetrical> In theory it has fewer features as well, but I've barely noticed.
<Simetrical> (actually, I'm not even totally sure that's the theory)
<Alfa> so theoretically, if Ubuntu gliches up a little, XUbuntu will probably have the same issues?
<Simetrical> It depends on what sort of issues.
<Simetrical> But yes, probably.
<Alfa> After an hour or so, or forum surfing, my texts begin looking like Futurama letters
<Alfa> and my computer begins to bog down
<Alfa> well thnx anyways. I'll continue my quest for a decent os
<owen1> i insert the ubuntu 64bit into macbookpro and hit 'c' key (to boot from cd). i see grey screen, frozen.  any hints?
<whitesmith> Hey all...  I'm having a small issue where I can't see the menus that are usually (and by default) at the top and bottom of the screen.  :s
<whitesmith> Any ideas as to what I need to do to get them back?
<Jmns> hello
<Jmns> I have a small issue
<Jmns> everytime I reboot xubuntu forgets my screen resolution
<Jmns> it's the latest release
<Jmns> does anyone know why is this?
<vinoman> hi
<vinoman> what type video do you have? may need drivers.
<Jmns> it's an ati radeon
<maduser> you need the restricted drivers
<maduser> its in the hardware devices manager
<Jmns> it has compiz enable so, I don't think its drivers
<maduser> go to setting>hardware devices
<whitesmith> I'm having a small issue where I can't see the menus that are usually (and by default) at the top and bottom of the screen.  Any ideas as to what I need to do to get them back?
<Simetrical> It always forgets my monitor configuration.  I just put this in ~/bin/fixres and run it from a terminal on every startup: xrandr --newmode 1280x1024_80 148.50  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1027 1034 1075 -hsync +vsync; xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_80; xrandr --output VGA2 --left-of VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024_80
<Simetrical> Kind of stupid, but oh well, I don't reboot often anyway.
<maduser> Jmns sorry hardware drivers
<Jmns> maduser yeah, it says i'm not using private drivers nor list them
<vinoman> whitesmith: try this. $ xfce4-panel &
<Jmns> in gnome it list the ati driver I need
<maduser> Jmns then i got nothing
<Jmns> I mean, I had gnome and xfce and gnome found the drivers and ask if I want to install them, xfce didn't
<vinoman> whitesmith: do you have Compiz enabled? You may want to disable the log back in. that may restore the taskbars
<whitesmith> xfce4-panel & worked.
<vinoman> great
<whitesmith> I'm not sure if I have Compiz enabled, or what it even does, sorry...
<whitesmith> But thank you very much for getting that back for me.
<whitesmith> If I save the session, will it come back on restart for me, or...?
<Jmns> I'm having another issue, when I try to mount a windows partition the partition editor says "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<vinoman> no problem. Compiz fusion if enabled can do many desktop effects. like the cube or scales, they can also trip things up sometimes.
<whitesmith> Ahh...  I don't think I have that enabled, then.
<vinoman> whitesmith: try it and see when you reboot, but it may not need it.
<whitesmith> I mostly use this computer as a work-from-home computer, so it's all about productivity.
<whitesmith> Alright, thank you.
<whitesmith> I'll be back to let you know if saving the session makes it work on reboot.
<Simetrical> My weather applet has been saying "Cannot update weather data" for days now.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<vinoman> Xubuntu 9.04 is very good at that. I've installed it on four PCs this month for new Linux users and they all are very happy!
<n2diy> how do I pass my passwd to a cron job, when starting an grsync/ssh session?
<Simetrical> n2diy, you can use public-key authentication and ssh-agent.
<Simetrical> Or just put your password in a plaintext file, but that's obviously not so secure.
<n2diy> Simetrical: I'm have the same trouble here , on two machines.
<Simetrical> I guess the weather source died?  How do we switch to a different one?
<Simetrical> Maybe it will require an update.
<n2diy> Simetrical: I am using authentication, and that is why ssh is asking for the passwd.
<n2diy> I'm trying to automate the gsync process, so I don't have to be here to give my passwd.
<Simetrical> n2diy, you're using a password, or private key with passphrase?  If a password, you'll have to just read the password from a file.  If a passphrase, use ssh-agent unless it needs to be working instantly on reboot.
<cody-somerville> Simetrical, we're working on a fix
<Simetrical> cody-somerville, ah, good to hear.
<cody-somerville> Simetrical, or more correctly we've fixed the issue and it'll be deployed ASAP
<n2diy> Simetrical: ok, I'll have to do some more research, thanks.
<owen1> i am going to install ubuntu 32bit on 64bit mac.  someone told me the only difference is i'll only have 3.8 gig memory instead of 4.  is it accurate and is there anything else i should care about?
<Simetrical> owen1, more like 3 GB than 3.8 GB.  Might depend on your hardware.  32-bit runs some programs better, or at least used to, and compiling some things is easier.
<owen1> Simetrical: great, so maybe i should stick to 32?
<Simetrical> I dunno, I'm doing that for now.
<Simetrical> For my desktop, I mean.  For nontrivial servers 64-bit is usually essential.
<owen1> Simetrical: btw, according to the wiki I should also convert the HD partition format to MBR (from EFI).  should i follow that too? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<whitesmith> Thank you very much again, vinoman!
<whitesmith> It worked perfectly.  :p
<owen1> Simetrical: before I am doing it, did u converted it to MBR as well?
<owen1> ok. i did it and installing xubuntu"
<owen1> !
<owen1> should i install the Mactel packages?
<danopia> <Simetrical> owen1, more like 3 GB than 3.8 GB.  Might depend on your hardware.  32-bit runs some programs better, or at least used to, and compiling some things is easier.
<danopia> i get 3.2
<danopia> 3290 MiB
<HGF> hello
<HGF> is anyone out there available to help with a problem?
<R1cochet> state the problem and someone should help shortly if they can
<HGF> thanks,
<HGF> i installed 9.04 (new to linux). i am looking to get rid of that annoying system beep when, for example, backspacing in pidgin with no text etc
<HGF> i have seen some solutions on the web but am unsure how to implement them b/c i am unfamiliar with the terminal
<HGF> one solution from google said "sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" then add "blacklist pcspkr" to the file
<HGF>  i typed the first part in the terminal, it asked for password, and then i cant figure out how to "add" that last part
<R1cochet> u can do that
<R1cochet> but
<R1cochet> im not sure how to use nano in terminal
<R1cochet> i personally use gedit
<HGF> kk
<R1cochet> download gedit from synaptic
<HGF> im willing to try
<HGF> um
<R1cochet> u know where synaptic is?
<HGF> i think so hold on
<R1cochet> app>system>synaptic
<HGF> kk
<R1cochet> install synaptic
<HGF> isnt it already on here
<HGF> you mean gedit?
<R1cochet> yea gedit
<HGF> i found it and marked for install or something
<R1cochet> perfect
<R1cochet> now click apply
<HGF> kk
<R1cochet> it will dl and install for u
<HGF> its going
<R1cochet> then once its installed use the same command in terminal but replace nano -w with gedit
<HGF> installing now
<R1cochet> make sure u place the blacklist pcspkr in the right section
<R1cochet> i think it matters
<R1cochet> then save and exit
<R1cochet> next time u start ur pc u shouldnt hear that annoying ass beep
<HGF> k installed
<HGF> so sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist becomes....
<HGF> gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<HGF> do i not need the -w ?
<R1cochet> no need
<HGF> hrm
<R1cochet> the -w is an option for nano
<HGF> so i did it
<HGF> and its an empty file
<R1cochet> and?
<R1cochet> really
<HGF> with only that line
<R1cochet> what line?
<HGF> blacklist pcspkr
<HGF> i tried putting in in before with the other instructions i followed
<HGF> so maybe it worked
<R1cochet> well maybe not
<HGF> but there is nothing else in there
<HGF> just that line
<R1cochet> i tried that command and i have a blank file also
<R1cochet> not sure if thats where i put the blcklist myself
<R1cochet> gimme a sec
<HGF> kk thanks so much
<R1cochet> i know i put it in a file w/ lots of text
<HGF> so many programs create that darn BEEP
<HGF> i cant stand it
<HGF> makes me jump , its so loud
<R1cochet> aha i found it
<R1cochet> yep its annoying
<R1cochet> u need to:.......
<R1cochet> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<R1cochet> then add "blacklist pcspkr" on the last line
<R1cochet> save and exit
<HGF> done
<HGF> now restart?
<R1cochet> yep id u want to right now
<R1cochet> if*
<HGF> thanks so much R1cochet
<R1cochet> it wont take effect until restart
<HGF> i will restart and keep my fingers crossed
<R1cochet> there are other ways to blacklist for the time being
<R1cochet> if u dont want to restart
<HGF> oh?
<R1cochet> yea but they are only temp
<HGF> i can restart
<R1cochet> and i havent tried them
<R1cochet> i would prolly just restart
<HGF> i will be back if it persists ;)
<R1cochet> and make sure it worked :)
<R1cochet> gl
<HGF> thanks so much
<R1cochet> np
<HGF> i have one last question
<HGF> but this is just general
<R1cochet> shoot
<HGF> i have a dell 600m that i am running this on
<HGF> quite old
<HGF> it has some hardware buttons for sound (mute + louder/quieter)
<HGF> dedicated buttons i should say
<HGF> am i to assume these can not be set in xubuntu
<R1cochet> ahh but they can :)
<R1cochet> had the same issue myself
<R1cochet> on 8.10 they were autoset but on 9.04 i had to add them
<R1cochet> easy fix
<R1cochet> gimme a sec
<HGF> wow thanks
<R1cochet> have an issue on another channel
<HGF> kk ill wait :)
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> apps>settings>xfce settings
<R1cochet> keyboard> apps shortcuts
<R1cochet> tab
<HGF> k im there
<HGF> guessing i will have to "add"
<R1cochet> yep
<R1cochet> just a sec plz
<HGF> kk :)
<R1cochet> k sry
<HGF> no worries!
<R1cochet> tryng to connect to another net and its not letting me
<R1cochet> ok so
<R1cochet> for mute button: click add
<R1cochet> command is: amixer -c 0 sset Master toggle
<R1cochet> then hit ur mute button
<R1cochet> volume up:  amixer -c 0 sset Master 5+
<R1cochet> that will increase by 5
<R1cochet> u can change 5 to whatever increments u like
<R1cochet> volume down: amixer -c 0 sset Master 5-
<R1cochet> add those 3 and u should be set for volume controls
<HGF> perfeeeeeect
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> also
<R1cochet> u just installed correct?
<HGF> works great
<HGF> yes
<HGF> just last night
<R1cochet> theres a couple packages u might want to get
<R1cochet> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<HGF> i went through like 113 updates yesterday lol
<R1cochet> that should give u java, flash, and codecs for medias
<R1cochet> lol i bet
<HGF> oh i did flash myself
<HGF> i did some codecs too
<R1cochet> asl o u will want to search for dvd playback
<HGF> the video player wont playback dvd?
<R1cochet> not right now it wont
<R1cochet> not if its a locked dvd
<HGF> where do i go to search
<HGF> for dvd playback
<R1cochet> google
<R1cochet> but i already did 4 u
<R1cochet> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#CDs_and_DVDs
<R1cochet> use that and cntrl-f "dvd
<R1cochet> "
<R1cochet> click the link it hilights and u should see "CD's and DVDs"
<R1cochet> "DVD playback capability"
<R1cochet> wait nvm
<R1cochet> dont use that link
<R1cochet> theres a better one somewhere
<HGF> hah i was about to say
<HGF> this all looks greek to me
<R1cochet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<R1cochet> follow that tutorial
<R1cochet> u should be fine
<R1cochet> u can always just copy and paste the codes :)
<R1cochet> into terminal
<R1cochet> just follow instructions for ubuntu 9.04
<HGF> kk :)
<HGF> done
<HGF> now t he included video player will also do DVD?
<HGF> or do you think i need to get another video player like VLC?
<HGF> regardless , i learned a lot today. thanks so much!
<HGF> off to bed i go
<techie> anyone have an ATI Radeon 9600 working under Ubuntu? (or an X1050) feel free to PM me
<Rugxulo> officially logged, oh noes
 * Rugxulo tells Amazon.com to delete it behind everyone's back ...
<Rugxulo> anybody actually here?
<techie> do i count?
<Rugxulo> just curious ... no pressure    :-P
<Rugxulo> probably
<techie> yay
 * Rugxulo starts the census a half year early ...
<Arkenion> hi
<Pres-Gas> Whoops
<crazygir> having upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, (u)mounting fails with priviledge errors
<crazygir> I haven't seen any similar problems mentioned online
<homebrewcider> network manager icon shows me as not being connected, but I obviously am, cos I'm here, anyone else have this problem?
<gaurdro> homebrewcider, what release are you running?  (8.04,8.10 etc)
<homebrewcider> sorrry, 9.04
<gaurdro> I haven't seen it on 9.04 but I have that issue in 8.04.3 when there is a lot of wireless connections and a wired connection.
<Raggs_> hi all, is there a way to get wireless to work at login without having to enter my password?
<crazygir> anyone else with mounting/sudo problems after upgrading to 9.04?
<william56> hey, anyone know how i can get a path bar in rox-filer ?
<crazygir> when trying to mount a usb device, I get: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<crazygir> IsCallerPrivileged() failed.
<crazygir> this is after upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10, anyone else run into this issue or have suggestions?
<meneses> hi!
<vinnl> !hi
<meneses> so I tried to install the propietary drivers of my ati radeon graphic card, and the X just went to hell
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vinnl> Took your time ubottu
<meneses> so vinnl, my xubuntu never remember the screen resolution when I reboot
<meneses> so I tried installing the ati drivers
<meneses> and it didn't work
<meneses> I install them out of the repos
<vinnl> Hmm, sounds like a problem someone had here recently... Not sure if he solved it - I wouldn't know how to, anyway :(
<vinnl> But if you wait around someone might come around that does
<Araneidae> Here's an amusing (if annoying) xfce4-panel bug:
<ochosi> Araneidae, there are xfce-panel bugs? :D
<Araneidae> If I open more applications in the bit that tracks them, the panel tries to grow wider than the screen!
<Araneidae> Perish the thought, eh?
<Araneidae> Means all the stuff on the rhs falls off the screen...
<ochosi> using task-list? icon-box?
<Araneidae> Dunno, to be honest.  How do I find out?  Just the usual list of open apps with a little icon for each
<ochosi> hm, well right-click the area and click "properties" and see
<ochosi> what version of xubuntu are you using anyways?
<Araneidae> Think it must be Task List
<Araneidae> 9.04
<Araneidae> up to date, too
<ochosi> yeah, i think task list is the standard
<ochosi> are you using more than one monitor?
<Araneidae> Yes, indeed, and it's on the lhs
<ochosi> ah right
<Araneidae> In other words, I think it's trying to (invisibly) grow into the rh monitor
<ochosi> hm, well, the problem is i only have one monitor here (now) and can't really test this
<ochosi> have you dug around bugzilla.xfce.org yet?
<Araneidae> I've got a fair collection of standard widgets in my panel: the menus, the task list, a sound control, an Xfapplet embedded gnome widget, a space that shows little popups, the workspace switcher, and the time of day.
<Araneidae> Only just found the bug, I'll have a look there.
<Araneidae> hard to think of sensible search strings!
<Araneidae> Looks promising: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3332
<Araneidae> ... but not quite the same :(
<Araneidae> Or maybe: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5045
<Araneidae> Hahaha: setting "Use all available space" in the Task List configuration seems to fix the issue!
<MTec007> I am able to sudo, but I am unable to locate the password for su. is there a default? its not the same as the sudo password/my user login
<th0r> MTec007: use 'sudo su'
<th0r> MTec007: and your password
<MTec007> i cant just type su?
<th0r> MTec007: not  in ubuntu
<MTec007> oh thats a shame
<MTec007> ok so is there a console replacement for pidgin?
<th0r> irssi
<MTec007> im using irssi now
<MTec007> for instant messaging aim, msn yahoo
<MTec007> i have naim and i love the way it works but its not for msn or yahoo.
<bob__> Hi, how do I get my resolution and screen Hz to stick since I installed the nvidia drivers? since installing them every time I  turn off the box I get reset down to 800x600 @6 0Hz
<th0r> bob__: if you know the numbers you can add the resolution to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SiDi> bob__: try nvidia-settings
<SiDi> it should write the settings to your xorg.conf without pain
<MTec007> any one know how to open a new server window in irssi?
<knome> why would you want several server windows?
<MTec007> i like being on more than one server at a time?
<knome> use /connect
<MTec007> i thought irssi could handle that
<knome> there's no need for another server window
<MTec007> it doesnt disconnect the server im on now?
<bob__> SiDi I tried, it says it can't save it to the x.org file, whats also odd is that it doesn't show all the options for res and refreshrate it does when connected to my mac or my windows boxes
<knome> it can. but by default it doesn't create a new server window for you
<knome> MTec007, with /connect, no
<MTec007> oh cool
<MTec007> now if only i can get facebook to let me use elinks lol
<bob__> screen is an IBM G78 <SiDi>
<bob__> er...
<MTec007> i have one of those!
<bob__> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4MBTHP.html
<MTec007> unfortunatly the screen on mine is all scratched up so i only use it on my windows box
<bob__> MTec007 oh? I was given this one, well it was forced on me when I bought a few parts at the local uni's comp parts sale, told me I couldn't not take the CRT screen lol
<MTec007> i got mine from a computer fleamarket years  ago for $20  and its the only monitor i own lol
<MTec007> being the only monitor i own i wish it wasnt a crt
<knome> :P
<knome> buy a new one
 * SiDi has a screen compatible with linux but not with windows :|
<knome> SiDi, i like that screen already
<MTec007> indeed
<MTec007> any one else read ./ about the whole microsoft supporting linux drivers or something to that effect?
<MTec007> i smell a scam.
<vinnl> MTec007, you can change the root password with sudo, but best practise is really to just use sudo
<SiDi> MTec007: they wrote linux support for their virtual machine software's virtual-hardware
<vinnl> And yeah, I read about Microsoft writing a driver and getting it integrated, don't really think it's suspicious or anything
<SiDi> they did it so that they could FINALLY support linux boxes in their virtualisation app
<SiDi> cause at the moment they get owned by VMWare and xev
<SiDi> because of large companies who need both linux and windows
<MTec007> vinnl: wouldn i need the current root password to do so?
<vinnl> MTec007, no, because you can use sudo to perform actions as root
<vinnl> Thus, you can use the passwd command
<vinnl> Though it might be that they performed some other precautions recently, you might want to check wiki.ubuntu.com
<MTec007> well i can say i work for a huge and very successful online retailer that could not use linux
<vinnl> In fact, Microsoft had already written those drivers, they just weren't fully open source nor integrated into the mainline kernel
<MTec007> er, online and offline as well
<MTec007> they have a lot of system specific programs that are programmed in VB6, they use RF equipment that runs win/ce
<MTec007> as well as vb6 activex controls for intranet system managment
 * MTec007 seems to have driven everyone away, most likely culprit is boredom
<MTec007> so is the su password unset, thus preventing login? or is it preset?
<vinnl> Preset
<MTec007> i assume its random and not the same on all systems?
<zoredache> it is disabled... not preset...
<vinnl> Random, yes. Or at least, it was a long while ago :P
<zoredache> look at /etc/shadow...  the value in the password field is usually '*'
<zoredache> that means you can't login...
<zoredache> there is no real reason to use 'su', you can do pretty much everything with sudo
<MTec007> ok
#xubuntu 2009-07-22
<pteague_work> any ideas for getting rid of static?
<lizarddude951> does anyone know how to make audio output through a ps3?
<_999> Hello
<_999> Which one do I get to have a Bootable CD? --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<_999> Nevermind
<bob__> I need a working x.org file for nvidia legacy drivers to get at eat 1024x768 @ 60hz the guy helping me on #ubuntu managed to make things worse by having xubuntu want to load into low graphics mode
<crazEgamer201> Hi, just got a new computer and am attempting to instal xubuntu to an external hdd. The life CD boots up fine, but once I've installed it on my usb hdd and try to boot up I get a GRUB error 2. Can someone please help me rectify this?
<crazEgamer201> *live CD
<forces> crazEgamer201, where did you install grub?
<bob__> so anyone got a working xorg.conf for me?
<crazEgamer201> Well, the external hdd is the only drive hooked up to my comp besides the dvd drive
<crazEgamer201> So I'm assuming it was installed there
<crazEgamer201> I'm installing the 32 bit version on a computer with a 64 bit CPU, could that be a factor?
<nicklas_> hello, if you install wine in xubuntu, is ther anything you have to do besides going thrugh the setiings before installing games?
<Jmns> so, does anybody knows why everytime I reboot my machie, xubuntu forgets my screen resolution?
<n2diy> Jmns: no I don't but my test box boots up in a lower resolution, and stays there reboot after reboot. This box is fine, both are running Xu 8.04
<[texas]> how do i change the transparent selection color thing
<Jmns>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Jmns gofpugchzkih
<[texas]> ouch
<Jmns> truly ouch
<Jmns> I typed an space in front of the /
<[texas]> i see that
<Jmns> lol tho
<[texas]> is that your real password? that'd be annoying to type a lot
<Jmns> nope, it's a confirmation code
<Jmns> after you register your nick
<[texas]> oh yeah, i remember that
<[texas]> i hated registering this
<Jmns> why?
<Jmns> I don't even know why I registered this, I don't like it
<[texas]> im lazy
<[texas]> change it to something else then?
<Jmns> I had the one I loved
<Jmns> MY nick
<Jmns> but then something happened
<Jmns> the power went down
<[texas]> what was it
<Jmns> and nickserv hasn't kick out my nick
<Jmns> so when I rejoined i was still there
<[texas]> ohh
<[texas]> now that sucks
<Jmns> I whois-ed that nick and it was still me
<[texas]> whats the nick
<Jmns> yep.. still there
<Jmns> Ese
<Jmns> was the nick
<[texas]> it's not in here now
<Jmns> not in this channel
<[texas]> give it some time, it has to get out one of these days
<Jmns> 5 days had past
<[texas]> ouch
<[texas]> SOL i believe
<Jmns> huh?
<[texas]> shit outta luck
<Jmns> yep
<Jmns> I mean, c'mon, 5 days without pingin
<[texas]> i dont know how to fix it, if it's what you're implying
<Jmns> the thing is I never registered
<Jmns> otherwise I could ghost it
<[texas]> why don't you change your nick to it, and then register?
<Jmns> because there is already logged in, so it won't let me use it
<[texas]> hmm..
<[texas]> any way to change your IP?
<[texas]> could probably kick that nick out
<[texas]> if it's you
<Jmns> it is me, it's still my IP and IRC client
<Jmns> I have literally switched off and on my router 23452345 times
<Jmns> and the lil bastard won't change my IP
<[texas]> damn
<[texas]> stupid question, but have you restarted your computer?
<Jmns> yes...
<[texas]> thats the most weird thing i've heard before, i don't know how to fix
<Jmns> hmmm wait a minute
<Jmns> I have changed my IP
<Jmns> yet my old nick is still logged in
<[texas]> ...?
<[texas]> explain?
<Jmns> my old nick is still conected, if I whois it, it says it's logged with my old IP
<[texas]> head over to #ubuntu and ask, it's not xubuntu specific, there are a lot of people in there answerin questions
<Jmns> i wasn't really asking
<[texas]> i duno then
<HGF> hello, i am having trouble with java (applets not working even though i installed the JRE). is any1 around to help?
<diecastarts> hails all
<diecastarts> if i could PM an error can someone give me an idea where to go or search for help
<psycho_oreos> !ask | diecastarts
<ubottu> diecastarts: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<diecastarts> well last time I i got a flood bot on me
<diecastarts> for pasting an error
<psycho_oreos> if its more than 3 lines, best is to use pastebin :)
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<diecastarts> ok well i tring to run a program omvviewer-light with mono and gtk-sharp... and i get this error when i try
<diecastarts> ** (omvviewerlight.exe:10635): WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'gtk-sharp, Version=2.12.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=35e10195dab3c99f' or one of its dependencies.
<diecastarts> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeLoadException: Could not load type 'omvviewerlight.MainClass' from assembly 'omvviewerlight, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'.
<psycho_oreos> hmm not sure, maybe you're missing gtk-dev type packages
<diecastarts> oops worng part
<diecastarts> ** (omvviewerlight.exe:10635): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/omvviewerlight.exe could not be loaded:
<diecastarts>  Assembly:   gtk-sharp    (assemblyref_index=0)
<diecastarts>      Version:    2.12.0.0
<diecastarts>      Public Key: 35e10195dab3c99f
<diecastarts> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/).
<diecastarts>  then that other part
<psycho_oreos> probably best to use pastebin lol
<diecastarts> k be a min then
<psycho_oreos> from what I can see, you have the deps loaded but maybe it requires either older or newer dep
<psycho_oreos> well no its not loaded, my bad, its more like you need to set that file into a variable
<diecastarts> yeah i was thinking it what an older version of gtk-sharp
<diecastarts> ** (omvviewerlight.exe:10635): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/omvviewerlight.exe could not be loaded:
<diecastarts>      Assembly:   gtk-sharp    (assemblyref_index=0)
<diecastarts>      Version:    2.12.0.0
<diecastarts>      Public Key: 35e10195dab3c99f
<diecastarts> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/).
<diecastarts> ** (omvviewerlight.exe:10635): WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'gtk-sharp, Version=2.12.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=35e10195dab3c99f' or one of its dependencies.
<diecastarts> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeLoadException: Could not load type 'omvviewerlight.MainClass' from assembly 'omvviewerlight, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'.
<diecastarts> diecastarts@diecastarts-desktop:~/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5$ mono omvviewerlight
<diecastarts> Cannot open assembly 'omvviewerlight': No such file or directory.
<diecastarts> diecastarts@diecastarts-desktop:~/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5$
<diecastarts> diecastarts@diecastarts-desktop:~/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5$ mono omvviewerlight.exe
<diecastarts> ** (omvviewerlight.exe:10776): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/omvviewerlight.exe could not be loaded:
<diecastarts>      Assembly:   gtk-sharp    (assemblyref_index=0)
<diecastarts>      Version:    2.12.0.0
<psycho_oreos> umm
<diecastarts>      Public Key: 35e10195dab3c99f
<diecastarts> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/).
<diecastarts> ** (omvviewerlight.exe:10776): WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'gtk-sharp, Version=2.12.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=35e10195dab3c99f' or one of its dependencies.
<diecastarts> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeLoadException: Could not load type 'omvviewerlight.MainClass' from assembly 'omvviewerlight, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'.
<knome> !pastebin | diecastarts
<ubottu> diecastarts: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<knome> diecastarts, please.
<psycho_oreos> do you not know how to use pastebin? lol
<diecastarts> i tried
<diecastarts> guess noit
<psycho_oreos> you go into that link, paste the stuff, hit submit, and then when you get the url, either from address bar or otherwise specified, copy and paste that url instead lol
<diecastarts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/224150/
<diecastarts> it in there twice sorry
<psycho_oreos> you'll need to set a variable and export it so that it becomes an environment variable
<diecastarts> long time for me.. havn't use irc in yearrrsssss
 * psycho_oreos still wouldn't think that would be a valid excuse :) dialup users will be annoyed seeing that :)
<diecastarts> which means i need to read books then because i have no idea
<psycho_oreos> probably BASH-HOWTO would be a good start
<diecastarts> well the flooding meant in my day repeating text over and over to cause crashes
<diecastarts> thank you. frist good answer i got all night
<diecastarts> been at this for hours LOL
<knome> exporting a variable: export VARIABLE_NAME=variable_value
<psycho_oreos> you'll need to locate the file in its full path, e.g. /usr/src/linux-2.6.29.4/.config and then set it as var.. like KERN_CONF=/usr/src/linux-2.6.29.4/.config. Once set, you export it
<psycho_oreos> well its either crashes or you cause dialup/narrow-band users to disconnect because of excessive data received on their clients
<diecastarts> in my case gtk-sharp address?
<diecastarts> actually Never mind i don't get it at all... finally hit a point i cannot just easy fix it
<psycho_oreos> well if its one location I suppose so, yes and you suppliment the variable to whatever that is required (obviously)
<diecastarts> yeah i get that much.. but how to do i just going to finally have to look at the free books i downloaded
<psycho_oreos> you type those in terminal basically
<diecastarts> yeah i get common line... and all that... but still new pretty new...
<diecastarts> i'll go and read bash how-to
<diecastarts> thanks for the help
<psycho_oreos> nw
<Leroytirebiter> could I trouble someone for a little help with an xubuntu 9.04 install issue?
<diecastarts> stay think 8.10
<diecastarts> stay with
<diecastarts> sorry i found it buggy still...
<diecastarts> but anyway later all
<Leroytirebiter> well, I'd like to see if I can resolve this issue first....
<Leroytirebiter> so, launching right in I guess... I'm trying to install xubuntu 9.04 on a Dell inspiron 4000 notebook. Everything has gone smoothly in the install so far (aside from a few painful noises from the disc drive) up until step five where it requires a username, password etc. The problem is I can't enter any text into the fields. any help or directions on where to seek help would be great (checked the forums, scoured the net for solutions)
<psycho_oreos> the keyboard work before then?
<Leroytirebiter> yes
<Leroytirebiter> I had DSL installed before
<psycho_oreos> have you tried pressing any of the * lock buttons? (i.e. num lock, caps lock, scroll lock) and see if the lights for them come on?
<Leroytirebiter> yes
<Leroytirebiter> they work just fine
<psycho_oreos> during the setup I mean
<psycho_oreos> and also did you try getting in one of the tty to see if the keyboard works?
<Leroytirebiter> ah. no haven't tried that
<Leroytirebiter> to be quite honest, though, I don't know how to do that.... all I know is that a) the keyboard is fine physically  b) I'm stuck (not frozen) on step 5 of the install, I am unable to get the cursor to appear in the entry fields
<knome> Leroytirebiter, obvious question: have you tried to press tab? :P
<Leroytirebiter> yes, nothing....
<knome> Leroytirebiter, what happens if you press ctrl+alt+f1? if you can get to a tty, you can get back to the graphical installer with ctrl+alt+f[something] (7 if i am correct)
<Leroytirebiter> IO APIC resources could not be allocated.
<psycho_oreos> think the installer may have froze
<psycho_oreos> if you can do such things whilst the computer is running the install, its probably that program only that's stuff
<psycho_oreos> stuffed
<Leroytirebiter> no, because I can go back a step.... and I don't think the ISO was corrupted (though it may have been)
<Leroytirebiter> is there any other information about the install or the machine that would be usefull?
<Leroytirebiter> well, another night I suppose. Thanks for trying, better luck next time eh?
<confusious> helloooooo everybody !
<confusious>  Hey there knome
<confusious> okay...I'm really frazzled here...it's now 3:30 in the morn & I've been working on figuring out "how to turn off a "tool" in the gimp image manipulation program for about the last hour or so & I sure would like to go to bed now.And,my other half would like me to come to0 bed now too.She's getting very upsett aht I'm up this late again "srewing around with that comp again"
<confusious> Can anyone PLEASE tell me how to simply "deselect" a tool that i have selected in the gimp program ? The first tool I need to know how to turn off is the "heal" tool can anyone PLEASE help me with this before I get into any more trouble with "the other half" ??
<Hotcoral> I'm not sure what's the problem now, exept for you needing to go to bed?
<Hotcoral> just give it up for the day
<confusious> well,thanks hotrcoral that's some good advice & it looks like that's what I might have to do since no one seems to know the answer to my question,ay ?
<Hotcoral> well don't u turn off a tool by choosing another one
<Hotcoral> haven't really been using gimp that much, though
<confusious> hmmmmmmmmm not real sure since I am kind o a newb as you might call it but see I donm't want another turned on ...actually I want them all turned off "deselected"
<confusious> I can find lots of info on "selecting" one but not "deselecting" one
<SiDi> confusious: if you have a tool X selected, then click on tool Y on the toolbox and tool X isnt selected anymore
<SiDi> Don't you have your toolbox on the left side ?
<Hotcoral> exactly :)
<confusious> I just thought I might find someone on here that maybe was familiar with the program...wonder if I should maybe try another site ? Probably a good idea huh ? like maybe THE gimp site ? Hmmmmm don't know why I didn't think of that myself.Hmmmmmm.Thanks everybody heh heh
<Hotcoral> uf u don't want to make changes to the photo choose zoom tool or so?
<SiDi> confusious: i regularly use GIMP
<Hotcoral> uf = if
<SiDi> your question just DOESNT make sense
<Hotcoral> I thought so, too x)
<SiDi> You want to stop using a tool, well, select another one >.>
<confusious> yeah sidi ?? hmm well,thanks.I'll try that but again I'm actually trying to turn off all tools since I think I have 2 turnmed on
<SiDi> that would be a bug
<confusious> regularly sidi ?? hm well again thank you
<SiDi> you cant "disable" tools anyway
<psycho_oreos> is there a way to make apt-get force install packages despite there are unmet dependencies (i.e. the files are getting overwritten and those files are part of another package)?
<SiDi> You have the currently active tool, and the other tools, and that's all
<confusious> ohh no thats not what I want to do
<Hotcoral> unless of course u r selecting some colour with the picker and then choosing some tools which use colours...
<psycho_oreos> or maybe I'll have to deal with dpkg
<confusious> hmmmm
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: i think you can force it with dpkg -f -i but i recommand you against breaking your packages
<confusious> uh hhhh ohhhhhhhh dpkg ?? uhhh ohhh that sounds like trouble ha ha
<SiDi> Hotcoral: then the picker is unselected since it's a tool :]
<Hotcoral> well that's true, just thinking what could give the illusion of 2 tools at one go...
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: take in consideration that apt-get and aptitude will whine afterwards and may even refuse to perform updates: )
<psycho_oreos> SiDi, hmm thanks
<confusious> ahhhhhhh nyes.That sounds like even more fun to edal with.Not that I don't have enough now   ha ha
<psycho_oreos> yeah I was thinking how two packages share the same file, that would be a headache lol
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: what is the problem exactly ?
<confusious> okay folks....I think I gonna go shower & maybe hit the sack now & try this another way in a few more hours
<Hotcoral> good night, though it's afternoon here :)
<confusious> oh yeah time to go...the boss has arisen I'm in trouble now
<psycho_oreos> SiDi, not xubuntu specific I'm afraid, just some files like /usr/lib/libGL.so and /opt/kde3/share/applications/external/snmpcheck.desktop are going to be overwritten by other packages
<confusious> ya'll have a fantastic day...much peace & happiness to all of ou
<confusious> you
<SiDi> confusious: cheers
<confusious> nighty-night
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: but why a package would want to overwrite them ?
<SiDi> it sounds to me like this package embeds libs it's not responsible of
<psycho_oreos> SIDi I'm assuming both are meta packages.. these are two different video chipset drivers that I'm trying to get both installed so that they will work as livedvd image.. yes I'm literally making a livedvd image of some other distro with updated stuff
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> well you shouldnt have them both installed on a live CD :/ I think you should have mesa installed and the other ones available to users when they install the distro :/
<psycho_oreos> problem is I can't uninstall it lol, apt-get now complains about a video driver and the other is snmpcheck
<Hetor`> Hi, does anybody know how to allow any user to run the X server?
<gorgut> ok. Im about to pull my hair out with this. My laptop randomly can't detect eth0 anymore.
<gorgut> some boots, it will work normally then eventually freeze, and the some boots it will not detect eth0 at all and i can never get it to find it again
<gorgut> anyone have any ideas where to even start looking for a reason behind this?
<jogging_jon> did you try ifconfig?
<gorgut> jogging_jon, yeah, ifconfig -a doesnt even show it in the list on the times it decides not to detect it
<gorgut> and im wondering if it's a hardware issue, because it's hit and miss like this even in a live CD/ live USB
<jogging_jon> it could be possible.
<gorgut__> ok
<gorgut__> it dropped eth0
<gorgut__> had to reboot (luckily it decided to detect the interface this time)
<jogging_jon> what interface is it using now?
<gorgut__> eth0
<gorgut__> it's like the link dropped
<gorgut__> the NetworkManager icon still showed it as connected, but I couldnt ping out or anything
<gorgut__> so, i ifconfig'ed it down, and ifconfig'ed it back up
<gorgut__> whenever i tried to bring it back up, it still showed it as disconnected and dmesg said "link not ready"
<jogging_jon> I have no idea what is happening to you.
<gorgut> damn
<gorgut> whole computer froze that time
<gorgut> i booted to a live USB.... maybe it'll be more stable. In the good news department, I'm 3 for 3 on getting eth0 back at boot.
<gorgut> my install is xubuntu 9.04
<jogging_jon> if you can use it with the live usb, its not a hardware problem.
<chad_> does anyone know how to change the clock appelet to show 12 hour time instead of 24?
<chad_> I know it can be done with LCD appearance but would like to customize Digital appearance to show 12 hour time
<chad_> figured it out (%I:%M %p)
#xubuntu 2009-07-23
<jurgs> is it possible to mount a slave drive for use with unetbootin? I am using a wubi install of xubuntu 8.10 on a win98 computer
<Mugga> Hi! I have a problem with my Xubuntu. It freezes before I'm able to log in. It also froze when I tried the LiveCD. I made the install with the alternate cd, and everything went fine, but as mentioned earlier, it freezes before I'm able to log in. Do you guys have any idea?
<Mugga> Anyone here?
<psycho_oreos> it might be a video driver issue
<psycho_oreos> are you able to get into one of the tty?
<Mugga> Im sorry, tty?
<psycho_oreos> its a console
<psycho_oreos> terminal/console
<Mugga> Where do I get into that?
<psycho_oreos> you do the following key combinations: Ctrl+Alt+F{1-7}
<Mugga> When do I press that?
<psycho_oreos> you press that when your screen freezes, if that doesn't work try doing it before it freezes
<Mugga> okay.. just a sec
<psycho_oreos> fyi, Ctrl+Alt+F7 is xorg server
<Mugga> okay.. I just logged in in the console
<psycho_oreos> I'd use top to see if xorg is using lots of cpu
<psycho_oreos> probably not, even if not, there should be info in the xorg.log
<Mugga> xorg is using >1 %
<psycho_oreos> hmm and so the login screen is frozen right?
<Mugga> It allways freezes when I get to the login screen yes, and often the entire screen is transformed in to a million vertican lines in different color
<psycho_oreos> yeah the signs of driver issue
<psycho_oreos> which video chip you got?
<Mugga> ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 AGP (0x4E50)
<Mugga> Any news?
<Mugga> psycho_oreos ?
<ARMENIAN> why does xfce use 253 MB of ram whereas gnome uses 234?
<jadez03> thats odd ARMENIAN, gnome uses 2x more memory than xfce on my laptop
<ARMENIAN> jadez03: could it be that i installed ubuntu then i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop rather than doing and install with the xubuntu cd?
<ARMENIAN> but i dont think that should be the problem
<ARMENIAN> i mean with compiz on in gnome i go to the process viewer and it shows that it uses more :(
<ARMENIAN> use less*
<ARMENIAN> uses* less than xfce
<ARMENIAN> jadez03: how much ram is xfce using for u?
<psycho_oreos> Mugga, you'll need to try to enable vesa mode I suppose, get by for a bit and then get either the open sourced drivers or the proprietary (fglrx)
<psycho_oreos> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<psycho_oreos> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<psycho_oreos> the link to that resolution of X problem contains some useful info
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/o0ihxzx/firefoxkaputt.png < how do i get rid of the f*cking backshlash that firefox makes everytime i write a search in ""?
<Mugga> psycho_oreos I read that it was my chip is the problem because it isn't updated anymore
<Mugga> https://danishbits.org/redir.php?url=http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/linux-os/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<Mugga> http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/linux-os/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<Mugga> I just downloaded an old version of xubuntu 6.06, and the live cd works great... can I perform the "trick" as the link above shows, or do I have to update xubuntu first?
<psycho_oreos> Mugga, that second link, you may as well do it in jaunty because its suited to jaunty and its a lot less mucking around compared to upgrading feisty (I think)
<Mugga> how do I open in vesa mode then?
<psycho_oreos> well don't :) just follow the guide on the second link you posted, do it all in the terminal/console
<Mugga> And that I can't do in 6.06, right?
<psycho_oreos> vesa mode? you probably can, but what's the point? 9.04 has the latest kernel and all the nice little features that comes with it. 6.06 is outdated and is only useful should you find 9.04 in your case worse than how 6.06 would have performed.. if you were to use 6.06 and update it to 9.04, you have to download literally everything and who knows what the outcome will be like. You'll probably end up with a stuffed up system configurat
<psycho_oreos> ion to give you more headaches
<psycho_oreos> you've said before you were using 9.04 so why forcefully switch to 6.06 and upgrade it to the latest? wouldn't that be far more effort?
<Mugga> But I haven't been able to log in at all in 9.04, so how do I follow the guide with no internet set up and all?
<psycho_oreos> well weren't you doing it whilst I was helping you before? or is that the only computer you have?
<Mugga> I have 2 computers but the one I'm trying to use Xubuntu on isn't setup because I've never been able to log in
<psycho_oreos> yeah but if you can log in via console (which you did say before that you could) then why not have one computer with the screen on that page and on the other set it up? or print it out?
<psycho_oreos> those commands don't require GUI for that matter
<Mugga> But the guide says that it needed an internet connection to be able to perform the commands properly
<psycho_oreos> well let the other computer have the internet for a bit and load up that page, unplug the network cable and use the computer that needs setting up have internet access, simple
<psycho_oreos> don't you have router at home? lol
<Mugga> okay, but there's a step that seems to be impossible to do without gui: "In gedit, simply select the word “jaunty” anywhere in the file and click on “Replace” on the tool bar. When the dialogue box comes up, type “intrepid” into the box labeled “Replace With:” and click “Find” then “Replace All”"
<psycho_oreos> I guess you can do it by hand, copy the file across via `sneaker' net setup or learn using some of the CLI editors
<Mugga> This is getting too complicated... I appreciate your help, but I think I have to find someone that can do this for me... Sorry to have wasted your time :(
<jbk`> When I'm trying to run a run-able script from terminal or mc, I get an error message "bash: command x not found" -> example -> in folder /home/parek/nquake I want to run a file called ezquake-gl.glx, however, even if I am in that folder and write ezquake-gl.glx, I get that error message, the same thing when trying to run it in mc or thunar
<jbk`> Have I accidentaly changed something? :O
<_Pete_> check it has +x permissions set
<jbk`> yes
<_Pete_> and what does it say when in folder you do: ./ezquake-gl.glx
<jbk`> bash: command not found
<_Pete_> with ./
<_Pete_> in front also?
<jbk`> yes
<SiDi> jbk`: what is the exact and complete error message please ?
<jbk`> SiDi: bash: command ezquake-gl.glx not found
<jbk`> probably googled the reason
<jbk`> since I've got an x86_64 kernel and it has probably been compiled for a 32bit kernel
<jbk`> so I'm downloading an x86_64 version right now
<jbk`> and I'll see if is it going to help
<_Pete_> btw what is nquake?
<SiDi> If it's a script it's not compiled
<jbk`> _Pete_: A package containing a port of a game called quakeworld called "ezquake" + maps
<jbk`> true, it's not a script in this case
<jbk`> (-:
<_Pete_> homepage?
<jbk`> nquake.com
<_Pete_> thx
<SiDi> please type : "cd ~/nquake && ls -l"
<jbk`> yes, it does have -x permissions
<SiDi> I was more worried about knowing if you were in the good folder :p
<jbk`> :))))
<jbk`> alright, I was right
<_Pete_> jbk`: 32bit apps should also run on 64bit systems
<jbk`> _Pete_: well
<jbk`> downloaded a 64bit executioner
<jbk`> and it works now
<jbk`> :)
<_Pete_> good then
<gastly> hi all, can anyone tell me how to get notify-osd to work in xubuntu?
<Kangarooo> I made useradd guest and now trying to log in w/o paswword couse password isn't specified but it say username or password incorect
<Kangarooo> also tryd making passeword and then -d
<Kangarooo> didn't work.
<Kangarooo> here is somekind manual solution for distros like #! who has gdm http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/05-2004/10149.html
<creative> hi
<creative> i have recently installed xubuntu 9.04 but i can't see computer icon
<Kangarooo> creative: you firs time using? itz not windowz it has aint no cumputer lol icon :)
<creative> yes i am using it first time, but i have used ubuntu 8.10 there i can see computer icon
<Kangarooo> hehe I already told :) gimme screenshot with home icon ill tell you made it :)
<Kangarooo> on top panel there's Applications And Places open places and navigate in filesystem
<Kangarooo> on destop there's only filesystem and home and trash icons by default
<Kangarooo> and when plugged in usb device its icon also I put on desktop
<creative> i can see file system, but i can't see any logical partitionm which i have made for my home folder
<Kangarooo> no computer icon
<Kangarooo> if you installed easy mode (not advanced) then its in Places -> (your usrname)
<creative> if i want to store any thing on my logical partition how can i do that?
<Kangarooo> files you can store in home folder username folder . /home/"usrname"/ folder contains folders- desktop pictures video documents
<creative> if i store video under video than will that store in logical drive
<Kangarooo> Yes
<creative> my home folder is on logical drive "Var" can i change that name of that folder to any other name and can put the same shortcut on desktop
<Kangarooo> didn't understand. maybe someone else can answer to this.
<creative> i mean to say can i change the logical drive name for better understanding?
<Kangarooo> how did you made logical drive name Var? is linux installed in Var?
<creative> at the time of installing i made partition for logical drive i got this name by default
<Kangarooo> if you installed easy mode.. I told that.. so you installed advanced mode?
<creative> easy mode
<HGF> hello, i am having trouble with java (applets not working even though i installed the JRE). is any1 around to help?
<manila1> Hi. I need help. Installed Xubuntu 9.04 via Wubi on an old Compaq Presario C500 notebook. There's this annoying, endless, knocking/clicking sound. What does it mean? How do I stop it?
<zmisc> where is the sound coming from?
<manila1> from  inside the notebook
<tonyo> help please
<charlie-tca> !help | tonyo
<ubottu> tonyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zmisc> too many impatient people
<SiDi> tonyo's problem was probably this HDD spinning problem
<SiDi> that's annoying forhim
<zmisc> Xubuntu is pretty nice
<zmisc> :D
<superdaniel49> hey does anyone here know how to put a program launcher on the Xfce desktop?
<zaza> How many RAM does the xubuntu normally consumes?
<SiDi> Depends whether 32 or 64 b
<SiDi> its meant to run with 192MB
<zaza> 32
<zaza> Ah, thanks!
<superdaniel49> if u use the alternate install cd ,then u can just use 128 MB of memory
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody
<MacSlow> Can someone do me a favour compile and run this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2dc12525 and paste me the output here? Thanks in advance!
<SiDi> MacSlow: heya :D
<MacSlow> SiDi, hi there
<SiDi> mind posting it in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<SiDi> cant select lines without the line numbers with pastebin :|
<SiDi> err whatever
<MacSlow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/227948/
<SiDi> Thanks
<SiDi> Now i need to remember how to link libs :|
<MacSlow> see the header of the file
 * SiDi self /facepalm
<SiDi> window-manager: Xfwm4
<SiDi> MacSlow: here we go
<SiDi> kudos :P
<MacSlow> thx
<SiDi> np
<Araneidae> Any reason why xfce4-keyboard-settings shouldn't work on openbox?  Presumably key settings happen in a common handler somewhere?
<SiDi> Araneidae: i think you need xfce4-settings-helper to run
<SiDi> For the keyboard shortcuts / settings to work
<Araneidae> Ok, I'll give that a go.  I run it up first, I guess?
<Araneidae> Hm: can't connect to session manager (not all that surprising I guess).
<Araneidae> My problem is actually that I want to temporarily disable autorepeat ... and `xset r off` causes mayhem on openbox, for some reason!
<nztal> will the xubuntu jaunty alternate image work on a powerpc750 600mhz computer with 256mb of ram ?
<nztal> i have a imac g3 with powerpc processor that i'm trying to use ubuntu to do diagnostics with.  it wont boot to any live cd environemonment.  once i was able to get to console, but when i typed, it put alot of spaces between me and the prompt and wouldn't let me issue any commands.  i'm trying to check the integrity of the hard drive on it.  i also need to check the memory on it, but i can't do that unless i install it to disk
<nztal> the xubuntu desktop image, will freeze, with the icon spinning.  when it freeze, it wont let me switch to any consoles
<Danny> This may be a dumb question, but how do I add more than two workspaces in xfce?
<th0r> Danny: Applications Settings Workspaces
<Danny> I tried that, I told it 4, but I still only have two
<th0r> Danny: open a terminal, type 'ps ax | grep xfwm' and see if xfwm4 is running. I had the same problem, turned out to be metacity running instead of xfwm4
<Danny> and what exactly does that command do?
<th0r> Danny:  ps ax asks the system to list everything that is running at the moment. grep xfwm tells the ps command to only show lines that contain xfwm
<th0r> Danny: the result is that you will only see one or two lines in the printout instead of everything. Try ps ax without the grep to see the diff
<Danny> okay, with grep xfwm it doesn't show me anything
<th0r> Danny: right....try this...ps ax | grep metacity
<Danny> yep, so that shows "32609 pts/0    D+     0:00 grep metacity"
<Danny> so I need to be using xfwm?
<th0r> Danny...yup...same problem I had. Let me guess...you installed ubuntu and then installed xfce afterwards?
<Danny> yeah, I just wanted to experiment with other desktop environments
<th0r> Danny: yeah...exactly the same thing happened to me. You lucked out...it took me three days to figure it out and I had help from the xfce developers
<Danny> wow, nice
<th0r> Danny: type this in the terminal 'killall metacity && xfwm4'
<th0r> Danny: if that fixes your workspace issue, make sure you save the xfce session
<Danny> "metacity: no process killed"
<th0r> Danny: oops....missed that....wrong line <smile>. OK, you have to see what window manager you are running now so you can kill it and start xfwm4. Do you have pastebinit installed?
<Danny> nope
<th0r> Danny: can you take a minute to install it?
<Danny> sure
<Danny> okay I used apt-get install pastebinit
<th0r> Danny: pastebinit will let you easily upload a log file to the internet so I can get it.
<th0r> Danny: we will do this in two steps so you can follow what is going on. First, in a terminal type 'ps ax > ps.log'
<th0r> Danny that will tell  ps ax  to put its output into a file called ps.log instead of printing to the screen
<Danny> okay, done
<th0r> Danny ok...now type 'pastebinit ps.log' that will tell pastebinit to send the file to the web. It will print a url, a web address, copy and paste that address here so I can get it
<Danny> http://pastebin.com/f44159e4c
<Danny> there ya go
<th0r> Danny ok...now type 'mousepad ps.log' so you can look at the log while I do
<th0r> Danny: ok...the problem is you are running compiz which replaced metacity in gnome, and now replaces xfwm4 in xfce. If you want xfce to control the workspaces and other stuff...you need to turn off compiz and turn on xfwm4. Once you do that, you can turn on compositing in xfce, it is a different animal from compiz
<th0r> Danny: I think you can get that done with 'killall compiz && xfwm4' but I am not sure...never messed much with compiz. If it hoses up...you willneed to reboot
<Danny> all right, I'll try that
<th0r> danny you can see compiz running in line 134 of the printout
<Danny> okay, I got    "** Message: To replace the current window manager, try "--replace"
<Danny> ** (xfwm4:1411): WARNING **: Another Window Manager is already running"
<th0r> Danny: ok...try xfwm4 --replace (space before --replace)
<Danny> that definitely did the trick
<th0r> Danny: now....applications - settings - session and startup - session tab. If you want to keep the present setup click on Save Session so it doesn't start compiz again at next bootup
<th0r> Danny:  the saved session should only apply to xfce, if you go back to gnome you should still have compiz
<Danny> sweet, I like my eye candy, but xfce seems pretty cool too.
<th0r> Danny: you can get back some of that by turning on composition in xfce...just a sec
<th0r> Danny: Applications - Settings - Window Manager Tweaks - Compositor tab...enable display compositing
<th0r> Danny: you really got lucky this time <smile>. Don't expect this every time you drop by
<Danny> yeah thanks
<Danny> actually IRC has been pretty good to me whenever I have a problem
<th0r> Danny: well, your questions will just keep getting harder to answer <smile>. Part of the game
<DiecastMessiah> I have a quick question.. what would you guys suggest for being able to write to an NTFS drive.... i have a new TB ext. drive
<Danny> whoa, accidentally closed pidgin there, Thanks again though Th0r
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: if it isn't already installed try ntfs-3g
<th0r> Danny: np...did you get your workspaces ok?
<Danny> yeah I did
<th0r> ok...good luck
<DiecastMessiah> thanks.. yeah i can view the drive but not write.. so just wanted to make sure before i install stuff i don't need :)
<Danny> yeah, I'll keep playing xubuntu
<th0r> Danny: give xfce a good look...I like it a lot more than gnome
<th0r> take a special look at thunar...the file manager for xfce
<DiecastMessiah> yeah xfce is great
<th0r> it has a lot of custom features
<Danny> anything specific that's really cool I should check out?
<DiecastMessiah> I love who it can use both gnome and KDE and plus using hardly any ram at all just to run... got mine down to 76mb
<th0r> Danny: in thunar you can define custom actions...which means for instance, that I can right click on an iso file and choose mount from the menu, and it will mount the iso to ~/iso automatically.
<th0r> I right click on my audio files and choose Edit from the menu...and it dumps the file into audacity so I can cut it up
<Danny> hey thats pretty cool
<th0r> you can define commands and scripts to be included in the right click menu, and choose when those commands will show up...for what filetypes
<th0r> also look at gigolo...something like network neighbourhood in that other system
<DiecastMessiah> wow i didn't know that... stuff .. i must learn :)
<th0r> lots of interesting things buried in xfce
<DiecastMessiah> and gigolo i have to check out to.. i use neighborhood
<th0r> make sure you have all the xfce panel plugins installed also...there are some neat features there.
<th0r> but I don't use the system monitors in the panel as they put too much load on the system, I use gkrellm instead
<DiecastMessiah> oh i do have ntfs-g3
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: then you should only need to plug in the drive
<DiecastMessiah> oh i can read from it
<DiecastMessiah> was hopful i could write
<th0r> should also be able to write to it
<th0r> all of my usb drives worked right out of the box...read and write
<DiecastMessiah> well i tryied and even in open thunar as root and still cannot
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: type 'mount
<th0r>  in a terminal and see how the drive is mounted
<th0r> pastebin the output
<DiecastMessiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/228433/
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: the drive is mounted read write (rw). It is the last line in the printout
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: or is that your cd/dvd?
<DiecastMessiah> nope the last one is the exturnal
<DiecastMessiah> well now it works
<DiecastMessiah> oddness
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: it is exactly the same as the line I have now for my usb drive...except for the mountpoint of course
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: I am good
<th0r> fixed it all the way from here
<th0r> mind over matter
<DiecastMessiah> well it odd i never had a ntfs drive write,,, so i always used fat32 on my internal.. but didn't what to change a whole tb drive to that LOL
<th0r> I am running psychobuntu...it has a neural interface...I just think about corrections and they happen
<DiecastMessiah> and it didn't work the frist time i glugged it in
<DiecastMessiah> plugged**
<th0r> I'm tellin ya...I fixed it
<DiecastMessiah> LOL
<DiecastMessiah> k
<DiecastMessiah> well thanks
<DiecastMessiah> :)
<th0r> np...good luck
<SiDi> th0r: i thought you installed the package that fixes this bug making you tell everyone about psychobuntu and your devilish plans to rule the world ?
<DiecastMessiah> lol
<th0r> hehehe....what are we going to do now brain?
<th0r> or aren't you a pinky fan?
<DiecastMessiah> one last thing now i think of it... is there any software that better then mountmanager
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: for the most part you don't need to mount things...it is pretty much automatic now
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: for mounting iso files yo ucan use giosmount
<th0r> gisomount
<DiecastMessiah> oh i just use commanline of iso's..
<th0r> nope...gmount-iso...I'll get it right yet
<DiecastMessiah> but i have 2 hd and the secondone i have to use something to get it going
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: what is it you want to mount?
<DiecastMessiah> it a 10gb HD internal
<SiDi> gmount-iso
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: create a second mountpoint for the second drive, then create a custom action in thunar to mount the drive
<SiDi> Err
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: if you just need to mount the second one SiDi is right...just add a line to fstab. But if you need to do something special then look at custom actions in thunar
<DiecastMessiah> not special it just a fat32 drive
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: then a line in fstab will fix you right up
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: look at defining the drives by UUID instead of /dev....that way no matter what order you plug them in they will still mount the same way
<DiecastMessiah> so it in /dev/fstab?
<SiDi> http://en.zimagez.com/full/9aaa5fad74a50ee76cf1a1e1e2ac62f3a458035c613b373767dce46021736cb7e0a6b111311757e2.php
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: /etc/fstab
<DiecastMessiah> k
<DiecastMessiah> I will look at the site to .. me still new to linux
<DiecastMessiah> thanks to you 2 th0r and SiDi
<th0r> np
<SiDi> DiecastMessiah: you're welcome
<DiecastMessiah> mmm looking at this should i make a new floder on the system folder?
<DiecastMessiah> like /HD2
<DiecastMessiah> or something
<th0r> DiecastMessiah: yeah....usually mount points are in /media
<th0r> like /media/HD2
<DiecastMessiah> yeah i was using /media with mouthmanager
<DiecastMessiah> ok thanks again..
<Rhasta> a
<Rhasta> fuck pricey
<Pricey> Rhasta: PM please?
<DiecastMessiah> quit
<DiecastMessiah> oops sorry
<Samm> soo...
<Samm> How is everyone?
<micahg> can someone help me with bug 350784
 * micahg kicks ubottu
<knome> bug #350784
<micahg> ok, well the question is, where does xfce store the preferred browser setting
<SiDi> lp 350784
<micahg> bug 350784
<SiDi> ok ubottu is on strike for real
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/350784
<SiDi> micahg: i cant find the CLI way but you can do Apps -> Params -> Preferred apps
<micahg> SiDi: I need to know where it's stored so that I can have apport updated :)
<SiDi> asked in XFCE and had no answer
<SiDi> the answer probably hides in xfbrowser's source code but i'm a but busy at the moment
#xubuntu 2009-07-24
<micahg> SiDi: I think I figured it out
<SiDi> What is it ?
<micahg> I have to play with it
<micahg> but could it be in  xfconf-query?
<SiDi> ii checked xfconf and didnt find it
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> \I can;t seem to either
<micahg> found it ;)
<micahg> xfbrowser4
<SiDi>  [00:50] <SiDi> the answer probably hides in xfbrowser's source code but i'm a but busy at the moment
<SiDi> a bit * ie. i cant browse it but its somewhere inside the source
<micahg> :)
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> didn't catch that
<micahg> xfbrowser4 %url% will work for m
<micahg> e
<Ameropasia> Hey guys, I have Xubuntu on a fairly old computer, I plan to buy a RAM stick or two, whats the maximum RAM Xubuntu can have?
<SiDi_> Ameropasia: 32bits can go to 3.2 GB, 64 bits to much, much, much RAM
<Ameropasia> I'm a bit of a noob, how do I know if I have 32 bits pr 64?
<Ameropasia> or*
<Ameropasia> And I have one more problem, I'm running mIRC through Wine, when I try to put a script on to mIRC, I hit alt+R and then the pop up box comes up, but it freezes and exits mIRC, anyone have ideas about that?
<jadez03> you would be better to ask in the wine channel
<jadez03> i think its either #wine or #winehq
<jadez03> not sure though
<jadez03> or just use xchat :)
<jadez03> no need for wine
<SiDi_> Ameropasia: if you dont know you're very very likely using 32bits
<SiDi_> unless you used the 'amd64' cd to install
<SiDi_> About your mIRC problem, well, install xchat and use it ! :) (irssi is good too :D)
<ColbyIsColby> Hi all.
<Ameropasia> I use Xchat mainly, I just wanted to use some mIRC scripts
<Mkop> this is strange. I rebooted my computer (running xubuntu) and now the xfce panels aren't showing up. rebooting again didn't fix it.
<ColbyIsColby> hi all
<zerothis> I have an ibook G3 original without a CD drive. How should go about putting xubuntu on it? I already tried an external CD-ROM, the ibook did not list it as a boot device for option+boot.
<forces> zerothis, xubuntu doesn't support ppc architecture any more
<psycho_oreos> th0r, now continuing on about that interesting topic on wireless lol
<newill> hello to every body
<SiDi> hi
<newill> I need some help
<newill> can you help me in ubuntu?
<jadez03> depends what you need
<SiDi> !ask | newill
<ubottu> newill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jadez03> SiDi, i'll have to remember that one ;)
<SiDi> newill: what is your problem exactly ? How may we help you ?
<newill> yes
<newill> when I start the pc don't load the grafics, but remain black screen and login e password
<newill> I can write only commands
<newill> but I am a few time with ubuntu and don't know a lot of command or solutions
<newill> did I was clear?????
<jadez03> is this off a fresh install or did you recently change something that caused this
<jadez03> and please focus on your english, not quite understanding you
<newill> no I did not nothing
<newill> sorry
<jadez03> its okay, not all of us are native speakers
<jadez03> did you just install xubuntu?
<newill> thanks
<newill> I installed Ubuntu 6 month ago
<jadez03> and it worked fine until now?
<newill> yesterday I was using normaly the pc
<jadez03> what happens if you type 'startx' and hit enter
<newill> in the night when I turn on
<newill> it say: unable to open wrapper config file
<jadez03> hmmm
<newill> user not authorized
<jadez03> sudo startx
<newill> I now write: sudo startx
<jadez03> yes
<newill> it appera a grey screen
<jadez03> thats it? just a grey screen?
<newill> mouse work...but there are only a loto of grey points
<newill> yes
<jadez03> i think you messed up your install big time last time you used it
<jadez03> your x session wasn't logged in
<jadez03> which is why you can use the mouse now
<jadez03> but there is a bigger problem at hand here
<jadez03> unless of course it's just loading really slow
<jadez03> can't really tell since im not there
<newill> what can I should try now?
<jadez03> what are ' a loto grey points'
<newill> grey color
<jadez03> try hitting alt+f2
<jadez03> does a run prompt come up?
<newill> nothing
<jadez03> hmmm
<jadez03> i don't know man
<jadez03> your x session isn't logging in
<jadez03> it does this every time you reboot?
<newill> yes
<newill> I tried many times
<newill> could be the grafic driver?
<jadez03> could be a lot of things
<jadez03> i'm not sure
<newill> I can lunch the recovery mode
<jadez03> and i'm quite tired at the moment, need to go to bed
<jadez03> sorry i couldn't help you
<jadez03> good luck
<newill> the pc in the 'eeepc'
<newill> thanks
<SiDi> newill: it's the graphics driver, please try the recovery mode
<SiDi> newill: do you know if there have been any kernel updates recently ?
<SiDi> What graphic card do you have ?
<Alvinware> Any recommendation for cleanup tool for Ubuntu?
<Alvinware> fuck, all away?!
<Alvinware> fuck pricey!
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x_> hello all. need help with xubuntu running at 100% cpu all the time. Anyone herd of this?
<vinnl> x_, you can open the System Monitor (Applications->System) and check what is clogging your system
<x_> vinnl, its xorg
<x_> vinnl, its a common problem how ever can not find a solution
<vinnl> Hmm
<vinnl> Got a link?
<x_> 1sec
<x_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-316924.html
<x_> heres one
<zerothis> did forces mean #xubuntu does support PPC or that the xubuntu distro doesn't come in PPC format? Because I downloaded a jaunty PPC iso, there was a PS3 variant there  too
<x_> i googled cpu 100% Xorg xubuntu and am stuck for ideas
<vinnl> x_, has this always happened or did this first start occurring with a software update?
<x_> vinnl, ever since download/install with wubi
<ARMENIAN> hey, why does xfce use more ram than ubuntu?
<vinnl> x_, hmm... You could try a reinstall but that's unpleasant :P
<x_> vinnl, can i reinstall from command prompt?
<x_> vinnl i have no idea how to fix this aye.
<vinnl> x_, well, I mean of your whole Xubuntu... Meaning going into Windows, removing Xubuntu and reinstaling it with Wubi (or a real install, of course)
<vinnl> x_, yeah sorry, I don't have the proper fix as well, someone might come along who does
<vinnl> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SiDi> zerothis: i dont know what forces said but as far as i know yes there is a PPC ISO
<x_> vinnl, how do i remove xubuntu from windows?
<vinnl> x_, IIRC like you'd remove most applications in Windows, in the Add/Remove screen
<vinnl> Not sure where to find that
<vinnl> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<x_> vinnl, k will try. ty
<x_> bye
<vinnl> Bye, good luck
<vinnl> Ah,here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads :)
<vinnl> PS3 as well indeed
<DJNomad> hello all
<DJNomad> im wondering what media players I can get that wont slow xubuntu too much
<vinnl> DJNomad, depends on how much effort you're willing to put into it ;-)
<DJNomad> vinnl,  lol depends on what kind of effort you are talking about lol
<vinnl> DJNomad, well, mpd is light but you need to set it up through a text file, and you'll want to install mpc and configure some keybindings to control it, andperhaps a graphical front-end too ;-)
<vinnl> But once you've done that, it's heaven :)
<SiDi> DJNomad: if your computer isnt that slow i recommand Exaile 0.3.0, if you really need something EXTREMELY light, use mpd (backend) + mpc or ario (frontend)
<DJNomad> I have run exaile before
<DJNomad> my pc is 733 mhz I forget how much ran ibelieve its over 512 tho
<DJNomad> guess I will stick to listen
<DJNomad> it aint too bad lacks a few features i like or I cant figure them out yet
<DJNomad> only used it for about ahour so far
<vinnl> There are a few more you can take a look at: Decibel, Quod Libet, ...
<DJNomad> has anyone had problems connecting a cell phone via usb and getting linux to access the micro sd memory card ?
<noobneedshelp> Hi, I'm completely new at xubuntu and I need some noob help :x
<DJNomad> k nnob
<DJNomad> I am lil new too but have solved a few probs
<DJNomad> keyboard not working?
<noobneedshelp> I...can't figure out how to download... :x
<DJNomad> jk lol
<DJNomad> download ?
<DJNomad> like what ?
<noobneedshelp> right now Im trying to download skype and audacity
<DJNomad> kk
<DJNomad> noob u on xubuntu?
<noobneedshelp> yeah
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, which versoin of Xubuntu are you using?
<DJNomad> go to start button
<DJNomad> and add/remove progs
<DJNomad> more than likely you are trying to get them from a website ?
<noobneedshelp> the newest version of xubuntu, I just got it today
<noobneedshelp> yeah
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, Applications->Add/Remove...
<DJNomad> in linux you get all progs from the add remove on start button
<vinnl> DJNomad, not in every Linux ;-)
<DJNomad> vinnl I was using it loosly cause i knew he was in xubuntu
<vinnl> Why not say Xubuntu then? :)
<noobneedshelp> so everything is in the add/remove? like you can search for stuff to download there?
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, exactly
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  yes
<vinnl> And if security updates for those applications are released, you'll get notified of those too and you can install them all with a single click :)
<noobneedshelp> I like this :)
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, there is much to like inXubuntu ;-)
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, oh, by the way
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, you might want to select "All available applications" in the drop-down menu on top
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  me too I ran into the same prob when i first started but now i know I love it
<noobneedshelp> now I have another problem...when I installed xubuntu, I used dual booting, and somehow xubuntu only got like a gig of memory...is there a way to change that?
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, oh, and another thing: there is an excellent desktop guide available for stuff like this, just click the Buoy in the top panel'
<vinnl> You mean RAM memory?
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  do you have flash and java installed yet ?
<noobneedshelp> no I dont have flash and java installed yet
<dew> vinll, you still there?
<noobneedshelp> and I mean just memory not ram, but like disk space
<vinnl> dew, yep
<noobneedshelp> I thought I gave xubuntu half of the memory but somehow it only got like 1 gig...theres a bit of problems with that :x
<vinnl> Where do you see that?
<vinnl> (Because IIRC Xubuntu was 1,8GB large :P)
<dew> vinnl, its x_. tryed to reinstall and failed.:( can u help plz im?
<noobneedshelp> it says that it cant even install the updates because Idont have enough memory
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  in xubuntu you can resize partitions
<DJNomad> I have never done it so I will leave that to someone that has
<vinnl> dew, OK, ehm, how did it fail?
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, you can install "Gnome Partition Editor" to edit your partitions
<dew> vinll, un RAM issue says i havent got enogh RAM. It worked like 5hrs ago .
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, I think it can resize partitions, not sure if it can resize forward
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp, you can get the partition editor from add remove
<vinnl> dew, has your computer been turned off meanwhile? Perhaps there's just a lot in RAM atm. (It's vinnl with double-n btw :)
<noobneedshelp> I dont see it in addremove :o
<dew> vinnl, Soz.lol yea maybe. i dnt think so though. maybe starting the app uses RAM? not to sure.
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  I use a trick when installing over windows.I duplicate a few big files before installin linux to set aside the room I need for linux
<noobneedshelp> what
<DJNomad> do you have the all selected ?
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, have you selected "All Available Applications" in the drop-down menu on top?
<DJNomad> in drop down box
<noobneedshelp> yea
<vinnl> dew, yeah well other applications might be lingering as well. You could try a restart and if you still experience the problem come back here :)
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  I am checking mine to see whats there ,I am on a new install also
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, what did you search on?
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  in the search box i typed gpart and it showed up for me
<dew> vinnl yea did that and then come back here. :( this is so frustrating
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<DJNomad> make sure you are in the all tab
<noobneedshelp> gpart doesnt show for me
<vinnl> It's the exact same installer as before?
<noobneedshelp> I am in the all tab
<noobneedshelp> brb
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, OK, that's odd. Could you perhaps post a screenshot somewhere?
<DJNomad> its gnome pariton editor
<dew> vinnl yea havent changed a thing.:(
<vinnl> OK then... Is there a way to see which applications are using RAM in Windows? If so, try that so see what is consuming it :P
<noobneedshelp> back...um how do I screenshot?
<noobneedshelp> nvm
<noobneedshelp> that was easy to screenshot...Ill post it on imageshack
<vinnl> Ah great :)
<DJNomad> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=58472585&albumID=940103&imageID=53605416
<dew> vinnl k brb
<DJNomad> theres screenshot of what i get
<noobneedshelp> http://yfrog.com/58screenshotbjbp
<vinnl> How the hell? 0.o
<vinnl> Hmm, might that have todo with little memory
<DJNomad> thats odd I installed mine yesterday
<DJNomad> xubuntu that is and havent added any sources
<DJNomad> vinnl,  think we can get a deb package?
<vinnl> Ah yes we could do that, good idea
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, you're not on 64bit right? (You'd know if you were)
<noobneedshelp> no
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, then you can also download the installer from the web: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gparted/gparted_0.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  if you ever find something on a website you want to add to your comp it need to be a deb package
<DJNomad> I would try to stick to add or remove if you can tho
<noobneedshelp> ok thanks
<noobneedshelp> hm wierd
<noobneedshelp> it says
<noobneedshelp> same version is available in software channel
<noobneedshelp> when it wasnt :x
<DJNomad>  lol
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, but can you install it?
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  do you have more than one hdd on the computer?
<noobneedshelp> it installed but now it says failed to mount os
<vinnl> (It might also be that the list of applications for Add/Remove... wasout of date, and perhaps it couldn't regenerate because of lackof space)
<noobneedshelp> yeah
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, where does it say that?
<noobneedshelp> as soon as I open gparted
<noobneedshelp> the enclosing drive for the volume is locked
<vinnl> Ah, of course
<noobneedshelp> ... o.0
<vinnl> Ehm, do you happen to have a LiveCD lyring around? You obviously can't resize a hard disk while you're using it :P
<DJNomad> surely he does he just installed
<dew> vinnl what os is it using?
<vinnl> dew, is what using?
<DJNomad> xubuntu,windows
<noobneedshelp> Yeah I have a livecd right next to me
<DJNomad> for noobneedshelp  ?
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, try running that. It'll have Gnome Partition Editor already installed, you just need to run it from Applications->System
<noobneedshelp> so I need to reformat the computer again...?
<dew> vinnl oh noobneedshelp
<DJNomad> no noobneedshelp  no reformat
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, no IIRC you can resize partitions preserving the content on them
<vinnl> dew, dual boot I believe
<noobneedshelp> wut
<DJNomad> I resized one once and it failed and friend my pc
<DJNomad> think it overheated tho
<vinnl> Oww...
<dew> noobneedshelp what os n RAM u have?
<noobneedshelp> xubuntu 9.04 I think it is...whatever the new one is...and dual booting with vista, and 3 gigs ram
<DJNomad> noobneedshelp,  you should use gnome desktop
<noobneedshelp> what will that do
<DJNomad> imho
<dew> noobneedshelp yea gnomes good. google wubi mate.
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, the newest is 9.04 :)
<dew> yea juanty
<vinnl> And GNOME is what comes with Ubuntu but if you're content with Xubuntu just stick to that :)
<noobneedshelp> how would that change the partitions...
<DJNomad> xubuntu is xfce desktop(lightweight) gnome is a lil more user friendly a9lil heavier)
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, it wouldn't
<dew> noobneedshelp oh try EASEUS partitioner (google)
<vinnl> Anyway, either you have to reinstall and do it correctly, or you have to resize the partitions from the LiveCD
<dew> oh have you got a live cd?
<noobneedshelp> ok I have the live cd
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, OK, try and run that
<noobneedshelp> ok...its back to the screen it was when I installed the os
<noobneedshelp> what should I tell it to do
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, have you selected "Run without installing anything?"
<noobneedshelp> ok i can do that
<dew> vinnl, will try this download and install. talk soon.
<vinnl> K :)
<noobneedshelp> ok now what...
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, you're seeing a desktop now?
<noobneedshelp> yea
<vinnl> OK, open Applications->System->Partition Editor
<noobneedshelp> same error
<noobneedshelp> failed to mount data, enclosing drive is locked
<vinnl> Hmm? And you're sure you're in the LiveCD?
<noobneedshelp> yeah
<vinnl> OK... Do you see any drives on your desktop?
<noobneedshelp> umm I saw the install button
<vinnl> But nothing else?
<noobneedshelp> um idk I logged out...
<noobneedshelp> Im thinking maybe its because vista has passwords on it idk
<noobneedshelp> Ima check
<vinnl> No, don't think so. Unless you encrypted those drives or something
<noobneedshelp> umm what do you mean by encrypted?
<vinnl> If you know how to resize partitions from within Windows that's fine too btw
<vinnl> Oh, if you don't know what it is then you haven't done that :)
<noobneedshelp> I have a hidden desktop thing on windows thats suppose to hide everything...it might encrypt idk
<auntieNeo> uh, I installed the latest xubuntu and set it to auto-login (this is a box for some newbs...)
<auntieNeo> it booted fine the first time and I updated everything and activated the restricted nvidia drivers as it requested
<vinnl> Oh OK that might be doing it, perhaps. How does it "hide" stuff?
<noobneedshelp> Im not entirely sure..Ill look it up
<auntieNeo> when I rebooted, it auto-logged-in, but now it's just sitting there with a light blue screen and a cursor
<auntieNeo> I don't think the window manager has started
<auntieNeo> and I can't ctrl+alt+backspace to get out
<vinnl> auntieNeo, when you press Alt+F2 do you see anything?
<DJNomad> aunti mine does that for a bit before boot
<DJNomad> only 10 sec or 15
<auntieNeo> vinnl: switching to the other terminals make my monitor say "no video" :(
<vinnl> Hmm, this happens reproducably?
<auntieNeo> DJNomad: mine's been doing this for about five minutes :P
<noobneedshelp> umm I dont know if this is exactly it but this is the sort of thing I have on my computer http://www.hiddendesktop.com/
<auntieNeo> vinnl: yeah, I've rebooted a few times
<auntieNeo> the other thing I did was I deleted the ~/.config/menu directory, because there was a bunch of menu cruds from a previous install
<auntieNeo> (this home directory is an old one from the previous distro...)
<vinnl> auntieNeo, OK, uhm... You could try removing the driver from the command line if you remember the name
<auntieNeo> heh, guess I gotta boot single user mode; I can't even kill X :/
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, that might be the cause indeed
<auntieNeo> hehe, I used my ninja skills and killed X by typing on a terminal even though it wasn't being displayed ;P
<vinnl> You just earned yourself ten manly points :P
<auntieNeo> pfft, do it all the time ;p
<auntieNeo> whenever I screw up ssh on my server xD
<noobneedshelp> so if I shrink the volume on vista, itll be bigger on xubuntu?
<auntieNeo> I changed the nvidia driver from nvidia to nv but to no avail
<auntieNeo> xfce still doesn't start up
<auntieNeo> the failsafe terminal works, though
<auntieNeo> I'll try failsafe gnome I guess...
<vinnl> noobneedshelp, no you'll also need to enlarge Xubuntu's partition
<vinnl> (Assuming they're both on the same harddrive)
<auntieNeo> okay, I don't have gnome, so failsafe gnome failed :P
<auntieNeo> this is so silly... it worked the first time :/
<vinnl> auntieNeo, from the failsafe terminal, can you type startxfce4 and see what happen?
<auntieNeo> vinnl: one sec...
<auntieNeo> I created a second user, and xfce started properly
<auntieNeo> I'll try the command with the first user
<vinnl> Ah then it's probably the cruft from the previousdistro
<auntieNeo> I'm guessing cruft, but it worked the first time
<auntieNeo> uh, when I run startxfce4, it starts the window manager and draws decorations around xterm, but it doesn't start the panels
<auntieNeo> the terminal shows some debug output from nm-applet and the update_notifier...
<auntieNeo> the last thing the update_notifier says is something about "crashreport_check"
<vinnl> OK, how about xfce4-panel?
<auntieNeo> but it doesn't say "error" or anything
<vinnl> Yeah well it probably crashed before it could display an error :P
<auntieNeo> uhh.... well, I killed X and tried to run startxfce4 a second time, but it says there's "already a server on display :0.0" :P
<auntieNeo> X server already running on display :0.0
<auntieNeo> actually
<auntieNeo> gah, silly
<auntieNeo> xfce4-panel just sits there, doesn't ouput anything, and doesn't stop
<auntieNeo> and it segfaults when I try to kill it :/
<vinnl> It's probably to the running display I suppose
<vinnl> Anyway, really sounds like you'll want to get rid of the cruft
<auntieNeo> if I get rid of the cruft, will I still have a default menu to use?
 * auntieNeo deletes all the hidden files that he doesn't recognize ;P
<vinnl> The menu is defined globally so as long as you delete stuff in your home directory it shouldn't
<vinnl> However, you might just want to create a new user and copy all your documents to that one
<auntieNeo> okay, I removed the cruft, and xfce started working for the user
<auntieNeo> then I rebooted...
<auntieNeo> and now I get a white screen
<auntieNeo> no cursor this time :/
<vinnl> :S
<auntieNeo> and the hdd light is blinking like crazy
<vinnl> With absolutely no cruft left?
<auntieNeo> jeah
<auntieNeo> I left .wine and a few other things
<auntieNeo> but mostly nothing
<vinnl> And how about that other user you created? Doesn't that work anymore too?
<auntieNeo> okay wow... I go to the blank console of blackness... then I log in and kill Xorg...
<auntieNeo> and now, on the 7th terminal, it's showing xfce4 xD
<vinnl> \o/
<auntieNeo> but it's gotta work every time ;/
<auntieNeo> I'ma reboot..
<vinnl> K
<auntieNeo> heh, "unable to preform shutdown" :P
<knome> auntieNeo, log out from all the tty's
<vinnl> What have you done to that thing? :P
<knome> auntieNeo, or just select shutdown again from gdm
<knome> vinnl, that's a known bug :P
<knome> vinnl, can't shut down if you have a tty open
<vinnl> Ah :P
<knome> i mean, if you're looged in from a tty
<auntieNeo> knome: good call
<knome> auntieNeo, np
<auntieNeo> okay, it worked that time
<auntieNeo> now, I'll forget that ever happened and NEVER touch that box again
<auntieNeo> hopefully it continues to function ;P
<vinnl> ^.^
<ColbyIsColby> What specs are you guys running Xubuntu at?
<auntieNeo> I'm running it on a 900MHz PIII
<ColbyIsColby> RAM?
<auntieNeo> it's like 340 or something
<ColbyIsColby> Ohh.
<vinnl> 1GB RAM 60GB HD is one, I also ran it on this machine with 1GB RAM
<ColbyIsColby> I am debating on whether or not to install Xubuntu on my old iMac DV.
<vinnl> Two processors of 1.66 GHz according to system monitor
<ColbyIsColby> I want it for all the applications. I was thinking of Debian, but I am new to Linux, and I would have to figure out how to install all applications with apt-get
<auntieNeo> apt-get is pretty easy to use
<vinnl> ColbyIsColby, you can use Synaptic in Debian as well as in Xubuntu
<ColbyIsColby> Really?
<ColbyIsColby> Oh.
<vinnl> And I believe Add/Remove... is in Debian too
<vinnl> But don't pin me up on that one
<auntieNeo> basically, you go to this site: http://packages.ubuntu.org
<ColbyIsColby> I won't. :)
<auntieNeo> you search for the package you want
<auntieNeo> and then you do "sudo apt-get install <name-of-package>"
<ColbyIsColby> Ohh.
<auntieNeo> in a terminal
<ColbyIsColby> That's waaay simpler than I thought it would be.
<vinnl> auntieNeo, why not using Add/Remove... or Synaptic?
<ColbyIsColby> I think apt-get is more lightweight, is it not?
<vinnl> Yeah because you can run it frmo the command line without graphical interface
<ColbyIsColby> Yeah.
<auntieNeo> vinnl: because guis are lame :P
<vinnl> You can also use apt-cache search, I believe, instead of having to visit a website
<ColbyIsColby> lmao.
<vinnl> auntieNeo, then why are you using Xubuntu? ;-)
<auntieNeo> yeah, there's ways to search on the command line
<ColbyIsColby> GUI's is lame. Text based FTW
<auntieNeo> vinnl: I'm not using Xubuntu... I installed it for my family ;P
<ColbyIsColby> Except for desktops.
<ColbyIsColby> Then GUI's are good.
<auntieNeo> I mostly use either gentoo, arch, or debian-based stuff
<ColbyIsColby> Og.
<ColbyIsColby> *Oh.
<auntieNeo> ubuntu's actually pretty good for command line use
<ColbyIsColby> Gentoo? Isn't that all text based?
<vinnl> Ah, got me there :P
<vinnl> Nope
<auntieNeo> ColbyIsColby: heh, yeah, pretty much :P
<auntieNeo> so is arch
<ColbyIsColby> Oh.
<ColbyIsColby> Isn't Gentoo used for Servers?
<ColbyIsColby> Or is that Debian.
<auntieNeo> no, Gentoo is mostly used for developers
<vinnl> Ubuntu's used for servers as well ;-)
<ColbyIsColby> Oh.
<auntieNeo> Gentoo is like, bleeding-to-death-edge
<ColbyIsColby> lol.
<ColbyIsColby> Because I have the Xubuntu alternate install disk right here.
<vinnl> That's text-based
<ColbyIsColby> The alternate install? It doesn't install the desktop?
<auntieNeo> it's a pretty gui-like text based though
<vinnl> Yeah true
<ColbyIsColby> Oh. Nevermind.
<auntieNeo> ColbyIsColby: it installs the desktop with a text-based installer
<vinnl> ColbyIsColby, yes but only for installation :)
<ColbyIsColby> Yeah.
<ColbyIsColby> I'm used to textbased installers
<auntieNeo> ColbyIsColby: even though the installer is text-based, it's still pretty easy
<ColbyIsColby> Yeah.
<auntieNeo> but not as easy as the regular installer
<vinnl> And you can't use it to double-check whether everything will work
<ColbyIsColby> Yeahh.
<ColbyIsColby> I've tried to use the regular Xubuntu installer.
<ColbyIsColby> It crashed on "live" boot
<auntieNeo> how much ram do you have?
<ColbyIsColby> 128. :(
<auntieNeo> :(
<vinnl> Ah that explains
<ColbyIsColby> Yeahh.
<ColbyIsColby> See my dillema?
<auntieNeo> 128 is plenty of ram, I think... but not these days :(
<ColbyIsColby> And if this computer crashes. Then I am f****d.
<auntieNeo> my PDA runs ubuntu with 128MB of ram :P
<ColbyIsColby> Lmao baahahah
<auntieNeo> ColbyIsColby: set up a lot of swap space
<auntieNeo> like, 1GB
<ColbyIsColby> 1GB?
<ColbyIsColby> Okay.
<auntieNeo> 1 gigabyte
<ColbyIsColby> I know what GB means.. :D
<vinnl> Well if you're prepared to invest some effort into it then installing Debian first or Ubuntu-minimal and Xfce on top of that will be a lot lighter
<auntieNeo> it'll probably be slow, but won't crash when it runs out of ram
<auntieNeo> ;P
<ColbyIsColby> I know that when OS X runs out of RAM, it logs me out.
<auntieNeo> heh, I'm running an old G3 right now :P
<auntieNeo> with OS X
<ColbyIsColby> Really?
<auntieNeo> yeah
<ColbyIsColby> What version of OS X?
<auntieNeo> it's got 512MB of ram
<auntieNeo> Tiger
<ColbyIsColby> I'm running 10.2.8
<ColbyIsColby> I'm not too sure which one is which. The only code names I know are Ubuntu's.
<ColbyIsColby> :)
<auntieNeo> it says mine is 10.4.11
<ColbyIsColby> Ohh.
<auntieNeo> 2 versions ahead of yours :P
<ColbyIsColby> Yeah.
<ColbyIsColby> Mhmm. :(
<ColbyIsColby> Mine is too out of date to run Firefox.
<auntieNeo> wow
<ColbyIsColby> I'm stuck with Safari 1 and Netscape. Ugh.
<ColbyIsColby> I hate them both.
<ColbyIsColby> At least it's not IE.
<auntieNeo> what kind of mac is it?
<ColbyIsColby> iMac DV
<auntieNeo> this is a white and blue power mac
<ColbyIsColby> 500MHz G3 Processor.
<ColbyIsColby> Ohh.
<ColbyIsColby> Mine is a white and Graphite one.
<auntieNeo> heh, mine's a 350MHz G3
<auntieNeo> ColbyIsColby: yours is the generation after mine
<auntieNeo> ColbyIsColby: you can probably run firefox if you upgrade your OS
<ColbyIsColby> Mhmm.
<auntieNeo> in fact, I'm sure you can
<ColbyIsColby> But I can't go out and buy 10.4
<ColbyIsColby> brb
<auntieNeo> *cough* uh, *cough* I uh, didn't uh, purchase, my OS X ;P
<ColbyIsColby> lmao
<ColbyIsColby> You see, I always pay for my stuff.
<ColbyIsColby> Or get open-source.
<ColbyIsColby> Open Source FTW/
<ColbyIsColby> *FTW.
<auntieNeo> heh, I mostly get open source stuff
<auntieNeo> but this mac was running debian to begin with
<ColbyIsColby> Huh.
<auntieNeo> so I figured it would be okay for me to dl an OS it was designed to run :P
<ColbyIsColby> *Hmm.
<ColbyIsColby> lmao
<auntieNeo> actually, it was running fedora
<ColbyIsColby> where did you get it (your iMac)
<auntieNeo> ColbyIsColby: you could totally run Linux on it
<auntieNeo> I got it from a university
<auntieNeo> they didn't need it anymore
<ColbyIsColby> oh.
<auntieNeo> it still has the sticker from the university on it :P
<ColbyIsColby> lol
<auntieNeo> it works just fine... I can't see why they just gave it away ;)
<ColbyIsColby> Yeahh.
<ColbyIsColby> The person I got mine from wanted iSight.
<ColbyIsColby> So he bought a new one and gave me his.
<ColbyIsColby> auntieNeo, what country are you in?
<ColbyIsColby> USA i'm guessing?
<ColbyIsColby> j/w.
<auntieNeo> I'm in the USA
<auntieNeo> in Idaho, in the midwest
<ColbyIsColby> How come every open source person that uses Linux is in the USA?
<ColbyIsColby> Ohh.
<ColbyIsColby> I'm in Canada.
<knome> *cough*
<ColbyIsColby> cough?
<auntieNeo> heh, why? because there's lotsa people in the US ;P
<ColbyIsColby> I just lost the game. :(
<knome> ColbyIsColby, i'm from finland.
<ColbyIsColby> Nice
<knome> SiDi is from france
<ColbyIsColby> Well, we have Ubisoft.
<knome> vinnl is from the netherlands
<ColbyIsColby> Beat that.
<ColbyIsColby> :D
<vinnl> Woohoo, the Netherlands! :)
<knome> yay, red light district!
<knome> i mean, i kind of like red.
<ColbyIsColby> lmao
<vinnl> :P
<ColbyIsColby> :P
<knome> i'm wearing a red shirt atm.
<ColbyIsColby> lol
<vinnl> Wow, what an extreme coincidence :P
<ColbyIsColby> I keep forgetting all of these acronyms.
<ColbyIsColby> atm = at the moment.
<ColbyIsColby> brb = be right back.
<vinnl> The Netherlands has a lot of open source contributors... But very few users
<ColbyIsColby> Yeahh.
<ColbyIsColby> Canada has the best game developers.
<ColbyIsColby> Like me.
<ColbyIsColby> Except I don't work for a company.
<vinnl> :)
<ColbyIsColby> I just work for myself.
<ColbyIsColby> And don't get paid.
<ColbyIsColby> I do it for a side thing to do when i'm bored.
<knome> :P
<vinnl> The Netherlands doesn't really have big game studios... The only big one from the Netherlands is Killzone
<SiDi> ColbyIsColby: Ubisofts HQ is in the town where i lived most of my life, and their main studios are in the town where i live now ! Beat that ! :D
<vinnl> ColbyIsColby, nice
<ColbyIsColby> :(
<ColbyIsColby> Ubisoft TORONTO made Assassin's Creed!
<SiDi> I actually passed in front of Ubisoft's HQ many teams without ever noticing
<ColbyIsColby> AND Assassin's Creed 2!
<SiDi> Ubisoft Montpellier made that game with stupid rabits :D
<ColbyIsColby> lol
<ColbyIsColby> Raymans Raving Rabbids.
<ColbyIsColby> Good times.
<SiDi> knome: im working on the spec but it'll take me ages to finish it, so i'll strip it to the minimal stuff
<knome> SiDi, whatever. :)
<SiDi> knome: feel free to show me your blog post, i'll give you the most accuurate info i have so far :)
<knome> SiDi, i'll send you an email
<SiDi> And i'm from the duchy of Brittany btw </rant>
<ColbyIsColby> Just a question. I tried to message NickServ but it didn't work. Any suggestions?
<ColbyIsColby> I am such a n00b. :\
<SiDi>  /msg nickserv identify password
<SiDi>  /msg nickserv register identifier (first :p)
<vinnl> Or just /ns identify <password> :)
<ColbyIsColby> I mean to register.
<ColbyIsColby> where do I message NickServ?
<ColbyIsColby> In this room?
<ColbyIsColby> I didn't have any other ones.
<vinnl> Doesn't matter
<ColbyIsColby> So if I message NickServ, you guys shouldn't see it?
<SiDi> We won't
<ColbyIsColby> Sorry, I'm kinda' paranoid.
<ColbyIsColby> xD.
<SiDi> Well, i will cause i'm Nickserv, i'm just disguising
<SiDi> But you're not meant to know that
<ColbyIsColby> lmao
<ColbyIsColby> /msg nickserv register
<ColbyIsColby> :\ hmm.
<vinnl> ColbyIsColby, you can also do it in the channel
<vinnl> Ehm
<ColbyIsColby>  Channel?
<vinnl> In the main thing, whatever, it doesn't matter where you do it :P
<ColbyIsColby> ohhh.
<vinnl> I usually click FreeNode on the left in Xchat in case I forget the slash ;-)
<[texas]> when i reboot my laptop, my master sound is always muted, is there a way to fix this issue?
<SiDi> [texas]: do you have PulseAudio installed ?
<[texas]> i'm not sure, i doubt it though
<[texas]> im using the alsamixer?
<[texas]> i found something that tells me to go through alsamixer through terminal and then put in "alsactl store" but i always get a message saying "E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/matt not ours.
<noobneedhelp> I'm trying to reinstall xubuntu...but I don't know how to manually partition it, would someone be able to point me in the right direction?
<ColbyIsColby> Oh.
<ColbyIsColby> What Xubuntu disc do you have? Alternate or Live CD
<noobneedhelp> live cd
<ColbyIsColby> How would you want to partition ut?
<ColbyIsColby> *it?
<noobneedhelp> um what do you mean?
<ColbyIsColby> 1 swap, 1 Xubuntu OS, and one for storafe?
<ColbyIsColby> *storage?
<noobneedhelp> ...I have no idea what swap is suppose to be
<vinnl> You're also trying to preserve a Windows installation right?
<noobneedhelp> yeah
<ColbyIsColby> Ohh.
<ColbyIsColby> I thought you meant reinstall Xubuntu.
<noobneedhelp> yeah...reinstall xubuntu but dual boot with windows if at all possible
<ColbyIsColby> There should be a link to how to somewhere.
<ColbyIsColby> Be right back.
<noobneedhelp> ok
<ColbyIsColby> http://tinyurl.com/y7gxoo
<ColbyIsColby> It is how to dual boot Ubuntu and Winows.
<ColbyIsColby> *Windows.
<ColbyIsColby> but it should be the same for Xubuntu and Windows.
<ColbyIsColby> Since Xubuntu is based off of Ubuntu.
<ColbyIsColby> Does it help?
<noobneedhelp> ummm idk yet...
<ColbyIsColby> the only thing you need to do in windows is partition.
<ColbyIsColby> or, not partition
<ColbyIsColby> I mean defragment.
<noobneedhelp> what
<ColbyIsColby> In windows, you want to go to My Computer, right click your hard disk, then click the tools tab, then Defrag Now (or something like that)
<noobneedhelp> I thought I was suppose to shrink it...
<vinnl> ColbyIsColby, maybe you could explain what that does :)
<ColbyIsColby> Ohh.
<vinnl> Doing something like that is much more assuring if you know what you're doing
<ColbyIsColby> True-.,
<ColbyIsColby> *True.
<noobneedhelp> ...what...
<ColbyIsColby> Well, what disk defragment does, it takes all of your hard disk, and basically shrinks it into one section of your hard disk.
<noobneedhelp> but how would that help me partition it...
<vinnl> noobneedhelp, when you save files on your hard disk, over time it gets spread out across the whole partition. Defragmentation means putting related parts back together, e.g. all at the beginning of the partition. The reason you want to do is is that because of that, resizing a partition is less dangerous (because there's a bunch of free space at the end of the partition left :)
<ColbyIsColby> Thanks vinnl
<ColbyIsColby> Do you want to take over?
<ColbyIsColby> I have to go.
<vinnl> I'll try but it's late and I'm not so sharp anymore ;-)
<vinnl> Bye :)
<ColbyIsColby> Lol.
<ColbyIsColby> Bye.
<ColbyIsColby> Good luck noobneedhelp
<vinnl> If there's anybody else in this room who knows about partitioning, please stand up :)
<saketh> anyone know what the icon theme used in karmic alpha 3 is called?
<knome>  o/
<knome>  |
<knome> / \
<saketh> ?
<knome> saketh, that was for vinnl. :) i suppose it is gnome-brave, but i'll verify that.
<saketh> ok thanx
<vinnl> Ah, great knome :)
<vinnl> saketh, yes it's gnome-brave
<saketh> ok thanx
<saketh> :)
<saketh> i can get that off of xfce-look.org rite?
<vinnl> saketh, like it? :)
<vinnl> I believe so
<saketh> thanx
<saketh> ;0
<vinnl> saketh, here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNOME-colors?content=82562
<saketh> OOPS SRRY
<saketh> ok thanx
<noobneedhelp> geez my defrag is taking ages
<noobneedhelp> its suppose to run weekly on schedule...but last time it ran was april...this is gonna take a few years to defrag :x
<knome> noobneedhelp, windows defragemnting? :P
<noobneedhelp> yeah
<knome> okay.
<saketh> i installed gnome wise on my linux mint xfce ce! it roks
<saketh> thanx for all ur help knome and vinnl! :)
<vinnl> yw :)
<saketh> thanx again
<knome> np.
<saketh> thanx again
<saketh> bye
<th0r> I can't get xfmedia to run, it fails with a segmentation fault. I even tried compiling from source but the same result. Has anyone successfully installed xfmedia?
<knome> th0r, i can confirm this on jaunty. file a bug report. thanks.
<th0r> knome: you have the same problem? If so, I will file it as a bug report
<knome> yes, i can't run xfmedia without segfault.
<vinnl> th0r, if you mark it as confirmed mention that it was confirmed by a different person :)
<th0r> knome: ok, thanks....I'll get this filed.
<th0r> vinnl: will do, thanks
<knome> th0r, feel free to refer to my nick.
<th0r> knome: thanks...trying to file it now
#xubuntu 2009-07-25
<th0r> they certainly don't make it easy to file a bug
<knome> what's wrong?
<vinnl> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<th0r> yeah...I am in launchpad...after trying ubuntu-bug and apport <smile>. Finally where I need to be (I think)
<vinnl> Yeah when I started reporting I had a hard time understanding that Launchpad was for more than Ubuntu. And that you need to report it against Ubuntu, and to a specific package
<th0r> yeah, not a problem but it would be easier if they just said 'Run these commands and paste the output here'
<th0r> and now that I have clicked on Submit it is just sitting there loading <smile>
<th0r> maybe I need to file a bug about the bug reporting system <smile>
<vinnl> Well there is the possibility, Launchpad is a Launchpadproject as well :P
<th0r> firefox says it is waiting on launchpad.net....so.....
<th0r> been a little disappointed in jaunty...too many of these sort of 'rough edges'
<vinnl> Yeah well, xfmedia is basically dead
<th0r> vinnl: I'm not really concerned about xfmedia...use audacious and it works fine for me. But if it is dead take it out of the repos then it won't be an issue
<th0r> the latest kernel update killed my internal wifi card...which worked out of the box at install.
<vinnl> Yeah but still, it's in universe, and if nobody uses it nobody reports bugs ;)
<vinnl> Hmm yeah that sucks
<th0r> and my external wifi, an atheros chip that should be supported, wouldn't work...had to revert to ndiswrapper to use it.
<th0r> just too many little headaches like these
<zesss> can anyone help me get my display working on my ibm thinkpad laptop just finished install and screen will not come on
<zesss> i can enter my user name and password computer still boots i think its using a wrong driverf
<zesss> cant see nothing
<zesss> wow no one alive in here
<zesss> Can anyone help me get xubuntu runnin on my laptop
<zesss> how can i remove my display driver and install a older version
<DJNomad> hey all I need guidance ,I am helping a friend install xubuntu alongside with vista
<DJNomad> he has no disks so I have him installing daemon tools right now
<artistxe> holy &h*t !   OpenShot installer has been building/configuring for last 25 minutes !
 * artistxe just wanted to check it out . . . 
<artistxe>  hmmm . watch it not work
<artistxe> DJNomad, just curious. he NEEDS to keep Vista ?
<DJNomad> he wants to keep it
<DJNomad> he is a new convert
<DJNomad> I dunno he says he cant find where the xubuntu image went or the daemon tools lol
<artistxe> read slashdot article referring to it as Microsoft's worst mistake . but anyway
<DJNomad> think he is playing dumb cause he is scared but that isn't his way so prolly not
<DJNomad> I have tried xubuntu off and on for 2 years and finally i understand it
<artistxe> to be honest . I installed from booting disk
<DJNomad> he found it
<DJNomad> artistxe,  yeah me too but you can mount the image in windoz and install from inside it
<artistxe> I promote it :D
<artistxe> oh. hmm. have not a clue on that one. you can mount as in a virtual disk ?
<DJNomad> yes artistxe
<DJNomad> i think ubuntu uses wubi or something like that to install inside doz
<artistxe> oooh. wubi install is not a great idea.
<artistxe> runs much faster as permaneent install
<DJNomad> artistxe,  thats only option for him with no disk
<DJNomad> wubi is permanant install
<artistxe> probably true. then again. not sure
<DJNomad> or what i am talking about is fast
<artistxe> no . not the same thing
<DJNomad> you are refering to live cd?
<artistxe> live cd is also slow
<DJNomad> very lol
<zesss> how can i edit my xorg.conf file when i do its blank in terminal but there and wont alow me to save it in the file system
<artistxe> will not allow you to save because it does not have permission
<artistxe> sudo gedit . or mousepad ( or whatever editor you use )
<zesss> how do i give it permision
<DJNomad> if I install another file manager like nautilus will it slow my pc too much when not browsing files?>
<DJNomad> I am using only xfce things that came with it thus far
<DJNomad> zesss the best way i know of is how they said
<DJNomad> thunar dont have a open as root option
<auntieNeo> DJNomad: things that you install and don't use won't slow your computer down at all
<auntieNeo> they will only fill up your hard disk
<DJNomad> thanks auntieNeo  I like nautilus much better
<DJNomad> you can open as root in it
<DJNomad> and in thunar I had to go through a process for it to automount my 2nd hdd
<DJNomad> whats everyones choice filemanager?
<artistxe> Thunar
<DJNomad> im trying to stay away from memory intense things
<DJNomad> artistxe,  is there addons for it that are cool?
<DJNomad> brb gotta go fer few 30 maybe
<artistxe> have not found a need for any addons . is fine for my purposes , but then. . .  I like to use terminal
<[texas]> what's the default archiver for xubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> file roller
<zesss> whats a great program for takin avi files and putting them to dvd
<[texas]> thanks
<zesss> and converting them
<[texas]> zesss, i use handbrake
<[texas]> oh wait, thats a ripper
<[texas]> maybe media coder?
<zesss> handbrake for audio
<zesss> ??
<zesss> cuz im looking for that too
<[texas]> handbrake is a dvd ripper
<anom01y> what is a good program to use to create flash animations with ?
<schpoorky> "Preferences" doesn't appear under "System" or "Settings" on the main menu
<schpoorky> this is on Xubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<schpoorky> This has me stuck at step 4 of this How-To: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<schpoorky> overall, this is part of diagnosing and fixing a complete lack of audio on the system
<schpoorky> "aplay -l" reports no sound card while "lspci -v" identifies the onboard Realtek ALC888 as an nVidia MCP67 HD Audio device
<schpoorky> a Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide on the Ubuntu forums has failed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<schpoorky> I'm continuing to plug away at it, but lots of plugging has failed
<bjangles> I have a thinkpad t20 with 10GB HD/128MB RAM/700MHz PIII, is 128MB RAM enough?
<bjangles> it takes about 5 minutes just to load the desktop
<bjangles> I'm wondering if it's an incompatibility with the graphics chipset
<bjangles> I can't see where to disable desktop effects
<bjangles> I installed using the alternate CD for latest 9.10 distro
<schpoorky> After all this and other troubles, I have to wonder what's so great about Linux
<schpoorky> Windows crashed no more often than Xubuntu has
<schpoorky> and at least I could find drivers
<schpoorky> I thought Linux wasn't going to freeze just because, say, firefox crashed
<bjangles> so anyone know if 128mb is not enough for latest xubuntu?
<bjangles> 128mb ram
<bjangles> xubuntu recommends 256mb ram but says it will run with 128mb, just how slow will it be with 128?
<bjangles> I have a thinkpad t20/PIII 700MHz
<bjangles> it takes like 6 minutes to get to the desktop
<bjangles> then everything is really dog slow
<bjangles> I'm wondering if it's a hardware issue, maybe with the graphics chipset
<bjangles> or if it's just because there's not enough memory
<moodog> Morning :)
<anish> Heya
<anish> Guys
<anish> I have a really big problem
<anish> I changed my Windows partition into a Linux Swap and now I cant change it back to NTFS
<anish> Can anyone help me please?
<Araneidae> Oops
<Araneidae> My guess is, if you ran your system with that partition as a swap partition, then it's gone for good.
<nurbs> hi everyone!
<nurbs> ive a simple question: why, when i drag&drop a file into a folder on the desktop, this file doest disappear from the desktop?
<nurbs> doesnt*
<nurbs> in other term how could i set the drag&drop to act like a "cut from desktop, paste into folder" ?
<nurbs> and not "copy from desktop, paste into folder"
<nurbs> im using jaunty jackalope xubuntu
<nurbs> ty in advance for your hints
<TheSheep> nurbs: hold down ctrl key
<nurbs> TheSheep, thanks a lot!
<nurbs> hm
<nurbs> TheSheep, its shift key
<nurbs> but anyway ty, did not know it was such a simple manip
<dew> can anyone guid me in installing xubuntu with virtual michine on existing xp sys.
<dew>  hey just installed vmware player. How do i install ubuntu 9.04?
<slow-motion> hi
<dew> hey how do i install xubuntu with vmware server?
<dew> pm plz
<knome> dew, if you need help installing an os in vmware server, you should ask #vmware
<dew> k
<dew> ty
<slow-motion> bye
<vidd> how do i create an auto-started application in 9.04?
<vinnl> vidd, there should be an application for that in the settings manager
<vinnl> I believe xfce4-autostart-editor
<knome> vidd, "Session and startup"
<vinnl> Oh >.<
<vinnl> So much for my memory
<vidd> no..not in 9.04
<vidd> it was there in 8.10
<knome> vidd, yes..yes in 9.04.
<vidd> there it is
<vidd> its been moved
<vidd> y'all need to quit hiding stuff =]
<knome> you need to get new eyeglasses
<vidd> in the past there was an entry on the menu system for autostart applications
<knome> yes there was.
<vidd> (i started from dapper and dist-upgraded ever since, so i dont recall when)
<vidd> and i did a clean install and it was gone
<vidd> any chance we can get that back?
<knome> why should we?
<knome> i think its current place is justified
<knome> and logical
<vidd> well there's all the yammering about we have to add this crapp and that crap for "ease of use"
<vinnl> vidd, you can create a .desktop file yourself
<vidd> im sure if i knew how i would
<vinnl> vidd, just copy an existing file, and edit the command and the name sections, I'm sure you can figure it out
<vidd> but the "ease of use" vs. "keep it lightweight" sides with "ease of use"
<vinnl> What's this got to do with keeping it lightweight?
<vidd> this isnt the place for this discussion
<vidd> thank you for the answer
<vinnl> :)
<PoisonSerpent> Do you guys' know what Invalid ROM Contents and SelfID recieved outside of bus sequence mean?
<anonmatir> guys! if i download xubuntu 9.04 and burn it.. will i be able to empty the NTFS voulme, and then load xubuntu ther?
<vinnl> anonmatir, I think you can also empty the NTFS volume from the LiveCD and then install Xubuntu there
<anonmatir> Xubuntu live ?
<vinnl> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<anonmatir>  Ubuntu Desktop CD is both live and installable ?
<anonmatir> hmm
<vinnl> Yeah
<vinnl> And so is the Xubuntu Desktop CD :)
<anonmatir> hmm.  i have a amd semopro 2800+ with 256mb ddr1.. what would u suggest .. xubuntu or normal ?
<vinnl> If you mean Ubuntu by normal, then not that
<anonmatir> hehe yeh..
<vinnl> You could run Xubuntu but it will be slow, of course
<anonmatir> slower than xp ?
<anonmatir> i think i read xubuntu had a requirment of 128mb
<vinnl> anonmatir, 192MB, see http://xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<vinnl> Not sure if it would be slower than XP, but I don't think so
<vinnl> Definitely not if you also had a virus scan and stuff running in XP
<anonmatir> thats a duifferent thing.. hmm .. thanx dude..
<vinnl> yw :)
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im having probs getting an access point in 9.04 have a rt2500 card would appreciate some help
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have a rt2500 that is not seeing an access point but I am seeing in iwconfig and ifconfig I would appreciate some help as it was working at one point the other day.
<CRM> Can I install Xubuntu on a machine with 128 MB RAM, and would I in that case need the Alternate Install CD ?
<SiDi> CRM: you definately will need the Alternate CD
<SiDi> And it can run, but once it's installed i advise you to disable the update notifier and hardware notifier to gain some RAM (in Apps -> Parameters -> Session & boot)
<SiDi> Also, use the 32bit CD and put 500 megs of swap :)
<SiDi> jimisrvrox: its probably just networkmanager having trouble to refresh then
<SiDi> Did you try to connect to an invisible access point, and to put the SSID of your network in it ?
<jimisrvrox> tried that..
<jimisrvrox> Access Point: not-associated ESSID: ""
<jimisrvrox> is what I get
<SiDi> jimisrvrox: sorry but i _really_ don't remember how to connect to networks in command line :/
<jimisrvrox> yeah me neither
<CRM> Would I be better off with Puppylinux ?
<SiDi> iwconfig wlan0 essid <yourESSID> mode managed ap 00:03:52:AE:FE:A0
<SiDi> jimisrvrox: i think its something like that, and the mac address of the SSID in the end, this should force it to associate
<SiDi> CRM: i never tried it. If you want a desktop distro that you can use without sacrifying usability then i think Xubuntu is what you need
<SiDi> CRM: but if you feel its really too heavy then a very very lightweight distro with LXDE / Flux / openbox is what you need
<jimisrvrox> right SiDi I get that part but ESSID gives me "" instead of my ssid and AP is not-associated
<SiDi> jimisrvrox: i think you need to turn wlan0 down, then type this, then turn it on, and then iwconfig should show it associated
<CRM> SiDi : Im running Xubuntu here with 850 MHz / 256 MB RAM, but Im not sure if Xubuntu would do well on a system with only 128 MB RAM ?
<Cyber_Akuma-SUSE> small chan
<SiDi> CRM: our QA manager makes it run on a 128 MB ram machine, so yes it works :) but of course, the weaker the machine, the slower it is.
<Cyber_Akuma-SUSE> So, I typically use Xubuntu as an emergency/recovery disk.
<CRM> SiDi : Do I need to change something, or will it just work like normal even if I have only 128 MB RAM?
<SiDi> CRM: it will work. But as i said above, disabling the daemons and services you dont need will offer you a few extra megs of ram
<Cyber_Akuma-SUSE> I have an install of OpenSUSE I want to backup, to an image file, not clone it to another partition, is that possible with a Xubuntu livecd?
<Cyber_Akuma-SUSE> anyone?
#xubuntu 2009-07-26
<jimisrvrox> SiDi: you around?
<SiDi> jimisrvrox: yes
<jimisrvrox> cool
<jimisrvrox> did I tell you when I did down/up on the iwconfig that my system froze?
<SiDi> Ah
<SiDi> This sounds like a wifi driver issue
<SiDi> aptitude search rt25 please
<jimisrvrox> hrm well heres the other thing turned on the pc the other day and it told me it had a CMOS checksum error but I dont think it has anything to do with it
<SiDi> And tell me which has a 'i' in fron of the name
 * SiDi doesnt know what CMOS is :|
<jimisrvrox> ive got tons of driver files but havent a clue as to whats what heh
<SiDi> [01:28] <SiDi> aptitude search rt25 please ;)
<SiDi> Type this : aptitude search rt25
<SiDi> in a console * And tell me if one of the two entries has a 'i' in front of the name
<jimisrvrox> shows nothing on this box
<jimisrvrox> but if you asking me to do it on my other box that has no net?
<th0r> SiDi: cmos is where the bootup bios is installed....could indicate a hardware problem in the computer
<th0r> SiDi: cmos is the technology of the eeprom for the bios
<SiDi> okies
<SiDi> jimisrvrox: on the box that has the internet problem yes
<jimisrvrox> yup
<jimisrvrox> cpu is running at 53C and the CMOS error only came up once but when I just rebooted it did not come up
<th0r> jimisrvrox: the cmos error might have been just a glitch...or it could have been an early warning. Just keep an eye out for repetitions in the future
<jimisrvrox> 10-4
<jimisrvrox> th0r: are you good with wireless stuff?
<jimisrvrox> last I remember that I had this problem is it ended up being a rather easy fix..problem is I did not document any of it so im here again..
<jimisrvrox> this time im doc'ing it
<th0r> jimisrvrox: not really
<jimisrvrox> damn
<jimisrvrox> alright then th0r gots me another ? bsides my net connection..one is I have my usb formatted as fat32 to work with windows so not suprisingliy when I try to copy something from my linux box onto my usb drive it tells me that its a read=only file system...how can I format my drive to where I can use it in both win and linux so that I can put some files from my *nix box on there right now. I...
<jimisrvrox> ...have access to a windows box if it makes it any easier...
<th0r> jimisrvrox: the fat32 should be fine. How big is the drive?
<jimisrvrox> big enough to cover what I need..
<jimisrvrox> but it tells me that its readonly so I cant for whatever reason copy the stuff over..
<th0r> I use such usb drives all the time without problems. You might have to add them to fstab if you aren't running the gnome file system with xfce...try adding a line to fstab just to see if it works
<jimisrvrox> i run gnome
<jimisrvrox> but its beyond me as to why I cant seem to copy the stuff..
<th0r> jimisrvrox: then the mount should be automatic....but I have heard of that problem before...give me a sec
<jimisrvrox> it mounts and everything just fine
<jimisrvrox> I cna even cut/paste into a hdd from the usb but I cannot go from my linux fs to the usb
<th0r> jimisrvrox: do a mount command and see what options the usb drive is mounted with
<jimisrvrox> ok brb
<jimisrvrox> ok all I did was type in mount
<jimisrvrox> and I got something like rw, nosuid, blah blah blah is that what youre asking about?
<th0r> yeah....the rw means the drive is mounted read/write
<jimisrvrox> ok so you need to know what the other parameters are?
<th0r> if it was mounted read only it would be ro
<jimisrvrox> oh ok
<jimisrvrox> thats what I was thinking myself
<th0r> not really....just wanted to check that
<jimisrvrox> but when I go to properties it tells me that its a vfat
<th0r> jimisrvrox: might also be mounted with the wrong permissions....does it say 'users'
<th0r> jimisrvrox: yeah..vfat is fat32
<jimisrvrox> said something about permissions could not be determined
<th0r> pastebin the mount command output
<jimisrvrox> when I clicked on the permissions tab in the properties
<jimisrvrox> I cant..
<jimisrvrox> I have no net connection on that box
<jimisrvrox> Id have to write the shit down
<th0r> jimisrvrox: ok....checking google I found a web page that says they fixed the problem by reformatting the usb drive....
<th0r> jeez! just found out I can't copy and paste a url from opera!
<jimisrvrox> ok thats fine by me..already cut/pasted whatever the hell I wanted..
<jimisrvrox> but how would you format the drive in linux?
<jimisrvrox> bc i am no cli expert..but I am learning some in a linux class right now using suse sles9 server and it sucks bc I do not learn anything about the desktop type stuff and inztead of helping us the stupid ass teacher tells us to go to google..
<th0r> jeez...darn marina wifi
<th0r> jimisrvrox: you still there?
<jimisrvrox> yeah
<th0r> the url I had indicated that reformatting the usb drive in windows might solve the read only issue...might be worth a try.
<th0r> I have seen the problem before...had it myself...but don't remember what i did to fix it
<jimisrvrox> heh sounds like me with the damn wireless
<jimisrvrox> thing of it is when you format it in windows you have to format it as a windows FS
<th0r> jimisrvrox: that is oki....use fat32...it will work fine in linux as vfat.
<th0r> jimisrvrox: in fact, I would prefer fat32...so whatever you put on the drive is readable by ANY computer (except mac of course)
<th0r> jimisrvrox: I run only linux on my computer, but would still format a usb drive as vfat
<th0r> jimisrvrox: need to call it a night here. Hope the reformat works for you...good luck with the wireless
<tavelram_> Im about to install xubuntu 9.04, but id like to netboot via grub instead of burning the iso. Where can I get the netboot installer without having to download the iso and extract them manually?
<tavelram_> Could/should i use the ubuntu netboot instead?
<forces> netboot?
<forces> you mean netinst?
<tavelram_> probably, not familiar with (x)ubuntu.
<tavelram_> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-initrd
<forces> but the netinst is an ISO too
<forces> and you need to burn it
<tavelram_> ok, then no :)
<forces> use unetbooting
<forces> you need an ISO image, the use an USB to boot from it
<forces> then install ubuntu
<tavelram_> that would be even mor overkill
<tavelram_> forces, how similiar are ubuntu and xubuntu?
<forces> the DE makes the difference
<forces> ubuntu uses gnome and xubuntu xfce
<tavelram_> yeah, but do they share the same boot process etc?
<forces> yes
<forces> the install process is the same in both
<forces> in all
<tavelram_> forces, ok, so I can use this guide for the entire process? https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-initrd
<forces> (x)(k)(edu)ubuntu(studio)
<forces> yes
<tavelram_> ok, so is there anywhere I can browse the 9.04 online?
<tavelram_> all i want is the files netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz and netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux, without having to download the whole iso.
<forces> the netinst ISO has like 8MB
<tavelram_> oh, ok.
<tavelram_> nevermind, found the files i was looking for.
<tavelram_> i might have followed an unneccesarry symlink or something, but this is a kickass path :p   /pub/os/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/ubuntu-installer/i386
<gobux> I'm having problems using the nvidia-xlg-71 package with xubuntu 9.04.  Does anyone know if this still works?
<gobux> sorry, that's nvidia-glx-71
<psycho_oreos> sounds like a driver for older chipsets
<matir>  /away just when u think u r alone, take a look around
<matir> sorry floks
<n2diy> matir: how could you ever think you were alone?
<matir> i dont . people do
<hosoka> hello everyone
<psycho_oreos> ih
<hosoka> If I minimize my Firefox where does this go actually ? I cannot find this nowhere.
<hosoka> In Ubuntu it was easy to find but in Xubunt bit different.
<pteague> should still be able to alt+tab to it
<hosoka> ok, tried it out and it works. Great.
<hosoka> bye
<pteague> although if it's not showing up on the panel & it's not in alt+tab it may have crashed... in which case you can open a terminal & `ps aux | grep firefox` to see if it's even running
<hosoka> found it with alt+tab
<hosoka> I now do see it on the panel. But slightly behind a active program currently running.
<hosoka> thanks for the tip.
<mikubuntu> whats the significance of this msg? : W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-24-generic_2.6.24.18-24.1_i386.deb
<mikubuntu>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<vinnl> mikubuntu, that means that the server you get your packages from is (temporarily, I presume) down
<vinnl> You could try selecting a different mirror though Applications->System->Software Sources
<mikubuntu> (after a reboot on my friends machine) hes freaking out
<vinnl> Oh wait, it's not down for m
<vinnl> *me
<vinnl> Does he still have an internet connection?
<mikubuntu> he just sent me the email with the error message
<mikubuntu> i think thats his only comp
<mikubuntu> lemme call him
<hexbase> Hi
<vinnl> !hi
<hexbase> When i want to reboot, xfce says i dont have permission for hal.powermanagement or something like that
<nikolam> hex ctrl alt backspace , then ctrl alt delete
<hexbase> when i do that?
<vinnl> nikolam, wouldn't it better to find the cause of the problem?
<nikolam> vinnl, it happens sometimes to me to. My cause is xfapplet staying in memory i think
<vinnl> hexbase, do you happen to know if you use xfapplet?
<nikolam> when xfapplet is killed, user can log in ok
<hexbase> vinnl, i dont know
<vinnl> Then you probably don't :)
<hexbase> vinnl, no i dont have it
<nikolam> hexbase, you can go to console with ctrl alt F2
<nikolam> and see what processes are active Before login to xfce and after problem with unable to restart from xfce
<nikolam> type ps -A | grep xf   before log to xfce
<nikolam> so system refuse to restart -> ctrl alt backspace -> ctrl alt F2 ->log in -> ps -A  | grep xf
<nikolam> see if you can see xf* something
<ianMac> hello, I have a ibook g4 running osx 10.3, I partitioned the HD using jaunty live and now I cant get back into osx.... any ideas on how to fix it?
<ianMac> I have a ibook g4 running osx 10.3, I partitioned the HD using jaunty live and now I cant get back into osx.... any ideas on how to fix it?
<vinnl> ianMac, did you also install Xubuntu after partitioning it? And are you sure you preserved the OS X partition during partitioning?
<ianMac> I did, Im in xubuntu now
<ianMac> I used the xubuntu partition tool during install
<vinnl> OK, ehm, could you install Gnome Partition Editor to find out whether your OSX partitions are still there for sure?
<ianMac> sure, Im pretty new to linux distros, can you tell me where I can get that?
<TheSheep> system->synaptic package manager
<TheSheep> and search for that
<ianMac> cool thanks
<vinnl> Or Applications->Add/Remove :)
<ianMac> okay, the partition editor and it says it cant mount "machintosh HD" because the enclosing drive for the volume is locked
<vinnl> Hmm... Could it be that you did not shut down your computer correctly before you installed Xubuntu?
<ianMac> honestly I dont remember
<ianMac> could be because I had a hard time installing xubuntu and had to shut down from the xubuntu install several times by holding down the power button
<vinnl> OK well it seems like it might not matter, I think we can conclude that it is still there
<vinnl> When you boot your computer, do you see something like "Press Esc for boot menu"?
<ianMac> yea it shows 19.84gb for it
<ianMac> no it takes me to yaboot and asks me to choose between osx or linux or cd, when I choose osx it shows a file blinking to the mac logo and then a question mark
<ianMac> I tried holding option after the boot chime and it only gave linux as a choice to boot
<vinnl> Hmm, I don't really know anything about yaboot and the only thing I know of the question mark is that it means something went wrong booting
<vinnl> Which might after all have to do with the error you got in Gparted
<ianMac> I guess I need to find out how to unlock the mac drive now
<vinnl> Does gparted also show a suggestion for resolving it?
<vinnl> I would guess a disk check but I have no idea how that works on OS X disks
<ianMac> no, it just shows a caution sign next to fiel system that says uknown
<vinnl> :S
<ianMac> ya, thats what I said lol
<vinnl> And in the right-click menu there's also no "Check disk for errors" or something?
<ianMac> lemme see
<ianMac> okay I double clicked it and it says warning unable to detect file system: possible reasons- file system is damaged, file system is unknown to Gparted, there is no file system available
<vinnl> Hmm, the file system for OS X was HFS, right?
<ianMac> I think, but Im not sure, its whatever is default for osx 10.3
<vinnl> It says here Gparted can check HFS+ but not HFS
<vinnl> Yeah well I have little to no knowledge about OS X :S
<ianMac> hda3, it says it up top
<vinnl> That's the name of the device, not the filesystem
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<ianMac> lol, my bad
<vinnl> You might try to see if there's an OS X support channel and whether they can help you there
<ianMac> k thanks anyway, I made some progress, at least I know its still there
<vinnl> Yeah let's hope all the data on there is still intact :S
<ianMac> yea, if not I guess I'll just have to do a new install
<ianMac> hey, whats the best flash plugin for ppc?
<vinnl> Ehm, I believe you had to fuss around with nspluginwrapper but I'm not sure
<vinnl> !flash
<vinnl> !ppc
<vinnl> Oh, ubottu's not here :(
<vinnl> ianMac, ah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Flash%20for%20AMD64%20and%20PPC
<ianMac> hey vinnl, r u still here?
<vinnl> ianMac, yep
<ianMac> friggin battery died, and for some reason xubuntu is freezing on wake up
<vinnl> Wake up as in fresh boot, or did you hibernate of suspend?
<ianMac> anyway, any suggestions on a good flash plugin for ppc?
<vinnl> Because the latter is known to often have problems
<ianMac> hibernate of suspend
<vinnl> *or suspend, sorry
<vinnl> <vinnl> ianMac, ah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Flash%20for%20AMD64%20and%20PPC
<ianMac> cool, I'll check it out, thats next on my list
<ianMac> thx for your help vinnl
<ianMac> gg
<vinnl> yw :)
<dkkong> Is there a way to make a bootable backup of my entire Xubuntu system (desktop settings, etc)? I've tried using RemasterSys and it says the image is too big for a DVD. I have an empty external harddrive I could use.
<vidd> dkkong, why not simply install on that drive, and copy all the folders and files from your working to backup?
<dkkong> Like do a new installation to the external, and just copy the system to the main drive? Would that make it bootable?
<vidd> dkkong, the install makes it bootable....
<vinnl> Ibelieve there was one other than RemasterSys but I can't recall its name
#xubuntu 2010-07-26
<joey1> hello?
<joey1> can someone help me here?
<trebuchet> Does Xubuntu ship any default GUI app to change my capslock key into a control key/
<trebuchet> ?
<trebuchet> joey1: What's up?
<joey1> im using wine to load up itunes and  it keeps saying that the file itunes library.itl cannot be read because it was created by a newer version of itunes. what do i do?
<trebuchet> joey1: I'd check winehq and look at iTunes in the appdb. They have bug reports too, and there is also #winehq where you can ask question - that IRC channel would be better than this one.
<trebuchet> winehq.org
<trebuchet> or .com, I forget
<trebuchet> haven't used wine
<joey1> thank you so much
<trebuchet> So, I installed Xubuntu because I was lazy, how do I change my modmap for capslock -> ctrl?
<trebuchet> :<
<ashley__> does any one know what can cause a wired network card to become disconnected and how to fix it
<ashley__> does any one know what can cause a wired network card to become disconnected and how to fix it?
<trebuchet> ashley__: That is a very wide-open question, it could be innumerable things...
<ashley__> ok i just installed it the other day it was working fine then all of a sudden it would not go to any other website other than xfce.org shut it off and turned it back on and then it told me the network card was disconnected
<trebuchet> the xfce.org splashpage is local on your system, it just is presented in the web browser
<trebuchet> it doesn't mean you have network connectivity
<trebuchet> is it wireless?
<ashley__> no it is a wired network card
<ashley__> my mother board has dual ether net ports
<korst3n> Hi - I installed xubuntu package and then I was browsing through themes and the system suddenly crashed. Now I can't log into xfce or xfce session it just goes back to the login screen. any ideas?
<Sysi> korst3n: press ctrl alt f1 and log in there (or your other DE)
<korst3n> Sysi, I can log into gnome as i'm on gnome right now
<Sysi> rm -rf .config/xfce4/xfconf
<korst3n> Sysi, done. should i try now?
<Sysi> it shhould work now
<Sysi> settings are removed
<korst3n> Sysi, alright it works now. Thank you.
<Sysi> np
<korst3n> by the way is it possible to have the xfce 4.4's bottom panel in 4.6?
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<Sysi> you can change items in panels and move them
<korst3n> here's a screenshot - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/45/Screenshot-xfce-in-the-moon.png
<korst3n> there was that starter panel at the bottom
<Sysi> create new/modify panel and items, and set it to "fixed width" or something
<Anom01y> Hi, how do I encode a simple video for youtube out of jpgs ?
<charlie-tca> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> !youtube
<mohit> how to filter google search for linux/ubuntu
<mohit> any application about it
<mohit> reply plz
<mohit> will anyone help
<mohit> madercho
<bazhang> www.google.com/linux
<charlie-tca> gone... another person with just 4 minutes to spare that needs help?
<Anom01y> Hi, how do I encode a simple video for youtube out of jpgs ?
<Anom01y> anyone here know anything about the program Lives ?  I am trying to convert jpgs I have into a slideshow with effects and music for a simple youtube video. Didn't know it would be this difficult
<slow-motion> hi
<passando> Good afternoon
<passando> I do I change the font type of the main name in a window?
<TheSheep> passando: applications->settings->window manager->title font
<passando> your're the best
<passando> Thank you a lot
<passando> ;)
<morgan> does any one know a command to re connect my wired network card
<highvoltage> morgan: unfortunately you have to plug it in manually
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" ?
 * charlie-tca thinks highvoltage might just be right :-)
<morgan> tryed that and it still wont com up
<morgan> ifconfig for both of my ether net ports 1 and 0
<highvoltage> morgan: ah, after plugin it in you might want to run something like "sudo dhclient"
<morgan> ok done
<morgan> what am i looking for now
<highvoltage> it should show some addresses and stuff if it worked
<highvoltage> morgan: this is on xubuntu? don't you have network-manager?
<morgan> yes i do all ready tryed to turn it back on but keeps saying disconnected
<morgan> when i do sudo lshw -C network it says that network DISABLED in both eth0-1
<Sysi> right click over panel applet and check that networking is in use
<Sysi> what are modelnames of those cards?
<morgan> cards are Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<churl> how do i share a folder in xubuntu?
<morgan> there are two on the board
<churl> (everything online says to right click or system -> shared folders) and those options are not there for me
<aberhow> so why is it that the xfce4-mixer program won't save my settings after a reboot?
<Sysi> pulseaudio erases alsamixer settings
<aberhow> so what is the best solution then?
<Sysi> i haven't really find solution, removing pulseadio is an option, but palying with lsactl sounds nicer
<ron_o> I'm trying something I've never tried before.... Using Karmic. Bear with me here.
<ron_o> I have two root partitions, one for xubuntu that I am using and another for a spare
<ron_o> /dev/sda6 & /dev/sda7  http://yfrog.com/n3devsdagparted001p
<ron_o> I'd like to install another OS on it, perhaps xubuntu or perhaps another like linux mint.
<ron_o>  Is there anything I need to know before I try this?
<ron_o> Is Grub2 a problem?
<ron_o> you know, I think I know. It's just like installing two OSs. I am sure grub2 will handle it. I can always make a backup of /root and /boot with a partimage live cd.. ... These types of actions always make me nervous :)
<ridin> you should ask #linux or #Ubuntu
<ron_o> ridin, yah.. I just answered my own question. :) Can't go wrong if I backup eveything and don't touch /home.
<Sysi> or wait few minutes :P
<Sysi> ron_o: do you know what bootloaders can do?
<Sysi> you can install it in new installation to start of partition and configure old grub, or install new grub to MBR and use that
<ron_o> I have grub2... and I kind of want to keep /boot separate. I can always install /boot on the new parition. I really would like to share /boot, if I can.
<Sysi> why?
<ron_o> yah, that would really complicate things, wouldn't it. I think that's what's confusing me.
<lifenotfound> does anybody know what the 10.04 default icon set is called?
<Sysi> Elementary Xubuntu
<lifenotfound> thanks sysi
<morgan> do any one know how to reanable  a network card?
<morgan> that has disabled its self
<morgan> need help with network card
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: ping
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: pong
<Kangarooo> r u sure bug 607489 is a dublicate of bug 403135 ? couse my bug is about skype wrong colors in programm but that dublicate is about notification area colors
<charlie-tca> what happened? we break the 'bot again?
<charlie-tca> bug 607489
<Kangarooo> bug #4566
<charlie-tca> yup
<Kangarooo> Skype wrong colors https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/607489 and dub https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<charlie-tca> they are both too dark a menu with too dark a lettering
<charlie-tca> in the Murrine theme
<Kangarooo> but wrong colors everywhere in skype. still its dublicate? that murine isnt just(only) about notification area?
<charlie-tca> You wrote it up as in the menus. What do mean by "everywhere in skype" ?
<charlie-tca> Have you tried a different theme?
<Kangarooo> in that bug theres screenshots. i also wanted to post another screenshot - where im selecting many contacts in skype and its not visible(hardy visible) that they r selected.
<Kangarooo> i have albatros theme
<charlie-tca> That is all the same issue. Still a dup
<charlie-tca> Try clearlooks and see what it does. If it is still the same, it is not a dup
<Kangarooo> im trying other themes now. doesnt change anything
<charlie-tca> What did clearlooks do for it?
<Kangarooo> clearlooks? i dont have that theme in window manager in 10.10
<charlie-tca> appearance settings
<charlie-tca> Window manager does not change the menu colors, appearance does
<Kangarooo> ah yes forgot about thouse.. that appearance setting icon makes me think its nothing important couse it really stands out of other icons. yes now menu dialogs left click in notification and settings menu in skype programm is now seanable clear. but selecting all still makes not easy to understand that contacts r selected so theres 2 bugs in skype.
<charlie-tca> That means it is a duplicate of the other bug.
<Kangarooo> for example this is still the same. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52183171/skype%20select%20all.png
<Kangarooo> then yes ok . ok then i report new one only about this selection all passw and selecting contacts not seenable
<charlie-tca> That too gets fixed when the theme gets fixed
<Kangarooo> ah yes now i see passw when reopened skype in the same clearlooks theme and also selectin contacts can be seen. ok then all is correct. then only in that dublicate isnt selected that this affects skype. or its not so important since change in murine package will fix that
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> Now you got it!
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<emma> hey there
<emma> is it normal for xubuntu to warn about updating stuff that can't be authenticated?
<emma> I just did an install updates thing and it says "warning! you are about to install software that can't be authenticated!"
<charlie-tca> yup, normal
<emma> the packages in there are things like dpkg and yelp and xulrunner
<emma> charlie-tca: why would that be the normal behaviour. Why can't it be authenticated?
<emma> why would this happen for a normal system update?
<charlie-tca> Maybe the connection went off/on rapidly. Sometimes the certificate expires before it gets renewed
<charlie-tca> but it will always warn you when it can not authenticate, so you can decide if it is okay or someone is messing your system up
<emma> does xubuntu use the same repos as ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<emma> it says that it's going to take 44 minutes to install the updates
<emma> does that seem normal?
<emma> 223 MB of updates
<Kangarooo> emma: u mean 44min to DL updates? speed of DL is network releated. network from DL server to ur comp goes as fast as slowest system (server, ur comp or internet provider allows). since even very very old comp can get real fast net then in this case its internet provider to whose limits uve agreed. hope its possible in ur region to get fast speed with not ridiculous price. google is making some new internet network with mega speed.
<Kangarooo> *i mean slowest system in the path of this DL
<emma> Kangarooo: well sure, but i think i have anormal broadband speed. how about 223 mb, is that a lot of update?
#xubuntu 2010-07-27
<charlie-tca> That depends on the actual updates and when you updated last
<Kangarooo> emma: check http://www.speedtest.net/ if it really shows a lot (more then 10mbit/s) then then after updates are finished try to change ubuntu sources server in Settings-> something Sources. there take Other and then Button "Choose best server" it will ping all servers and auto choose fastest..
<charlie-tca> n
<emma> how can i tell which version of xubuntu im using?
<charlie-tca> lsb_release -a
<emma> I have xubuntu 9.10 here
<emma> what is it on now?
<charlie-tca> 10.04 is the latest release
<emma> charlie-tca: if 9.10 is working is there any reason to upgrade?
<charlie-tca> So, you are one version back from the latest
<charlie-tca> No reason, no
<emma> what would you do?
<emma> charlie-tca: ^
<charlie-tca> I prefer to stay with what is not broken for me until I have to upgrade. For 9.10, that means upgrading when 11.04 comes out in 2011, April
<charlie-tca> However, that also means that things might change a lot when you do upgrade.
<pcw> Is this the correct channel to seek help for boot problems?
<cliff_> will adding 4gb of swap space on a comp. running Xubuntu with 128mb RAM help it run smoother? (right now it has no swap space)
<pcw> Adding swap will help but for 128mb i do not think u need 4 gb
<cliff_> how much do u think I need just to make it run decent?
<pcw> cliff_:512 should b ok
<cliff_> <pcw> ok thanx
<cliff_> <pcw> also, can I install xubuntu first and later add ubuntu-desktop without getting rid of xfce? the website said it was possible the other way around, but didnt clarify this way...
<pcw> yes just apt-get install or whatever method you pref
<cliff_> great! thanks again
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello
<DeM0nFiRe> So, are there working drivers out for xubuntu for ATI Radeon HD5800 series?
<likemindead> Does this look normal? htop -- http://imagebin.ca/img/G-UCY0.png
<taz> anyone able to help a xubuntu newbie?
<taz> anyone able to help someone new to xubuntu?
<bazhang> ask a question; if someone knows they will answer
<owen1_> i have no audio with hdmi. i turn-off the laptop. connect the hdmi cable, turn the machine and can only see. not hear. where is the htmi option i had with kramic? it used to be part of the volume manager thingy.
<Billll>  [    16.046033] Kernel panic - not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes... [    16.046033]
<brot> after 16 seconds? something is broken :)
<TheSheep> did you forget to put ram into your computer?
<TheSheep> ;)
<Billll> I have ram in my comp :D
<Billll> it running windows 98 =p
<Billll> it's a older computer
<Billll> I will check the ram out :D
<Billll> what's min requirements for xubuntu ram wise?
<well_laid_lawn> 192mB for the live cd
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Billll> O
<Billll> it won't run the live CD or install same error >_>
<psycho_oreos> sounds like your computer spec is well below the minimal mark
<well_laid_lawn> Billll: how little ram does it have?
<Billll> wait I'm usnure how much rma I have but it's good enough to run win 98
<Billll> O_o
<Billll> the hdd is smalle hold 6 gigs
<Billll> small*
<well_laid_lawn> there's normally a page in the bios that would tell you
<psycho_oreos> or it would tell you at boot anyway, post POST process
<Billll> let me find out
<Billll> boot it comes up to fast
<Billll> I can check in winblows 98 =P
<psycho_oreos> there's a pause button onthe keyboard
<Billll> ok
<Billll> did so
<Billll> can't tell where the ram is though or errr
<Billll> processor clocl: 400 MHz
<psycho_oreos> should be below that processor clock line
<psycho_oreos> if its a white box that is
<Billll> base mem 640 kb ext. mem size: 64512kb
<Billll> don't see a white box
<Billll> =P
<psycho_oreos> a white box is an old definition (or I could be mistaken, its probably also called grey box) meaning the machine is not a pre-built one by some large PC company such as Dell, HP, Acer, etc
<psycho_oreos> 64512kb would be it.. and judging by that you have very very small amount of RAM
<Billll> ah ok
<Billll> it's a bit odd win 98 could run on that then?
<well_laid_lawn> that's ~64mB - ok for 98
<psycho_oreos> win98 was built differently.. windows is not linux
<Sysi> win98 is from -98
<psycho_oreos> you don't go comparing around apples and oranges
<Sysi> get linux from that time if you want
<well_laid_lawn> puppy linux can work with 64mB
<Billll> 486DX-2/66 MHz or higher processor (Pentium processor recommended)
<Billll> 16 MB of RAM (24 MB recommended, it's possible to run on 8 MB machines with /im option used during the installation process)
<Billll> At least 500 MB of space available on HDD. The amount of space required depends on the installation method and the components selected, but virtual memory and system utilities as well as drivers should be taken into consideration.
<Billll> not comparing apples and organes just wonder what the system requirements are for win 98
<psycho_oreos> what's with the unnecessary paste
<Billll> nor am I compariong windows to linux
<psycho_oreos> this isn't the place to enquire about win98
<psycho_oreos> <Billll> it's a bit odd win 98 could run on that then? <--- so that's not comparison?
<psycho_oreos> or is that your thought gone loud?
<well_laid_lawn> psycho_oreos: he was trying to install xubuntu - what's with the attitude?
<Billll> <Billll> it's a bit odd win 98 could run on that then? <--- so that's not comparison? <-- that's you failing at reading compression :D
<Billll> at that you can read my mind as well, where did you get your mind reading credentials?
<psycho_oreos> well_laid_lawn, he doesn't seem like he was willing to install xubuntu but any rate he won't be able to
<psycho_oreos> Billll, if I had mind reading capabilities you'd be paying me by the hour :p
<Billll> maybe I would O_o
<Billll> LOL
<psycho_oreos> reading compression :) nice choice of words
<psycho_oreos> anyway, there's puppy linux or DSL
<Billll> ahn I take it your not 5 am est time so english isn't your native language either :D
<psycho_oreos> pretty poor comparison or is that just merely assumptions?
<Billll> how about neither
<psycho_oreos> s/comparison/judgement/
<Billll> I'll do a play by play
<Billll> nono it's called you were trying to do a mind read =P
<psycho_oreos> you seem to be willing to talk into other things apart from the topic on hand
<Billll> I merly asked you where you got your credentials
<Billll> I asked what min requirements of win 98 is
<psycho_oreos> where I got my credentials is none of your business
<psycho_oreos> and I said this wasn't a place to enquire about win98 did I not?
<Billll> I raised a question of, oh hhmm it's winblows, I wonder what the min requirement to run is
<psycho_oreos> and so you pasted a whole bunch of irrelevant and offtopic information
<Billll> you jump in and say it's like comapring apples and organes I did not do such a thing, I said i wodner what the min requirment to run windows is
<Billll> if win 98 happened to run more than xubuntu then I would take it that it could be a actually hdd issue
<Billll> if it's a hhdd issue I have two option attempt to wipe the whole ahrddrive orrrr toss it
<Billll> :D
<psycho_oreos> apparently you were talking about win98 being able to run it, wouldn't that be evident to say that just because xubuntu can't run it windows can do everything?
<Billll> that's your conclusion and yes it could mena that or a lot of other thnigs but that wasn't what I thought at the time
<Billll> =P
<Billll> that's why I asked if you read minds =P
<psycho_oreos> and no that question was already answered
<Billll> ok I'm  a bit lot now but ok :0...
<Billll> <well_laid_lawn>psycho_oreos: he was trying to install xubuntu - what's with the attitude? <_-- no attidue stop being a gate keeper
<Sysi> nickflood
<xubuntu880> shittiest OS ever
<Aquina> A friend of mine has a problem with apt-cache consuming 100% CPU after loading Xfce. I searched on the web but nothing was helpful yet. Any suggestions?
<Sysi>  how long does it do that?
<Aquina> For about 20-30 minutes every ime after boot.
<Aquina> killall apt-cache doesnt help and I also told him to uncomment all manually added repositories.
<Aquina> Oh I refer to a Hardy installation.
<slow-motion> my microphone makes a buzzing sound while recording. it does not sound like the buzz from a powerline. i really tried everything to get rid of it. i even sold my soul to bill gates but it did not work.
<Kerkov> hi
<churl> oh yeah
<kangarooo> what r main differences between 10.04 and 10.10 ? im using 10.10 now and i want to install 10.10 to a friend couse for me its pretty stable.. dont like only this new task manager.. it shows some strange things.. like some virtual memory but its showing it wrong.. is 10.10 faster then 10.04? is the 10.10 notoficator less using cpu and ram ans hdd? some other programms faster less using?
<Sysi> 10.04 is LTS
<churl> Hello, how do I share a folder in xubuntu (everything online says to right click or system -> shared folders) and those options are not there for me
<Sysi> depends what kind of share you want
<churl> Sysi: so i can get to my xubuntu files from a windows computer :)
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: ping
<Sysi> !samba | churl
<ubottu> churl: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<charlie-tca> Hey, when asked about 10.10, it is not a release. It is the current development version and will break a lot before the release
<charlie-tca> kang
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello, I am wondering if anyone here is using an ATI Radeon HD5800 series card, and what drivers you are using
<brot> DeM0nFiRe: i think you need the fglrx driver to get 3d acceleration with this card
<brot> DeM0nFiRe: i think you need the fglrx driver to get 3d acceleration with this card
<brot> netsplit again?!
<kangarooo> hey hav u seen this? http://shimmerproject.org/projects/albatross/
<enigma> hello everyone
<kangarooo> some project witch is also making albatros theme??
<Sysi> kangarooo: albatross is originally from shimmer
<kangarooo> aah
<Sysi> same (artwork) leader on both at that time
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: please remember that 10.10 does not exist at this time
<charlie-tca> The development version is Maverick Meerkat, and will be breaking many times before release
<kangarooo2> althiugh for me it looks stable for now but since recomended is 10.04 thats why for one friend im now setting up 10.04 but 10.04 install crashed opens live then installing stops and totaly now i have 5 crash but cant report screenshot http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot792.php
<charlie-tca> It may appear stable today, but it will break again. When it does, the fixes can take between 1 hour and 1 week or more
<kangarooo> what is that bus error in screenshot?
<kangarooo> how to report bug about bus error if ubuntu-bug doesnt work couse it has that error?
<charlie-tca> Impossible to tell from the words "Bus error". You can check /var/log/dmesg.log and /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/syslog to see if there is anything else
<charlie-tca> tried restarting the computer?
<kangarooo2> in that screenshot http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot792.php its live cd of 10.04 .. at first i on cd boot i chose install then when installing it crashed and gave live mode. then installing i got 4 more crashes so i wanted to report and cant couse got this bus error. in screnshot it can be seen.
<kangarooo2> Cant open failu "dmesg".  Failed to execute child process "mousepad" (Input/output error).
<kangarooo2> that 1st live mode installation crash i know..it doesnt affects installation.. but others affect live cd..!?
<charlie-tca> You need to report the crashes as they happen, then, instead of saving them.
<charlie-tca> Your crashes have created an unstable environment. Each crash can affect much more than you want it to
<kangarooo> so no use saving and reporting on other comp couse opening will gather info about other pc yes? so then no use of reporting just restart and forget about them yes>?
<kangarooo> maybe another 10.04 iso is needed? couse ppl will dl it since its LTS and all the time (till next lts 12.04 recomended is 10.04) installation crash happens. ive experienced it on all comps ive installed 10.04 (about 10 comps)
<kangarooo> heh i cant even open shut down menu on that comp :)
<kangarooo> closed it with ctrl+alt+del in tty6
<kangarooo> as i see in diagram in http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146 every 6 months LTS releases get also releases now its 10.04.1 till 10.04.4 when also 12.04 will come out
<charlie-tca> I haven't experienced any crash installing 10.04 here
<charlie-tca> and yes, I did install on 5 computers and 40 VBox machines
<charlie-tca> You could try downloading the alternate image and use it instead of the desktop image. Sometimes that eliminates the issues
<kangarooo> i cant find that bug now. but ive found it yesterday somehow browsing thrue lp and it has more then 20 dublicates.
<charlie-tca> than there is no reason to report another duplicate. Just click on "this bug affects me" on top when that happens
<kangarooo> yes yes but i wanted to show u that for many on choosing install xubuntu (without live) crash happens.
<charlie-tca> there is no reason to show it to me.
<charlie-tca> Just mark it as affecting you instead of reporting another bug that has to marked a duplicate
<kangarooo> ok but that bug exists so then new iso is needed. maybe at least on 10.04.2 that could be fixed?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu will not have a point release.
<kangarooo> so that means LTS 10.04 till 12.04 lts release will still have this bug. :(
<charlie-tca> yup, for xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Have you tried the alternate cd?
<kangarooo> no im now trying OEM installtion have never tried it maybe that way install will go till end without crash and taking me to live version
<kangarooo> if that doesnt work ill try it
<slow-motion> n8
<kangarooo> hmm got some network problem.. last ive seen was (00:50:27) charlie-tca: Have you tried the alternate cd? (00:51:20) kangarooo: no im now trying OEM installtion have never tried it maybe that way install will go till end without crash and taking me to live version (00:51:43) kangarooo: if that doesnt work ill try it
<kangarooo> that oem install also crashed. can i install xubuntu thrue just thrue lan?
<kangarooo> i mean somehow minimal cd?
<kangarooo> if ill make usb then usb will be fromated yes?
#xubuntu 2010-07-28
<Char|ie> is there  a directory where all installed packages are in?
<Char|ie> or is there a way I can 'cat list' to list all the installed progs I have?
<travis_> would anyone mind helping me on a xubuntu problem?
<Char|ie> wht
<travis_> i installed xubuntu-desktop alongside ubuntu, and i was looking through the themes that came preinstalled. When i went to one specific theme, it logged me out of xubuntu and will not let me log in again
<travis_> i can log in to gnome just fine
<Char|ie> on the main screen login, do you see the configurable sessions? to use xfce ?
<travis_> yes
<travis_> i tried logging in with xubuntu desktop session and xfce session, and both do the same
<Char|ie> wow thats weird, are you using the latest ubuntu or you're using an older version and installed the new xubuntu desktop?
<travis_> im using ubuntu 10.04 and installed xubuntu from synaptics
<travis_> it must have been a corrupted theme, because i cant get in to change it
<travis_> there is an error code, but it disappears to fast for me to see what it says
<travis_> should i try this to see if there are errors?   |       less ./.xsession-errors
<travis_> anyone?
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello
<likemindead> !hi | DeM0nFiRe
<ubottu> DeM0nFiRe: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey
<travis__> can anyone help me with a issue with xubuntu? i tryed some pre-installed themes, which one of them, i guess was corrupted, logged me out of xubuntu and i cant log in anymore, just keeps returning to the login screen
<travis__> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey guys, Xubuntu doesn't come with a menu editor anymore, and I can't find xfce4-menueditor in the snyaptics package manager. Is there an alternative I am supposed to be using?
<travis__> i dont know currently i cant log in to xubuntu currently
<travis__> and no one here will help
<travis__> is anyone willing to help???? or you could just simply say you dont know
<knome> !ask | travis__
<ubottu> travis__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> also, people might just not be online right now
<travis__> i already asked the question!
<travis__> ok
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<knome> DeM0nFiRe, no, sorry, there's no menu editor for now..
<travis__> i didnt repeat my question, all i said is that i asked it recently
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh damn that sucks
<knome> travis__, yes, but see the links please. about the issue, maybe try removing .cache fist
<knome> travis__, ~/.cache
<travis__> oh ok sorry if i misunderstood
<knome> DeM0nFiRe, i know, it's somewhat frustrating
<DeM0nFiRe> So I've just got to create .menu files myself? Would you happen to have a link to the available symbols and such?
<knome> DeM0nFiRe, for which apps would you like to create those files? does those appear in the gnome menus?
<knome> DeM0nFiRe, if answer to second is no, then try contacting the app upstream about creating the menu file :)
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh, I want to make a new desktop menu, I want to make a new "Applications" menu
<knome> DeM0nFiRe, are you saying you want a new menu with existing icons in another menu?
<DeM0nFiRe> Yes, by symbols I meant like the "xfce-education.directory" stuff
<knome> right...
<DeM0nFiRe> Like the symbols you use in the xml file to get lists of applications instead of manually adding a <app> for everything
<knome> no, i don't know those shortcodes, but you might try searching google for them
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah, I am, I was just wondering if you happened to know them
<knome> no, sorry, i don't know everything ;) (even if i sometimes get close)
<DeM0nFiRe> :P
<knome> DeM0nFiRe, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<travis_> i found a solution anyway, ill uninstall xubuntu from ubuntu and reinstall again from synaptics
<knome> DeM0nFiRe, i suppose you are interested in the "create root entries" section
<DeM0nFiRe> Ha, I am already on that page ;)
<knome> then you should be fine.
<knome> travis_, be sure to purge, otherwise that might not work.
<knome> i will hit the bed now. good luck for both of you on your journeys.
<DeM0nFiRe> Ugh, wow, it looks like it's been made a lot harder than it has to be, haha
<DeM0nFiRe> Sweet, I've got it doing most of what I want
<DeM0nFiRe> Haha, there we go, got my menu doing what I want
<travis_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<travis_> !ask Chanserv
<travis_> !ask | Chanserv
<ubottu> Chanserv: please see above
<travis_> could anyone help me?
<emma> any idea why youtube is suddenly not working forme?
<emma> I had xubuntu 9.10 and everything was fine. Then I did a system upgrade to xubuntu 10.04 now YouTube says I need flash
<rgnr> hey guys
<rgnr> wtf
<bazhang> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rgnr> u8buntu cvannot handle files larger than 3gb?
<psycho_oreos> its not ubuntu, its the filesystem
<psycho_oreos> and its rare for it to not support a single file above 3GB unless you're using ext2 for example (which you shouldn't)
<Sysi> (ext2 does support big files)
<psycho_oreos> my bad, I read somewhere that ext2 can't handle single file sizes beyond 4GB
<Sysi> fat32 can't
<bazhang> he's crossposting and trying to copy to fat32
<psycho_oreos> ah ha
<Sysi> !crossposting | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rgnr> new title achieved! Crossposter!
<rgnr> XD
<rgnr> !crossposting | Sysi
<ubottu> Sysi: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rgnr> :D
<rgnr> !crossposting | all
<ubottu> all: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bazhang> rgnr, stop that
<rgnr> why? that's pretty funny )
<rgnr> do I annoy you?
<bazhang> its a support channel not a comedy channel
<rgnr> thus I'm not asking you to tell jokes )
<rgnr> and play comedies
<rgnr> and act funny
<bazhang> !ot | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rgnr> !lol | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rgnr> got it?
<bazhang> yep
<rgnr> no lolz allowed )
<bazhang> stay on topic should you wish to remain in the channel
<rgnr> ok ) cya anywayz ))
<slow-motion> hi
<Takeasy> help! my desktop icons are disappeared, and cant right click on desktop
<brot> Takeasy: you may try to start xfdesktop
<Takeasy> how?
<Takeasy> i'm sorry, i'm new to this
<Sysi> you could just try to relogin
<Sysi> maybe remove everything on ~/.cache/sessions/
<Takeasy> tried, problem still
<Sysi> alt f2 "xfdesktop"
<Takeasy> problem solved, Sysi
<Takeasy> thanks, Sysi
<Sysi> that's what brot told to do actually :P
<brot> :)
<Takeasy> ya, thx brot
<Takeasy> i 'm new to linux
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: im now in alternate installation now i have step: Choose and install programms either i translated it wrong to english couse i didnt get to choose programms or translation is wrong.
<charlie-tca> Are you using expert mode?
<Sysi> you need to set questions asked by priority
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: no not expert mode. ah so in expert mode set at disk boot in f6 and then installing would allow to choose programms?
<kangarooo> all i did is checked cd for errors then install. didnt change no mode
<charlie-tca> It would allow you to choose everything, but I can NOT help with it
<kangarooo> cool im then restarting.. choosing programms is better
<charlie-tca> Then install will choose and install programs
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: when it fails, you must fix it, there is very little help when you use expert mode
<luis_> anyone speak portuguese here?
<knome> !portuguese | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<luis_> obrigado
<slow-motion> bye
<Bashhead> hello
<Bashhead> can anyone help a newb connect to the internet on a fresh installation of xubuntu 10.04
<Bashhead> can anyone help a newb connect to the internet on a fresh installation of xubuntu 10.04
<Bashhead> can anyone help a newb connect to the internet on a fresh installation of xubuntu 10.04
<charlie-tca> !patience | Bashhead
<ubottu> Bashhead: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kangarooo> Bashhead: plug in lan wire and set ips if not using router. if using router set ips in router and in comp set auto DHCP. if using Wifi connect to wifi
<Bashhead> could you dull those instructions so a monkey could understand?
<Bashhead> i am trying to connect my laptop to the internet wirelessly
<kangarooo> in notification area theres network plugin. left clicking it will show all available wifis
<kangarooo> notification area in clean xubuntu installation is locatead in top right area
<kangarooo> its in a top panel right side
<Bashhead> mhm
<Bashhead> ive got it open
<Bashhead> Network Connections
<kangarooo> choose your wifi (if it has password enter it) and ur connected
<kangarooo> only one left click (and not right click)..
<Bashhead> the only option that comes up in any of the tabs is in the "Wired" tab and thats "Auth eth0"
<Bashhead> Auto*
<Bashhead> if it helps, i have nothing connected to my laptop from the router
<Bashhead> (because all hte tutorials i have seen say that xubuntu hasnt recognized the wireless chip/card)
<kangarooo> then u dont have wifi installed.. its possible to find solution googling comp name + ubuntu or googling lspci outputs ethernet controler name + ubuntu
<kangarooo> lspci output u can get in terminal writing lspci (thats a command that needs to be written in terminal) terminal can be accessed from Applications 1st submenu (if using english) and terminal
<Bashhead> how do i find the controller naem?
<Bashhead> name*
<kangarooo> lspci gives out also Ethernet controller:
<charlie-tca> y
<Bashhead> when i type lshw -C Network, 3 sections come up
<Bashhead> Ethernet interface, network controller, and wireless interface
<kangarooo> try nm-tools ive found this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide but also try finding ubuntu + ur laptop name
<kangarooo> and maybe + wifi
<Bashhead> i found this googling compay + ubuntu wireless
<Bashhead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930155
<Bashhead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bashhead> broadcom is the only thing the shows up
<paveway> hi to all
<Bashhead> this is so confusing :(
<paveway> i've a problem with xfce, does anybody help me?
<paveway> i changed the video resolution and all worked well, i rebooted the pc and now, at boot, i'm unable to enter into Xsession, how I can reconfigure the video resolution to the previous?
<Bashhead> i still cant connect to the internet
<paveway> i've a problem with xfce, does anybody help me?
<paveway> i changed the video resolution and all worked well, i rebooted the pc and now, at boot, i'm unable to enter into Xsession, how I can reconfigure the video resolution to the previous?
<maxjezy> sorry, i dont use xubuntu
<maxjezy> i just was curious if there was a chan
<knome> maxjezy, you're welcome
<maxjezy> knome, thnx :)
<CarlosVela> hi everybody
<CarlosVela> somebody could help me ? i got a little driver problem with my ati x600
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CarlosVela> ok ok.. the problem is that i'm new with linux and i'd like to know how can i install ati x600 drivers for xubuntu 10.4
<CarlosVela> hope you could give me an "how-to", a guide.. or something like that
<Sysi> menu → system → drivers
<Sysi> google knows howtos
<charlie-tca> Have you looked in Applications -> system -> Hardware Drivers?
<CarlosVela> uhm... so easy ? :)
<Sysi> maybe
<charlie-tca> why would it be difficult. This is not windows
 * charlie-tca had to say it... :-)
<CarlosVela> my last time with linux was something like 6 yrs ago... not so easy to setup a driver at the time :)
<CarlosVela> anyway.. one moment, im doing your instructions
<CarlosVela> my 256 mb of ram make me so sad...
<Sysi> if that card is kinda old, default driver may be the best
<CarlosVela> i think that default drivers aren't so good; i noticed some graphical delay while i use xubuntu..
<charlie-tca> Might be some anyway, with 256MB ram, if it is agp
<CarlosVela> yeah, could be that too
<CarlosVela> the x600 is on sale on ebay at 1 $
<CarlosVela> shipment included
<charlie-tca> What a deal...
<charlie-tca> Isn't that a 3.95 loss after shipping?
<CarlosVela> there are ebay charges too...
<CarlosVela> very high...
<CarlosVela> my pc is so slow that im still tryin' to get into appl-sys-drivers....
<CarlosVela> lol
<charlie-tca> It might be running updates or updating the databases
<CarlosVela> in fact u r right
<CarlosVela> 174.5 mb of updates downloading
<CarlosVela> so... im searching for available drivers..
<CarlosVela> stay tuned
<CarlosVela> "no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<charlie-tca> any listed?
<Sysi> propietary drivers don't oftenly support old harware
<CarlosVela> no.. nothing listed
<CarlosVela> Sysi: i feel myself in troubles..
<CarlosVela> :(
<charlie-tca> Sysi is probably right. You will be keeping the installed driver
<charlie-tca> he can't help being right, too
<Sysi> apple magic trackpad look so awesome, but i'm afraid it would be painful with linux :/
<CarlosVela> mmm
<CarlosVela> ok thanks anyway
<CarlosVela> i got magic trackpad :) that's amazing
<CarlosVela> guys thanks 4 ur help; i hope to come back for any other problem
<CarlosVela> many thanks and good night
<Aquina> good nicht
#xubuntu 2010-07-29
<xubuntu165> hello
<Sappys> hello, what is the best php editor on xubuntu (bluefish and jedit - not for me)?
<ephraim> can someone help me with a pcmcia card?
<ephraim> rather a pcmcia card reader. I want to know how I can view it using the command line
<ephraim> hi, how can I view a pcmcia card reader using the command line?
<ryry46d9> is this the question room?
<nikolam> hm, how about having OO.org templates in thunar, again?
<nikolam> like, right lick, new doument and not opening first writer and then painfully navigate to save to the dir.
<well_laid_lawn> you can add that in ~/.config/Thunar/uca.xml if you want
<well_laid_lawn> nikolam: ^^
<well_laid_lawn> adds an option to the right click menu
<nikolam> hm.
<nikolam> packages with uca.xml are thunar-data and xubuntu-default settings. In /etc/xdg/Thunar/uca.xml and /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/Thunar/uca.xml
<well_laid_lawn> you don't already  have a ~/.config/Thunar/uca.xml file?
<nikolam> Nope.
<nikolam> lucid/10.04 lts 64bit here
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu with Thunar though?
<nikolam> aha. yes
<well_laid_lawn> I would copy /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/Thunar/uca.xml to ~/.config/Thunar/uca.xml
<well_laid_lawn> and hack away :]
<nikolam> there must be something about that on xfce.org or something
<nikolam> By the way.. every time I start command from command line (starting some gtk app) I get some crazy warning about murrina storm cloud theme etc.
<nikolam> /usr/share/themes/MurrinaStormCloud/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:53: Murrine configuration option "scrollbar_color" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<Sysi> not critical
<nikolam> I know. but looks annoying. suppose it might be fixed by editing that theme
<well_laid_lawn> just an older theme is all - there must have been a gtk update that removed that as an option
<knome> nikolam, just remove any lines containing scrollbar_color in the gtkrc file
<knome> nikolam, = fix
<nikolam> ok knome thanks :P
<knome> np
<Cael> i got an odd issue, out of the box i lose All video display once the 10.04 boots to live or install i have an Nvidia Geforce fx 5200 and an LG W2361V-PF monitor its native resolution is 1920x1080 but yet it still goes out of range. Any idea Why and how i can Actually install an functional version of xubuntu 10.04 ?
<Sysi> you can use alternate install disc
<well_laid_lawn> Cael: all I can suggest is an xorg.conf file with the right ranges in it
<Cael> thing is i have Yet to install.
<Cael> happens when i select "Try Ubuntu" or Install.
<well_laid_lawn> Cael: and the burnt cd passed the md5 check?
<Cael> yes
<Cael> its been an issue since the beta.
<well_laid_lawn> Cael: using a hdmi cable ?
<Cael> vga. the FX5200 is too old to have hdmi
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Cael> this pc is connected via hdmi (i'm just too lazy to get the servers old monitor out.)
<well_laid_lawn> Cael: can the 5200 do that res?
<Cael> not super sure but this monitor does go as low as 800x600
<well_laid_lawn> k - it should show something then
<Cael> when i tried the beta no matter the monitor it happened
<Cael> (out of range)
<Cael> hell our Multi-input tv does the same. (TV, AV x2 componet x2 VGAx1 HDMI x2)
<Cael> and its a 50inch.
<well_laid_lawn> pretty new monitors then Cael
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like the driver might not have been updated for a while then - how you check that i don't know
<Sysi> idk how nouveau works with older cards
<Cael> i think it (the card) needs the legacy 175 drivers
<well_laid_lawn> those should be on the nvidia site afaik
<Cael> unless i edit the iso i'm still SOL
<Cael> (and the alternate cd iso is still downloadin)
<well_laid_lawn> heh :] - time for a coffee then...
<Cael> you read my mind :P
<Cael> <3 French vanilla w/ irsh cream Creamer.
 * well_laid_lawn <-- jealous then :[
<Sysi> i think there's boot option to force using vesa-driver
<Cael> too bad the Legacy drivers dont offer accelerated OpenGL
<Cael> instead of using the 2nd pc as a server, i would use it as an XBMC PC (based on ubuntu 9.04)
<Cael> (though i love my xbox 1 w/ xbmc :3 next best thing to a pc connected to a tv or the AppleTV)
<Cael> grrrr.
<Cael> UltraISO refuses to do the checksum verify
<Cael> dont know why it did before..
<scott__> im using the open source ati drivers on a radeon 200M
<scott__> 3d runs smoothly
<scott__> but I get bad artifacts
<scott__> xubuntu 10.04
<Cael> ok i got it installed but a new prob arose.
<Cael> i have a 320GB SATA hd din it via an SATA to IDE adapter.
<Cael> aftre reboot Grup reporte d"Out of disk" and is in the grub rescuse prompt
<Cael> thru installation i Did opt for the /home being encrypted
<well_laid_lawn> it should boot even without /home/you
<Cael> any reason its gioving me out of disk?
<well_laid_lawn> it sounds like it needs a boot option like noapic but what I don't know
<well_laid_lawn> an option for the sata to pata converter
<Cael> its a simple one that connects  to the pin port wher ethe Ribbon would normally go.
<Cael> like this one here http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.706
<lozon> there's no way to change the icon of a symbolic link on the desktop, is there?
<TheSheep> you can create your own icon theme
<TheSheep> but I'd just use a .desktop file instead of a symbolic link
<TheSheep> then you can use any icon you like
<slow-motion> hi
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: ping
<charlie-tca> yes?
<Kangarooo> is it needed to make affectedd projects invalid when marking that a bug is dublicate of other bug?
<charlie-tca> no
<xubuntu286> hello
<xubuntu286> What the defference of Ubuntu Kubuntu and Xubuntu is?
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses gnome desktop environment, Kubuntu uses KDE, and Xubuntu uses Xfce
<likemindead> Xfce is Teh Awesomenessest!!1!
<charlie-tca> and it works, too
<xubuntu286> which one do you like?
<likemindead> I've been tinkering a bit and now my Quit icon (on the panel) just logs me out rather than giving me any options... HALP?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu286: you are in #xubuntu, most of the people in here will like Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> People in #kubuntu will prefer Kubuntu, too
<charlie-tca> likemindead: do you have a guest logged in?
<likemindead> No, charlie-tca, I have no other users created, it's just me.
<charlie-tca> Not ssh'd into anything, no tty logins?
<likemindead> I think the problem arose after I did a "sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove" ...
<likemindead> No & no.
<likemindead> I
<likemindead> I'm a fairly non-technical end user. ;-]
<charlie-tca> weird... it should not remove that.
<likemindead> It's not too big of a deal, just a minor annoyance. Any idea what I need to reinstall?
<charlie-tca> but you know if you go to ctrl+alt+f?? and login. that will cause that to happen
<charlie-tca> xfce4-session-logout
<likemindead> I didn't know that, but I haven't done a Ctrl+Alt+Fx in a long time. Not since I ditched GNOME for Xfce. In GNOME, I'd have freezes somewhat regularly. ;-)
<charlie-tca> heh
<likemindead> E: Couldn't find package xfce4-session-logout
<likemindead> Hmm...
<charlie-tca> let me go looking again
<charlie-tca> ooops it is part of xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> or you could add "Action buttons" to the panel, and remove the button that is there
<likemindead> That's what I was thinking too. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> good luck
<bitphazer> When I start my bluetooth my xubuntu 10.04 returns this "Connection to Bluez failed: Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue. How can I start Bluez daemon? (asus 1000h) Thanks in advance!
<xh> hi! for some reason the shortcut for changing the keyboard layout in xfce4 does not work after xorg is restarted; could someone please help?
<charlie-tca> xh: known bug
<xh> charlie-tca: is there a way around it?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Maybe this is the bug? http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5205
<charlie-tca> I see you are asking in Xfce. I will let them answer then
<Bashhead> Hello, anyone on?
<TheSheep> no
<xh> charlie-tca: yes, it looks like this is the bug; tho i don't have an xorg.conf - everything is handled by hal
<Bashhead> i need help connecting xubuntu 10.04 to the internet
<charlie-tca> no, Bashhead. Everybody here is offline today
<Bashhead> well, yesterday it took a while for someone to answer back
<charlie-tca> Yes, we are all volunteers and sometimes no one knows the answer and sometimes it takes a while to get time to give the answer if you do know it.
<knome> yeah, we're actually all offline since we have problems with xubuntu and internet
<charlie-tca> Almost no one is just sitting waiting for a question and has all the answers available to them
<cody-somerville> give the guy a break :P
<knome> cody-somerville, give US a break :P
<cody-somerville> Bashhead, How are you attempting to connect to the internet?
<Sysi> KICKBAN!
<Sysi> :P
<charlie-tca> did that yesterday, cody-somerville
<knome> /kb Sysi
<knome> oops
<Besogon> Bashhead, What's happened?
<knome> cody-somerville, charlie-tca: seems like our plan worked and unexpected support liners came up. including you, cody :P
<Bashhead> through a wireless connection from my router
<Besogon> Bashhead, xubuntu connect to any kind of network throug NetworkManager
<Besogon> may be you set wrong options to that?
<Bashhead> i can't find NetworkManger...
<Bashhead> unless its the icon with two computers
<knome> Bashhead, that's it.
<Bashhead> so, i add a wireless connection?
<Besogon> Bashhead, NM should detect your WiFi
<Bashhead> but it didnt....
<Besogon> if it works of cource
<Bashhead> the only thing that is filled in NM is wired which is "Auto eth0"
<Besogon> yes that is
<Besogon> You can rename that
<Besogon> later
<Besogon> but You should know options for your Wifi
<Besogon> e.g. password
<Bashhead> i do
<knome> if no wireless networks show up even some should, it's probably something with the wireless driver.
<Bashhead> is there a way to update or get a new driver?
<Besogon> Bashhead, try "iwlist scanning' in console
<Besogon> What model of the Wifi-card do you ave?
<xh> make sure the wifi is turned on; and that the RFKill flag is enabled
<Besogon> yes
<Besogon> If you use wifi-card both for Windows and Linux then Windows can turn it off and linux can't use it. So you should boot in windows and turn the Wifi-card on before you shut down
<xh> `rfkill list` will show if wifi is enabled both in hardware and software; often it is just a matter of pressing Fn key + <some Fxx key> so that wireless led lights up
<Bashhead> i installed xubuntu over windows
<Bashhead> when i rfkill list
<Bashhead> soft blocked:no and Hard blocked:yes
<Bashhead> hard block:no*
<Besogon> so you see your problem
<Bashhead> ..?
<Besogon>  Hard blocked:yes
<xh> press the blue Fn key and find the right (usually in blue text) among the Fxx keys - it should have some kind of antenna
<xh> e.g. on my netbook it is Fn + F11 - on your machine will probably be something different
<Bashhead> Besogon, that was a mistype
<Bashhead> xh, ive got an actual button for wireless, but when i press it, it doesnt do anything
<Bashhead> it stays the same color(orange)
<xh> Bashhead: and when it works (ie. in windows) it is green?
<Bashhead> blue
<xh> Bashhead: try pressing it several times - the number might matter :)
<Besogon> so you have problems with driver
<Bashhead> possibly... how would i go about fixing that
<Besogon> First of all you should know the Wifi-hardware
<Besogon> type 'sudo lshw'
<Besogon> And find your vendor and all you can get for Wifi-vard
<Pudabudigada> Hi all
<Pudabudigada> How do I change my set time?
<Besogon> may be command 'date' will help
<Bashhead> am i looking for the network controller?
<xh> Bashhead: i'd try booting some other live distro like the latest gnome- or kde-based ubuntu or mint, just to see if any of them detects your card; or just google the exact model for compatibility with linux
<Bashhead> *-network DISABLED
<Pudabudigada> I meant to modify what time it is
<Pudabudigada> on my computer, of course.
<Besogon> date - print or set the system date and time
<Bashhead> i found the vendor and product info
<Besogon> look man page
<charlie-tca> Pudabudigada: try right-click the clock, left-click properties
<Besogon> Bashhead, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<xh> <Pudabudigada>: the best way is e.g. `sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com`
<Pudabudigada> That just brings up appearence settings for the applet, I want to know how to modify the system clock (temporal clock, not any busses or proc)
<Bashhead> BCM4312 doesnt show up
<Pudabudigada> xh: I want to modify it manually, for example, if I don't have web access for some reason.
<Besogon> Bashhead, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633971
<Besogon> Bashhead, look carefuly it should help
<Bashhead> alot of these help pages and tutorails say to type sudo apt................
<Pudabudigada> Don't be scared by a command line, they are better than gui for some things
<Bashhead> do you think i should use a different version of ubuntu?
<Bashhead> ie 9.10?
<Bashhead> how about Wicd
<slow-motion> n8
<well_laid_lawn> Bashhead: a newer version will have a newer kernel which would have more drivers in it but who knows if yours'll be in it
<Bashhead> how would i go about installing Wicd
<Bashhead> because i read to install Wicd i need to uninstall Network Manager
<Bashhead> when ever i try to type, sudo apt-get install.... it says E: Couldn't find package....
<well_laid_lawn> try apt-cache search network and case is important in the terminal
<well_laid_lawn> Networkmanager is diff then networkmanager
<Bashhead> why is it so difficult to connect to the internet
<Pudabudigada> What do you mean by 'difficult'
<Bashhead> shouldn't it be straight forward...?
<Bashhead> fresh install and connecting to the internet shouldnt be hard...yet it is for ubuntu
<knome> Bashhead, i'm sorry, but you seem to have a wireless card that has problems with ubuntu.
<well_laid_lawn> it is more likely that the manufacturer of the wifi card hasn't released a linux driver or much detail on the cards specs
<Bashhead> maybe im not look correctly...?
<Bashhead> what can i tell you about my card so you could try looking?
<mmfb> How do you add a shortcut icon to the top panel?
<well_laid_lawn> sudo lshw -c Network Bashhead
<well_laid_lawn> mmfb: right click the panel
<Bashhead> Ethernet interface, Network controller and Wireless interface
<well_laid_lawn> !paste | Bashhead
<ubottu> Bashhead: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> can you paste what that command returned Bashhead ?
<Bashhead> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and right now im on my desktop
<mmfb> well_laid_lawn: That's apparently just TOO obvious. There isn't a way to add a shortcut to a program from there. The only option is to add shortcuts to things like the "Battery Monitor" or the "CPU Graph".
<well_laid_lawn> mmfb: there's no   add to panel   option?
<Sysi> mmfb: add launcher
<mmfb> well_laid_lawn: No, just "Add New Items...".
<well_laid_lawn> mmfb: one of the new items should be a launcher
<mmfb> I know it's possible because I put Thunderbird up there a long time ago, but for some reason nothing I try works. I've even tried creating a new launcher and then dragging it up there, but nothing.
<mmfb> well_laid_lawn: Haha... Damn. Now I feel pretty stupid.
<Bashhead> product: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<mmfb> well_laid_lawn: Thanks!
<Bashhead> vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<well_laid_lawn> np :] mmfb
<well_laid_lawn> Bashhead: k - I'll have a google :]
<Bashhead> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> Bashhead: seems that broadcom has given very little linux support - best solution I found was to buy a usb wifi dongle...
<Bashhead> im in luck i have a wifi dongle :P
<Bashhead> now i have one more problem
<Bashhead> lets say i want to install conky
<Bashhead> im supposed to type sudo apt-get install conky into terminal
<Bashhead> everything is fine till the end of the terminal message
<Bashhead> E: Couldn't find package conky
<Bashhead> for that matter, it cant find any package
<Kangarooo> Bashhead: most wifi usb dogles work. before install use sudo apt-get update
<Pudabudigada> Is it in your repo?
<Bashhead> kanagroo, its downloading the packages, thanks
<Kangarooo> then install conky Bashhead after lists are updated
<Bashhead> everything seems fine sofar.
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<Bashhead> how do i run conky after installing?
<well_laid_lawn> alt+f2 and type conky
<well_laid_lawn> you'll need a conkyrc file to change it tho
#xubuntu 2010-07-30
<Kangarooo> will 10.10 have hibernate option?
<pahindr> hi guys
<pahindr> who wanna talks? about anything....
<pahindr> it doesn.t matter about what
<pleia2> pahindr: this is a support channel, you'll want to take "talk about anything" to #xubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<cjae> any diff between ubuntu restrcited and xubuntu restricted?
<charlie-tca> yes
<cjae> ok
<cjae> any recommends for lubuntu? restricted that is
<charlie-tca> Since Ubuntu uses many different applications than Xubuntu, it also has more restricted formats to install
<charlie-tca> I don't know what lubuntu uses
<cjae> probably a good idea to use the xubuntu ones
<khider> hello all, I installed xubuntu on mylaptop and lspci will   not bring up the wifi card
<khider> Any ideas?
<khider> Initially when I installed, it saw the wifi card, but subsequent boots (and installs) yielded nothing
<khider> dead channel
<SirTopHat_> I see the installer's partitioner can't recognize an NTFS partition's free space
<SirTopHat_> =_=
<Bashhead> im back
<nikolam> Hm, it is interesting that when I put the sound volume down I can still hear sound. So only way to put the sound down is to hit mute.
<nikolam> that is when I use eather xtce4-mixer or mixer plugin in xfce panel
<nikolam> When i start alsamixergui it does bring the volume down to the mute when slider is all down
<nikolam> audio device is integrated in Amd 690G chipset, SB600 southbridge, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Besogon> nikolam, you are using not those that your mixer is turned on
<nikolam> Besogon, please restate, I did not understand you
<Besogon> open mixer sound plagin (with right click on it) and chose correct correct sound card
<nikolam> I think I installed Alsa since pulseaudio I think was not working with applications
<nikolam> Besogon, I have HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer) selected
<Besogon> Try other then. until it will works. I can't say much
<nikolam> aha maybe actually pulseaudio is still working.
<nikolam> alsamixergui displays pulse slider for some reason
<nikolam> I think I see that problem is that pulseaudio mixer is still the main mixer.
<Besogon> I don't undestand you why you think that Pulseaudio bad feature? (wine works well and it uses alsa when pulseaudio is working) Pulseaudio wrapp the alsa (because Alsa now can work as part of pulseaudio)
<nikolam> well i had trouble on every install of xubuntu since 7.04 with pulseaudio.
<nikolam> And I always needed to uninstall it to make apps work and I did it also this time
<Besogon> strange. I hadn't. May be because I installed ubuntu and then installed xfce-desktop package
<nikolam> I guess noone actually tested that xfce mixer can not put down the volume.
<nikolam> ok, i see now in synaptic, i have pulseaudio installed actually..
<Besogon> nikolam, look how it works for me
<Besogon> works?
<nicofs> I am running an application that is 4:3 on a 16:9 display - an it is streched to fit. how can i change that to a "boxed" view maintaining the aspect ratio?
<handjob> Hi all. I need some help. I have been playing around with various wm's and now I can't login to xfce session. Every other seems ok, except the most important. How to trace where is the error?
<handjob> Or meybe it's not related to my experiments with other managers? Yesterday everything was fine, today I wake up to find out that gdm somewhat 'restets' itself upon attempt to login into xfce session.
<handjob> ls
<handjob> ups : )
<padrecarlo> how can i add the thunderbird icon to the task line?
<padrecarlo> right click + new element, but i do not find thunderbird in the list
<well_laid_lawn> in the list there should be one called   launcher   yes?
<padrecarlo> ok, i found it, thank you
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<padrecarlo> how can i make xubuntu a little bit smaller, i have only 4 gb space on my eeepc
<padrecarlo> what can i uninstall and how?
<nicofs> padrecario: try the software center - it lists installed applications. you can uninstall those you don't need...
<well_laid_lawn> doing   sudo apt-get clean   can help
<padrecarlo> well_laid_lawn:and wich apps will it clean?
<well_laid_lawn> padrecarlo: it removes the downloaded packages from /var/cache/apt/archives
<padrecarlo> nice
<well_laid_lawn> if you install alot they can add up
<padrecarlo> it gaves me 210 MB back, thank you
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<nicofs> I am running an application that is 4:3 on a 16:9 display - an it is streched to fit. how can i change that to a "boxed" view maintaining the aspect ratio?
<well_laid_lawn> nicofs: depends on the app...
<nicofs> Wine emulation of Win95 game
<nicofs> well_laid_lawn: i think it's a general X11 config thing... to tell the graphics card how to handle non-native resolutions...
<padrecarlo> well_laid_lawn: thanks for assist, bye
<slow-motion> hi
<bazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chaturanga> I have a question concerning xubunto 8.04 - just installed it and usb ports won't work (nothing happens when you plug in usb mouse, or flashdrives, even though they are receiving power from the computer)
<Sysi> you're not talking about 10.04?
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
 * likemindead urges chaturanga to use 10.04 !
<charlie-tca> However, 8.04 still has a year of desktop support and is fine to use, if desired.
<chaturanga> yeah, it wasn't intentional to use an older version, just had it readily available on a disc when windows crashed and needed to replace it
<charlie-tca> Take a look at the link I gave above. It should help with the usb ports
<chaturanga> I'm looking at the usb mount link presently
<chaturanga> okay, secondary problem here; several of the suggestions in the forum link suggest installing various programs; how do I get them onto the machine if I can't get the usb ports to work (no flashdrives)? the wireless doesn't work either, which is why I need to be able to connect a usb flashdrive in order to install a driver for my wireless card
<chaturanga> one of the first steps in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB  forum is to install gconf-editor, but I get an error that says "couldn't find package gconf-editor"
<charlie-tca> That version may need a wired connection to download the updates and driver you need for wireless
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefanos> hello to all
<bazhang> !themes
<stefanos> i need some help
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bazhang> stefanos, see above
<stefanos> plzzzzzz
<stefanos> how to install a theme?
<stefanos> i am new to this
<bazhang> stefanos, I just told you
<stefanos> ok ty :)
<stefanos> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Sysi> crossposting?
<bazhang> he was told to come here
<Sysi> right
<stefanos> !changetheme
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Sysi> you can use query too
<stefanos> omg can u help me?
<Sysi> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Sysi> if you ment that
<bazhang> !msgthebot
<stefanos> i have downloaded the theme i want but i can't find a way to select it!!!!
<stefanos> plz help...
<Sysi> is it .tar.something?
<bazhang> stefanos, did you read the links?
<stefanos> yes
<Sysi> right click → extract here
<stefanos> done that but how i select it?
<stefanos> soz for my english
<stefanos> :?
<stefanos> :/
<Sysi> if it's in that folder, appearance settings
<donKi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<donKi> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<stefanos> the only themes that i can switch to are only these that are in the root directory
<stefanos> but i cant copy paste my theme there
<Sysi> they work in home directory too
<stefanos> omg this is so hard
<stefanos> cand do it
<charlie-tca> stefanos: what directory did you add the themes to, exactly?
<stefanos> to / stefanos / .themes
<charlie-tca> You should be using /home/stefanos/.themes
<stefanos> it was a hidden file
<stefanos> done
<stefanos> now?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> You may have to log out and log in again to see them, I don't know
<stefanos> ok ty anyway :)
<heoa> I cannot find fswebcam from apt-get, is "apt-get update" sufficient for getting Ubuntu's apt-get list?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is
<heoa> so then you can find fswebcam?
<heoa> after the command, soon testing as getting my comp back
<Sysi> aptitude search fswebcam
<charlie-tca> Make sure you have universe repository enabled
<heoa> charlie-tca: can you give a command for it?
<charlie-tca> for enabling the repository?
<Sysi> it's enabled by default?
<heoa> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> version of xubuntu?
<heoa> charlie-tca: the newest
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Software Sources -> Ubuntu software tab, check "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)
<heoa> charlie-tca: have to do it manually as my pentium2 can hardly run x, some lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> use mousepad, uncomment the group that ends in  " lucid universe"
<zaib> hi i am zaib , i cant see my menu bars plz someone help
<charlie-tca> !panels | zaib
<ubottu> zaib: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Besogon> hey!
<charlie-tca> hey?
<zaib> i run it but it sayes Failed to execute child process "xfce-panel" (No such file or directory)
<charlie-tca> are you running xfce-panel or xfce4-panel ?
<zaib> sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<zaib> thank you , the panels  are back, it was my 1st day with linux
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<zaib> and will be a rememberable day
<zaib> thanks :)
<Besogon> who use xchat with turned on NAT with a router?
<Sysi> i have used, it just worked
<emma> how can i lock the screen in xubuntu so that no one can spy on me while Im away?
<Sysi> ctrl alt del by default
<emma> that will ask for a password then to unlock it?
<Sysi> yes
<emma> ctrol alt delete will kill X wont it?
<charlie-tca> not in 10.04
<Sysi> no, that used to be ctrl alt backspace
<charlie-tca> that's right
<Sysi> now it's something random
<Sysi> if yoy don't have xscreensaver it may reboot
<kangarooo> wow C+A+del is finally cool idea and it would be better if it would on resuming not open xscreensaver unlock but access to log in also for somebody else or guest also
<Sysi> xscreensaver offers that iirc
<kangarooo> yes but better without xscreensaver. just gdm login. couse in xscreensaver unlock clicking new user i have gdm login and loging myself back shows again xscreensaver login
<slow-motion> hi
<Bashhead> hello
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: btw if interested heres that bug i was tryng to find. Bug 452208 and it looks like finally its fixed so maybe new iso or something 10.04 LTS .. ppl will be dl it still get crash couse its in 29 aprils latest 10.04 iso
<kangarooo> its has 20-30 dubs
<Bashhead> hey
<kangarooo> hey hey Bashhead
<Bashhead> im having troubles with conky
<kangarooo> Bashhead: well this is for xubuntu channel so it may only be coincidence that somebody also has it. more help will be not even in #ubuntu but in google about conky and also in #conky /join #conky
<Bashhead> alright
<kangarooo> i for example havent ever modified conky but ive tryd it so i cant help about it more then what i read in google results
<SirTopHat_> I just installed Xubuntu over XP on this old PC
<SirTopHat_> The GUI is being much slower than it was in XP
<SirTopHat_> I can't see any settings that would change the res either
<charlie-tca> Settings -> settings manager -> display
<SirTopHat_> I don't know how I missed that
<SirTopHat_> =_=
<charlie-tca> Maybe we hide it ? ;-)
<SirTopHat_> I must need to update the graphics drivers or something
<SirTopHat_> video card drivers, even
<Sysi> what card do you have?
<SirTopHat_> I don't know, actually
<SirTopHat_> I'll have to find out
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA
<SirTopHat_> I never thought I would see a shell lag
<SirTopHat_> /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build: no such file or directory.
<SirTopHat_> I'm trying to install drivers for my intel video card
<SirTopHat_> could not find a kernel config file. this was in the log also
<SirTopHat_> dri.log
<Sysi> you want to enable dri-support?
<SirTopHat_> whatever I need to do to install these
<SirTopHat_> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdownloadcenter.intel.com%2FDetail_Desc.aspx%3FProductID%3D1044%26DwnldID%3D8203%26lang%3Deng&ei=m1NTTNWvJcSAlAfD6Zhu&usg=AFQjCNHnDWMXGA5rG5wRzHLVpvz4tFYL0g&sig2=l0QxA805Yne4_yom2ZrN2Q this is the driver I'm trying to install
#xubuntu 2010-07-31
<SirTopHat_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374162 the last post on this thread looks the same as what I was getting
<SirTopHat_> nobody's responded though
<SirTopHat_> I have no xorg.conf
<SirTopHat_> =_=
<charlie-tca> You can create one and the system will use it
<SirTopHat_> no ideas on my driver issue?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Looks like you are trying to install from an outside source instead of using System -> Hardware Drivers ?
<charlie-tca> You have an intel video card. They usually have the driver built into the kernel, I think.
<SirTopHat_> I would use system -> hardware drivers if the X login was usable
<Sysi> 8xx intel card?
<SirTopHat_> update manager might have fixed it, hm
<SirTopHat_> there's no "VGA" in lspci anymore
<f1assistance> how can I see shared windoz files?
<SirTopHat_> do a barrel roll
<th0r> f1assistance: you might look into fusesmb
<emma> how come i had youtube with xubuntu 9.10 and then I did the upgrade to 10.4 and now it says you need flash
<emma> does anyone know how to fix that?
<emma> I just got it to work: My fix --->  sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<emma> and then I sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<askhader> lspci is not detecting my wifi card in xubuntu. WHy is this?
<bazhang> what about lsusb
<bazhang> pastebin the output of both please
<askhader> its not a usb card but okay
<bazhang> well then just the lspci output
<askhader> http://pastebin.com/YqsGDSSG
<bazhang> odd. what about lsusb then
<askhader> The only noteworthy thing is Bus 004 Device 002: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Sensor
<bazhang> askhader, is this a dual boot
<askhader> No
<heoa> I can get fswebcam working out of the box with ubuntu but with xubuntu err: "Unable to find a compatible palette format."
<heoa> ideoa which pkg may be missing?
<VladBer> hello, ppl
<CppIsWeird> i got a laptop that i configured to use a wpa2 wireless connection. naturally it didnt work very well so i set up another router that has WEP, to which the computer simply refuses to connect. I've since removed the WPA2 routers entry in the wireless config.
<CppIsWeird> in one users account, it continues to connect to the WPA2 connection even though i cant find the configuration for it anywhere
<CppIsWeird> and on any account it refuses to connect to the WEP router at all
<CppIsWeird> any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> which chipset is this? wireless chipset
<CppIsWeird> intel
<hatake_kakashi> not very descriptive there, pastebin me your lspci -nnk output
<CppIsWeird> hmm. no.
<hatake_kakashi> fine, no help
<CppIsWeird> no surprise
<hatake_kakashi> intel doesn't make only one wireless chipset
<CppIsWeird> sorry, i dont mean to take my pissy mood out on you. i've had it far beyond the stupid fucks in my house infecting their windows computers with viruses because their morons and every tiny linux problem takes 3 days to fix.
<CppIsWeird> its like either way i go im going to spend 6 hours every fucking day fixing their god damn computers because their nitwits.,
<CppIsWeird> anyways, none of this has any use here, sorrt.
<CppIsWeird> * sorry
<hatake_kakashi> so.. how exactly does it help with this situation apart from the fact that you're pissed off but needs help. All I can suggest is compat-wireless/wireless-testing basing on just generic `intel'
<CppIsWeird> it is an Atheros AR5001
<hatake_kakashi> 10.4?
<hatake_kakashi> err 10.04
<aa__> hello everyone
<heoa> is there a light-weight image viewer?
<heoa> currently using just ff to view photos but my pentium2 chokes with it
<grepper> heoa: the 'display' command from imagemagick is pretty light.  Also 'ristretto'
<mohit_> hi
<mohit_> tell me how to setup broadband connection in ubuntu 9.10
<mohit_> reply plz
<heoa> grepper: thank you, goldmine. Wish imagemagick had shortcuts
<charlie-tca> mohit_: should be automatically set up for you
<mohit_> hitis not
<charlie-tca> !internet
<mohit_> tell me how to setup broadband connection in ubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charlie-tca> mohit_: repeating is not going to get an answer faster
<mohit_> ok
<brot> mohit_: also, you may want to use 10.04
<mohit_> no
<charlie-tca> or ask in #ubuntu for ubuntu
<mohit_> it ask for proxy authentication
<mohit_> proxy word is blockes
<charlie-tca> !proxy
<mohit_> h
<mohit_> hm
<charlie-tca> Don't know proxy setup
<mohit_> means
<mohit_> ok,,,leave it
<charlie-tca> Means I can not help you with proxy
<mohit_> tell me how to add refresh tab with right click'
<mohit_> plz
<charlie-tca> in network manager? I think you left-click the icon and then click on connect
<mohit_> where is network manager
<charlie-tca> should be in the upper right of the top panel
<charlie-tca> two computers icon
<mohit_> left/right side
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> should be in the upper right of the top panel
<mohit_> where is network manager
<charlie-tca> You asked that already
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> should be in the upper right of the top panel
<charlie-tca> Is it in the right side of the top panel?
<charlie-tca> What do you have in the top panel?
<mohit_> tell how to install network manager
<mohit_> how to setup broadband connection in network manager\
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<charlie-tca> !networking
<charlie-tca> !info networkmanager
<ubottu> Package networkmanager does not exist in lucid
<charlie-tca> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 309 kB, installed size 2236 kB
<mohit_> what is means of !NETWORKING
<charlie-tca> means trying to help you
<mohit_> how to setup broadband conn. in network manager
<charlie-tca> Please stop asking now
<mohit_> why?
<charlie-tca> because I asked you to. I have explained you do not need to ask many times. You have been advised that if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer.
<mohit_> i can asanybidk if
<th0r> mohit_: there are a number of good guides for that on the internet, have you tried any of them?
<mohit_> no
<mohit_> give me the links
<th0r> mohit_: then you might start here....http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=configure+a+broadband+connection+in+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=C38jfVElUTOeKAovwygStuq25CgAAAKoEBU_QHnUg&fp=fb0bee69b5aae820
<charlie-tca> http://www.google.com is an excellent place to start
<th0r> charlie-tca: I think we can offer a bit more than that to a newbie
<charlie-tca> th0r: I think that would apply to a newbie that actually is trying to get some help. This user won't answer questions asked of him, but will repeat the same demand every few minutes.
<askhader> Hello I am using a wifi USB adapater with ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper -l reports that the device is present (with prper mac address) and the driver is loaded but I still have no wireless device extensions. Why is this?
<mohit_> how to add refresh button in right click menu in desktop\
<Isakill> hai all
<charlie-tca> !hi | Isakill
<ubottu> Isakill: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mohit_> how to add refresh button in right click menu in desktop\
<charlie-tca>  Chanserv 'op #Xubuntu' /remove #xubuntu mohit_
<mohit_> why remove
<Isakill> got a question.  I have an old HP pavillion slimline.  for some reason I don't have sound.. I have it in ubuntu, but xubuntu doesn't like it.  any suggestions?
<charlie-tca> mohit_: you are not following the rules. If you continue to ask every minute or two, you will be removed
<mohit_> does aby reply
<mohit_> charlie-tca: will you ?
<charlie-tca> I will
<mohit_> how to add refresh button in right click menu in desktop\
<Isakill> lol
 * Isakill waits patiently
<mohit_> i m back
<Isakill> XD
<Isakill> not for long
<charlie-tca> How can we help you, Isakill
<mohit_> hi charlie-tca
<Isakill> well, just trying to figure out why xubuntu doesn't have sound when ubuntu does
<charlie-tca> mohit_: That is a warning. It will become a ban if you do not follow the rules
<mohit_> OK I M SORRY
<Isakill> HP pavilion slimline
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> Isakill: have you turned on the volume controls in the mixer?
 * Isakill is building a carPC and sound is essiential
<Isakill> yes
<mohit_> tell me how to add refresh button in right click as we refresh in windows
<Isakill> on all the selections in the dropdown
<charlie-tca> mohit_: if anyone knows, they will answer. If no one knows, they will not answer.
<mohit_> u dont know
<Isakill> doesn't F5 work too?
<charlie-tca> You have asked that enough times now. Please be patient and wait for an answer
<mohit_> i want to add like window
<Isakill> mohit_, patience is a virtue
<mohit_> ok
<Isakill> WHAT THE EFF?
<Isakill> charlie-tca,
<charlie-tca> yes?
<Isakill> it didn't show it at first
<Isakill> but it was muted
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> And that fixes it?
<Isakill> I apologize for wasting your time sir and I thank you
<Isakill> yeah it's fixed
<charlie-tca> No problem.
<mohit_> whats for me now
<Isakill> use F5 mohit_
<Isakill> i'm sure it should work in the same way
<mohit_> i want to add in right click as in window
<Isakill> can't help ya there sorry, good luck guys and once again thank you
<mohit_> will anyone help
<twig> does ne body know a link for enabling the pci slot for dual head?  all my searches are coming back for tweaking twinview and twnerama (?) once you have both monitors up.  I know they will both work, ive tested by selecting primary graphics card in bios
<twig> im not even looking for high end graphics, i just want to be able to put a old crt on a desktop where i can leave xchat and a term window open
<charlie-tca> I think you can modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf for it. but it still uses twinview, it seems
<twig> xorg.conf will enable the card?  i thought i was looking for somethin at a little deeper level so that the kernel would load the second graphics card
<charlie-tca> If it is turned on in bios, it should work
<twig> im real new to linux so you'll have to excuse me if i have some odd misconceptions
<charlie-tca> no problem
<twig> bios is only letting me switch the primary card
<twig> so is this a bios doesnt support issue?
<charlie-tca> then xorg.conf should turn the sencond one on
<twig> oh ok
<twig> ill try that then
<charlie-tca> also might look into randr
<twig> ive been to 3 diff forums and all the threads i could find were about "i cant drag my apps"
<charlie-tca> well, randr was wrong.
<twig> okay i was looking at randr but it was late so.....
<charlie-tca> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<twig> id have to lookup the onboard card and the second is a old matrox millenium2 i scavenged
<charlie-tca> Okay, this is a good starting point. If you get both cards to work, you can then add the xorg.conf files to show different images on each monitor
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<charlie-tca> and they include the matrox card reference
<twig> okay i was thinking that i was looking for a util to make the card work and then the xinerama to config so i didnt look into it as much as i guess i should have
<charlie-tca> Heh, that's why we try to help when we can.
<Aquina> How come repquota -au reports root  used 191836 (aprox 185 MiB) while /home/ has only 5 files owned by root which consume only a few KiB?
<twig> thanks
<charlie-tca> Aquina: could it be because root owns everything except /home ?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know, it is just a guess. Your are way over my head, I think.
<charlie-tca> s/your/you
<Aquina> sudo repquota -au
<Aquina> *** Report for user quotas on device /dev/sda6
<Aquina> Block grace time: 7days; Inode grace time: 7days
<Aquina> So I explicitly checked sda6 and there only /home/ exists.
<Aquina> Root indeed owns stuff below /home/ but that is not teken into accout by quota.
<Aquina> I also did a quotacheck which told m everything is ok.
<twig> one more Q....   i have a hard drive that i had to testdisk from a liveCD, when i got the box back up the drive was owned by 999 (i assume the testdisk ID) i reset it to my username, every now and then it tells me it cant access, this is beacuse i should have set ownership to root correct?
<charlie-tca> probably
<twig> im only 2 weeks clean of MS.... its a process
<charlie-tca> that is true
<charlie-tca> But you are doing it! It gets easier with experience
<twig> yeah
<twig> i knew enough to not completly shoot myself in the foot
<Aquina> Charlie do you think I shoudl ask the Author of the Kernel-Quota implementation or someone in the Ubuntu team whether this is an error? Whom could I ask?
<charlie-tca> let me see
<Aquina> :)
<charlie-tca> Maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel? The quota package is in main, so they should know
<Aquina> ok, thx
<charlie-tca> good luck with that one.
<Aquina> I I asked in #xubuntu-devel and will try #ubuntu-devel in case "our guys" cannot help.
<Aquina> Thx, charlie!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Aquina> How went your moval? (omg I hope the grammar wa right) I mean you said you have to move to a new location...
<charlie-tca> Went pretty smooth, except the internet connection.
<charlie-tca> Seems I dropped from 7mb/s to 1
<Aquina> Argh! Internet... I will move on monday and 1&1 (big German ISP) told me it's going to take 3 weeks. :-((
<charlie-tca> and, it is no longer reliable. But overall, it was not too hard on me.
<charlie-tca> Ouch!
<charlie-tca> Only took me two weeks to get it mostly working
<Aquina> I will have 50Mbit/s downstream but upsteam is more limited... I'll see.
<charlie-tca> downstream that fast counts... Takes me about 1 hour per image now, compared to 17 minutes before
<Aquina> Some here in Frankfurt have 128 Mbit/s downstream and 10Mbit/s upstream because Frankfurt is Europes main peering point (450 ISPs and carriers).
<Aquina> That's bad. I however would rather give away some mibs down to receive some for upstream.
<charlie-tca> true. too slow upstream is also bad.
<Aquina> Do you like your new location?
<charlie-tca> yes. The air is cleaner since it is a much smaller city. It is about 10 degrees cooler, which is good for me.
<Aquina> Sounds good! I'm gonna move to Frankfurt which is a bit bigger... Hope it won't mke me sick but I'm excited though.
<charlie-tca> It is good to be excited. any place you go can be really good, but you might have to work at it to make it good
<zaib> hi i m zaib i m new to xubuntu can u plz tell me how the activate sound in xubuntu
<zaib> anyone plz help
<charlie-tca> double-click the mixer in the top panel and unmute it?
<zaib> unmute ?
<charlie-tca> Is there a red X in there on "mute" ?
<zaib> what should i chose in sound card dropbox
<charlie-tca> the first one
<zaib> there nothing ''mutu'' there
<charlie-tca> are there any volume controls in there?
<zaib> sory mute
<zaib> ya master
<charlie-tca> and it is not all the way to the bottom, right?
<zaib> yes
<zaib> its full
<charlie-tca> Help! I seem to be doing real bad today on sound issues
<charlie-tca> I am sorry. I don't seem to be very helpful now
<zaib> what should i do
<Aquina> *lol*
<charlie-tca> Let's see if someone else can help you.
<Aquina> Aehm... try alsamixer (sudo apt-get install alsamixer) I gues and check in there if everything is avtivated and play with the options.
<zaib> (sudo apt-get install alsamixer) where i have to write this
<Aquina> Furthir double check your hardware (plug, connectors, cable, card, etc.) and verify with lspci the hardware si correctly detected. I'd also reccomend you to check logs in /var/log/ especially messages, kernel, user.log and thelike.
<Aquina> zaib I open a terminal.
<Aquina> Applications-->Utls-->Terminal (I think)
<zaib> is terminal Alt f2
<zaib> Alt+F2
<zaib> there is run in terminal  chekbox
<charlie-tca> That should work, too. You can open one using Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal that stays around to use more than one command
<zaib> in terminal i should write sudo apt-get install alsamixer ?
<zaib> plz can anyone help here
<twig_> okay this page is talking about i810switch for switching between laptops lcd and external vga adapt,  this is a tower with an lcd plugged to the onboard and an old crt to the pci slot, would this then work the same or are the laptops fundamentally different
<charlie-tca> You have intel video?
<zaib> intel video ?
<zaib> ?
<charlie-tca> i810 is intel
<charlie-tca> zaib: sorry, that was for twig_
<charlie-tca> twig_: I think some of the laptops have a physical switch to do that, but I could be wrong
<twig_> this is just what the matrox link from the xinerama page is talking about
<twig_> im gonna go look up the man page for that switch and see what that says
<charlie-tca> yeah, good idea. Sometimes there is no difference for laptops and desktops, sometimes there is.
<zaib> can some one help me  ! help me
<charlie-tca> !patience | zaib
<ubottu> zaib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<charlie-tca> Aquina is trying to help, but he is also doing stuff he needs to do.
<zaib> ok
<zaib> thanks
<charlie-tca> We are all volunteers here, and some people are trying to help and work at the same time.
<twig_> i810 appears to be laptop or 1card2output
<twig_> is the entry in xorg.conf enough to make the system start the pci slot up?
<twig_> because if it is the code from this page should be enough to get an entry, id just have to find the identifier and the bus id
<charlie-tca> twig_: should be, yes
<twig_> damn win mindset
<Aquina> zaib, as I already mentioned open a Terminal and then enter (without quotes) "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils".
<Aquina> Then run the program in the same terminal by entering (without quotes) "alsamixer"
<zaib> thanks ubottu ,aquina and charlie tca,         problem solved :)
<zaib> thanks
<Aquina> In case you don't know what I'm talking about I strongly recommend you to read the Xubuntu user manual shipped with the distro.
<Aquina> np :-)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<twig_> grrrrr,   i switched desktops from gnome to xfce cause it said xfce had xinerama support loaded already...  didnt realize my keyboard shortcuts wernt gonna translate
<charlie-tca> uh-oh
<twig_> no big i had only setup a couple of things
<twig_> jes irritating try to open a term over and over with a shortcut that doesnt work
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> yup
<Aquina> omfg
 * charlie-tca nods
<Aquina> good night
<slow-motion> hi
<Pudabudigada> Hello, how can I get a list of mounted drives and mount points?
<Sysi> all drivers are installed and loaded by default, do you want to know what driver is needed to some app or what?
<Sysi> app/hardware device
<Pudabudigada> Not driver, drive, as in hard disk or CD drive
<Sysi> ugh, sorry it's late here
<Sysi> type mount in terminal
<Pudabudigada> I do that but I don't get them all.
<Sysi> that shouldn't be possible
<Pudabudigada> I had a hard drive connected by USB that didn't show there or with 'lsusb'
<Sysi> does it work (elswhere)?
<Pudabudigada> elsewhere?
<Sysi> anywhere, other machine or OS (or now xubuntu)
<Pudabudigada> Ah! I've just realised it was NTFS, does 10.04 support that?
<Sysi> at least reading
<Pudabudigada> The gui said it was blank but i'll have to check elsewhere for that particular drive
<Sysi> and it shouldn't matter in lsusb if it's known format
<Sysi> pressing ctrl+l shows where you are in file manager
<Pudabudigada> Unfortunately I can't try it on another system as another HD is taking up the ATA-USB device and I can't physically unplug it :-(
<twig_> im working on a dualhead setup and finally found the right log file,  xorg sees my second graphics card but has ????  by the bios, is this telling me bios hasnt assigned an address and i need to work this issue from there or is it just that what because its not enabled?
<twig_> --) PCI: (0:0:8:0) 102b:051b:102b:2007 Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II] rev 0, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xdf000000/16384, 0xe0000000/8388608, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
<twig_> erp n/m  i just found it
#xubuntu 2010-08-01
<etere> hi
<etere> i'm in trouble with xfce4-power-manager
<etere> it shows that my battery is 0%
<etere> even if the laptop is plugged in
<etere> i'm running the last xubuntu (10.0.4)
<etere> don't know what to do
<etere> kù
<tonytraductor> hi
<tonytraductor> My friend somehow hosed her xfce so that the desktop seems to not be funcitioning, no icons, no click on the desktop, no window decorations
<tonytraductor> only for her acct. on the computer
<tonytraductor> not being a regular xfce user (I prefer openbox or wmii), I'm not sure how to repair what she did (don't know what or how she did to make it this way)
<tonytraductor> there is no problem with xfce for other accts., so I know she reconfigured something, by accident in the congids for xfce4 or xfwm4 or xfce-desktop....I don't know
<tonytraductor> hola, estoy aqui solo
<tonytraductor> also, one can not switch desktops in xfce
<tonytraductor> oh...looks like she made is so xfwm4 does not start when she logs in
<tonytraductor> maybe I can figure this out.
<owen1> no audio with HDMI. should i try upgrade alsa or upgrade my kernel? thanks!
<manbra> Hello
<manbra> I can't find instructions to install xubuntu 10.4 from SD card on a eeepc 1000HA, anyone have a link?
<well_laid_lawn> from sd card?
<manbra> Yes, I have no USB card, my plan is to DL the iso on my laptop, mount the ISO on the SD card, then install from that
<manbra> I've done it before, just don't remember how :|
<manbra> Not sure if I just dragged the ISO over, or mounted it, or have done something : |
<well_laid_lawn> !install | maybe something here
<ubottu> maybe something here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<well_laid_lawn> http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<manbra> :)
<manbra> Thank you,
<manbra> Would the comp detect the SD card as USB?
<manbra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDriveWithLocalBoot
<manbra> Not sure if this is it : |
<manbra> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<meowmix> how do i uninstall xubuntu with a grub and dual boot if i can not get into xubuntu?
<manbra> Fuuu
<manbra> Woot, think I got it
<manbra> I got unetbootin, allowed it to exec as a program, now it's getting the xubuntu iso for me and should write it on the SD card
<manbra> I think
<heoa> how to save simple shell output in bash:  GETME=$( df -h ); echo $GETME <-- s\thing like this?
<Sysi> echo $getme > file
<heoa> Sysi: you did not find my question stupid. Sorry about stupid question, it actually works like that.
<Sysi> easy solution doesn't mean question is stupid
<zaib> can anyone tell me that grub 1.98 is grub 2 or not
<Sysi> it is
<zaib> thanks
<zaib> hi i am zaib, i have install xubuntu on 60 GB of 80 GB hard disk and left 20 GB for Windows xp ,now i want to install xp but i am afraid that after i  install xp on the spared 20 GB i wont be able to boot xubuntu ,can some one tell me how to dual boot !
<well_laid_lawn> installing windows second means you will have to reinstall grub - this link should tell how
<well_laid_lawn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zaib> i have grub 2 , tell me what to do after installing xp
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<zaib> i have a alternate cd ,can i install Grub 2 from it after installin xp
<Sysi> hmm, if you know how to use it
<Sysi> you need to get to menu of it, and skip everything else but installing grub
<Sysi> and i'm not sure if it works
<zaib> to enter the main menu in which all the installation steps are i have to ?
<Sysi> iirc there is some button for "last screen"
<zaib> should i try the alternate cd method or try to understand the live cd method ,as i also have a live cd but cant understand that method in the link you have given me
<zaib> helooooooo Sysi
<Sysi> use gparted to see what /dev/sdXX is your partition
<zaib> gparted ?
<Sysi> mount it with command behind link
<Sysi> menu → system → gparted
<zaib> this is my second day with xubuntu or any linux
<zaib> there no gparted in: menu → system → gparted
<zaib> i am using xubuntu 10.04
<Sysi> hmm, it maybe isn't there anymore by default
<Sysi> but you need to do it on that livedc
<zaib> even if there gparted on the live cd , i dont know how to use it and if some thing goes wrong ,dont know anything
<Sysi> you just start it and watch in what partiton your xubuntu installation is
<zaib> is this the gparted you are talking about http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/screenshots.php
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> fdisk -l does the same but in terminal
<zaib> now what i do , i have written fdisk -l in terminal and it is sayin something
<Sysi> it requires sudo as said in howto i linked
<zaib> ya i have also writen sudo
<zaib> i think it is saying 4 partition
<Sysi> are you on livecd?
<zaib> no
<zaib> i thought some practise will be helpfull
<Sysi> yeah, but you need to check those when using livecd
<zaib> its is very complex for me i think i should try the alternate cd
<zaib> and i have only 192 mb ram so the live cd will be very slow
<Sysi> i say again that i'm not sure if alternate method works, but you can try
<zaib> ok thanks i will try the alternate cd methode and if does work than will install a fresh copy of xubuntu
<zaib> thanks sysi for your time , i appreciate it very much :)
<heoa> how are startup programs configured in xubuntu?
<Sysi> settings → session&startup; cron @reboot; sysv-rc-conf
<juxindawoods> Can I not has "full screen task switcher" (The Exposé on OS X) with xubuntu
<juxindawoods> I'm getting an Samsung N210 netbook and I want to have Linux but there is no proper full screen task switcher for Kubuntu, there is one for Ubuntu (Skippy).. Is there one for xubuntu
<juxindawoods> I'd really like to have xubuntu
<Sysi> only available with compiz, what ubuntu uses
<Sysi> kubuntu do has same kinda switcher
<juxindawoods> Sysi: I heard there was a program called "Skippy" that does it on Ubuntu
<juxindawoods> Compiz is eyecandy
<Sysi> you can get that with compiz, maybe skippy too
<Sysi> compiz has 80% of features you can get with gnome
<juxindawoods> I'd like to have Xubuntu but I cannot survive without a full screen task swithcer
<Sysi> you can use compiz with xubuntu
<juxindawoods> I can?
<juxindawoods> I thought it was a Gnome only thing
<Sysi> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<juxindawoods> tnx
<Sysi> linux = anything with everything
<slow-motion> hi
<Sysi> skippy works with xfce, that would be better propably
<Sysi> i'll try that :)
<trongthanh> how to enable scim in xubuntu lucid
<trongthanh> I can configure it, auto start it, but it won't work
<trongthanh> please anyone
<trongthanh> ctrl + space does nothing
<juxindawoods> shit is funnier when written in white type as compared to black type
<juxindawoods> oops. wrong channel
<knome> !language | juxindawoods
<ubottu> juxindawoods: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<juxindawoods> take this for example: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Suddenly,_Raccoons
<nubix> Hi, does someone know why the brightnesssettings dont work with ubuntu xfce? (I'm using ubuntu10.04 with xfce at an eeepc 1101ha)
<Sysi> the hotkeys?
<nubix> nothing... The indicator says im reducing the brightness, but nothing happens
<nubix> i only works when the xserver is not running
<nubix> I don't get it. I'm using Fn+F5/F6 to change the brightness. It works until I start the xserver
<nubix> does no one have a clue?
<Kungfood> hello all
<Kungfood> prepare for questions from a linux idiot
<Kungfood> here goes
<Kungfood> i recently decided to install xubuntu on an old laptop because ubuntu was too heavy for it, the machine is a pIII 1ghz, 256 mb ram, with an (ugh) trident gfx chip. xbuntu installd fine, took a fw hours to run the update manager, hen shut it down late last night
<Kungfood> this morning when i turn the machine on, it posts, boots, gives me the keyring login, then goes blank
<Kungfood> the screensaver will run after a while, but when it goes off, nothing, blank screen
<Kungfood> if i bring up the logout screen and log back into the main account, i can get the desktop background to show, but no UI
<Kungfood> ah very good, an active helpful channel...
<Sysi> irc isn't really online, it just looks like it would be
<pleia2> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<pleia2> Kungfood: might just be that your panels disappeared :)
<Kungfood> ill try that thx
<Kungfood> ha, yup, got it back thx much
<pleia2> great
<Kungfood> though my desktop is now missing
<Kungfood> lol this is making it tough for me to try and learn linux when i cant get a distro to run well\
<Sysi> 256MB isn't much for modern OS
<Kungfood> thats why i went with xubuntu, was reading that it would run just fine with 128
<MikeChelen> is it possible to make the window titlebars bigger? i have increased the window title font size, but the bar itself didn't scale
<Sysi> change theme? setings → window manager
<MikeChelen> they all seem to have approximately the same size title bars
<MikeChelen> ok here is another question, is it possible to disable the multiple desktops feature?
<MikeChelen> maybe workspace is the proper term
<Sysi> settings → workspaces
<Sysi> and you can remove switcher from panel
<MikeChelen> ah great, thanks!
<Sysi> np
<twig> if i register for the ubuntu forums will it stop asking me what 1+1 equals?
<twig> i keep telling it 11...........
<Kungfood> quick question, when i do an ls -l | more(or less), it does not list entries colored by type...is there a way to get the |more to keep the colored list?
<Kungfood> i know its stupid, but i dig the colored file types, makes it quick and easy
<Sysi> it is about less prefences (sherlock), idk if it can have color highlights
<emerson> I was trying to make a connection ssh user@localhost and I had a error port 22 ?
<Sysi> localhost?
<emerson> Sysi: yeah just to make a test ..bofore carry on with access over the internet
<Sysi> it works for me
<emerson> Sysi: but for me not ..Do you know wha could be ?
<Sysi> do you have port 22 open in firewall and openssh-server installed?
<emerson> Sysi: yeah..
<emerson> Sysi: did you run a test in your machine and worked then ?
<Sysi> i've just used ssh after installing it
<Sysi> i tried now and i could connect to localhost too
<Sysi> i have no firewall, NAT
<emerson> Sysi: sorry I have firestarter but my friend don't and he'd the same problem ?
<emerson> Sysi:I mean he had the same problem..I mean...
<Sysi> i don't know what your problem would be now
<slow-motion> n8
<twig_> am trying to get xinerama working, as far as i can tell i have to add the +xinerama switch to the command to start X.  Im not sure where to find that and the link i had found in the past that told me ive lost, ne suggestions?
<well_laid_lawn> from here - http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 - half way down is the xorg.conf based stuff twig_
<twig_> thanks
<twig_> do you have exp with it wll?
<well_laid_lawn> I've written a few xorg.confs and it gives a good example for using two monitors at that link
<twig_> im not complelty comp-illetrate but i am really green to linux so im havin a bit of trouble getting through some of this
<twig_> xorg.conf is currently blank and when i run xrandr it doesnt show me my poss outputs it only says default
<well_laid_lawn> the Xorg.0.log in /var/log will list the card name and driver
<twig_> id have to look the command up again but i ran a ls that showed all possible connections and both cards show up there
<well_laid_lawn> and you can make a basic xorg.conf with Xorg -configure to get you started
#xubuntu 2011-07-25
<dodgefan67> it starts with a core system and you add what you want, xorg, gnome, kde, xfce, whatever
<dodgefan67> everything command line
<dodgefan67> its a great way to learn how a linux OS can work
<philipballew> seemes like you gain knowlege then?
<dodgefan67> oh yeah
<philipballew> ill have to try this sometime
<dodgefan67> i mean they do things the Arch way, but i have learned a great deal about fstab, startup scripts, inittab, etc
<philipballew> whats the arch way? haha
<tdignan> Doing everything yourself, even if it's a tedious detail that won't matter later.
<xfcer> I have a problem setting a .jar program I downloaded to executable, I see no option to when I select properties. Can anyone help me?
<dodgefan67> well for one they use an rc.conf file for a lot of configuration stuff
<philipballew> did you install javj runtime engine xfcer ?
<dodgefan67> where other distros have that stuff in more than one file, like slackware
<philipballew> slackware is nice to
<xfcer> I don't believe I've installed any java apps, I'm honestly just trying to run minecraft on a new xubuntu install
<tdignan> with both arch and slackware you will spend just as much time maintaining your system as you will using it.
<xfcer> and if memory serves, the unselected executable bit is a feature in ubuntu isn't it?
<philipballew> minecraft...
<philipballew> i can help
<tdignan> xfcer: you can run it with java -jar
<tdignan> xfcer: maybe you can tell xfce to "open with" java -jar.
<philipballew> xfcer, i think you need the sun java runtime engine
<xfcer> I have a ubuntu install on another machine, and I never needed to install anything extra java related
<xfcer> when I attempt to start it, I just get a warning about the executable potentially being an unsecure force and stuff
<tdignan> xfcer: open a terminal, type java. What do you see?
<xfcer> I have java 1.6.0_22 installed
<xfcer> after typing java -version
<philipballew> instructions from the minecraft site.
<philipballew> Download Minecraft.jar, an executable jar file. It might work as-is.
<philipballew> If you run into out of memory errors, try launching it with java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<philipballew> Also, please make sure you're running the Sun JVM...
<tdignan> Yeah, you are using open jdk.
<tdignan> I know so, because you had the '-version' switch.
<philipballew> http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<xfcer> yeah, that's what I'm running
<knome> philipballew, remember that we have !pastebin for multi-line pastes/inpupts :)
<knome> -p
<tdignan> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<tdignan> get that ^
<xfcer> ah, thank you
<philipballew> i didnt know it would be big :)
<tdignan> uninstall openjdk, and set the JAVA_HOME env
<tdignan> in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<tdignan> also PATH.
<knome> philipballew, no problem, just accidentally noticed the short non-one-liner paste :)
<dodgefan67> so Oracle's JAVA is not in the multiverse repository?
<dodgefan67> i installed libreoffice and i have openjre?
<tdignan> no, it's not
<tdignan> yep
<tdignan> wait, perhaps multiverse, but
<dodgefan67> sorry xfcer, didnt mean to hijack your question
<tdignan> I don't think it is.
<dodgefan67> ive searched for jre and dont see it
<tdignan> i thought so
<tdignan> I've got it installed because it's officially supported by the android sdk.
<tdignan> I just keep it in ~/Tools, with all my other non-standard stuff.
<tdignan> ls ~/Tools
<tdignan> oops.
<xfcer> oh, it's alright
<dodgefan67> thanks everyone, i'll be seeing you around!
<dodgefan67> hey, just wanted to pop back in and say that you need the icedtea-plugin for java to work in the browser, at least i did
<hrw> hi
<hrw> does someone uses 11.10 'oneiric' with xfce?
<Sysi> gnome-mplayer plays this one music-cd fine, but sound-juicer says "can't get track listing, not mounted"
<Sysi> is this some DRM fault or what could be wrong?
<Sysi> both work well for other music cd
<knome> Sysi, i've had similar problems with many cd's lately
<Sysi> also dd from /dev/sr0 gave I/O error
<knome> that i don't know, did you try asunder?
<knome> (or any other ripping software)
<Sysi> not yet, but I will after re-ripping this other
<knome> it's not a few cd's, it's maybe 90% of the cd's i rip, and i tend to rip quite a lot
<Sysi> I have few more to try..
<knome> it might also be those public library scratched cd's ;)
<Sysi> that should affect plauback too, these were in quite nice condition
<Sysi> I'll try reboot for the sake of HAL
<Sysi> only the CD first inserted after boot works
<knome> hah
<knome> just try any other ripping software...
<nsuff> I've just lost my title bars and footers from all application windows. Anyone got a clue why, or how to get them back?
<Sysi> what, asunder looks exatly the same but it's faster and betterly translated
<knome> Sysi, it forces a year from the release it thinks must be the correct one
<knome> Sysi, eg. if imdb says there must be only one release to match your cd, the tracks get that year, and you can't change it
<Sysi> I never care about the year :P
<Sysi> I have badly-tagged music anyway
<knome> it also forces a genre, if you delete the genre, it will fill the genre field with some nonsense, not leave it empty
<Sysi> I never look that either, but I can set it
<Sysi> this can only do 245Kbps mp3
<Sysi> ah, VBR limits it, wonder what that actually means
<Sysi> (variable bitrate but what does it *do*)
<knome> Sysi, when the encoding needs to use a higher bitrate, it does, and when it doesn't, it doesn't. vbr 245kpbs means that 245kbps is the average bitrate per frame.
<Sysi> smaller files with high quality, I'll keep my 320
<knome> vbr is usually files.
<knome> errr
<knome> s/files/wise/
<knome> but however you like
<Sysi> also this apparently rips to wav and then converts that to mp3, is that normal?
<knome> no idea
<Sysi> or thunar fails
<fpihl> hi guys, boot-time is fast on my crappy laptop,  but it takes close to a minute when login in till I see my desktop. Then I'm met with 10 instances of this message "No running instance of xfce4-panel was found" What
<fpihl> any advice on which files to check to find problem?
<madnick> plantoschka: perhaps add xfce4-panel to startup
<fpihl> already there...
<madnick> hm
<madnick> is xfwm running?
<plantoschka> ?
<fpihl> not sure, don't see a pid
<fpihl> in.config/autostart I have xfce-panel.desktop. other places to check?
<madnick> I had a similar problem recently, i just loaded a new configuration by renaming the old, not optimal i guess
<fpihl> you mean rename .config/ and the reboot?
<madnick> not .config
<madnick> but
<madnick> i renamed xfce4
<madnick> in .config
<fpihl> ah, I'll give that a shot...
<fpihl> I'm back, reneming ./config/xfce4 did not solve the issue. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/50984/xubuntu-slow-login-and-multiple-instances-of-xfce4-panel for some screenshots
<madnick> what does it say in Settings->Session and startup
<fpihl> xfce-panel is checked. Should I look for anything else?
<madnick> Dont acctually know, what I thought was happening was
<madnick> The session was saved, running several xfce4-panels, that failed when you logged in again since always running or similar
<madnick> But that is clearly not the case
<fpihl> Is that even possible, since only 1 instance of xfce-panel is allowed to be running?
<madnick> thus the problem
<fpihl> :-)
<fpihl> thanks for your help though, I'll continue to see if I can solve this...
<madnick> good luck
<fpihl> madnick: (if you're still here) solved the problem by clearing the session cache ( ~/.cache/sessions/...)
<gNewPower> Hi!  How can I make XFCE show me a short message to tell me which desktop I am on when I switch desktops?  Thanks
<gNewPower> Hi!  How can I make XFCE show me a short message to tell me which desktop I am on when I switch desktops?  Thanks
<Sysi> no need to repeat, xfce window manager doesn't offer that but you could try openbox for example
<gNewPower> Sysi, thanks
<Sysi> install it and run openbox --replace
<gNewPower> k, thanks.
<nullm0dem> ralink = trash :-/
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 45 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Meeting time in #xubuntu-devel
<jnsl_> ristretto next button is grayed out always
<Sysi> set it up to open entire folder when you open image, or use space key (for first switch)
<knome> Sysi, afaik there is NO WAY to make ristretto open a folder, except from it's file menu (OMG!)
<Sysi> knome: iirc by default it opens just a single image
<Sysi> though I'm not sure if it was like than on xubuntu
<knome> Sysi, yes, but there is no CLI parameter either. i just checked that a few days ago
<Sysi> knome: well I have it opening all pics from folder, it's one tap in settings
<knome> Sysi, where?
<knome> oh right
<Sysi> I don't have new xubuntu in hand but it wasn't really hidden
<knome> BOO for me..
<knome> yeah
<knome> it was hidden enough
<knome> and it's weird that there is no CLI option for that...
<knome> to override the default
<IrrationlArtist> Hello, then?
<IrrationlArtist> Anyone there?
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GridCube> :D hello IrrationlArtist
<GridCube> whats your problem :)
<IrrationlArtist> Okay, I've tried several times to compile the Gwibber 3.2.1 beta on Xubuntu natty, and cannot do it. Too much of a command line n00b to know the exact problem, but I know it's something with dependencies. Can't fix it. Any ideas?
<IrrationlArtist> Everywhere else has been dead silent on advice, so I'd thought I'd try here :)
<knome> IrrationlArtist, can you paste the output to pastebin?
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrrationlArtist> Hmmm... Okay.
<knome> then we'll be able to help out more
<IrrationlArtist> Sorry, gotta re-dl the source, I seem to have deleted it.
 * GridCube gotta go home now
<charlie-tca> Why not use gwibber from the repositories or ppa?
#xubuntu 2011-07-26
<IrrationlArtist> Ehh, I really don't like it that much, I think the new one looks 1000% better and if I find any bugs, I'll be sure to report them, help everyone else out
<knome> IrrationlArtist, if you are building from source, you need at least the 'build-essential' -package
<IrrationlArtist> already have it
<knome> ok, try pasting the output to pastebin and let's see :)
<IrrationlArtist> Here's the output for ./configure on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Bz8VanES
<knome> hmm, i don't know... seems that some of the libraries are plainly just too old, you might need to try testing that on an alpha release of xubuntu
<knome> and that's not really good solution, if you need your computer to do anything else
<IrrationlArtist> I can't just install the libraries via apt-get or a .deb? that's what I was trying to do before, but it wasn't working...
<IrrationlArtist> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<knome> IrrationlArtist, i don't think there is new enough libraries in the repositories
<IrrationlArtist> And nowhere to get them online?
<knome> IrrationlArtist, yeah, if you have the source code for the libraries too, you can build those too...
<knome> yeah, but that means a lot more work
<IrrationlArtist> That seems like it would take a loong time...
<knome> yeah, it probably will
<IrrationlArtist> Guess I'll just wait till it comes out. In reality, the current Gwibber isn't really that bad.
<knome> and you might encounter other problems, like newer lib versions not working with other libs
<IrrationlArtist> I see.
<IrrationlArtist> Well, I thank you fine gentlemen/women, you've been a lot of help.
<IrrationlArtist> Later, everyone!
<jn__> When i add the directory menu to my panel it shows a icon, can i replace it with the text "Places" ?
<Sysi> xubuntu 11.04?
<jn__> yes
<jn__> I have made nautilus my default manager, but now the directory menu open all folders as home dir
<SaaMmY> guys anyone knows how to call in terminal startup applications in xubuntu?
<SaaMmY> elros Eitsew emma Evix
<SaaMmY> Daviey cYmen Charybdis
<SaaMmY> average_guy ablomen aatk Evixion EyesIsMine freaky[t]
<SaaMmY> Fudge FusionX gusnan hrw IdleOne ikonia IRCAnswersBot Jackneill JeZ-l-Lee jn__ joeythesaint Josesordo ke- knome m00se madnick mogit
<Daviey> SaaMmY: please don't hilight people.
<SaaMmY> guys anyone knows how to call in terminal startup applications in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: stop it
<SaaMmY> ok
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: what do you want to do exactly?
<SaaMmY> startup applications
<SaaMmY> startup programs
<SaaMmY> it is disappeared  from my menu
<SaaMmY> xfce menu
<TheSheep> xfce4-session-settings
<TheSheep> it's called 'Sessions and startup' in the menu now
<SaaMmY> mmm let me try
<SaaMmY> yes
<SaaMmY> that is
<TheSheep> \o/
<SaaMmY> thanks
<SaaMmY> sorry to all
<TheSheep> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> no problem, you will know next time
<SaaMmY> nice
<SaaMmY> thank you
<SaaMmY> I don't understand why when I start my xubuntu and then I open one folder it opens twice itself
<SaaMmY> then I have to insert my password for default key-ring
<SaaMmY> I can't remove that
<GeminiDomino> I've just recently switched to Xubuntu 10.04 from the main Ubuntu distro. Is there any config option buried somewhere that I can twiddle to make my mousewheel scrollback in xfce4-terminal instead of rolling back through the bash history?
<SaaMmY> what is Zeitgeist datahub?
<SaaMmY> I have xubuntu 11.04
<TheSheep> GeminiDomino: works fine for me...
<SaaMmY> It works fine
<SaaMmY> for me too
<jn__> I have made nautilus my default manager, but now the directory menu open all folders as home dir
<SaaMmY> but what fucking is zeitgeist datahub
<GeminiDomino> Me too all of a sudden... WTF did I do?
<SaaMmY> lol
<average_guy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/zeitgeist-datahub
<SaaMmY> however I would make nautilus default manager too but idk how
<GeminiDomino> I wonder if it's like the old bug in the gnome version that would somehow turn on numpad mouse control without asking. <_<
<SaaMmY> zeitgeist I mean I know what is it, I suspect it spyes me
<GeminiDomino> Welp, nvm then. Thanks anyway. Back to work!
<Guest19965> hi
<SaaMmY> jn__: how did you make nautilus default?
<average_guy> check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780160
<Guest19965> I would like to ask a question
<Guest19965> I just start using xubuntu and I am quiet lost
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> average_guy: I disabled zeitgeist
<SaaMmY> I don't trust
<Guest19965> are you able to help me
<SaaMmY> start to say
<Guest19965> thanks
<SaaMmY> here many people will answer
<Guest19965> I have just install xfce
<Guest19965> but my graphical interfaec is very simple
<Guest19965> how to install a real graphical interface
<SaaMmY> what do you mean?
<SaaMmY> this does not satisfy you?
<Guest19965> i have just a black screen whithout any desktop
<Guest19965> any menu just a grey bar
<SaaMmY> there is a mouse?
<Guest19965> yes
<SaaMmY> there are 2 panels 1 above and 1 on the bottom?
<Guest19965> no
<SaaMmY> 1 panel
<Guest19965> only on the botom
<SaaMmY> y
<SaaMmY> that's all
<SaaMmY> you can chat
<SaaMmY> you are able to surf
<SaaMmY> you are able to do all you wannt
<SaaMmY> also to launch some man on the moon
<Guest19965> sure but it s not ;y question
<Guest19965> *my
<SaaMmY> do you want modify aspct
<SaaMmY> aspect
<SaaMmY> go on xfce-menu -> preferences -> aspect or whatelse similar
<Guest19965> yes like that for instance
<SaaMmY> TheSheep help him
<Guest19965> www.xubuntu.org, help
<Guest19965> www.xubuntu.org/help
<SaaMmY> if you want you can install ubuntu-tweak and avant-window-manager
<Guest19965> what do you mean
<SaaMmY> install ubuntu-tweak at first
<Guest19965> ok and just have to use startx
<SaaMmY> wait
<SaaMmY> I will give you right wiki
<SaaMmY> are you sure you have installed 10.04?
<Guest19965> yes sure
<Guest19965> lucid lynx
<SaaMmY> I got it
<SaaMmY> open terminal
<Guest19965> done
<jn__> SaaMmy Yes
<SaaMmY> copy and paste "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com FE85409EEAB40ECCB65740816AF0E1940624A220"
<SaaMmY> copy and paste "sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list"
<SaaMmY> add at the bottom of the list "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<SaaMmY> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu lucid main"
<Guest19965> I have also a problem with the right click
<Guest19965> i am unable to do it on terminal
<SaaMmY> go on "Modify" -> "preferences"
<SaaMmY> shortkeys
<Guest19965> where i can find modify
<SaaMmY> on terminal windows
<SaaMmY> windows
<SaaMmY> up there is File Modify
<SaaMmY> between File and Visualize
<SaaMmY> then preferences
<Guest19965> have not this
<SaaMmY> I am italian
<SaaMmY> some differenc
<SaaMmY> TheSheep: help him
<Guest19965> i have any menu
<SaaMmY> no matter
<SaaMmY> however copy with CTRL+C here
<Guest19965> done how to past
<SaaMmY> and paste there with SHIFT+CTRL+V
<SaaMmY> which step are you making?
<S74rk7_> Hey everyone! Anyone know what package I should be looking to use if I want to say... keep my radio stream playing through my speakers on the laptop but if I want to watch videos through VLC Media player ... its played through earphones?
<SaaMmY> looooooooooooooool S74rk7_ LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<S74rk7_> SaaMmY, ?
<Guest19965> any result zith SHIFT+CTRL+V
<SaaMmY> did not manage?
<SaaMmY> Guest19965 did not?
<Guest19965> aparently no
<SaaMmY> mmmm
<SaaMmY> after File what is there?
<SaaMmY> on terminal window?
<Guest19965> there is no file
<Guest19965> anything
<SaaMmY> mmm
<Guest19965> just a grey bar on terminal
<SaaMmY> right click on terminal
<Guest19965> nothing appear
<SaaMmY> should appear all
<SaaMmY> there
<Guest19965> it should
<SaaMmY> go on menu -> preferences -> shortkeys
<Guest19965> wich menu
<SaaMmY> does not matter
<SaaMmY> leave all
<SaaMmY> install xubuntu 11.04
<Guest19965> lol
<SaaMmY> TheSheep wtf are you there? HELP US
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: I'm at work, I can't watch this channel all the time
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: also
<TheSheep> !attitude
<SaaMmY> desperation
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Guest19965> it is really amazing
<TheSheep> :P
<TheSheep> Guest19965: how did you open the terminal?
<SaaMmY> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SaaMmY> Guest19965 I can connect to your desktop with remote assistence
<SaaMmY> if you want
<S74rk7_> SaaMmY, I asked my question all in one line and you just laughed....
<SaaMmY> yes It was amazing
<SaaMmY> and however I am not a master
<S74rk7_> SaaMmY, share the joke... I do enjoy a good laugh myself
<SaaMmY> I can't help everybody at the same time as well as I was a master on linux OS, I am newbie too
<Guest19965> thanks for your help
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: with pavucontrol you can control which pulseaudio streams go to which sinks
<Guest19965> ++
<TheSheep> S74rk7_: ^
<S74rk7_> SaaMmY, ah right... I wasnt asking you I was asking anyone on the channel
<TheSheep> sorry
<S74rk7_> TheSheep, Ah right cheers :) thanking you
<TheSheep> Guest19965: so, let me get things straight, you installed xubuntu, but it doesn't start into graphical interface, but instead you get a black screen with a cursor?
<SaaMmY> yes there is gstreamer-properties
<SaaMmY> S74rk7_:  gstreamer-properties
<TheSheep> Guest19965: or is it a graphical screen, but just with a black box in it with terminal, and nothing else?
<Guest19965> yes and a grey bar menu and not really customizable
<TheSheep> Guest19965: did your login screen look normally though?
<TheSheep> Guest19965: did you get a login screen at all?
<Guest19965> it was a consol
<Guest19965> i have just launch startx
<Guest19965> to go here
<TheSheep> so you didn't get any graphical login screen at all?
<TheSheep> you installed normal xubuntu?
<TheSheep> or is that ubuntu-server?
<Guest19965> yes on the officiql zebsite
<Guest19965> 10.04
<SaaMmY> make screenshot and upload it on http://imageshack.us/ paste the URL image here then
<TheSheep> ok, type 'exit' to exit from that thing, and try 'startxfce' or 'startxfce4' instead
<Guest19965> sorrym I have use startxfce4
<TheSheep> that should give you a graphical desktop, but your installation is still broken
<TheSheep> I'd like to know why it got broken
<TheSheep> hmm..
<Guest19965> i am use vmware if that can help you
<TheSheep> Guest19965: cat you do 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' just to make sure that all of xubuntu installed properly?
<TheSheep> Guest19965: this will download and install the missing parts too
<Guest19965> no I test
<SaaMmY> are you using vmware right now?
<TheSheep> Guest19965: ah, so this is a testing image for the next version of xubuntu?
<Guest19965> yes
<TheSheep> !+1
<TheSheep> !ubuntu+1
<SaaMmY> !!
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<SaaMmY> !ubuntu+1
<SaaMmY> !!
<SaaMmY> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheSheep> Guest19965: please go to that channel, ther are people who can help you with testing in there
<Guest19965> ok thanks for your help
<TheSheep> Guest19965: sorry for teh confusion
<Guest19965> np
<Guest19965> ++
<SaaMmY> my confusion
<SaaMmY> excuse me
<SaaMmY> I am noone here
<SaaMmY> XD
<charlie-tca> We sent a 10.04 user to #u+1?
<charlie-tca> Guest19965 | 10.04
<SaaMmY> however how can I make appear taskmanager on terminal?
<Guest19965>  This channel is for 11.10 support only, #xubuntu would be more appropriate for your question.
<Guest19965> lol
<SaaMmY> yes but say them the the sheep has missed you there
<SaaMmY> and is there that you have to ask
<jnsl_> when i change window manager to use compiz i loose the window borders and menu with minimize/maximize/close
<charlie-tca> SaaMmY: if the user is using Xubuntu 10.04, they do not have to go #ubuntu+1 for help
<jnsl_> :S
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: 10.04?
<TheSheep> argh
<charlie-tca> Guest19965 is not using +1, they are using 10.04
<SaaMmY> the sheep missed him
<TheSheep> Guest19965: sorry, this is may fault
<TheSheep> and now I have to run
<SaaMmY> robotic errors I hate
<charlie-tca> Guest19965: what is the problem, please?
<Guest19965> no graphical interface
<charlie-tca> What is the last things you did before it went away?
<SaaMmY> he has just a black screen whithout any desktop
<Guest19965> how can i send you a screenchot
<charlie-tca> I don't need a screenshot of a black screen
<charlie-tca> I need to know what happened
<SaaMmY> press the "print" botton
<charlie-tca> You installed Xubuntu 10.04
<charlie-tca> SaaMmY: do you have the answer to my question?
<SaaMmY> no
<charlie-tca> I am not going to waste time looking at a black screen.
<SaaMmY> sry
<Guest19965> i also have a grey bar
<charlie-tca> Guest19965: getting it fixed really will require some questions and answers.
<Guest7634> I'm in need of help. No programs has the top bar and they won't show up in the menubar!
<Guest7634> This is how it currently looks like: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/screenshot0726201104351.png/
<SaaMmY> Guest19965: write in terminal "xfce4-screenshooter"
<Guest7634> The picture is in the link I sent that is hosted on imageshack.
<SaaMmY> wtf too small
<SaaMmY> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6935/screenshot0726201104351.png
<NWH> ...
<Guest7634> Hmm. Maybe that was the tumbnail.
<SaaMmY> Guest7634: write in terminal "xfce4-screenshooter"
<Guest7634> I did and I took a screenshot.
<Guest7634> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/screenshot0726201104351.png/
<Guest7634> That one isn't resized.
<SaaMmY> then try with "metacity --&"
<charlie-tca> Guest7634: press ALT+F2, type xfwm4 &
<charlie-tca> the window manager is not running
<Guest7634> xfwm4 &
<Guest7634> Crap the alt+F2 window can't get focus,
<Guest7634> There we go.
<Guest19965> not really
<Guest7634> It worked but will this work as a permanent solution?
<charlie-tca> I can not guarantee it will
<Guest19965> because on your screen the bar is at the bottom
<SaaMmY> you can add on xfce4-session-settings
<SaaMmY> the command
<Guest19965> not found
<charlie-tca> Guest7634: when you restart, if it doesn't work again, go to Settings -> Settings Manager -> Sessions and Startup
<charlie-tca> add xfwm4 to the startup tab
<Guest7634> Ok. Thanks1
<Guest7634> I'm going to reboot to see if it works!
<SaaMmY> however install htop... for any accident you can type CTRL+ALT+F1/F2/F3...F6 and repair all with htop by signing PID and then killing PID
<charlie-tca> emil_: did it work?
<emil_> It worked! Thanks!
<charlie-tca> yw
<Guest19965> i have take a screenshot from my main machine
<Guest19965> but no way to sent you
<Guest19965> *to you
<SaaMmY> to send sent sent
<SaaMmY> to take took taken
<charlie-tca> Then describe / tell me what you have exactly
<Guest19965> indeed forginve my bad english
<Guest19965> full black screen
<charlie-tca> gray bar or no gray bar?
<Guest19965> grey bar with some logo
<Guest19965> terminal
<Guest19965> file manager and internet browser
<charlie-tca> does it say xterm?
<Guest19965> then the open windows
<charlie-tca> okay
<Guest19965> and the clock
<charlie-tca> now let's fix it.
<charlie-tca> press Alt+F2
<charlie-tca> did you get something?
<Guest19965> no
<charlie-tca> terminal is open?
<Guest19965> yes
<charlie-tca> type on a the line
<charlie-tca> xfsettingsd
<charlie-tca> and hit enter
<charlie-tca> does it change it?
<Guest19965> he ask me to install xfcd settings
<Guest19965> done
<Guest19965> nothing chqnge
<charlie-tca> so, what did you install?
<charlie-tca> Were there any errors or did the installation complete?
<Guest19965> i have installed xfcd settings
<Guest19965> yes
<Guest19965> no error
<Guest19965> and no error with xfcd settings
<charlie-tca> and what did you do after the installation finished?
<Guest19965> but nothing appear
<Guest19965> i have enter xfcd-settings
<charlie-tca> great, but I want to know why it was not there already
<Guest19965> no srry
<charlie-tca> it is part of the installation
<Guest19965> xfsettingsd
<charlie-tca> after you finished installing, what did you do?
<Guest19965> i have enter xfsettingsd
<charlie-tca> press Ctrl+C
<SaaMmY> I think he wrote right
<Guest19965> xfsettingsd
<charlie-tca> oh, good. What did he do after the installation finished? Could you let me know?
<charlie-tca> Guest19965: in the terminal, press Ctrl+c
<Guest19965> setting-up aumix
<SaaMmY> I think that he can't copy what is in his terminal by CTRL+C, but with SHIFT+CTRL+C
<charlie-tca> I did not ask to have it copied
<charlie-tca> ctrl+c ends anything running in terminal
<SaaMmY> ah
<SaaMmY> y
<Guest19965> ctrl +c doesn not zork
<Guest19965> work
<charlie-tca> I give up. I can't ansers, I do not know what setting-up aumix means.
<SaaMmY> then It should appear like "xubuntu@xubuntu:"
<charlie-tca> Maybe help from the loco channel would be better
<charlie-tca> Guest19965: what country you from?
<SaaMmY> Guest19965: WHERE ARE YOU FROM?
<Guest19965> fr
<SaaMmY> mmm I am italian
<SaaMmY> :( we can't talk
<charlie-tca> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<charlie-tca> They might be able to help better than I can
<TheSheep> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SaaMmY> i don't want I know english
<Guest19965> by train i a; in 15 mn to ventimiglia
<SaaMmY> I don't care because I live in naples
<SaaMmY> in south
<SaaMmY> sorry
<charlie-tca> I think #ubuntu-fr will be better help than here
<TheSheep> Guest19965: the idea is that perhaps you can have everything explained better in French on that channel
<charlie-tca> SaaMmY: stick around, willing to help is great here!
<SaaMmY> ? charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> It is not usually a busy channel, but that is a good thing too, right?
<SaaMmY> what? i don't understand
<SaaMmY> what do you mean?
<charlie-tca> I don't want to scare you away
<charlie-tca> you seem very willing to try and help people.
<SaaMmY> y but as newbie I can't
<charlie-tca> We all started there, at one time.
<SaaMmY> I know it and then i call help to TheSheep or you
<charlie-tca> That works too. :)
<charlie-tca> It is good just to have someone answer people when they show up here. It makes them think we aren't dead yet.
<SaaMmY> lpol
<SaaMmY> lolololo
<whiskers> Hello. Does anyone happen to know of an XFWM theme which looks like the default metacity theme sported by RHEL 6.0 ( http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/ZINOVSKY/redhat6/ScreenShot022.png ) ?
<charlie-tca> since you asked in #xfce at the same time, we can let them answer
<whiskers> And why's that?
<SaaMmY> heyy whiskers
<jn_> how can i get xfwm4 as an option for window manager in compiz ?
<SaaMmY> are you using redhat
<SaaMmY> ?
<SaaMmY> are you using redhat whiskers?
<SaaMmY> idk about it
<jn_> ohh i can't apparently its a bug
<orngjce223> This is the Xubuntu channel.
<jn_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/333780
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333780 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "xfwm4 cannot provide window decorations in compiz" [Undecided,Fix released]
<orngjce223> Redhat/XFCE problems would be better discussed in #xfce
<charlie-tca> jn_: compiz and xfwm4 are both windows managers
<orngjce223> Mmhm.
<SaaMmY> maybe however you can by using compiz maybe in extra there is something about xfwm4
<SaaMmY> that I know maybe is compatibility with xfce
<SaaMmY> for compiz
<SaaMmY> he spammed unixmen.com by his screenshot
<Guest35560> I have one question. Is there a way to set a key-combination to change keyboard layout?
<alex666> Buonasera
<charlie-tca> xure
<charlie-tca> Guest35560: Add the keyboard switcher to the panel
<charlie-tca> alex666: Good evenung
<alex666> good evening :)
<charlie-tca> alex666: Good evening
<charlie-tca> For the benefit of all the new people here, all #ubuntu- and #xubuntu- channels are english.
<charlie-tca> However, there is nothing wrong with answering another language in english, and see if the user speaks english.
<Guest35560> I don't have that in the add to panel menu.
<charlie-tca> Guest35560: let me find the name for you.
<floppsy> I have a problem with the X server (i think). Booting works fine, but screen stays black. I can change to Terminal, login and so on, but don't see anything. Booting with nomodeset option helps, so I can see, what I type. X does not work. I tried natty first. It did not work. So I tried oneiric, which is not working either. graphic card is radeonhd 2400.
<floppsy> and xorg.0.log ist nopasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/652520/
<charlie-tca> Guest35560: install xfce4-xkb-plugin, then add it to the panel
<charlie-tca> floppsy: it's a mac with the intel chip?
<charlie-tca> I don't see anything in that log that shows an error or problem. I could suggest trying #ubuntu-x though, they are the video specialists.
<floppsy> charlie-tca: it is a mac yes. Intel Core 2 Duo cpu and radeon graphics
<floppsy> ok I'll go there and ask again. thanks
<charlie-tca> Good luck. Those can be a bear to hunt down, sometimes
<floppsy> this time. (=
<SaaMmY> buonasera alex666
<MJBrune> hey I have a graphic issue that provides no errors. http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9361/201107261229501680x1050.png it looks like the following
<MJBrune> notice the icons, background and very right of the screen have graphical anomalies.
<jnsl_> at some point i removec "Places" from the directory menu.. bloody hell now i want it to say "Places" with out an icon but i cant remember how i did it before
<knome> !language | jnsl_
<ubottu> jnsl_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jnsl_> sorry ^^ :)
<knome> right-click the plugin, select properties and in the "show" -dropdown, select "label only"?
<jnsl_> knome that one is not there for the directory menu.. maybe i removed it in code somewhere :p
<jnsl_> have a more pressing issue... my desktop switched between xfce an gnome at random when i run compiz :S
<jnsl_> wallpaper and everything... a strange thing
<knome> jnsl_, i think the directory menu doesn't have that feature yet, yeah. i've actually talked about this to xfce developers, and they might actually work on that
<jnsl_> Ok, yes that would make sense to me since the applications launcher has that feature
<knome> yup
<jnsl_> hmm
<jnsl_> about my gnome desktop problem, can i just do apt-get remove gnome-desktop or dose xfce use gnome for things?
<charlie-tca> jnsl_: that would only remove a meta-package. To remove the parts of Ubuntu that aren't needed, take a look at
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<jnsl_> okay thanks
<jnsl_> hmm im using nautilus, it relies on gnome right ?
<jnsl_> that might be the root to my desktop problems as well i figure after some gooling
<jnsl_> i get a gnome menu and everything when i right click :P
<charlie-tca> yes, nautilus needs a lot of gnome stuff
<jnsl_> damn, then i will have to fix this issue in another way
<MJBrune> notice the icons, background and very right of the screen have graphical anomalies.
<MJBrune> hey I have a graphic issue that provides no errors. http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9361/201107261229501680x1050.png it looks like the following
<MJBrune> erm that was a reverse paste from earlier
<MJBrune> I figure people are here now so may as well try :P
<jnsl_> ok last bug for today... i use nautilius as my preferred file manager, however when i open an entry in the "Places" menu, i always get a nautilus window with my home dir
 * orngjce223 whistles
<knome> ZiRiu, hey, if you can, please try to avoid awaynicks. thanks! :)
<g570> Hi all
<g570> I need some help
<g570> Quite urgently
<g570> Anyone here??
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g570> Ok
<g570> Right well I just turned my laptop on and xubuntu wouldnt boot up. It drops to initramfs
<g570> says "mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory"
<g570> same line again but for sys
<g570> and /root/proc
<g570> How can I recover my system??
<g570> recovery mode drops to initramfs as well
<g570> Am currently on a friends laptop so I can read here, google the problem and try to recover it
<g570> Anyone??
<madnick> g570: i would investiage with a live-cd
<madnick> investigate*
<g570> I am in a live cd now
<g570> i tried to open gparted and it asks for password
<g570> How can I find out the live cd password_
<g570> I google and dont find anything helpful :(
<madnick> which live cd?
<g570> xubuntu 10.10
<madnick> oh
<madnick> just do sudo gparted in the terminal
<g570> Ok that worked
<g570> Thanks madnick
<g570> I am checking the partition I have now
<g570> Could this fix it?
<madnick> Im not familiar with this specific problem, but it could have quite alot of reasons i suppose
<Sysi> has that CD booted on any other machine?
<Sysi> cold be failed burn
<g570> No cd is working fine now
<g570> I am even in gparted
<g570> But just dont know what to do :(
<Sysi> livecd shouldn't have password
<g570> Not it doesnt
<g570> but does ask when I try to su in terminal
<Sysi> sudo -i
<Sysi> root user isn't used in ubuntu
<Sysi> (you can set to be used)
<Sysi> I'll go to bed, I'd give bad advice this tired
<g570> Oh ok
<g570> Thanks for answering me
<g570> This is a nightmare. I use xubuntu everyday for work and today I cant boot it !
<madnick> run fsck
<madnick> (dont blindly run it)
<g570> How do I mount my filesystem?
<Sysi> you tried booting it several times? you could hold shift when booting and try selecting older kernel
<g570> Tried that sysi
<g570> Initramfs on all kernels!
#xubuntu 2011-07-27
<codyz06> hi, does anyone know how to fix thunar in xubuntu 11.04? It hangs at first launch and gives a "The folder could not be opened" error
<Derpadong> Ive got a question
<ushills> hi, looking for some help with thunar on 11.04, currently it takes around 15-20seconds from entering thunar in a terminal to the window appearing, could it be anything to do with ubuntu one.
<CaelThunderwing> got a question.. whats a proper way to get back to Command line Other than Killing gdm? because while im trying to compile this laptop im using is a tad dated so i wanna free up any resources i can but i've run into a few missing packages i need
<CaelThunderwing> so aftre killing gdm i cannot gain network access unless i restart.. and its  apain Just to get back to command prompt.
<Sysi> CaelThunderwing: when you're on GUI, go to network preferences and set wifi connection to be available to all users, if it still doesn't work, see cnetworkmanager
<CaelThunderwing> there hasto be a better way tojust Kill the UI than Stopping gdm
<TheSheep> CaelThunderwing: you can enable alt+ctrl+backspace
<TheSheep> CaelThunderwing: but that will also kill the network manager that keeps your connection
<CaelThunderwing> how would i enable it? and i could always restart the network manager
<Wizard> hi!
<ushills> Can anyone help my with thunar, it takes an age to start
<simple55> hi, out there
<simple55> i just installed 10.04LTS / xfce on my thinkpad x20 - runs well
<Wizard> hi simple55
<Wizard> good choice
<Wizard> ushills: i have same issue too
<Wizard> nah, he's gone
<Sysi> it's "feature"
<Wizard> how to uninstall it than?
<Wizard> :>
<Sysi> you can use other filemanager
<simple55> i just made some coffee
<simple55> but thinkfan is not runnig - no cooling
<Wizard> seems cpu is cold enough ;)
<simple55> yes :-)  600
<simple55> i am searching thinkwiki - problem piix4 and sensors
<Wizard> 600 what? kilograms? :P
<simple55> Mhz
<floppsy> hello everybody.
<Wizard> hi floppsy
<floppsy> I have a problem with the X server and radeonhd 2400.
<floppsy> It works, but only with the fbdev driver. It used to work even without the xorg.conf file.
<Wizard> i think x configuration has been changed in natty
<floppsy> it worked in natty. I had to reinstall, and because first install worked fine, I did not back up anything, I thought it work again.
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> what kind of problems?
<floppsy> with the fbdev driver it works fine, as long as I do not open a lot of windows and don't need any 2D/3d accelration.
<floppsy> As soon as I do not use a xorg.conf file with fbdev as driver, screen stays black.
<floppsy> with nomodeset enabled I can switch to a virtual terminal and login and so on.
<floppsy> without screen stays black, but I could do things blind.
<Wizard> I think I can't help you, I've never dug much into x configuration..
<floppsy> no problem. thanks so far
<Wizard> why doesn't xubunut set LC_ALL, but LANG only?
<knome> set LC_ALL where
<Wizard> in system
<Wizard> i've chosen my language in 'languages' but it set only LANG
<knome> yes, because language (LANG) is not locale (LC_ALL) !
<Wizard> hmm
<knome> locale also changes measurement units etc
<knome> language is just part of the locale
<Wizard> sane reasoning
<knome> i, for example, use english language, but finnish measurement/time/etc
<Wizard> hmm, in Languages settings, Regional settings tab, I see dates, numbers and currencies format: polish
<knome> yeah, those change LC_*
<knome> (supposedly at least... :))
<Wizard> hehe, seems not :)
<Wizard> echoin LC_* are empty in shell and thunar shows dates in wrong format
<knome> hmm
<knome> time to file a bug then
<Wizard> yup
<Wizard> again ;)
<knome> Wizard, can you also paste me the bug link when you've reported it? thanks
<Wizard> sure
<jn_> is it possible to have thunderbird run as an applet in the notification area ?
<Wizard> hmm, i've found few links how to do it
<Wizard> most of them offered installation of some packages or scripts, i was to lazy to check what's inside and automatically decided they are malicious
<Wizard> dammit, i forgot launchpad password
<Wizard> knome, I'll report it later, at home
<knome> Wizard, okey, no problem. just hilight me or send a PM :)
<Wizard> ok
<SaaMmY> someone knows how I can sobstitute my thunar with nautilus?
<SaaMmY> I installed yet nautilus
<SaaMmY> Should I remove thunar or not?
<Sysi> settings → preferred applications → file manager
<SaaMmY> in preferred applications I have not file manager
<Sysi> oh, what xubuntu version?
<SaaMmY> 11.04
<Sysi> should be..
<SaaMmY> If I go on synaptic and I try to remove thunar... it will remove also xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> that is metapackage, not needed
<Sysi> just need to be careful that it doesn't remove your xfce
<SaaMmY> also in xfce4-settings-editor I don't find file manager or whatelse similar
<SaaMmY> how to open file manager in xfce? with terminal?
<SaaMmY> I have found some script to sobstitute nautilus with thunar... but not the contrary https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<charlie-tca> That's because making nautilus default file manager simply requires removing thunar
<charlie-tca> or, in most cases, installing nautilus. It will take over
<SaaMmY> I was wrong the script works for both senses
<SaaMmY> also to have nautilus instead of thunar
<SaaMmY> I have used this script https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager but it make appear on my terminal an error for nautilus...
<SaaMmY> (nautilus:2809): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<SaaMmY> (nautilus:2809): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_format_get_name: assertion `format != NULL' failed
<SaaMmY> what is it?
<charlie-tca> You should ask in #ubuntu. They work with nautilus more than we do
<SaaMmY> you are right
<bl00dy> hey all how can i change the password of the user in xubuntu cz i forgot it :S ?
<bl00dy> pls anybody help  i can't install the updates :(
<lighta> passwd user ?
<lighta> bl00dy,
<bl00dy> it says your current password
<lighta> ah do you know root one ? at least ?
<bl00dy> no
<bl00dy> :(
<lighta> how did you log in your session ?
<bl00dy>  i just installed xubuntu now :S im new
<lighta> you just installed and forgot pass already ???
<bl00dy> yeah it was first time that i install linux :S
<bl00dy> i think i should install it again :(
<lighta> well that should be the quicker way, but you should note pass somewhere
<bl00dy> what about to chose recovery mode ?
<shadow98> hey guys what is best way to get vnc on xubuntu and configred from remote..
 * Wizard has no idea
<Wizard> good evening
<Sysi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sysi> but you could try vino
<orngjce223> Does VNC has a support channel?
<orngjce223> That would be a better place to ask.
<Wizard> isn't it a client?
<Sysi> no, vino is server
<Wizard> i thought it was this lame gnome thing
<Sysi> it's gnome's server :P
<Sysi> vnc is protocol, they wouldn't support all clients/servers anyway
<Wizard> nah, so it does not start session in background?
<Sysi> didn't when I last tried
<Sysi> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> i prefere xdmcp
<Wizard> or ssh -X :D
<Sysi> xdmcp has been made hard these days
<Wizard> unfortunately!
<Sysi> though I basically never use computer remotely with gui
<Wizard> 2 versions of gdm ago it required ticking on checkbox in gdm-setup
<Wizard> now, i'm not even sure if gdm supports
<Sysi> on kdm it's still usable option I think
<Wizard> hmm, kdm requires ton of kde deps
<Sysi> even if you have antire kde and gnome installed along xfce you won't have more than 6GB root used
<Wizard> 6GB is too much
<Wizard> even 2GB is too much
<Sysi> 10gb is getting quite big but I could deal with 15
<Sysi> win7sp1 is about 20gb
<Wizard> that is awful
<Sysi> and I'm using 32GB ssd
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu now requires a minimum of 4.4GB
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Oneiric will install in 2GB or less, I think. The lowest I tried so far is 1.9GB
<Wizard> brb, "you need to reboot" :P
<pimperle> hi
<Wizard> hi pimperle
<pimperle> on an uptodate natty the thunderbird window is a little bit transparent when active. i disabled all transparency by setting the sliders fully to the right
<pimperle> is this a feature i might have accidentally activated on an active windows (tb)?
<Wizard> accidentally?
<TheSheep> pimperle: hold down alt, put your mouse cursor on the window's title bar and move your scrollwheel
<Wizard> yup
<pimperle> ah, thanks
<Wizard> lol
<pimperle> i already tried every combination of the wheel and alt,ctrl,shift but only scrolled with the cursor somewhere inside the window
<TheSheep> yeah, it's quite obscure
<Wizard> ok, while i see some traffic here, I ask my question again. Is there any gui avahi browser for xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !find avahi
<ubottu> Found: avahi-autoipd, avahi-daemon, avahi-dbg, avahi-utils, libavahi-client-dev, libavahi-client3, libavahi-common-data, libavahi-common-dev, libavahi-common3, libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=avahi&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<charlie-tca> and the answer is... ?
<well_laid_lawn> check the link at the end I guess
<charlie-tca> Wizard: I don't know, myself. Avahi is one of those apps that gets in my way using static IP's on a local network
<well_laid_lawn> I remember gnome used to have one
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> do i need that crap at all?
<Wizard> :)
<charlie-tca> There are a couple of files that have to stay, but most of it can be turned off or removed
<charlie-tca> If you remove it, including the configuration file, the next update puts it back
<Wizard> i guess it does not work with nfs ;)
<charlie-tca> I gave up fighting it back about 8.04, my self
<Wizard> why the hell all linux distros are dropping old unix daemons in favour of windoze like, python crap?
<Wizard> :S
<well_laid_lawn> just put the nfs mounts in /etc/fstab
<Wizard> that's what I do, but it is a bit confusing with notebooks
<well_laid_lawn> how?
<Wizard> so for example i have my wife's exports mounted and she closes the lid
<Wizard> and, I don't have static addressing at home
<well_laid_lawn> thunar will hang for a bit but then it sorts itself out
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> actually, I need to test it :)
<Wizard> I always shout :D
<well_laid_lawn> nothing like looking if you want to see something
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<Legendre> How do I set up samba on Karmic?
<Wizard> on karmic?
<Wizard> are you joking?
<Legendre> On karmic.
<Legendre> No, why.. is that funny?
<Wizard> no, it's not
<Wizard> karmic is a bit.. old
<moetunes> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Wizard> ah, just as I thought
<moetunes> it's past it's used by date
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is End Of Life, however, if anyone remembers how, feel free to help with that
<Wizard> Legendre, as everywhere, you have to install samba (if it is not installed already) and edit smb.conf
<charlie-tca> Legendre: maybe this will help you, but your system is greatly out of date, and no longer receives any security updates.
<charlie-tca> !samba | Legendre
<ubottu> Legendre: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Legendre> Interoperability with Windows networks is a critical function, and I can't believe how much of a problem I've had trying to get it working.
<charlie-tca> It is much easier to do in later releases
<Legendre> lol charlie-tca
<Wizard> samba is a piece of useless crap, just as windows and it's services (personal opinion)
<Legendre> Sure, but I need to play with windows networks..
<Legendre> so, I need the samba
<charlie-tca> It's not really critical for a lot of us. But then, anything you need that doesn't quite work becomes critical for you at the time.
<Legendre> Err..
 * charlie-tca uses you to mean anyone, there.
<Wizard> Legendre, in general, samba setup is covered in details by hundreds of docs
<charlie-tca> not necessarily *you*, Legendre , but you in general
<Legendre> Linux needs simple and straightforward inter-op with Windows networks if it's to be taken (and USED) seriously.
<Wizard> reading manual pages should be enough for basic setup
<Wizard> Legendre, lol
<Legendre> Wizard: sure, but I can't get it to fly.
<charlie-tca> Why? It is a replacement for Windows, not a side by side operation
<Wizard> Legendre, i could say the same about windows
<Legendre> I'm not here to argue about that subject.
<charlie-tca> Windows 98 is obsolete/out of date. Xubuntu karmic is obsolete/out of date
<charlie-tca> seems like the same thing
<Wizard> it isn't even posix compilant, lol
<Wizard> Legendre, you started the flame first
<Wizard> so, basically, what does not work?
<Legendre> So in short, none of you actually know how to do this, so all you can do is talk crap about Windows.
<Wizard> Legendre, you started that
<charlie-tca> no, We know how to do it in current, supported releases
<Wizard> and you didn't tell any details
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> :)
<charlie-tca> You are asking for support for an unsupported, unmaintained release
<Legendre> No I did *not* - I simply stated the truth, that Linux/Ubuntu needs to have seamless inter-op with the DOMINANT commercial OS.
<charlie-tca> Well, install Xubuntu 11.04. Support for windows is built in
<Legendre> I think the fact that samba exists makes that point for me.
<Wizard> Legendre, than why windows does not support nfs?
<Wizard> all commercial dominant unixen supported it when windows appeared
<Wizard> sish
<Wizard> k, enough, i finally got my launchpad back :)
<Wizard> knome, ping
<Wizard> (lunchpad)
<shadow98> anybody know of any proper instructions for setting up xvnc11 on xfce
<charlie-tca> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<charlie-tca> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Wizard> knome, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/817176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 817176 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Language selector does not affect all system aspects" [Undecided,New]
<Wizard> what should i do to mark this bug as xubuntu related?
<charlie-tca> add a tag "xubuntu"
<charlie-tca> without the quotes
<Wizard> charlie-tca ;)
<Wizard> eh..
<charlie-tca> I wonder if it works the same way in Ubuntu?
<Wizard> hmm?
<Wizard> language selector?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Wizard> I'm allmost sure
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't affect everything in Xubuntu, it should be the same for Ubuntu
<Wizard> especially shell variables
<Wizard> also, Thunar does not display dates correctly, but i think it's a separate issue
<Wizard> or not :/
<charlie-tca> Of course, I have seen other apps that don't work right for us, but do work in Ubuntu. Makes for more fun
<Wizard> lol
<charlie-tca> Thunar pulls the dates from locale, I believe. So if it doesn't switch correctly, the date will be the wrong format
<Wizard> they are
<Wizard> year is first o_O
<Wizard> than month, than day
<charlie-tca> How do you want them? That part might be built into thunar, I think. It is that way on my computer, in Idaho
<charlie-tca> English, Mountain Time
<charlie-tca> It only gives me 4 choices in Thunar preferences
<Wizard> i want them just as locale say
<Wizard> and polish locale say (and language authorities) say: day, month, year
<charlie-tca> I am thinking that will be a separate bug for Thunar itself.
<charlie-tca> I don't think thunar gives more choices. In the USA, it should be month day, year
<Wizard> hey, I can test it..
<charlie-tca> But that is not a choice
<Wizard> hmm, how does third option look like with your US locales?
<Wizard> seems it uses %c from strftime..
<charlie-tca> That's going to take a bit
<Wizard> for me it says: śro, 27 lip 2011, 21:30:01
<charlie-tca> Day_of_week Date Month year time PM time_zone
<charlie-tca> Yours is 24 hour clock, mine is 12 hour clock
<charlie-tca> the fourth option gives me time in 24 hour clock
<Wizard> also, no timezone, since Poland lies in only one ;P
<Wizard> same
<charlie-tca> Pretty sure all that is thunar, not locale
<Wizard> so, 1st, 2nd and 4th are hardcoded, 3rd is locale based
<Wizard> no bug :>
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> third in the USA should be month day, year. We never use day month year
<Sysi> (man you're weird)
<charlie-tca> Compared to most of the world? I agree
<charlie-tca> 12 hour clocks and screwed up date formats. What a life!
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> charlie-tca, so it's wrong on your locales?
<Wizard> try date "+%c"
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> That gives it correctly for here, month day, year
<charlie-tca> well, actually, month day time year
<Wizard> o_O
<charlie-tca> so it's back to being thunar itself
<charlie-tca> but for myself, it was never a bug worth touching, since I usually change the dates to year month day for myself.
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> seems I will have to join xfce devel team :D
<Wizard> (after graduating)
<Wizard> but now time to conquer Europe!
<Wizard> see you later
<charlie-tca> Have fun
<knome> Wizard, thanks
<Wizard> k, I've added myself to xubuntu users launchpad team
#xubuntu 2011-07-28
<average_guy>  /msg NickServ identify Love2love
<b00dy> hey all can somone tell me how to install my video card drivers ?
<|Slacker|> what's your card
<b00dy> nvidia
<|Slacker|> SYstem>Additional drivers would suffice I gues
<b00dy> that is installed
<|Slacker|> did you run it?
<b00dy> when i install xubuntu it showed me the icon to install it . i install it and restart my pc
<b00dy> that's a;;
<b00dy> all
<|Slacker|> then I don't get what you need
<Dmunny> n
<Wizard> hi
 * Wizard yawns
<Wizard> is there a way to change icons of Documents, Music and such directories?
<Wizard> thunar seems to ignore .directory file
<Wizard> they are xdg data dirs
<TheSheep> Wizard: it's not called ".directory", read the xdg spec again
<Wizard> I didn't read it :)
<Wizard> yet
<Wizard> I'll show you what's my problem
<TheSheep> also, when you change it, run xdg-user-dirs-update
<TheSheep> it's ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/BBj/linki/
<Wizard> sorry for the censorship :>
<Wizard> look at the icons, my theme does not have suitable icons and I would like to change it some way
<TheSheep> well, use a theme that has them
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> that is not a solution
<TheSheep> it's a perfectly good solution
<Wizard> from your point of view
<TheSheep> from any point of view
<TheSheep> if your theme doesn't have them, then add them
<Wizard> if I only knew how..
<Wizard> do i need to edit or regenerate index after adding icons?
<TheSheep> oh no, if only there was a global computer network you could search for a tutorial on this... no wait
<TheSheep> the index is a text file
<TheSheep> it's not generated
<TheSheep> you might need to update the cache though, with gtk-update-icon-cache
<Wizard> TheSheep, the network works quite nice, I guess only noobs can ask noob question ;P
<Wizard> the network lacks feature of kicking someone's butt :>
<TheSheep> Wizard: you can come here and do it in person, it's not that far
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> sorry TheSheep, that was kind of bad joke
<TheSheep> Wizard: nie przejmuj się drobiazgami
<Wizard> nie przejmuję się :)
<Wizard> znaczy, przejmuję się - te ikony wyglądają brzydko
<TheSheep> Wizard: you can try removing the gnome icon set from your fallback
<TheSheep> Wizard: should work unless the thunar guys are doing some fallbacks of their own
<TheSheep> Wizard: also, asking at #thunar may help, maybe you can disable those special icons entirely
<average_guy> Can anyone recommend a good CAD program for linux?
<andres__> hey
<andres__> i have a question
<andres__> the xubuntu desktop play multiple sounds??
<knome> ?
<andres__> the alsa sound system do not play multiple sounds, but i dont know if in the xubuntu system is it possible?
<Sysi> alsa should be able to play sounds from multiple suorces, but xubuntu uses pulseaudio that at least should do it
<andres__> a ok, thanks
<average_guy> I have downloaded a .deb file.  How do I open it?  By default Xubuntu is trying unsucessfully to use the Ubuntu software center
<Sysi> may I first ask what are you installing outside of repositories?
<average_guy> DraftSight
<Sysi> you could try synaptic or sudo dpkg -i
<paranormal> HELP !! im having resolution problems with my fresh install of 11.04 ...
<madnick> paranormal: drivers are installed?
<paranormal> its an onboard intel graphic card ... and i guess by defualt it must have
<paranormal> 865 family
<madnick> paranormal: what is the exact nature of your problem? too low resolution?
<paranormal> exatcly .... i have a wide screep 19" ... it shud support upto 1440x900 but the max i can get rite now is 1024x768 at 61 hz
<madnick> paranormal: hm okay
<madnick> type xrandr
<paranormal> it shows min of  640x480 and max of 1024x768
<madnick> on vga?
<paranormal> i dont know ??
<paranormal> thats all it shows
<madnick> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900
<madnick> what happens if you do that
<madnick> also, lets check your intel drivers
<paranormal> Failed to get size of gama for output default ..... and output VGA1 not found; ignoring
<madnick> ok
<madnick> lsmod
<madnick> lsmod | grep intel
<paranormal> its a big output
<paranormal> nah wait
<paranormal> snd_intel8x0           33213  3
<paranormal> snd_ac97_codec        105614  1 snd_intel8x0
<paranormal> snd_pcm                80042  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec
<paranormal> snd                    55295  13 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<paranormal> snd_page_alloc         14073  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<madnick> hm
<madnick> i would install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<paranormal> is it in the repos ?
<madnick> yes
<madnick> What I am telling you, is just stuff I did on my really old laptop :P
<madnick> Im not sure if will fix it
<paranormal> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<paranormal> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<paranormal>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<madnick> okay
<madnick> well then xorg config file
<paranormal> it doesnt exist
<madnick> xorg doesnt exist?
<paranormal> atleast not in /etc/X11
<paranormal> yeah ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf .... doesnt exist ...
<madnick> hm then run
<madnick> Xorg -configure
<paranormal> Fatal server error:
<paranormal> Server is already active for display 0
<paranormal> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<paranormal> 	and start again.
<madnick> you need to do it from a real terminal
<madnick> without x running
<paranormal> actually id tried that too ... from recovery mode
<madnick> non graphical recovery mode?
<paranormal> it gave me some sort of error that the number of screen found and mentioned does not match
<paranormal> yep boot time recovery mode
<madnick> hold on one sec
<paranormal> ok
<madnick> im gonna boot my old laptop up :)
<paranormal> k
<madnick> paranormal: have you ran a reconfigure?
<madnick> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<paranormal> yeah ...
<paranormal> it actually gave no output
<madnick> and restarted x?
<paranormal> restarted x ... no
<madnick> okay, do that
<paranormal> nope .... that dint help
<paranormal> infact i ended up rebooting
<paranormal> im connected from that machine itself ....
<paranormal> so got disconnected
<madnick> sorry, im out of ideas
<paranormal> no problem :)
<paranormal> can i switch between drivers ??
<lukebuntu2> hey xubuntu always saves the session and loads it on next startup
<lukebuntu2> i unmarked the box in settings
<charlie-tca> did you also unmark it when quitting or restarting?
<lukebuntu2> there is nothing to unmark
<charlie-tca> hm, must be 11.04 then
<lukebuntu2> yep
<charlie-tca> right click the panel, left-click panel, click log-off, unmark save
<lukebuntu2> hmm... when i make right click on panel what should then apear ?
<charlie-tca> right-click in a blank area of the panel, you will get a box with several things in it
<charlie-tca> the bottom one should be the word panel
<lukebuntu> the box was also unchecked
<charlie-tca> Then it probably has a saved session already. Close all the windows, go to Settings -> Setting Manager -> Sessions and startup, session tab, and save session with nothing running on the desktops
<charlie-tca> it should then start from now on with blank desktops.
<xubuntu204> hi, anyone knows how to setup ati crossfire properly?
<xubuntu204> i tried this guid before http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_crossfire_linux&num=1
<xubuntu204> it works, but crossfire status is disabled
<Wizard> hi
<k_sze> How do I check if I'm running the 32-bit or 64-bit edition of Xubuntu?
<k_sze> just as long as /proc/cpuinfo contains the lm flag?
<charlie-tca> uname -a in a terminal
<charlie-tca> the lm flag tells if you have a 64bit capable machine.
<charlie-tca> x86_64  tells you if you installed the 64bit release
<k_sze> Strange. I'm surprised I didn't install the 64-bit release.
<k_sze> "i686 i686 i386" :(
<charlie-tca> Downloads have both i386 and amd64 cd's. You have to download the 64bit specifically.
<k_sze> I know that. Did I blindly grab the wrong set of CDs? XD
<k_sze> There is no safe way to "upgrade" to 64-bit in place, I suppose?
<charlie-tca> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<charlie-tca> There is a way, but I don't have the reference. It is not recommended, however...
<k_sze> Probably not safe because it's too easy to forget to switch architecture for some of the programmes.
<k_sze> programmes or packages
<charlie-tca> It's getting better, though, with the multi-arch support happening now
<k_sze> kinda like Mac OS X's "universal" thing?
<k_sze> "universal binary", I mean.
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't follow mac OS X very good
<k_sze> hehe
<k_sze> thanks for the tip. :D Later
<Wizard> TheSheep, thanks for hints
<SaaMmY> guys I have found that in xubuntu 11.04 to change file manager from thunar to nautilus it's enough open xfce4-settings-manager then preffered applications -> advanced -> there is all...
<Wizard> cool
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> but much more work now to change from nautilus back to thunar
<SaaMmY> I have struggled for days to change it with scripts...
<SaaMmY> I was freaky mad
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> charlie-tca, apt-get remove nautilus :)
<charlie-tca> um, plus a few other changes, as I recall
<charlie-tca> nautilus integrates itself into things pretty tight
<Wizard> yeah, but i still don't get the point of using it
<SaaMmY> yes plays audio open wine automatically and more
<charlie-tca> I don't either. It adds too much from gnome when it is added, too.
<SaaMmY> nautilus just seems to be troubled to start at xubuntu startup
<SaaMmY> but it's ok
<charlie-tca> That's only because it really wants to run your "gnome-desktop" for you
<Wizard> :)
<SaaMmY> yeye that gnome-desktop
<SaaMmY> but it does not manage
<TheSheep> Wizard: did you fix the icons?
<Wizard> I like thunar, because it follows unix rules - one tool for one task, in this case - file management
<Wizard> TheSheep, not yet, I was at work when we talked, now I'm starting to thinka bout it :)
<SaaMmY> thunar is difficult to customize
<Wizard> your choice
<TheSheep> Wizard: if you do, please let us know how
<Wizard> at least you have such choice
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: yeah, they actually made real design decissions, instead of pushing all the responsibility to the user
<Wizard> :)
<SaaMmY> yes that is what I want: have no responsibility
<SaaMmY> :)
<Wizard> I really appreciated thunar when it kicked in
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: then pick software that has no preferences
<Wizard> former xfce file manager was a bit.. bad..
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: look at it that way, it has more options than Finder ;)
<Wizard> finder?
<Wizard> hi Legendre :)
<Legendre> I have gripes about the Natty installer.
<TheSheep> Wizard: the file manager in max os x
<Legendre> hi Wizard
<Wizard> TheSheep, ah, that, I hate it :D
<Legendre> So where do I submit my comments.. something needs fixed, and it's uber-easy to do.
<Wizard> hmm, launchpad.net
<Legendre> Oh, and I have a question or two..
<charlie-tca> what is the issue?
<Wizard> Legendre, shoot
<Legendre> Why is /var/cache/apt like 400+MB in size - and how can it be pared down?
<charlie-tca> because it contains all the updates.
<Wizard> yup, apt-get clean
<charlie-tca> Legendre: what is it about the installer ?
<Legendre> Thanks, that helped a lot for /var
<Legendre> Problem with the installer...
<Wizard> it sucks? :>
<charlie-tca> I gave up guessing a long time ago.
<Legendre> It's apparently unaware of a chosen partitin scheme, and warns that if / is < 2.4GB that install may fail.
<Legendre> So... I have a big wasted space in / now..
<charlie-tca> and why do you think that is wrong?
<Wizard> charlie-tca, good point, I should follow..
<Legendre> on a tiny drive, every gig counts.
<charlie-tca> yes, and if you don't allow 2.4GB, it could well fail due to the amount of updates and options you select for the install.
<Legendre> charlie-tca: well, if you add up all of the space used by the default install, it's ~2.4G
<Legendre> coincidence?
<Legendre> but i have /var /usr, etc on their own parts.
<charlie-tca> Legendre | It's apparently unaware of a chosen partitin scheme, and warns that if /
<charlie-tca>          | is < 2.4GB that install may fail.
<charlie-tca> so, maybe the wording is wrong when it states /, since it really means partition size?
<Legendre> no, I think it's just *wrong*. Are you telling me that it needs a 2.4G / irrespective of whether or not big trees like /usr are on separate parts?
<Wizard> nope, nobody is telling it to you
<Wizard> and I think you're right
<charlie-tca> no, read again, please. I just said the partition needs to be 2.4GB. If you split things up, it is up to you to figure out what each partition you create needs to be.
<Wizard> installer should sum free space again
<TheSheep> Legendre: wait, so you say it should instead track how much space each an every part of the directory tree may take, and adjust that depending on what partition you want to mount on random parts of that tree?
<Wizard> s/again//g
<charlie-tca> however, you have a good chance of running out of space doing that
<Legendre> Like I said, if you add up all the space used by the default install, it's ~2.4G
<charlie-tca> which, if you use the guided partitioning, everything goes in /, not split up
<charlie-tca> Maybe you try doing an install with all the partitions separated, and see how more space is required doing that?
<Legendre> TheSheep: At a minimum, the warning should mention that it's only valid if *everything* is on the / partition, or something to that effect. Tracking sizes would be nice, and not hard at all..
<TheSheep> Legendre: we take patches
<charlie-tca> Each partition requires a minimum of space, just because it is a new partition
<charlie-tca> OTOH, if you are experienced to guess sizes that close, you don't need to follow the warnings anyway, right?
<Legendre> charlie-tca: right..
<Legendre> but I heeded the warning, and now I have wasted space.
<charlie-tca> Most users simply accept the defaults, which is / and /swap
<TheSheep> Legendre: it's not wasted, you can put your swap there :D
<TheSheep> Legendre: also, it's possible to resize
<Legendre> ugh, resize partitions.. that's always death, lol.
<Legendre> Sorry, bad experiences with Partition Tragic.
<Wizard> :D:D:D
<TheSheep> is that that dos program?
<Wizard> windoze one
<charlie-tca> So, what is going to happen when you make every partition exactly the size you need to install, and want to add any application?
<TheSheep> well, I'm resizing ext partitions on prodyction servers habitually
<TheSheep> production
<Legendre> Neither dos nor windows, iirc. Isn't it a standalone exec, like memtest?
<charlie-tca> I resize mine using gparted
<TheSheep> (caveat: I'm expanding them, not shrinking)
<charlie-tca> You can shrink them using the live cd
<charlie-tca> You can not shrink a partition that is mounted at the time, though
<Legendre> Anyway, the warning should check first to see if a custom part scheme is in use - and THEN change its output to read "If you are using a custom partition scheme, this may be ignored" or something.
<Legendre> Even better yet: why not provide a table of suggested minimum sizes for each major tree?
<Legendre> right in the installer..
<charlie-tca> because most users will only be confused by it
 * Wizard nods
<Legendre> not the ones who are doing custom part schemes =)
<charlie-tca> Most users will never run anything except the default installation
<Legendre> sure
<Legendre> but that's not optimal..
<charlie-tca> read again! Most users will never do anything except the default installation
<Legendre> so that means it's OK to mislead power-user types?
<charlie-tca> Those advanced users do not need everything explained out
<Wizard> Legendre, as charlie-tca said: experienced users who do custop partitioning are aware of sizes and problems
<charlie-tca> If you know what you are doing, it should not be a problem
<Legendre> dood, I've been using Linux exclusively as my desktop OS since 1998, and I needed it explained.
<Wizard> :D
<charlie-tca> Then you probably are the exception
<Legendre> because I was warned, and I heeded the warning.
<charlie-tca> I only been using it since 2005, and I don't need it explained to me. I just do it my way,.
<Legendre> being new-ish to ubuntu (was always a slackware guy)
<Legendre> Well, ok, I've been using ubuntu since edgy.
<Legendre> but that warning was a new one
<charlie-tca> you were also given an option to let it do it, but chose not to
<Wizard> Legendre, nothing stops you from filling a bug report
<Legendre> Well I guess I will then!
<Wizard> be useful ;>
<Legendre> You can't stop me!
<Legendre> I swear, I'll do it!
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<charlie-tca> We don't stop you from choosing any sizes you want in partitioning, either. But you did.
<TheSheep> Legendre: out of curiosity, if you are so tight for space, then why separate partitions?
<Wizard> TheSheep, some people consider it useful
<Wizard> i consider separate /home useful
<Wizard> :D
<charlie-tca> but it does take more room to create separate partitions
<Legendre> TheSheep: habit, I guess.. keeps things running smoothly, disk from becoming fragged, prevents an event in /tmp or /var from running / or /home out of space, etc
<Legendre> and /boot is ext2, and never gets mounted.. except for kernel changes
<Legendre> slackware habits
<TheSheep> Legendre: that's ok for servers...
<Wizard> freebsd habits..
<TheSheep> Legendre: also, /usr mounted read-only except for updates
<Legendre> right. Point is, we understand why  I use separate parts.
<TheSheep> Legendre: but not in this situation!
<Wizard> omg
<Legendre> Err... all eggs, one basket.. uncomfortable with that
<TheSheep> Legendre: ony of them fails you have to fix it all anyways
<Legendre> speaking of uncomfortable, how is ext4? I left it as the default.
<TheSheep> Legendre: no complaints
<Legendre> whew
<TheSheep> Legendre: not that useful on small disks though
<Legendre> None of the devs have murdered anyone, I hope?
<TheSheep> not funny
<Legendre> it wasn't a joke.
<Legendre> I mean to say, ext is "safe"? We;re not about to lose key dev support?
<charlie-tca> Has anyone researched it to find out? If it is important to you...
<Legendre> So what's the sig. diff between ext3 & 4 anyway?
<TheSheep> Legendre: large file handling
<Legendre> 3 added the journal
<Legendre> oh, what's the new limit?
<TheSheep> Legendre: it's not about the limits, it's about a new mechanism
<Legendre> oic
<TheSheep> Legendre: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Features
<Legendre> thanks
<b00dy> help me someone i deleted the second panel and messed up the first one how can i restore them back to default
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<charlie-tca> The page tells how to get them back, if simply running xfce4-panel doesn't do it
<b00dy> it's not getting back the panels :S
<b00dy> how can i restore them :S ?
<charlie-tca> Did you try just restarting the computer?
<b00dy> yeah i did restart my pc
<b00dy> i think i should install xubuntu again :S
<Wizard> b00dy, ping
<Wizard> are you still here?
<Wizard> you don't have to reinstall xubuntu :)
<Wizard> there are few tricks for reviving dead panel
<Sysi> so are your panels just messed or completely lost?
<b00dy> yeah can u tell me
<Sysi> well, can you see any panel
<b00dy> ok i lost my panels but i created 2 new panels but the settings and the icons aren't there
<b00dy> i created from a command that  i found in the net
<b00dy>  this was the command xfce4-panel i used with Alt+f2 but the icons aren't there :S
<Wizard> b00dy, did you remove your panels before that?
<Wizard> what did you do so they're gone now?
<b00dy> i removed them accidentaly and now i got them but the icons aren't there anymore :S
<Wizard> b00dy, did you customize them alot?
<Wizard> or used almost default settings?
<Wizard> if so there is a trick for restoring default config
<b00dy> i used the default settings
<b00dy> im using xubuntu 3 days now :S im a newbie
<charlie-tca> So, is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels not correct for how to restore your default panels?
<b00dy> i tried that but my icons weren't back :S
<b00dy> i just want the default settings that was in the panels :) that's all
<Wizard> that quick fix sucks
<Wizard> do what's written under "One Panel Disappeared"
<Wizard> that should do the trick
<charlie-tca> Wizard: it is a wiki, you can fix it if it is wrong :)
<Wizard> you may use terminal instead of hitting (or hiting?) alt+f2 over and over again
<Wizard> charlie-tca, better tell me which is correct, hitting or hiting?
<charlie-tca> gitting
<charlie-tca> hitting
<charlie-tca> sorry
<Wizard> k
<charlie-tca> two t's anyway
<Wizard> thank you :)
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<Wizard> there was some rule for this consonant doubling, but I forgot it ;P
<b00dy> i did that and i got the panels but not the icons :(
<Wizard> :S
<charlie-tca> short vowel, double the final consonant (or something like that)
<Wizard> does english even have short and long vowels? o_O
<charlie-tca> es
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> b00dy: those are just launchers, you can add any app there and the icon should just show up
<Wizard> that language amazes me evere, single day :)
<charlie-tca> me too, Wizard
<b00dy> look there is a file in .config/xfce4/panel how about to mess with that ?
<Wizard> :)
<b00dy> something ?
<charlie-tca> That is what is created when you add the panels
<Wizard> yeah
<Wizard> and it's modified when you drop things on panel
<b00dy> so should i delete it ?
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> jeez, I always loved xfce-panel for it's customization capabilities.. and users.. complain
<charlie-tca> if the user follows the wiki page, they do delete .config/xfce4/panel and then copy the defaults in to there.
<charlie-tca> it isn't really that hard, is it?
<Wizard> no, it isn't hard at all
<Wizard> at least he's trying :)
<Wizard> hehe, at #ubuntu-pl i have a guy who insist that he has natty and firefox 3.6
<Wizard> insists*
<charlie-tca> I suppose it is possible. started with alpha/beta and never upgraded properly, he would still be back at really old. have him run apt-cache policy firefox and apt-cache policy xfce4-panel and see what the numbers are
<Wizard> whcich firefox gave him some /usr/local path ;)
<charlie-tca> panel should be 4.8.3
<charlie-tca> He's messing with you then. apt-cache policy doesn't give a path
<Wizard> i told him to run which firefox
<Wizard> i knew he installed some shit
<Wizard> no packages known to me install to /usr/local
<Sysi> he hasn't compiled it?
<charlie-tca> have him check those two versions with apt-cache policy, natty is the only version with xfce4-panel 4.8.3
<charlie-tca> lucid has firefox 3.6 with panel 4.6.3
<Wizard> i told him to run lsb-release -a
<Wizard> Sysi, it would be a miracle
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> puzzle solved, he installed some malicious repo
<Wizard> god..
 * Wizard yawns
<Wizard> \o/
<arpad2> hello
<arpad2> I'm having difficulties with establishing adsl internet connection with sudo pppoeconf command the following message shows up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654007/
<Wizard> try sudo su, and than pppoeconf
<Wizard> echo $TERM in xfce terminal gives me "xterm"
<Wizard> it should do the trick for dialog (which I suppose pppoeconf is using)
<arpad2> Wizard: sudo su pppoeconf ?
<arpad2> like this?
<orngjce223> first "sudo su"
<orngjce223> and then /after that/ pppoeconf
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> gives the same error messages
<Sysi> what xubuntu version?
<arpad2> 10.10
<Sysi> not updated?
<arpad2> on this PC I tried yesterrday upgrade to 11.04
<Sysi> I mean installed and then installed nothing
<Sysi> it was/is known bug
<arpad2> but the systam didnt start after install
<Sysi> use xterm or try export $TERM=xterm after sudo su
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> how to do that? :)
 * charlie-tca thought that was fixed
<arpad2> sorry, I have 10.10 on my cd
<charlie-tca> open terminal, type
<charlie-tca> export $TERM=xterm
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<arpad2> ok :)
<arpad2> arpad2@arpad2:~/Desktop$ sudo su
<arpad2> [sudo] password for arpad2:
<arpad2> root@arpad2:/home/arpad2/Desktop# export $TERM=xterm
<arpad2> root@arpad2:/home/arpad2/Desktop# pppoeconf
<arpad2> Unknown terminal: unknown
<arpad2> Check the TERM environment variable.
<arpad2> Also make sure that the terminal is defined in the terminfo database.
<arpad2> Alternatively, set the TERMCAP environment variable to the desired
<arpad2> termcap entry.
<arpad2> /usr/sbin/pppoeconf: 523: modconf: not found
<knome> !pastebin | arpad2
<ubottu> arpad2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinXnut> hello?
<GridCube> !hello
<LinXnut> Anyone familiar with wine and gaming?
<GridCube> nope, you should go to #wine
<knome> you shouldn't drink and play.
<LinXnut> hahaha
<LinXnut> ok thanks Grid
#xubuntu 2011-07-29
 * ball just tried SuperTuxKart for the first time :-)
<orngjce223> Cool.
<ball> It made me smile.
<ball> ...didn't let me use a usb game controller though.
<plantoschka> how do i get in grub menu while booting ubuntu?
<plantoschka> one of the f keys i think
<TheSheep> esc
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<plantoschka> shift key
<plantoschka> thanks
<TheSheep> The user can interrupt the boot process and display the menu by holding down the SHIFT key until the menu displays.
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> esc was for grub1
<plantoschka> :-)
<plantoschka> think i tried everything except shift
 * Wizard yawns
<Wizard> good afternoon
<Wizard> taking friday off++
<n2diy> I just learned about ubuntu one online storage, anyone here using it with Xubuntu? Thoughts, pro or con?
<Wizard> I don't use it
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> hmm, i don't even have the client installed
<|Slacker|> i'm still with dropbox but i have a one account
<|Slacker|> tried to use with xubuntu once but it worked akwardly
<knome> afaik, ubuntu one is not supposed to work with xubuntu
<Wizard> why?
<knome> well it's not specifically made so it won't work, but it's a canonical effort and it includes some bits that are having problems with non-gnome, i think
<knome> the xubuntu devs have no time/motivation to fix that, and canonical won't do that either
<Wizard> is xubuntu help available in native languages?
<Sysi> loco channels help if somebody happens to know ansver
<Wizard> hmm, I've found few bugs in installer
<Wizard> strange
<SaaMmY> Wizard?
<SaaMmY> what are is xubuntu help available in native languages?
<SaaMmY> (14:02:50) Sysi: loco channels help if somebody happens to know ansver
<SaaMmY> (14:13:21) Wizard: hmm, I've found few bugs in installer
<SaaMmY> (14:13:44) Wizard: strange This Senteces for?
<Wizard> yeah, I forgot this is not my diary ;)
<Wizard> I'll check everything by myself and report in launchpad
<Wizard> is it possible to make xfce menu icons larger?
<Wizard> actually, usual menu icons could be larger too :0
<Wizard> :)
<Sysi> use bigger font..
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> i have 1024x600
<Wizard> larger fonts means less text visible
<Sysi> I don't know if you could customize just the menu somehow
<Wizard> I guess it would require gtkrc hacking
<Sysi> something like that
<Mandrew> hi when i install blueman in the xfce enviroment do i need to add extra stuff or does it have all the dependencies out of the box?
<Wizard> you install it from ubuntu repos?
<Wizard> if so - yes, apt will cover dependencies for you
<Mandrew> ok tnx
<Mandrew> i added the ppa myself so.... ;) hehehe i hope its good enough ;P
<Wizard> Mandrew, I usually don't trust any ppas
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> why?
<Wizard> everybody can place anything there
<Wizard> s/place/put/
<Wizard> sorry, my english skills are pretty low today :(
<Mandrew> hehe np i understand you anyway ;)
<Wizard> charlie-tca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/818169
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 818169 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "xfce clock shows month wrong" [Undecided,New]
<Wizard> this is the bug we discussed
<Wizard> Mandrew, could you please look at it too? :)
<Mandrew> sure
<Mandrew> i dont have the skill level to be able to contribute on that one im afraid
<charlie-tca> Thank you, Wizard
<Wizard> what for?
<charlie-tca> The above bug
<Wizard> it's my duty :)
<Wizard> Ubuntu team gives me free, high quality os - I have no time to contribute code or even patches, but I have enough time to send feedback
<charlie-tca> feedback is very welcome.
<charlie-tca> It's how we get things corrected that might not be quite right.
<Wizard> charlie-tca, I'm a full-time software developer, I know how things work :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, that helps a lot
<Wizard> if I had time I would help with xfce devel
<Wizard> unfortunately I haven't :(
<dscorzoni> Someone know where are the packages necessary to compile some sources programs?
<dscorzoni> Sorry about my english...
<Wizard> build-essentials
<Wizard> or build-essetial
<Wizard> !find build-essentials
<dscorzoni> Wizard, only this package?
<ubottu> Package/file build-essentials does not exist in natty
<Wizard> !find build-essential
<ubottu> Found: build-essential
<Wizard> dscorzoni, not only
<Wizard> depends on the software you want to compile
<dscorzoni> yes... but this packages is the general tools to compile, right?
<Wizard> to compile c/c++ programs
<dscorzoni> right, thanks very much!
<Wizard> you may also need -dev packages, if code uses additional libraries
<Wizard> btw, best wishes for all sysadmins!
<dscorzoni> Wizard, I don't get...
<dscorzoni> I'm a sysadmin because I'm trying to compile some programs?
<pleia2> there are other people here who are sysadmins (thanks Wizard!)
<Wizard> dscorzoni, nope, today's a sysadmin day \o/
<Wizard> I only administer 3 laptops, but who cares? :P
<dscorzoni> hahaha
<dscorzoni> I didn't know that did exist a sysadmin day...
<dscorzoni> So, congratulations to all sysadmins...
<Wizard> charlie-tca, give me a sign (comment or something) when you will have a look at my bugs
<Wizard> these are my first, so I may be doing something wrong
<charlie-tca> I will let you know
<Wizard> tahnk you
<charlie-tca> Wizard: looking at your bugs now
<charlie-tca> will invalid Bug #818065, images won't be translated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818065 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "screenshots in installer slideshow are not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818065
<|Slacker|> hello ppl
<|Slacker|> I'm facing some issues with the tray icons...they're invisible....and not all of them only battery, pidgin and xchat
<|Slacker|> weird...it onlu happens with greybird theme
<|Slacker|> apparently with blue bird as well
<charlie-tca> file a bug using      ubuntu-bug xubuntu-artwork
<|Slacker|> okies..thanks
<charlie-tca> let me know the bug number, please
<|Slacker|> okies...but i'm struggling to find the page
<charlie-tca> page?
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type in it
<|Slacker|> oh...ok
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xubuntu-artwork
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> it will open the bug report in a browser
<|Slacker|> thanks
<charlie-tca> and it makes sure we get the current versions that we need
<|Slacker|> nice
<charlie-tca> for summary, just type in something like:  "icons disappear when using greybird theme"
<|Slacker|> okies
<charlie-tca> and in the next big block, tell what icons are disappearing where?
<|Slacker|> ok
<|Slacker|> charlie-tca: here's the number:   Bug #818228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818228 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) ""icons disappear when using greybird and bluebird themes"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818228
<|Slacker|> 0.o
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<|Slacker|> thank you, dude
<jos_> Hi guys, I'm wondering something, I'm unable to configure keyboard shortcut to launch the terminal for example
<jos_> when I want to add a keyboard shortcut, I can insert the command, but not the shortcut
<jos_> or maybe I'm doing something wrong?
<charlie-tca> after the command, it prompts you for the shortcut, just hit the keys you want, like Ctrl+t
<thauriswulfa> HELP:touchpad scroll bar not working tried installing  synaptic dkms package but its not working
<arpad2> hello
<arpad2> how to fix a broken dependency? http://paste.ubuntu.com/654749/
<charlie-tca> And what are the results of running apt-get -f install?
<charlie-tca> arpad2: And what are the results of running apt-get -f install?
<charlie-tca> looks like there is nothing you can do then
<arpad2> charlie-tca: Im doing the first
<arpad2> it seems it worked
<arpad2> this pc is very old and slow
<charlie-tca> Strange thing, huh? A suggestion is put there, you try it, it works.
<arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654755/
<arpad2> Im just wonderig if it installed the wrong file
<charlie-tca> the -f tells it look at the thing that failed, and try to install it.
<charlie-tca> If it installed the wrong file, it would have been wrong when you tried to install it and the failure
<arpad2> charlie-tca: thanks, you were very helpful again :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<arpad2> however, I still dont know what are these commands about... :(
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and typeman apt-get
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type
<charlie-tca> man apt-get
<charlie-tca> and hit enter.
<charlie-tca> space pages, q quite
<charlie-tca> space pages, q quits
<charlie-tca> tired today, can't type again
<arpad2> kind a wiki for perl-module? :)
<Fjorgynn> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | Fjorgynn
<ubottu> Fjorgynn: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Fjorgynn> this isn't working
<Fjorgynn> nvidia
<charlie-tca> this?
<charlie-tca> !notworking
<charlie-tca> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Unit193> !work
<charlie-tca> We really need to know a bit more about what "this" is and what "not working" is
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Fjorgynn> whe I try to change settings it says "just run'nvidia-xconfig' as root"
<Fjorgynn> and it generates xorg.conf. But then the xserver won't start...
<Fjorgynn> installed the recommended drivers
<Fjorgynn> hepp
#xubuntu 2011-07-30
<jos_> charlie-tca: thanks for helping me earlier. A bit late reply, but I just checked the window :) I got my shortcuts working now, thanks
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<aauthor> Hey, do anyone know of a way in xubuntu to have an application quick launcher (similar to the Spotlight on mac or windows key search in Windows?)
<TheColonial> Hey guys, can someone offer some insights as to why my .bash_profile wouldn't be getting executed when I log in?
<Sysi> aauthor: you could use gnome-do, there might be other similar too
<jos> Hi I'm wondering, if i use the mousewheel to scroll on the desktop it switches desktops, but I have this option disabled in the workspace properties
<jos> yet it still scrolls, any way to solve this?
<jos> ah found another setting in the window manager tweaks in the system settings
<ajmacedo> Hi, all: how to install java? to work with mozzilla
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<madnick> ajmacedo: the easiest way is to go to Software Center and enable partner
<madnick> then apt-get install sun-java6-jre :)
<jos> So... I tried installing compiz and enabling the 3d cube, and now it sort of messed up my system. So then I removed compiz completely, but now it's still messed up
<Sysi> no window borders?
<jos> yes
<Sysi> alt F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<jos> and the windows are underneath the top launcher bar
<jos> xfwm4 --replace
<jos> ok
<jos> ahhh sweetness
<Sysi> then you propably should rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/
<jos> it seems working now, still not completely back to old but i guess i can change that manually (wallpaper/desktops/etc)
<jos> so should compiz be able to work properly and did I just mess up, or is it known to be buggy?
<Sysi> somewhat buggy but complex enough that you could have messed it up
<jos> alright i will try it one more time then
<jos> at least I know how to restore it now
<n2diy> Last night I installed Ubuntu One, setup my log in, etc... It's been 12 hours now, and it is still syncing 2.9 gigs of files, I suspect something is wrong?
<elros> check your files/account status at one.ubuntu.com
<n2diy> elros, all zeros.
<n2diy> Last night I installed Ubuntu One, setup my log in, etc... It's been 12 hours now, and it is still syncing 2.9 gigs of files, I suspect something is wrong?
<charlie-tca> The ubuntu one people probably would be better for that. They hang out at #ubuntuone
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ah, didn't know they had a channel, thanks.
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledge, UbuntuOne works badly with Xubuntu
<n2diy> charlie-tca, roger that
#xubuntu 2011-07-31
<raginkestrel> How do you adjust the screen brightness in xfce?  Normally I would do this with the function buttons, but they don't work now that I have installed Xubuntu.
<Sysi> have they worked with other linux OS?
<Sysi> you also shouldn't cross-post
<raginkestrel> I have only installed Xubuntu on this laptop.
<raginkestrel> It had Win XP before.
<alcidemar> hello?
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> oh... im late
<lucas_> hey, how can i sync my dropbox folder ?
<arpad2> hello
<arpad2> I'm trying to connect a second hard drive to the pc, however while its detected by the BIOS its not by xubuntu. any ideas? thank you!
<well_laid_lawn> arpad2: does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<arpad2> well_laid_lawn: no, it doesn't
<well_laid_lawn> arpad2: is there a filesystem on it yet?
<well_laid_lawn> it still should show up in fdisk tho
<arpad2> yes, 11.04 is installed on it on another pc which motherbroard is defected
<well_laid_lawn> arpad2: is it an ide hdd? is it set to be master?
<arpad2> well_laid_lawn: I'm not sure about the type.
<arpad2> but its an older hdd
<arpad2> WD 400gb
<well_laid_lawn> arpad2: does it have a wide ribbon cable?
<well_laid_lawn> if so that's a pata/ide drive so you might need to move the jumper to make it a slave drive not a master drive
<well_laid_lawn> western digital normally have that marked on the drive
<arpad2> the os starts from the master drive?
<arpad2> so, I have to change the jumper to slave...
<arpad2> how I do that?
<exs_> if i add a ftp server with giglio
<exs_> afther that i try to open it
<exs_> he open a firefox tab
<exs_> wtf
<exs_> i want him to open a thunar window
<exs_> do you know the solution?
<Mandrew> hello the screenshot tool that is preinstalled can by looking at these pic host pic on the net, but i dont have that on my version. how do i fix that?    http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-screenshooter
<xrdodrx> Mandrew, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<xrdodrx> xubuntu*
<xrdodrx> To be honest, for me it's not really worth it. I've tried to use the service "ZimageZ" included in the screenshotting application and I've found it to be pretty useless
<xrdodrx> It uploads them as low quality jpegs, requires an account and doesn't allow linking directly to the file
<xrdodrx> I just use a bash script I found to upload directly to imgur
<Mandrew> hello the screenshot tool that is preinstalled can by looking at these pic host pic on the net, but i dont have that on my version. how do i fix that?    http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-screenshooter11.04 version
<Mandrew> 11.04 version
<Mandrew> ok
<xrdodrx> Mandrew, it is pretty weird that you don't have it in your version
<xrdodrx> is the package `xfce4-screenshooter' up to date?
<Mandrew> its the 1.7.9 version
<xrdodrx> Mandrew, does `apt-cache showpkg xfce4-screenshooter' return something like `1.7.9-1ubuntu3 (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) (/var/lib/dpkg/status)'?
<xrdodrx> better yet
<xrdodrx> take a screenshot of the screenshot dialog that comes up :)
<Mandrew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655681/
<Mandrew> ok problem solved, im just to stupid to actually taking a screenshot and getting the window with that option of uploading :S
<Mandrew> it was there all along :(
<xrdodrx> oh, well, you're welcome I guess :)
<Mandrew> thanks for the help. next time ill try a bit harder before asking for help ;)
<Mandrew> fell really stupid
<Mandrew> dont know if i even should hehe but im back with more questions ;)
<Mandrew> im trying to setup my own keyboard shortcuts but i dont really get them to add
<Mandrew> just going to setup the zimagez
<Mandrew> and then ill add some pics
<Mandrew> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07312011-051740pm.php  http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07312011-052001pm.php   http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07312011-052115pm.php    http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07312011-052224pm.php   http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07312011-052445pm.php
<Mandrew> i cant add <Super>w to the shortcut to activate firefox in thous settings
<Mandrew> and a get stuck on the last pic  and need to press enter cuz everything freezes up except that window
<Mandrew> exit*
<Speedfx> Is there any way to use the xubuntu alternate version with wubi?
<Mandrew> Speedfx, isnt that described on the alternate download page?
<average_guy> How do I downgrade my browser to firefox 3 or 4?
<orngjce223> I think there's a way with dpkg pinning something, but you might get into real dependency trouble there, so...
<average_guy> ok. thx ne way
<sdle123> Hi, I'm looking for help in order to share my internet connection to bluetooth devices
<sdle123> could not find any documentation about that
<madnick> sdle123: you have to find the device
<madnick> i could give you instructions
<sdle123> madnick, I sure could use some :) , tx
<madnick> sdle123: have you setup your device?
<sdle123> madnick, yes, its paired already
<madnick> oh, you wanted to share the COMPUTERS connection with the phone, not vise versa
<sdle123> I  can even  use my phones gprs in my laptop
<sdle123> madnick, yes
<sdle123> madnick, my landline internet to my phone via BT
<madnick> 1 sec
<madnick> Sorry, I was too unable to do this
<sdle123> madnick, tx anyway :)
<sdle123> I shall continue my quest next week
<sdle123> bye
<madnick> bye
<MathiasR1> Good Day, All!
<Mandrew> hiya
<Mandrew> hi charlie-tca how is it swinging
<charlie-tca> still going
<Mandrew> nice
<dscorzoni> Mandrew, hi man!
<Mandrew> hi dscorzoni
<dscorzoni> I'm new here in the channel...
<Mandrew> charlie-tca, do you have the time to help me?
<Mandrew> cool welcome
<dscorzoni> thanks!
<charlie-tca> help with?
<Mandrew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655863/
<charlie-tca> Usually it is best to go ahead and ask the question, if anyone knows, they can answer.
<Mandrew> i posted this 6 hous ago :)
<charlie-tca> I am not sure super is valid. To add shortcuts, you go to Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, shortcuts tab
<charlie-tca> click add, type the command, then hit the keys you plan to use
<charlie-tca> But "super" is a special key, and not all keyboard layouts recognize it
<Mandrew> yes i tried to do that but it refused to let me add a shortcut
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> aaah well not super important, but i would have been pretty nice to add shortcuts
<Mandrew> tnx charlie-tca anyway
<charlie-tca> no problem. I seem to be at zero for helpfulness today
<Mandrew> your doing a good job ;) keep it up
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 60 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<Mandrew> do you know if xfce team is working one something like unity or gnome3 shell?
<Sysi> never I guess
<Mandrew> thats a relief
<charlie-tca> they are not
<Mandrew> cool good to know
<Mandrew> then i can relax a bit ;)
<Mandrew> it seems like everyone is going for that look and feel. what happened to the proper desktop :)
<Sysi> I like gnome-shell and unity
<Mandrew> hehe i hate unity, i thing its utter crap
<Sysi> workspace system is a bit weird/lacky in gnome3 and unity (2d) is ~ubuntu-only
<Sysi> but I prefer both over old gnome
<Sysi> you know gnome2 is still in 11.04, oneiric will include fallback of gnome3 that is quite traditional
<Sysi> limited but well, as 90s as you wish
<charlie-tca> I thought oneiric would fall back to unity 2d, same as normal unity 3d without compiz?
<Mandrew> i like a proper desktop, this shell stuff i dont like. if i want to limited ill just whoop out a tablet or JuliOS
<Mandrew> to go*
<Sysi> I think shells are way more functional than aiming to tiny objects
<Mandrew> well yea if you have limited hardware and a really small touch screen thats the way to go
<Sysi> I fed up with my netbook, expecially scrollin webpages
<Mandrew> hehe
#xubuntu 2012-07-23
<Synx_> I'm installing Xubuntu :DDD
<syddraf> Why is it that when I click the title bars of windows to move them they sometimes vanish and/or jump around the screen like an ADHD child on crack?
<Unit193> Bug #1001936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001936 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "GTK3 Grab/Move Triggered on Mouse Click" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001936
<Unit193> Current bug that hasn't been fixed yet.
<syddraf> *sigh* Ok, thanks. Hopefully it'll get fixed... unlike the xinerama bug.
<Unit193> Yeah, though I haven't hit it badly recently.
<syddraf> These two bugs are the only ones making me hate using *buntu right now. I can't drag things onto two of my monitors, and my windows randomly vanish
<Unit193> Well that's not good at all, rather hope they get those in the next release.
<syddraf> It looks like the Xinerama bug is permanently not-going-to-be-fixed
<alexis_> Hola a todos, existe algun canal chileno de xubuntu, gracias
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu217> Hiya
<xubuntu003> hello!!
<xubuntu003> I need some help, is anybody available
<xubuntu003> ?
<xubuntu003> I place the 12.04 cd to boot at my old pc and a black screen appears having at the bottom two signs the one is a circle with a man in it and the other is something like a box. And then nothing else happens. What can I do?
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu003, can this old pc boot from stick ?? How much memory is in there. Which xubuntu version are you trying to boot=== ? details for the old pc ??
<SkippersBoss> What does the Lubuntu cd do ??
<xubuntu324> Hi everyone. I'd like to thank you for a great distro. I wasn't a XFCE user before untill I tried Xubuntu. Everything works great. I feel that there has been alot effort to make this release so great. Unfortunately i have one problem and it really makes me uncomfortable. The problem is: "thumblerd". I don't know exactly what it is but it makes my system so very slow and it eats up sometimes more than 1 Gb RAM and uses about %47-7
<ochosi> xubuntu324: it's the thumbnailing-service
<ochosi> xubuntu324: it should only be running/active when you're e.g. in a folder with images
<xubuntu324> Thank you for your info. But why does it uses so much resorces? I've been a KDE user and had never seen the thumbnailer-service acting like this before. Is there any other way to get thumbnails without having this thumblerd problem?
<Dice> tumblerd ate my whole cpu when I had folder with big buck bunny torrent open
<xubuntu324> It doesn't make any difference if I'm in images or just plain dokuments folder. The moent I open Thunar it gets weird.
<xubuntu565> hola
<xubuntu565> alguien habla español?
<xubuntu565> is someone here?
<xubuntu565> please i need help about xubuntu
<xubuntu565> it can't run
<xubuntu324> I'm waiting too. What kind of help do you need?
<SkippersBoss> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SkippersBoss> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu565> the first time i opened xubuntu, it show me the text mode
<xubuntu565> and now it show me a black screen
<SkippersBoss> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu565> i'm running the last version with an alternate cd
<bazhang> !nomodeset | xubuntu565
<ubottu> xubuntu565: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu488> Is it completely black or is there some text or a cursor?
<xubuntu565> the instalation was well, but i can enter in graphic mode
<xubuntu565> other people have the same problem
<xubuntu565> i think this is because the graphic card (trident acelerator cyberblade)
<xubuntu324> How can I solve my problem with thumblerd?
<xubuntu565> but i don't know how to solve it
<xubuntu565> with other linux is equal
<xubuntu565> but i installed ubuntu 6.10 and it runs very well
<xubuntu565> please, someone can answer my question???
<xubuntu488> bazhang mentioned that you may need to boot with the parameter 'nomodeset' to stop the problems with you graphics card
<xubuntu565> how can i do this?
<xubuntu488> How to set nomodeset : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<xubuntu565> thank you, i'm going to try this
<xubuntu565> bye
<xubuntu565> :D
<b00010111> some of you have a good tip for setting up xubuntu with full disk encryption using a key-file and not a password? I followed this guid: http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/
<b00010111> exept the cryptsetup luksFormat command, there I used a key file stored on a usb device
<b00010111> update-initramfs seems not to support keyfiles
<b00010111> so booting up ends with shell and the mapper missing
<b00010111> manually creating mapper would be an optin
<b00010111> any hints are much appreciated
<newuser> hello people.
<newuser> trying to run a gmp4 avi file in ubuntu. Using mplayer. can anyone help install the drivers. not sure which one to install. Tried lib32gmp3 after gooling it says it's not there.
<well_laid_lawn> tried xubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<newuser> I checked everything in teh software repos.
<well_laid_lawn> that's a package
<well_laid_lawn> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<newuser> cool. thank you. Let me install it. :)
<Randomous> Hello, guys. I've installed Xubuntu recently, and I'm having a bit of trouble updating it. Anyone cares to help? :)
<Unit193> Well, what's the problem?  Try opening a terminal and typing  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Randomous> No, no
<Randomous> The thing is that there is not enough space on my separate /boot partition.
<Randomous> Now, my question is. Could I resize it? And before I'd resize it, I would have to move some other partitions, and that's the part that concerns me the most. How safe is the moving of partitions?
<Unit193> Well, they recommend you backup.
<pleia2> Randomous: perhaps uninstall some older kernels to make more space?
<Dice> merging boot partition to root could be easier
<Randomous> How can I determine which kernels aren't in use? I have a few files that start with the same name, but they end differently. Also, Dice, I would like to avoid that option, but if I have to, I'll resort to it. Thanks for all the answers so far, guys!
<Dice> uname -a tells currently used kernel, you basically need only that if it works
<Dice> boot to newest one if you aren't on it
<Randomous> Says I'm on 3.2.0-26
<Randomous> And I see some -23 files in my boot partition. Can I erase those?
<Dice> yup
<Randomous> All of those, or just initrd.img-3.2.0-23-g?
<Dice> safe to remove all
<Randomous> Ok, thanks a lot! :)
<Randomous> You saved me! :)
<Dice> linux-image is probably bigger than initrd
<Unit193> Would be better to apt-get purge them.
<Randomous> Actually, I don't have linux-image. Initrd is the biggest file in there. Around 20 mb. Is that the whole command, or do I need to specify what is apt purging?
<Randomous> Ah, never mind, found the commands. But still, I don't have linux-image. :/
<Randomous> Ah, damn it. Removed the old image, but I still miss 8 mb. Ok, I think I'll move the /boot partition to /. I guess there is guide on it on the net. If I don't find anything, I'll come in again. Thanks for all your help, you've been great, guys! :)
<newuser> hello people.
<newuser> I'm trying to play a security cam vid. it's got gmp4 something for avi compression. it fails to play in mplayer.
<newuser> error says loading codec dll: 'gxamp4.dll' Win32 loadlibrary failed to load: /usr/lib/codecs/GXAMP4.dll
<newuser> anybody who can help identify what is really need to play?
<genii-around> newuser: You're running mplayer inside of wine running on xubuntu?
<newuser> no, just running mplayer from cli.
<newuser> sudo apt-get install mplayer; mplayer securityvid.avi
<Unit193> I generally like to try things with VLC as it appears to run them all, but there are additional packages that you may need from the medibuntu repo.
<newuser> full disclosure running ubuntu 12.04 but #ubuntu is less responsive to more technical issues than #xubuntu.
<newuser> let me try vlc then.
<Unit193> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<newuser> love the legal reasons. lol.
<newuser> wish for a "I don't mind anyway button" during install the Windows(R) the whole into a single click install.
<newuser> dang, don't see a gmp package but hopefully it might be in w32codecs.
<newuser> lol@ package hot-babe
<genii-around> Apparently GeoVision uses it's own proprietary mpeg4 encoding
<newuser> ok beautiful, vlc says it doens't support the audio or video format. Unfortunately there's not way to fix it.
<newuser> genii-around: but do they make a player or driver available?
<genii-around> newuser: I'm looking into it but it seems like no native Linux decoder...looks like perhaps your best bet is to extract the Windows GXAMP4.dll file it wanted originally from a driver disk and put it in /usr/lib/codecs
<newuser> yeah, I saw their website. they have some apps for android devices. but nothing that says >>click here<< to view the darn videos you recorded.
<newuser> if they have a winders utility I can throw it on a laptop and install it. but I think you're right, I just don't see a linux version for it.
<newuser> I do appreciate you looking.
<genii-around> newuser: I would suggest: wget wget ftp://geo-demo-japan.dipmap.com/FAQ/patch/v8400Codec.zip    then unzip it, copy the v8400Codec/GXAMP4.dll file to /usr/lib/codecs
<genii-around> Meh, typos
<newuser> I'll probably just try to windows it for my cousin who is needing to see this from of her stores and she doesn't have access to actual playback system 'coz she's here out of her own town.
<newuser> ok, that probably is a good idea. I was afraid to download that v8400codec on windows. you never know what install when you hit setup.exe
<newuser> lol, mplayer crash by bad usage of /CPU/FPU/RAM
<newuser> again, I appreciate your helps. thank you very much. I'll just install it on windows.
<genii-around> newuser: It actually has 8 different Windows dll files in that zipfile, it may be you need more than just the original one it was asking for
<newuser> yeah I just did: sudo cp v8400/* /usr/lib/codecs/
<newuser> to give it all of tem.
<newuser> lol, let's try installing wine and running wmplayer.exe in wine.
<Azelphur> Does anyone know what binds super+L to screen lock? I want to disable that
<Azelphur> it doesn't seem to be in the standard xfce keyboard shortcuts menu
<Randomous> Hello, guys! What do you think of this: I have a /boot partition that I want to expand. It's a bit tricky, cause there are partitions next to it. However, the partition that is right next to it is swap. So, I boot up PartedMagic, go into gParted, wipe the entire swap, grow the /boot, and then make another swap partition (I actually have 200 mb or more spare on the swap). After that, I just edit fstab, to asign the new swap partiti
<Randomous> on. Does anyone know if that's a bad idea? :)
<genii-around> Randomous: Might want to disable swap in fstab first time, them do mkswap/swapon in your booted system then edit the fstab accordingly
<Randomous> So, I should boot without the swap partition, and then make it in the system? Did I understand that right? I just wanna make sure :)
<genii-around> Randomous: That is the idea, yes. The mkswap and swapon commands should be done from inside the system you want to use them from
<Randomous> Alright. Nice to know. Could I just use swapoff for the current swap partition, or do I need to get into fstab right away?
<genii-around> It would probably be "proper" to do the swapoff first, yes, but not essential
<Randomous> Ok, thanks a lot! :)
#xubuntu 2012-07-24
<xubuntu631> installed xubuntu on pc, everything went fine, finally at the end the instal wizard asks to reboot, once i  press reboot, the computer turns off and on and can't boot to xubuntu. it gets stuck on a blackscreen with a blinking dash
<xubuntu631> i'd really appreciate any help with this, I'm barely starting to use linux and i really wish it doesn't end like this
<Unit193> !grub|Sounds like an issues talked about here
<ubottu> Sounds like an issues talked about here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xubuntu631> ok i will try that, i've read that, the thing is (stupid of me) i completely replaced windows xp with xubuntu, so my machine only has xubuntu as the OS and it won't boot it, I'm not sure if that changes things?
<Unit193> That should have steps to reinstall grub, point it to the config, or whatnot.
<minhna> Hi, could anyone here help me, I have a problem with firefox menus/dropbox, sometime it doesn't appear.
<minhna> I posted the issue here: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/932643
<baizon> hi
<baizon> try to backup your profile first
<baizon> then restart firefox without plugins
<baizon> if this doesnt work try to start firefox with a new profile
<baizon> like the answers on the website :)
<minhna> I tried to create new profile but it doesn't help
<minhna> I tried safemode too
<minhna> Is there a way to log all kind of errors
<Unit193> purge firefox, rename ~/.mozilla, install firefox. :P
<Unit193> You'll get more errors if you run firefox from terminal.
<NOPsled> Hey guys, I seem to be getting having <a href="http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5">this</a> bug and I don't seem to be able to fix my grub using the method given
<NOPsled> Is there any way I can test my GRUB installation without rebooting?
<NOPsled> Oh I broke the link, here it is again http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5
<xubuntu870> hello
<xubuntu870> somebody around?
<xubuntu870> need to ask something
<knome> !ask | xubuntu870
<ubottu> xubuntu870: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mathsterk> is there a way to get a list of everything installed with apt-get?
<xubuntu870> how to recover the password of an account in xubuntu??
<xubuntu870> any body?
<asker> hello everyone can any one tell me how to recover a password... an account password??
<asker> please help me
<asker> any one?
<asker> hahaiz
<ilius> hi
<ilius> as a Python developer, I'm just wondering why package python-appindicator is installed by default, while no package depends on it (you can remove it without any other package being removed). Appindicator is for Unity (Gnome fork), while Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<xubuntu957> my eeepc
<xubuntu957> my eeepc starts to a black screen but using the recovery option it opens well enough. How could I get back to where it opened automatically in the normal manner?
<RexIdiotarum> Okay, I need a little help with a weird problem.
<GridCube> xubuntu957, try using an old kernel from the grub boot options
<GridCube> see if that fixs your problems
<GridCube> !details | RexIdiotarum
<ubottu> RexIdiotarum: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu957> Thanks GridCube  J'll try that. The problem only started after the latest kernel update.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> that sometimes happen, if reverting works, xubuntu957 then file a bug report against the new kernel and tell about it
<RexIdiotarum> I am having trouble with audio channels, Spoken words go out my laptop's speakers, where music goes out the headphone jack. I'm running the latest Ubuntu with Xfce 4.8 interface, I believe. A friend installed it for me about a month ago. At this point I'm kind of chemestry-doggin' it.
<GridCube> :o thats very odd indeed
<RexIdiotarum> I can get into ALSA mixer, but it doesn't help, and the GUI version is straight up gone.
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, go to the sound icon on the topbar and go to sound configuration then go to configuration and there change the mode of the audio, you are probably using a 5.1 setup that sends different kinds of sounds to different channels
<RexIdiotarum> Yeah, that is no longer there.
<RexIdiotarum> The speaker thing is just gone.
<GridCube> mmmm thats ood
<GridCube> odd even
<RexIdiotarum> Everything was working until a series of power-outages a week ago. Do you think there is a simpler solution than a Fresh Start?
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, press alt-f2 and write: pavucontrol
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, also in the panel add a new item, search for plugin indicator when adding it, it should restore the audio icon
<RexIdiotarum> Failed to execute child process "pavucontrol" (No such file or directory)
<GridCube> great...
<GridCube> open a terminal, press alt-f2: xfce4-terminal
<GridCube> and execute it again
<RexIdiotarum> I'm going to apt-get it.
<GridCube> :/ it should have been alraedy there
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, are you using xubuntu 12.04?
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, you should probably reinstall xubuntu-desktop if you are, because you seem to miss some important packages
<RexIdiotarum> *Facepalm* Actually, it looks like he just put xfce on a gnome ubuntu.
<GridCube> :) then go and install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> when its done you should also delete the ~/.config/xfce4 folder so all the default files are recreated
<RexIdiotarum> There we go.
<GridCube> :) delete that folder and relogin
<RexIdiotarum> Okay, the mixer still doesn't seem to work, but I accidentally stumbled upon the problem and solution of the separated channels.
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, so now you should have the sound control thingy on the panel
<RexIdiotarum> Mixer still does not have an icon.
<GridCube> did you deleted the ~/.config/xfce4 folder and reloged?
<RexIdiotarum> Hm... let me try again.
<RexIdiotarum> Okay, the icon for mixer now shows up, however it is constantly set to mute.
<RexIdiotarum> Even when it plays audio.
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, :)so?
<RexIdiotarum> I found the solution to the multi-channel issue. It wasn't ubuntu, but rather hardware. Partially plugging the cable in fixed that.
<RexIdiotarum> Audio controls, however, are still down.
<RexIdiotarum> Mixer claims to be muted, with no way of changing that.
<RexIdiotarum> Though sounds still flow through.
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, from a terminal execute alsamixer
<RexIdiotarum> Alsamixer works.
<GridCube> it says something is muted?
<RexIdiotarum> Alsamixer works from within the terminal. The little icon says it's muted.
<GridCube> mmm try pavucontrol now
<RexIdiotarum> Does it usually take some time?
<GridCube> nope
<RexIdiotarum> All it did was linebreak.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> you probably misstyped
<GridCube> press ctrl-c
<GridCube> and relaunch from a terminal
<GridCube> this is very odd :/
<RexIdiotarum> "pavucontrol" pasted straight into the terminal.
<RexIdiotarum> Same issue.
<GridCube> write pav and press tab twice
<GridCube> :/ im probably not helping though
<RexIdiotarum> It brings up "pavucontrol "
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> that means its installed
<RexIdiotarum> Pressing enter puts my cursor to the next line, and doesn't do anything else.
<GridCube> mmm, how very weird
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, can i get an screenshot of your desktop?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<RexIdiotarum> http://imagebin.org/221988
<RexIdiotarum> It removed the cursor, but I was clicking on the icon at the top.
<GridCube> mmhm yes, dont worry
<GridCube> im really confused by this RexIdiotarum :(
<RexIdiotarum> Me and programs don't go together really well...
<RexIdiotarum> I once crashed notepad...
<GridCube> clicking on the speaker icon brings some kind of options?
<RexIdiotarum> No, and right-clicking just give panel options.
<GridCube> how weird
<GridCube> im sorry RexIdiotarum :( i don't know what else to recommend you
<GridCube> can you control the sound using alsamixer for now?
<RexIdiotarum> Yes.
<GridCube> if yes then you should probably wait for someone smarter to come by
<ryuurei> I've got a problem with my external monitor. When I connect it to my samsung (Xubuntu 12.04) via HDMI, it isn't recognized.
<RexIdiotarum> If I switch out my speakers and just put the audio output through the TV, I should be able to control it like that.
<RexIdiotarum> Thank you for your help and patience.
<GridCube> dont worry
<GridCube> ryuurei, check configuring your monitor using arandr
<GridCube> RexIdiotarum, you could ask on the mailing list or in the forums
<GridCube> even on askubuntu
<GridCube> good luck RexIdiotarum :) i have to go now
<RexIdiotarum> Have a great day.
<ryuurei> GridCube: the only one that is shown is the default.
<ryuurei> Oh you have to go. Good day, then. Thanks for the suggestion.
<GridCube> :) ryuurei check that the monitor is activated, probably check that is plugged correctly too.
<bolland> hi #xubuntu, I just installed 12.04 64 bit which was a bit of a hassle because of my nvidia gtx 580 card. Had to hit F6 and change some parameters when booting from the cd, I went with noquiet nosplash nomodeset. After that installation went fine, but xubuntu always boots to console login. Would much rather boot to xfce. If I login and use startx it works fine, but after reboot I'm back at the console. Any words of advice? Been googli
<bolland> ng it for quite some time now .. :)
<Dice> bolland: try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge lightdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm' and reboot
<bolland> Dice, thanks for the suggestion :) brb reboot time
<Dice> I wonder if he should also remove ~/.dmrc
<Myrtti> just restarting X should've worked too
<Myrtti> magic sysrq k
<bolland> didn't help unfortunately, same thing, reboot ended at console login
<Dice> Myrtti: isn't lightdm called by upstart? though I guess that would work for starting it
<Dice> http://www.mentby.com/Group/xubuntu-users/lightdm-doesnt-star-automatically-solved.html
<bolland> Dice, nice thanks! suggestion (1) was already as suggested, now trying (2). brb
<bolland> Dice, got changed behavior now I was stuck at console (no login) last message: lightdm start/running, process 1269. alt+f1 -> login -> startx to get into xfce
<bolland> pointing me towards lightdm opens up some new possibilities for googling tho .. :)
<xubuntu621> noob here. how can i tell which version of xubuntu i'm running?
<Unit193> lsb_release -a  in the terminal.
<David-A> xubuntu621: the first line of /etc/apt/sources.list should be the the name of the cd you installed from
<douglas> Having some trouble when I run my updates. If someone could look at this error I got and give me some feedback I would be grateful. http://pastebin.com/EaXyyEFv
<genii-around> douglas: Just remove the file it's complaining about, sudo apt-get update  re-makes it
<douglas> Is that particular file safe to remove?
<genii-around> douglas: All of them in there are
<douglas> ok. thank you
<genii-around> douglas: The files in /var/lib/apt/lists/  just get updated whenever you fetch the latest list of available stuff, etc. If empty, then sudo apt-get update populates the directory
<Mathsterk> i made a "script" for removing that :P
<douglas> genii-around: I'm still getting W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<genii-around> douglas: Yes, that's a separate issue
<douglas> haven't had much experience with these problems. What should I do?
<genii-around> You can add the key
<genii-around> something like sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192
<Mathsterk> apt-get should have some auto-fix thing :P
<genii-around> Yes, it could definitely be more intuitive...
<douglas>  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf      with     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade fixed me
<douglas> thank you for your help uys
<douglas> guys*
<yoreei> Hi. want to install a custom theme is xubuntu 12.04 . I've looked through several tutorials about adding themes and all of them say that I either have to go to ~/.themes  or /usr/share/themes. Ok now the problem is that I don't have a themes folder in Home and I don't hace permissions to write to  /usr/share/themes. Can you help me?
<Unit193> Open a terminal, and type  mkdir ~/.themes
<yoreei> Thank you, I'll try in a moment
<David-A> Or create folder ~/.themes in thunar (in home folder, right-click>Create Folder and enter name .themes)
#xubuntu 2012-07-25
<DJzee> I'm running xubuntu 11.10. I am receiving authentication errors when I try to download security updates. How do I fix this?
<DJzee> Or would it be best for me to just download 12.04 since I plan to upgrade anyway
<DJzee> How do I fix authentication errors?
<xubuntuTX> Greetings all.  I'm tweaking a new install of Xubuntu 12.04 LTS and can't get it to play youtube videos.  Have I overlooked something?
<xubuntuTX> I did a google search on the problem and wasn't able to find anything specifically related.
<xubuntuTX> Hello?
<xubuntuTX> Ok, well, I tried.
<arpad2_> I used the sudo pppoeconf  command in the terminal, after this the Network Manager doesn't work. Any idea how to revert this?
<Guest99138> I am trying to test xubuntu on my 2 x dualcore xeons " 3.0Ghz with 8Gb ram and a nvidia gtx560ti. Only problem is it doesnt seem to detect my gfx card as the screens go blank no desktop.
<Guest99138> I tried Lubuntu and it works.
<Guest99138> Any ideas ?
<tdrusk_> how can i restore the panel to the defaults in 12.04?
<tdrusk_> how can i restore the panel to the defaults in 12.04?
<Kingsy> hey guys, for some reason my notifaction area has vanished from my panel.. how do I get it back ?
<Kingsy> well at least its added to the panel but I have lost the icons such as the mail icon, the sound icon etc
<Kingsy> I still see alerts tho.. which is good
<xubuntu830> hello, running xbuntu 12.04 with wine 1.5 - DVDfab is not working. it worked with ubuntu
<xubuntu830> has anybody had this problem with DVDFab not working
<Unit193> Never used it, but did you check the appdb?
<xubuntu830> sorry but what is appdb
<Pici> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xubuntu830> i'll check thanks
<KubuntuNerd> Greetings all.  I'm having some problems with Xubuntu 12.04 on some P3 machines (1 GHz, 512 MB of RAM).  Is anyone up for taking on my questions?
<GridCube> !anyone | KubuntuNerd
<ubottu> KubuntuNerd: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KubuntuNerd> I did that yesterday and was totally ignored.  Wondered if a polite approach would get me a response.
<Unit193> Not much for Xubuntu to run on though, is it even PAE compatible?
<KubuntuNerd> At any rate.
<KubuntuNerd> Um, ok, what's PAE?
<GridCube> :) KubuntuNerd ask away
<GridCube> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<GridCube> (in any case 12.04 xubuntu is still non pae compatible)
<KubuntuNerd> Ok, with the regular live/install CD, if I select "Install" at the first screen I get a "Fatal error" during the install.  If I select "Try" and attempt to install it from the live CD desktop the installation just disappears after a bit with no error message.  The Alternate CD works ok but once it's installed, I can't view youtube videos even though the flashplayer is installed (from the repo).  I gotten these exact same results 
<KubuntuNerd> Yesterday I downloaded both ISO files again and burned new CDs.  No change in results.
<GridCube> KubuntuNerd, i see, the alternate version is the best approach to your case
<GridCube> the flash issue probably depends of your ram, sadly late versions of ff are very memory hungry
<GridCube> you could try using chromium or midori
<GridCube> you could also try the flash-aid add-on for firefox, it supposedly costumizes the flash installation to get better results
<Unit193> Chromium isn't any better, really.
<David-A> KubuntuNerd: what graphic card? have you tried with and without proprietary driver?
<GridCube> no, problaby no Unit193, you are correct
<KubuntuNerd> Some of the machines have 32 MB TNT cards in them.
<KubuntuNerd> It acts like the flashplayer isn't installed at all.  I get a blank gray field or, in some cases, black box with nothing in it.
<KubuntuNerd> Didn't occur to me to try Chrome because I like to stay with what's in the repo.  I suppose I could try Chromium.
<GridCube> KubuntuNerd, if the flashplayer isnt installed the page ask you to install it, if you get just a black box its a different issue
<KubuntuNerd> Granted
<GridCube> you can check that you have the current flashplayer going to http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<GridCube> and it will say if you have it installed
<Unit193> Also, chome comes with pepperflash while chromium doesn't.
<David-A> KubuntuNerd: go to address "about:plugins" in firefox or chromium to see if there is a flash player
<KubuntuNerd> I'm reinstalling from the alternate CD at the moment.  I'll look into it once this install is finished.   I had the same issues a few days ago with a 1.8 GHz Athlon system that's got 768 MB of RAM.  I 'm giving these p3 machines to some single moms.  I thought they were all good to go.  I was wrong.
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> probably lubuntu is a better option?
<KubuntuNerd> They're a little slow but Firefox works ok and the game I installed run ok (Frozen Bubble, Flobopuyo and a few more).
<Unit193> Type or copy to the terminal  grep pae /proc/cpuinfo  too though.
<KubuntuNerd> I burned a Lubuntu disk but haven't really messed with it much.    These are mainly going to be used by kids, 12 and under who've never seen anything but Windows.  I felt Xfce would be more user friendly.
<KubuntuNerd> Ok Unit 193, I'll hook up another of them, check pae and get back with you.
<Unit193> Just whenever you get a chance.
<KubuntuNerd> Ok, grep pae sends the terminal into limbo.   Just for grins I  ran it on this machine (Kubuntu 12.04 LTS, P4, 2 GB RAM) and got the same result.
<KubuntuNerd> I think this thing may have timed out on me so I refreshed the page and started over.
<KubuntuNerd> grep pae sends the terminal into limbo.   Just for grins I  ran it on this machine (Kubuntu 12.04 LTS, P4, 2 GB RAM) and got the same result.
<KubuntuNerd> youtube works ok on this machien.
<KubuntuNerd> Though the keyboard seems to have some sort of glitch (damn thing can't spell correctly).
<Unit193> That's great, glad you got it.  Sounds like you forgot the file part, grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<KubuntuNerd> ok I'll try that again.'
<KubuntuNerd> Ok that had a lengthy return which I'll type out if you wish but pae was on the list.
<Unit193> Great.
<KubuntuNerd> Any further thoughts?
<GridCube> check other browsers
<KubuntuNerd> Can't do that right now.  I've only got one bench connection and it's tied up with the one I'm reinstalling.
<GridCube> :)
<KubuntuNerd> I'll be back [call me Arnold].  ttfn
<nkei0> So... I have 12.04 installed and I love it so far.  However, I may have messed up when I was installing and selected the en_GB locale.  I am in GB, but I prefer the en_US keyboard.  How do I change this?  It allows me to select on startup splash but defaults to the GB and I want to use autologin...
<nkei0> How do I fix?
#xubuntu 2012-07-26
<Barnabas> main menu->settings->settings manager
<Barnabas> click the keybord icon
<Barnabas> select the keyboard layout you prefer
<David-A> nkei0: you can also select locale before you login
<douglas> My dvd player reads DVDs and mounts if they have data on them but I can't get any of my burning software to acknowledge a blank dvd.. Any suggestions?
<David-A> nkei0: (oh autologin) un-auto an select, then auto again, should be remembered between logins
<nkei0> David-A, That doesn't work, tried it already.
<David-A> ok, barnabas' advice should work for keyboard, if you want change default locale (encoding, date formats, etc), try edit /etc/default/locale
<nkei0> gonna try rebooting, brb
<nkei0> David-A, Thanks, that worked!
<nkei0> And now, I go to sleep.
<xubuntu031> who can tell me default root password of xubuntu 12.04 pls ?
<holstein> xubuntu031: on the live CD?
<xubuntu031> no
<holstein> i thought it was blank
<holstein> xubuntu031: theres no root account.. you "sudo"
<xubuntu031> i install it on my HP-Mini with my new user
<holstein> if you'd like a root shell, you can do in a terminal sudo -s
<holstein> you'll use your user pass
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xubuntu031> ok thanks
<xubuntu051> how to disable sudo in xubuntu 12.04 ?
<GridCube> disable sudo?
<xubuntu051> yep
<GridCube> make a new user and dont add him to the sudoers list
<xubuntu051> :|
<xubuntu051> so how with current user ?
<GridCube> make a root account and take yourself from the sudoers
<GridCube> you cant just take yourself from the sudoers, theres not root account
<xubuntu051> %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL << DONE :x
<Unit193> GridCube: Remove the group would be better.
<GridCube> mmm but if he doesnt create a sudoer then the system can not be administrated=
<GridCube> ?
<Unit193> The concept is the same.
<nkei0> Hola.  I can't seem to get autologin to work in 12.04.  I've already edited my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to look like it says on the FAQ page.
<Unit193> Is this a upgraded Xubuntu?
<nkei0> I've also unchecked the box to ask for a password on login under the users and groups settings.  Nothing happens when it tries to login that I can see.  Just fails.  Have to login as a guest and then change back to asking for a password to login.
<nkei0> fresh
<nkei0> well fresh, with all updates applied.
<nkei0> any ideas?
<Unit193> Well I know the info on the FAQ work, I've set them and tried it.
<GridCube> i use that settings
<nkei0> Is there something I'm forgetting?
<GridCube> and they work
<Unit193> Only think I can think is rebooting, but I'm sure you did. :P
<GridCube> can we see your lightdm.conf=
<GridCube> ?
<nkei0> Something outside of those, maybe?  Also, I never "log off" always reboot
<nkei0> want me to pastebin it?
<GridCube> yep
<Unit193> Yep./
<nkei0> http://pastebin.com/UmYdNvMB
<nkei0> I've tried it with the autologin stuff at the top and then the way that it is now to no avail
<nkei0> Do you think I should capitalize the J in justin?  That shouldn't be an issue, when i'm in terminal it shows up as just "justin"
<GridCube> no it should be like you use it
<nkei0> I have no idea how to use dmesg, do you think it might tell me what's going on?
<Unit193> dmesg is the kernel ring buffer, tells you nice logs of what's going on.
<nkei0> so it would work?
<GridCube> mmm, try this, go to your home folder, press ctrl-h and look for .ICEauthority and .Xdefaults and delete them, when i have problems with logins doing that always helps
<nkei0> omg this laptop is so slow :(
<nkei0> They don't exist.
<GridCube> press ctrl-h
<GridCube> they are hidden
<nkei0> Yep.  Don't exist.
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> do a ls -a .I* .X* on a terminal
<nkei0> no such
<GridCube> O:
<GridCube> i dont understand
<nkei0> saw something on dmesg
<nkei0> don't know but it might affect it, let me pastebin
<nkei0> http://pastebin.com/PHU2qEgB
<nkei0> What happened was I set the User settings to not ask for a password on login under my username.  I edited the .conf file.  I rebooted.  Didn't log in, so I had to login as a guest and change to ask for a password to be able to login.
<Unit193> GridCube: Could kill .cache/ :P
<nkei0> I've used autologin before.  I just don't know how.
<nkei0> The problem was that my locale was being dumb and I couldn't figure out how to change it so I had to manually log in every time to set my locale.  (since fixed)  So now I want to auto again.
<nkei0> Is there somewhere I need to put my password in anywhere or anything silly I'm missing?
<nkei0> omfg this is annoying.
<nkei0> brb attempting to autologin
<nkei0> no luck :( did you guys find anything on my autologin issue?
<xubuntu483> h
<knome> ello
<baizon> and bye :)
<koegs> hey there, i just upgraded one pc from 11.10 to 12.04 and window-tiling does not work, any hint what to check?
<koegs> oh, i still need to install xfce 4.10 :D
<Wazhai> hi
<Wazhai> could someone help me?
<Mathsterk> Wazhai: yup
<Wazhai> thanks
<Wazhai> i have a problem with thunar
<Wazhai> on two different computers
<Unit193> Care to share?
<Wazhai> so
<Wazhai> one is a virtual pc and this one is xubuntu installed
<Wazhai> the other one has mint 13 xfce edition and this one has ubuntu
<Wazhai> and i can't copy files or folders in some cases
<Wazhai> in most actually
<Wazhai> if i try to copy a file from within my home folder
<Wazhai> to somewhere outside it
<Wazhai> i can't
<Wazhai> the paste button is grayed out
<Mathsterk> do you got rights to edit that folder?
<Wazhai> i'm not sure
<Wazhai> but i'm an admin user
<Wazhai> actually i can copy just fine from other places to my home folder and its subfolders
<koegs> most likely you are not allowed to write files in that folder
<Wazhai> why not?
<Wazhai> i'm trying to put a theme in usr/shared/themes
<koegs> yes, you are not allowed to write there :)
<Wazhai> is it possible to do at all?
<Mathsterk> yes
<koegs> either in a terminal with "sudo cp -r ..." or you start thunar as root with gksu (personally i would not recommend that)
<koegs> OR you just put it in ~/.themes :)
<Mathsterk> starting thunar as root is a bad idea :P (you can i.e delete an important file in an accident or something)
<Wazhai> i'm not that stupid to do that
<Wazhai> i actually want  to put a theme there
<Wazhai> because
<koegs> /usr/share/themes is used to make the them available to all users
<koegs> if you just want to have it on your own, just use ~/.themes
<Wazhai> ok
<Wazhai> thanks
<Wazhai> do i start a root thunar with sudo thunar?
<Mathsterk> Wazhai: yes, but i reccomend you use "sudo cp -r file_or_folder"
<Wazhai> what is the difference?
<Wazhai> cp = copy?
<Wazhai> oh i get it
<Mathsterk> yup
<Wazhai> instead of opening it i just copy what i need
<Mathsterk> yup
<xubuntu724> hello
<xubuntu686> hello, can anyone help me out with my installation of xubuntu?
<xubuntu686> anyone?
<koegs> did you ask anything, yet?
<xubuntu686> yes
<xubuntu686> i need to get my wireless working on my hp dv5000
<xubuntu686> its using broadcom corporation bcm4311
<xubuntu686> but I think the default driver installed isn't compatible
<xubuntu686> I can't use the switch on my laptop to turn on the wifi
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<xubuntu686> thanks
<xubuntu686> ill give it a go
<xubuntu686> hello, i can't find firmware-b43-installer in the ubuntu software center
<xubuntu686> where do i find it?
<xubuntu686> anyone?
<astraljava> xubuntu686: You could try in terminal: `sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer`
<ovo> hi
<Guest34274> have a problem becouse cant change default language on xubuntu...
<Guest34274> i changed /etc/enviroment and /var/lib/locale/.../local on polish but and make dpkg-reconfigure locale and was ok but default language still is english
<Guest34274> i made system-settings-language support and chanage language on polish but still dont work.. was restart system too
<Guest34274> whats the problem of it?
<Barnabas> you probably have to change the language in the settings menu
<Barnabas> main menu->settings->Language Support
<Guest34274> i done it as first
<Guest34274> but it dont work
<Guest34274> maneus thunderbidr and chromium have in englis event when i have installed polish pacages with language to this app
<Guest34274> i Language support have polish as default and as second chinesse language but cant remove it... chines isnt mark as instaled lang but is there and i dont know why too
<GridCube> Guest34274, when you log in theres a language option on the screen that ask your user and password, have you changed that too?
<Guest34274> GridCube: yes... os ask about pass when i changed lang in "Language Support"
<GridCube> mmm
<Guest34274> GridCube:  second problem is thah blueman of bluettoth always is enable... when I log into os... i dot know is any way to stay "disable" to start bluettoth when i want not always
<Guest34274> GridCube:  debian dont had this problems
<Guest34274> will be right back
<GridCube> Guest34274, i would not know about that one, i dont have bluethoot
<Guest34274> ok
<Guest34274> i must go ... will back evening
<Guest34274> cu
<xubuntu465> hello
<xubuntu465> i am student pursuing mtech in india
<xubuntu465> i have lenovo g570 64 bit dual core laptop
<xubuntu465> and ubuntu 12.04lts installed on it
<xubuntu465> it hangs frequently
<xubuntu465> can anybody suggest some other linux version?
<bazhang> !lubuntu | xubuntu465
<ubottu> xubuntu465: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> xubuntu465: i would try a different kernel.. i would check for and apply all updates.. i would also look at the graphics driver, though i would think that would have an intel GPU
<xubuntu465> gpu is intel one
<xubuntu465> my need is basicaaly shell commands and coding in c language
<koegs> i would suggest xubuntu instead of ubuntu :)
<holstein> xubuntu465: you are using xubuntu 12.04?
<xubuntu465> no,thats just my name on this chat
<xubuntu465> my name is Apoorve
<xubuntu465> xubuntu which version?
<koegs> xubuntu465: so you are not even using xubuntu and asking for a different linux distro in the Xubuntu Support Channel? :D
<xubuntu465> but, what else is the solution then, ubuntu 12,04lts hangs up in this hardware config
<xubuntu465> i know less about kernel compatibility with this hardware config
<holstein> xubuntu465: this is the support channel for xubuntu.. if you are running ubuntu, we need to get you there
<xubuntu465> ok,never mind
<holstein> xubuntu465: i typically suggest trying live CD's.. you can boot those up and not change your current setup.. this allows you to troubleshoot with different kernel versions easily
<holstein> you can also try and see what triggers the hang... and check for and apply all updates in the update manager or where ever else you are comfortable doing that
<xubuntu465> thats nice of you holstein
<xubuntu465> i will make iso copy of xubuntu and boot from cd
<xubuntu465> thank you holstein and everybody else for consideration
<holstein> sure.. enjoy xubuntu465 !
<xubuntu465> :)
<tracex> hi guys
<tracex> anybody on?
<pleia2> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pleia2> :)
<tracex> nice one, so.. somebody from italy?
<pleia2> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pleia2> (and if you're just looking to chat, you're welcome to join #xubuntu-offtopic :))
<tracex> thanks guys C:
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> just installed xubuntu via alternate disc - very long process!
<livingdaylight> maybe should ve gone via the live 'desktop' disc
<livingdaylight> when using USC keep getting "debconf on xubuntu" dialog pop up. Is this an error in installation, or can that be remedied?
<livingdaylight> is anyone here?
<xubuntu495> salut tt le monde
<tracex> hi guys
<tracex> i have to delete an Ubunt Grub, someone can explain me how to do? Im a Newbie, using Linux since yesterday
<livingdaylight> greetings
<Unit193> Howdy.
<livingdaylight> howdy
<GeekAdmin> Hi. I tried installing Xubuntu on an old gateway laptop, but when I try and load the disc, it freezes when loading up. (The little bar that  moves freezes).  I then tried installing the alternate copy. It installed just fine, but when I try and load it for the first time, it does the same thing. (Freezes when loading up).  Any way around this?
<GeekAdmin> I'
<GeekAdmin> I decided to use "gnome-classic with no effects", which is working fine, but is very slow. Would xfce be signifigantly faster than gnome classic with no effects?
<Unit193> What are the system specs?  You should remove the boot option of "quiet splash"
<GeekAdmin> its 480 megs of RAM and 1.4 ghz processor. Old gateway laptop
<GeekAdmin> Unit193:  how do I remove the option of quiet splash?
<Unit193> Yikes.  Hold left shift while booting, and when the grub menu pops up, hit e
<Unit193> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<GeekAdmin> thanks
<GeekAdmin> Unit193:  I will try that
<xubuntu234> chales
<xubuntu856> hey guys i got a quick question. im installin xubuntu on my laptop, the problem is i think it just stopped. its been on the installing system for about 2 hours, cd rom light isnt on and the hdd light isnt on either. any ideas?
<Tagor_la_Pie> Xubuntu on Gericom Silver Seraph, is it possible ?
<Unit193> What are the specs and what is it?
<Unit193> (Coming up with  a car here...)
<Tagor_la_Pie> It's a netbook with 11 year old :)
#xubuntu 2012-07-27
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> new to xfce. installed xubuntu. I have a question regarding USC. It doesn't seem that the software center has been designed for xubuntu specifically and is essentially the gnome software center. If one didn't know one could easily install ubuntu-restricted rather than xubuntu-restricted. Presumably, that matters?
<pleia2> xubuntu uses the exact same ubuntu software center
<livingdaylight> pleia2, i noticed.
<livingdaylight> do you know the answer to my question? Does it matter?
<pleia2> no, the packages seem identical
<pleia2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-restricted-extras http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xubuntu-restricted-extras
<livingdaylight> why wrap them up as ubuntu and xubuntu specific restricted then?
<pleia2> I don't know
<pleia2> presumably there may be differences in some releases
<livingdaylight> Are all packages in USC compatible in xfce? For instance I installed guake as per habit, but I noticed that a Debconf dialog kept popping up during the process, which scares me, as I'm not used to that. Does it suggest a problem?
<Unit193> Some things are more compatible and less compatible, but should technically work.
<livingdaylight> Does everyone get Debconf dialog pop up during installation of packages?
<Unit193> Well, I've never really used USC, so can't say anything to that part.
<aquix> When I have virtualbox (xp guest) and miro open xubuntu logs out after a while. Anyone seen the same thing? or know why that can be?
<aquix> (also have deluge open, if python is the issue)
<Unit193> Try looking at logs in /var/log/ and switch to a TTY, login, and type dmesg
<aquix> looked at the logs but couldn't find anything. will try dmesg next time
<aquix> thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu949> My pc wont boot xubuntu after successfully installing xubuntu 12.04...
<xubuntu949> Xubuntu asks to restart, so i pressed restart, pc shuts down and turns on but wont boot to any os
<TheDrums> Take off quiet splash in the grub boot menu, hit shift while booting and maybe check out some other grub fix tips.
<TheDrums> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xubuntu949> Well, ive read all about grub, is there a way to access it without booting to anything?? Ive tried shift it does nothing
<TheDrums> No text on screen at all?  Blinking curser?  There should be something even if it is "Missing Operating System"
<xubuntu949> Well i get a blinking dash on a black screen with nothing to do... Ive used bios to manually choose the hard drive to boot from, yet nothing?
<xubuntu949> My bad, disregard the "?"
<livingdaylight> anyone use voyager? is there a room for it?
<W4sp> join #kbuntu
<W4sp> join #kubuntu
<aquix>  /
<W4sp> aquix sorry.
<aquix> ?
<DaQuestions> Question! I have never used a linux OS and qas wondering how Xubuntu was? o.o;
<DaQuestions> was*
<holstein> DaQuestions: try it live.. you can load it upa, dn get an idea of how it looks and feels without altering your machine
<David-A> DaQuestions: do you have a fast internet connection? then you can try it for yourself, download iso-file for xubuntu, burn cd or unetbootin it to a usb-stick, boot from cd or usb, see for yourself
<DaQuestions> Mm i was more so wondering how it ran. Because i keep hearing different stories of how it's great then another says it's buggy.
<holstein> DaQuestions: depends on your hardware
<holstein> i would expect similar performance from most linux distros though... is xubuntu buggy? no
<David-A> DaQuestions: you ask in a xubuntu channel, of course it is great and not buggy at all, that's what i'd say
<DaQuestions> I didn't come here to bash it, i've come to seek answers, David-A I dont wanna shove a OS on my computer thats going to canse me grief. lol
<holstein> will xubuntu run flawlessly on your hardware? id load up a live CD and find out
<DaQuestions> cause*
<DaQuestions> Hmm, ok. Thanks for the info guys. :) Appreciate it.
<David-A> DaQuestions: running from a live cd or live usb does nothing to your computer, unplug it and the computer is as before
<holstein> computers can be a source of grief.. most folks just buy them with the OS pre-loaded.. you will just have to try it out and see.. xubuntu is great for what you are suggesting
<David-A> DaQuestions: if what you see is good when you run the live cd or live usb, then you can install it on the harddisk, alone, or dual boot with windows. but do a backup first.
<DaQuestions> Is dual-booting that good?
<DaQuestions> I was just gunna do it alone.
<holstein> dual bootint dual boots.. good is a matter of opinion
<holstein> if you want to boot 2 operating systems, dual booting is essential
<DaQuestions> I know what dual booting is.. i am fairly sure i just asked how it was :P
<holstein> DaQuestions: it boots 2 operating systems
<DaQuestions> i KNOW what it does..
<DaQuestions> o_O
<holstein> cool.. thats about it.. it "is" just that
<DaQuestions> Also have heard different opinions on it.
<DaQuestions> Says it bogs the other OS down and this and that.
<holstein> yeah?.. theres really only the one fact.. it just is
<DaQuestions> I assume their pc's just suck
<holstein> dual booting is like having both operating systems native
<holstein> the only resources dual booting takes up is more hard drive space
<David-A> DaQuestions: if you have payed for windows it may feel like a waste to remove it, or you have programs that requires windows for the time being
<DaQuestions> Eh, windows can frankly take a hike.. haha.
<DaQuestions> My signifigant other is converting me into a linux user.. ;S
<DaQuestions> lol
<David-A> DaQuestions: dual boot does not "bog down" the computer, disk must be partitioned and each get less than the total disk. boot loader sometimes becomes a problem for some people, but fix that if and when it happens
<holstein> i think some folks consider the WUBI install to "bog down" the linux install a bit
<DaQuestions> Eh, ill just have it an my Alone OS. I don't think i'd like Dual-booting to be honest. Thanks for all the help. :P Enjoy your days / nights..
<DaQuestions> ;o
<lex1> Has anyone attempted to install/upgrade their kernel to version 3.5
<lex1> Have you had any problems/errors when doing this?
<TraceX> good evening guys, there is someone from Italy that can help me with removing a thing from the Grub?
<well_laid_lawn> TraceX: there is an italian channel if that helps
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TraceX> yeah but they doesnt use Xubuntu..
<David-A> TraceX: grub is the same
<TraceX> okay, gonna try thx
<enleth> Hi there. I'm trying to do aptitude install xubuntu-desktop on a clean base system xubuntu installation and it asks me for the 'Xubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423.1)' disk at /media/cdrom. The netbook I've got here doesn't even have a DVD drive, so I loop-mounted the ISO at /media/cdrom - but aptitude unmounts it and asks again, ad infinitum.
<enleth> Any hints?
<enleth> The system was installed from a pendrive, using unetbootin, BTW.
<GridCube> enleth, take off the cd as a software source
<TheDrums> Check /etc/apt/sources.list for something like    # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427)]/ natty main restricted
<TheDrums> ANd put a # in front.
<enleth> OK, this is the only software source listed.
<David-A> enleth: or go to Software Sources (from Synaptic or System settings) and un-check the cdrom line.
<GridCube> enleth, the easiest way is to go to synaptic and in the configurations search for repositories, or sources option, and in the "other software" uncheck the cdroms
<GridCube> :)
<enleth> Did I mention it's a clean base system install? No X, and all that.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> then do what TheDrums said :D
<enleth> Wait, does it even have an editor?
<GridCube> but... i don't know how that would work
<enleth> Ah, vi.
<GridCube> enleth, why dont you use the alternate iso with unetbootin and install xubuntu directly?
<TheDrums> Doesn't have nano by default? Some find it easier.
<enleth> GridCube: actually, I tried to install xubuntu-desktop from the installer, but it "failed". I mean, there weren't any details.
<GridCube> using the alternate or the desktop iso?
<enleth> Alternate.
<enleth> This is the alternate xubuntu ISO, and I used it on the pendrive.
<GridCube> i've found that the desktop iso worked better on my netbook, for some reason the alternate failed, dont really remember why
<enleth> Well, now I need something to put in sources.list
<enleth> The cdrom entry was the only one.
<GridCube> this are mines: deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<GridCube> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<GridCube> you probably dont need the ar. part :/
<enleth> Do I need to update something after changing sources.list?
<David-A> enleth: after changing source list: sudo apt-get update
<enleth> OK, now I'm getting no matches on aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<enleth> Even though the interactive mode shows it
<enleth> OK, got it.
<enleth> Thanks.
<cr1st0> can i install xubuntu in one pc with windows aside and then remove ubuntu and make it like it was?
<David-A> cr1st0: if you already have a free unused partition on the hard disk (or a separate unused hard disk). otherwise a dual boot will have to erase an existing partition or repartition the hard disk
<Mathsterk> i did that once
<Mathsterk> slow idea :P
<Mathsterk> cr1st0: use wui and install within windows if you are just going to play with it
<David-A> cr1st0: in theory you can shrink the windows partition, install xubuntu in the new space, remove xubuntu, and expand the windows partition to its former size, then it should be like it was, but is a bit risky if something goes wrong
<genii-around> Also then you have to use your Win CD/DVD to fix the MBR, etc
<Mathsterk> wui = wubi ***
<David-A> cr1st0: if you install wubi, the only change on the disk per se is its boot loader, make sure you uninstall wubi in such a way that the original boot loader is reinstalled
<David-A> cr1st0: the sure way to guarantee no change whatsoever is running a live cd or live usb
<Mathsterk> i think there was a program to install ubuntu on a usb-stick with space to store stuff
<genii-around> There used to be tricky ways like modifying the cd image, making a casper-cow persistent partition, etc. now you should just boot to cd and install to the usb stick if it sees it as a hard drive
<David-A> Mathsterk: yes, StartupDiskCreator in ubuntu, or Unetbootin in windows or linux.
<Mathsterk> yeah, that one :P
<Mathsterk> unfortunately, i'm not good at remembering names :P
<cr1st0> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.5 does that too
<Dice> I've heard about problems with universal usb installer quite often
<Mathsterk> use the ones that works, that's my suggestion :P
<cr1st0> in school the stuff we use are for windows, but dunno why i want to have linux...
<genii-around> Linux can be many things. Windows can be only one thing.
<David-A> cr1st0: would you have to hide for the principal and the school sysadmin that you dual boot linux? are they so tied to microsoft that it could affect your grades?
<Mathsterk> i'm glad i got special permission  (computer stuff)almost everywhere i go :P
<cr1st0> one day major players will start making software for linux and then we can use it always to do everything
<Mathsterk> cr1st0: why not run windows in a vm?
#xubuntu 2012-07-28
<TeamRocket1233c> Hiya! Should I decide to use Ubuntu for reals, I'm going with Xubuntu.
<Unit193> It's all up to you, but I'm sure several here would say go with Xubuntu. :P
<TeamRocket1233c> I'm aiming more for it than Lubuntu, Kubuntu, or Ubuntu.
<David-A> TeamRocket1233c: Both are good, different taste. Only if your computer is very old the selection of distros is more limited.
<TeamRocket1233c> David-A: Or if you just prefer lighter-weight distros.
<Unit193> You could try each for a week and see what you think.
<Unit193> Even a day with a liveUSB could do it.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: I tried Karmic Koala last year in school 'cause the disc for it was nearby, and liked it, but that was pre-Unity.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: Not sure how well Unity would do based on the bad buzz I've picked up about it before.
<Unit193> There are qutie a few that do actually like it, but others don't, as with everything.
<TeamRocket1233c> In addition, just prefer a more traditional desktop.
<Unit193> That's one big reason to use Xfce/LXDE over gnome-shell/unity/KDE.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: Also, Xfce's more customizable, and you have more control over how you customize it.
<David-A> TeamRocket1233c: I think most bad fuzz is people are not used to it, they expected gnome and was dissapointed. There are some realy good design ideas in unity. But, as I see it there are some bad things too, that can be polished by time. Don't care too much about fuzz. Try it yourself. Its free.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: That's part of it.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: Although I tested GNOME Shell on F16 and liked it, it was just a little more awkward than I'm used to.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: Got used to Openbox in Crunchbang Statler really quickly, other than getting used to having to right-click to pull up a menu, it's actually kinda easy to use.
<Unit193> Openbox is great, that's for sure.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: And Fluxbox is essentially a more refined Openbox.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unit193: Tested out Fluxbox on Tiny Core and found it as easy to use as Openbox, as for FLWM, also tested out in Tiny Core, it was almost unusable. JWM sorta reminded me of Windows 98 when I tried it in Puppy, plenty usable, but pretty ugly.
<Unit193> There's quite a few to pick from, and with Ubuntu !mini, you can make it your "own" os.  If you wanted to generally chat DEs/WMs, you can join me in #xubuntu-offtopic too. :D
<TeamRocket1233c> BRB. Dinner.
<TeamRocket1233c> Back!
<TeamRocket1233c> I'ma go for the night, I'll be back whenever, bye! -wave-
<pseudonome> salut les filles
<DarkSim> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, I'm also trying to use Xfce with that but I get heaps of bugs and errors, can someone help me with this?
<holstein> DarkSim: id say, pick an easy one, and share it.. are you using the xubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<DarkSim> I'm quite the Linux beginner sorry
<DarkSim> I don't think I'm using xubuntu metapackage
<holstein> no worries.. you say you are using ubuntu, how did you get xfce?
<DarkSim> I think I ran some sudo -apt get xfce4 or something similar
<holstein> DarkSim: look and see what you "ran"
<DarkSim> I did that a few days ago
<DarkSim> can I still find it?
<holstein> you can either lookin your browswer history for whatever link you used, or open a terminal and type "history"
<DarkSim> Damn, one of these Xfce bugs don't let me use Terminal (can't type) gonna have to switch to Unity for now
<holstein> DarkSim: whats the error?
<DarkSim> I don't have any top areas on the windows like maximize and drag to move and those things
<holstein> ah... you tried to add compiz?
<DarkSim> and if I set Xfce to default DE whenever I boot up the computer I don't have a cursor visible
<DarkSim> I don't have compiz as far as I know
<holstein> i would try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , and try running the xubuntu session instead of the XFCE one
<holstein> DarkSim: carefully read about what is going to be installed and removed and make sure that is OK
<DarkSim> So let's see, sudo apt-get xfce-desktop, right?
<baizon> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> DarkSim: i would try the exact command that baizon and i have suggested
<holstein> installing the xubuntu-destkop meta-package instead of xfce alone
<holstein> login to the xubuntu session instead of the XFCE one, and see what you get... report if you need more assistance
<DarkSim> I'm gonna try Xfce and Lxde and see which I like the most. Xfce looks better while Lxde apparently is faster
<DarkSim> Ok, I think I already had the DE option called Xfce Session though, we'll see when I've installed the package though
<baizon> LXDE got less features
<DarkSim> In what senses, about where I should have my bars and these tiny features?
<DarkSim_> holstein: Now I can move windows again
<DarkSim_> but I don't have maximize and minimize still
<DarkSim_> holstein: you know the window manager options in settings? I can't enter those settings
<DarkSim_> holstein?
<DarkSim> holstein: I've got it to work properly now, looks really good. Thanks for the help! :D
<Kingsy> anyone in here run an AMD graphics card ?
<holstein> DarkSim: enjoy!.. im in and out of internet for about the next week... glad you got something you are liking!
<holstein> Kingsy: i have a few
<holstein> i typically use the out of the box open driver with ATI
<Kingsy> it acutally looks like I installed the driver.. 1 sec.. reboot
<DarkSim> It's more or less for my father who does regular basic stuff on this
<DarkSim> wanted it to look like it always has been (all-life windows user) but a bit more easy on the old hardware
<holstein> cool.. hope it works out... its not windows
<DarkSim> Takes about 56.7 seconds to boot it up now, than the basically 2-3 minutes
<holstein> my mom uses linux all the time, but she didnt have a computer before that, so there was no unlearning
<holstein> my grandma had a windows machine, and could never find 'solitare' in linux ;)
<Kingsy> holstein: it worked I installed the driver ok.. but for some reason it has defaulted to clone display on both of my monitors... how do you change that setting?
<DarkSim> One thing though holstein, will Xfce make those update manager things hop up like it does in Unity or is it manual now?
<holstein> Kingsy: i sometimes use a knoppix or a pupply linux live CD to create a custom xorg.conf, but i would try arandr
<holstein> DarkSim: its all open, depends on how you have it configured... for other users, i typically turn auto updates off, and just do it when i see them, or leave an ssh tunnel, or teamviewer somewhere
<DarkSim> Because it used to fire up Update Manager and say like "woop woop 40 update is here" and then I had to bring that window up and press accept
<Kingsy> cool I will look into that
<Kingsy> brb
<DarkSim> Since I want the system to some sort of sell-sufficient, I'll turn on auto updates
<DarkSim> to be some sort of self-sufficient*
<holstein> sure, but a kernel upgrade can break the system, and does your pop really konw what that means?
<holstein> i mean, an out of date kernel is not as big a deal as keeping windows up to date (arguably)
<holstein> do what you like, im just staing what i do after having left 20+ non technical folks with auto update running.. they dont update, they just read the nag and think something is broken typically
<DarkSim> If something breaks I'll blame you, no worries :)
<DarkSim> Nah, thanks again, finally I can leave the DE hunt once and for all
<holstein> hehe.. you can try, but your pops wont be calling me asking for XP back ;)
<drc> Anyone have an answer for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12135412  ??
<DarkSim> Right now it's more a shout from across the house though
<DarkSim> Damn this DE looks stunning, in a basic kind of way
<DarkSim> holstein: You don't happen to know how to change the forced grid system on the desktop?
<DarkSim> What I mean is, to not snap icons to a grid system
<holstein> DarkSim: refernce http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-197861.html and see if you can get anywhere with it
<holstein> System > Settings > Desktop Settings > Behavior to get to the icon sizing function. The desktop icon positions are configured (stored) in ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc (in particular)
<DarkSim> The thing is that I need big icons so my father can see what it is, so I can't shrink them as a solution
<DarkSim> logging out quickly
<holstein> i wouldnt think that would be a good solution.. tbh, i havent clicked on an icon on a system of my own for several years
<holstein> http://dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php?topic=7614.0
<Kingsy> holstein: you still around?
<holstein> for a minute.. whats up Kingsy ?
<Kingsy> just wondered if you have ever used amdcccle to control your radeon card.. what whichever you have?
<Kingsy> I am having two problems..
<holstein> i have really only use the open driver that comes "out of the box"
<Kingsy> one, the AMD Catalyst control center keeps randomly crashing.. and two I cant get more than 2 outputs to work..
<Kingsy> I bought this card because it has a display port and therefore can do 3 outputs at once
<holstein> in one case, i tried the open one, then the proprietary one, then i switched hardware
<holstein> Kingsy: i wouldnt expect all those functions to wrok
<holstein> work*
<holstein> i would probably try reading up on what driver version works best and with what kernel version
<Kingsy> well its fine that they don't.. but I need to get the 3 outputs working.. or it totally defeats the point of buying the card
<Kingsy> hmm.. I wouldnt know where to start
<holstein> Kingsy: i wouldnt expect all the functions to work, such as the multiple outs
<holstein> Kingsy: i would literally go to the amd site and read up on the driver you are using
<Kingsy> well it kinda needs too.. heh so I need to find a way really
<holstein> see i a certain kernel version is suggested
<holstein> Kingsy: there may be no way that AMD will allow us to support those multiple outputs
<holstein> i have no idea, im just saying, that may never work
<Kingsy> I really hope that isnt true..
<Kingsy> if it is I have just wasted 130 pound
<holstein> Kingsy: hope wont work... you can ask AMD
<holstein> when purchasing for linux, i save all reciepts
<holstein> im not saying it wont work, im just saying, theres also no reason why its guaranteed that it will
<holstein> i would not be afraid of trying 10.04 personally
<Kingsy> I am gutted
<holstein> yeah? ...im just saying, dont get your hopes up
<holstein> AMD doesnt officially support linux
<holstein> you might get it working.. first place i would look is the kernel, then the driver version
<Kingsy> what do you mean by "look" at the kernal? what am I looking for ?
<holstein> Kingsy: the driver is written expecting a certain kernel version
<holstein> if AMD writes that driver for kernel 2.6, and you are using a 3.x one, then i would expect issues
<holstein> Kingsy: i have absolutely no idea if that is true, im just suggesting a place to research
<Kingsy> ah ok
<holstein> it should say in the docs for the driver you are using
<holstein> there should be an older version of the driver
<holstein> if you want "out of the box easy", go with intel... though sometimes that doesnt work great either
<cheetah97> anybody here?
<holstein> hey cheetah97 ... just ask, and if anyone knows, they'lll answer
<Kingsy> holstein: I actually think I have bought the wrong cable :S
<Kingsy> you need an active converter I think
<cheetah97> i can't download any torrents, please help
<holstein> Kingsy: i would try getting one working, and working well... and go from there
<holstein> cheetah97: for the installation media? you can use ftp or http
<holstein> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Kingsy> holstein: I am using it now.. it does work.. just fine.. I guess I need this other cable
<holstein> under the torrent links
<cheetah97> holstein: no, i want to download a game
<holstein> what is the error?
<cheetah97> i add a torrent and it hangs at 0.0%
<cheetah97> ANY torrent hangs
<holstein> cheetah97: i would try another torrent client..
<holstein> you can try starting the torrent client from the command line and see what the errors are
<cheetah97> 0 from 0 seeders connected - this is the status
<holstein> cheetah97: if there are 0 seeders, you wont get it
<cheetah97> utorrent says "Port is not opened. Downloading allowed"
<holstein> cheetah97: i would try a known good torrent.. the xubuntu iso torrent, or the ubuntu one
<cheetah97> holstein, ANY torrent hangs
<holstein> what are you trying to download? maybe ask the dev for an ftp link
<holstein> cheetah97: the ubuntu torrent hanges?
<cheetah97> no, the download hangs
<holstein> cheetah97: 0 seeders means just that... there are 0 folks to get it from
<cheetah97> it hangs on 0.0%
<holstein> cheetah97: are you behing a proxy?
<cheetah97> no... maybe. I use a wi-fi router in a "gateway" mode (NAT on)
<holstein> cheetah97: you can bypass that if you'd like to confirm its not the issue
<cheetah97> ???
<holstein> cheetah97: the router... you can plug one computer right into the modem if you think the router is the issue
<cheetah97> ok, i'll try now
<holstein> cheetah97: have you tried another client? have you tried the actual "known-good" ubuntu torrents?
<holstein> what are you trying to download?
<cheetah97> starship tycoon from The Pirate Bay
<holstein> this is where i suggest you get that game https://secure.bmtmicro.com/servlets/Orders.ShoppingCart?CID=2899&PRODUCTID=28990002
<holstein> i wont help you otherwise.. good luck !
<cheetah97> *facepalm*
<cheetah97> uTorrent says that it can't connect to a tracker
<Daniel____> hi, I'm having trouble installing xubuntu with Wubi
<Daniel____> I ran it earlier, and then I could choose Xubuntu (but I didn't install)
<holstein> Daniel____: ran it? the installer? are you seeing ubuntu at boot up in the windows boot loader?
<Daniel____> but now it only gives me the choice of installing Ubuntu...
<holstein> it? the installer? the boot loader option?
<Daniel____> the installer
<holstein> you dont click the installer anymore, you just click install from inside windows the one time
<Daniel____> I have never gone beyond the first "screen" in the installer
<holstein> Daniel____: you'll need to complete the installer once
<Daniel____> I have never installed anything
<Daniel____> Yes, but I want to install Xubuntu...
<holstein> OK
<Daniel____> ...and I never get the option of choosing Xubuntu...
<Daniel____> only Ubuntu
<holstein> you can install whatever you have, ubuntu i assume, and then install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage afterwards
<holstein> you can download the xubuntu imagne and see if there is a wubi.exe on it.. i cant recal
<holstein> recall*
<holstein> you can put the xubuntu.iso in the same directory as wubi when you run it
<Daniel____> I tried putting the Lubuntu image in the same directory (just becouse I have it, and to try) and disconnect Internet, but STILL only Ubuntu in the drop-down menu
<holstein> Daniel____: right.. i would try that, and expect the installer to use that iso
<holstein> lubuntu and xubuntu are ubuntu
<holstein> Daniel____: or, just use the ubuntu one, and switch after install
<Unit193> !purexubuntu
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961647 Daniel____
<Daniel____> yes, but I'd rather install Xubuntu directly, so I thought maybe someone might know what could be wrong
<holstein> suggests what i am saying
<holstein> Daniel____: if you would rather, then i say install xubuntu directly.. if that is too problematic, i say take the path of least resistence, which will render the same final result
<Daniel____> but no ideas on how to fix the installer problem then?
<holstein> Daniel____: its not a problem
<holstein> you do the install with the xubuntu.iso in place
<holstein> in wont give xubuntu as an option.. you just install ubuntu, and end up with xubuntu, which is ubuntu with xfce
<holstein> you have, in the same directory under windows.. wubi.exe, and xubuntu.iso
<holstein> install ubuntu, and you (should) end up with xubuntu
<Daniel____> ah
<Daniel____> i'll try that then
<Daniel____> and maybe i should remove ubunu.iso from hard drive
<Daniel____> :)
<Daniel____> still seems like there is some wubi bug though
<Daniel____> or maybe something with the servers right now
<Daniel____> but thanks for the help guys!
<holstein> Daniel____: i would make sure only the *.iso you want to use is in that directory with wubi.exe
<Daniel____> yes, will do!
<Daniel____> and no internet...
<holstein> well, you'll see if its trying to download
<Daniel____> it's supposed to look like it's downloading, even though it doesn't, I read...
<holstein> Daniel____: dont know what it "looks" like.. i just know if it goes pretty quick to the install, or sets there for 20+ minutes downloading
<Daniel____> yes, indeed
<fusk> How does one create a new button in the dropdown menu in the powermangement menu ?
<elsuco> Hi there... Is there anyway in finding out, what xfce4-settings-helper is doing right now? I'm running Xubuntu 12.04.
<GreatDanton> Does anybody knows when will be xubuntu 12.04.01 released (if it will be)?
<bazhang> Late August iirc
<bazhang> around 3 weeks from now
<GreatDanton> Thank you bazhang
#xubuntu 2012-07-29
<n2diy> what plugin do I need to watch youtube in chromium?
<elsuco> n2diy, "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" should do the job...
<holstein> n2diy: flash... you can try chrome which comes with its own flash
<n2diy> ok thanks, now youtube is working, but videos in facebook won't play.
<holstein> might need to reload the browser
<holstein> if its not flash, flash wont help you play them
<viper117x123> Would anyone be able to help me install xubuntu from a USB?
<holstein> i would try downloading the LIVE iso viper117x123 , and use unetbootin to create a bootable USB stick
<viper117x123> I've already created the bootable USB stick, however it doesn't seem to be booting correctly
<holstein> viper117x123: i would confirm the iso either from the installer menu, or..
<holstein> !md5 | viper117x123
<ubottu> viper117x123: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> then, i would format the stick and make it again fresh
<holstein> i would try the stick in another machine... i would try another stick with the same machine
<viper117x123> I've downloaded the ISO and created the bootable from multiple PCs
<viper117x123> And multiple ISO files
<viper117x123> Have also formated the USB and tried again
<holstein> viper117x123: cool... you can just confirm it once, then you'llknow
<holstein> viper117x123: if you are sure all is well, then, i would try hitting shift when you see the first thing popup on the screen
<holstein> i would then go to the F6 menu, and try 'nomodeset'
<holstein> you can try other options there as well... or elaborate on how the stick is failing
<viper117x123> When I try and boot in the screen will go black
<Barnabas> hold it
<viper117x123> I use to get what looked like an accessibility icon and keyboard
<Barnabas> i have heard ppl complain about non matching md5's in ubuntu main channel this night also
<holstein> i would wnat to see it live, i would choose "dont install" i would try it live... and i would try nomodeset first
<viper117x123> I can't get to a point to try it as a live usb
<holstein> viper117x123: where can you get?
<holstein> can you hit shift and get to the menu with F6 at the bottom?
<viper117x123> No
<viper117x123> I don't think so
<holstein> viper117x123: try hitting shift, then you'll know
<viper117x123> ... I 'll try, but I've had to do some "fixes" to solve a "xubuntu 12.04 unknow keyword in configuration file" error
<viper117x123> Will format the USB and remount the ISO to it
<holstein> so, you got it to instal?
<viper117x123> No
<holstein> im not following then.. not sure what an unknown keyword error is, but i was thinking that would be after install
<holstein> anyways, sometimes there are unsupported graphics cards that need nomodeset ...this is like safe graphics mode AFAIK
<viper117x123> That sounds promising
<holstein> this has working for me viper117x123 on several machine that just go to a black screen, which is what i thought you were having
<viper117x123> I am going to try what you've suggested holding shift while I boot?
<viper117x123> Then Press F6
<viper117x123> And select nomodeset?
<holstein> viper117x123: i would just hit shift.. when you first see something thats not bios related
<viper117x123> Okay
<viper117x123> Thanks a lot for the help
<viper117x123> I'll try it now!
<holstein> just tap it... prollly wont hurt anything or trigger anything with teh bios
<Viper117x123_> Hello again
<Viper117x123_> So when I select the usb as boot device, the first screen I get is "SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin Unknown keyword in configuration file. boot:
<n2diy> I got video working in youtube, but when I try and run a video link in facebook I'm told "the flash plugin needs your permission to run."
<holstein> thats when i would confrim the iso i downloaded
<holstein> n2diy: i would not run that...
<holstein> n2diy: sounds phishy to me ;)
<n2diy> holstein, why not?
<Viper117x123_> Right
<holstein> n2diy: the flash plugin has your permission to run, if its installed, and your user is runing the web browser and flash plugin
<n2diy> holstein, ok, some other videos say missing plugin, but I installed all the video plugins I could find in the software center?
<Viper117x123_> So doing it in windows I ran the winMd5sum software
<holstein> n2diy: ? you just need the flash one
<holstein> Viper117x123_: i would follow...
<Viper117x123_> Getting "MD5 Check Sums are different."
<holstein> !md5 | Viper117x123_
<ubottu> Viper117x123_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> Viper117x123_: i would say , the downloaded iso is not correct
<Viper117x123_> Okay
<holstein> Viper117x123_: you can always use the main ubuntu one, and convert to xubuntu
<holstein> Viper117x123_: or download some minimal iso
<Viper117x123_> Yes, that was what I was going to try next
<Viper117x123_> Converting
<Viper117x123_> I've got the latest iso downloaded, so can give that a go
<holstein> that sounds easy
<Viper117x123_> I hope so
<Viper117x123_> Thanks again for the help
<holstein> anytime
<Viper117x123_> Is there anything that can be done if you're getting a md5 error?
<Viper117x123_> Just redownload the iso?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<well_laid_lawn> might be a clue in that ^ somewhere
<holstein> ive never needed to fix them... i know i used to get them with dsl, and i just went and bought cds, but that was years ago
<Viper117x123_> I've been reading through them thanks ^_^
<Viper117x123_> OKay.. so with the Ubuntu 12.04 I'm getting the same syslinux 3.63 error that I was getting before..
<holstein> same internet downloaded them, so i would confirm the sum.. i would try the sticks on any other machine
<Viper117x123_> Maybe the boot usb program isn't working properly
<holstein> maybe.. trying them on any other machine will confirm that
<Viper117x123_> It is running on ubuntu 9.04 cos that was the only disc I had lying around..
<holstein> it?
<Viper117x123_> The laptop I'm trying to install xubuntu on
<holstein> "it" shouldnt matter
<n2diy> holstein, I just tried running the local weather radar video, and was told the plugin needs my permission to run, that is a trusted website I've used before.
<holstein> n2diy: did you give it permission?
<holstein> n2diy: i would try chrome, it has its own verion of flash that is up to date
<n2diy> holstein, how, where, which plugin, it doesn't tell me anything else?
<holstein> n2diy: it?.. you mean chromium? i dont know what you are looking at
<holstein> n2diy: im suggesting trying the chrome browser, as maybe there is something needing a new version of flash
<holstein> othewise, take a screenshot if you'd like, and we'll look at what you are seeing
<holstein> if you havent logged out since installing the flash plugin, that wouldnt hurt to try
<n2diy> holstein, sorry, yes, it is chromium, new install of Xu 12.04
<holstein> adobe doesnt support flash in linux anymore... google supports flash in chrome for linux
<n2diy> holstein, ok, I reloaded the page, and was prompted to give permission for shockwave to play on that website. When I do, a box reports shockwave has crashed.
<holstein> n2diy: AFAIK, you dont have shockwave
<holstein> you only installed flash
<holstein> i would just load up actual chrome and see
<n2diy> holstein, ok, I went back to the software center, and now there is a newer version of adobe flash. I'll give that a try.
<MReaper-17> hola
<MReaper-17> nesesito ayuda
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<MReaper-17> ay alguien?
<MReaper-17> HOoooollaaaaa
<MReaper-17> nesesitaria que me ayuden
<n2diy> Just installed xubuntu 12.04 on a box that had ubuntu 12.04 on it. Now the grub boot loader is failing to install?
<n2diy> I kept the old partitions, but reformatted them.
<james123> Hello, I've got a problem when I boot up only being about to use nomodeset, is anyone able to help?
<well_laid_lawn> james123: why is using nomodeset a problem?
<james123> Is it not one? It seems like the resolution is lower than it was before I installed xubuntu
<james123> I assumed that was because I was using nomodeset, before when I booted up the screen was completely blank
<well_laid_lawn> nomodeset only affects the console afaik - what does xubuntu say the available resolutions are?
<james123> Also every time I turn on the laptop I have to hold shift to load into grub, edit the launch command
<well_laid_lawn> it's easy enough to permanantly add it to the kernel line in grub
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<well_laid_lawn>  please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<james123> In the Display settings, I only have 1 option as my resolution, Refresh rate is 0.0Hz and that can't be changed either
<james123> (The resolution that it is set at is 1024x768 which isn't the correct one for the screen)
<james123> So something else will be causing this problem then?
<bradley_> Hi! I was wondering if anyone knows how to make it so that xubuntu doesn't always start in the lowest possible brightness setting
<bradley_> I looked through the xfce power manager and I saw nothing regarding changing the current brightness, nor the default level
<bradley_> Any help will be greatly appreciated
<well_laid_lawn> james123: it might pay to have a look at the X log for clues /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<james123> Looking now
<well_laid_lawn> you can paste it if that'll help
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<james123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116829/
<james123> There you are
<james123> The laptop is running off Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M
<james123> I don't really know what I'm looking for in all of it
<well_laid_lawn> james123: that says you are using the vesa driver
<well_laid_lawn> that's why the resolution is low
<james123> I tried the "Additional drivers" option which didn't give me any results
<well_laid_lawn> what are you using in the grub kernel line?    i915.modeset=1   ?
<james123> What do you mean?
<james123> The thing which I changed in the grub was changing the words "quiet splash" to "nomodeset"
<james123> "[    18.804] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-27-generic root=UUID=df00bb58-1a8b-4a98-bafe-09d4249e5c6d ro nomodeset vt.handoff=7"
<well_laid_lawn> see post 19 here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840959&page=2
<james123> I've read that before, but don't know where this value is found which I need to change
<james123> Is this when I boot?
<well_laid_lawn> yep or edit the /etc/default/grub file and   sudo update-grub
<james123> Thanks! :)
<well_laid_lawn> I have   i915.modeset=1   in my kernel line but I use a diff intel card than you
<bradley_> Hi need help whenever possible
<Unit193> You do have to ask the question first...
<Unit193> well_laid_lawn: What card?
<bradley_> I can't figure out how to set my default brightness
<bradley_> every time I restart it defaults to the lowest possible brightness setting
<Os_Maleus> what can You do, if zsh is completing the command/path (on the command line) incorrectly? ... completes the path until the next possibility of choices and puts a slash ("/) in front of the path. by that, it is becoming impossible to go further with it. usually, a restart of the machine is helping. but how could I overcome this without a reboot?
<aquix> There are zsh channels here on freenode
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *zsh* to search
<Os_Maleus> okay. thanks!
<someone235> hi, how can I show the full address in the location bar in thunar?
<someone235> hi, how can I show the full address in the location bar in thunar?
<baizon> someone235: View -> Location Selector -> Toolbar Style
<someone235> thank you
<baizon> or http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/tips_and_tricks
<baizon> oh ok =)
<james123> Hey, can anyone help me fix a screen resolution problem on an intel GMA 4500m laptop?
<baizon> please explain your problem more specific
<james123> This is a fresh install, the original problem was that when I booted I'd just get a black screen
<james123> Only way to get in was holding shift and changing the boot command to have nomodeset
<baizon> well then add it to your grub.conf
<james123> But the resolution is wrong
<james123> It isn't using the intel drivers
<james123> It's using VESA drivers I think
<baizon> ok
<james123> I'm not sure how to change it
<baizon> james123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60579/intel-gma-4500m-screen-resolution-problem
<james123> I currently have added to the grub acpi_osi= i915.modeset=0
<baizon> last answer should solve your problem
<james123> I've tried that
<james123> So it should read
<james123> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi="
<james123> ?
<baizon> acpi_osi=Linux
<baizon> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<james123> Thanks
<james123> Trying that now
<baizon> did you tried the answer from wluce0?
<baizon> with the script
<baizon> that should help
<baizon> or read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840959
<robertas> Hello guys!
<james123_> Thanks for the help! Problem fixed
<james123_> Think I saw somewhere while reading a script was made to automatically change the screen brightness after booting
<robertas> I have this HUGE problem after installing Xubuntu 12.04. I had my drive partitioned into 3 partitions. One for Win7, one for Backup, and one for Linux. After I installed Xubuntu in that Linux partition I cannot choose which OS to boot. It just boots Xubuntu automatically. What should I do to fix this problem? Thanks in advance!
<james123_> I think this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<robertas> Thank you! I'll check that out!
<baizon> james123_: good to hear :)
<Starn> what does this mean? (ubiquity:4329): gtk-critical **: gtk_widget_draw: assertion '!widget->priv->alloc_needed' failed.
<DarkSim> I got helped the other day to install xfce desktop, gonna do it on another computer but I can't remembe the command to install the "xfce meta-package"
<DarkSim> I think it was something like sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop or something like that instead of xfce4
<DarkSim> is it the same as "Xubuntu desktop system" on Ubuntu Software Centre?
<Mathsterk> DarkSim: when?
<Mathsterk> i can check my log
<DarkSim> Must've been this friday
<DarkSim> about 7 p.m. perhaps?
<DarkSim> oh wait, timezones lol
<Mathsterk> [14:50:22] < holstein> i would try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , and try running the xubuntu session  instead of the XFCE one
<Mathsterk> that one?
<DarkSim> Yeah, thanks Mathsterk
<Mathsterk> np :P
<robertas> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS is freezing upon shut down: Hello everybody: Well, I think that the subject says what it is all about. The "white line" below the Xubuntu logo stops at about two quarters and the screen freezes. How do I solve this? I have tried to reinstall the system but I can not seem to do it by restarting with my DVD inserted. It only mounts the DVD on the desktop. I am a novice when it comes to Xubuntu (or any GNU/Linux OS for that
<robertas>  matter). Please give me some advise. Best regards
<Mathsterk> robertas: tried booting from the dvd/cd?
<robertas> no, what would that change?
<Mathsterk> probably lots of stuff...
<robertas> But I don't think that it would solve the "not shutting down completely" problem
<xubuntu903> Hi xubuntu people. Does anyone know which repository to use to get libwxbase2.8-dev for 12.04?
<fusk> Anyone knows how to add a new button in a menu ?
<someone235> hi, how can i change mouse sesitivity?
<someone235> not just double click
<someone235> any click
<someone235> for example, when I click on a link on google chrome, it opens it several times
<Mathsterk> yeah
<blackgatocatnegr> handbrake finally has a version for xubuntu 12.04
<aquix> I have had handbrake for months?
<blackgatonegro> well, did you updgrade from 11.10 or did a manual install?+
<aquix> it was in the repos. I did a fresh install of 12.04
<blackgatonegro> weird
<blackgatonegro> did not happen when I did my install
<blackgatonegro> anyway, I have handbrake now
<aquix> yup :)
<blackgatonegro> Acetoneiso is no daemon tools, but it does it work
<blackgatonegro> and it has a gui and is chessy easy to use
<battleumca> здарова всем есть русскоязычные?
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<battleumca> спс
<battleumca> !кг
<battleumca> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<battleumca> помогите плз у меня на хубунту 12.04 не пашет инет через роутер на прямую всё ок, а роутер не видит(
<battleumca> plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<blackgatonegro> battleumca, is a fresh install?
<battleumca> yes
<battleumca> freshly
<battleumca> and i instaled xubuntu 11.10 and have the same problem
<battleumca> before
<blackgatonegro> ok
<blackgatonegro> do you have somnething you wanna keep in the hard disk?
<blackgatonegro> because the best option is backup, and install being online, update during install with proprietary drivers check in.
<blackgatonegro> there have been tons of updates released for 12.04
<battleumca> i do it and this router do need drivers,i now have xubuntu 12.04 with full updates
<blackgatonegro> well, whats the router model?
<battleumca> tp-link-r402m
<blackgatonegro> try to use upnp-router-control program, but you must enable UPnP Router Control  to utilize it on router. Is it wi-fi?
<battleumca> no it no wi-fi router
<blackgatonegro> ok
<battleumca> this cable router
<blackgatonegro> upnp-router-control then
<blackgatonegro> I have to leave for a bit, feel free to ask someone else
<battleumca> what this upnp?
<battleumca> ok thank)
<blackgatonegro> search "upnp-router-control" on ubuntu software center
<battleumca>  plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<battleumca>  plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<pleia2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Azazel> anyone have experience with missing icons in menus (like the settings manager), regardless of the icon theme in use?
<battleumca>  plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<pleia2> battleumca: please stop asking the same question over and over again and read the notice ubottu posted
<battleumca> i need help on this day
<pleia2> no one here knows how to help right now, asking your question over and over again won't help
<pleia2> please try one of the other support options if you need help immediately
<battleumca> i asked and on ubuntu chanel)
<battleumca> i asked when anything invited in the chanel
<fusk> Anyone know how to add a new button in a menu ?
<Mathsterk> fusk: yes
<Mathsterk> i don't
<Mathsterk> but someone do
<Azazel> fusk: do you mean add a new menu or change an icon in the menu?
<fusk> Add a new option in a dropdown menu
<Azazel> easiest way would be: Menu > Settings > Main Menu > Add
<fusk> it's in the dropdown menu for when laptop is closed in powermanagement
<Azazel> ahh nvm then, thought you meant the main menu. :P
<fusk> Azazel, nah, it's because the sleep function is broken in ubuntu and all it's siblings, want to use a diffrent one and add that as an option.
<MReaper-17> hello
<MReaper-17> hola
<bazhang> !es | MReaper-17
<ubottu> MReaper-17: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<BankZ> any tips on how to make xubuntu look cool?
<bazhang> !themes | BankZ
<ubottu> BankZ: To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<Unit193> Best bet with themes is going with Shimmer themes, or that other one I can't remember as most don't support GTK2 and GTK3 well.
<Mathsterk> anything fun i can do while reinstalling my system? :P
<BankZ> Shimmer themes?
<Unit193> http://shimmerproject.org
<BankZ> meh. make little difference
<BankZ> ohh, well, I will slum it
<BankZ> I see this and it looks cool:
<BankZ> https://twitter.com/#!/xoomdev/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FXxnkzfMB
<Mathsterk> isn't that fedora?
<pleia2> "cool" is very subjective, maybe ask them what themes they are using?
<Unit193> That is KDE.
<BankZ> ok, maybe I will try KDE
<Mathsterk> i saw the little "f" in the bottom left corner :P
<BankZ> is it easy to install kde on xubuntu?
<pleia2> probably just search the software center for kde
<aquix> think the package is called kde-standard
<Mathsterk> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<BankZ> ok, lets see if this make linux more usable
<BankZ> do you guys run windows at all?
<BankZ> like in a VM?
<Mathsterk> i run it on my toilet
<pleia2> BankZ: for non-support questions you probably want #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<BankZ> sorry, im a n00b
<b00010111> Hey folks, I have a question regarding busybox. I followed this guide http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/ to setup full disk encryption. BUT I do not want a password, I want a keyfile. So I changes cryptsetup parameter. Everything works fine: encryption and decryption. While I' am trying to boot the new system I drop to a busybox shell. So far everything fine. I mount the usb stick with the keyfile, encrypt the device /sda3
<b00010111> I tried to move (mount --move) /proc /sys and /dev to the mounted & encryped device (sda3)
<b00010111> works
<b00010111> then I try to switch_root /new_root
<b00010111> but which init script to I need and with params?
<b00010111> i tried init script that is located in /boot with the parameters in proc/cmdline
<b00010111> but I still get the same error /dev/mapper/crypt (encrypted device sda3) missing
<b00010111> anyone successfully implemented xubuntu with fulldisk encryption and key-file?
<b00010111> any help is much appreciated
<b00010111> links to guides also welcome
<Unit193> All I can say is I know truecrypt does keyfiles, and does drive encryption, but don't remember if it does both.
<Mathsterk> Unit193: it does both
<Unit193> Mathsterk: Thank you.
<b00010111> but truecrypt is not able to encrypt folders and files
<Mathsterk> i've played enough with truecrypt to remember that :P
<b00010111> as I know it is not able to create a true fulldisk encryption with preboot auth
<Unit193> I did the windows encryption a long time ago, and I have done keyfiles too, even have it installed here.
<b00010111> I have a windows system with truecrypt and preboot auth as well
<b00010111> but I don't see this on unix systems
<b00010111> I think is is not possible
<Unit193> The alternate installer offers LVM with enctyption in the partitioning screen.
<b00010111> I know, but as far a I know only with password
<b00010111> no option for keyfiles
<b00010111> I really like to have a bin keyfile, like a .jpg, cause you can hide it on an sd-card with hundreds of other pictures
<b00010111> that's why I' am not happy with a password ;)
<Mathsterk> hide the password with other passwords
<b00010111> that is not the same. A SD card with pictures is quit normal and will not raise attention
<b00010111> a list of random strings will raise attention
<b00010111> It is a bit paranoid I know.
<b00010111> but it must be possible to get this setup working
<ws12> hi all
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ws12> i have a question
<b00010111> feel free to ask @ws12
<BankZ> is there a problem with TWR and N7?
<ps2aux> does anybody know if i can use the alternate installer cd to install xubuntu 12.04 without going into X?
<holstein> ps2aux: thats what it should do... should work great with lower ram
<ps2aux> Every time i start with the install cd in, it goes into x and wants to install from there, and proceeds to die.
<ps2aux> i remember i had an older ubuntu alternate install disk, and it had a command line installer which worked great, so i  was hoping there may be something similar here
<holstein> ps2aux: its the alternate installer
<holstein> you'll see it here ps2aux http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/xubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso for example
<ps2aux> i could have sworn that's what i have, but i'll double check!  it won't be the first time i've let something semi-obvious slip by me.  thanks
<holstein> ps2aux: no worries... let us know
<ps2aux> will do
<greasegum> this is annoying me in xfce-panel: when I click the icon of a focused window to minimize it, I can't click again to bring it back immediately. I have to focus another window first, then I can click to restore. anyone not have this problem?
<Mathsterk> greasegum: not afaik
<greasegum> Mathsterk:: ok, hmmm. I wonder how I might go about changing this behavior. Any thoughts?
<Mathsterk> check menu > settings > settings manager > window manager
<Mathsterk> must be something there
<ps2aux> I just wanted to thank you for your help earlier... If you would believe this, I had both installation CDs in my machine... so I wasn't crazy in thinking that I had the alternate installer, just crazy in not noticing that both my drives were loaded
<greasegum> I am using compiz as my wm
<Mahmoud> how easy is it to install gnome 3 xubuntu? i want to give it a try
<xubuntu911> Hello. I dual-booted Xubuntu for the first time onto my Dell Latitude D610 laptop via a DVD. Unfortunately, I am unable to connect to my verizon wireless network; due to the error: "Wireless Networks: device not ready (firmware missing)" . Nothing I found on the internet seems to be able to help. Any advice?
#xubuntu 2013-07-22
<keijo_> does Skype work on Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<keijo_> i get errors installing skype
<keijo_> dpkg error processing skype-call-recorder
<nonuby> changing Style in Appearence has no affect, my bar has a light background rather than usual black. struggling to remember how I fcuked this up
<kingnick42> This your panel?
<xubuntu103> Is there anybody who is able to answer a question concerning a .conf file?
<Gooman24> anyone around that could help with an install issue?
<baizon> Gooman24: and the issue is?
<mike5> Hi, all
<mike5> I'm looking into installin xubuntu on a computer which has a CD-rom not DVD. So I'm looking at alternatives to the default ISO
<mike5> Network installation or something similar.
<Gooman24> I get the live CD booted and click on try and then I get a desktop...
<Gooman24> the wifi is not working so I got to the restricted drivers section...
<Gooman24> and enable the wifi and then I get what looks like a stack dump?
<Gooman24> nothing I can really understand and I am not really a linux noob
<Gooman24> So I tried again.... this time I plugged in a network cable and just went right to the install... same thing
<Gooman24> not exaclty the same stuff though
<Gooman24> honestly I have no idea where to even start looking on this one
<baizon> mike5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<baizon> then you can just install xubuntu afterwards
<baizon> Gooman24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<baizon> Gooman24: check syslog for errors, this will help a lot resolving the issue
<Gooman24> there might be something I am missing here but how do I check the syslog if both the live enviroment and the install are crashing?
<baizon> Gooman24: you mean at boot?
<baizon> you just wrote that you can log in into the livecd environment
<Gooman24> I am trying to do an install on a machine... when I start the install it crashes... when I am booted to the live cd and try to turn on the wifi it crashes
<Gooman24> the HHD is blank
<Gooman24> *HDD
<baizon> Gooman24: yes
<baizon> open a terminal and write dmesg
<baizon> and check what output it gives
<mike5> Baizon: So the ide is to install some light-weight ubuntu variant first, then change the location of the repositories and then what?
<Gooman24> I am still missing something here.  I am not sure how to open a terminal on a crashed machine
<Gooman24> that has no installed OS
<mike5> is there a bit better description of the whole procedure?
<baizon> mike5: the link i posted gives you a minimal ubuntu installation without any DE
<baizon> only terminal
<baizon> then you can set up your internet connection and just install the xubuntu desktop for example
<baizon> Gooman24: the whole system crashes?
<Gooman24> yes
<baizon> Gooman24: well then i would recommend to check your memory
<baizon> on start there is a option for testing memory
<Gooman24> I was looking for that but on the 13.xx DVD I downloaded it doesn't seem to be there
<Gooman24> also the live envirment works fine till I try to do anything network related
<mike5> install how? I'm not too familiar with over-the netwrok install. usually there is a CD image you can doenload which has everything set up.
<mike5> I'll seartch the Internet,
<lderan> does anything else cause it to crash or just when you enable networking Gooman24?
<Gooman24> just when I enable netowrking
<baizon> sorry i'm afk for 15 min
<baizon> have to go
<lderan> does it give any information out when it crashes?
<Gooman24> well basically its all letters and numbers... looks like a kernel panic sorta
<Gooman24> only with no discernable errors of any kind
<Gooman24> full black screen
<lderan> shall look into it for you
<Gooman24> if there was even a small straw to grasp I would be on google but I have no idea where to even start
<Gooman24> I have spent days in years past toughing out problems but I had some straw to grasp at
<lderan> it looks like it could be the bug 1072518
<ubottu> bug 1072518 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Restarting network crashes (apparently) the desktop manager" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072518
<lderan> or something similiar
<lderan> have you tried this guide http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2011/04/30/turning-wireless-on-causes-laptop-to-freeze-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-my-work-around/ ?
<Gooman24> hmm looks interesting... I know it is a broadcom issue
<Gooman24> it occurs when ever it tries to load the proprietary drivers
<mike5> I see 12.10 installation ISO is under 700MB. I guess upgrae from 12.10 to 13.04 is pretty straight forward?=
<lderan> mike5 yup the upgrade is simple, you can try out the live image before if you want to check it out first :)
<Gooman24> mike if you use the ubuntu minimal install that was mentioned earlier then you get a basic install with command line
<Gooman24> then you basically plug in an ethernet cable that has DHCP
<mike5> I have checked it out, thank. Now I want to install it on my mothers PC :)
<Gooman24> and the line to get you to xubuntu is something like sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mike5> and see what she thinks :)
<mike5> Gooman: That regarding my previous question about how to install xubuntu from minimal-install image?
<Gooman24> yes
<mike5> and that is available from the configured ubuntu repositories?
<Gooman24> you should be able to just plug in an ethernet cable to your avarage home router and the ping google.com or something to see if you are online
<Gooman24> then once you are if I recall correctly the xubuntu desktop can be installed with that command or the like
<Gooman24> I just googled it... the command I provided was correct
<baizon> mike5: xubuntu or lubuntu
<baizon> that will do it :)
<baizon> lubuntu is more windows-like
<mike5> baizon: thanks. I'll check lubuntu as well.
<mike5> xubuntu looked a bit more cute from the screenshots.
<baizon> mike5: it is imho :)
<mike5> But their installation ISO is under 700MB, which is quite important for me at the moment.
<mike5> So, maybe something for the packager to consider for the next release....
<knome> mike5, i understand, but otoh, feel free to try to it everything on a cd yourself
<deleve> bgardner, thank you 4 resolving my problem the other time i visit here!
<bgardner> deleve: My pleasure!
<A_J> two questions. First i would like to make two programs run on startup (Deluge and Sabnzbd) and ssecond would like to bypass the login screen altogether( i have just one user)
<koegs> A_J: autologin http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<koegs> autostart http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.de/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<A_J> ty koegs the autostart is the same command i would enter on the terminal yes ?
<koegs> yes
<xubuntu202> hello everyone! I have a little problem installing xubuntu 13.04 via dvd on my old desktop (win2000): in the cabinet I have only a cd reader and if I select the boot from cd it doesn't recognise the dvd. now I have an external usb dvd Reader/writer too. so I tried to boot from the usb (both ZIP and FDD) but still i doesn't get the xubuntu dvd. do you have any suggetions?
<A_J> Thank you very much koegs both worked :)
<cc_INC> Did you re-arranged the boot order at BIOS xubuntu202?
<xubuntu202> yes, many times
<cc_INC> Hmm...does you cd-drive work in the current OS you have installed on the box?
<xubuntu202> yes
<cc_INC> Have you tried booting with acpi = off
<cc_INC> Perhaps your systems ACPI is not supported....just thinking out loud..
<xubuntu202> I don't know, I must try again! thanks cc_INC
<elfy> xubuntu202: if it sees the cd but no the dvd you could try with 12.04 rather than 13.04 - as that fits on a cd
<xubuntu202> @cc_INC where may I find this ACPI feature?
<elfy> xubuntu202: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<elfy> you want F6
<Pici> 70
<cc_INC> F6 at boot
<elfy> but if it's not seeing the dvd reader and you've only got the cd to use - try 12.04
<cc_INC> But try getting 12.04 on a CD
<cc_INC> What elfy said
<cc_INC> Windows 2000 is on the box. Is it an older machine?
<GridCube> if it has w2k it probably is
 * cfhowlett ... 2000?!
<xubuntu202> yes it is... AMD Athlon 650Mhz with 384 of RAM
<xubuntu202> win2000 recognizes the external DVD. I could even make a DVD. the thing is that it doesn't get recognised in the booting system
<braulio> Hello everyone. Can anyone give me a help? I'm just starting with Linux and I installed the Xubuntu 13.04 on it. Everything is working perfectly but I have a problem that is already known for the EeePC PXB1001: The internal microphone does not work. Is there a simple way to fix it?
<GridCube> xubuntu202: you might have to use PLoP
<GridCube> !plop
<GridCube> xubuntu202: http://www.plop.at/en/whatisplop.html
<GridCube> braulio: if you found out its a known problem, then in the same place there should be a workaround
<GridCube> if theres not, then theres probably not a workaround
<GridCube> braulio: according to the internet the microphone should work on any kernel past 3
<Sysi> check your pulseaudio settings
<braulio> GridCube: Hi, I have this exact same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/689258 apparently one guy fixed it... but since Iḿ just beggining with Linux they are speaking in a language that I'm not familiar with yet.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 689258 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Microphone does not work in Aus eeePC 1001px!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> braulio: yes, he is saying he updated his kernel, but you already have a much much newer kernel that the one he is using
<GridCube> do check your setting to see if you dont have the microphone mutted
<GridCube> see in pavucontrol, or in alsamixer that thats not the case
<braulio> well, when I check on the volumes it is not muted, and it doesn't seem like the mic is not installed because it responds when I clap in front of it, but the input is just too weak. I checked the volumes and it is all in the max.
<GridCube> braulio: did you check in alsamixer?
<braulio> I checked also the "alsamixer" thing, and raised all the volumes. Is there another place where I should check it?
<GridCube> pavucontrol
<Toa> Hello! I use a version of Xubuntu 13.10 on July 22. I have the following problem: Indicator plugin does not work correctly. Adjusting the sound is not active. Screenshot - http://rghost.ru/47590052/image.png
<GridCube> Toa: :) care to report in #xubuntu-devel please?
<cfhowlett> Toa, 13.10 is beta.  no support here.
<cfhowlett> !saucy|Toa,
<ubottu> Toa,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<GridCube> braulio: do you understand spanish?
<GridCube> braulio: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144366
<Toa> Thank you all! I'll go to # xubuntu-devel
<braulio> GridCube: Hey man, well according to that guy he fixed his audio issues but his mic still don't work... My audio is fine, just the mic that isn't working properly
<GridCube> braulio: if you see the first comment he says that he needed to "descompensate" the microphone settings, basically rendering it mono, also see that the last comment says that in later kernel versions he needed to reboot for the workaround to work
<braulio> GridCube: wow, definitelly the imput volume changed here, I'm going to make a few tests here to see if that is noise or if it is actually capting something. brb
<braulio> GridCube: hey man, The microphone is definitelly working when I just use one channel. But how do I "lock" it so it won't lower the input level? It automatically lower the volume when I try it on Skype for example.
<GridCube> i dunno
<GridCube> aint there a lock button on pavucontrol?
<braulio> there is a button to lock channels together, which is what we don want
<braulio> when I use it on skype, it automatically lower the volume levels
<braulio> nevermind
<GridCube> sorry i dont know
<braulio> just found that Skype was doing that by itself
<GridCube> i do know that if while you use skype you set pavucontrol setting then it will try to remember the settings for skype
<GridCube> not just the globals but the particular
<braulio> Yeah, I just looked up here and now it is working great.
<braulio> Man, thank you SO much.
<braulio> I was getting nervous here because of this problem haha
<GridCube> :)
<keijo_> i have problem playing cds
<keijo_> i see cd on desktop but cant play it
<GridCube> play it as what?
<GridCube> its an audio cd?
<keijo_> yes
<keijo_> or *.mp3
<GridCube> keijo_: did you installed the restricted-extras?
<peyam> my updater doenst work
<peyam> is it working for anybody here?
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<peyam> The update manager doesnt work! in xubuntu 13.04 right now in Sweden! the Software and updates does not work ! when I click on it nothing happens. the command update does not work in terminal
<Pici> What happens when you try to update via the terminal? Do you get an error?
<peyam> nothing
<peyam> absoultely nothing
<Pici> What command are you using?
<peyam> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> It just returns to the command line?
<peyam> yes
<Pici> What does lsb_release -sd  say?
<peyam> I told you
<peyam> it is 13.04
<Pici> peyam: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<peyam> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900763/
<Pici> peyam: You have '[A
<peyam> yes I see
<peyam> the last rows
<Pici> on line 59, this should throw an error, but lets try just removing that and doing an apt-get update again.
<peyam> okej
<peyam> works totally
<peyam> thank you :)
<Pici> great
<peyam> thanks
<keijo_> what soft for logitech cam
<bazhang> !webcam | keijo_ have a read
<ubottu> keijo_ have a read: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<genii> keijo_: Depends if it's one of those ancient parallel port ones for instance.
<xubuntu576> I need some help on adjusting screen brightness
<xubuntu576> I have a Toshiba laptop running Xubuntu 13.04. I need to reduce screen brightness when on battery, however, the shortkey fn+f2 doesn't work
<knome> xubuntu576, have you googled if other have had it working?
<xubuntu576> I have tried popular solutions of editing grub, dissabling power manager & adding w/ --no daemon
<xubuntu576> it seems to have worked on a HP dv6, but not for me.
<knome> xubuntu576, toshiba what?
<xubuntu576> Toshiba satellite L840
<knome> xubuntu576, have you chekced your bios options? (somebody says that could help)
<xubuntu576> Yes I have. The option is enabled to use fn key. Works perfectly on Windows (have a dual boot)
<knome> okay
<knome> i don't know your laptop model, but i'd suggest googling around a bit
<xubuntu576> I've searched a lot and tried a lot. Still no luck, that why I'm seeking help....
<knome> mhm, good luck with it :)
<knome> (you can also ask #ubuntu, since this isn't a xubuntu-specific issue)
<xubuntu576> I'll try that. thanks for your efforts
<knome> no problem
<knome> enjoy xubuntu!
#xubuntu 2013-07-23
<doc|home> hello, I'm getting this one my second screen and wondering if anyone can help: http://www.skynet.ie/~doc/example.jpg. My xorg is here: http://pastebin.com/jeM8RTdL
<holstein> doc|home: i would need to troubleshoot.. try diffrent monitors, and different drivers.. xorg changes
<doc|home> holstein: I used to have a 1680x1050 monitor on there and it worked fine
<doc|home> I've tried a couple of different nvidia drivers and same result for both
<doc|home> and a couple of different xorg changes, including edid data
<doc|home> with no change
<holstein> doc|home: sometimes, i fire up a knoppix live CD and see what i can do.. and save the xorg.conf
<Unit193> I'd just assume arandr doesn't help either?
<doc|home> hmmm, ok, can keep that as a last resort
<doc|home> Unit193: what would I do with it?
<holstein> doc|home: try setting your settings with it
<holstein> also, is it a known good monitor?
<doc|home> holstein: this monitor was used with no problems with a laptop
<doc|home> what do I do with arandr?
<holstein> doc|home: that could be rhetorical.. unless you have not recently seen the monitor being used.. because, if you have seen it being used recently, you can confirm it is functioning properly
<doc|home> actually. running arandr now, everything looks ok there
<holstein> doc|home: open arandr, and configure the dual setup.. try mirroring... try *anything*
<doc|home> holstein: I have
<doc|home> ok, will try mirroring
<doc|home> inverting however? a terrible idea. Am typing upside down now :D
<Unit193> (Fun to set on others computers.)
<doc|home> hehehe
<doc|home> ok, so, arander modifies as expected, but still 4 way split
<doc|home> brb
<Guest48162> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<doc|home> anyone got any suggestions? I found this in my logs: http://pastebin.com/iEZuDwwr
<Elitenudel2500> amdcccle requires system reboot every time i change something?!
<Elitenudel2500> anyone have a clue on what to do
<doc|home> I'm using a shimian achieva as a second screen and getting http://www.skynet.ie/~doc/example.jpg. My xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/tWzJNXV1 and logs are http://pastebin.com/iEZuDwwr Logs should give useful info, but I've no idea how to fix it. Any ideas?
<xubuntu172> hello
<xubuntu172> I recently found a need to share my wired internet access via wifi. Last time I did this, a couple of years ago, I used Network Manager to create a hotspot. This was easy, as there was a big friendly button labeled "Use as Hotspot" which did just what I want. Back then, I was using Ubuntu.  Now this button is missing. Any ideas?
<xubuntu172> hello krozus
<xubuntu172> hello ducktool
<ducktool> hi there
<xubuntu172> pretty quiet here
<ducktool> that because it's an official support channel
<ducktool> check #xubuntu-offtopic , you probably have more success there
<xubuntu172> aha. i'll go back to listening.
<michaelshiloh> I recently found a need to share my wired internet access via wifi. Last time I did this, a couple of years ago, I used Network Manager to create a hotspot. This was easy, as there was a big friendly button labeled "Use as Hotspot" which did just what I want. Back then, I was using Ubuntu.  Now this button is missing. Any ideas?
<baizon> michaelshiloh: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/internet-networks.html
<freedomrun> hello
<lderan> hello freedomrun, are you in need of some help? :)
<freedomrun> yes lderan ..
<lderan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freedomrun> I`m trying to make script (I guess if no other solution is found) to speed up menu loading for 1st time after reboot .. and xfce-docs are pointing here: https://developer.gnome.org/gtk2/2.24/gtk-update-icon-cache.html
<freedomrun> not shure how to load icon-theme.cache file ... maybe using cron or just delay in script to load file 5minutes after loading of desktop so the whole xfce loading experience at start doesn`t suffer
<baizon> freedomrun: yes, and your question?
<freedomrun> well my question is based on that, but to simplify: "How to load icon-theme.cache file in memory?"
<freedomrun> exept clicking on menu button
<baizon> freedomrun: have you tried to run the gtk-update-icon-cache?
<baizon> does it help?
<baizon> if yes, then write a simple shell script which starts after the system hast started up :)
<freedomrun> yes I did included that in testing and it didn`t help
<baizon> freedomrun: are you sure you did it right?
<baizon> like this: gtk-update-icon-cache -f -t ~/.icons/<theme_name>
<freedomrun> after 1 click on menu button there was high HD activity (loading icons) and menu showing was slow (as manny GUI apps are installed on this machine) .. once menu was loaded everything runs pretty fast
<freedomrun> baizon, thnx .. I`ve made an error in theme path .. thnx for poiting out
<baizon> freedomrun: np
<lderan> \o/
<freedomrun> so universal solution looks pretty impossible
<freedomrun> every user need to do that for the teme he/she is using
<freedomrun> some variable in script could come handy
<freedomrun> hmm
<zipy> does someone know where i can find the program "disk" from ubuntu in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !info disk
<ubottu> Package disk does not exist in raring
<TheSheep> zipy: there is no such program
<TheSheep> zipy: in ubuntu
<zipy> hmm i thought disks was the english name of it
<TheSheep> zipy: you need to be more precise. What are you trying to do?
<zipy> i found it its gnome-disk-utility
<zipy> ehm i use it for smart check etc
<TheSheep> cool
<zipy> quick format crypted hdds
<zipy> its faster then to do it with terminal ^^
<zipy> just the lazy way :d
<zipy> i got xubuntu installed on my eee 1101ha, i got the fn keys to work, but somehow nothing happens when i try to adjust brightness.. i only see the symbols with the status bar going up or down but the brightness doesnt really change
<zipy> does someone know how to fix it?
<Matityahu> Hi!
<mulkku> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<recon_lap> just saw that ubuntu forum got hacked yesterday.
<Keijo_> when i put cd in, i cant read it
<recon_lap> Keijo_: broken cd?
<Keijo_> no
<recon_lap> Keijo_: broken CD Drive?
<Myrtti> Linux rarely does autoplay
<Sysi> for audio disk one probably needs codecs
<Chaser> Hi, how to set a keyboard shortcut key to open a new tab in the terminal window. cntrl+shift+t used to work. But I can't figure out how to reset it.
<Chaser> File->Open Tab no longer shows corresponding keyboard shortcut beside it.
<krytarik> Chaser: In Xfce4 Terminal, "Edit -> Preferences -> Shortcuts".
<Chaser> krytarik, thanks but Preferences doesn't list shortcuts tab. I only see General Appearance Colors Compatibility and Advanced.
<elfy> settings - keyboard - shortcuts
<Chaser> I am on Ubuntu 13.04.
<krytarik> Chaser: Then you are using Gnome Terminal.
<Sysi> nope, it isn't present in 13.04 anymore
<Chaser> yup thats seems to be the case.
<Sysi> http://docs.xfce.org/faq
<krytarik> Well, my fault then, didn't check it on Xubuntu 13.04 yet.
<Chaser> elfy, I cant see it under keyboard - application shortcuts as well :(
<Chaser> Sysi, cool - let me try that.
<Chaser> Sysi, Thanks ! It worked ! Cool way to set keyboard shortcuts. I must have reset it accidentally as it used to work for a while.
<elfy> Chaser: not sure why you're not seeing it there, but nvm now :)
<dmj> hi, was wondering if anyone could speak to the stability of xubuntu on a macbook pro
<dmj> I know ubuntu 13.04 has many drivers ootb, does xubuntu use these as well?
<krytarik> dmj: Well, it's based on Ubuntu, so yes.
<dmj> krytarik: So is the only difference the use of xfce over gnome?
<krytarik> Yeah, quite.
<dmj> krytarik: exactly what I needed to know, thank you
<krytarik> Welcome.
<dmj> krytarik: installing arch on my retina was quite a chore. Not too stable for me. Hoping Xubuntu will be more user-friendly and slimmer than ubuntu.
<xubuntu666> hi, what's the best way to run xubuntu from usb drive without installing; I downloaded the image.
<recon_lap> xubuntu666: you just don't install ? not sure what the boot sequence looks like atm though.
<recon_lap> xubuntu666: these instructions my help http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<recon_lap> xubuntu666: maybe I should look for windows version
<recon_lap> xubuntu666: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabiobik> hello guys
<fabiobik> im trying to use motherborad and graphic card to mutiple monitors (2)
<fabiobik> the once connected to motherboard vga not working
<fabiobik> i'been on setting and only 1 monitor appears
<fabiobik> *settings
<recon_lap> fabiobik: can you run integrated gpu and a card, not sure you can.
<fabiobik> i made that in windows for ages...
<recon_lap> fabiobik: ok, guess you can then.
<recon_lap> fabiobik: you have checked system->display for both screens
<fabiobik> just appear 1
<Sysi> that's gonna require some xorg.conf tweaking
<recon_lap> fabiobik: afraid I cant be any more help. long time since I've messed with X
<Sysi> (I've never done that and it's quite late here)
<fabiobik> oh okay
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<knome> hmp
<knome> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<knome> that
<voyager79> hello good night everybody...
<voyager79> i have a problem with applications menu ...it just dissapear and a windows error say: Error en la línea 1, carácter 1: the file was empty or only has blank files
<voyager79> somebody knows what i can do? i apologize forever
<recon_lap> voyager79: guessing if you delete the menu config files they will recreate, wonder what the file is called though
<recon_lap> voyager79: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<voyager79> thanks i tried deleting file xfce4-applicationsmenu but doesn't works i tried to upload de panel with apt-get install xfce4-panel but either... now im reading about xubuntupanels...
<voyager79> i would like to reinstall all xfce4-panel
<rowboatnick> just jumping in without reading; did you logout and then in?
<recon_lap> voyager79: try delete the panel and create a new one
<voyager79> yes that what i want to do recon...
<recon_lap> voyager79: I just mean delete that panel, not re-install xfce4-panel
<voyager79> yes i understand... just the panel where is the problem not all the xfce4-panel
<recon_lap> voyager79: open panel preferences and remove from there, then add a new one
<voyager79> ill try to do it
<recon_lap> voyager79: right click on the panel to get panel preferences
<voyager79> i removed the panel 0
<voyager79> and now im configuring another new
<voyager79> im searching the appmenu launchstart...
<voyager79> i found but it doesnt works same error...Error en la línea 1, carácter 1: El documento estaba vacío o solo contenía espacios en blanco
<recon_lap> voyager79: have you logged in and out?
<recon_lap> voyager79: after stopping it from saving your session
<voyager79> ok ill do i came back then... thanks very much recon...
#xubuntu 2013-07-24
<keijo_> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<xubuntu162> E aí galera blz?
<xubuntu162> estou terminando de instalar o Xubuntu aqui
<xubuntu162> =)
<SunStar> how to i install b43-fwcutter from USB install disk if the machine has no network access or an optical drive?
<doc|home> I'm using a shimian achieva as a second screen and getting http://www.skynet.ie/~doc/example.jpg. My xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/tWzJNXV1 and logs are http://pastebin.com/iEZuDwwr Logs should give useful info, but I've no idea how to fix it. Any ideas?
<holstein> doc|home: different driver or different hardware
<doc|home> holstein: why do you say that?
<doc|home> these are the official nvidia drivers with an nvidia card
<holstein> doc|home: those are ideas that i feel would address the situation
<doc|home> the card is capable of driving it
<holstein> doc|home: yet, it is not.. so you might want to consider other hardware
<doc|home> holstein: based on experience?
<holstein> doc|home: sure
<doc|home> you've seen this before?
<holstein> doc|home: you didnt get "works with linux" promise with any of that hardware
<holstein> doc|home: i have not seen that *exactly* before.. but i saw you post it before
<doc|home> ok, that doesn't mean it's a hardware problem
<holstein> doc|home: i didnt mean to imply it was
<doc|home> ok, that#s how it reads
<holstein> doc|home: what i meant to imply was, a differernt driver could support the hardware more appropriately for what you are doing, and a different piece of hardware might have out-of-the-box-support
<holstein> doc|home: i suggested this the other day... i usualy try a knoppix live CD on problematic hardware, and grab the xorg.conf from there if i can get the desktop working as i want
<nasir> cannot sign in into skype. help
<SunStar> what exactly is going on?
<SunStar> error message? crash? forgotten password?
<cfhowlett> nasir, no details, no help ...
<cfhowlett> !details|nasir,
<ubottu> nasir,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> clearn
<cfhowlett> clear
<knome> cfhowlett, come on, get your act together :P
<cfhowlett> knome, keyboard tourette's syndrom
<nasir> when i try to sign in, i loads for a long time and says skype cannot connect. xubuntu version 13.04. download from ubuntu software center
<cfhowlett> nasir, has skyped worked before?
<nasir> nope
<nasir> never worked
<nasir> same stuff always
<cfhowlett> nasir, open a terminal and type "skype"   without quotes.  note any error messages that return
<cfhowlett> nasir, also, and no offense intended, what country are you attempting connection from.  I'm in China and LOTS of stuff gets blocked in the exact manner you describe.
<nasir> am in ghana. they donot block the internet here.
<nasir> am connect as we chat. will give u updates as it happens
<nasir> <cfhowlett> same problem
<cfhowlett> nasir, error messages?
<nasir> skype cannot sign in
<cfhowlett> nasir, nothing more than that from the terminal?
<nasir> nothing came from the terminal. it only opened skype and i tried to login. the terminal had nothing other than what i typed
<cfhowlett> nasir, so skype DID start then.  you just couldn't login.  sounds like a password/username issue.  try making a new account and testing it
<nasir> ok. but when i went to skype.com, i sign in without problems. do i still have to create another account?
<cfhowlett> nasir, first try this to clear out possible settings issue.
<nasir> ok
<cfhowlett> nasir, go to home, display your hidden folders and delete .Skype
<nasir> ok
<cfhowlett> nasir, then reboot and restart skype.  If this fixes things, you'll have to do the set up again
<vytaL> I'm probably just an idiot but does fusion-icon not work anymore?
<nikolam> I am sick and tired of seeing lsb_release Ubuntu internal error popping up from day 1 on Xubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit ...
<zipy> hi, why isnt ctrl + t bound to terminal in xubuntu and how can i change it
<Sysi> Ctrl T is "new tab" in applications like webbrowser, you can edit application shortcuts like that in keyboard settings
<basiclaser> xubuntu so beautiful :O
<GridCube> :D
 * GridCube highfives basiclaser 
<bgardner> basiclaser: True story.
<basiclaser> does the XFCE have anything in common with openbox? they feel very similar
<SharkMuttleworth> I don't think so
<PETRUCCIANI> Hi, can someone help me? I want to add skype and other ecternel programms on my xubuntu's panel. How can make i that?
<Sysi> drag from menu
<PETRUCCIANI> not worked
<holstein> right click "add to panel"
<PETRUCCIANI> have no this option
<holstein> PETRUCCIANI: what operating system are you using?
<PETRUCCIANI> Xubuntu 13.04
<PETRUCCIANI> I'v just installed today
<PETRUCCIANI> :)
<holstein> PETRUCCIANI: i would say, just relax then, and get used to the system.. maybe try moving icons arouns and experiementing with the guest account
<PETRUCCIANI> hm...
<PETRUCCIANI> ok
<PETRUCCIANI> 10x
<PETRUCCIANI> :)
<PETRUCCIANI> Hey, I found it! :)
<PETRUCCIANI> But for me is difficult to explain on english. :(
<knome> PETRUCCIANI, what's your native language? there are local community channels who are also able to help
<PETRUCCIANI> there are only some peaople
<PETRUCCIANI> people
<PETRUCCIANI> i'm bulgarian
<PETRUCCIANI> :)
<knome> !bg | PETRUCCIANI
<ubottu> PETRUCCIANI: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<knome> you tried that channel=
<knome> ?
<PETRUCCIANI> yeah, i know it
<knome> okay
<PETRUCCIANI> i have found
<PETRUCCIANI> I have add a launcher
<PETRUCCIANI> and then in the launcher's options
<PETRUCCIANI> have i set to skype
<PETRUCCIANI> :)
<PETRUCCIANI> it is not so easy, but work!
<PETRUCCIANI> :)
<PETRUCCIANI> bye guyes!
<ner0x> Is there a way to install xubuntu 13.04 on a machine with only a cd-drive and no usb option?
<ner0x> Possibly network or smaller installation cd? Current only fits on a dvd, correct?
<knome> ner0x, is this not an option? http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<ner0x> knome: Actually I was just reading that. :)
 * ner0x tinkers away.
<genii> Probably the minimal iso then install xubuntu desktop after you get command line
<Sysi> (does it have to be 13.04 or could 12.04 with backports kernel do the job)
<[0gb_us]> What is the argument you pass to killall to have it only nicely ask the processes to shut down? The argument I'm thinking of tells killall to send the same signal as control + c on the command line. Is it "-9"?
<Sysi> no, AFAIK just using killall does the same as ctrl c, -9 is force kill
<[0gb_us]> Last time I used killall without an argument, it terminated the process while saving data, corrupting it. I forget what argument I had to add to the script to prevent that, but I know I needed one.
<[0gb_us]> Found it. It's "-2".
<SunStar> good to know
<Brigad> any french here?
<Sysi> you can ask about xubuntu in #ubuntu-fr too
<Brigad> thx!
<basiclaser> Brigad: je peux t'aider si t'es la toujours
<danjg> Does anyone know how to fix this?       intel_do_flush_locked failed: Input/output error
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. No idea. It sounds like a processor error. DO you have an Intel processor?
<[0gb_us]> *Do
<bekks> danjg: Take a look at dmesg. Sounds like defective hardware.
<SunStar> that smells of hardware failure danjg
<Sysi> breaking hard drive possibly
<danjg> I think it has to do with the graphics card
<bekks> danjg: Why?
<SunStar> disable onboard graphics and use something else?
<danjg> Because I asked the  app's support why the app was crashing and they said it was a graphics card driver problem.
<danjg> how to disable onboard graphics?
<Sysi> run the app from terminal and see if you get some error
<danjg> I did, and that was the error
<bekks> And what was the entire output?
<danjg> http://paste.openstack.org/show/41622/
<Sysi> it seems mesa often gives that error, might be gpu as mentioned
<bekks> Seems like irrlicht just does not support the intel graphics driver correctly. Which is no wonder, actually. :)
<bekks> Thats not a hardware/driver for gaming.
<Sysi> you maybe should try older ubuntu version, or maybe they just won't support your gpu
<danjg> 12.04 didn't work either, so I would have to go to an unsupported version
<danjg> so it's unfixable?
<bekks> danjg: Changing the version will not fix that hardware.
<SunStar> changing the hardware is the solution to this problem. that intel GPU just isnt ment to opengl gaming its mostly for windows aero and HD video
<bekks> Its mostly for getting the Windows Aero Logo - not actually using it :D
<Brigad> hi, u know how can i download a video and sound on youtube or youwatch?
<Unit193> Firefox+downloadhelper.
<[0gb_us]> You need to install Flash, probably.
<[0gb_us]> OH! Sorry, I misunderstood the question.
<Brigad> it s impossible with a sh script?
<Brigad> with the tmp files??
<xubuntu777> Why is the installer use 5 or 10 minutes more then normal sometimes ? Cud it be something wrong ? it still works fine.
<knome> xubuntu777, if you don't notice anything being broken, it's not broken.
<[0gb_us]> It downloads things from the network, so network speed may slow down the installer.
<knome> [0gb_us], if you've selected it to do so, then yes
<Sysi> if you're using different machines, lowmem ones might use swap and be slow
<[0gb_us]> knome, even when I tell the Xubuntu installer NOT to download from the network, it does it anyway.
<knome> [0gb_us], just unplug ;)
<[0gb_us]> I could do that I suppose.
<namepie> hi
#xubuntu 2013-07-25
<VicariousToast> Hi, could someone please tell me how to uninstall Xubuntu? I want to do a complete reinstallation of Xubuntu and Windows XP.
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, dual booting or wubi?
<VicariousToast> Dual Booting
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, best way is not reinstall XP (!) then do ubuntu.  Format the whole disk in windows and get that done then do the buntu
<VicariousToast> I'm not sure I understand. I guess reinstalling Windows XP was the wrong phrase, I will be using the recovery disc that came with the laptop. So do I boot from that and let it wipe the hard drive? In other words, I simply have to let the recovery disc wipe the hard drive, correct?
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, yes.  you are aware that XP will finally reach end of life quite soon?
<VicariousToast> Yeah, I will be getting a newer computer sometime within the next year or so. I just have to save up the money first.
<VicariousToast> Also, thank you for the help :D
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, I'm guessing that you're running and older system?  you might find that lubuntu or xubuntu give you more pep in your step than ubuntu does.
<VicariousToast> Yeah, it's a Toshiba Satellite M45-S331. It's gotta be at least 9 years old now. I got it for $50 though, so for the price I think it was a pretty decent deal.
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, agreed.  and take a good look at xubuntu and lubuntu.  They're optimized for older/lower specification machines such as yours.  Ubuntu is not.
<VicariousToast> Oh, and I meant to say Xubuntu earlier, not Ubuntu. Xubuntu is what I am currently using.
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, nice.  I suggest you go with the LTS release ... 12.04
<VicariousToast> Yeah, I think that's the version I have on a CD-R Disc
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, verrrry nice.  have fun.
<VicariousToast> Thanks again :)
<cfhowlett> VicariousToast, have fun and be safe.
<BoF> anyone can help me for install a proxy on my xubuntu?
<BoF> please!
<Unit193> I've used polipo with tor, but there are other options too like squid, privoxy (not the right name, close), etc.
<Unit193> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<BoF> and a proxy for all application not just the navigator
<BoF> browser!
<BoF> how can i install squid in console?
<bibi_> To create a linux live dvd just burning the iso files to disk is enough right?
<bibi_> or do I have to do more?
<BoF> yep its all
<bibi_> ok thanks
<bibi_> no need to install bootloader like in USB's\
<BoF> ur welcome
<BoF> no just burn dvd like an image dvd
<bibi_> thanks
<krytarik> !liveusb | bibi_
<ubottu> bibi_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<krytarik> Woops, I read Live USB. :P
<krytarik> *somehow thought
<Guest13390> russian?
<baizon> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest13390> I need help configuring XFCE
<baizon> Guest13390: whats the problem?
<Guest13390> a mouse cursor theme is not homogeneous for all applications-the one that you need and in other not
<Guest13390> just can't configure conky
<wolf_>  join #ubuntu-ru
<Catbuntu> Hallo
<well_laid_lawn> !hi Catbuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<braulio> Hello guys, I use Xubuntu 13.04 and I'm trying to configure on my international keyboard the ABNT keyboard. I read a tutorial that said that I should edit the file "~/.bashrc" and add to the last line "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us_intl". Which worked great. The only thing that I notice is that everytime I reboot the system it goes back to the ABNT for a Portuguese keyboard (not international), and I have to open the terminal and close it in order to
<braulio> make it work again (I don't even have to do anything, just open and close). Is there any way to "fix" this?
<knome> braulio, did you try using the languages tool in settings manager to change the layout?
<braulio> knome: Hey man, I tried a different model of keyboard here. Rebooted and now it seems to work just fine. thanks.
<knome> okay
<knome> have fun
<braulio> also, why everytime I start the computer Xubuntu asks me for a password to unlock some "default" thing?
<SunStar> that could be the screen saver. try disabling it in launcher -> settings -> settings manager -> session and start up
<no_esc> Hi I question about xmodmap in xubuntu
<no_esc> *have a
<knome> !ask | no_esc
<ubottu> no_esc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<no_esc> Thanks, I tried to swao the esc and caps_lock key and it works but when i try to do it at startup it doesn't work. I have googled endlessly and non of the solutions seem to work.
<xubuntu270> hi to all.
<xubuntu270> I'm installing xubuntu into machine with windows xp home by an USB drive
<xubuntu270> when the installation is finished, the system reboot bat no grub menu appear and start windows xp
<TheSheep> check if your boot sector is not set to read-only in bios
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> My system has been crashing unexplainably of late
<livingdaylight> is there a way of identifying how/why?
<Pres-Gas> livingdaylight, I would start in /var/log/syslog first
<livingdaylight> I suddenly find myself at the login page having to re-enter password and all applications are closed except it will launch virtualbox regardless of whether it was previously open or not
<livingdaylight> Pres-Gas, what do I look for there?
<knome> livingdaylight, might be something in your session... just in case, remove ~/.cache
<Pres-Gas> I'd follow knome's advice first
<livingdaylight> knome, thx
<livingdaylight> so, go into ~/.cache and remove everything?
<livingdaylight> lets see
<knome> livingdaylight, you can just remove the whole directory
<livingdaylight> knome, are you suggesting removing all of this? http://clip2net.com/s/5sahQH
<knome> livingdaylight, if that doesn't help, the next thing i'd look is sessions and startup under the settings manager
<knome> yes, it's cache - so just temporary files
<livingdaylight> i see, ok.
<jez7> hola necesito ayuda
<Pici> !es | jez7
<ubottu> jez7: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<jez7> hi there, i need help with voyager 13.04 installation
<Sysi> !derivatives | sorry but
<ubottu> sorry but: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jez7> ok
<xubuntu107> Hola
<xubuntu015> Hola
<xubuntu015> Nobody here
<bgardner> xubuntu015, xubuntu107: Welcome
<xubuntu015> Thank you
<bgardner> xubuntu015: We're here, just waiting for your question.
<xubuntu015> Can you help me
<bgardner> !ask | xubuntu015
<ubottu> xubuntu015: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu015> ok
<xubuntu015> My problem is that I speak in Spanish and have problem with Firefox 22 in xubuntu 13.04. The question is dificult for explain
<bgardner> xubuntu015: Have you tried the Spanish-speaking support channel?
<bgardner> !es | xubuntu015
<ubottu> xubuntu015: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu015> Firefox 22 open ok then if I shat Firefox and then I TRY TO OPEN THE IMAGEN CRUSH.
<xubuntu015> dO YOU UNDERSTAND ME
<bgardner> xubuntu015: I'm sorry, but I don't understand what isn't working for you.
<bgardner> xubuntu015: You open Firefox, then close it, then what happens?
<xubuntu015> FIRST OPEN OK THEN SHUT THEN WHEN Y OPEN FIREFOX CRASH
<bgardner> xubuntu015: Do you get any error message at the time of the crash?
<xubuntu015> tHE SOLUTION IS TO RESET
<xubuntu015> INCREIBLE
<xubuntu015> NOBODY ERROR
<knome> xubuntu015, please do not use CAPS
<xubuntu015> excuseme
<bgardner> xubuntu015: What message does Firefox display when it crashes?
<xubuntu015> no message
<xubuntu015> pantalla with problem of frecuencia
<bgardner> xubuntu015: Try running "firefox" in a terminal and see if you get any message there, please.
<xubuntu015> In a terminal how ?
<knome> xubuntu015, have you tried to ask the spanish community at #ubuntu-es ?
<xubuntu015> no
<bgardner> xubuntu015: Please try that first, tech support is much easier in your native language.
<knome> xubuntu015, maybe that would be easier... type "/join #ubuntu-es" (without the quotes) to join the spanish channel
<xubuntu015> ii am thinking
<xubuntu015> Do you think that is necesary to reset firefox in the theterminal. itś ok ?
<knome> xubuntu015, running firefox from the terminal might give you additional information
<xubuntu015> Well thankyou, by by.
<knome> xubuntu015, good luck
<bgardner> xubuntu015: Best of luck
<bgardner> knome: Thanks for weighing in.
<knome> bgardner, no problem
#xubuntu 2013-07-26
<GridCube> how do i delete a swapfile?
<GridCube> :D did it
<ionix> Hi to all
<ionix> =(
<krytarik> !hi | ionix
<ubottu> ionix: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ionix> I have a problem
<krytarik> !details | ionix
<ubottu> ionix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ionix> I need to install LAMP server with mysql version 5.1. And I do not know how to do it. I apologize for my stupidity, but I already had a bad experience in installing the server on ubuntu.
<holstein> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<holstein> ionix: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> so is ubuntu server
<holstein> allow me to suggest http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack ,based on ubuntu, that run great live
<ionix> I know that xubuntu is ubuntu =) A Lamp stack will allow me to put the mysql version 5.1?
<holstein> ionix: you will get the version that is in the repos
<holstein> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in raring
<holstein> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<holstein> ionix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql-server
<holstein> ionix: nothing is preventin you from running whatever version you want, but if you go outside the package manager, then, the package wont be managed
<ionix> Thank you very much!
<isank> hi guys
<isank> i want help for editing grub 2 menu
<isank> can anyone help me on this
<isank> i have lots of entries in my grub 2 boot menu in which i want to remove many of them so need help me on this.
<TheSheep> !grub2 | isank
<ubottu> isank: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<isank> thanks ubottu but i don't want what u are telling
<isank> i know about grub2 but what i want is to edit the grub menu entries
<TheSheep> isank: the last url has all the docs you need
<isank> ok will check it out rhanks
<isank> &thanks
<isank> *thanks
<netter> esto es en ingles o en español?
<Unit193> !es | netter
<ubottu> netter: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<netter> gracias
<Arsapi> interesting... when i make app shortcuts from google chrome to xfce desktop, some of them work just as expected and some just won't
<Arsapi> randomly
<Arsapi> it may be just browser (or web site) related problem, but if some one has experienced same kind of behaviour, let me know
<well_laid_lawn> are you trying to use shortcut keys already taken Arsapi ?
<Arsapi> sorry my bad
<Arsapi> i have to be more specific
<Arsapi> I was talking about desktop links to chrome web apps
<isank> guys what are your suggestions for a good download manager for xubuntu
<isank> keyboard shortcut to go to desktop in xubuntu
<recon_lap> how to you stop a package(mysql) getting a update, I have already upgraded the mysql on my machine to 5.6 , but 5.5 updates keep wanting to install and overwrite my configuration.
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction_to_Holding_Packages
<elfy> times I've wanted to do that I've used synaptic though
<recon_lap> thx elfy, think that got it .
<elfy> k
<xde> did anyone use recordmydesktop?
<cfhowlett> xde, I have
<xde> mine mysteriously cuts off at generating the file
<xde> the video file being made from the capture
<recon_lap> xde: file permission issue, try start recordmydesktop from cmd line so you can easily see error messages
<recon_lap> xde: I'm just guessing btw :)
<cfhowlett> recon_lap, good plan
<xde> Not exactly sure myself, but ls -lh does say -rw-------.  The recording was made as non-root.  Maybe I should run it as root?
<cfhowlett> xde, no, no and HELL no.
<bgardner> xde: Definitely no
<cfhowlett> xde, root is not required to run
<recon_lap> xde: try set the file path to /tmp
<Riddell> knome or anyone, got an opinion on this https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/fix-for-1171477/+merge/173019
<Riddell> bug 1171477
<ubottu> bug 1171477 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Typo in install slideshow - missing "real" before "estate"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171477
<Riddell> preserve screen estate. -> preserve screen space.
<xde> the command I use is: sleep 5; recordmydesktop -x 0 -y 0 --width 640 --height 480 --fps 15 -o warzone2100.ogv
<knome> Riddell, fine with that.
<knome> we'll review the slideshow later anyway :)
<xde> I'll try running it in /tmp now
<recon_lap> xde try  recordmydesktop -x 0 -y 0 --width 640 --height 480 --fps 15 -o /tmp/warzone2100.ogv
<xde> ok it is encoding now
<xde> It seems to work with this short recording now, but before I recorded a 11 minute replay.  I wonder if it is too much?
<xde> that is something for me to try out.  thanks recon_lap
<recon_lap> xde: depends how much disk space you got :)
<recon_lap> xde: and remember to move the file out of tmp if you want to keep them
<xde> Yeah I got an idea of running it with -o to my flash drive, 8G, which is hopefully big enough
<xde> I'm going to check it out the long way.  have a nice day
<xde> I'm now finished with the recording with 100% encoded.  Come to find out, I just needed to encode to my USB.  BTW, it seems that rushing in warzone2100 is not the same - 10 minutes to complete with discovery at around 1 minute and first hit at ~1:30
<recon_lap> xde: it was a file permission problem, your usb stick is globally writable just like /tmp
<recon_lap> and no idea what discovery is, I like warzone2100, fire it up every now and then just to watch things blow up :)
<xde> yeah
<xde> by 'discovery' I meant 'scouting' in old rts terminology
<knome> !offtopic | xde, recon_lap
<ubottu> xde, recon_lap: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<recon_lap> right, I'm off then, later.
<xde> I'm off too
<Thomp> I install open vpn and trying to use vpnbook service, but get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915547/
<baizon> Thomp: have you tried it with sudo?
<Thomp> no, i going to try... but it is safe to run vpn client as root ??
<bgardner> Thomp: You generally have to for VPN clients
<rantsh> Hi everyone
<GridCube> !hi | rantsh
<ubottu> rantsh: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rantsh> I'm not sure if this is a bug of some sorts, so I decided to pass by here and ask
<rantsh> I'm running 13.04 64 bit, and the firefox "print to file" functionality does not seem to be working correctly
<rantsh> mainly it doesn't matter what folder you select it will store the resulting pdf in the home directory
<[0gb_us]> THat's odd indeed. I'd say it's a bug.
<rantsh> I just created a blank VM to test and see if this was just my pc going crazy or not, and got the same thing (clean install and just apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade)
<rantsh> anyone else experiencing the same thing?
<[0gb_us]> I'm still on 12.04, so I can't check.
<[0gb_us]> In 12.04 just now, it did let me print into the ~/Videos directory.
<rantsh> yeah, I think this started happening on 12.10, but I'm not sure though.... :S
<rantsh> anyone using 13.04 64 bit?
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. I think I know some people on another channel. I'll ask them about the print to file thing.
<rantsh> thanks man
<GridCube> rantsh: try to print to another directory using another program like abiword
<[0gb_us]> rantsh, I got two bites. It seems the printing to another directory works correctly for one person but the other has the same glitch you do.
<[0gb_us]> Never mind. The person it works for is not using the default Firefox.
<rantsh> so it is a bug
<rantsh> I guess I'll have to file it on launchad?
<GridCube> rantsh: that would be a very good idea
<GridCube> do you know how to do that?
<rantsh> @GridCube other apps don't have that option
<GridCube> rantsh: yes they do
<rantsh> not really
<GridCube> all programs have print > print to file
<GridCube> its a default setting in xubuntu
<GridCube> yes, yes it does
<rantsh> I should've said it this way, checked on libre office, print print to file is not an option, will try leafpad or something default
<[0gb_us]> Right ... It's not a Firefox option, but a pseudo-printer added by some other software.
<GridCube> rantsh: libreoffice uses the same printer to file than the rest of the system
<GridCube> but it also has a pdf creator thats basically the same
<rantsh> I don't get the option in writer, I suppose it hides it because it has that "export to pdf" option
<rantsh> getting the same issue on leafpad...
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1004569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004569 in Mozilla Firefox "print to file defaults to /home and fails silently if target directory is not writable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<[0gb_us]> It's a bug in the pseudo-printer then, not Firefox.
<rantsh> yup...
<rantsh> the thing is that the folder is writable
<rantsh> i'm trying to print to my desktop
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/1090174
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1090174 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "firefox print to file path prints to home instead of selected directory" [Low,Triaged]
<rantsh> thanks :)
<rantsh> I've been googling around to see if someone had filed it, obviosly not good enough...
<rantsh> what does  Triaged mean? (english is not my first lang)
<GridCube> that someone found the issue and knows why it happens
<[0gb_us]> I don't know what it is either, and English IS my first language. Hold on, I'll look it up.
<bazhang> stopped the bleeding
<[0gb_us]> Never mind, I'm too slow.
<bazhang> now someone can actually fix it
<GridCube> maaaybe
<rantsh> -_-
<xubuntu515> hello
<[0gb_us]> Hello!
<[0gb_us]> Welcome!
<xubuntu515> thanks
<xubuntu515> Does anyone here speak Spanish?
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu515
<ubottu> xubuntu515: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<GridCube> :) pero ve a #ubuntu-es primero no hay nadie n #xubuntu-es ahora
<rantsh> GridCube habla espanol tambien XD... I better stop now, I don't want to get banned :D
<rantsh> thanks for the help guys
<rantsh> enjoy the weekend
<nukke> question: I am running a different WM and would like to know how to configure the fonts. where is the local font.conf located?
<TheSheep> nukke: you mean .fontconfig/ ?
<TheSheep> nukke: what do you want to configure exactly?
<nukke> I guess so, yes. editing /etc/fonts/fonts.conf is bad practice, right?
<nukke> TheSheep: I want to specify which fonts get used for the title bar, for example. with Xfce I just used the settings manager, but I am currently using i3.
<TheSheep> nukke: the title bar is drawn by the window manager, so you need to check its documentation on how to configure that
<nukke> TheSheep: alright, thanks!
<xubuntu752> Cant Xubuntu go into an Eee PC?
<FiremanEd> xubuntu752: yes
<xubuntu752> FiremanEd Thats good :), What spec does the PC need to be? This is quite old pc?
#xubuntu 2013-07-27
<yigal> How can I can I update keyboard shortcuts after modifying ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml to my liking?
<yigal> found a solution http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17893
<yigal> Yes, satisfactory answer pkill/killall xfconfd, which will automatically restart the daemon
<cmck193> howdy
<Malyndra_Crow> Hello, I need some help. I've completely borked my install and am having to use the live cd to chat
<Malyndra_Crow> hellooo?
<Malyndra_Crow> Screw this, I'm going back to windows.
<baizon> sorry, but it's 8AM in EU so almost everybody is sleeping :(
<jost> Is there a XUbuntu alternate installer image?
<jost> I want to install XUbuntu on a fakeRaid, and the walkthroughs that the alternative installer should be used for that
<krytarik> jost: Only for Xubuntu 12.04 (same for Ubuntu too, btw): http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<jost> krytarik: ok, will try that, and then update
<krytarik> Yeah, that'd work too.
<nantou> I asked this quite a long time ago: how do I proxifty the whole os?
<nantou> can it be done?
<koegs> what?
<zhaotongxue> hello,everyine
<zhaotongxue> everyone
<zhaotongxue> sorry
<krytarik> !hi | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zhaotongxue> I want to say how to make my own keyboard on xubuntu,like key down super the same as click application menu?
<zhaotongxue> hello
<zhaotongxue> nice to meet you
<bgardner> zhaotongxue, What you want is to go to Settings->Keyboard and remap (or add a map for) 'xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu'.  See the existing entry associated with Alt-F1 for how this should look.
<krytarik> zhaotongxue: Also see here: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#keyboard ; and for other cases, here: http://docs.xfce.org/faq
<krytarik> nantou: Have you already had a look at this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<nantou> krytarik, will do ,thanks, but, aint it a bit outdated? its for xubuntu 13.04
<krytarik> Nope.
<bgardner> nantou, I can't vouch for the GTK-specific part of the answer, but I'm on 13.04 and this is how my proxy is setup.
<zhaotongxue98> where is the "Appliacations Menu" location?
<zhaotongxue98> in 'usr' folder?
<zhaotongxue98> please send email to me "zhaotongxue98@gmail.com"
<zhaotongxue98> thanks
<fabiobik>  hi guys, my internet is incredible slow. i need to refresh two or tree times the page to be completly loaded. Also it happens at chrome, opera
<fabiobik> any solution?
<torax> does this happen on every OS or just in xubuntu?
<fabiobik> anyone to help me please?
<krytarik> fabiobik: See above; also, is it wireless or cable?
<cfhowlett> fabiobik, answer the qeustion in THIS CHANNEL.  cross posting is just confusing the issue.
<fabiobik> krytarik, wireless
<fabiobik> i have 3 bars
<krytarik> !wifi | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omps> hi All
<omps> was wondering if there is a way i can stop the X from starting
<omps> i am really not looking forward for an X env
<krytarik> omps: Please see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174312/how-can-i-set-my-ubuntu-12-04-lts-to-boot-to-console-without-gui
<omps> thanks
<krytarik> Welcome.
<omps> thanks it worked
<nantou> I am about to edit the environment file to proxify the whole system, can anyone confirm if that file has only one line? PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<krytarik> Yup, by default.
<nantou> ok, hope not to f**k the system
<nantou> how many programs can use gtk3? I dont use rythmbox
<nantou> and it doesnt have to be the port 8080 invariably, right?
<krytarik> nantou: Nope, whatever port the desired proxy offers; and well, just enter those commands, to be safe.
<nantou> krytarik, you are talking about step 2, right? gtk3
<krytarik> Yup.
<krytarik> The latter part of previous message, that is.
<nantou> ok, but It wont be a problem if I change just the port, will it?¿
<krytarik> Nope, see the first part of my previous message.
<nantou> oik
<krytarik> *my previous
<nantou> thx krytarik
<nantou> ill reboot maletr
<krytarik> Welcome.
<nantou> later
<krytarik> Ok.
<SunilJoshi> Hello,I need to acces my functional key (i.e. F1,F2....)without pressing Fn key. how can i do this?
<guest-6384On> Xubuntu help! I cleaned installed xubuntu 12.04 which helped a lot with my long time wait of turning on and logging into xubuntu. BUT, I have a broken computer screen, so I'm using a monitor. I went into Settings Manager and went into the monitor thinking I could turn off my computer screen and only use the montior. BUT, I did the opposite and can't use the monitor which means I can't see anything, because my computer is broke
<guest-6384On> n. Sooo, I am using my guest log in to talk to you. How can I fix this without clean installing again. I spent hours last night fixing up my new clean install.
<[0gb_us]> Have you done anything else with the broken account besides changing the monitor settings?
<guest-6384On> No, just changed the monitor settings.
<[0gb_us]> Try renaming your user directory while not logged into the account. You might need sudo. Next time you log in, you should have all the default settings.
<[0gb_us]> There's probably a cleaner way, but I don't know where that is stored.
<guest-6384On> I'm new tihe linux. Please tell me how to do that.
<[0gb_us]> WHat's your Xubuntu user name?
<guest-6384On> karen
<[0gb_us]> First, you're going to need a non-graphical login. Hold control + alt + F1 to get to a terming. Enter your login information, then hit control + alt + F7 to get back here for further instructions.
<[0gb_us]> *terminal
<guest-6384On> o.k. I went there and put in karen and my password.
<guest-6384On> is that right or should I have only put in karen
<[0gb_us]> Entering your password was right.
<guest-6384On> k
<guest-6384On> now what?
<[0gb_us]> Go back, and type "mv .config .config.old", then hit enter.
<guest-6384On> o.k. I did that. It asked for my password which I gave. Now what?
<[0gb_us]> Try logging in as you through the graphical interface, and see if you can use your monitor now.
<guest-6384On> k   uhhh I guess I will just get back on this line if I do, right?
<[0gb_us]> Right.
<guest-7Hjmzj> No, that didn't work. I tried to sign in to my user name karen and the monitor is off. The computer screen I use is broken.
<[0gb_us]> Okay, let's pull out the bug guns.
<guest-7Hjmzj> ha k
<[0gb_us]> Go back to the command line, and type "sudo mv /home/karen /home/keren.old".
<[0gb_us]> *karen.old
<guest-7Hjmzj> now, there is a space between sudo and mv? and I don't use the quotation marks, right?
<[0gb_us]> Right.
<guest-7Hjmzj> k
<guest-7Hjmzj> k  did that   now what?
<[0gb_us]> Now try logging in again to test the monitor.
<guest-7Hjmzj> k be right back
<guest-GhL0Nv> No, that didn't work either. I am logged in as guest talking to you.
<[0gb_us]> Try "sudo ls /home/karen" on the command line, and telling me if you get an error.
<guest-GhL0Nv> k
<guest-GhL0Nv> yes  it says, "log in incorrect"
<[0gb_us]> Okay .... THat's not even the type of error we're looking for. Are you still logged in on the command line?
<guest-GhL0Nv> wait  is that an l or a one? sudo one  or sudo l ?
<[0gb_us]> L, the letter.
<[0gb_us]> But lower case, it's case sensitive.
<guest-GhL0Nv> ohh hang on then    Sorry
<[0gb_us]> No worries.
<guest-GhL0Nv> still says   log in incorrect
<[0gb_us]> Are you logged into the command line still? Is it asking you for a user name and password?
<guest-GhL0Nv> it only asked me for a password when I typed the command in and then it said log in incorrect and then ready for another command.
<[0gb_us]> Try "ls /home/karen", without the sudo.
<guest-GhL0Nv> k
<guest-GhL0Nv> o.k. that didn't work, BUT I just typed in    karen   and then it asked for my password which i typed in, and something worked. It said, welcome....
<guest-GhL0Nv> that didn't change my monitor probably though, right?
<[0gb_us]> Okay, I think everything we've been doing has been while logged out, so no effect.
<guest-GhL0Nv> ohhh and?
<[0gb_us]> Let's try "mv .config .config.old" again. THis time, it should work.
<guest-GhL0Nv> k
<guest-GhL0Nv> o.k.  looks like maybe something worked. It just went to another command line.
<[0gb_us]> Did you hit the wrong F key? F1 through F6 are six different command lines.
<guest-GhL0Nv> ummm I
<guest-GhL0Nv> I'll try it again.
<[0gb_us]> Not what I meant. You said there was a new command line.
<guest-GhL0Nv> no, I did it right on F1
<[0gb_us]> Okay, try "ls .config".
<guest-GhL0Nv> I put in your command in F1  and it took it and made another line for a new command.
<[0gb_us]> OH! Got it.
<guest-GhL0Nv> k  I'll try that.
<guest-GhL0Nv> it says, "no such file or directory".
<[0gb_us]> Okay, perfect. Try logging in and testing the monitor.
<guest-GhL0Nv> k   so I'm going completely off and turning it back on to check. k?
<[0gb_us]> Okay.
<Guest26521> YEAH!!!! It worked!!!! I hope all my settings that I put so much time into last night spiffing up my xubuntu 12.04 are still there. You think?  and THANK YOU !!!
<Guest26521> OOPS  It was supposed to say YEAH it worked up above!!
<[0gb_us]> You said you made no other changes .....
<Guest26521> not after I tried to do the monitor thing.
<[0gb_us]> THat sort of wipe changes, because I thought you didn't make any.
<[0gb_us]> *wiped
<Guest26521> ohhhh I'll look into it.   thanks!
<[0gb_us]> Best of luck!
<Guest26521> Thanks for your time!!!!!!
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, no problem. I'm always happy to help people make non-Windows systems work.
<[0gb_us]> I've been having an odd issue with the Ubuntu Software Center for about a week. Sometimes, software that should be there isn't, and I accept that. BUt this time, the entry for the software shows up in the list of available software, but when I click the "more info" button, I'm told the software isn't in my software sources.
<[0gb_us]> If it's not in my sources, why is it listed? And f it is in my sources, why does it claim it isn't?
<TheSheep> maybe you modified the sources but didn't run the update?
<[0gb_us]> I didn't modify my sources, at least not intentionally. And I tried running "sudo apt-get update" to fix it, but the issue persists.
<TheSheep> what is the program's name?
<[0gb_us]> THere are a few, but on is zsnes.
<TheSheep> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-5ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 861 kB, installed size 4018 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, that one.
<TheSheep> that package is not available for the 64 bit platforms
<TheSheep> try snes9x instead
<[0gb_us]> Okay, that explains it. THough it shouldn't be listed in the search results on my platform if it isn't available on my platform.
<[0gb_us]> Also, since when is a 64-bit system unable to run 32-bit software? This is very odd indeed.
<[0gb_us]> "snes9x" is not listed.
<[0gb_us]> !info puzzle-moppet
<ubottu> Package puzzle-moppet does not exist in raring
<[0gb_us]> !info puzzle-moppet precise
<ubottu> Package puzzle-moppet does not exist in precise
<TheSheep> you can /msg the bot
<[0gb_us]> Okay, thanks!
<TheSheep> you can run 32 bit software, but to install it, you need to specify it (and it will need to pull in all the 32 bit libraries)
<[0gb_us]> I'll use another emulator, but for my own education, specify it how?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install znes:i386 <-- but in this case it still doesn't work
<TheSheep> curious
<[0gb_us]> Thanks!
<TheSheep> you might want to try asking on #ubuntu what is wrong with it
<TheSheep> or at #ubuntu-motu
<[0gb_us]> Okay. I'll do that.
<isank> hi guys!
<isank> i want to about a good download manager for my xubuntu
<isank> can anyone help me plz
<bekks> wget
<TheSheep> bekks: you are not very helpful
<isank> yes buddy wget is there but i am talking about something in graphical thing
<bekks> TheSheep: Because wget cant download things?
<TheSheep> isank: the web browsers have them build in since a while
<TheSheep> bekks: because it's not a manager
<TheSheep> isank: why do you need a separate one?
<isank> that i don't need to keep my browser open while downloading or just for downloading
<TheSheep> but you would still need to have the manager open, so what's the difference?
<isank> TheSheep: But i donot want my browser to be open
<[0gb_us]> But you DO want the download manager open? That's the part we don't get.
<cc_INC> Wait...do you mean a torrent client or a download manager??
<TheSheep> I found fatrat, kget, multiget, steadyflow and uget
<TheSheep> but never used any, so can't recommend them
<TheSheep> [0gb_us]: I think it's similar to those cases when people really want to have an antivirus and a firewall
<TheSheep> [0gb_us]: old habits die hard
<cc_INC> :)
<[0gb_us]> Ah, I see.
<[0gb_us]> I was never a Windows user, so I don't suffer from those. I was an OS X user though. I have to say, Xubuntu is a lot nicer.
<cc_INC> I want to introduce Xubuntu to my mom
<bekks> cc_INC: "mom, this is ubuntu." "ubuntu, this is mom." :)
<[0gb_us]> As do I, but she refuses to consider anything but Windows.
<bekks> cc_INC: Did you ask her yet?
<cc_INC> She heard the news about Windows XP going EOL in April 2014 and had someone install Windows 7 on her older hardware
<[0gb_us]> Event though Windows gives her constant greif ...
<bekks> cc_INC: And?
<cc_INC> Sometimes making the change is the biggest challenge.
<bekks> cc_INC: So you didnt ask her yet.
<[0gb_us]> No one in my house besides my mother is even willing to use Windows because of how bad it is. It's both sad and hilarious how the one thing we won't use is the one thing she will.
<TheSheep> most of the gried that people get is not from windows itself, but from computers in general, unfortunately -- the little fellows always find a way to take your commands and apply them in a perfectly logical manner to do something completely different than you wanted
<cc_INC> Yeah I did propose it to her and at first she was interested, but when I wanted to go and get her box she got stressed out :)
<cc_INC> Ehm...should we take this conversation to off-topic?
<cc_INC> :)
<[0gb_us]> Probably.
<TheSheep> cc_INC: yes
<bekks> cc_INC: So she said: "Dont do it."
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> how do I map a key to a different key?
<[0gb_us]> In what?
<WalterN> Xubuntu?
<[0gb_us]> Xubuntu? Keys? Does Xubuntu even have keys?
<WalterN> what do you mean in what?
<[0gb_us]> In what application.
<Sysi> xkb or xmodmap
<WalterN> I just want to map something like the J key to the N key
<WalterN> only not that
<[0gb_us]> OH! Keyboard keys.
<WalterN> Sysi: which one has shiny buttons to click on? XD
<Sysi> I doubt a bit there is something like that
<WalterN> aww
<WalterN> how does xcb work?
<WalterN> erm
<WalterN> xkb?
<Sysi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XKB
<WalterN> herm
<WalterN> how do I find out what a button is?
<GridCube> hover it
<WalterN> ..?
<GridCube> place your mouse over it and wait for the toolpit to pop
<Sysi> xew
<Sysi> it'll tell the keycode
<WalterN> I have a logitech G500 mouse, and one of the buttons on it...
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> jajaja
<WalterN> well, I'm not sure what it is...
<GridCube> you can map it to what ever you need i think
<Unit193> (xev, you mean.)
<Sysi> (oh right)
<WalterN> I want to use it for push to talk in teamspeak, but I cant do it... its like the button does not exist or something
<GridCube> WalterN, http://uwot.eu/blog/2013/05/logitech-g500-and-linux/
<WalterN> "So what I suggest is plug G500 in a physical Windows machine..." except I dont have windows
<WalterN> http://www.penguinunitedforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2617
<WalterN> trying to figure out what that button is
<WalterN> and how to make it usable
#xubuntu 2013-07-28
<patagonia> hello
<phunyguy> Does anyone know if the XFCE team plans to implement control of keyboard backlight? KDE is including it with version 4.11, so I am curious if XFCE is doing the same thing... and if not, if there is a good way to get it to work otherwise.
<maitake> god xubuntu rules
<maitake> or XFCE
<nantou> I have proxified all my traffic in xubuntu. How do I start an application not proxified?
<Guest92476> hi, i install xubuntu on my laptop, but after reboot a saw "no operating system". i try to install again, but it was same. Can some help me?
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest92476,
<ubottu> Guest92476,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest92476> i have some problem with english but i try to explain))))
<Sysi> you can try at #ubuntu-ru
<Sysi> or whatever's your native language LoCo
<Guest92476> thanks
<Oraugle> running xubuntu on eeepc 1015pn, everything goes smoothly., but battery life is very poor
<Oraugle> any ideas?
<FoxBJK> nothing eating up your CPU or anything?
<Oraugle> not really, just reviewed it with powertop
<FoxBJK> how old is the battery, just so we know
<Oraugle> fans are normal, cpu 5-8%, temp 61ºC
<Oraugle> nearly 2 years
<FoxBJK> hmm, well hopefully it's not been through too many cycles (assuming not). what's normally done on your machine, and whats the battery life? what are you expecting?
<FoxBJK> i'm on a tower, not really having battery issues :-D
<Oraugle> just web navigation (emailing, social networks, nothing heavy). Battery life is no more than 1h40min. I was expecting at least 2h30min, is that too much?
<FoxBJK> depending on the machine I may expect as much as 4 undeal ideal circumstances! certainly more than 2 hours.
<FoxBJK> my old macbook could get 5 hours if i turned everything off
<Oraugle> i've tried some tips from eeePC users, like installing Jupiter and so on. But I can't get more than 1:40
<FoxBJK> though, you said the CPU is 5-8 % normally? I'd expect the machine to idle if you're just browsing, or are you using active pages/videos?
<Oraugle> not really, just newspaper sites, a web-video sometime, 3-4 tabs maximum
<FoxBJK> so similar to what I do, is it FF, Chormium or something else?
<Oraugle> chromium
<Oraugle> it really drains quickly, can't find why
<FoxBJK> oh ok, i'm not sure about that, haven't used it in a LONG time, I'm on FF
<FoxBJK> and for the power issues, no clue at all, sorry :(
<xubuntu408> What is the minimum system requırements of 13.04
<knome> xubuntu408, you should have at least 512MB ra
<knome> *ram
<xubuntu408> thanks
<xubuntu408> which version need 256 ram
<knome> xubuntu408, you could try lubuntu or some even smaller distiributions
<xubuntu408> or 128 mb enough for which one?
<xubuntu408> is it fast
<knome> i don't think any ubuntu will run on 128MB.
<xubuntu408> ı ask for xubuntu
<xubuntu408> now ı use Lınux mint 11
<knome> by "any ubuntu", i mean any ubuntu flavor, including xubuntu and older releases of xubunu
<xubuntu408> oh
<xubuntu408> ok
<knome> if you only have 128MB ram, you should look at very small and lightweight distributons, or if possible, try to get more ram
<xubuntu408> ı need a operating system which doesn't send a message which says "your HDD has a problem"
<knome> are you sure it doesn't?
<xubuntu408> my computer's HDD got a problem after i sat Windows 7
<xubuntu408> in fact, my computer 8 years old
<ali_> Hello. Ä° have a question. can I use Lubuntu 13.04 like same as Ubuntu
<ali_> 13,04
<pleia2> I think you want #lubuntu
<pleia2> this is the channel for Xubuntu
<ali_> thank you
<xubuntu694> can someone help me with xubuntuttings  12.04 and cam4.com i have no settings at right click only global se
<xubuntu694> settings
<xubuntu694> someone can help me
<pleia2> never heard of cam4, sorry
<knome> !patience | xubuntu694
<ubottu> xubuntu694: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu694> bad thanks
<knome> xubuntu694, i would imagine you need flash to get that site working. please install xubuntu-restricted-extras and retry. and in the future, keep the links family-friendly.
<[0gb_us]> Is there a way to prevent an application from taking over your entire monitor? Like, a way to force it to run in windowed mode when it wants to run in full screen mode.
<FoxBJK> what's the app?
<[0gb_us]> In this particular case, it's Indie Game: The Movie run in Steam, which is in turn run in CrossOver. But I mean in general, how do I force any application that tried to possess my entire monitor to run in a window?
<[0gb_us]> Okay, I managed to get CrossOver to run in windowed mode, fixing the current delema. But in general, I don't like things monopolizing my screen. And sometimes the application that takes over is a native GNU/Linux application, so CrossOver settings won't always help.
<maitake> crossover any good?
<[0gb_us]> It runs most of the stuff I need for school. It doesn't run some of the Windows games I try, but it does run others.
<FoxBJK> ran WoW just fine for me
<FoxBJK> it's not perfect, but it's far easier to get working than wine was
<[0gb_us]> There's also PlayOnLinux if you don't want to pay for CrossOver. The issue with PlayOnLinux is that it installs several versions of Wine locally to your account. If you have multiple accounts on your computer, each will get its own copy of these Wine versions.
<[0gb_us]> One issue with CrossOver is that it doesn't play nicely (or at all) with Winetricks. But if you install CrossOver, Wine, and Winetrick, they can be made to work on the same bottled applications.
<maitake> 0
<maitake> 0gb_us: yeah I realized that about PlayonLinux
<maitake> Kind of annoyed the OCD in me. why not just installed wine 1.5 and be done? It had copies of 1.4 installed too i thought
<[0gb_us]> Okay, I just Yeah, it seems to use local copeis even if you have global copies, I think.
<maitake> that's annoying i think :(
<maitake> but i'm kind of a newbie at setting up wine efficiently so i kept using playonlinux anyway
<[0gb_us]> Indeed. Which is one of two reasons I use CrossOver instead.
<[0gb_us]> It turns out today's full screen issues were caused by a bug in Xubuntu, a bug I've had issues with in the past. Windows keep getting jammed under the upper panel.
<[0gb_us]> Is there a way to prevent that from happening?
<mark2013> Has anyone reading this heard of malware being distributed via the (hacked) ubuntuforums.org? Or has anyone heard, seen, read that Google Chrome or Google Chromium has been sabatoged?
<[0gb_us]> I haven't.
<Sysi> ubuntuforums has been down for a week because user names and passwords were leaked, (I) haven't heard anything about chrome(ium) recently
<elfy> neither have I
<mark2013> On the day before the hack, I got an update from Up Mgr. (btb I use Xubuntu). The update was for google chrome or chromium, I can't remember which, but it was the only update. After it d/l'd and installed, neither Chrome nor Chromium would run. Firefox would not run until deletion of profile.ini. FF and Opera now my browsers.
<Sysi> well, repositories and forums have close to nothing to do with each other
<Sysi> try running from terminal and see if you get an error message
<mark2013> I have uninstalled both Google products, re-installed them, uninstalled, re-installed, using several methods to no success.
<mark2013> Both not installed.
<elfy> I'd be extremely suprised if they had anything to do with each other
<Sysi> I'd remove conf/cache from user's directory
<mark2013> Thank you for your advice. Out.
<xubuntu836> hi
<xubuntu836> anybody out there know what could be the problem with video and dvd playback after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04? I fixed it in vlc by selecting the option "x11" video, but banshee, parole etc are still foobarred
<polo_> hi
<polo_> i need help locating te c++ sdk
<polo_> anyone here?
<bekks> Whats a c++ sdk in Linux?
<well_laid_lawn> I just use gcc
<bgd> hello
<Nazarov> non
#xubuntu 2014-07-21
<xubuntu746> Hello...
<xubuntu746> Quit
<wilsonjl3> is there a program for xubuntu that lets me put an editable list/reminder on my desktop?
<wilsonjl3> (i used Rainmeter when i had windows 8)
<wilsonjl3> nevermind, found something called conky
<wilsonjl3> is there a way to search for files/saved stuff?
<xubuntu329> HI, I'm having trouble getting audio output from my usb audio interface plz halp
<GarrettHylltun> Hello, anyone awake here?
<SirLagz> GarrettHylltun: nope.
<GarrettHylltun> Shhhhhhh
<GarrettHylltun> Awake or not, I gotta ask for some help if anyone's awake.  Xubuntu 14.04 x64.  Trying to add debian repositories to my sources, but it just refuses take.  Any times on getting through this?
<GarrettHylltun> err, any tips
<SirLagz> I wouldn't be adding Debian repos to a Ubuntu system, but that's me. What are you trying to do ?
<GarrettHylltun> I use PureBasic for my programming needs and I need a few libs that do not seem to be in the current repos.
<SirLagz> what libs would they be ? Anything in Debian should also be in Ubuntu.
<GarrettHylltun> "/user/bin/ld:  cannot find -lX11"
<SirLagz> Is PureBasic packaged ?
<GarrettHylltun> nope :-(
<GarrettHylltun> here's libs listed in readme:  libstdc++ devel, iodbc, libwebkit.so, libgnomeprintui2.2, libgnomeprintui2.2-devel, xine, SDL 1.2 devel
<SirLagz> can you pastebin the output of `ldd /path/to/purebasic` ?
<GarrettHylltun> earlier this week I used a kubutu based distro and was able to apt get the files.
<SirLagz> Kubuntu based ? what distro was that ?
<stemid> that's probably an error in the Makefile
<stemid> since it says cannot find -lX11
<SirLagz> heh...didn't occur to me that it's being compiled. oops...
<stemid> and obviously you don't need debian repos for X11
<stemid> since you're most likely already running X
<stemid> xorg-devel maybe
<stemid> I don't remember off the top of my head what it's called
<GarrettHylltun> NetRunner
<stemid> xorg-dev
<GarrettHylltun> k
<GarrettHylltun> xorg-dev not installed, going to do that now.
<GarrettHylltun> Ok, ran it's checking script, it said to:  apt-get install gcc g++ libc6-dev libsdl1.2-dev libgtk2.0-dev libgnomeprint2.2-dev unixodbc-dev libgnome2-dev libxine-dev libgnomeprintui2.2-dev libxxf86vm-dev
<GarrettHylltun> did so and got this:  libstdc++ not found. libstdc++ devel package need to be installed to use PureBasic garrett@garrett-desktop:~/Programs/PureBasic$ sudo apt-get install gcc g++ libc6-dev libsdl1.2-dev libgtk2.0-dev libgnomeprint2.2-dev unixodbc-dev libgnome2-dev libxine-dev libgnomeprintui2.2-dev libxxf86vm-dev [sudo] password for garrett:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state informa
<GarrettHylltun> likely the libgnomeprint that's holding me up.
<GarrettHylltun> Well thanks for trying to help me out.. very much appreciated.
<Meerkat> according to systemd documentation it will handle lid switch and power key events if those values are uncommented in /etc/systemd/logind.conf. What handles those events if the systemd config values are commented out?
<xubuntu071> #xubuntu got an error saying grub not loaded
<xubuntu882> #xubuuntu
<xubuntu882> join#xubuntu
<xubuntu882> hi everyone
<baizon> xubuntu882: ?
<xubuntu882> ip messanger send message but not receive message
<abanabee7> I have an issue, I am running on an SSD & for some reason the system shuts down randomly and says it has TRIMMED some stuff
<cfhowlett> !info trim
<ubottu> Package trim does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> abanabee7 ask in #ubuntu
<abanabee7> cfhowlett: alright
<Ad1> hi
<Ad1> i've got a problem with Xfce desktop on my Xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Ad1 details
<Ad1> something is wrong with icons, when i shut down my computer, and run it again then the icons are in random positions
<Ad1> it doesn't remember position of icons on my desktop
<cfhowlett> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ad1> i can move it like i want, bun after next reboot or run all icons will have random position
<cfhowlett> Ad1 if no response here, see #xfce    I would guess you've got "remember session" set on         *guess*
<Ad1> hmm i'll check it
<Ad1> it was working properly when i've got fresh instalation of Xubuntu, but i've got problem with deleting folders on desktop, and i have upgraded the xfce, and it begin the problem with icons
<Ad1> brb, reboot :)
<Ad1> it doesn't work :<
<cfhowlett> Ad1 radical suggestion: nuke your xfce configuration folders.  they'll reset back to defaults.
<Ad1> cfhowlett: i've tried deleting files from ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/ but it doesn't work, hmm... i'll try to remove whole ~/.config/xfce4
<Ad1> brb
<Ad1> well, it still doesn't work
<cfhowlett> Ad1 weirdness.  ask #xfce channel
<cfhowlett> or xfce.org forums
<elfy> pretty sure there are bugs reported for both the delete from desktop and the icon moving about issues
<cfhowlett> elfy do tell.  as I only run LTS and haven't upgraded to 14.04 yet, I am behind the times.
 * elfy is wandering about in tbird atm trying to find them :)
<elfy> bug 1190990
<ubottu> bug 1307251 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1190990 xfdesktop doesn't save the arrangement of desktop icons after a resolution change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307251
<elfy> which says it's fixed released
<elfy> bug 1294209
<ubottu> bug 1294209 in xfdesktop "Deleting files from desktop freezes machine for short period" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294209
<elfy> which was fixed and then regressed I believe
<Ad1> well bug 1294209 is fixed, but i still have a problem with position of my icons on desktop
<ubottu> bug 1294209 in xfdesktop "Deleting files from desktop freezes machine for short period" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294209
<beeblebrox> test
<dsprc> beeblebrox: Segmentation fault: Unexpected end of line expected
<Infant> hello. is there any way ctrl-t in thunar open ~ dir, but not copy current dir? same goes to terminal
<guest-lucas> hi, I tried to look on the net, but found no solution. The text under the icons on the desktop is not centered. Is that normal/known/bug/etc. and is there a workaround? Thanks
<markv> Hi
<markv> I have issues on startup
<markv> Logging in takes a while
<markv> Also firefox starts as soon as I login
<markv> Can I stop it from starting?
<Infant> markv go to settings then search for startup and look at application autostart. u should be able to remove firefox from there and stop it from auto loading :)
<markv> Infant, It's not there
<Infant> there is no firefox in application autostart list?
<markv> Nope
<markv> Or skype
<baizon> markv: saved sessions?
<Infant> markv sorry im out of ideas
<markv> Maybe
<kgb> guys, if you don't mind.. can some1 plz lemme know: what software 2 use, to mount NTFS partitions - since they're not automounted by Thunar, when running in Oracle VM :-(
<Infant> good catch!
<baizon> if not, clear .cache/session
<markv> lol yea, firefox, right at the top
<baizon> markv: if not, clear .cache/session
<markv> I'l delete .cache
<markv> Thanks!
<kgb> ^^ .cache/sessions
<kgb> watch for permissions, when removing root folders btw.
<jcat> hi
<jcat> didn't know if this would be a good place to ask questions...
<baizon> markv: ofc dont forget to log out and in again ;)
<baizon> !ask | jcat
<ubottu> jcat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jcat> Okay, WELL, long story short: I was using Linux mint, and all of a sudden couldn't connect to any wireless network, I decided to install xubuntu, which also couldn't connect to any wireless network (I tested 4 that worked previously), but the installer also crashed. Out of desperation, I'm trying regular ubuntu (ugh) and it ALSO couldn't connect to any wireless network, but so far, the installer is working
<jcat> I think the crash was due to ubiquity or something
<jcat> nevermind, it crashed
<baizon> jcat: try switching to the oss drivers
<baizon> this worked for me
<jcat> I'll have to research that, not sure how to do that. Also, I'm using an Acer c720p chromebook for the record, 2 GB RAM
<jcat> It's just weird because these problems literally came out of nowhere
<baizon> jcat: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/hardware-devices.html
<baizon> jcat: "Disabling restricted drivers"
<ochosi> anyone around who can do a 14.04 clean install for us quickly? we direly need a patch to be confirmed (today) to get it into 14.04.1
 * ochosi has a terribly slow connection today :/
<baizon> ochosi: Virtualbox is ok?
<ochosi> sure
<ochosi> we need a fix from -proposed to be tested
<ochosi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1342065
<jcat> I'll assume disabling the OSS drivers can be done during install? I'm setting up the flash drive for booting now
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1342065 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] xubuntu-default-settings 14.04.5" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ochosi> baizon: i just realized you don't need to do a full install...
<ochosi> baizon: just install the updated package (xubuntu-default-settings 14.04.5) and then create a new user
<ochosi> then see whether the settings has been set correctly in xfconf
<baizon> ochosi:
<jcat> So, in order to boot, I have to set mem=1949M in the boot options. That wouldn't mess anything up now, would it? It hadn't caused issues for me in previous installs...
<baizon> ochosi: where is the package?
<ochosi> baizon: nvm, elfy was kind enough to do it
<ochosi> we just needed that verification to happen very quickly because the deadline is *now* :)
<baizon> damn sorry, I'm  just finishing baking a cake :(
<baizon> ok
<ochosi> heh, focus on your cake then ;)
<baizon> but now I'm available
<baizon> no no its in the oven already :D
<ochosi> if you wanna help with testing in general, i think elfy would really appreciate a hand
<baizon> now, or in general?
<baizon> jcat: im not sure, but afterwards also
<baizon> jcat: if you disable, no additional things need to be installed
<jcat> Sorry, I know you guys are busy and all, but I still cannot connect to any wireless network in the xubuntu installer. Also, no additonal drivers were listed to disable
<ochosi> baizon: in general
<jcat> And the installer keeps crashing :(
<baizon> jcat: check your memory
<baizon> ochosi: ok
<baizon> jcat: so dont connect while installing
<baizon> do it afterwards
<jcat> baizon: the installer keeps crashing
<baizon> jcat: with what message?
<jcat> baizon: I'll resend it when it crashes next
<kgb> jcat: just maybe, sometimes the cd/usb installer will crash and the dvd won't; & vice-versa
<kgb> (for a quick fix)
<jcat> kgb: This laptop doesn't have an optical drive, unfortunately. But I've never run into these problem before! EVen on my install that was stable ansd running fine, all of a sudden started acting up out of nowhere
<kgb> :(
<baizon> jcat: so check your memory then
<jcat> baizon: by "check my mempry", do you mean check for stability? Should I run a memory test, I guess?
<knome> jcat, when it crashes the next time, just run 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' while you are running the installer to file a bug with additional information about the system
<jcat> knome: Okay, I will, Running the installer now... here we go
<baizon> all has been said :D
<jcat> knome: Okay, problem type: bug, package: ubiquity 2.18.7
<knome> jcat, keep on going until you've finished the bug filing; then developers can look at it
<jcat> knome: ApportVersion: 2.14.1-0ubuntu3, Architecture: amd64, CasperVersion: 1.340, DistroRelease: Ubuntu 14.04, InstallCmdLine: initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash -- mem=1949 BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi
<jcat> knome: oh dear, I added the mem thing to the boot options, I hope that didn't do it
<knome> jcat, please do not paste the bug information here
<knome> jcat, if you want, you can paste the bug number once you've filed
<jcat> knome: Oh... I thought that's what you said to do...
<jcat> knome: bug filing, got it
<jcat> knome: but does the InstallCmdLine pose an issue? I had to add "mem=1949M" to the boot options in order to boot with close to 2G of RAM
<kgb> but.. 2gb of ram is fine, y alter any boot options then (sorz if i missed it)
<kgb> *just sayin'
<jcat> So... How exactly can I file this bug if it can;t connect to the internet? Does it compile into some package I can transfer to another computer or...?
<kgb> gah xD
<knome> jcat, you can use 'ubuntu-bug --save=filename ubiquity'
<knome> jcat, and then move that file to another computer that has an internet connection
<jcat> knome: sorry for all the questions. Once I've moved the file, what do I do with it? I moved it to a windows machine
<brokenaudio> is xfce ever getting an update to gtk3 or qt?
<baizon> brokenaudio: someday :D
<baizon> brokenaudio: https://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.12/roadmap/gtk3
<brokenaudio> xfce is starting to have age issues, on suse and fedora things like theming are falling apart
<brokenaudio> How do I undecorate a window?
<jcat4> I was here earlier. I have an acer c720p, originally running linuc mint that, out of no where, was suddenly unable to connect to any wireless network. I've tried reinstalling multiple distors, but none could connect to wifi either, and all of the installers chrashed, howveer, I was able to boot into xubuntu although the installer crashed, but I still can't connect to wifi. It will see the networks, I'll enter the passphrases, and it w
<jcat4> and eventually fail to connect. I have no idea what to do, please help
<Ziko> jcat4: try ask in #ubuntu maybe someone will help you
<knome> Ziko, it is not exactly helpful to point people directly at other channels..
<Ziko> just think maybe him on rush knome
#xubuntu 2014-07-22
<xubuntu402> list
<knome> xubuntu402, welcome.
<oneof3> hello.may i safely disable "Xfce Settings Helper" from startup?
<ObrienDave> hmm, not sure. where do you find that?
<ObrienDave> you mean xfsettingsd?
<oneof3> settings manager --->Sessions and startup
<ObrienDave> i don't see 'xfce settings helper' in mine
<oneof3> shrugs lol
<oneof3> ty anyway m8
<ObrienDave> does not seem to hurt turning it off http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5039
<ObrienDave> such impatience in the world
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<Guest59648> please i need help i have googled everything no help need a pro
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest59648> i cant get emerald or compiz to work on xubuntu 14.04 emerald -- replace does nothing trying to get slickness black theme to work and compiz wont start
<Guest59648> and if i do compiz -- replace and i lose my borders what command do i use to get stock decorator to work ?
<Guest59648> so i can tell you guys wat it says when i try to get compiz to work
<Guest59648> ive been trying to figure this out for days anyhelp there use to be a compiz room if someone can send me the room name would help thanks
<omrikap> hello, is there an option of "sticky edges" on xubuntu when working with two displays?
<bala> Hello
<bala> anyone here? Needed a bit of help
<baizon> !ask | bala
<ubottu> bala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bala> Okay
<bala> thanks guys I am asking the question
<bala> I have Xubuntu 14.04 LTS and I installed Gnome 3.10 from the Repos
<bala> Issue is even after changing the resolution to 1024*768 in the display manager Gnome still keeps reverting to the default 800*600 at every reboot.
<bala> The same issue is not there with XFCE though.
<bala> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<baizon> bala: well this is a gnome question
<bala> i thought you guys may have some experience
<bala> asked at gnome as well
<baizon> bala: i would recommend to ask it in #gnome
<bala> Already done baizon mate
<baizon> sorry i dont even use gnome
<bala> what do you use?
<bala> XFCE or KDE?
<baizon> xfce
<bala> okay
<bala> i just installed Gnome 3 to test it
<bala> does ubuntu-gnome have an IRC?
<baizon> bala: #ubuntu-gnome
<Mountain_R> Hi, I have a problem from several days and nobody on the xubuntu or ubuntu official supports have fix it. My monitor switch off after 1 minute of inactivity, I have unistalled the screensaver and power manager but still i have this problem form several weeks, how I have to do?
<Mountain_R> I have a Xubuntu 14.04   64bit
<ochosi> Mountain_R: you can easily check the timeouts by running "xset q" in the terminal
<ochosi> uninstalling the power-manager and light-locker doesn't really help
<ochosi> you can go to the settings manager and open light locker settings, that should enable you to configure those timeouts
<ochosi> (unless you removed that too)
<Mountain_R> ochosi, now I check, thanks but if I well remember light locker has been uninstalled
<Mountain_R> ochosi, take a look please:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835452/
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i've installed xming on a winxp. But can't run any GUI apps on my xubuntu laptop
<XATRIX> putty says- leafpad: Cannot open display:
<XATRIX> Jul 22 16:03:32 Acer-D255E sshd[13841]: error: Failed to allocate internet-domain X11 display socket.
<XATRIX> X11forwarding is set to on in sshd.conf
<XATRIX> Ok, i've made it
<XATRIX> AddressFamily inet
<bluesabre> Is anybody interested in helping with SRU verification for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/menulibre/+bug/1323405 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1323405 in menulibre (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Please backport menulibre-2.0.4 to trusty" [High,Fix committed]
<bluesabre> There are five bugs remaining to be verified, please let me know if you're interested in helping out
<bluesabre> Ideally we can confirm the fixes today and include this release with the 14.04.1 release
<ObrienDave> i would try to help but i can't get menulibre to run
<ObrienDave> or alacarte
<ochosi> ObrienDave: how come?
<ochosi> (maybe bluesabre can help with that too)
<ObrienDave> i have menulibre running from terminal with sudo menulibre, throws errors, sec
<ObrienDave> WARNING:menulibre: getDefaultMenuPrefix() 'No menu prefix found, MenuLibre will not function properly.'
<ochosi> why sudo??
<ObrienDave> only way it will run,
<ochosi> right, so what happens if you run it as a normal user?
<ObrienDave> ERROR:/build/buildd/gnome-menus-3.10.1/./libmenu/gmenu-tree.c:4022:preprocess_layout_info: assertion failed: (!directory->preprocessed)
<ObrienDave> Aborted (core dumped)
<ochosi> you're on 14.04, right?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ochosi> have you enabled the proposed updates?
<ObrienDave> not that i know of
<ochosi> ok, go to settings manager > software and updates
<ochosi> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07222014-035638pm.php
<ochosi> then enable them here ^
<ochosi> you then need to run sudo apt-get update and if you want to upgrade menulibre specifically after that "sudo apt-get install menulibre"
<ochosi> that'll upgrade it
<ObrienDave> i have all of that as of 10 minutes ago
<ObrienDave> let me redo it
<ochosi> what version of menulibre do you have installed now?
<ochosi> apt-cache policy menulibre
<ObrienDave> checking
<ObrienDave> Installed: 2.0.4-1~ubuntu14.04.1
<ochosi> right, that's the latest version
<ochosi> no idea why you can't run it then
<ochosi> hopefully bluesabre can help you to debug it
<ObrienDave> would like that, the current menu order busg the _(&_^)&*^)&*% out of me :))
<ObrienDave> *bugs
<ochosi> dunno, menulibre 2.0.4 runs fine here
<ObrienDave> it's been buggy for quite some time. i gave up using it
<bluesabre> ObrienDave: congrats, you're experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre/+bug/1313276
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313276 in MenuLibre "Crash of Menulibre and Alacarte due to conflict in xfce-applications.menu" [Critical,Fix released]
<bluesabre> to fix that, you need to remove ~/.config/xfce-applications.menu
<bluesabre> and then reopen
<bluesabre> gotta run, bbl
<ObrienDave> k, tnx :)
<bluesabre> er, this bug it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menulibre/+bug/1307729
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307729 in gnome-menus "preprocess_layout_info: assertion failed: (!directory->preprocessed)" [Medium,New]
<bluesabre> but same fix
<bluesabre> basically, 2.0.3 breaks the menu file
<bluesabre> 2.0.4 does not break it, but cannot repair it
<bluesabre> so you have to start fresh
<ObrienDave> ok,will do. thanks
<ochosi> bluesabre: i guess after this is generally not a huge problem, but maybe a "reset" button would help?
<ObrienDave> cant find xfce-applications.menu
<bluesabre> ~/.config/menus/
<bluesabre> sorry
<bluesabre> gotta go
<ObrienDave> ok, i should have guessed with the .menu extension. thanks
<Atlantean1> hello everyone
<Atlantean1> just installing xubuntu
<ObrienDave> bluesabre, \o/ it worked, thanks
<Pici> 70
<ochosi> ObrienDave: i guess now you can verify the SRUs ;)
<ObrienDave> how do i do that?
<ochosi> ObrienDave: that's simple, take a bug like this one for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre/+bug/1318209
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1318209 in MenuLibre "Add launchers to empty categories" [High,Fix released]
<ochosi> just try to confirm what the bug says
<ochosi> i.e. "As of menulibre 2.0.4, "Add Launcher" now inserts a new launcher into the currently selected directory."
<ochosi> if that works for you, you add a comment to the bug and change the tag from "verification-needed" to "verification-done"
<ObrienDave> ok, let me take a look
<ObrienDave> ok, it worked, let me change the tag
<ochosi> ObrienDave: cool, also add a comment please
<ochosi> here's another one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre/+bug/1214815
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1214815 in MenuLibre "Menulibre doesn't escape Exec key properly where spaces in " [Low,Fix released]
<ObrienDave> yay, first bug fix verification
<ObrienDave> ochosi, is the comment ok?
<ObrienDave> https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre/+bug/1318209
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1318209 in MenuLibre "Add launchers to empty categories" [High,Fix released]
<ochosi> yeah, you could've said something like "tested it here and it works", but it's ok how you did it
<ochosi> ObrienDave: ^
<ObrienDave> ok, baib
<xubuntu248> hello can anybody help
<xangua> people can try to help only if you tell what your problem is
<xubuntu248> my problem is my laptop bluetooth isnt work hp 550
<xubuntu774> hello, i have problems installing xubuntu 14.04 on a raid device, with ubuntu 14.04 it ran just fine
<xubuntu135> Anyone on?
#xubuntu 2014-07-23
<b_adl_y> hi first time installer!
<xubuntu596> hi
<Guest58372> hi
<xubuntu596> Anyone know how to install themes in xfce?
<Guest58372> ha,I have the same question
<Guest58372> you can copy your themes files to you home directory like .theme or .icon
<xangua> for icons extract them in you ~/.icons directory for themes in your ~/.themes directory
<Guest58372> hi xangua, how to change the theme about login screen?
<Guest58372> is the xubuntu using lightgdm? should I change the lightgdm themes?
<xubuntu122> Hello?
<xubuntu122> My xubuntu installation is stuck
<xubuntu122> last line says "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source(i386)"
<xubuntu122> any ideas?
<ObrienDave> how long do you wait before killing the install?
<xubuntu122> i  have not killed yet
<xubuntu122> but its been like 20 min in that line
<ObrienDave> hmm, don't know
<Guest58372> the system is installing the new kernel?
<xubuntu122> it is an old laptop...may be xubuntu is  too much for this computer
<ObrienDave> seriously doubt that
<ObrienDave> could be just that slow
<ObrienDave> how old? cpu. freq, etc?
<xubuntu122> i will wait
<xubuntu122> pentium M,
<xubuntu122> 1 GB ram
<xubuntu122> and  running at...i dont now
<xubuntu122> i just want to give life back to this machina
<ObrienDave> should work, probably in the 1.25 to 1.75 GHz range
<xubuntu122> yes, it is a latittude 505D
<xubuntu122> D505
<ObrienDave> http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-latitude-d505/
<Guest58372> you can type the free command in terminal, and this command will print the memory status in system
<ObrienDave> for now, i would think it is just that slow
<xubuntu122> that is the one,  let me see...
<genoobie> hey all
<ObrienDave> hey
<xubuntu122> hello
<genoobie> hey just installed xubuntu
<genoobie> only one small problem
<genoobie> wireless
<genoobie> I have a broadcom wifi card and there are too many options for me to wrap my head around
<ObrienDave> do you have it enabled?
<genoobie> ObrienDave: not sure
<genoobie> There's no wireless if that is what you mean
<genoobie> at any rate it seems on the webpage
<ObrienDave> at the top, you should see an icon like two arrows
<ObrienDave> click it
<genoobie> right now I am cabled in.
<xubuntu122> Thanks   ObrienDave,  I will wait 10 min more before killing the installation...
<Guest58372> maybe you use the ifconfig command is better
<ObrienDave> near the bottom, look for "enable wi-fi"
<genoobie> no such option
<genoobie> so I need the driver AND firmware I am guessing?
<ObrienDave> is your wi-fi hardware switch on?
<genoobie> no sure how to determine...
<genoobie> ObrienDave: yes
<genoobie> but the screen comes up at the boot that there's an issue ucode5.fw
<genoobie> I cannot remember the exact phrasing but essentially I am missing the firmware
<ObrienDave> hmm, not sure about that. try looking on broadcom site
<genoobie> well I was looking at ubuntu docs and it is supported, but there are too many options
<genoobie> b43, wl, and wl has some of its own options
<genoobie> just too confusing
<ObrienDave> you'll probably need drivers and firmware from broadcom
<genoobie> right
<genoobie> ObrienDave: I see that my chipset is supported
<genoobie> but not sure which avenue to take
<ObrienDave> what is the model # of the wi-fi?
<genoobie> 4311
<genoobie> see it's confusing
<genoobie> there's a lot of choices
<ObrienDave> no, that is not the model #
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> ObrienDave: when I sudo modprobe b43, there's no output
<genoobie> if I do sudo modprobe wl says FATAL module not found
<genoobie> so I'm guessing the installed picked b43
<genoobie> *installer
<genoobie> so that's what I'll go with
<genoobie> any way to verify that the b43 driver is installed?
<ObrienDave> daftykins gave you a command to get the model number, please don't crosspost in multiple channels
<genoobie> BCM4311 is the only "model number" that comes up with lspci
<ObrienDave> that is the b43xx model i sent you the help link for
<ObrienDave> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ObrienDave> that adapter needs to die a slow, painful death LOL
<hoijui> using an external USB mouse, the mouse goes somehow into 'deactivated mode', meaning nothing happens with the cursos when i move the mouse, until i click a button
<hoijui> this happens after aproximately 4 or 5 seconds of not moving the mouse
<hoijui> what is that? how can i deactivate it?
<ObrienDave> the mouse is going into sleep mode. not sure how to fix that. i bought a wireless Logitech mouse. cured that problem
<hoijui> thanks
<hoijui> aha!
<hoijui> it works when i plugged in the netbook (power)
<hoijui> that works for me for now
<hoijui> ah.. guess there has ot be a power setting for that then...
<allons-y> hi
<allons-y> can I install xubuntu from xubuntu, i.e. without having to reboot the computer and starting the instalation from a USB or a CD?
<ObrienDave> allons-y, don't think so
<bekks> you have to reboot to boot into the new installation, in all cases. But you can install Ubuntu using debootstrap.
<hoijui> you mean.. update?
<hoijui> (ah, dual boot)
<allons-y> no, no
<allons-y> the problem is that my BIOS does not detect USB nor Cds
<hoijui> ok. i found no settings related to mouse and power, but .. well.. thanks ObrienDave
<allons-y> (I've already configured it in order to boot from a USB/CD, but nothing happens)
<hoijui> in some bioses you have to change multiple settings for it to work
<allons-y> so I was wondering if I can, at least, start the instalation within a previous instaled system, which in my case is Xubuntu
<allons-y> it's worst than that, belive me
<allons-y> worse*
<timmy-> hi everyone,I have a question how to change my login screen themes in xubuntu 14.04?
<timmy-> I wanna to change the style of login window
<baizon> timmy-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<timmy-> baizon: thanks, I  will read that later
<Junka> what is the package name for the thing that when i play a video in parole player and i dont have the proper codec it pop up to automatically install them
<ObrienDave> xubuntu-restricted-extras should work for you
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave DAMMIT man!  Did you babyoil your fingertips or something?
<Junka> ObrienDave, yes but that's not what i am asking
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, nope, just bored and looking to get snarky ;P
 * cfhowlett slams face into keyboard
<ObrienDave> rofl
<ObrienDave> Junka, let me fire up parole and look
<Junka> it only comes up when u dont have the proper codec installed
<ObrienDave> sorry, i don't see anything like that.
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, you promised to be good, i didn't ;P
<ochosi> err, missed him
<ochosi> in case Junka returns, that's a dialog that is part of Parole, but that uses a gstreamer script to install codecs
<ObrienDave> junka is on main channel now
<ObrienDave> ochosi, did all the bug checks get finished earlier? i had to take a nap
<ochosi> ObrienDave: yup, they've meanwhile been verified
<ObrienDave> oh, cool \o/
<ochosi> if you wanna help with testing, that'd be good to know. also feel free to check in with elfy about it (he's our QA lead)
<ObrienDave> i was helping with testing before the last release, and i kid elfy about being shorter than me on occasion :))
<ochosi> heh good
 * ochosi isn't really aware of who is regularly testing
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<ObrienDave> i do want to get back into utopic daily testing though
<omgitsMATT> As I was cleaning my keyboard I accidently pressed the power button and booted the laptop on, instead of typing my password in to mount my hdd I just powered it off and pulled the battery out of the back and kept wiping the keyboard off.
<omgitsMATT> Now every time it turns on it asks me to either boot into Ubuntu or to select Advancecd options. I select the recovery option and then select resume normal boot and I can get into my desktop. Any idea on how I could get it back to normal?
<ObrienDave> dual boot?
<omgitsMATT> Nope
<ObrienDave> tried boot-repair?
<omgitsMATT> No, I'll google that now, thanks
<ObrienDave> should be in the repos
<omgitsMATT> Thanks ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> welcome
<xubuntu672> Hello, We try to access to http://localhost:8082 and we got this error HTTP ERROR: 404
<xubuntu672> NOT_FOUND RequestURI=/
<xubuntu672> we are using livegeoserver Xubuntu
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu672: have you tried to access http://localhost:8082/geoserver/web to verify if the GeoServer web page opens?
<xubuntu672> same error HTTP ERROR: 404  NOT_FOUND RequestURI=/
<xubuntu672> the port 8082 is open
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu672: maybe having a read at ftp://ftp.remotesensing.org/livedvd/doc-dev/tests.html might somehow be of some help
<xubuntu672> we read ftp://ftp.remotesensing.org/livedvd/doc-dev/tests.html and we do not found answer
<xubuntu672> this are the steep that we follow:
<xubuntu672> 1 - install liveosgeo
<xubuntu672> 2 - start geoserver
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu672: is the GeoServer actually running and not disabled or stopped?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu672: was it port 8082 the one you nominated when you installed Geoserver?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu672: are there any http services is using the same port?
<xubuntu200> Hello, We try to access to http://localhost:8082/geoserver/web and we got this error HTTP ERROR: 404 NOT_FOUND RequestURI=/ we are using livegeoserver Xubuntu
<xubuntu200> my geoserver service is running
<xubuntu200> the port 8082 is open and any other services are using it
<xubuntu200> ?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu200: do you have Tomcat running on that same machine?
<xubuntu200> yes I have tomcat
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu200: there were reportes about that as a cause for failure
<xubuntu200> where can I see the reports?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu200: google is your frined ;)
<Mountain_R> Hi to everyone, I have a problem fromseveral weeks, the monitor swith it down after 1 minute, I have uninstalled xscreensaver, light DM....(I don't remember the name), and I have deactivated power manager. Always the same problem. A Xubuntu IRC user suggested me to give this command in the terminal: xset q, the result is this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842772/  Can someone help me I am going mad. Thanks
<Mountain_R> Seems that the timeout 60 is the answer, if I am correct how to change it? or better.. how to change it with a GUI like xscreensaver because seems that they have not effect on this system setting....
<Mountain_R> there is someone?
<kgb> hobbits
<kgb> Mountain_R: btw., i've NEVER had a *problem* like that; where the monitor would go to sleep all on its own. xD (question is, what did you change :))
<Mountain_R> kgb, nothing, i have becomed to change after that I have got this problem
<kgb> Mountain_R: nVidia graphics adapter?.. can you try nvidia-settings?
<Mountain_R> sure
<kgb> (not 100% sure if there are options for it, though)
<Mountain_R> it's a command?
<kgb> *Oracle VM doesn't do too well with it.. no it's a program.
<kgb> Mountain_R: it has dependencies, though!.. so, be careful that it won't modify your current video driver
<Mountain_R> ok
<Mountain_R> nvidia x server setting?
<kgb> yup, the way i do it - is to install nvidia-settings from Synaptic, for example
<kgb> (but i'm always on the default video drivers)
<Mountain_R> kgb, installe but I can't find it..
<Mountain_R> found
<Mountain_R> there is nothing in the configurations
<kgb> :-(
<Mountain_R> kgb, profile and rules, empty
<kgb> Mountain_R: as root, are you in a VM?.. i was just thinking MAYBE to use nvidia-settings to make a xorg.conf or make it manually (https://askubuntu.com/questions/227109/cannot-find-xorg-conf-in-xubuntu-12-10) and then PERHAPS it can be used to override whatever's causing the issue (but maybe i'm going about this all wrong, sorz; as i'm mostly guessing, as you can tell :))
<kgb> *http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123353&p=12546857#post12546857
<kgb> (though it's prolly NOT the place to do what you need)
<bnjmnlrd> well haven't been on one of these in quite some time.
<bnjmnlrd> noob alert so here's my question. I'm running a distro of Xubuntu on a tecra A9 laptop. all seems to work well except for the dvd player.
<bazhang> what distro
<bnjmnlrd> so you mean which version?
<bazhang> is this MINT or something?
<bnjmnlrd> xubuntu
<bazhang> what program are you trying to play the dvd with
<bnjmnlrd> VLC
<bazhang> what error, if any
<bnjmnlrd> getting it
<bazhang> what about mplayer, does that do it
<Mountain_R> kgb, get it, I will try  thanks
<lucasflite> Hola acabo de actualizar el software de mi compu pero no se como activar de nuevo en la barra de tareas el icono de los wireles
<lucasflite> alguien podría ayudarme
<lucasflite> :(
<bluesabre> !es | lucasflite
<ubottu> lucasflite: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lucasflite> gracias!!!
#xubuntu 2014-07-24
<jcerles> excelente xubuntu
<theToastIsDone> hey all, ive got xubuntu on a virtualbox installation and i'm trying to allow automounting of my mac host
<theToastIsDone> as far as i can tell, virtualbox installed guest additions fine
<theToastIsDone> and i have the dependencies,. etc
<theToastIsDone> i just need to mount the sf_folder1, sf_folder2
<theToastIsDone> how do i do that?
<ObrienDave> you might try asking in #vbox
<pr0metheu5> Hi, guys. Whenever I try to wake my computer up from hibernation, I get stuck at a dark screen. I hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and the last thing says "setversion 1.4 failed." Something about permission being denied.
<docsaintly> I have two screens on my computer with Xubuntu installed and I can't drag applications from one screen to another. Any ideas?
<vrkalak> damn, I know to do that, I can't remember ... give me a minute
<vrkalak> docsaintly, go to ... Xfce Menu > Setting > Window Manager > Advanced > Windows Snapping
<docsaintly> ooh great, sec :D
<docsaintly> hrm, i mean a physical screen, not a workspace
<docsaintly> but both "wrap workspaces" buttons are checked
<docsaintly> The right monitor is the primary monitor, and when I had two workspaces there, if I drag a window do the left, it moves it to the other workspace instead of the other screen. I disabled the second workspace and the problem is still there
<vrkalak> docsaintly, I have 2 monitor on my PC ... Xfce works them both
<docsaintly> vrkalak: they both work on mine as well. I can drag the cursor to the left monitor just fine
<docsaintly> but I can't drag a window over
<docsaintly> it gets stuck on the right screen
<vrkalak> i see
<vrkalak> the left is the 'primary' screen, you can do drag-drop from left - right monitor dragged
<vrkalak> I am on the my main PC, at the moment
<vrkalak> not*
<pr0metheu5> Hey guys. How do I install gnome shell 3.10 on 14.04?
<elfy> pr0metheu5: should be in the package manager
<Unit193> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 300 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<pr0metheu5> elfy, I'm having difficulties, something about package dependence
<pr0metheu5> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pr0metheu5> gnome-contacts: gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0-libmozjs-24-0 but it is a virtual package
<pr0metheu5>              Depends: libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu11 is to be installed
<pr0metheu5>              Depends: libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu11 is to be installed
<pr0metheu5>              Depends: libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4) but 2:1.7.1.901-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<pr0metheu5>              Depends: gnome-shell-common (= 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2) but 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 is to be installed
<pr0metheu5> "
<elfy> I'd not know I'm afraid - it's a long time since I used gnome
<pr0metheu5> okay, thanks anyway =]
<mapps> grab the packages off the web
<mapps> and manually install the .debs would work
<elfy> pr0metheu5: you might find you get more appropriate help in #ubuntu
<pr0metheu5> elfy, I'm trying there too, already, hehe. Thanks.
<pr0metheu5> mapps, I can't find the debs -_-
<mapps> pr0metheu5
<mapps> moment
<mapps> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/libpulse-mainloop-glib0/1:0.99.1-0ubuntu3
<mapps> search launchpad and packages.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> ....Pulling a file from Oneiric?  Not the best plan.
<pr0metheu5> I really didn't think it would be this difficult to install gnome-shel
<pr0metheu5> shell*
<mapps> what about
<mapps> sudo apt-get -f install
<pr0metheu5> nothing -_-
<pr0metheu5> the error I'm getting is "gnome-shell : Depends: evolution-data-server (>= 3.7.90) but it is not going to be installed
<pr0metheu5> "
<mapps> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd4/libpulse0/1:0.99.1-0ubuntu3
<mapps> isnt this what u need pr0metheu5
<mapps> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome-desktop-environment
<elfy> mapps: why do you keep pointing to oneiric packages?
<mapps> oh
<mapps> thought it was useful
<mapps> sorry
<mapps> whats oneiric?
<Unit193> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<elfy> an old version
<pr0metheu5> is gnome3next ppa installed by default? Do I need it to install gnome-shell in 14.04?
<elfy> no PPA's are installed by default
<pr0metheu5> bullocks
<mapps> is it not the gnome-desktop package i thought? not sure what pr0metheu5 wants really
<pr0metheu5> gnome-shell
<elfy> pr0metheu5: there is an #ubuntu-gnome channel too
<davidw> what do you guys recommend as a login manager...gdm? something else?
<Unit193> Well, lightdm is default, and not a bad one.
<Unit193> (with the lightdm-gtk-greeter of course.)
<asimionov> I use light-dm, the default one, not bad
<asimionov> are you looking for a specific feature ?
<xubuntu422> i need help
<xubuntu422> i had change my desktop fron ubuntu to xubuntu
<ObrienDave> okay
<ObrienDave> how can we help?
<xubuntu422> i just need some default app of ubuntu instead of xubuntu default app
<xubuntu422> andy commands
<xubuntu422> any command to change
<ObrienDave> the main difference is the desktop environment, most things that run in Ubuntu will run in Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> what are you looking for?
<xubuntu422> my browser my mail app all changed
<xubuntu422> now i am re installing
<ObrienDave> which browser?
<xubuntu422> i used chrome
<xubuntu422> now it is firefox
<xubuntu422> and for mail
<xubuntu422> i used thunder bird
<ObrienDave> oh in terminal, sudo apt-get google-chrome-stable
<ObrienDave> oh in terminal, sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<ObrienDave> sorry
<ObrienDave> oh in terminal, sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<ObrienDave> wow
<mission> hey guys, I just want to say thank you for making such a wonderful distro. I feel like I've tried them all already, and Xubuntu remains my favorite! Also, huge props to someone responsible for the UI/theme :)
<knome> mission, thanks, and enjoy
<ObrienDave> mission, you can thank knome for the theme, he is in charge of art direction
<knome> actually, ochosi is the artwork lead ;)
<ObrienDave> ah, cool
<knome> i've been helping with this and that
<mission> nice :) You guys do excellent work!
<nickspacek> hey folks. i'm on 14.04 and have been experiencing a frequent (but intermittent) problem going to standby for the last few weeks.
<nickspacek> after clicking standby through the shutdown menu, the screen goes black but not off (when standby works it goes turn off), then after approx. 10 seconds it shows the lock screen.
<nickspacek>  occasionally after logging in it displays a dbus error message "org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply". at this point the standby has started but not finished and my wifi is disabled. i am unable to shutdown the computer from the shutdown menu using any of the options, but if i open a terminal and do "sudo shutdown -h now" the shutdown process begins
<nickspacek> however, while the shutdown process is running the computer goes to standby. when i turn it back on, the shutdown process completes (and it leaves a resume error in my /var/crash, which seems to be because it thinks that the resume failed since the machine is only on for a couple of seconds)
<nickspacek> i have tried to find a way to track what process is not responding to the suspend, because it seems clear to me that something central is not responding like it should
<knome> nickspacek, have you filed a bug?
<nickspacek> nope, but i would be happy to if i knew what information would be useful in there. i haven't been able to find any details related to the dbus error
<nikolam> I wonder why so many apps survive logoff in xubuntu 14.04
<nikolam> xfce4-power-manager, pulseaudio, indicator-sound, init,
<nikolam> it was upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 before
<nikolam> and xfce-power-manager wouldn't die if not killed with -9
<brainwash> nikolam: looks like bug 1319787
<ubottu> bug 1319787 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Processes remain after xubuntu logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319787
<nikolam> brainwash, thenks, confirmed it
<Mountain_R> Hi to everyone, I have a problem fromseveral weeks, the monitor swith it down after 1 minute, I have uninstalled xscreensaver, light DM....(I don't remember the correct name), and I have deactivated power manager. Always the same problem. A Xubuntu IRC user suggested me to give this command in the terminal: xset q, the result is this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842772/  Seems that the timeout 60 is the answer, if I am correct how to chang
<Mountain_R> e it? or better.. how to change it with a GUI like xscreensaver because seems that they have not effect on this system setting. Can someone help me even just to set the timeout? I am going mad. Thanks
<jmill> has anyone had issues logging into xubuntu14.04 after a recent update?
<jmill> mine keeps looping back to the log in screen
<jmill> If anyone can point me to some helpful information I would appreciate it
<jmill> I can log in to my account over a tty terminal but my log in keeps looping back
<jmill> I don't know if this is an issue with light-locker or not
<jmill> I did the chown username:username .Xauthority
<jmill> but that didn't do anything
<krytarik> jmill: Try deleting it, and ".ICEauthority", as well - they will be recreated when needed.
<jmill> should I delete them while logged into the tty terminal and then switch over to the other one and try to log in again? or restart and try and log in?
<jmill> neither way worked
<jmill> krytarik: any other ideas?
<krytarik> jmill: Yep - check "~/.xsession-errors" and "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for error messages that may be relevant.
<jmill> krytarik: the .xsession-errors had a few errors pertaining to my .profile, which I messed with, I reverted the changes I made there and it worked!!! thank you so much
<krytarik> Cool. :)
<xubuntu017> I haz a question:
<xubuntu017> Is it possible to install Xubuntu without a CD or a flash drive?
<vfw> xubuntu017: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<xubuntu017> Sooo... You just put the .iso in the root directory of the drive? Like, if the drive letter was F:, the .iso would be located at "F:/Xubuntuiso.iso"?
<xubuntu017> Then you boot it?
<wlricardo_BR> Hi, everyone !! I'd like to install Quartus II 64bits on xubuntu...Where can I find help (tutorials, forum, etc...)  ?
<portlypine> Hey all
<abaday> I need help with a kickstart script for ubuntu 14.04. I need to alter this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848718/ to squeeze in a /boot partition at the beginning of the disk of 256 MB EXT2. please!
<abaday> I need help with a kickstart script for ubuntu 14.04. I need to alter this http://pastebin.com/qFYdRcpn to squeeze in a /boot partition at the beginning of the disk of 256 MB EXT2. please!
<garandil> Sorry, not that well versed in the *buntu universe abaday
<Xubuntu_Newbie> afternoon/evening
<Hedgework> hola
<Xubuntu_Newbie> does anyone here use synergy?
<Unit193> I have.
<Xubuntu_Newbie> I'm having an odd issue with the lock screen
<Xubuntu_Newbie> when using ubuntu, when I lock the screen, synergy cuts out
<Xubuntu_Newbie> have you experienced that before?
<Unit193> That'd make sense, but I don't use light-locker (with synergy).  It's a user process, so at the login screen it won't be able to take control of the system.
<Xubuntu_Newbie> is there an alternative to light-locker on xubuntu for the lock screen
<Xubuntu_Newbie> or a recommended lock screen
<Unit193> There's a few, it used to use xscreensaver.
<snuggyfoo> I'm trying to install windows 7 from an iso without a SD card reader, cd-rom. I put the files on a secondary HD and made the partition bootable. When I boot it it shoes a grub recovery prompt. Anyone know why that would be coming up?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> has anyone had issues listening to an audio attachment in Evolution, using the direct click in the audio player? (the image in the mail, such as here: http://ibin.co/1URIvqi55A75 ?
<melodie> else, have you Xubuntu users and helpers noticed the following issues? → http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,666.msg3881.html#msg3881
<qmynd> Hello I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.01 and am having trouble with my usb wireless adapters. I tried to sperate ones and both didn't work. They both show up in lsusb but not with lshw. One uses mode switching so to about worrying about that would anyone want to help me with with a wireless adapter with ID 0471:20cc
<qmynd> Avoid worrying*
<qmynd> Oops disconnected but still hear to be helped lol
<ozbrk> hi guys how can I get the chrome app launcher
<ozbrk> chrome*
#xubuntu 2014-07-25
<angel_> hi, how can i install xubuntu on a tablet?
<angel_> i have a working live usb already
<angel_> but i can't get pass unetbootin options
<n1ck0> good evening
<n1ck0> anyone awake?
<Matriks404> no, we're dead
<Unit193> No I'm not, 88BPM right now! ;)
<Matriks404> can someone say why is compositing on xfce not working anymore, i once upgraded packages, and it didn't boot, i upgraded again but no compositing :(
<Matriks404> boot to gui*
<krejsi> Hi, how do I partition automaticly with kickstart so /boot is on the first partition and the rest is LVM?
<Unit193> !crosspost | krejsi
<ubottu> krejsi: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<krejsi> sorry
<svetlana> hi
<svetlana> why is xlockmore not in the latest release? how do I lock screen if I'm not running lightdm (which has a locker command)?
 * svetlana also asked in #ubuntu, but got no reply
<garandil> does ctrl+alt+l work?
<Unit193> svetlana: lightdm is default as well, the assumption is if you can change your login manager, you can change the lock tool as well...
<svetlana> garandil, no.
<svetlana> Unit193, I'm trying to find a working lock tool.
<Unit193> xscreensaver, gnome-screensaver, etc?
<svetlana> Unit193, xscreensaver+xdm? if I switch user and then try to switch back, then I'll have to enter password twice (in xdm and in xscreensaver) so I don't consider that a "working" combination
<koegs> svetlana: i prefer lightdm and xscreensaver and completely uninstall light-locker
<Unit193> Indeed, as do I.
<svetlana> I think such solution involves entering password twice like mentioned in my last line but I'm not sure
<koegs> svetlana: with lightdm and xscreensaver, you only have to enter your password once
<svetlana> when switching back and forth? only once?
<svetlana> an unrelated question... how do I find what proprietary drivers I'm using?
<ObrienDave> software & updates, additional drivers tab would work
<svetlana> I don't have menu. how do I launch the software and updates from terminal please? :-)
<svetlana> or rather I have menu but it doesn't contain this thing
<ObrienDave> let me look
<svetlana> not necessarily to launch it but to obtain the details I'm after hehe
<ObrienDave> update-manager only thing i can find
<ObrienDave> launcher
<ObrienDave> software-properties-gtk
<svetlana> ok
<wilsonjl3> is there an emulator or something that lets me run a "windows" desktop?
<cfhowlett> wilsonjl3 virtualbox
<garandil> VirtualBox
<wilsonjl3> thank you :D
<ObrienDave> virtualbox FTW
<wilsonjl3> aha hey dave
<ObrienDave> hey wilsonjl3 how's ya?
<wilsonjl3> pretty good, still trying to make netflix work, followed like 4 different tutorials and none of them work
<ObrienDave> i did get it working here, hmm let me think
<wilsonjl3> hoping virtualbox might
<ObrienDave> give me a sec
<wilsonjl3> yeah no problem
<ObrienDave> iirc, we got compholio ppa working
<wilsonjl3> iirc?
<wilsonjl3> oh
<wilsonjl3> yes we did
<ObrienDave> If I Recall Correctly ;P
<wilsonjl3> :P thought so
<wilsonjl3> we got a compholio, got pipelight, enables silverlight
<wilsonjl3> should i try switching it to silverlight 5.0 instead of 5.1?
<ObrienDave> did we install netflix-desktop?
<wilsonjl3> uh no?
<ObrienDave> ok do, sudo apt-get install wine-compholio
<garandil> pipelight + netflix-desktop should work
<wilsonjl3> ok
<wilsonjl3> done that
<ObrienDave> thanks garandil getting there :)
<garandil> at least it works flawless on my workstation
<wilsonjl3> :)
<garandil> ObrienDave, oh, sorry.. didnt mean to shoot in
<ObrienDave> garandil, not a problem, always better to have good help :)
<ObrienDave> then, sudo apt-get install pipelight
<wilsonjl3> already have pipelight
<ObrienDave> i know we did this, but just to be sure
<wilsonjl3> and its enabled and silverlight 5.1 is enabled
<wilsonjl3> ok
<ObrienDave> ok good
<wilsonjl3> ok done
<ObrienDave> now, sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<wilsonjl3> ok
<ObrienDave> it should take a few minutes
<wilsonjl3> uh...its done...
<wilsonjl3> i had it installed before. maybe thats why?
<ObrienDave> ok, look in multimedia folder for netflix
<ObrienDave> ok, look in multimedia menu for netflix
<wilsonjl3> ok im gonna try a movie?
<ObrienDave> did it say "already have latest version"?
<ObrienDave> are you logged in?
<wilsonjl3> when i installed it?
<wilsonjl3> yes i am
<ObrienDave> cool, sure, see if it works
<wilsonjl3> nope
<ObrienDave> *makes popcorn* ;P
<wilsonjl3> says to install silverlight plugin
<ObrienDave> what happens?
<ObrienDave> ok, sec
<garandil> did you enable the silverlight plugin with pipelight?
<wilsonjl3> yes
<ObrienDave> i found my commands in history, let's try some
<wilsonjl3> ok
<ObrienDave> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<wilsonjl3> k done
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<wilsonjl3> done :)
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<ObrienDave> that should take a while
<wilsonjl3> "e: Unable to locate package multi"
<ObrienDave> copy and paste the command please
<ObrienDave> you forgot the -
<wilsonjl3> aha yep
<wilsonjl3> and done. already had it installed
<wilsonjl3> it says 3 not upgraded
<ObrienDave> makes all the difference in the world ;P
<wilsonjl3> would that be the problem?
<ObrienDave> yup
<wilsonjl3> how do i fix that?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilsonjl3> lol 112 kb
<ObrienDave> it matters
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<wilsonjl3> it says unknown media type in a couple things, does that matter?
<ObrienDave> done?
<wilsonjl3> yep
<ObrienDave> nope
<wilsonjl3> ok :)
<ObrienDave> now, sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<ObrienDave> just to be sure
<garandil> if it's not working now.. then it's time to remove and purge and try again
<ObrienDave> agreed
<wilsonjl3> says its latest bersion
<ObrienDave> ok, give it a go
<wilsonjl3> nope, didnt work
<ObrienDave> grrrrr
<wilsonjl3>  how do i remove and purge it?
<wilsonjl3> i agree&
<wilsonjl3> ^*
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge netflix-desktop
<garandil> I'd also kick out pipelight
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge pipelight-multi
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge netflix-desktop
<ObrienDave> oops lol
<wilsonjl3> aha ok i did both of those
<garandil> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<garandil> To clean out unused packages
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge wine-compholio
<ObrienDave> then autoremove
<wilsonjl3> ok done all that
<ObrienDave> then read http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<wilsonjl3> aha ok
<ObrienDave> courtesy of garandil
<garandil> ;)
<wilsonjl3> haha thanks
<ObrienDave> that's what we both followed
<ObrienDave> i'll be here for a few more hours. 5 min break
<wilsonjl3> ok, i gotta go to work in 50 mins anyways
<garandil> hehe
<garandil> I rolled out of bed and found myself at work :P
<wilsonjl3> aha what do you do?
<garandil> I'll be here until 18:00 IST (GMT)
<garandil> I'm a Storage Specialist (SAN)
<wilsonjl3> like, computer storae or like, storage locker storage? :P
<ObrienDave> computer ;P
<garandil> Computer storage
<garandil> The storage stuff that's in datacenters
<wilsonjl3> aha i know, was just teasing
<garandil> My last workplace there was a dude who applied... he had 10 years of storage experience... IKEA Storage
<wilsonjl3> AHAHAHAHA
<garandil> He was asked what a "Fabric" was and started to touch his shirt...
<ObrienDave> omg
<wilsonjl3> too many ikea paint fumes
<garandil> Or didnt read more than the first line of the ad :P
<garandil> suffice it to say... he did not get hired
<wilsonjl3> wait. do i need to be in USA to watch using this?
<ObrienDave> i wouldn't know what a storage fabric is either
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, hmmm, could be, not sure
<wilsonjl3> cuz im canadian
<garandil> wilsonjl3, if you are in a country that have Netflix there is no need to be in the US
<wilsonjl3> eh :P
<wilsonjl3> ok then im good
<wilsonjl3> arrrggggg
<wilsonjl3> i followed it exactly, even copied and pasted stuff and it isnt working
<ObrienDave> http://itsfoss.com/easiest-watch-netflix-hulu-usa/
<garandil> can you pastebin your stdout ?
<wilsonjl3> stdout?
<garandil> And, I use unotelly.com to get US Netflix
<garandil> wilsonjl3, what you see in your terminal while installing and stuff
<wilsonjl3> http://pastebin.com/NAFU9ihy
<garandil> did you do the pipelight plugin enable?
<wilsonjl3> thats for netflix-desktop btw
<ObrienDave> that looks right iirc
<wilsonjl3> yes i did
<garandil> hmm... strange, strange indeed
<ObrienDave> thinking its the DNS server setting
<garandil> did you get any "wine" update windows?
<wilsonjl3> ill paste in the whole thing i just did since removing and purging
<garandil> please do
<ObrienDave> did you do wine-compholio again?
<wilsonjl3> no. it didnt say too, but i think wine stuff was installed
<wilsonjl3> http://pastebin.com/63TFncZ3
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install wine-compholio
<wilsonjl3> ok did it
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install --install-recomends pipelight-multi this is not right
<wilsonjl3> thats what the pipelight website said to do...
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<wilsonjl3> ok
<wilsonjl3> done
<garandil> you got a few 404's there but I dont think they are of any concequence
<wilsonjl3> :/
<wilsonjl3> ill br right back guys, gotta get dressed and ready for work
<ObrienDave> naw, have nothing to do with this install, conky ppa
<ObrienDave> k
<wilsonjl3> conky?
<wilsonjl3> oh yeah
<wilsonjl3> if i use virtual bbox could i watch it there?
<ObrienDave> maybe yes, maybe no
<garandil> Should be able to, but not great performance
<wilsonjl3> mmkay
<wilsonjl3> ill try it
<wilsonjl3> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windws 8(netflix maybe).
<wilsonjl3> AMD-V is disabled in the BIOS (or by the host OS). (VERR_SVM_DISABLED).
<garandil> you need to enable virt in your BIOS
<svetlana> how do i install gcider? not seeing it in repos or ppas
<wilsonjl3> how do i do that?
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, it's a BIOS setting
<wilsonjl3> ohhhh
<wilsonjl3> ok
<wilsonjl3> lol i gotta go though, sorry guys, work, forgot time and gonna be late :P
<ObrienDave> k, l8r
<ObrienDave> well, garandil, I appreciate your help
<garandil> ObrienDave, no worries :) I didnt join this channel to be an ass
<ObrienDave> nope, and you weren't one either :)
<ObrienDave> it's always better to have help. i would hate to bork someone's system by giving them the wrong advice
<garandil> yeah, and that can happen
<garandil> I tend to stay away from grub and kernel stuff
<ObrienDave> oh, i know, been there. me too. if i know, i help. if i don't i stay out of it
<garandil> it can get very messy
<garandil> And if you do not have access to the system it makes it harder
<ObrienDave> infinitely
<ObrienDave> or have them imgbin BUNCHES of screen shots LOL
<garandil> I usually ask for logs ;)
<ObrienDave> yup
<garandil> But then again, I used to do Unix/Linux support in the enterprise world
<garandil> ObrienDave, if you dont mind me asking, where are you from?
<ObrienDave> Oregon, USA
<ObrienDave> you?
<garandil> Norway, but location is now Ireland
<garandil> And what are you doing awake at this hour?
<ObrienDave> I work weekend night shift. i'll be going to bed in 3 hours or so
<garandil> ah, then it makes sense :)
<ObrienDave> this is my "stay awake" night
<garandil> aha :)
<garandil> I'm almost half way into my workday
<ObrienDave> work at home?
<garandil> yeah
<garandil> I got a rather sweet deal
<ObrienDave> not bad then
<garandil> I even get to travel for work
<ObrienDave> i need a job like that ;P
<garandil> Nov/Dec last year I spent 5 weeks in Minnesota
<ObrienDave> brrrr
<garandil> I'm from Norway.. I'm used to the cold
<ObrienDave> i'm from L.A. not used to THAT kind of cold
<knome> ObrienDave, garandil: general chatter at #xubuntu-offtopic. thanks!
<garandil> ok, sorry
<melodie> hi
<garandil> hello
<ObrienDave> greetings
<melodie> I have a few questions related to some bugs I may have found in Xubuntu lately, anyone available to discuss?
<melodie> hi ObrienDave !
<melodie> hi garandil
<ObrienDave> fire away
<melodie> I seek for people using Evolution, and also Synaptic
<ObrienDave> just ask
<melodie> I have installed Xubuntu Trusty for someone and his ISP sends the phone messages by mail as wav files. Same for me in Archlinux with mine who sends mp3 : neither in one nor in the other can we have the files played with the image that appears in Evolution (our mime-types are correct). I went to #evolution chan and the dev after tests concludes that the issue would come from webkitgtk. Could you tell me if you can play sound files in Evolution dire
<melodie> ctly with the image with the |> ?
<melodie> for the other matters as well as for this one, I have written a post in Linuxvillage forum, I'll give you the link:
<melodie> [Parole] Xubuntu 14.04 does not play wma - http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,666.msg3881.html#msg3881
<ObrienDave> melodie, you should be able to play both of those formats using any number of programs. VLC being about the most popular
<melodie> ObrienDave this is not the point : when clicking on the arrow above, we can choose any of the sound readers installed. The point is about the image under the attachments. It used to work but since the latest Evolution it doesn't anymore. I have never noticed until the friend who I installed to tells me he used to click directly on it. (it saves him some time because he gets many for his job)
<knome> melodie, the issue is clearly in evolution, and if the developers say it's about webkitgtk, then you probably have to wait until the evolution or webkit developers fix the issue
<melodie> so my question is not how to get the message, but does it work for you if you click on the image?
<melodie> knome hi, this is not the method I want to use, I want to investigate and do a good bug report to them
<knome> melodie, the evolution developer gave you some information on that, so you should continue looking there
<melodie> so I would like to know if the Xubuntu people among the ones who use Evolution can also test this and give feedback?
<melodie> knome please...
<asimionov> melodie, what you are looking for is called lab testing
<knome> have you filed a bug people can confirm?
<melodie> knome not yet
<asimionov> and you can do it with multiple notebook, or with virtual machines
<knome> melodie, then please do so first... others that have the same issue can then confirm and comment on the bug
<melodie> knome I'd like to ask on several buntu chans first so I can have a clear idea about who/which desktops might be affected. I have an answer on the webkitgtk chan... I'll be back
<knome> melodie, if it's a bug in evolution/webkit, it'll affect all desktops.
<knome> melodie, seriously, the best way to make any progress on this is file a bug and not "investigate" around asking if people can test something for you
<melodie> knome I'll take your advice later, after I will have investigated a bit more. :)
<melodie> please, see the rest of my post, there are several bugs met on the way
<knome> melodie, take it now, or in other words: please do not ask in this channel until you have filed a bug
<knome> melodie, then file multiple bug reports
<melodie> fun!
<melodie> I am not even a Xubuntu user :)
<Kekai> Is there a way I can install the Gnome Disk Usage analyzer on Xubuntu?
<elfy> it's called baobab - it's in the repos - just install it
<Kekai> okay thank you
<deaf> I have a question if someone could help
<cfhowlett> !ask | deaf
<ubottu> deaf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<snuggyfoo> boop
<melodie> knome here is the bug report finally https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135292
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 135292 in WebKit Gtk "Evolution [GTK] Mail 3.10.4 and 3.12.4 can't read audio attachments from the integrated reader inline" [Normal,New]
<nanotube> heya. looks like in xubuntu 14.04, thunar shortcut pane doesn't use ~/.gtk_shortcuts like it used to. where does it store the list of shortcuts now, anyone know?
<Unit193> nanotube: .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks that one?
<nanotube> Unit193: aha yes so it appears to be. :P
<nanotube> wonder why they stopped looking in ~/.gtk_shortcuts ....
<nanotube> thanks :)
<melodie> nanotube all programs tend to have their configuration files gathered under .config in order to less clutter the home user
<melodie> well the user config files of course
<melodie> good evening
<nanotube> hmm ic, guess that's sensible, melodie :)
<brasileiro> hi, if anyone can help me, I'm having a lag problem on my Ubuntu 14.04 that seems a lot like the problem described here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1439861 I'm the author of the second post..
<melodie> brasileiro I am looking
<melodie> brasileiro have you tried using cpufreq governors?
<Unit193> nanotube: GTK moved it, they tend to move things.  IIRC, it was moved mid cycle during Saucy.
<Unit193> Backported to GTK2.
<melodie> Unit193 how backported?
<melodie> what about the ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file?
<melodie> evening greetings Unit193 :)
<melodie> brasileiro you might want to answer back soon enough? :)
<Unit193> Howdy.
<melodie> Unit193 :)
<brasileiro> melodie, heheh sorry, was looking about it... sudo lsmod | grep cpufreq returns nothing
<melodie> this is not a driver
<melodie> and you don't "sudo lsmod" not needed in any case
<brasileiro> melodie, sorry, was following this http://go2linux.garron.me/how-to-configure-cpufreqd
<melodie> brasileiro if you cpu supports it, you will see it as this:
<melodie> don't
<melodie> this is ... bs
<melodie> :-(
<melodie> sudo apt-get install cpufreq cpufreqd
<melodie> then as simple user:
<melodie> first you type in "cpufreq-info"
<melodie> and you look at what the output says
<brasileiro> E: Unable to locate package cpufreq
<melodie> then you tell us, then I tell you what you can try next
<melodie> which version, trusty?
<brasileiro> melodie, yes
<melodie> try "apt-cache search cpufreq" it should return a list of packages containing the name
<melodie> without the quotes and as simple user
<brasileiro> melodie, maybe cpufrequtils
<brasileiro> ?
<melodie> brasileiro and if you want to follow tutorials look at Ubuntu places (for Ubuntu) or Archlinux places and so on
<melodie> yes
<melodie> install this one
<garandil> Smells like it lags when it's swapping between GPU's?
<melodie> brasileiro and also cpufreqd if it is in the list
<brasileiro> melodie, it is.. already installed it..
<melodie> brasileiro then cpufreq-info as simple user
<brasileiro> melodie, ok.. lots of outputs from the 8 CPUs
<brasileiro> melodie, what is relevant?
<melodie> haha 8 cpus! give me two! XD
<melodie> paste it to pastebin.com or so
<garandil> 8 CPU's means 4 cores + HT
<melodie> garandil thanks, you are very keen aren't you?
<melodie> ::)
 * melodie will hand a special application to garandil 
<garandil> Right...
<garandil> So you went to the obnoxious place
<brasileiro> melodie, http://pastebin.com/rwWfc526
<melodie> garandil I like joking a bit... here is for you http://www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php ;)
<brasileiro> (sorry for the waiting... it keeps laggins as we speak..)
<brasileiro> lagging*
<garandil> brasileiro, perhaps try another Nvidia driver?
<brasileiro> garandil, already tried with 304 and bumblebee, 331 and bumblebee and now 331 and prime
<melodie> brasileiro I may have an idea, wait a sec, let me think
<brasileiro> melodie, ok, no rush =)
<melodie> this is something which I met with some years ago with a specific CPU and a nvidia GPU (not so powerful) and at the archlinux fr forum I had been advised to turn apic an lapic off, with the "noapic nolapic" options on the kernel command line. You could try that
<melodie> the output you provided from your console says you have many steps in the cpus of your machine and of course you can configure which governor you want, but the lag might be a matter of deactivating these kernel options
<melodie> See this page, they also suggest "acpi=off" as a possible option ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.44/README/commonproblems.html
<melodie> brasileiro and also have you considered trying nouveau ? It has improved a lot these last years
<brasileiro> melodie, so you think it may be better to try the nouveau before the apic and lapic thing?
<melodie> brasileiro try one, then try the other?
<melodie> choose which one seems the easiest for you
<melodie> also you should have a look at the log files in /var/log
<melodie> Unit193 which system file would be the best to look in /var/log ? Perhaps Xorg.0.log? any one else?
<brasileiro> melodie, now it started to double some keys I preess..
<melodie> so what solution did you choose?
<brasileiro> melodie, gonna try the noapic nolapic thing first... be right backk...
<brasileiro> melodie, sorry... I need to go away for about 30 min and cannot do the test right now... I'll make as soon as I return... thank you very much for your help!! we'll keep you informed of the results =)
<melodie> brasileiro ok, find me at #phillw or at #linuxvillage if I'm not here
<brasileiro> melodie, will do =)
<melodie> :)
<wilsonjl3> heya
<wilsonjl3> you here, Obriendave?
<xubuntu029> I'm running xubuntu from december 2013, and my wifi keeps disconnecting for some reason. Can anyone advise me on how to correct this. If it's not obvious, I'm a noob.
<bekks> xubuntu029: Hopefully you updated meanwhile? :)
<xubuntu029> bekks, no I can't keep my wifi connected long enough to update.
<wilsonjl3> how do i enable BIOs settings for virtualbox?
<knome> you don't, you control the virtual machine settings from the virtualbox settings interface
<wilsonjl3> oh
<wilsonjl3> how do i do it? :3 im new to this program
<knome> wilsonjl3, see https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads#manual for the virtualbox user manual
<wilsonjl3> ok thank you :)
<kRush> hardware virtualization support can be controlled via bios depending on hardware, so not entirely true
<knome> kRush, we are not here to be right, we are here to help users.
<bgardner> knome: That should be the channel topic
<kRush> how is telling wrong stuff to users ever helpful?
<wilsonjl3> i still cant start my virtual machine thing, it says AMD-v is disabled
<kRush> see?
<Unit193> wilsonjl3: You'll need to disable AMD-v in Virtualbox settings, under "system", or enable it in your hardware computer's BIOS.
<yoLo_> off topic question, guys. i was wondering if  linux can be easily hacked as much s windows ?
<yoLo_> i'm assuming that since it's open source then hackers would take advantage of this ?
<wilsonjl3> sorry for my noobiness but where is system?
<Unit193> yoLo_: On the other hand, researchers everywhere can find issues, and report them to "linux" before the "bad guys" find the problems.
<knome> ochosi, only ever install packages from sources you trust, and use common sense when you are asked your (root-able) password
<knome> yoLo_, ^
<bgardner> wilsonjl3: In Virtualbox, properties of the VM, System->Acceleration
<yoLo_> i see...
<yoLo_> Unit193, so they have linux researchers working around the clock to make any vulnerabilities gets fixed
<yoLo_> make sure*
<bgardner> wilsonjl3: Or, as Unit193 notes, go into your BIOS and enable AMD-v
<wilsonjl3> how do i do that bgardner? :P i have no idea what BIOS even is tbh
<knome> wilsonjl3, what are you actually trying to do?
<wilsonjl3> make a windows 8 Virtual machine
<bgardner> wilsonjl3: That's not easy to walk you through via IRC, try disabling the entry in Virtualbox first.  When you feel like trying the BIOS route, you'll need to look up your machine's instructions, as it differs from system to system.
<wilsonjl3> okay
* Unit193 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 14.04.1 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-1-released/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu029> Can anyone tell me why my wifi keeps disconnecting? i'm running Xubuntu 12.04, and can't download updates because I keep loosing my wifi connection.
<yoLo_> have you checked your router ?
<yoLo_> modem ?
<xubuntu029> yes, I am running a mac on the same signal, plus several mobile devices, and not having any problems with any other machines
<yoLo_> wifi card issue ?
<xubuntu029> could be, I guess. I am using an external wifi card that plugs into the usb port.
<yoLo_> probably could be the issue
<yoLo_> try disabling you'r mac's wifi and use thar card on your mac and see if it causes the same problem
<xubuntu029> okay, thank you. i though it might be a software issue. looks like i'm going to have to try some new hardware.
<xubuntu029> i appreciate it, yoLo_
<yoLo_> ok
<wilsonjl3> does anyone here use netflix on xubuntu?
<wilsonjl3> or know how to change dns settings?
<wilsonjl3> \join Xandroid
<wilsonjl3> oops
<yoLo_> i want to stream video in firefox  but it seems that only youtube videos work, where can i get plugins ?
<Dy|an> could anyone help a brother out?
<Dy|an> I have an issue with multiple monitors, when I connect my VGA to a screen it fuxxs my xorg and profile
<Dy|an> now when i boot up I just get a black screen, I was able to drop to shell and echo $DISPLAY = blank
<Dy|an> when i boot into recovery my profile and everything is intact, I am just wondering how I can restore from the settings in recovery mode
<kgb> Dy|an: you've got a xorg.conf file?
<Dy|an> yep.
<kgb> hm
<Dy|an> but I mved it to /etc/X11 and rebooted, still black screen
<Dy|an> I can't even drop to shell anymore
<kgb> :( ya
<kgb> oic, so some kernel / driver - catch / mixup, gah :-/
<Dy|an> i mean worst case scenario i'll just reinstall all my shit
<kgb> .. stress. :-$
<Dy|an> but my profile exists and everything is intact when I am in recovery mode
<Dy|an> just my res sucks :D
<Dy|an> any suggestions?
<Dy|an> I can post my .xsession-errors here if that'd help
<kgb> Dy|an: not me, i'm not all that well-versed @ all. :$
<Dy|an> mved xorg over
<Dy|an> gonna try and restart again
<Dy|an> thx for help anyway
<wilsonjl3> how do i stop my screen from shutting off/darkening?
#xubuntu 2014-07-26
<xubuntu543> Ok
<brasileiro> hi everyone... anyone would happen to know the cause of this error? (firefox:6403): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_structure_new_empty: assertion 'gst_structure_validate_name (name)' failed
<svetlana> when do you get it?
<brasileiro> svetlana, watching an youtube video..
<svetlana> does the video play properly?
<brasileiro> svetlana, nop... it lags from time to time
<brasileiro> svetlana, making peaks of CPU usage and the fan to accelerate and then stop in waves
<svetlana> ok
<brasileiro> svetlana, I get this after running gdb on it: http://pastebin.com/erszf0kE
<uniqdom> hi
<uniqdom> i'm trying to install xubuntu in a preinstalled win8 laptop
<uniqdom> i'm in the partition step in the installation
<uniqdom> it says that it can't find an operative system... but i still can see windows partitions there
<uniqdom> may i continue?
<uniqdom> also, should i select /dev/sda to installa the bootloader?  i can see /dev/sda2 as efi... i have read somewhere that i need to mount that partition as /boot/efi... is that correct?
<uniqdom> i can't ese a option to the that last thing
<uniqdom> see*
<wilsonjl3> heya, i dunno if this is the right place to ask but is there a way to set what gets top bandwith priority?
<wilsonjl3> bandwidth*
<svetlana> set a bandwidth usage limit on the other apps using whatever means they provide?
<wilsonjl3> ah no, i mean so my xbox dosnt lag when people decide to steal my wifi
<svetlana> set a bw limit on the people stealing your wifi? you might have to do that in the router
<wilsonjl3> okay, ill try
<ChaseTrains> Hi. I just want to know how I can troubleshoot the following issue: when xfce4 just has started and I use any of the keyboard shortcuts, nothing happens until about 30 seconds later (where all the pressed shortcuts are executed all at once). After that, for the rest of the session, shortcuts are executed immediately. It's not HDD/hardware-Busy/CPU-lag. If I start i.e. the webbrowser from the app-menu, it starts
<ChaseTrains> immediately.
<ChaseTrains> How do I find out what application it is that's executing in xfce4 (or any other desktop environment)? Google? If already know the answer, great :D. But I'm mainly asking for the method here.
<brainwash> ChaseTrains: most likely it's bug 1239014
<ubottu> bug 1239014 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfsettingsd unable to daemonize properly when overlay scrollbars are activated" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239014
<brainwash> "This results in a delayed execution of keyboard shortcuts pressed by the user within the first ~10 seconds after session login."
<ChaseTrains> dude, thanks!
<ChaseTrains> I hate that overlay scrollbars anyway.. I thought I had purged it.
<brainwash> you can disable them for the xubuntu session
<brainwash> see bug 1239018
<ubottu> bug 1239018 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Disable overlay scrollbars by default in Xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239018
<brainwash> but removing them completely is also a valid option :)
<ChaseTrains> session saving... it doesn't save the application states, right? But merely starting the software next bootup?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> and it tries to launch them in the previous workspace if possible and supported
<ChaseTrains> seems like the bug you pointed at is due to some problem with dbus https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-volumed/+bug/1314782
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1314782 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "multimedia keys don't work when xfce4-volumed is run in daemon mode" [Medium,Triaged]
<ChaseTrains> I want to run xfsettingsd as a non-daemon (because of a bug) instead as a daemon (you give it parameters --no-daemon). Can that be done (since only daemon can run in the background)?
<ChaseTrains> hi. How do I edit the parameters for xfsettingsd? I've tried to edit /etc/xdg[or something]/autostart/xfsettingsd.desktop with no effect. I want to add the --no-daemon argument
<ChaseTrains> xfsettingsd is started somehow.. but not via /etc/xdg/autostart/xfsettingsd.desktop . How do I find what's starting it?
<Con7e> Hey mates
<Con7e> I have a problem with Xubuntu
<Con7e> Everytime I try to install it, I get on a underscore symbol on restart
<Con7e> It's the only distro I've been having problems
<Con7e> with
<garandil> Con7e, how are you installing it? Install media etc?
<Con7e> Via USB
<garandil> And did you make sure the USB was 100% clean before making the install media?
<Con7e> Well, the sw itself formats the USB before installing it
<systemfish> i just want to restore xfce4/xubuntu settings to default
<deshipu> the easiest way is to just create a new user
<james0r2> systemfish: did you follow the advice in #xfce? works alright for my purpose
<systemfish> I've probably messed up something weird.. I need to make a new user
<cfhowlett> !install | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<systemfish> I removed .iceautority and was able to login again
<ChaseTrains> xfsettingsd is started without the --no-daemon argument in xubuntu, but I want it to be started with that argument. How do I set that? changing /etc/xgd/autostart/xfsettingsd.desktop doesn't change anything
<xubuntu206> Hola
<cfhowlett> !es | xubuntu206
<ubottu> xubuntu206: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu206> Soy Colombiano, alguien habla español?
<xubuntu206> gracias
<cfhowlett> xubuntu206 de nada
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: (Yay for being bilingual)
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica you should hear me speak Mandarin - you'd be horrified and surprised.
<SonikkuAmerica> You know Mandarin?
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica I'm in Beijing and I can say "I don't speak Mandarin."
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica but this is all OT ..
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah...
<ChaseTrains> is there a script that I can run when the whole system starts? Not .bashrc. I'm going to put "hdparm -y /dev/.." and "hdparm -S /dev/.."  there
<ChaseTrains> I'm trying to figure out whether hard disk spin down when idle is bad for the hard disk. Is it?
<Kagee> Xubuntu 14.04, freshly installed yesterday, also started happening on 13.10 say a week or so ago: After each boot my keyboard is reset to english layout away from the one that i choose during installation.
<sohail-ahmed> Is there any python irc channel at freenode?
<Unit193> ##python
<Unit193> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> #python
<bazhang> need to be registered iirc
<sohail-ahmed> thanks!!!
<Unit193> bazhang: Ah, sorry.  Thanks.
<bazhang> sorry for?
<Unit193> Wrong channel.
<bazhang> I think it redirects
<bazhang> ie ##
<Unit193> Could, but alis says it has 25 people.
<bazhang> weird
<bazhang> python-unregged is apparently the 50th largest irc channel in the world
<bazhang> sorry for the offtopic!
<wilsonjl3> is there a program or something that can kick people off my wifi
<bazhang> encryption
<wilsonjl3> it is encrypted
<bazhang> how
<wilsonjl3> password
<wilsonjl3> long-ass password
<bazhang> wpa2?
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<bazhang> and they cracked it?
<nikolam> just set password on router.
<wilsonjl3> no they were given the password but im trying to skype my GF and she's using all the badwidth
<nikolam> use powers of router manual :P
<wilsonjl3> ahaha dunno where the manual is :P
<bazhang> reset the router, change the pass
<nikolam> you can only kick them
<nikolam> who's she?
<wilsonjl3> i dunno my router's ip thingy to get into it
<wilsonjl3> my sister -.-
<nikolam> Oh,
<wilsonjl3> she is living with me for a bit
<wilsonjl3> and she dosnt listen. at all.
<bazhang> there's a web address typically
<nikolam> you can buy better router that have load balancing or see in router manual how it balance load
<bazhang> 192.168.1.1
<wilsonjl3> yeah, but the one that is supposed to work on my router dosnt
<wilsonjl3> ill try that ^
<Unit193> Tomato or dd-wrt might work, good QoS in both.
<nikolam> or you can put another wired router in front of that wireless router that share bandwith better
<nikolam> I recomment Mikrotik router
<wilsonjl3> are tomato and dd-wrt programs?
<nikolam> It also has loads of options, multiple wan ports, VPN, uses management app that also run with wine
<wilsonjl3> i dont have the money for a modem
<brasileiro> wilsonjl3, change the password, or even better, only allow your MAC Address to connect on the router
<nikolam> dd is firmware for compatible router, with open linux inside, like distribution for routers. see in dd-wrt database what routers are compatible
<brasileiro> wilsonjl3, almost every router has this firewall option... just look at the 192.168.1.1
<nikolam> brasileiro, but he must allow user to continue using network, cutting out is not solution
<wilsonjl3> says web page is not available when i do that one ^
<brasileiro> nikolam, don't think there's a solution then...
<nikolam> see router manual , router model and does it have QoS to turn on or something similar
<brasileiro> nikolam, he could make himself a router and then share bandwidth or make it on the router
<nikolam> brasileiro, he can use another router, before wireless one, to shape traffic
<wilsonjl3> siemens gigaset se567
<wilsonjl3> ^ thats it
<brasileiro> nikolam, he doesn't can buy a router
<nikolam> why not
<brasileiro> nikolam, no money
<wilsonjl3> no money :P
<nikolam> you can always find routers almost for free on ebay. Also every computer with 2 LAN ports can be a router
<nikolam> and people throw away computers in trash all the time
<brasileiro> wilsonjl3, configure your ubuntu machine to be a router and share bandwidth as you like best... your wifi card might do the trick... http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/use-your-laptop-as-a-wifi-router-under-linux/
<brasileiro> wilsonjl3, only way i can think of without spending any more money
<wilsonjl3> ohh
<wilsonjl3> it only has one lan port, would it work?
<wilsonjl3> and can i still use it as a comp after?
<brasileiro> wilsonjl3, it's not wifi?
<wilsonjl3> yes?
<wilsonjl3> oh
<wilsonjl3> lol nvm
<brasileiro> wilsonjl3, you disable the wifi thing on the router and connect it to your machine via cable
<brasileiro> then your machine becomes a wifi router
<wilsonjl3> i cant get into it to disable that
<brasileiro> wilsonjl3, you can read about it =)
<brasileiro> that's probably the solution... you can figure out how to make it work
<wilsonjl3> ok
<nikolam> wilsonjl3, how fast internet link do you have?
<nikolam> If you have more then 10Mbit link, you can choose wireless settings on router, to limit wireless speed to 10Mbit only. (802.11b) and then she couldn't take more bandwith then that
<nikolam> at least not more download speed.
<nikolam> Also that residential gateway is old, from 2007
<wilsonjl3> slow :p
<nikolam> also you could maybe find some wireless router, put is in LAN port of gateway router and set it with lowers peed to share wireless connection, and then turn off gigaset wireless
<nikolam> if you use internet over cable LAN with your computer, you can maybe put wireless router in tinfoil, to make it have lousy reception, and therefore lower speed :P
<nikolam> wilsonjl3, :P
<wilsonjl3> haha
<nikolam> and spare some money to buy normal wireless router with QoS, then put it on LAn port of Gateway and turn off gateway's wireless.
<nikolam> at the end of line, you can always compain for the problem with your internet provider.
<nikolam> They mostly would be glad to throw you off their backs, by giving you better router  that does not allow sucing up all bandwith over wireless
<nikolam> I suggest oyu buy Mikrotik, since it is decent solution and bandwith can be shared precisely between users by mac address etc
<nikolam> wilsonjl3,
<Guido1> I have an external drive which makes some sound, but except for that it works just fine. How can I find out if I should replace the drive anyway? Right now I'm running GSmartControl
<wilsonjl3> i have no money for that :P and sorry
<nikolam> use SMART drive information to see what is state of drive
<nikolam> wilsonjl3, they are in line of just 5 eur or something like that used to find, or something like that
<wilsonjl3> my drived?
<wilsonjl3> drives*
<wilsonjl3> oh
<wilsonjl3> thats cheap lol
<nikolam> you just need it to have QoS on that wireless router (usually one wan and 4 LAn ports) and you are set
<wilsonjl3> it has that i think
<nikolam> yes, but That device is also modem, problem is it is old device, please also consult your service provider with a problem
<wilsonjl3> ah ok
<nikolam> yes, but problem is it is dumb. you need another that is just a bit more clever, behind it :P
<wilsonjl3> aha ok
<wilsonjl3> makes sense i guess :P
<nikolam> where do you live, btw wilsonjl3
<wilsonjl3> Canada, EH? :P
<wilsonjl3> why?
<ChaseTrains> I want to spin down a secondary disk. Settings->disks->standby timeout setting-> 5 seconds .. I've hdparm -S1 /dev/.. as well. Doesn't matter if it's mounted or not, disk does not spin down. The only thing that works is to unmount it and run hdparm -Y (or -y) /dev/..   How do you do this in xubuntu in a sensible fashion?
<xubuntudeb> hello, sorry for the question. Do you know if exist a script to apply to debian, for look like xfce as xubuntu?
<ChaseTrains> something is repeatedly activating my secondary harddisk.. not letting it sleep (spin down). How do I figure out what that is? It's an empty secondary disk.
<xubuntudeb> ChaseTrains: apt-get install htop
<xubuntudeb> htop
<xangua> what's diferent between xfce in debian and ubuntu¿ debian still uses xfce 4.10 or something¿
<xubuntudeb> 4.8 in debian stable
<xubuntudeb> but, what theme use xubuntu?
<xangua> mmmm can't remember right now but I think it's mentioned in xubuntu.org
<xangua> Oh the site is diferent now, now I'm lost :P
<xubuntudeb> no problem xangua, thank you
<nikolam> you can always check versions of packages at packages.ubuntu.com ...
<xangua> it's greybird xubuntudeb
<xubuntudeb> thankyou very much xangua
<xangua> but I like to use ambiance and ubuntu mono icons :P
<xubuntudeb> : )
<nikolam> I just learned that just 30.000 years ago, level of world oceans was lower by 130Meters or something and we got continental glaciers. WOW.
<nikolam> http://xkcd.com/1225/
<nikolam> Hi MOntreal, under 3.3Kilometers of ice, in just 19.000BC...
<ChaseTrains> Hi. I've been googling my bottom off, and still can't understand why jbd2 (journaling) is writing to my empty secondary disk every 3-5 sec, or how to disable that (let the disk be untouched for hours since I don't want it to spin up). Ideas? One option is to just let it spin.. but it's noisy when the rest of the computer is pretty much free of mechanics.
<Kagee> When i hold Alt and scroll on the mouse, my whole desktop zoomes. Anyone got any idea or documentation on what does that?
<Kagee> Xubuntu 14.04, relativly fresh install, newest nvidia binary drivers installed from nvidia.com
<Unit193> Kagee: Yeah, that's expected and a feature of Xfwm4.
<Kagee> Ahh, thanks. I WTFed.
#xubuntu 2014-07-27
<Guest35553> sorry had to take a call from work
<garandil> Anyone else having problems with the battery indicator for laptops on 14.04? Mine is jumping up and down with around 1 hour
<danikar> Hello, I am using Xubuntu with two monitors. After installing fglrx driver it renamed my monitors, and my panel is no longer showing up. I think I just need to get into the panel preferences and change it to show on one of my monitors, but I am not sure how to open the preferences without the panel showing. Can anyone help?
<flux242> hi, after recent update my laptop doesn't suspend when lid is closed. Damn it, they've fixed xfce4-power-manager
<xubuntu701> my system shouwing flollowing error while updating ....Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en%5fIN E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<xubuntu701> can u help plz
<Guido1> hello, i just inserted an audioCD (original) into my xubuntu laptop.  aparole did start, but i got the following error message: error from gstreamer-bacgroundservice could not handle CDDA URI. How can I solve it?
<deshipu> !cd
<deshipu> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deshipu> hmm, no, ignore that
<Guido1> deshipu: with vlc media player it works, but not with parole
<cfhowlett> Guido1 did you install restricted extras ( the drivers)?  no?  then parole will not work.  VLC packages its own drivers.
<cfhowlett> Guido1 sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guido1> cfhowlett: instaled them. some minutes ago, doesn't makee a difference p same error
<cfhowlett> Guido1 try a different CD
<Guido1> the restricted thing did not do the trik
<cfhowlett> Guido1 and trying a different CD?
<Guido1> same
<cfhowlett> Guido1 sorry, I don't know what else to suggest.
<cfhowlett> Guido1 actually, wait, \
<cfhowlett> Guido1 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Guido1 to update all your packages ... then test your CD again
<Guido1> cfhowlett: still ...
<Guido1> than maybe i should keep using vlc and rip with a windows xp pc and change somwhere the standard program used for audio cds in xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guido1 there you go ...
<itai> hi , i just installed xubuntu 14.04 , i added the partener repo and trying to install skype  i get tons of dependencies, does that make sense , please look here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7873858/
<james0r2> itai, this is probably of reference. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142562
<james0r2> if you try installing using the .deb file from Skype's site do you get the same dependencies?
<itai> james0r2, yes
<james0r2> itai, you removed skype and purged it and tried again?
<koegs> skype does pull a lot of deps
<intore> hi. I've a problem using xfce desktop on ubuntu 13.04. My desktop is empty, every folder is disappeared and mouse right click doesn't run. Yesterday everything was ok. Any ideas?
<james0r2> i just installed it on 14.04 and i didn't pull in that much, but yeah a few i remember.
<james0r2> intore, are you logging in under the same user?
<itai> james0r2, did you see my pastebin - i think its a lot , this happens with both skype.com package and partner repo
<intore> james0r2, yes and the strange thing is that right click doesn't show the menu
<itai> james0r2, i purged skype and still get many dependencies
<james0r2> itai, this is what i get for dependencies http://paste.ubuntu.com/7873960/
<james0r2> itai, did you try disabling Canonical Partners repo, updating and trying again?
<itai> james0r2, i thought the skype deb in on the partner repo
<james0r2> itai, worth a try. looks like that post says that's why it's pulling in so much
<james0r2> i have it installed and i don't have partner enabled. i think i installed via the .deb
<cfhowlett> intore only 1 idea: upgrade to a supported version as 13.04 is end of life.
<intore> cfhowlett, is a long time since i've 13.04 without problems.
<cfhowlett> intore on you.  expect no security upgrades, however
<cfhowlett> !eol | intore
<ubottu> intore: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<intore> oh i'm sorry cfhowlett. i'll upgrade to 13.10 and hope will resolve
<cfhowlett> !13.10 | intore
<ubottu> intore: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<intore> cfhowlett, so to 14.04
<intore> !
<cfhowlett> intore that would be my suggestion.  further, it's LTS so - 5 years support
<Meerkat> I cannot get my wireless to work properly, it is really slow. It worked fine yesterday and I made no changes in between. The wired connection works well.
<mellerPL> Hi! I have an issue with gnumeric on my netbook, i can't se whole window (bottom part with buttons) when i for ex. add new chart,  I think the max screen resolution is too small (1024x600). Is it any way to solve it?
<xubuntu436> hello folks :) any1 could help me? i need an OS for my old i686 laptop. is Xubuntu a good choice?
<arsildo> salve a tutti
<arsildo> si puo' fare una domanda ?
<deshipu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<monika_> Hi i just compiled and installed the 3.15.6 kernel now i have a square of white stripes under the mouse and it does not take the xfce mouse theme settings anymore except for items in the searchbox,does a clue what could be causing that
<baizon> monika_: why do you compile it?
<baizon> monika_: you can use the compiled from ubuntu: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<monika_> new laptop touchpad did not work for anything except with the newest kernel from kernel.org
<deshipu> well, we can't help with things ou replaced yourself, I would guess there is a bug in the new kernel's gaphics drivers
<monika_> hm is there a way to get the touchpaddrivers over to the "old" 3.13.0-32 from my current build since that is the only thing i needed really
<dlrk> Hey, how do I disable Xubuntu's CPU throttling?
<senray> Hey, how do I change the CPU governor?
<brasileiro> hi, i'm having CPU problems... my ubuntu 14.04 (intel i7) machine is lagging from time to time... I think it may be acpi-cpufreq related, so I installed the i7z software and it reports C7 as being near 97% in every core... is that normal?
<jp__> Hi everyone! I got two lines or error message when I boot Xubuntu, but I am unable to see what it's written because the splash screen of Xubuntu appears. I don't have any problems in booting into Xubuntu and use it, but I would like to fix those error messages. I take a look in /var/log/boot and there's nothing suspicious... Any idea?
<brasileiro> hi, how do I report a bug from i8kmon? "ubuntu-bug i8kmon" won't do the trick
<brasileiro> nvm
<Guido1> is there a special key (combination) (on a Lenovo E540) to get it out of the sleep or brake?
<knome> Guido1, if you mean suspend or hibernation, then most laptops get back from those modes by pressing the power button.
<brasileiro> if anyone knows a little about i8kutils and wants to help me out, here's a bug report =) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i8kutils/+bug/1349176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349176 in i8kutils (Ubuntu) "i8kmon won't work on Dell Inspiron 7720 (causes lag)" [Undecided,New]
<Guido1> knome: okee, than I tryed the correct button, but it doesn't work
<knome> brasileiro, you can try to find the development channel for that package, otherwise your best bet is to wait for a developer to work on the bug
<brasileiro> knome, already trying =) thanks!
<Tlan> hello
<olbi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1349180
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349180 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Updating repositories caused crash" [Undecided,New]
<olbi> pls help :]
<knome> olbi, unless you understand polish, it's impossible to understand what's going on in there.
<olbi> I was doing standard update and than appears errors in each repository
<olbi> tested on clean installation and from release of 14.04
<knome> why isn't this information available in the bug for the developers?
<wilsonjl3> how do i stop my screen from dimming and going black when its inactive?
<wilsonjl3> its anoying when watching a movie and skyping, y'know?
<NanoArro1> settings panel and power manager
<brasileiro> hi, can anybody help me? nm-applet just disappeared... how can I fix it?
<wilsonjl3> so i have headphones plugged into my comp, but its playing from the speaker on my comp AND my headphones, any idea how to fix this?
<wilsonjl3> oh and thank you NanoArrol
#xubuntu 2015-07-20
<xubuntu83w> Hello. Can somebody help me? I have problems with my root drive that is around 20 gb. It sais that is 99% full. I tried to delete something that had 160mb, and after 1 minute i checked, and now again, i have only .2 mb empty space
<mks1945> xubuntu83w: show output    du -hs /var/log
<xubuntu83w> I tried to write this message on console, but i received this message: du: cannot read directory ‘/var/log/speech-dispatcher’: Permission denied du: cannot read directory ‘/var/log/samba/cores’: Permission denied 9.5M	/var/log
<xubuntu83w> I tried to write this command, sorry
<xubuntu83w> Ok, i used terminal to autoclean, and i have 389 mb empty. I tried this sudo du -h /var/log, and the results are:  908K	/var/log/installer 4.0K	/var/log/speech-dispatcher 224K	/var/log/apt 4.0K	/var/log/samba/cores/nmbd 4.0K	/var/log/samba/cores/winbindd 4.0K	/var/log/samba/cores/smbd 16K	/var/log/samba/cores 44K	/var/log/samba 16K	/var/log/cups 4.0K	/var/log/unattended-upgrades 12K	/var/log/fsck 700K	/var/log/upstart 4.0K	/var/l
<knome> xubuntu83w, it's likely something else that is your problem than those files
<knome> at least, the real problem...
<xubuntu83w> And what can i try to detect it?
<mks1945> xubuntu83w: i had same problem (i.e. del files but no free space changed). After reboot (or restart syslog) all was fine
<knome> xubuntu83w, i would start with "sudo du -h --max-depth 1 /"
<knome> xubuntu83w, then see what takes the most space in there
<xubuntu83w> I tried this:
<xubuntu83w> sudo du -h --max-depth 1 / 14M	/etc du: cannot access ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied 1.7M	/run du: cannot access ‘/proc/3777/task/3777/fd/4’: No such file or directory du: cannot access ‘/proc/3777/task/3777/fdinfo/4’: No such file or directory du: cannot access ‘/proc/3777/fd/4’: No such file or directory du: cannot access ‘/proc/3777/fdinfo/4’: No such file or directory 0	/proc 152M	/opt 8.0K	/medi
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu83w
<ubottu> xubuntu83w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu83w> Sure
<xubuntu83w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11908051/
<knome> xubuntu83w, ok, you are sharing /home with /
<knome> that takes 13G of the 20G, so you should look what you can remove from your /home
<xubuntu83w> Is this normal? To share /home with / ?
<knome> yes, it's "normal"
<xubuntu83w> I installed the Xubuntu normally, not with dual boot, only automatic installation, not with manual steps
<xubuntu83w> The problem is that i don"t have personal files on the drive
<xubuntu83w> And i don't know what to delete
<knome> what does "du -h --max-depth 1 /home/YOURUSER/" say?
<xubuntu83w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11908072/
<knome> ok... i guess you have a large imap folder which you have just synced to your HD
<knome> is that correct?
<mks1945> xubuntu83w: /home/radu/.thunderbird  compact folders
<xubuntu83w> Yes, this is true
<xubuntu83w> But in /home/radu i don't have this thunderbird folder
<knome> yes you do, it's a hidden directory
<mks1945> xubuntu83w: press CTRL+H in thunar
<knome> mks1945, ...i'll let you continue from here then
<mks1945> xubuntu83w: open thunderbird delete old mals (and clean Trash), then go menu "File" then "Compress folders"
<xubuntu44w> Sorry, my chat disconnected. This was the problem, .thunderbird had around 14gb, i deleted it and now is ok
<mks1945> congratilations!!!!! ^)
<xubuntu91w> My /dev/sda3 comes up as read only for root. How do I give users group read and write access?
<knome> where is that partition mounted at?
<xubuntu91w> how do I see that?
<knome> mount
<xubuntu91w> Its mounted on /dev/sda3 on /media/michelle/data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<xubuntu91w> in Thunar it comes up as root only read and write
<xubuntu71w> I am unable to gain read write access to sda3, it shows as root only. Mount gives this../dev/sda3 on /media/michelle/data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<xubuntu71w> unable to copy and paste into it
<xubuntu71w> Suggestions?
<mks1945> users must be in "plugdev" group. type "id" from user
<xubuntu71w> user ID is 1000
<mks1945> no, "id" is command
<mks1945> in terminal type id (from user)
<xubuntu71w> user  shows as member of plugdev group
<xubuntu71w> I installed Xubuntu on entire disk. Then used Gpart to shrink disk to create second primary disk for data storage. Now the data partition is only root read only.
<mks1945> ok 1min please
<mks1945> show your /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks2.policy  (use pastebin)
<cfhowlett> !permissions | xubuntu71w
<ubottu> xubuntu71w: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xubuntu71w> Disk /dev/sda: 164.7 GB, 164696555520 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20023 cylinders, total 321672960 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000d5bf8     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   143486975    71742464   83  Linux /dev/sda2       31328
<xubuntu71w> This is an entire partition.
<xubuntu71w> sda3
<xubuntu71w> Is there not a command that gives read/write permissions for single user to sda3?
<xubuntu71w> sudo chown perhaps
<cfhowlett> indeed
<mks1945> check your /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks2.policy http://pastebin.com/8Y5JtudJ  see lines 71-74 and 136-138
<xubuntu71w> That makes no sense to me.
<mks1945> make reboot
<mks1945> it works 100%
<xubuntu71w> "umount /media/sda3 chown user:user /media/sda3 mount -va"
<xubuntu69w> Hello i installed xubuntu but i dont have a network driver. What can i do?
<xubuntu69w> Uhh
<mks1945> show lspci
<Ozbrk> Hi guys I found a linux unfriendly wierless card (in 2015 yes this is not a joke) so how can I report the card to the developers team?
<knome> the developer team does not take submissions of that kind
<knome> please report to the manufacturer
<Ozbrk> Ok thanks
<knome> you can also try to file a bug against the drivers that should (whatever that means...) handle your card and see if the developers for that driver had any insight on it - or were willing to make it work
<Ozbrk> I don't even know how can I founs something like that dven the oldest wierless cards are workinv without the ndiswrapper today
<mks1945> what is the card? just interesting
<Ozbrk> Tp Link TL-WN727N
<Ozbrk> Accutaly a usb wierless adapter
<mks1945>  Ozbrk : maybe you already try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/577941/installing-the-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn727n-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Ozbrk> Wow never seen that that means there is a spessific installation methot for this wierless card isn't it
<mks1945> I agree, it is perversion :)
<rj_> hello I have a simple problem to which i am unable to find the solution. so help me if you can
<rj_> My scandisk PenDrive has turned read only
<rj_> i tried formatting it from terminal didn't work. i tried  (-type f -exec chmod 666 {} \;) as suggest in one forum didnt work and i even tried dosfsck -a
<rj_> non worked
<holstein> rj_: well, the device could be failing, so, i wouldnt dismiss that as an option.. what is the error when you try and make the device writeable?
<holstein> is it fat32?
<rj_> yes
<rj_> sudo parted -l gives this
<rj_> http://imgur.com/4EN6u6w
<holstein> rj_: i think your command is overly complex
<holstein> rj_: i would simply try, in a terminal, mounting to a mount point, and chowning the directory.. i would confim path's, and use the entire path in the command, and share errors
<holstein> when it gets slow here, i would use #ubuntu for support related to it, since, its not related to xubuntu or xfce directly
<rj_> can you guide me as a laymen
<holstein> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2012/06/07/ubuntu-hardware-permissions-how-to-set-ownership-of-drive-or-partition-internal-external-hard-disks/
<rj_> i am not new to the whole linux as os
<rj_> srry i am new is wht i meant
<holstein> rj_: you should be able to simply right click, and set permissions.. i do not know what is wrong in your particular setup
<rj_> yes i tried that to
<rj_> but after i close the gui
<holstein> sudo chown -R myusername:myusername '/path/to/location'
<rj_> it reverts back and no permission change is applied
<rj_> thus i tried terminal
<holstein> rj_: thats a different issue, completely. you state, you *cannot* set permissions.. you are simply trying to make them persistent, then?
<rj_> ok to put it simply
<rj_> i m trying to make my usb pendrive usb pendrive again
<holstein> rj_: thats unclear, to me, as well
<rj_> i dont know how but somehow it turned to read only access
<holstein> rj_: that can be due to breakage. so, the actual physical device can be, and *will* fail, eventually
<rj_> i can still read the files inside
<holstein> i would test, and confirm that its not breaking.. and backup the device.. i would backup, and move the data, and repartition it..
<rj_> just not able to make changes
<rj_> ok so how would i go about that. to check if its breaking. and try repair it
<rj_> if at all possible
<holstein> rj_: ? as i said, i would backup, and move the data, and re-partition, and test..
<holstein> rj_: you cant "repair" if its phyiscally broken.. and im not saying it is.. im just stating, that they all will break, and thats a possibility, that i have seen, personally, cause odd issues like that
<rj_> i understand that things break over time
<rj_> n it maybe the case
<rj_> but it has not undergone any physical activity that can damage it except moving from my one drawer to other.
<rj_> what i think might have cause this is
<rj_> last week i made it a bootable drive for trying out ubuntu on my laptop suing startup disc creator
<holstein> rj_: sure. and thats all i suggest that you address.. is that, you "think", and dont know. *all* drives will fail, and its not in any way obvious what will/can cause the failure
<holstein> rj_: what would i do? again, friend.. simply backup the data.. properly back it up where you feel "safe" about the copies, etc.. wipe the drive, and reformat..
<rj_> and after i was done. as there is no direct right click format option in ubuntu as windows, i just opend the drive and shift deleted all
<holstein> rj_: if you broke the structure, trying to implement a feature, you will need to repair it
<rj_> copied some movie and this is where we are now. its showing error after a week.
<rj_> i do not care about the data inside it my friend. i just want to be able to use it as normal again.
<rj_> so that is what i was asking.
<holstein> rj_: sure.. simply backup *all* data, and reformat
<rj_> how would i go about repairing it if possible
<rj_> i am unable to format it from terminal
<holstein> rj_: again, friend.. you will backup the data, and reformat
<holstein> rj_: please use gparted GUI, and share any errors, so that a volunteer can assist..
<cfhowlett> rj_, fdisk if no gui
<rj_> ok i will try gpart now. earlier i tried to format from terminal using mkfs.vfat -n 'name' -I /dev/sdb1
<rj_> which did not work
<cfhowlett> rj_, do it again with | pastebin       then share the url
<rj_> it said mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: read-only file system
<WyRe> hi guys! :D how could i enable suspend when system is idle while screen is locked?
<WyRe> i'm managing power trought logind.conf in systemd but when screen is locked the system cannot go to suspend (after idle time)
<WyRe> should i configure policy rules or something'
<WyRe> ?
<WyRe> xfce4-power-manager is ignored, because i should use logind.conf
<nomic> turn off screen lock
<nomic> screen lock locks everything out
<nomic> not sure
<WyRe> nomic, i want screen lock :(
<nomic> shy do you need screen lock
<nomic> ok
<nomic> suspend, you're effectively logged out
<nomic> not sure it's possible
<nomic> you're going to have to login then suspend
<nomic> each time
<nomic> just 1 more operation
<nomic> also you check your mail :)
<WyRe> nomic, some time ago i do that editing policy rules , ... but i not remember how
<nomic> maybe its logged on ubuntu forums
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239861&highlight=suspend+screen+lock+policy+rules
<nomic> "Update 17-8-'14:
<nomic> I managed to get suspend working from the lock screen by editing /etc/systemd/logind.conf and un-commenting and changing minutes:
<nomic> IdleAction=suspend
<nomic> IdleActionSec=15min
<nomic> "
<nomic> ahve entered "suspend lock screen policy rules" into ubuntu forum search
<WyRe> nomic, yes, that's topic .. :D suspending while screen is locked xD
<nomic> well he has a fix there ^
<WyRe> nomic, i have already make my power setup in logind.conf :D
<WyRe> but i need when screen is locked the system go suspend :P
<nomic> ask on #ubuntu .. is more busy
<WyRe> :D
<nomic> also ask by posting a question on ubuntu forums
<nomic> so people work on your problem while you are asleep (or suspended) ... make sure you post it to the right place in forums (gui desktop xubuntu etc)
<nomic> xfce
<WyRe> nomic, and... why xfce4-power-manager is ignored? :(
<WyRe> and how change i between logind.conf managin or xfce4-power-manager?
<nomic> further than i've ever looked
<nomic> logind = detailed settings
<WyRe> nomic, i think that i have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1307545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307545 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Fix released]
<WyRe> but muy power manager is ignored always :(
<nomic> any problems on xubuntu are 'ubuntu' - ask in #ubuntu its busier there
<knome> WyRe, then it's likely not that bug
<knome> nomic, except things related to eg. xfce4-power-manager, which are xubuntu-specific
<WyRe> knome, but... why my xfce4-power-manager is ignored always then?
<knome> WyRe, i don't have the answer
<knome> that bug happens on very specific situations, so it's likely to be a different bug than yours if your settings are always ignored
<WyRe> knome, well... i am trying a workaround using logind.conf
<WyRe> of systemd
<WyRe> but now i need enable suspend feature while screen is locked
<knome> good luck.
<WyRe> knome, why good luck? xD
<knome> why not?
<knome> i hope you get your issue fixed, that's all
<WyRe> ah ok ... i thought u was sarcastic xD
<knome> that said, i don't know if logind is the way to go, but i don't know better either, so, good luck with that effort
<knome> would i ever be sarcastic?
<knome> (but no, i wasn't this time)
<WyRe> so much thanks :D
<WyRe> knome, there is some way to alternate between logind.conf and xfce4-power-manager?
<knome> i don't know
<w30> Does anyone know a way to keep a particular user off the user list on the login gui ?  lightdm I think it is
<genii> Yes, for all users except Guest
<w30> genii, ahah, I found it /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<ValziNET> Hey! :)
<MrVamps> anyone know if it is possible to move which display the DM appears on? i have a laptop with a busted panel, and am using an external FP, and would like the DM to appear there.
#xubuntu 2015-07-21
<knome> MrVamps, at least on newer versions it's the monitor with the cursor
<MrVamps> knome, it doesnt seem to follow the cursor. i'm tryin to get it "hardset" to display lightdm on the exdternal flat panel, instead of the attached laptop panel as the screen is broken.
<holstein> MrVamps: on mine with busted panel, i disable in the bios, the internal.. and set to only external
<MrVamps> holstein, thanks for the idea and thought, unfortunately the bios doesnt allow me to use just one or the other..
<holstein> what would i do? use arandr to generate what i need, as a script, that i set as a startup script
<MrVamps> that's a thought too..
<MrVamps> could that be set to run before lightdm come up?
<holstein> its all open, so, anything can be 'set'.. though, i wouldnt
<holstein> what i find is, the login manager will run on both.. which is fine.. then, you would login, and the desktop goes to, as per the script, just the external monitor
<MrVamps> i may just leave well enuf be, i can login, just cant see the login box. so more of an annoyance then a system-breaking issue
<holstein> lightdm has config settings..
<MrVamps> what bout this setting < minimum-display-number = Minimum display number to use for X servers > what about setting this to 1 instead of 0>
<holstein> try it, and see..
<MrVamps> cant really hurt, if it doesnt work, set it back to 0
<pjotter> Hi people! A question about samba shares, if I may.
<pjotter> I have three computers: One Xubuntu 14.04 and one Debian 8.1/xfce and a Windows 7 machine.
<pjotter> On the Xubuntu machine I created a samba share that I want to share with the other computers on the network.
<pjotter> When I connect to the share using Windows, I can see, create and modify files without any problems. Full access.
<pjotter> When I try to connect on the Debian machine, I can see, create but NOT modify files and folders on the share.
<pjotter> When I try the same on the Xubuntu machine using thunar/samba... I can see, create and modify files and folders. Any idea why this doesn;t work on Debian?
<ObrienDave> ask in #debian?
<mks1945> pjotter: install    libpam-winbind, libnss-winbind
<pjotter> Hi mks1945
<pjotter> Thanks for the answer. What do those do?
<mks1945> I had long sex with samba, before installing theese packs
<mks1945> it need for auth with winbind
<ObrienDave> O.o
<ObrienDave> o.O
<mks1945> before ubuntu 13.10 it was in samba include, after 13.10, 14.04 need install additional
<pjotter> mks1945: libpam-winbind and libnss-winbind had no effect. Problem remains. I can acces the share, create a file. But when I try to open, edit and save that file, it won;t let me save it to that file but instead offers a "save as" window to store the file locally.
<pjotter> This is all done through thunar with "browse network".
<mks1945> on debian mashine. is user in samba group?
<xubuntu41o> Hi has the 14.04, been getting updates, to the original file, since it's release?
<knome> yes
<bekks> xubuntu41o: Sure. :)
<xubuntu41o> Yeah I was pretty sure that it had been updated, but the original has had lots of extra data added to it since then. Really did not want to install the old OS and the do lots of updates, after installing.
<bekks> xubuntu41o: You will have to do updates, even with the latest iso.
<xubuntu41o> Figured that downloading almost a gig, and the many hundreds of megs more in updates, it would be better to just get the latest version, and only a few more updates on that.
<knob> smart
<knome> xubuntu41o, just remember 14.04 is LTS, so it has 3 years of support; 15.04 is a regular release, and it only has 9 months of support, so you have to upgrade sooner
<xubuntu41o> Anything to be free from microsoft......
<xubuntu41o> cio
<ArtyB> Hello there, anyone familiar with OpenGL multilib setups?
<ArtyB> I've been banging my head against my desk since yesterday trying to install the right drivers/libs so that it'll allow me to link either for 32 bits or 64 bits on the same box...
<ArtyB> I'm on 14.04 LTS, btw
<ArtyB> I tried installing the mesa packages for both architectures, but they seem to overwrite each other
<ArtyB> then I tried with the nvidia-current-dev package and I couldn't link at all with this one... ldd just couldn't resolve -lGL and such
<ronin> any idea why i in firefox my flash always asks to activate it before i can use it
<ronin> when i select activate, it works after
<ronin> until i restart the browser
<flocculant> ronin: are you completely updated - there was a recent flash update afaik
<ronin> how can i see that
<ronin> hmm
<holstein> and, it wont be "recent", since, adobe doesnt support flash in linux, by making newer versions
<ronin> im all updated but havent updated to 14.04.2
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ can be referenced to see what versions are supported
<flocculant> holstein: there was a recent flash update for the flashplugin in the repos (at least in wily) - which now provides the latest flash we can get
<holstein> if one is using version 11, then, one should expect to see sites "complaining
<holstein> sure.. one can always get the chrome pepperflash.. released for chrome, and adapted to the repos, for other things..
<flocculant> should be Version 11.2.202.491
<holstein> right.. but, thats *quite* out of date..
<holstein> as for the rest of the internet.. the site would see one using version 11, and popup with whatever messages
<flocculant> and - all I can say is that with THAT version - after updating - firefox has stopped complaining
<flocculant> the other option of course is to use chrome/chromium probably - or complain to people still serving flash
<holstein> cool.. all i can say is, if im using version 11, and the official version from adobe is version 18, i'll expect "complaining" from modern sites..
<flocculant> yea ;)
<flocculant> doesn't stop - the .491 version being what we have to use though does it
<holstein> i use version 18, personally, since, i find the compromise of using older versions to not really support modern content well enough.. so, as we/i phase out flash generally, i choose the pepperflash version
<flocculant> ronin: so how do YOU install flash?
<flocculant> because that's the real issue here
<holstein> check and see if you are using version 11.. if so, its quite old.. you can use http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ to reference what version you are using, and see facts about the versions and what adobe supports
<ronin> oh vulnerable 11.2.202.481
<ronin> i thought xubuntu would update it for me
<ronin> i need to remember to update it myself now on
<flocculant> right - so check for the update
<holstein> not sure that its "vulnerable".. but, xubuntu cant magically create a version newer than the one adobe provides linux
<holstein> but, the pepperflash plugin is in the repos.. a way to aquire the one they make for chrome
<flocculant> ronin: there should be an update for that - currrent repo version is .491 for ALL the supported *buntu versions
<holstein> in a terminal, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should get you all you need
<slickymasterWork> FWIW ronin, Google patched Chrome with an updated version of Flash -> Chrome 43.0.2357.134
<flocculant> holstein: I understand completely what you're saying with this - but as you are aware we're stuck with security updates only from adobe
<holstein> flocculant: right.. im not contradicting that in *any* way
<flocculant> :)
<ronin> yes, it tells me that they dont give more updated version from adobe's website
<ronin> Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux.
<holstein> flocculant: i understand, we get security updates from adobe, that are repackage in the repos.. and runninng "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will get a user of ubuntu the latest version 11
<holstein> *or*, one can use the pepperflash, as well.. which gets the google chrome one, that is version 18
<ronin> i need to do the dist-upgrade later, im on holidays and im afraid something goes wrong
<ronin> cannot risk anything now
<ronin> thanks
<holstein> ronin: well, its all a risk ;) ..good luck
<flocculant> holstein: yea - as I tend to dev version not as easy, last week when I looked - pepper wasn't available where I looked
<holstein> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ronin> the one thing i dont trust in xubuntu is the dist upgrade, i managed to break it twice
<holstein> flocculant: its in the repos
<flocculant> holstein: and wouldn't install ...
<holstein> ronin: dist upgrade is not "distribution upgrade".. if you have breakage, its likely due to 3rd party sources
<ronin> oh
<ronin> then its safe i guess
<holstein> if one adds a bunch of ppa's to 14.04 to extend version support, those sources can cause breakage.. regardless of the upgrade command one uses
<ronin> sounds promising:The following packages will be upgraded:   adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin firefox firefox-globalmenu   firefox-locale-en geogebra5 thunderbird thunderbird-globalmenu   thunderbird-locale-en thunderbird-locale-en-us
<holstein> all packages in your sources will get updated
<ronin> why is it called dist-upgrade if it's not a distribution upgrade ;D
<genii> Historical reasons
<holstein> ronin: you can check out "man apt-get" to see what the facts are..
<holstein> ronin: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get for example.. or in your terminal
<ronin> ok that fixed the problem
<ronin> firefox is back to normal
<ronin> merci
<holstein> you mean, it upgraded your flash..
<ronin> yep
<holstein> if the problem is, you are afraid to do updates, because of fear of breakage.. i can understand that.. but, keep in mind, *all* hard drives fail, so, plan for that by having proper backups/images.. and you will not need to fear updates
<ronin> well im not afraid of updates, im just on holidays and dont want to do distribution upgrade here
<ronin> since i thought dist-upgrade upgraded the whole xubuntu
<holstein> you will be offered an upgrade to 16.04.. from LTS to LTS
<genii> Well, after 16.04 hits 16.04.1
<holstein> yup ^
<holstein> so, not til october or so, 2016
<josquin> Hello!  After binutils updated, last week, i noticed something.  My terminal, set to transparent, displays only the desktop, rather than the window directly below it.  Should that have happened?  Thanks!
<xubuntu98w> Hi
<flocculant> indeed, assuming you have a question, I would just ask it - then those who can answer will
<xubuntu98w> hi everybody! Does anybody know how to install xubuntu on a chromebook??
<Reklan> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-install-linux-on-a-chromebook-and-unlock-its-ful-509039343 is a useful  tutorial\
<xubuntu98w> Great. Thanks! I've found this one, but it's two yrs old. that's why i was wondering if the process is still the same
<flocculant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220912
<flocculant> is recentish
<flocculant> but frankly you'll probably find more recent info with a decent search string, all we have is chromebook
<xubuntu98w> Thanks!
<flocculant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422475&p=8920811&viewfull=1#post8920811
<flocculant> read that one next time you need help ;)
<flocculant> people WILL help, but none are psychic
<xubuntu98w> Well, I thought so but. But somehow the web was not offering that much info.
<flocculant> less info is not something people generally need to say ;)
<xubuntu98w> Ok. Now you' ve lost me. I know people will help, that is why i asked a question... so thanks for replying
<ArtyB> So, huh... Anyone got an insight on my multilib opengl issue?
<josquin> Oh, problem solved!  i went into settings and turned on my compositor.  What is binutils?
<w30>  I am trying to compile a program but my libraries are too new. Can I make the program use the newer libraries?
<w30> or install a million old libs
<bazhang> xv
<bazhang> you asked about this and got an answer
<bazhang> did you need help with the compile flags?
<w30> I get lib hell. Like trying to eat a gallon of icecream by licking it.
<knome> sounds like the application is so old that it would need some love anyway.
<w30> bazhang, I need to do something with compile flags?  What are those?
<bazhang> you want to brink back something that has not been maintained for nearly 20 years
<w30> bazhang, nah....just install it.
<bazhang> compiling is the only way to bring it back
<bazhang> so its bringing back in a very real sense
<bazhang> 1994 is pretty long ago
<w30> bazhang, so I have to become a compile expert and learn all about compile flags?
<knome> w30, if you want to build software that is 20 years old, likely
<bazhang> or use tools that long displaced that
<bazhang> that would be kernel series one or something
<w30> bazhang, I will be dead by then........sighs.
<bazhang> series one was 20 years ago
<bazhang> in the past
<w30> I mean learning compiling...
<knome> alternatively, you can run a distribution from 20 years ago. easy!
<bazhang> do vm's even run software from then?
<knome> hardware from 20 years back does..
<Unit193> bazhang: I had a VM run Windows 3.1. :P
<bazhang> Unit193, nice
<bazhang> !warty
<Unit193> !warty
<knome> i've ran it in dosbox
<ubot93> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<bazhang> it wont be an ubuntu vm thats for sure
<w30>  RedHat 5.0 is not cutting edge any more/????????
<bazhang> ask in #rhel  thats offtopic here w30
<w30> I think usb was command line only in that
<w30> bazhang, I will stay with 7/21/2015
<w30> thanks all, sorry I ask too much.
<danniel> hi
<knome> hello
<danniel> whats up
<tach4n> hello, I changed my username with moduser but the username in the display manager (lightdm?) hasn't changed - xubuntu 15.04
<holstein> tach4n: you can login, though? or only in tty?
<knome> the real name isn't the username
<tach4n> holstein: yes I can login
<tach4n> knome: does it do that, display the real name instead of user name?
<knome> yes
<tach4n> knome: for the other accounts it just displays username, but perhaps that's because they don't have a real name set, let me check
<knome> likely so
<tach4n> that worked, thanks
<glauxosdever> Sry, my xubuntu boted onto text mod.
#xubuntu 2015-07-22
<nand_> HI
<nand_> I have installed xubuntu on newly purchased leneno system model:- G50-70
<nand_> i am not able to see wifi network in network manager
<nand_> can some one help me in solving this problem ?
<holstein> nand_: if its literally just missing, add it back. but, what you need to determine is more than that .. is the wifi chipset present? is it in the bios? is it functional in windows, or at all..
<nand_> I didn't check in windows
<nand_> how can i check wifi chipset present? is it in the bios?
<holstein> nand_: its an easy way to tell if, the device is able to be functional.. and not broken
<holstein> nand_: i would literally load the bios, and see that its present.. if its disabled there, or by a hardware switch, then it wont work
<nand_> by using this command  lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network   Chip ID: BCM43142 The PCI-ID: 14e4:4365 Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<nand_> got those data
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> thats what i refer to ^ (typically before i replace the broadcom chip)
<holstein> try simply installing the driver for it. if you can wire up to wired network, temporarily, you may find the GUI works.. if not, refer to that ^
<r734> Hi! Why does installing libgl1-mesa-dev:i386 remove libgl1-mesa-dev? Why can't they coexist?
<cfhowlett> !info libgl1-mesa-dev
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dev (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX development files. In component main, is extra. Version 10.5.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 95 kB
<ObrienDave> libgl1-mesa-dev is the meta-file package name. libgl1-mesa-dev:i386 is the 386 driver package. or vice-versa ;P
<ObrienDave> same thing just 2 different names
<xubuntu97w> trying to find out files like 'icons.screen0-3888x850' using catfish but do not find the file ??
<r734> oh ok, bit of a misconception on my part here, then. But how should I proceed to install both the x86_64 and i386 versions of the package, then?
<ObrienDave> r734, you need to add multi-arch support
<ObrienDave> so you can load both x64 and 386 drivers
<r734> ObrienDave : I know, I thought that's what I was doing by explicitly adding *:i386 after the package name (from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch).
<r734> I'm confused
<ObrienDave> yea, me too. there is another way to add multi-arch support
<r734> how? ^^
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
<ObrienDave> then you can add both, iirc
<r734> that tells me I already have the newest version
<ObrienDave> well, dang, too tired to think. it's possible they cannot co-exist
<r734> that's weird, it would mean multiarch support is limited to executables not linking to opengl...
<ObrienDave> that, i would not know about
<r734> ObrienDave ok, thanks anyway. If someone has more insight about this, I'd love to hear it.
<ObrienDave> knome just jumped on. he should know better than I
<r734> knome : any idea?
<knome> not really.
<knome> maybe opengl just doesn't support multiarch
<r734> hmm apparently it's a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1317113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1246013 in mesa (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1317113 Would be nice for libgl1-mesa-dev to be multiarched" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<knome> that's completely possible
<r734> ok, then... Well, that sucks. Thanks anyway!
<cntr> if i click a window's titlebar to focus it and move my mouse, it's grabbed and drags along with my mouse
<cntr> how do i fix this?
<cntr> to be clear, this happens randomly, not every time
<Luyin> cntr don't know a fix, but as a workaround just hit escape when it happens. worked for me, had this happen too some time ago.
<Guest43907> Hi, I wanted to make an inquiry. Yesterday install Xubuntu 14.04 and after 10-15 minutes graphical environment is damaged, forcing me to restart. No problem of temperature.  Can someone help me out?
<xubuntu69w> Hello. Ran apt-get upgrade on an old 14.04 install the other day. Now autologin doesn't work anymore. Anyone knows how to fix it? Thanks
<xubuntu61w> helllo guys  maybe thi is offtopic...... but is there a way to noob user can fix Core dump segmention fault  bug in xubuntu 15.04 (also that bug is in xub 15.10)
<Guest1636> ok..... maybe this is offtopic  but  how can  noob fix core dump segmention fault  bug in xubuntu 15.04 64bit and as i saw xub 15.10 alpha ver 1
<xubuntu71w> Hi, does anyone know if there is a way to get my display settings back to their original default settings? After spending hours trying to get hiDPI working properly on my notebook and 1080p external monitor things are pretty messed up and I just want to get everything back to a sane starting point.
<Beginner000> I'm trying to install sun's oficial java, does somebody know witch commands I need to write on terminal?
<Beginner000> which*
<w30> xubuntu71w, try the restore button in xvidtune?
<knome> w30, ...what?
<w30> type sudo xvidtune in a terminal
<xubuntu71w> hmm, I'm not familiar with xvidtune, I have no idea what clicking the restore button will do
<knome> xubuntu71w, what have you used to configure your monitors?
<w30> xubuntu71w, neither do I
<xubuntu71w> it didn't do anything, just gave me a warning message about an invalid mode line
<xubuntu71w> knome, I had used the the display applet in settings to use the full screen resolution of the notebook, then adjusted the DPI and fonts to make things readable
<w30> xubuntu71w, maybe it just restores to what you have when you invoke it, sigh....
<xubuntu71w> This of course made everything 2x too large on the external 1080p monitor, so then I tried to use xrandr to scale it back down to 1920x1080, but that never worked right
<xubuntu71w> after trying to undo all of those changes my system boots up with the notebook at 1920x1080 but the external monitor still seems to be displayed with the xrandr settings that scale down by half
<xubuntu71w> I have not been able to figure out what is holding on to those old settings for the external monitor. In addition to that , my system is just plain unstable when it comes to the displays.
<xubuntu71w> Sometimes I have a black screen after the screen saver, sometimes I have a black screen after a reboot, its all most annoying and I'd like to just get back to a default starting point
<holstein> xubuntu71w: i find, i may need to work with a few different drivers to find the most stable setup.. you can use arandr, which is a GUI, to generate a script you can set to autorun, and set settings the way you need at login
#xubuntu 2015-07-23
<Guest11141> If I have Ubuntu 14.4 installed is it ok to then install XFCE and delete unity.
<holstein> 14.04. and its "ok" to do anything like that..
<holstein> you can just boot into the XFCE desktop, and leave unity.. or, swtich to xubuntu.. many options
<Guest11141> Yeah, I had a lot problems with the grub when installing Ubuntu and didn't want to deal with the same issues if doing a fresh install of Xubuntu
<nomic> why not just use xubuntu
<nomic> because its xfce
<nomic> thats the X
<holstein> doesnt want to re-install
<nomic> its nicer
<nomic> just back up stuff .. or even partition
<holstein> sure.. its just that, *that* is the answer.. GRUB issues at install
<nomic> i left ubuntu when unity arrived .. tbh @ the point of release it was very buggy - didn't even give it a trial -- now I notice everyone using it .. have just been watching a programming vid on youtube. . hes using ubuntu
<nomic> or mint?  .. is mint unity .. it had the ubuntu logo topleft though -- must have been ubuntu
<nomic> what desktop is mint?
<holstein> lets discuss unity in the offtopic channel..
<nomic> no
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> mint ships many different desktops.. cinnamon is the one they really push, AFAIK
 * nomic unlikely to move off xubuntu
<holstein> literally no one will make you, or is asking you to.. all im requesting is the offtopic chat to be moved to the #xubuntu-offtopic channel, where, discussions are welcome
<nomic> i won't go in there - they are horrible
<nomic> bbl
<nomic> you help out here & they just give you shit if you even talk
<nomic> fuck you holstein
<w30> I was trying to shut off my touchpad and got mouse shut off also. What file does <settings><Mouse and Touchpad> modify?
<holstein> w30: well, ideally, the touchpad.. but, i would test, and see what it does..
<w30> holstein, I need to fix it with keyboard, no mouse!!
<krytarik> w30: ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/pointers.xml
<w30> krytarik, ahh... you are  my hero, ha
<holstein> sure.. i didnt imply you should fix it with a mouse. im saying, i could imagine some hardware not responding as expected..
<w30> holstein, ha nah... its the old PEBKC problem
<auscompgeek> Guest11141: if you want your setup to be the same as an xubuntu fresh install, you can apt install xubuntu-desktop
<auscompgeek> Guest11141: that will pull in all the xubuntu packages.
<Unit193> Well, that won't be quite it, and I'd recommend installing the task over the package, buut yes it is closer.
<holstein> Unit193: you mean, initiate task select?
<Unit193> holstein: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^
<auscompgeek> oh, so that's how you install tasks using apt/apt-get
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<holstein> Unit193: thats handy..
<Unit193> Yeah, gets less unexpected packages.
<mpmctoo> :s Switching to the fglx amd drivers causes all sorts of weird stuff in Xubuntu 14.04.2, My desktop settings were reset, wallpaper & mouse theme choices. Interestingly the mouse theme seems to only work on certain windows! On the desktop it's the default but when using anything else it's the theme I'd selected! If I'd known that using these drivers causes this much hassle just to get h/w accelerated video I wouldn't have bothered
<auscompgeek> this is why you set up your computer first *before* configuring everything to your heart's content
<w30> part
<xubuntu491> hi
<xubuntu491> does someone now how to unistall my wireless card?
<xubuntu491> just to leave the laptop without posibilities to connect to the internet
<cfhowlett> xubuntu491, disable network manager applet would do it
<xubuntu491> mmmm thanks ill try to disable it, and unistall it using apt-get thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  xubuntu491
<w30> does any one know a command line to make xfce re-read the mouse config file after I edited it?
<w30> something less than  reboot
<cfhowlett> w30, ask #xfce
<ronin> hi my desktop was restarted because of power failure, and now it's in the login screen, is there a way to login remotely that i can take a vnc connection to the machine?
<ronin> I can get a SSH connection, but starting up a VNC server from terminal doesn't help, because it won't let me in before I have logged in to X
<w30> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> w30 happy2help!
<ronin> what login manager there is in xubuntu, gdm, xdm?
<ronin> xdm?
<knome> lightdm
<cfhowlett> lightdm is standard on all *buntus except server
<ronin> this fixed my problem sudo /usr/bin/x11vnc -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -forever -bg -rfbport 5900 -o /tmp/x11vnc.log
<ronin> thanks guys! :)
<ronin> now i can login righ to the x login screen (lightdm)
<ronin> another question is how can I connect to a locked session?
<ronin> to this lock screen whre it asks for a password
<ronin> I tried with the same command but now I only get a black screen
<ronin> this is the prob http://ubuntuqa.com/244471/xubuntu-1404-vnc-not-showing-password-lock-screen
<xubuntu43w> hi
<knome> hello
<xfce> Hello everyone!
<Guest5370> Hello everyone!
<xangua> bye :P
#xubuntu 2015-07-24
<BlueGone> Hi everybody
<BlueGone_> Hello, it is someone here ?
<xubuntu65w> Hey, any news about fixing the Bluetooth bug that prevents connection and/or terminates connection after a few moments?
<OhYash> Ia anybody here?
<ObrienDave> no ;p
<lytton> is the update-rc.d deprecated in 15.04?
<xubuntu40w> hi
<sorinb> Hello. Does ubuntu have a tracker on its own or Xubuntu bugs are reported inside Lunchpad/Ubuntu ?
<sorinb> *xubuntu
<Unit193> Still the same idea,  ubuntu-bug $package  or on LP itself.
 * bynarie ok
<letarch> hey guys
<letarch> say me how login live cd user?
<letarch> login:xubuntu, password:xubuntu?
<letarch> pls, need help now
<flocculant__> if it's asking - try username xubuntu and no password iirc
<letarch> I closed my netbook, after open it, and need login, i tryed write login xubuntu and no password
<flocculant__> well the livecd shouldn't actually need one - try rebooting instead of closing and re-opening
<letarch> and not login, it need paste login'n'pass again
<flocculant__> it shouldn't need it - if it keeps wanting one - I would check cd integrity https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<letarch> I use wi-fi from my phone, and traffic small, I install firefox new, after reboot all deleted
<flocculant__> it's a livecd, it's not designed to be used like that
<flocculant__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<flocculant__> check your download too
<letarch> I know, I want install it on hdd
<flocculant__> check it all - if it is asking for the password there is something wrong
<letarch> but install-utils dont start from other xserver
#xubuntu 2015-07-25
<yan__> Hi everyone, I have written before about QT apps, don't know if anyone read my message. So once again: reason of ugly looking qt apps has been found (xfce bug 12012). Mint 17.2 ships with fixed xfce4-session, no problems at all. You may build new one or grab Mint's
<ubottu> bug 12012 in openldap2 (Ubuntu) "missing changes from upstream merge" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12012
<yan__> bot is wrong, xfce bugzilla
<yan__> Workaround with trolltech doesn't fix icons, so that's why I am writing
<xgr> hello! just installed xubuntu and i'm having a small problem (maybe not xubuntu related, tho..)
<xgr> i cant see anything (blank screen!) during bootup
<xgr> after the initial bios screen, the first thing i see is the mouse cursor just before the desktop loads (not even the grub menu..)
<xgr> my gut says that there is something wrong with the resolution/screen settings used during boot... how can i adjust these??
<flocculant> you won't see grub if you only have one OS, what graphics card? did you install proprietary driver for graphics? does machine boot quickly?
<xgr> hm.. ok fair point, i just thought i'd see a grub menu of sorts
<xgr> i just installed on a hp pavillion
<xgr> (no other os)
<xgr> i think it has some nvidia chipset, i havent installed any drivers (at least, willingly)
<xgr> i think that after the bios screen, it takes maybe 15-20 seconds to get to working desktop
<xgr> but i think thats normal
<xgr> lemme try and install some graphics drivers and I'll get back to you..
<flocculant> ok
<pj__> When I try to view the contents of a flashdrive in xubuntu through the file manager I get the error "Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/pj/PJ: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/pj/PJ"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat' " Any idea how to fix this
<mrkramps> i am currently a bit irritated …
<mrkramps> using the xfce 4.12 ppa with 14.04 i wanted to manually install mousepad 0.3.0 because the menu bar should look a bit different
<mrkramps> but actually the menu bar is the same in 0.3.0 from trusty repo
<mrkramps> oh hell, this was because i had an instance of version 0.4.0 still running
<cosmo> anyone run xubuntu in a VM and have trouble getting the screen to resize with the host monitor?
<cosmo> tried updating guest additions but it says i have broken packages.. which is apparently a wm issue? google only tells me about Unity when searching
<cosmo> i'm a lazy linux newb and probably will be forever
<cosmo> but it sure beats windows
#xubuntu 2015-07-26
<auscompgeek> cosmo: not a wm/de issue.
<auscompgeek> cosmo: you should install the virtualbox guest additions from the ubuntu repos
<cosmo> auscompgeek, in the VM or the Host OS? Host OS is Debian if that makes any difference.
<auscompgeek> cosmo: in the VM, of course :P
<cosmo> thanks!
<auscompgeek> installing guest additions in the host … won't do much.
<auscompgeek> np
<cosmo> yeah, it gets murky
<cosmo> to me anyway, still getting used to this. i'd like to have a VM per workspace.
<cosmo> but these tiny screens man
<cosmo> grumbles
<cosmo> yesss it works!
<cosmo> McDuh, had to install the broken packages.
<cosmo> or reinstall i guess.
<cosmo> i tunneled my tunnel, fun
<auscompgeek> `apt-get install -f` fixes those :P
<cosmo> what is the proper term for those '-f' things? arguments, identifiers
<auscompgeek> if an argument starts with '-', it's usually a switch
<cosmo> so "call aptitude, install/change packages, that are broken" something like that...
<cosmo> operator operator, get me line 2
<cosmo> get me outta here morpheus
<cosmo> i'm more of a political bent than technical, i'm good with people
<cosmo> computers are fun though. i'm trying to learn how to set up a secure-ish system for cryptocurrency use
<Brontx> Small question about Thunar: Is there a way to adjust the column justification in the detailed list view? The Size column is right-justified and all the others are left-justified. It's a small thing but it's been annoying me. Thanks.
<xubuntu94w> hi there. I am using xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu94w> LTS , and I have no longer support
<cfhowlett> 14.04 is still supported.
<xubuntu94w> the US and Main servers are not working
<ObrienDave> try a different server
<xubuntu94w> I used select best server botton and also does not work
<ObrienDave> select "other" and try the one closest to you
<xubuntu94w> I can have server from all over the world but it is in vain
<ObrienDave> how long has this been going on?
<xubuntu94w> since the last year
<xubuntu94w> 2 years remain
<xubuntu94w> the release finishes on 2017
<cfhowlett> you're telling us NOW that you haven't had an active repo since LAST YEAR??
<ObrienDave> do you have ALL of the standard repos enabled?
<xubuntu94w> one week ago I can not have the updates
<xubuntu94w> working for one year good
<ObrienDave> where do you live?
<xubuntu94w> PERU
<ObrienDave> have you tried the chile servers?
<xubuntu94w> is there anyproblem?
<xubuntu94w> not yet
<ObrienDave> keep trying servers in neighboring countries
<ObrienDave> make sure ALL standard repos are enabled
<xubuntu94w> I remembered I install debian to my brother's computer using server from texas and running great
<ObrienDave> keep trying servers in neighboring countries
<xubuntu94w> just appeared a new message : xubuntu 14.10 is now available but you have 14.04
<cfhowlett> xubuntu94w, is LONG TERM SUPPORT. 14.10 is supported for 9 months
<ObrienDave> 14.04 is good until 2017
<xubuntu94w> yeah, why is not working then?
<ObrienDave> but you knew that :)
<ObrienDave> i don't know. try asking in #ubuntu. many more people to help there
<xubuntu94w> I have tried one server from Chile, it does not work either,
<ObrienDave> what happens?
<xubuntu94w> but still remain 2
<xubuntu94w> message :Failled to download repository information
<xubuntu94w> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ObrienDave> it's quite possible there is just a bad connection from your area to the servers. ALL of them seems unlikely
<xubuntu94w> the hell is going on?
<ObrienDave> ok, that's a PPA issue
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, dns?
<ObrienDave> probably
<xubuntu94w> I have openDNS to block porno
<ObrienDave> what are your DNS addresses?
<ObrienDave> try the google addresses. 8.8.8.8    8.8.4.4
<xubuntu94w> dns SERVER : 208.67.222.123, 208.67.220.123
<ObrienDave> having two addresses the same is not usually a good idea
<xubuntu94w> THEy are not the same, look at it well
<ObrienDave> oops, i see the difference. sorry
<xubuntu94w> should I change them in order to get the upgrade¿
<ObrienDave> you can try. then change back after
<xubuntu94w> what about the google dns ?
<ObrienDave> it's also possible that PPA does not exist anymore
<xangua> what PPA¿
<ObrienDave> go through your PPA list and disable the one giving you trouble
<xubuntu94w> but it is from the U:S: server, how can not exist anymore?
<ObrienDave> PPAs are NOT from the same server
<xubuntu94w> how can I know the trouble one'?
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+ppa-packages
<ObrienDave> look up the address in the error message :)
<ObrienDave> if any ONE PPA errors out, you can NOT complete the updates
<ObrienDave> you have a PPA issue
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, disable the ppa temporarily
<ObrienDave> that's what i'm trying to get him to do :)
<xubuntu94w> I have it unchecked now
<xubuntu94w> then?
<ObrienDave> take over please, i need a potty break
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett,
<cfhowlett> xubuntu94w, reload/refresh then
<xubuntu94w> ubuntu sofwatre center does not show up anymore
<xubuntu94w> using the fucking terminal :D
<cfhowlett> xubuntu94w, profanity >>> you get added to my /ignore file
<xubuntu94w> bad app disabled and server from chile , think is working now, by the moment
<xubuntu94w> oh that is great after a terrible week
<xubuntu94w> thank you guys :D hope you have a great time :D
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<slani> hello. after update 15.04 my sound stop working (hp elitebook 8530p). Can someone please help me?
<xubuntu37d> test
<slani_> 1/wc
<nigaa> hi
<nigaa> is there anyone
<cfhowlett> nigaa, change your nick.
<LiverWurst> hello
<LiverWurst> xubuntu is essentially the same as ubuntu but the wm correct?
<pleia2> no, in addition to coming with a different desktop manager (and window manager), it also ships with different default applications
<ObrienDave> but just about anything taht runs un Ubuntu will run in Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> *that
<pleia2> yeah, pretty much
<pleia2> Xubuntu and Ubuntu share software repositories, so everything is installable in both
<ObrienDave> dang, fat fingers today ;P
<pleia2> a Unity scope probably won't work ;) but LibreOffice will (using it as we speak!)
<LiverWurst> thinking about putting it on the laptop and was wondering if i could use the ati drivers that you can download for ubuntu
<pleia2> oh yeah, that kind of stuff is all the same
<LiverWurst> ok great
<ObrienDave> i'm running a laptop with Intel drivers. works fine here
<LiverWurst> other than surfing web, netflix and google play, i might try to get STO working on it with wine
<LiverWurst> star trek online
<ObrienDave> you'll probably be better off going for the dual boot
<LiverWurst> nah..im trying to move away from windows
<ObrienDave> well, wine will never do as well performance wise,
<LiverWurst> running fedora 22 on it right now and i feel like it runs a little clunky
<LiverWurst> i know
<LiverWurst> the reason im choosing xubuntu is specifically for the ati driver and i dont want unity
<ObrienDave> Unity is the reason most of us chose Xubuntu ;P
<LiverWurst> heh
<knome> ObrienDave, ummm...
<LiverWurst> ok dd is done..thanks for the info
<ObrienDave> welcome
#xubuntu 2016-07-25
<fkn_white_male> We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children. - #hax @ irc.rizon.net
<fkn_white_male> We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children. - #hax @ irc.rizon.net
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<zleap> hi
<zleap> is there a page from the xubuntu.org website for themes
<zleap> please
<flocculant> zleap: what do you mean? what do you actually want?
<zleap> like desktop themes
<zleap> to change look / feel of the gui
<flocculant> no there isn't anything at the website
<zleap> ah ok
<zleap> i did find xfce-look.org
<flocculant> we supply the themes that are installed by default
<zleap> ah ok
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> i am slowly converting a few netbooks (about 30) to xubuntu
<flocculant> yea - I'd be little help with changing themes - I never bother :)
<flocculant> oh cool \o/
<zleap> won't be all of them,  but a good few of them
<zleap> works really well on the HP mini 110/210 btw
<flocculant> nice to know :)
<pavlushka> zleap: Way to go, :)
<zleap> pavlushka: thanks
<pt_lutin> hi everybody !
<knome> hello
<pt_lutin> I just installed xubuntu on a laptop but i have a problem to connect to internet
<pt_lutin> I can't find somme help on google
<knome> well if you tell us what your problem is, maybe we can help...
<pt_lutin> did anyone can tell me if there a pppoeconf on xubuntu as ubuntu ? It's on version 16.04
<pt_lutin> the networkmanager don't work
<knome> xubuntu uses the ubuntu repositories, so everything that is on ubuntu is (or can be) on xubuntu
<knome> "doesn't work" isn't helpful; you need to be more descriptive
<pt_lutin> sorry
<pt_lutin> but on the terminal when i do "sudo pppoeconf" I have the message "sudo : pppoeconf : commande not found"
<pt_lutin> that's my problem
<knome> sudo apt install pppoeconf
<pt_lutin> ok, I understood. I think it's the same as ubuntu... and I find it on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<knome> yes; xubuntu uses the ubuntu repositories - use a package manager to install the package
<pt_lutin> i can't connect the laptop on internet
<knome> even with an ethernet cable?
<pt_lutin> I have an old modem, with user and password...
<pt_lutin> that why I have the problem
<edwardmlyte> When can 14.04 users expect to see the 16.04.1 release available to upgrade to?
<knome> i have no exact schedule, but should be sooner than later
<genii> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<knome> there we go.
<edwardmlyte> perfect! thanks both.
 * knome gives genii a moldy cracker to go with coffee
 * genii nibbles
<doc|work_> hey. I'm setting up 4x1080p screens using displayport daisy chaining. It's recognising that there are 4 screens and overlaying them correctly, but showing them as a single 1080p screen with no resolution options higher than that. Anyone got any suggestions on how to get them recognised as a 4k device?
<xubuntu17d> hi! Just finished installing Xubuntu 16.04. I cannot find "Usb start-up disk creator" or "disk manager" or others
<xubuntu17d> any idea?
<genii> xubuntu17d: The ISO install images have been hybrid images for a while now, just dd is usually required and no bootloader magic like  before
#xubuntu 2016-07-26
<lost_sauce> so as my name implies, I have a question
<lost_sauce> what's the easiest way to load xubuntu onto my netbook using a usb drive?
<lost_sauce> does someone have a play-by-play I can follow?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick perhaps?
<lost_sauce> gentleman, scholar, etc. etc.
<lost_sauce> same as ubuntu?
<Unit193> They're both Hybrid isos, yep.
<lost_sauce> oh, if I use a tool like rufus does that make it boot off the usb drive as a filesystem?
<lost_sauce> i googled "burn iso to usb" and landed on a page telling me to use rufus
<lost_sauce> i guess i misread what it was doing
<Unit193> Not heard of that one.
<lost_sauce> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Unit193> If you are coming from Windows, I'd use http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<lost_sauce> i'm trying to get a flavor of ubuntu on my netbook but ran into a problem i didn't understand with my wireless drivers
<lost_sauce> and heard of other people using xubuntu on the same model as my netbook
<Unit193> Niiiice.  Broadcom isn't it?
<lost_sauce> i think so
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lost_sauce> ideapad s12
<Unit193> Fun times, though not horrible.
<lost_sauce> wow, that must be pretty common
<lost_sauce> how do ubuntu and xubuntu compare? i.e. what's the difference and why would I use one over the other?
<Unit193> Default DE, applications, and settings.  Ubuntu uses Unity, Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<xubuntu06w> Hi, I'm a new Xubuntu user and I'm trying to update my Mugshot (the text, not the picture yet). When I add in my ph# or email, it promps for a password. I have tried my password and the sudo password, both give an error. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<sonu_nk> I need your help to setup virtual host, i have a live project which is running on this ip like eg: 156.15.28.15 . and i want to run project on my ubuntu machine with same url like eg : 156.15.28.15 instead of localhost ..  i also followed steps from here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts but seems not working
<c0nfuseki> is anyone available to help?
<knome> c0nfuseki, ask your question and find out
<c0nfuseki> i think i severely screwed up my DNS settings with fiddling with config files for which i do not remember them all
<c0nfuseki> I'd love to know if there is a way to use the install disk to reset some of this mess
<knome> not individual settings as is
<knome> dpkg-reconfigure might be useful, or not
<c0nfuseki> hmm. ok
<c0nfuseki> any idea what package i should reconfigure?
<c0nfuseki> seems like that did nothing (even after rebooting the computer)
<c0nfuseki> thanks anyway
<knome> no, i'm afraid
<knome> knowing what you poked would help..
<knome> (obviously)
<xubuntu73wRemi> Hi ! anybody maybe knwo how to instal on my xubuntu Intel GMA 3600 graphics ? Intel GMA 3600 samsung n102sp xubuntu last ver
<knome> do you have a problem while installing?
<xubuntu73wRemi> i can not find driver
<xubuntu73wRemi> i fallow few topics
<knome> is there something that doesn't work?
<xubuntu73wRemi> it seems there is no driver relise
<xubuntu73wRemi> sound
<knome> ok, so i take you don't have a problem with *installing*, right?
<knome> only that sound doesn't work *after* installing
<xubuntu73wRemi> no insatlation went ok  , if u mean instalation of the system
<xubuntu73wRemi> coz i coould nopt
<xubuntu73wRemi> find a driver
<knome> yes indeed, but you said you needed help with installing and mentioned a graphics card
<xubuntu73wRemi> yes
<knome> but now you have a problem with sound
<xubuntu73wRemi> and i need to find a driver
<knome> why?
<xubuntu73wRemi> coz there is no
<knome> if everything related to graphics is working, you don't need to find a graphics driver.
<xubuntu73wRemi> so how can i install a sound drivers
<xubuntu73wRemi> this is integratet modul (as far as i read)
<xubuntu73wRemi> responsable for music and video
<knome> if you open the volume control, what devices do you see under the tab 'output devices'?
<xubuntu73wRemi> built in audio
<xubuntu73wRemi> analog stereo
<knome> is it muted?
<xubuntu73wRemi> no is full on
<knome> what kind of sounds have you tried playing?
<xubuntu73wRemi> you tube
<xubuntu73wRemi> built in
<xubuntu73wRemi> player
<xubuntu73wRemi> s
<xubuntu73wRemi> from
<xubuntu73wRemi> hardrive
<pleia2> I had some trouble with 16.04 sound, you might try opening pavucontrol and see the Configuration tab
<pleia2> I had to disable the HDMI sound on one of my laptops
<knome> pavucontrol eg. volume control
<pleia2> once I selected "Off" in the HDMI one, my built in audio worked fine
<xubuntu73wRemi> i dont have option for hdmi soud  :(
<knome> you might want to see if there are any other profiles in the dropdown
<knome> on one of my soundcard, there are some that do not produce any sound
<xubuntu73wRemi> works perfect
<xubuntu73wRemi> \stiect
<xubuntu73wRemi> sorry for stiupid mistake
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu73wRemi> i havent check it before
<xubuntu73wRemi> many thx for help !
<xubuntu41wremi> Hi ! Have problem again I have changed resolution of my screen and have now only black scree
<xubuntu41wremi> I have tried to log in from guest account
<xubuntu41wremi> As a su and changed resolution but cannot login
<xubuntu41wremi> Any idea for help ?
<xubuntu41wremi> Plisssd
<xubuntu41wremi> Anybodyhere ?
<knome> xubuntu41wremi, patience please; you've waited for 4 minutes.
<mrkramps> xubuntu41wremi, how exactly did you change the display resolution?
<xubuntu41wremi> By
<extinct_potato> xubuntu41wremi, what's your graphic card?
<xubuntu41wremi> Setting
<xubuntu41wremi> Display settings
<xubuntu41wremi> Went
<xubuntu41wremi> Intel gmi 3500
<xubuntu41wremi> samsung n102sp
<mrkramps> xubuntu41wremi, you still have access to the virtual console?
<mrkramps> ctrl + alt + f1?
<xubuntu41wremi> Just moment will try
<xubuntu41wremi> What is the command for display change ?
<xubuntu41wremi> Resolution
<mrkramps> how about answering my question first?
<xubuntu41wremi> A get in to the terminal
<xubuntu41wremi> Annd log in succesfully
<mrkramps> try following command:$ DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr
<mrkramps> and tell me which of your outputs is "connected"
<xubuntu41wremi> Vorrect resolution was 1024#600
<mrkramps> xubuntu41wremi, which of your outputs is connected? LVDS, DVI, HDMI, VGA?
<mrkramps> exact ID pls
<xubuntu41wremi> Lvdz
<mrkramps> LVDS-0?
<xubuntu41wremi> id ?
<mrkramps> LVDS0?
<xubuntu41wremi> Lvds 1
<mrkramps> LVDS-1?
<xubuntu41wremi> Yes
<mrkramps> try following command:$ DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr --output LVDS-1 --mode 1024x600
<mrkramps> and switch back to Xserver with ctrl + alt + f7
<xubuntu41wremi> Configure crtc 1 failed
<mrkramps> hm, hm, hm:$ xrandr -d :0 --output LVDS-1 --mode 1024x600
<xubuntu41wremi> Unrecognize -d:0
<mrkramps> -d :0
<mrkramps> there's a space between option and value
<xubuntu41wremi> Confiigure.crtc 1 field
<mrkramps> damn, i know it is working somehow
<xubuntu41wremi> Maybe with vga ?
<xubuntu41wremi> .o disconnected
<mrkramps> xubuntu41wremi, try:$ sleep 5; xrandr -d :0 --output LVDS-1 --mode 1024x600 and switch back to Xserver with ctrl + alt + f7 directly to focus the adressed screen
<xubuntu41wremi> Configure crt 1 field
<mrkramps> xubuntu41wremi, switch back while the command is executed
<xubuntu41wremi> Ok
<xubuntu41wremi> Black screen
<xubuntu41wremi> still
<mrkramps> xubuntu41wremi, the output's ID is definitely LVDS-1?
<mrkramps> and the resolution is 1024x600?
<mrkramps> and the output is "connected"?
<xubuntu41wremi> That was is writen after display xrandr
<mrkramps> ok
<xubuntu41wremi> There is vga-1 disconnected
<xubuntu41wremi> And lvds-1
<xubuntu41wremi> Connected
<knome> you sure it's not LVDS1 (without a dash)?
<xubuntu41wremi> Its LVDS-1
<flocculant> genera;y I get source-n
<flocculant> eg HMDI-1
<knome> me not..
<mrkramps> it is outputN sometimes
<flocculant> ofc - dev version]
<flocculant> ofc - dev version
<flocculant> dvi being DV-I-n
<mrkramps> i am pretty much irritated the issued command is not working :\
<flocculant> mrkramps: we can get what we expect from pastebinit, eg xrandr |pastebinit just get them to give you the url
<xubuntu08wremi> I was just log out
<xubuntu08wremi> The same problem withh resolution changing
<mrkramps> xubuntu08wremi, can you run:$ xrandr -d :0 | pastebinit on virtual console and paste the url output
<xubuntu08wremi> Ok
<mrkramps> flocculant, thanks for the hint
<flocculant> mrkramps: obviously you are welcome :)
<xubuntu08wremi> Past the url output ?
<mrkramps> the command should output a link
<xubuntu08wremi> Sorry I am completly green
<xubuntu08wremi> Output a link but which link ?
<mrkramps> xrandr -d :0 | pastebinit
<mrkramps> should output something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/NUMBER/
<xubuntu08wremi> There is
<xubuntu08wremi> 21065152
<mrkramps> thanks
<mrkramps> nevertheless, the command should have worked … it does for me
<xubuntu08wremi> What do u suggest.?
<xubuntu08wremi> Any option of restoring defallut ?
<xubuntu08wremi> Settings
<xubuntu08wremi> I dont have anything on computer
<xubuntu08wremi> Can delete evrything
<mrkramps> xubuntu08wremi, edit ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<mrkramps> dunno, maybe it is save to just delete the file and restart Xfce
<xubuntu08wremi> Ni writen
<xubuntu08wremi> Pwrmisson
<xubuntu08wremi> Unescaped left brace
<xubuntu08wremi> In regex is deprecated
<mrkramps> Oo
<mrkramps> oh ha, xubuntu08wremi … edit was actually not meant to be a command!
<xubuntu08wremi> Mo such file
<mrkramps> use:$ nano ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<mrkramps> save changes with ctrl + x, y
<xubuntu08wremi> I am going to sleep guys sorry
<xubuntu08wremi> To much
<xubuntu08wremi> O willl install system
<xubuntu08wremi> Will be faster
#xubuntu 2016-07-27
<redblade> hi
<redblade> i just switched from linuxmint xfce to xubuntu
<redblade> i'm having a weird problem that i can't find a straight answer for
<bazhang> state the acutal issue please
<redblade> every time i mount an external jump drive or external hard drive using thunar
<redblade> it mounts root:root 777
<redblade> this makes things very annoying, i have to remount with ntfs-3g options in my home directory
<redblade> i never had this problem under mint
<bazhang> what command are you using exactly
<redblade> right clicking the drive in thunar, mount
<bazhang> ntfs is not a linux file system
<redblade> it shows up in /media/username/label with root:root and 777 all files & folders
<redblade> i know
<redblade> how do i force the username and fmask/dmask with thunar?
<bazhang> so the permissions are not even close to similar
<redblade> it's kind of annoying to remount it ntfs-3g in my home folder at the command line
<redblade> if i want to do any large amount of copying
<redblade> i dont know what mint's thunar did, but i remmeber it wasnt 777
<knome> i would look into fstab
<redblade> knome: for every single usb drive i own?
<knome> well, don't...
<redblade> does it do that for you? try it
<redblade> ntfs usb drive, mount through thunar
<knome> i don't use ntfs usb drives
<redblade> you format them to ext4 after you buy them?
<mrkramps> redblade, i do not see a problem
<redblade> pointless, it shoudl go between oses
<knome> ext2 actually, and i only have one, which has specific options in fstab.
<redblade> what are the permissions you get, and is it root:root?
<redblade> mrkramps:
<bazhang> for ntfs?
<redblade> yes
<bazhang> never
<redblade> mrkramps just tried it i want to see what happened there
<bazhang> and you are imaginging that ntfs has some linux permissions, it doesnt
<Snackerr> Hello,  is it safe to backup a NTFS HDD to a EXT4?  what do you lose?  (someone said mp3 tags?  photo metadata?)
<redblade> oh this should be confusing, trying to keep up with both conversations lol
<redblade> Snackerr: definitely not mp3 tags, i doubt photo metadata
<Snackerr> redblade, so what do you lose?
<knome> why would you lose anything?
<knome> ntfs is the lesser filesystem
<knome> or, the one with less features to be exact
<redblade> would there be differences in characters and length of file names?
<redblade> easily solved though by zipping or tarball
<knome> i'd imagine the problems might start when restoring
<mrkramps> redblade, your ubuntu version
<Snackerr> knome, someone told me that you lose 'metadata'  e.g.  if the folder is "hidden"
<redblade> if it's too large a file tar woudl gz
<redblade> without gz
<redblade> mrkramps: the xubuntu that just came out, 16.04.1
<mrkramps> redblade, seems like this should not happen, although the drive has full user access with 777
<redblade> i just tried a fat32 one i have and it isn't 777
<redblade> and not root
<redblade> so you have regularuser:regulargroup with 777 for all files and folders?
<redblade> for ntfs
<mrkramps> redblade, i still use 14.04, but it seems more like user:user 700
<bazhang> is he using sudo with thunar
<bazhang> there's no credible reason to use ntfs-3g in this day and age
<redblade> i doubt it, i'm logged in as a normal user
<redblade> and clicknig thunar on the desktop
<redblade> and clicking on the drive and it mounts
<mrkramps> redblade, can you check syslog for the cmdline options used to mount the drive
<mrkramps> ?
<mrkramps>  grep "Cmdline options:" /var/log/syslog
<mrkramps> probably better to get some more context:$ grep -C 3 "Cmdline options:" /var/log/syslog
<redblade> actually it's not root:root i was mistaken
<redblade> but it is 777
<redblade> normaluser:normalgroup
<redblade> ntfs-3g[27645]: Cmdline options: rw,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,uhelper=udisks2
<redblade> ()that is one of the drives)
<redblade> yep both disks when using thunar have that string. it isn't root:root, sorry about that
<redblade> both disks i was trying
<mrkramps> sry, i only have one ntfs formatted drive vor testing and as this is a could storage backup of a linux server the permissions might have been set before
<redblade> if i only knew how to change thunar's "cmdline" and add a dmask= and an fmask=
<mrkramps> redblade, this is not a thunar issue
<redblade> is thunar just a frontend to something else?
<bazhang> thunar the window manager?
<redblade> thunar's the file manager
<knome> thunar is the file manager.
<bazhang> redblade, it's clearly not a thunar issue here
<mrkramps> i guess it is udisk2?
<redblade> not familiar with udisks2
<bazhang> odds on favorite its a corrupt ntfs drive
<redblade> it's not corrupt i use them all the time
<redblade> it just shouldnt automatically be 777
<bazhang> 777 being linuc permissions
<redblade> i want to change the defaults for all ntfs drives to be dmask=022 and fmask=133 whenever i use thunar
<redblade> is there any way to do that? or am i forced to use 777 unless i mount it at the cli?
<redblade> 777 i mean chmod sorry
<redblade> umask 000
<mrkramps> udev rules
<redblade> i think that's what i'm looking for mrkramps. i guess mint has its own udev rules built in
<mrkramps> redblade, just compare the configuration mint uses then
<redblade> lol i dont have mint anymore it's been replaced with xubuntu
<redblade> i just found this file, seems to be what i'm looking for: https://github.com/HalisCz/udev-automount/blob/master/10-flash-mounts.rules
<mrkramps> redblade, you can access all packages from the min repository online …
<mrkramps> http://packages.linuxmint.com/
<redblade> that only lists package names, and this is proving truly difficult as everyone has their own scripts, plus stuff is outdated as things have progressed
<redblade> why do i have to learn a new scripting language just to change the default mount options?
<redblade> i find tons of conflicting stuff, some outdated and pre-systemd, etc
<redblade> sucks
<redblade> maybe i should try in ##linux, if there's a package i dont know about
<mrkramps> redblade, i am not sure but i guess udisk2 will call for mount.ntfs
<mrkramps> which seems to be a link to ntfs-3g only
<redblade> all the rules people come up with are for automounting. i dont want to automount, i want to manually mount with thunar
<redblade> is it that perhaps mint and slackware used an older or patched version of thunar to mount with sane permissions for ntfs jump drives?
<redblade> i found a lot of files in /lib/udev/rules.d
<redblade> cant find anything relating to mounting in any of them
<redblade> :(
<redblade> it's a good thing i dont copy large amounts of large files from usb disks too often
<mrkramps>  /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks2.rules
<redblade> and usually it's tarballed or 7zipped when i do
<redblade> the only reference to ntfs i found there was for ignoring a recovery partition
<redblade> i gotta have dinner it's late
<redblade> hey does xubuntu have an automatic updater like mint has?
<knob> Yes redblade
<knob> Hello everyone.  I have two n00b questions.  I downloaded Android Studio... unzipped the file, and now I have the whole directory structure.  If in the command line I go to /android-studio/bin/ and run ./studio.sh   , it brings up Android Studio GUI.
<redblade> what's the package called
<knob> My two questions: Where should I move this bin?   To   /usr/local/bin   and drop it in there?            And then, how could I create a shortcut so I can access Android Studio GUI   via Alt+F2
<knob> redblade, Software Updater
<knob> That's what I run when I hit Alt+F2
<redblade> ok. i'm chatting on windows and my linux pc is in another room so i'm kind of going back and forth
<redblade> but i gotta have dinner now
<knob> redblade, nice
<knob> no problem... this channel is a little bit slow because of the time, yet the people in here are awesome.  =)
<Unit193> knob: Create a 'desktop' file for the launcher, either putting it in ~/.local/share/applications/ or global one.  Also, you can add it to your userpath if you don't want to use /usr/local/
<knob> Unit193, thanks... I have never dropped a new "binary" anywhere, so I have no idea what "best practice" is.
<knob> Hmm.... ~/.local/share/application sounds good
<knob> Unit193, I dropped the /bin  into  ~/.local/share/applications/bin     ... and I also created the Desktop file.   Any idea how I can make the "Android Studio" desktop shortcut appear when I use Alt+F2 (Application Finder) ?
<Unit193> knob: ~/.local/bin/ for the binary.  And, if you entirely terminate xfce4-appfinder and launch it again, *should* find it.
<knob> Ahhh super!  Ok... trying that out
<knob> Yeah!! Now we're cooking!!  w00t w00t!! Thanks Unit! :)
<knob> Unit193,
<Unit193> Sure thing, doc.
<vahvero> i have weird problem. I try to connect with samba to server where is libreoffice odt file and i can't open it. error is general I/O-error. So gvfs has maybe issues. With Linux Mint there isn't problem. Hmm.
<vahvero> even if i make new file and move it to server. i can't open it with libreoffice.  Normal text file i can open with mousepad and do editing.
<Matboe> Hi all!  Anyone able to help me with a xubuntu wifi issue?
<vahvero> Problem solved! i did install libreoffice-gnome package and gvfs connection to samba server started to work!! :D NICE!!
<sine0> hello folks. I really love xubuntu it makes my linux desktop life worth living as it is how a desktop should look and behave in my opinion, however I have a couple of problems that are starting to plague my workflow and wondered if anyone would be able to help or offer a solution
<sine0> first of all when i hit print screen a window comes up with suggestions, save to file or copy to buffer for paste
<sine0> it will save to file but I cannot copy it to the paste buffer as when i do no application accepts the paste, it says no metadata or no data. this is not just limited to gimp
<xubuntu18w> hello
<xubuntu18w> anyone?
<xubuntu18w> i need help
<genii> xubuntu18w: Best to just describe your problem to the channel, and then see if someone may offer a solution
<xubuntu18w> Okay, i installed last version of xubuntu. but i have resolution problem.
<xubuntu18w> I cant make higher resolution then 1024*768
<xubuntu18w> than*
<xubuntu18w> ?
<xubuntu18w> Anyone
<xubuntu18w> ?
<genii> xubuntu18w: You may want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<xubuntu18w> Thank you. I will check , if it doesnt work, i will be back
 * genii makes more coffee
<xubuntu18w> It didn't work... Any advices ?
<genii> xubuntu18w: What kind of connector is on the graphics card, what kind of connector is it attached to at the monitor, and what kind of cord connects them? Often if different kind, the monitor's EDID info cannot be read
<beratarvass> I cant make higher resolution than 1024x768. What is the problem ?
<genii> As I asked earlier:
<genii> xubuntu18w: What kind of connector is on the graphics card, what kind of connector is it attached to at the monitor, and what kind of cord connects them? Often if different kind, the monitor's EDID info cannot be read
 * genii makes more coffee
<xubuntu69w> hello, i need help. i have dual boot xubuntu/win10 and after once of update/upgrade xubuntu 16.04 has stopped working. Now booting directly to win10 :(
<knob> xubuntu69w, was the last upgrade done by Windows10?
<knob> Or Xubuntu?
<xubuntu69w> after upgrade in xubuntu
<knob> hmm
<xubuntu62w> i try boot-repair but it didnt help
<doc|work> hey. I'm setting up 4x1080p screens using displayport daisy chaining. It's recognising that there are 4 screens and laying them out correctly, but showing them as a single 1080p screen with no resolution options higher than that. Anyone got any suggestions on how to get them recognised as a single 4k device?
<RWF> hi
<knome> hello
<RWF> mighty quiet in here
<knome> with a sample size of 2 minutes
<RWF> true
<knome> (and this is a support channel, general chatter at #xubuntu-offtopic if you are looking for something like that)
<RWF> ever chat on  www.Buzzen.com  ?
<RWF> oh ok thanks
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
<xubuntu23i> https://iptvbuddy.com/
#xubuntu 2016-07-28
<nachtkriecher> is this channel active?
<nachtkriecher> i was wondering if anyone had set up xrdp on xubuntu
<xubuntu31i> Hi
<RWF> www.buzzen.con   is a great place to chat
<burtons> hello
<pavlushka> hello burtons !
<burtons> has anybody else noticed that the new LTS (16.04 I think) is actaully quite a bit less stable than the last LTS?  I've been having problems with the screen blanking forever requiring a reboot, plus booting problems over time. I'm thinking it might be hardware problems maybe, especially the booting
<burtons> I swapped the drive in the machine I'm having problems with and trying Solaris on it, but  I was wondering if anybody else was finding issues with 'Linux' stability in general lately.
<mrkramps> last LTS is currently 14.04.5 and yes, it had been quite unstable in certain components when it was 14.04.1
<mrkramps> some regressions in early stage of LTS releases are quite common
 * pavlushka thinks the same, 16.04.5 supposed to be more stable :)
<mrkramps> burtons, graphics card and driver in use?
 * pavlushka feels relieved on mrkramps' intervention after seeing the issue, whew
<burtons> mrkramps off the top of my head i'm pretty sure it's a low end nvidia card.  i don't have access to the machine right now
<mrkramps> burtons, proprietary nvidia driver or free nouveau driver?
<pavlushka> burtons: can you paste the "lspci -nnk" result in paste.ubuntu.com? and give us the link?
<mrkramps> burtons, i guess best idea is to come back later when havin access to the affected system
 * pavlushka didn't notice the machine unavailable issue, oops
<burtons> yes, i'll get back to this channel with some more specific details, just curious about general stability that people are seeing
<burtons> the booting issues are more of a problem
<burtons> i've done 3 installs so far of the new LTS and after about 3 reboots the machine won't boot anymore, pretty much consistently and there's nothing to go by on what's going wrong (just a blinking cursor on boot after the BIOS screen)
<burtons> maybe there's something interesting over the serial port but i haven't set that up in years
<kitti> how do i upgrade from terminal
<mrkramps> kitti, your definition of "update"?
<kitti> from 15.10 to 16.04
<mrkramps> do-release-upgrade
<kitti> i kinda broke the upgrade tho, installer ran for a minute then said "system program detected" and quit
<kitti> now when i try upgrade
<kitti> it says "not all updates can be installed" and says to run partial upgrade
<kitti> anyone help?
<eitzei> What will happen if you try to do the "partial upgrade"?
<kitti> should i try it
<kitti> click "partial upgrade"
<xmetal> not really sure but in different distros sometimes a partial upgrade upgrades something that lets you do the rest of the upgrade
<xmetal> i would listen to any of the ops/moderators in here and their advice though
<knome> partial upgrade is generally safe, as much as any regular update
<xmetal> agreed @ knome
<knome> ...and in the situation in question, that's pretty much the only way to a sensible system anyway (so, backup and go for it)
<karamazov> hi m80m8s
<xubuntu52w> Hello, anyone here?
<mrkramps> yes
<xubuntu34w> Hi!
<xubuntu34w> Hey, got an issue that maybe someone could help me with.
<mrkramps> maybe
<xubuntu34w> Lol, so when I close my lid, and log back in, my mouse becomes invisible.
<xubuntu34w> What's the command to reset a program, and what's the name of the program I need to reset?
<xubuntu34w> I did "ps -e | grep 'mouse'"
<mrkramps> xubuntu34w, intel gpu?
<xubuntu34w> Believe so.
<xubuntu34w> Intel processor.
<xubuntu34w> Lenovo T530
#xubuntu 2016-07-29
<mrkramps> lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2
<xubuntu34w> Kinda new to linux, what's the lspci command do? Also, what does the break line do?
<mrkramps> this command just shows the gpu
<xubuntu34w> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<mrkramps> ok, so we're sure now it is an intel
<mrkramps> seems like the issue with disappearing mouse pointer can be solved by changing the acceleration method
<mrkramps> xubuntu34w, are you familiar with sudo in terminal?
<xubuntu34w> yep, why doesn't su work in this version of linux?
<mrkramps> sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<mrkramps> echo -e 'Section "Device"\n Identifier "Card0"\n Driver "Intel"\nOption "AccelMethod" "uxa"\nEndSection' | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<mrkramps> this creates a configuration file for changing the AccelMethod
<mrkramps> afterwards reboot and test
<xubuntu34w> First command just went, I should have put -v in.
<xubuntu34w> Second command spit back this.
<xubuntu34w> Section "Device"  Identifier "Card0"  Driver "Intel" Option "AccelMethod" "uxa" EndSection
<xubuntu34w> Is this a system fix so it work permanently, and what did I just do altogether there?
<mrkramps> it is a permanent systemwise fix
<xubuntu34w> What does a break line do?
<xubuntu34w> The |
<mrkramps> xubuntu34w, the second command just echoes the configuration entry including required line breaks
<mrkramps> | is a pipe
<mrkramps> echo pipes output to tee which is adding it to a file
<mrkramps> tee is required here as echo does not work with sudo
<mrkramps> you can check if the configuration file is properly setup:$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<xubuntu34w> I will reboot and be back, just a sec.
<mrkramps> yeah
<xubuntu63w> Worked, thank you Mr. Kramps.
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<xubuntu63w> I hope you have a fine day.
<mrkramps> rather a good night =D
<xubuntu63w> :)
<xubuntu63w> Is there a big book on linux stuff? How do I acquire as much knowledge as you?
<mrkramps> there are a lot of books and loads of information on the internet if you know the right search terms
<mrkramps> but it took me about 10 years to get where i am now
<xubuntu63w> I can understand that, I'm not looking for a life change, but I'd like to better informed without glossing over info. I don't know how you knew exactly what commands to use for my specific PC, but that was pretty impressive.
<mrkramps> in this case i had a recent forum thread addressing this issue
<mrkramps> and it is a known issue that intel gpus might have problems depending on acceleration method
<xubuntu63w> Sorry I didn't find it in the forums.
<mrkramps> german forums
<xubuntu63w> Well, thanks for helping. Xubuntu is so much faster.
<xubuntu63w> You're doing a good thing.
<mrkramps> you're welcome :)
<ironhoof> I just installed xubuntu 16.04.1 on my laptop and it installed fine. It rebooted fine I install proprietary drivers, and checked for updates and installed. I rebooted it now its sitting on a blank black screen. What should I do next?
<sorinello_> Hello. Can someone tell me if Xubuntu can support 2 monitors ?
<sorinello_> I have a laptop with a docking station in which I want to connect the 2 monitors
<sorinello_> but I am unable to know if basically xubuntu will support 3 screens (2 monitors + laptop lid)
<sorinello_> anyone has ever tried that ?
<sorinello_> I am running the latest Xubuntu version
<xubuntu65w> My systrem is asking me to upgarde from the 14.04 to the 16.04 version. it's a safe procedure or it may cuse problems?
<akxwi-dave> what GPU do you have?
<xubuntu84w> I was wondering if anyone knows how I could add a top panel to the Numix lightdm login theme? In the original theme there's no panel and it's really hard to see the time and date as well as the session icons.
<ikonia> can someone explain what the "disable secure boot" checkbox in the xubuntu installer does ?
<ikonia> what it's there for
<flocculant> ikonia: I don't see that, maybe it only shows if it can be used, that said - xubuntu uses the same ubiquity as ubuntu so you might get more luck asking in #ubuntu rather than here
<ikonia> it doesn't look like it's in ubuntu, (but it could be)
<ikonia> a user was asking about it, I got a screen shot of it
<ikonia> https://imagebin.ca/v/2pjePvirQnae
<ikonia> it seems a crazy checkbox
<flocculant> ikonia: I'm running on memory of an irc conv in -release or something, but I did see mention of it - given how that looks I would have to say that 'it only shows where it could be used'
<flocculant> never seen it - and I test our iso's almost daily
<flocculant> all that aside, that's part of the install which xubuntu doesn't have anything to do with
<flocculant> I would suspect that user would see the same with an Ubuntu installer under exactly the same circumstances
<flocculant> and when I say 'never seen it' I mean exactly that :)
<ikonia> I'd never seen it either
<ikonia> thats why I asked for a screen shot
<ikonia> it seems the most pointless and missleading thing possible
<flocculant> I've asked someone else
<genii> ikonia: What, the "Disable Secure Boot" ?
<ikonia> genii: yes
<flocculant> ikonia: currently (unless genii comes through) people I know to ask aren't about
<genii> If you selected earlier to install 3rd party repositories, it will show that screen
<flocculant> ikonia: actually cyphermox was awake > <cyphermox> flocculant: that's largely it, it does what it says
<ikonia> it can't disable secure boot
<ikonia> that would defeat the whole object of secure boot
<ikonia> it can't "do what it says"
<flocculant> cyphermox> disabling secure boot validation in shim -- which means that the shim signature (the MS signature, which gets checked by the BIOS directly) will still be verified, but nothing past that
<ikonia> that is quite missleading
<ikonia> thank you for looking into it though
<ikonia> that is useful to know
<flocculant> ikonia: your welcome as always
<flocculant> if you think it's misleading - then perhaps ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<flocculant> ikonia: also > cyphermox> in other words, that's something that only affects Linux if you dual-boot, and you're not touching the rest of the BIOS at all -- but it will affect any distro that uses shim
<ikonia> I may submit a bug/patch for rewording that
<ikonia> really useful info though
<flocculant> ikonia: well if you do - ping me with the # - might subscribe to it - I'd certainly 'me too' it
<ikonia> thank you
<flocculant> yw
<flocculant> and thanks for asking - always nice to find things out :)
<GridCube> D: i lost all my shortcuts
<GridCube> well restarting brought my shortcuts back, except ctrl-shift-u
<GridCube> :/
<xubuntu49i> hi every body
<akxwi-dave> hi
<knome> akxwi-dave, gone already..
<akxwi-dave> lol
<akxwi-dave> didn't wait long..:-)
<knome> nope
<Kouki> is bug with icon fonts fixed? http://i.imgur.com/sW3Xg5P.png
<Kouki> see, icon strings are moved to left
<flocculant> Kouki: afaik - no
<Kouki> so i must enjoy an clean xfce desktop ;P
<quantibiliy> someone hasn't been doing their homework when you guys updated to ubuntu 16.0.4
<xangua> There's no 16.0.4
<quantibiliy> well what ever the dang update was it just rattled my nerves to no end
<Pici> In what way?
<quantibiliy> well i can't use AMD drivers?? can't use Catalyst
<Stefan_J> Hello.
<flocculant> quantibiliy: did you actually read any of the release notes?
<quantibiliy> without it i get a bit of bleed over from screen one to screen too...
<quantibiliy> Flocculant no
<knome> quantibiliy, i think what you mean you are the one who didn't do their homework.
<knome> quantibiliy, the release notes clearly say there aren't AMD drivers yet...
<knome> Stefan_J, hello
<quantibiliy> knome,  good call. that still doesn't mean that people can't fix issues... like here's one, going into a Zip file the indicators goes screwy
<flocculant> quantibiliy: I even mention the fglrx deprecation on the announcement at xubuntu.org
<quantibiliy> Flocculant, fair enough. but i got other issues here that im addressing
<knome> quantibiliy, no, it doesn't mean people can't fix issues... but it doesn't mean they will either, as everybody working on xubuntu is a volunteer
<Stefan_J> Can someone help me? I've just upgraded to 16.04 on my laptop. I use additional screen, and when I switch cursor from one to another, the one I left flickers. Same if I move cursor over a flash game or a video, also sometimes flickers.
<quantibiliy> yeah thats another thing
<quantibiliy> the dual screen options got weird on me when first booted
<quantibiliy> i don't know what the problem is with my google chrome but i can't find the site that i favorited...
<quantibiliy> which was the site for people who want to help with bugs cause im tired of seeing them
<quantibiliy> never mind found it
 * Stefan_J pokes kau.
 * kau sniffs out Stefan_J
<kau> :D
<knome> Stefan_J, which graphics card are you using?
<quantibiliy> what the command to find my graphics card info?
<flocculant> Stefan_J: I've seen oddities - but only on a specific website - and only with firefox
<flocculant> quantibiliy: inxi -G will tell you
<quantibiliy> thank you
<Stefan_J> Trying to find out, knome.Graphics:  Card: Intel Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<Stefan_J>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.3 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
<Stefan_J>            Resolution: 1366x768@60.00hz, 1280x1024@60.02hz
<Stefan_J>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Ironlake Mobile
<Stefan_J>            GLX Version: 2.1 Mesa 11.2.0
<quantibiliy> Radeon HD 6620G
<flocculant> Stefan_J: use pastebin nect time :)
<Stefan_J> Yeah, sorry.
<Stefan_J> Didn't mean to paste it all.
<flocculant> quantibiliy: the long and short is *we* can only test what *we* can with our hardware - which is why I send out mails for people to test, but we're only really able to do that for xubuntu packages, we have to rely on ubuntu for the majority
<quantibiliy> yes i know, its ok, im calming myself down now im here to help i have experience with programming and i do find more bugs then the average joe, I even have xubuntu code on my puter, though i never looked at it.
<flocculant> I'd much rather you were about during the rest of the 2 year cycle ;)
<quantibiliy> apart from that, i do have another question, who decided on the color scheme its awful
<quantibiliy> i need to change that cause im done with it brb
<quantibiliy> oops not your falt it was the oxygen one
<knome> and xubuntu does ship the gtk theme configuration tool, so you can actually change the highlight colors easily
<knome> ...which you would know if you ever read anything ;)
<quantibiliy> yes i do read
<quantibiliy> i read better then most peoople my age
<quantibiliy> so i had a few ideas before this escaped with installing this new system
<quantibiliy> not sure if i can script or i have to actually code it...
<Stefan_J> So, does anyone have any idea about my problem?
<quantibiliy> one, was sleep timer, cause sometimes i watch a movie or show and want the computer to shut down after a certain time.. as well as que the next link after a show is done though it think that may be an issue that would have to do with the browswer
<quantibiliy> Stefan
<quantibiliy> Stefan_J,
<quantibiliy> version 16?
<Stefan_J> Yes.
<quantibiliy> welp you hafta wait
<quantibiliy> im pretty sure you have to wait
<quantibiliy> like me
<quantibiliy> i have an issue that isn't resolved with the kernel.
<quantibiliy> i have a sliver of screen from my first  to my second .. won't go away except with a resolution change but that makes the dual screens get all screwy
<Stefan_J> Wait for what?
<quantibiliy> screen one has a sliver on screen two
<quantibiliy> whats your issue?
<Stefan_J> <Stefan_J> Can someone help me? I've just upgraded to 16.04 on my laptop. I use additional screen, and when I switch cursor from one to another, the one I left flickers. Same if I move cursor over a flash game or a video, also sometimes flickers.
<quantibiliy> ah sorry i did try to back read
<quantibiliy> you beat me too it
<quantibiliy> so you need the drivers as i do
<quantibiliy> yeah im pretty sure you have to wait like i do. have you tried resolution changing?
<quantibiliy> Stefan_J,
<Stefan_J> Haven't.
<quantibiliy> TRY a slightly less resolution and see if that helps
<Stefan_J> Slightly? How do I slightly change it?
<quantibiliy> just drop it one level thats apropriate for the screen you're using
<quantibiliy> the second screen that isn't the computer
<Stefan_J> Nothing changes.
<Stefan_J> I guess I'll wait for driver?
<quantibiliy> my guess its that its a "drawing" issue, when you move your curser from to the other there's a resolution change, try setting BOTH screens to the same level
<quantibiliy> Stefan_J,
<quantibiliy> please let me know if that helped
<Stefan_J> Can't set same resolution, they're not the same shape.
<quantibiliy> well try something the same thats reasonable if it works than its a drawing issue that needs the driver, but im pretty sure the driver is the issue, im probably just talking out my butt right now... i wish i can help further
<quantibiliy> Stefan_J,
<quantibiliy> I know you won't keep it just check
<Stefan_J> Tried, didn't work.
<quantibiliy> darn im sorry man
<Stefan_J> It's OK.
<quantibiliy> linux is the shiznit though
<quantibiliy> Stefan_J, ill see if there are answers on google for ya... im pretty good with it
<quantibiliy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1522922 similar but not hte same right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1554613 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1522922 Screen flickers on XPS 13 9350/9550 (Intel Skylake/Broadwell GPU)" [High,Fix released]
<Stefan_J> Don't know.
#xubuntu 2016-07-30
<quantibiliy> alright another issue now, when  Hdmi is connected and i start up, main laptop screen remains blank while the second shows... i don't understand this issue
<lucas_ai> I made a simple service and put it in /etc/init/potentialstudio.conf ... why am I getting this error: Failed to start potentialstudio.service: Unit potentialstudio.service not found.
<xubuntu71w> hi, just installed xubuntu 16.04.1, use dsl connect to internet and works well, but when I set up pptp vpn and has vpn connection established,  get two problems: 1. (here i am currently in an internet censored country) cencored website such as google, twitter still could not connect, uncensored website could connect.   2.  browser speed slow down appearently.(not vpn service reason, as i tried same one in other os, it works wel
<xubuntu71w> thanks in advance.
<lucas_ai_> I changed to XFCE and my windows don't have any frame. How do I get them back? Or how do I go back to unity?
<choki> hello
<choki> anyone already fixed this problem? https://askubuntu.com/questions/786146/text-partially-disappearing-in-many-applications-after-unlocking-on-xubuntu
<choki> should i update lightdm?
<extinct_potato> could someone help me with menu files?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<extinct_potato> i created a deb package which added a menu entry, removed the package but meny entry is still there.
<extinct_potato> i've already tried to remove it with alacarte or menulibre, but the menu entry doesn't appear to be there.
<extinct_potato> yes, i have read freedesktop documentation.
<extinct_potato> still have no fucking idea what to do.
<knome> extinct_potato, please note that this is a family-friendly channel.
<extinct_potato> knome, i'm sorry, didn't knwo.
<knome> the main reason why menu entries do not appear in menulibre is that they are invalid
<extinct_potato> *know.
<extinct_potato> knome, how can I remove them then?
<knome> remove them from the file system directly
<knome> (and as you said you created a package that installs a menu file, but it didn't get removed when the package was uninstalled, you did something wrong with that too)
<knome> and re: family-friendliness, the channel guidelines are posted to all joining users...
<extinct_potato> Yeah, you're right knome, it's my fault.
<extinct_potato> I removed the file.
<extinct_potato> It was in ~/.local/share/applications/
<extinct_potato> but could you please tell me why there is such fragmentation when it comes to menu entries?
<extinct_potato> there are dozen of directories destined for menu entries.
<extinct_potato> both in system dir and in user dir.
<knome> there are basically one directory in both.
<extinct_potato> you're right with this one.
<extinct_potato> so which file does menulibre/alacarte edit in the end?
<knome> menulibre edits the menu entries in the user directory
<knome> well,
<knome> let's start with this:
<knome> first, menulibre looks for the system files
<knome> and then the user files
<knome> they can either add to or overwrite system files
<knome> so if a desktop entry for "app-x" doesn't exist in the user files, then the system files are used
<knome> when you "edit" the launcher for "app-x" and it only exists as a system file, menulibre essentially creates a new user file that overwrites the system one.
<knome> so in essence menulibre only touches the user files, but that can mean the system files are overridden
<extinct_potato> so is there any applications that lets me to edit system freedesktop files?
<knome> no.
<knome> well, at least as far as i know, and there's never a reason to do so.
<extinct_potato> okay, thanks for help knome!
<knome> np
<knome> so why would you want to edit the system files then?
<extinct_potato> because some apps have for eg. ugly icon, which I would like to edit system-wide
<extinct_potato> for all users.
<knome> ummh, unless the icons are hardcoded, that's related to the icon theme, not the desktop files
<knome> all desktop files *should* point to icon names only (not with paths)
<knome> the system then checks whether an icon of that name exists in the theme you are using, and then it's dependencies one-by-one until it finds one
<knome> the application can also install its fallback icon (without having to refer it to with the filename)
<knome> but if the packaging/desktop file is done right, icon themes can always override
<knome> i guess if you insist on using specific icons, you could create a skel directory that "installs" the desktop files for new users when they are created
<knome> though ultimately, they can simply remove these files
<knome> as they can change the icon theme, even if you created one that overrode some of the icons
<knome> (and that would have the limitation that the users could only use one base theme, unless you created those overriding themes for all icon themes available)
<knome> so - i would say - not worth the hassle, if other users think the icons are ugly enough for them, they can create the overriding launchers themself.
<extinct_potato> fair enough
<Karamel`> Hello
<mrkramps> hi
<Karamel`> I have xubuntu 15.10 on my laptop and I wish to upgrade to 16.04.1. When I first installed it I made 4 partitions 1-swap 2-/ 3-/home and 4-/mediadrive (for all my media files). Is there a way to install 16.04.1 on my system without loosing all my data/settings/preferences for the other programs that I already installed?
<Karamel`> I'm asking about install instead of upgrade because as I understand, it's better to install it from scratch, than to update all libraries by an upgrade.
<mrkramps> fresh install requires manual partitioning then
<Karamel`> by manual partition you mean the partitions I already made?
<mrkramps> yes, you can assign the mountpoint for partition with the installer
<Karamel`> and then assign the old mountpoints to be the correlating mountpoints for the new system, right?
<mrkramps> exactly
<mrkramps> the installer will only recognize the paritions and you have to tell him e.g. to use parition 2 for /home again
<mrkramps> make sure partitions will not be formated excpet for /
<mrkramps> and that's it
<mrkramps> i recommend creating a backup anyways
<Karamel`> before I ask about a backup - Can you explain one thing? Because I also thought to use the method that you just stated, but than re-thought about it and said to myself: When I first installed 15.10, the system put files on /home. So probably it will put these files now, again - only new files that will overwrite my old files. How come this method is suppose to work and not re-write on my old preferences' files?
<mrkramps> Karamel`, after installation a home folder will be created and populated with default settings at first system start or application start
<mrkramps> but only if NO folder exists
<mrkramps> make sure to use the same user name
<mrkramps> should be no issue than, home is not touched
<mrkramps> did it myself multiple time :)
<mrkramps> ok, there might be some preferences updated on first start when something's changed
<mrkramps> like Xfce 4.10 → 4.12
<Karamel`> yeah, because those preferences are probably on / and not /home, right?
<Karamel`> But I don't care if I will just have to redefine my wallpaper
<mrkramps> user space configuration is all in /home
<mrkramps> system wide configuration generally in /etc
<Karamel`> oh, ok
<Karamel`> Now, is there a simple way to backup? And by backup, you mean also my mediadrive partition which is ntfs?
<mrkramps> copy everythin to an external drive
<mrkramps> and this is not just a recommendation for system upgrade, but a general recommendation
<mrkramps> without backup your data is not save
<Karamel`> Is there a good backup program for xubuntu/ubuntu?
<mrkramps> phew, personally i just copy ir use rsync
<mrkramps> *or
<Karamel`> mrkramps, and then after I upgraded, do I need to update wine for example? or other programs that aren't installed by default? Will xubuntu "know" that I need to update wine to a version that corresponds to xubuntu 16.04 and not to 15.10 which was previously installed?
<mrkramps> wine is part of the official repository, but i do not know how playonlinux will deal with a system upgrade
<mrkramps> all manually installed, self compiled and ppa applications need to be reinstalled
<Karamel`> thanks mrkramps!
<xubuntu56w> Hey! I'm having a trouble downloading vlc, apt tries to download libproxy deb file from "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libp/libproxy/libproxy-tools_0.4.11-5ubuntu1_i386.deb" and it fails
<xubuntu56w> I'm using xubuntu xenial on an i368 cute laptop
<mrkramps> xubuntu56w, exact error message?
<xubuntu56w> Here you go, "Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe i386 libproxy-tools i386 0.4.11-5ubuntu1   400  Bad URI [IP: 91.189.88.162 80] E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libp/libproxy/libproxy-tools_0.4.11-5ubuntu1_i386.deb  400  Bad URI [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]"
<mrkramps> xubuntu56w, could you show me the ouput of the command 'locale' in a pastebin, pls
<xubuntu56w> http://pastebin.com/JJj4JUxW
<mrkramps> ok,red herring
<mrkramps> xubuntu56w, have you already tried updating your repository information? sudo apt-get update
<xubuntu56w> I have updated it many times, I have also used --fix-missing but with no success
<xubuntu56w> I will update it again because why not
<mrkramps> weird :\
<xubuntu56w> I know :\         I will just use a different audio player
<xubuntu56w> Thanks for trying
<mrkramps> xubuntu56w, this is blind fire, but try updating your local with:$ sudo locale-gen
<xubuntu56w> okay, I'm doing it
<Unit193> xubuntu56w: Are you using any proxy?
<xubuntu56w> I'm not
<Unit193> What happens if you wget that link anyway?
<xubuntu56w> that's what I got, "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 400 Bad URI"
<mrkramps> the link is working for me
<Unit193> Very strange, that's why I asked if you had a proxy though.
<xubuntu56w> I guess it's because of my ip, I will try to use a proxy
<xubuntu56w> but I might try to use one to fix this problem because my country's ip adresses sometimes get blocked
<Unit193> What happens if you use a local mirror?
<xubuntu56w> I haven't tried that
<xubuntu56w> I switched to a mirror, updated, tried installing, no hope
<xubuntu56w> I have also done "sudo locale-gen" as mrkramps told me
<xubuntu56w> I found the solution! all what I had to do is hide my Syrian proxy
<m3rcury> sa
<mrkramps> wu
<bekks> uh
<Wayward_Vagabond> After my laptop has gone to sleep, it has glitches till X is restarted, panel doesn't render but can be interacted with via some careful trial and error, and terminal windows don't render either
<Wayward_Vagabond> Either empty black, or clear if another window has been drawn
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm on xubuntu 14.04lts
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 | pastebinit
<Wayward_Vagabond> Er, how long of an output would that have? I don't think a shell supports copy-paste :s
<mrkramps> just a link
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ohh, nice, one second
<mrkramps> the numbers would be enough
#xubuntu 2016-07-31
<Wayward_Vagabond> Did anybody see my paste earlier?
<Wayward_Vagabond> And ifso, I didn't see anything after I linked to it
<mrkramps> you've not pasted any link here
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21576727
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, 14.04, radeon hd 6480 and fglrx?
<Wayward_Vagabond> fglrx?
<mrkramps> proprietary gpu driver
<Wayward_Vagabond> oh, yes to all 3 then.
<mrkramps> with an update of february 2016 fglrx 15.2 was added to the repository
<mrkramps> this version of the driver only supports graphics cards with GCN
<Wayward_Vagabond> GCN?
<mrkramps> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Core_Next
<mrkramps> late radeonhd 7000er series and later
<mrkramps> --later ++newer
<Wayward_Vagabond> Er, my graphics driver is what's causing x to act strangely when I resume from sleep?
<mrkramps> pls check driver version used with:$ apt-cache policy fglrx
<Wayward_Vagabond> Installed: 2:15.200-0ubuntu0.5
<mrkramps> uninstall fglrx and test the free radeon driver
<Wayward_Vagabond> It didn't work for me, but I can't remember what the issue was
<Wayward_Vagabond> Although something that's also worth mentioning is, according to my power plan settings right now, the laptop shouldn't ever be able to go sleep.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yet it does.
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, on closing lid?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yeah
<mrkramps> edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Wayward_Vagabond> It goes to sleep if lip is closed and it's not plugged in. The action should be lock screen.
<mrkramps> replace "#HandleLidSwitch=suspend" with "HandleLidSwitch=ignore"
<mrkramps> and reboot
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, wonder if a manually triggered sleep would still have x act strange
<mrkramps> and if this setting won't help edit /etc/UPower/UPower.conf adding "IgnoreLid=true"
<mrkramps> or rather replace "IgnoreLid=false" with "IgnoreLid=true"
<Wayward_Vagabond> Huh, if I suspend via the buttom in panel, it /does/ resume correctly
<Wayward_Vagabond> *button
<Wayward_Vagabond> Thanks, it doesn't go to sleep from the lid closing anymore
<Wayward_Vagabond> It doesn't lock the screen either, but I can live with that
<guzzlefry> Is turning everything off in Power Management enough to prevent the monitor from turning off?
<Nikita_vod> Hello
<xubuntu52w> Hey guys,
<xubuntu52w> does anyone know how I can install xubuntu extras without flash
<xubuntu95w> Epson L210 printer problem, Scan software cannot connect to device.
<pavlushka> xubuntu95w: you should have libsane installed in your system for that.
<xubuntu95w> Is it possible to enable power manager plugin in desktop pc to control brightness. Or is there any other utiity to control brightness in desktops.  Now AMD catalyst control center not available with 16.04. Laptops have power manager plugin as default.
<pavlushka> xubuntu95w: and you might use the this sane official backport ppa:rolfbensch/sane-git, version is 1.0.26
<pavlushka> xubuntu95w: you can apply brightness level conditionally in power-manager.
<xubuntu95w> Power manager not seen in panel and cannot be added also in desktop pc.
<pavlushka> xubuntu95w: you should find power manager in settings tab.
<pavlushka> xubuntu95w: and you can check it in terminal by running "sudo apt search xfce4-power-manager", should list the app as [installed]
<xubuntu95w> ok thank you
<Wayward_Vagabond> Wait, when I upgrade, I can't keep catalyst control center?
<KALASH> UBUNTU IS FOR NIGGERS
<KALASH> ##RWDEATHSQUAD
<KALASH> join us
<KALASH> SIEG HEIL!
<krytarik> !ops | KALASH
<ubottu> KALASH: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Myrtti, Pricey, knome, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193, holstein or genii!
<KALASH> WEE WOO WEE WOOO
<KALASH> THE NIGGER POLICE
<knome> fun.
#xubuntu 2017-07-24
<RoadRunner> Display app can't detect correct res on the 2nd monitor (TV); suggestions?
<RoadRunner> A detailed description of the problem is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25159650/
<glitchd> hello all, having a problem in xubuntu 16.04. im connected to my network thru a wired connection and also over wifi. however i cannot browse the internet with any browser or even update my system thru terminal.
<glitchd> hello?
<glitchd> wow. 102 people in here and not a single response..
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> in your opinion, xubuntu does it run well on an old pc i use for second-best? 2 GB RAM, 1,4 Ghz Pentium M, 36 GB Free Space on Hard Drive and an old type of Graphic Card?
<Unit193> Does that Pentium M support PAE?
<jk^> no
<jk^> i already downloaded the guide for FakePAE
<jk^> In the Italian Documentation, in the guide FakePae it talks just about lubuntu, but many people tells me it's applicable at every flavours, then i think also xubuntu
<sugardrunk> hello
<sugardrunk> I am trying to compile something on my Xubuntu 16.04, I updated the OpenSLL to OpenSSL 1.1.0f and I was able to make the libcrypto-libs work by making required symlinks. './configure' passed fine but when trying 'make', I run into this: undefined reference to `OPENSSL_init_crypto'
<sugardrunk> Any ideas?
<sugardrunk> it is not BTC [C[Ccore but similar.... do I have to point ./configure to somewhere or could it be openSSL version problem?
<xubuntu14w> hi, i am wondering if anyone can help me with a video issue after suspend/resume.
<xubuntu14w> my issue is, if i suspend for a short time, (ex 5min) then no issue on resume.  however, if i am suspended for a longer period of time(not sure how long) on resume, no hdmi signal from my nvidia card
<xubuntu14w> the system is up, i can ssh to it and reboot it, or if i kill the display manager and restart it, then the video comes back
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu14w:  have you checked the settings on the monitor?
<xubuntu14w> i have this connected to my  sony tv, its for mythtv.
<xubuntu14w> what settings do you have in mind?
<well_laid_lawn> well, the computer will be doing the same thing when it comes out of suspend regardless the amount of time
<well_laid_lawn> so maybe the tv's power save settings or something
<kaenovsky> hey guys, I'm having some troubles making a soft runs on startup, does anyone know what could be the problem? I feel that is probably something really stupid..
<kaenovsky> here's my question on askubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/935607/how-can-i-make-albert-launcher-run-on-startup
<kaenovsky> if anyone is so nice to help
<flocculant> xubuntu14w well_laid_lawn - pretty sure that's a bug - I've had similar in the past (but can't remember how I worked round it
<flocculant> quite a lot of mention on xfce forum and bugzilla and lp bugs, maybe try xfce 11627
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11627 in General "xfce4-powermanager 4.12 does not wake up monitor after sleep" [Normal,Needinfo] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11627
<flocculant> comment # 10
<krytarik> kaenovsky: You link the actual executable, not its .desktop file.
<kaenovsky> krytarik: thanks! where should I find that file?
<krytarik> Look in the .desktop file. :P
<kaenovsky> krytarik: duh haha. Thanks!
<krytarik> Sure. :)
<joko49perez> Hello?
<knome> hello.
<joko49perez> Does anyone know what gtk+ version does 17.04 come out of the box?
<joko49perez> Its still installing, so I cant check
<kaenovsky> krytarik: the thing is that when I look into /usr/share/applications/ from my file manager (thunar) I see the right executable I think..but when I go there from the startup "select a command" function I see all this files as a .desktop
<krytarik> kaenovsky: That's because Thunar turns .desktop files into fancyness.
<xubuntu14w> flocculant i will check that bug out, in the mean time, do you know any tricks to "restart" the hdmi connection, either with nvidia, xfce or linux utils?
<kaenovsky>  krytarik: I see. And how can I  find the main file? In the properties of the desktop file is not showing me that
<krytarik> kaenovsky: Just use whatever is set as "Exec="
<kaenovsky> krytarik: cool, it's just Exec=albert
<krytarik> Yup, figured.
<kaenovsky> krytarik: so in the Session and startup / add a command -> I have 3 inputs (name, description and command). Should I try "albert" into command?
<krytarik> Yes.
<kaenovsky> thanks I'll give it a try
<kaenovsky> :D
<krytarik> kaenovsky: Btw, you could also just copy its .desktop file into '~/.config/autostart/' and be done.
<kaenovsky> YEP it works <3
<vimart> Hi
#xubuntu 2017-07-25
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> i try to try live xubuntu
<jk^> i can't do it
<jk^> :\
<jk^> PAE problem, but i don't know i resolve
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<jk^> i try to follow this guide, but the screenshot are different
<jk^> i hadn't that:
<jk^> At the boot menu screen the options are:
<jk^> Install
<jk^>     Command-line options
<jk^>     Advanced options
<jk^>     Help
<diogenes_> jk^, try xubuntu x86_64
<jk^> diogenes_, what does it means? :\
<diogenes_>  what is the full name of the xubuntu>>>iso you have troubles with?
<jk^> xubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386
<jk^> diogenes_
<diogenes_> try xubuntu-16.04-desktop-x86_64.iso
<Unit193> It sounds like, and based on discussion from earlier, you're trying this on a Pentium M that doesn't support PAE...
<diogenes_> jk^, the ebst option for you is to try AntixOS
<jk^> diogenes_, my pc is 32 bit, not 64 bit
<jk^> yes, problem with pae, but i read there's a opportunity to "Force pae" "Fake PAE"
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/7ZUPt3
<diogenes_> yes
<jk^> diogenes_
<jk^> i said yes,
<diogenes_> good
<jk^> but in log file i read it couldn't download those files
<diogenes_> did it burn the usb?
<jk^> indeed:
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.sys' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.sys
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<diogenes_> good try to boot
<jk^> Downloading 'ldlinux.bss' from https://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/20151222/ldlinux.bss
<jk^> Unable to send request: Unknown internet error 0x00002F7D
<jk^> Could not download the file - will try to use embedded 6.03 version instead
<jk^> ___
<jk^> it can't download those two files
<jk^> What do i do?
<jk^> What shall i do? (excuse for my english)
<diogenes_> try one more time and choose No
<jk^> diogenes_, imho, if rufus ask me to download those files, maybe it needs them, doensn't?
<diogenes_> jk^, try No
<xubuntu83d> i want help regarding to xubantu ,anyone is here to help me...?
<xubuntu83d> i can't here audio in xubantu...what should i do...?
<xubuntu11d> hello
<xubuntu11d> how to listen audio..?
<TheBrayn> hi
<TheBrayn> https://gist.github.com/mmerfort/7454c110677d50d641eac9f1fdca4dae I did a fresh install of xubuntu 16.04 on a thinkpad x220
<TheBrayn> the system hangs after enabling the lockscreen and then going back
<TheBrayn> I was able to go to a tty, the gist contains the last lines of /var/log/syslog
<shree> hello
<shree> anyone is present here...?
<xubuntu02d> hi
<shree> :-D
<genii> Better to just ask a support question, if you have one. For more casual conversation, the #xubuntu-offtopic channel is more appropriate
<shree> i have problem with audio in Xubantu can anyone help me..?
<diogenes_> shree, what exactly
<genii> Can you describe the problem in more detail?
<shree> i can't here youtube audio..
<shree> i tried to install ALSA but the prblm was as it is..
<diogenes_> shree, can you try play a local file
<shree> i also tried to play mp3 file but still i can't hear sound
<diogenes_> shree, install pavucontrol
<shree> i have read somewhere that ALSA and pavucontrol doesn't work parallel so i removed pavucontrol
<diogenes_> shree, when did you install xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2017-07-26
<vimart> Hello #xubuntu
<kaenovsky> hi there! I have a question regarding mesa drivers for intel HD Graphics..I need OpenGL 3.3 to run a game, but I installed what I think is the latest version of mesa (17), but after running: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<kaenovsky> I get ==> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 17.0.0
<kaenovsky> Does this mean that my OpenGL version is 2.1? Does anyone know how to upgrade this to 3.3? :/ thank you so much
<diogenes_> kaenovsky, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/easy-way-install-mesa-17-0-2-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<kaenovsky> diogenes_: thanks I saw that article. I though it was to install mesa from scratch (when I did so I had to compile it). But now I realize you are right, it is also to upgrade the version. So I'll give it a try!
<kaenovsky> diogenes_: well that didn't work :/ thank you anyway. The thing is that I need to upgrade my opengl
#xubuntu 2017-07-27
<cmcmanis> ok, this is a bit weird. I've got an nvidia card, running the 375 driver, and when I reboot it doesn't recognize my monitor
<cmcmanis> Specifically xrandr (for example) says I only have a 'Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768' (aka the default dumb screen)
<cmcmanis> It worked once, when I ran the nvidia install script, my xorg.conf file got replaced (it still looks fine)
<cmcmanis> but after reboot, it comes up as the default.
<cmcmanis> Screen connection is DVI-D to HDMI (running DVI over HDMI) monitor is a Dell 2K monitor
<cmcmanis> There is an error in Xorg.<x>.log which says "/dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: permission denied"
<cmcmanis> Trolling through dmesg it seems that fb0 is being set to the 'efi frame buffer' (which is the onboard Intel graphics?)
<cmcmanis> I don't recall an option to disable any on board frame buffer, and the boot sequence does come through on my monitor which is only connected to the Nvidia card
<cmcmanis> And then I see a nouveau probe of 0000:01:00.0: which fails (unknown chipset)
<cmcmanis> And I never see the nvidia driver probe, I am presuming I should if it is run.
<cmcmanis> If I re-run the nvidia installer, it whines that it is already installed, but I tell it to install anyway
<cmcmanis> and when I restart the xserver the my xubuntu desktop pops up.
<cmcmanis> At 'high' resolution, and xrandr tells me that I'm attached to the DVI-D port at 2560 x 1440.
<cmcmanis> my best guess is that there is a kernel module dependency somewhere that is killing things.
<GridCube> cmcmanis, i would remove xorg.conf and try again
<GridCube> you don't really need it anyway
<cmcmanis> interesting idea. I've tried re-writing it but not removing it.
<COLOUR_BLUE> hi!
<COLOUR_BLUE> hallo?
<cmcmanis> ?
<COLOUR_BLUE> I want to ask:How many people is using xubuntu?
<cmcmanis> everyone
<GridCube> in this channel?
<COLOUR_BLUE> no,over the world
<GridCube> that's almost impossible to know
<cmcmanis> you have to call everyone up and ask.
<COLOUR_BLUE> .
<COLOUR_BLUE> :-/
<cmcmanis> There isn't any subsystem in xubuntu that 'phones home' to tell who is using it.
<cmcmanis> Further what use would the number be? My system for example lets me start xubuntu, ubuntu, or cinammon as choices, how would you mark me down?
<COLOUR_BLUE> .
<cmcmanis> So asking back. Lets say that the answer is "10 people"  how does that help you?
<GridCube> http://netmarketshare.com/report.aspx?qprid=9&qpaf=&qpcustom=Linux&qpcustomb=0
<GridCube> that's about the closest i think you can get
<COLOUR_BLUE> thanks
<cmcmanis> What use is that information to you?
<GridCube> but thats for all linux not xubuntu
<COLOUR_BLUE> .
<Unit193> COLOUR_BLUE: Why do you keep putting periods on a single line by themselves?
<GridCube> and that number is really not real anyway, just an educated guess
<COLOUR_BLUE> cmcmanis: I want to know it to view the popularity of xubuntu
<cmcmanis> And if it is "popular" or "not popular" what will change for you?
<COLOUR_BLUE> but i just want to know the number...
<COLOUR_BLUE> Not much to say, I went to see statistics.
<cmcmanis> Then you are free to pick any number you want, no one will be able to prove you are not correct.
<COLOUR_BLUE> i am a student in China
<COLOUR_BLUE> no free times...
<COLOUR_BLUE> bye
<Galliard_> Hi, can I have support for xubuntu here?
<diogenes_> if you're lucky
<flocculant> Galliard_: ask a question - if someone looking can help they will
<Galliard_> I have a known issue while booting, the bug "error: no symbol table". I'm trying to fix it using boot-repair; the tool now asks me "do you want to have all grub2 files removed from /boot/grub?" I'm a bit scared of mess up my boot and can't boot again after excecution of the tool. What should I do?
<Galliard_> Sorry for my bad english
<Galliard_> I think I have this problem because I've installed xubuntu in the same partition of the old OS (Ubuntu 14.04) without wipe it
<diogenes_> Galliard_, what I would suggest is to back up your data and reinstall BUT this time do a fresh install by removing all the previous installation.
<Galliard_> So youdon't reccomend me to use boot repair to try to fix the problem?
<diogenes_> Galliard_, if it doesn't boot then of course you have nothing to lose anyway, you can try it.
<Galliard_> The problem is that I don't have space on all my devices to backup data, so I was trying to find something to do without wiping the partition
<diogenes_> well at least when you reinstall the system first thing you have o do is:
<diogenes_> 1. boot into live session from USB or DVD
<diogenes_> 2. find your home partition
<diogenes_> 2. ctrl+h to see the hidden files
<diogenes_> oh it was 3
<diogenes_> 4. remove all the folders that start with a dot (e.g .config)
<diogenes_> 5. reboot and start a new installation
<Galliard_> Ok thanks for the hint
<diogenes_> WARNING: remove only those that start with a dot and don't touch the other ones like Pictures, Documents and so on
<Galliard_> Now, the bug is not blocking m boot, is only a "graphic bug" so I think reinstall the system doesn't worth it
<diogenes_> Galliard_, also
<diogenes_> you can try to create a new user just now
<diogenes_> and see if the problem persists
<Galliard_> Uh you're right, how i create a new user?
<diogenes_> Galliard_, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-sudo-user-on-ubuntu-quickstart
<Galliard_> Thanks
<Galliard_> Thanks a lot for the support @diogenes
<diogenes_> yw come with feedback
<Galliard_> where can I give you the feedback?
<Galliard_> It's the first time form me joining this chat
<diogenes_> here on hexxhat
#xubuntu 2017-07-28
<BGL> anyone here have any suggestions, i pulled a drive out of a buffalo nas that's in raid1 (to confirm i can see the data) using a usb dock, when i boot a 17.04 live cd the dock can see any hd put into it, just not the one pulled from the buffalo nas that is XFS
<BGL> no issues seeing any other usb attached hd's, internal disks, or other hd's put into the dock
<BGL> just not the disk (of which is not faulty) pulled from the nas
<BGL> i don't really rely on this nas, but i'm pretty annoyed that it's the only thing i couldn't access in xubuntu, and it's XFS none the less
<cmcmanis> BGL, typically the USB to SATA controller in a USB dock won't recognize a drive with anything other than a "standard" partition,
<xubuntu69i> hellow
<xubuntu69i> hi all'
<diogenes_> hi
<sim642> I have this issue on 16.04 with some tray icons being zoomed in: http://imgur.com/a/ykY56
<sim642> The screenshots are from two different machines which suffer from the same issue
<sim642> oddly enough it doesn't affect the same icons
<GridCube> sim642: try changing the panel size a few pixels up or down, the application might not have the icon size it needs
<sim642> Changing the size hasn't done anything
<sim642> Look at the whatpulse icon, it works on one machine
<sim642> also the icons were fine on releases before 16.04
<Anonaly> Hi, I am running Xubuntu 16.04, I recently used the command line to upgrade it from 14.04,  how do I get the whisker menu /xfce to upgrade as well (my menu is still the old style)?
<Anonaly> is there a directory in my home folder that I have to delete to force it to update ?
<GridCube> Anonaly: if you delete the xfce4 folder from your .config directory and restart you should have a default desktop, you could also just add the whiskers menu manually
<Anonaly> fixed
<jayotter> Okay question. How do I install the TAR files in Terminal? Just refresh my memory
<flocculant> https://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<flocculant> more or less
<jayotter> thank you so much :D
<sim642> I just made a fresh 16.04 install into a VM and it starts out with the tray icon issue I had earlier. So it wasn't even due to the numerous crude manualy EOL upgrades I've done
<sim642> Installed VLC onto it and immediately a zoomed and cropped icon shows in the tray
<sim642> I used "download updates" during installation though so maybe something there breaks it
<sim642> Nope, 16.04.2 from iso without updates suffers from the same issue
<flocculant> shouting into the wind here = how many people ONLY in this channel check out dev release for fixes?
<flocculant> just ping me here
#xubuntu 2017-07-29
<xubuntu17d> looking for touchpad help
<xubuntu17d> I'm not really sure how this works, so I'll just throw my question out and see what happens. Apologies if that seems rude.
<xubuntu17d> I'm running Xubuntu 16.04 on a Dell Inspiron 15. When I change the touchpad to left-handed in Settings, pointer movement becomes erratic and the left button still acts as a left-click. All I want is to configure the touchpad - or clickpad, to be precise - to accept the right button area as the primary button and the left one as the secondary button, with no loss of functionality in pointer movement or dragging or highlighting. I
<xubuntu17d> ing "xinput set-button-map 14 3 2 1", but the result is that there is only one point on each button that works, Firefox doesn't recognize the change at all, and the pointer starts to lag. Any advice?
<Unit193> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse#buttons_and_feedback in theory that should be it.
<xubuntu17d> Thank you
<Unit193> Doesn't really help you much if you've already been in the mouse settings and synaptics.
<Unit193> Also no, just asking is perfectly fine, desired even.
<xubuntu17d> Unfortunately, the link was not as helpful as I had hoped. Perhaps I will have to learn to use the touchpad right-handed after all... Must leave for appointment, but many thanks for your kindness.
<Unit193> xubuntu17d: Take a look through https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics too.
<Unit193> Most of that should for the most part apply as well.
<xubuntu17d> Thank you. I will look into it when I get back.
<RoadRunner> What  are Xubuntu command equivalents to Windows: ipconfig/release and ipconfig/renew (to release and renew DHCP lease when on a dynamic DHCP)?
<bazhang> ifconfig was there, it's simply ip now
<flocculant> RoadRunner: for something as basic - don't look for Xubuntu, we'll share that deep level with Ubuntu
<RoadRunner> flocculant: sorry for a newbie question but if you could share the answer with me, you'd save me the time of asking the same question on Ubuntu's channel
<flocculant> RoadRunner: sorry - bazhang did that :) I was putting out in channel that at that level xubuntu/k/l/buntu generally
<RoadRunner> flocculant: I mean what is the correct syntax for these commands in terminal...?
<flocculant> oic
<flocculant> I dno't know tbh - ask bazhang, netwrok just works for me
<RoadRunner> bazhang: :) what is the correct syntax for these commands in terminal?
<bazhang> RoadRunner, you want to renew a lease or what, bring the nic up/down
<flocculant> bazhang: thanks :)
<bazhang> :)
<RoadRunner> bazhang: when having problems with a gateway or switching btw static and dynamic DHCP want to be able to release and renew a DHCP lease without rebooting the machine
<bazhang> RoadRunner, I mostly did sudo dhclient eth0/wlan0 or whatever the name
<bazhang> RoadRunner, since systemd, those are like enps0 and so on
<bazhang> RoadRunner, what does ifconfig -a in the terminal say, what version of buntu is this
<RoadRunner> I am running 16.04
<lamduh> When I click "install xubuntu" when booting from my usb It goes to a black screen and I cant see anything. Any ideas?
<bazhang> so what's it show
<bazhang> !nomodeset | lamduh
<ubottu> lamduh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<flocculant> bazhang: thanks - was typing that out  ;)
<bazhang> np!
<bazhang> RoadRunner, you doin this or not
<RoadRunner> bazhang: said no such command
<Unit193> `ip addr`
<bazhang> RoadRunner, what was the exact command you used
<Unit193> bazhang: 'ifconfig' isn't seeded anymore, iirc.  so `ip addr` is the "new" `ifconfig`
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> I tried it though not too long ago
<bazhang> there is/was a crossover period of time when both worked
<bazhang> RoadRunner, so try what Unit193 just said
<bazhang> RoadRunner, if I'm not around , others may be, and I will be back later if need be
<lamduh> does the "nomodeset" go after the 3 dashes in the emacs editor
<lamduh> ?
<bazhang> lamduh, on grub?
<flocculant> lamduh: emacs?
<lamduh> yeah
<lamduh> grub
<bazhang> lamduh, did you fully read the actual link?
<lamduh> "and press END keys to position your cursor at the end of the that line usually ending with “quiet splash”.
<lamduh> Now you can type in additional kernel options like nomodeset (please dont make the same typing error I made for this screenshot  ):
<lamduh> "
<lamduh> the screenshot is broken
<flocculant> just boot the image then hit any key and have nomodeset as paramter - F4 I think
<flocculant> unless uefi then not sure - never done that myself
<bazhang> no idea how emacs got into all this
<RoadRunner> bazhang: just tried 'ip addr' it is in the ball park, but I still don't see how to release or renew a lease with it
<lamduh> the grub menu says "minimal emacs editor with auto completion"
<lamduh> the nomodeset parameter comes before the three dashes
<lamduh> i got it thanks
<RoadRunner> Unit193: do you know the exact syntax to release and renew a dhcp lease?
<Unit193> I just do the ol' fidown eth0;ifup eth0 on Debian, Ubuntu...Well restarting nm is easy.
<Unit193> ifdown*
<RoadRunner> Unit193: sorry, you are talking to a newbie :) could explain that a bit more?
<Unit193> Well...GUI, so easy enough to just reconnect, click the little network icon and then on the connection.
<RoadRunner> Unit193: through gui, resetting dhcp to automatic doesn't take effect right away, for some reason.  If check connection properties it still shows static data even after the change
<Unit193> So resetting and then reconnecting to the network that you just changed doesn't work, RoadRunner?
<RoadRunner> Unit193: correct
<RoadRunner> I am now talking to you from a Win machine, Xubuntu can't connect now
<RoadRunner> Unit193: could you please explain the details of the syntax of commands you mentioned earlier?
<RoadRunner> as I am experimenting with my gateways, I'll lose connection, I'll come back later and hopefully get an answer to my command syntax question
<lamduh> nomodeset works for when I install xubuntu but not when I try to launch after installation :(
<Truth> hey all
<Truth> so i need some help
<Truth> which server would be better for running xubutnu on top of ubuntu server?
<Truth> hp ML370 G4
<Truth> or
<Truth> hp proliant DL380 G5
<moetunes> Truth:  you'd install xubuntu-desktop on the server install and the hardware doesn't really matter for that
<bekks> Truth: besides the fact that those servers are most likely EOSL already, it doesnt really matter for xubuntu.
<Arszilla> Can someone help me?
<Arszilla> Is it possible to install gnome tweaks to xubuntu?
<Arszilla> And how can I set my xubuntu to dark theme
<Arszilla> like in GNOME
<diogenes_> Arszilla, there's dark theme available
<Arszilla> Where
<Arszilla> I need it
<Arszilla> this shit is too bright for me yo
<Arszilla> also is there something like Ubuntu Software Store?
<Arszilla> found it
<Arszilla> also any fast way to go to the desktop?
<diogenes_> Arszilla, look in appearence
<Arszilla> for what?
<diogenes_> xfce-dusk
<Arszilla> ?
<diogenes_> did you look in appearence? theme name is xfce-dusk
<Arszilla> I dont want a theme
<Arszilla> I want to use numix
<Arszilla> a sec
<diogenes_> numix is a theme also
<Arszilla> I dont see that
<Arszilla> @diogenes
<diogenes_> wait brb
<diogenes_> Arszilla, you see my dark themes? http://i.imgur.com/xovWPKw.png
<Arszilla> a sec
<Arszilla> gotta add my dns
<Arszilla> to see imgur
<Arszilla> cause its bannedin turkey
<diogenes_> lol
<Arszilla> Yep
<Arszilla> welcome to dictatorship
<diogenes_> get outta there
<Arszilla> I would if I could
<Arszilla> which tab do I add the google dns at
<Arszilla> i always forget
<Arszilla> IPv4 or 6?
<diogenes_> no clue v4 maybe
<Arszilla> also
<Arszilla> is it possible to add gnome tweaks
<Arszilla> to xubuntu
<diogenes_> what for?
<Arszilla> dash to dock
<Arszilla> I need that
<diogenes_> there's dash for xfce
<Arszilla> i dont like xubuntu's thing
<Arszilla> but gnome is a bit laggy on my laptop
<Arszilla> where can I get it?
<diogenes_> why you need it?
<Arszilla> dash to dock?
<Arszilla> cause I do
<Arszilla> to access my favourites
<Arszilla> just dont question pls :D
<knome> diogenes_, please don't start arguing if somebody needs something or not
<knome> Arszilla, also, please refrain from using enter as punctuation
<Arszilla> knome its an old habit
<diogenes_> knome, am I arguing? I try to figure out the goal in order to offer alternatives
<Arszilla> and old habits die hard...
<Arszilla> a sec then diogenes_
<Arszilla> I need it to access my favourites etc fast, like in GNOME. Dont like to enter the top right menu
<Arszilla> also why cant I order the windows that I have, like Firefox, Software etc. I want to move software in fromt of firefox for example
<Arszilla> brb
<Arszilla> test
<Arszilla> if you can read me say heyo
<diogenes_> Arszilla, we can't have all we want
<diogenes_> we have to do compromises
<Arszilla> ...
<Arszilla> you said there was dash to dock for xubuntu
<diogenes_> yes
<Arszilla> then why cant I have it lmap
<diogenes_> because you said you don't like it
<Arszilla> ?
<Arszilla> when did I say that
<Arszilla> I dont like xubuntus current state
<Arszilla> like to click on that mouse icon
<Arszilla> thats why I need dash to dock
<Arszilla> thats what I meant
<diogenes_> Arszilla, and I want to be the Prince of Persia but <I can't
<Arszilla> ...
<Arszilla> you aint helpin
<diogenes_> I gave you alternatives
<Arszilla> you didnt give jackshit if I am hnest
<knome> Arszilla, please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<knome> diogenes_, if the discussion doesn't seem to lead nowhere, then maybe take a step back
<diogenes_> yeah I think he doesn't know what he wants
<Arszilla> sorry knome
<Arszilla> i.imgur.com/0Iyu5Iu.png
<Arszilla> https://i.imgur.com/0Iyu5Iu.png
<Arszilla> why is my installed messages like thsi?
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using
<Arszilla> 16.04.2
<knome> have you installed a lot of custom software or is this a clean install?
<Arszilla> i installed numix
<Arszilla> thats it
<Arszilla> now I installed chromium, atom editor, discord, steam, gimp
<knome> do the notifications look the same if you chang the theme to greybird?
<Arszilla> uhm I can try
<Arszilla> let me install vlc
<Arszilla> knome is it possible to install gnome tweaks to xubuntu
<Arszilla> from Gnome Extensions
<knome> i don't know what it does, but i'm not completely sure if changing settings in it would make a difference in xfce - maybe, maybe not
<knome> maybe tell us what kind of modifications you'd like to do and we can see if you can do them with the native xfce tools
<Arszilla> again for the millionth time
<Arszilla> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<Arszilla> trying to get this replicated or installed in xubuntu 16.04.2
<knome> that has nothing to do with gnome tweaks
<Arszilla> its in extensions.gnome...
<knome> so it's a gnome shell extension... no, you can't have it in xfce unless you install gnome shell, which is almost the same as installing gnome
<knome> i'm pretty sure there are similar docks that work with xfce - i don't use any so i have no idea what they would be
<Arszilla> any way to order my tabs in the topbar?
<Arszilla> I dont want chromium away in the right side, I want to move i to the eflt
<Arszilla> left*
<knome> you can change the window buttons panel applet options - change the sorting to "none, allow drag-and-drop"
<Arszilla> and jesus, the text in chromium is big as hell
<knome> Arszilla, please, this is a family-friendly channel
<knome> this is the last time i'm reminding you friendly about it
<Arszilla> where is that in settings?
<knome> under panel, tab items, then find "window buttons" (or right-click the window button applet in the panel)
<Arszilla> thanks
<Arszilla> waiting for vlc to finish
<Arszilla> so I can see the notification
<Arszilla> knome you could say I am trying to replicate this
<Arszilla> https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/5q0lei/xfce4_macos_esque/
<knome> ok, then you'll want to install the "plank" dock
<Arszilla> is that the best one?
<knome> i don't know - as i said i don't use one
<Arszilla> also
<knome> but the tutorial you are following uses that
<knome> so maybe you'll want that
<Arszilla> is there a dark mode in xubuntu
<knome> what do you mean by "dark mode"? a dark theme?
<Arszilla> sorta
<Arszilla> like file manager etc windows are dark
<knome> there are dark themes for xubuntu
<Arszilla> one bug I also found
<Arszilla> http://imgur.com/a/TbhdS
<Arszilla> why is my mouse icon like this
<Arszilla> from time to time
<knome> i don't see a mouse icon
<Arszilla> the black box is
<Arszilla> also
<Arszilla> https://http://i.imgur.com/rGjDCMz.png
<Arszilla> http://i.imgur.com/rGjDCMz.png
<Arszilla> still didnt fix
<knome> which package manager software are you using to install packages?
<Arszilla> none
<Arszilla> used terminal to install numix
<Arszilla> thats all
<knome> what did you use to install vlc then?
<Arszilla> then I had downloaded steam.deb etc; installed em normally
<Arszilla> software thingy
<Arszilla> it was pinned in my favourites so...
<knome> ok, maybe it's a bug in (gnome) software
<Arszilla> like Ubuntu Software Center
<Arszilla> how can I fix it?
<knome> well, look in the source code etc...
<knome> i don't use gnome software either and i haven't heard from this bug or a workaround for it
<Arszilla> let me see if I can get this workin
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> why is Blender's interface glitching so badly on Xubuntu?
<a27_> hi i cant see panel in live usb
#xubuntu 2017-07-30
<Silently> Hallo
<Silently> ich benötige Hilfe
<Silently> zunächst hätte ich jedoch eine Frage: wie kann es angehen, dass das Benutzerprofil beschädigt ist? ließe sich das noch beheben?
<Silently> (ich kenne mich rein gar nicht mit IT und co. aus :( )
<pjotter> HI everyone. I need to run a script at logon with superuser permissions. Does anyone know the best way of doing this in Xubuntu?
<xubuntu06i> buenas tardes saludo desde venezuela
<knome> !es | xubuntu06i
<ubottu> xubuntu06i: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knome> or switch to english
<knome> :)
<Wortortle> My Dell Inspiron Mini is playing YouTube videos too fast, and the audio is very skippy. I'm using the latest version of Chromium from the Software Center. Does anyone know what I might be able to do?
<diogenes_> Wortortle, what about firefox/
<Wortortle> The same problem occurs
<Wortortle> Someone suggested installing the gstreamer good, and bad plugins, but the problem hasn't resolved
<diogenes_> apart from chromium did you install any other plugins?
<Wortortle> Just the gstreamer ones
<diogenes_> do you still have installation media?
<Wortortle> I also installed VLC
<Wortortle> Yes, I do have the USB stick
<diogenes_> try booting in live session and try youtube there
<Wortortle> My apologies for taking so long. I had some technical difficulties with booting into the USB stick
<Wortortle> The problem is still present on the Live Session
<diogenes_> Wortortle, run in terminal: sudo apt install inxi
<Wortortle> On the Live Session or in my actual installation?
<diogenes_> your actual
<Wortortle> Inxi is already installed
<diogenes_> run: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> copy the output from terminal and paste it to www.susepaste.org
<diogenes_> and share the link here
<Wortortle> http://pastebin.com/rDydJTzc
<Wortortle> I can't paste it to susepaste because it says I'm a spammer, so I had to use pastebin instead.
<diogenes_> run: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<diogenes_> pastebin\
<Wortortle> It outputs the following two lines "bcmwl-kernel-source" and "intel-microcode".
<Wortortle> Pastebin not necessary since it's so short
<diogenes_> sudo apt install intel-microcode
<diogenes_> reboot
<diogenes_> come back
<Wortortle> Done. Now what?
<diogenes_> try youtube again
<Wortortle> Problem still persists
<diogenes_> is it the first time you instal linux? have you encountered this issue before?
<Wortortle> I've used Linux for over ten years, and I was trying to salvage an old netbook by throwing Xubuntu on it. This is probably the first time I've encountered this problem on any installation I've done.
<diogenes_> so this issue occurred only on 16.04?
<Wortortle> Video playback worked fine under Windows 7 on the netbook, but the netbook was just unbearably slow. Xubuntu runs fast on it, but YouTube doesn't work on it.
<Wortortle> Well, I mean it's the only Linux distribution that's even been installed on the netbook
<Wortortle> I don't know if it's a problem with prior versions of Xubuntu
<diogenes_> I see, I think you might want to try 14.04 because the hardware is really old on your netbook and the newer versions of OS sometimes, drop the support for older hardware
<diogenes_> but first as you installed vlc, try to play a local video file and see if you get the same issue
<Wortortle> Hmmm... VLC will play the video at normal speed, but the audio is still incredibly choppy
<diogenes_> try this: sudo apt install smtube
<Wortortle> I mean, I can try 14.04, but at any rate, I might just try another distribution entirely.
<diogenes_> you won't find that many distros nowadays that will be 32 bit and support older hardware
<Wortortle> SMTube still has the same problem
<diogenes_> then 14.04 try in live session
<Wortortle> I'll download that and get back to you
<diogenes_> I'll be here for 3o min and then sleep, so if you late then catch me tomorrow
#xubuntu 2018-07-23
<xubuntu90w> looking for a way to quit getting silverlight update failure messages since i thought i deleted that program
<xubuntu1804> Why if I open /usr/bin/catfish in a terminal, 'update search index' then search for * , do I get errors; Exception:  g-file-error-quark: Failed to open '/home/kunty/.cache/thumbnails/normal/883b692eb94227b31dd1a264782b9406.png' for writing: No such file or directory (4)
<pmjdebruijn> stale index?
 * pmjdebruijn now doubts it even has an index?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu1804: maybe that files was created and delete during your search?
<xubuntu1804> Isn't the thumbnails directory; /home/kunty/.thumbnails/ ; ie. ~/.thumbnails/normal/
<pmjdebruijn> that may differ depending on the program you use?
<xubuntu1804> I get hundreds of error lins
<xubuntu1804> I get hundreds of error line
<pmjdebruijn> no clue sorry, stick around, maybe someone else knows
<xubuntu1804> Catfish 1.4.4
<xubuntu1804> slow down the search
<xubuntu1804> Were  ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/ moved to ~/thumbnails/normal/  ??
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> 'update search index' before search
<pmjdebruijn> * pmjdebruijn now doubts it even has an index?
 * pmjdebruijn rarely if ever uses catfish
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> IIRC, Catfish 'update search index' uses 'updatedb' - update a database for mlocate
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu1804: then you might run updatedb?
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> In Catfish 'update search index' uses 'updatedb' . also man -->  updatedb is usually run daily by cron(8) to update the default database.
<pmjdebruijn> yes but that does explain the errors doesn't it
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu1804: presumably you could add PRUNEPATHS to /etc/updatedb.conf
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> No, hence my question, why the errors ?? , Do you have  ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/ OR  ~/thumbnails/normal/  ??
<pmjdebruijn> no clue you could have either
<xubuntu1804> opps  ~/.thumbnails/normal/
<pmjdebruijn> I have both too
<pmjdebruijn> probably application dependant
<xubuntu1804> which directory has the mime type icons?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu1804: you can just browse either?
<pmjdebruijn> and look
<xubuntu1804> I only have ~/.thumbnails/normal/ NO ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/ ; xubuntu-18.04 fully up-to-date : uname -r 4.15.0-29-generic
<xubuntu1804> ran; sudo updatedb ,  no ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/ , created
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> Can you tell which thumbnailer created : ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/  ??
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> I should add, that in thunar I have pref's  'Show Thumbnails' set to 'Never'
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> Have I lost u, as u wade-thru GBytes of thumbs ;)
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> If I edit /etc/updatedb.conf ; and add to PRUNEPATHS ; is ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/ ; OK , OR /home/kunty/.cache/thumbnails/normal/
<xubuntu1804> <xubuntu1804> Also updatedb does no create the errors, Catfish does
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> 'sudo updatedb -v' ran with no errors
<xubuntu76i> Hi iam new user
<xubuntu76i> recommend linux mint/xubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu1804: of course updatedb runs without errors, the files are there when updatedb indexes them. the issue is, that they are no longer there when catfish runs hours later
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu76i: are you asking whether linux mint or xubuntu is better
<pmjdebruijn> as the answer to that highly depends on the user :)
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu at least has the advantage being a part of the real ubuntu family
<pmjdebruijn> linux mint, while ubuntu based, isn't part of the family, so they may do things differently when they please
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> Run 'sudo updatedb' ; OR open  /usr/bin/catfish in terminal ; 'Open Catfish --> options --> 'update search index' ; enter 'sudo password' (gui frontend to updatedb); then search *
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> Where is ' ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/ ' deleted ??
<xubuntu05w> Yo guys, i need to create an if and else statement in order to do the xubuntu core installation. Does anyone know a stable location to check if xubuntu core 16.04 is installed or not?
<xubuntu05w> im thinking about /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<xubuntu1804> <xubuntu05w> I new but ; dpkg -l | grep linux-
<Spass> xubuntu05w, what about "/usr/share/doc/xubuntu-core/"? only xubuntu-core package creates that folder
<xubuntu05w> Spass, Thank you very much, gonna try that out !
<xubuntu05w> so smart, of you spass. again thank you very much!
<xubuntu05w> top lad!
<xubuntu05w> :D
<Spass> no problem, you location seems legit too too check if xfce4 is present, but it's created by some other package
<Spass> *your
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> I have to go for now, thanks for your help, I'll check-in later.
<xubuntu1804> <pmjdebruijn> you still there??
<xubuntu1804> Ok, all a question about 'catfish' 'updatedb' 'mlocate.db' and 'tumbler' ; any takers ??
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu1804> 1. Thunar 1.6.15 --> Pref's set 'Show Thumbnails' = 'Never'
<xubuntu1804> 2. ~/.thumbnails/normal/ exists, ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/ does NOT exist
<xubuntu1804> 3. sudo rm -f /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<xubuntu1804> 4. sudo updatedb
<xubuntu1804> 5. In Term (ctrl-alt-T) /usr/bin/catfish
<xubuntu1804> 6. Select Pref's (gear-wheel) -- > 'update search index'
<xubuntu1804> 7. Search *
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: can you explain in simple words what you trying to achieve? what is the expected relsult?
<xubuntu1804> 8. 380 error lines Exception:  g-file-error-quark:  Failed to open '/home/host/.cache/thumbnails/normal/*.png' for writing: No such file or directory (4)
<xubuntu1804> I expect catfish to not throw errors looking for non-existant *.png files
<xubuntu1804> Sorry I'm so slow
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: try gnome-search-tool
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> :~$ gnome-search-tool gnome-search-tool: command not found
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: first of all runŞ sudo apt install gnome-search-tool
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> Isn't catfish the xubuntu search tool ??
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: xfce4 by definition doesn't have any search tool, all it uses is third party applications, so you can any of the search tools available.
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> Ok, so I should uninstall catfish ??
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: is gnome-search-tool works with no errors then yes, if it still gives you errors then the issue is somewhere else
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> Oh, Ok So use 'gnome-search-tool' to diagnose the problem ??
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: no :)))) gnome-search-tool is yet another search tool just like catfish, you just open it and search for the files and live a happy life :)
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> So, it looks like the problem is up stream in Catfish. yes??
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: i'll confess you a huge secret, i don't use any gui based applications to look for files, all i use is terminal: find <=== command, much easier and productive :)
<xubuntu1804> :~$ sudo apt install gnome-search-tool [sudo] password for hosty:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package gnome-search-tool
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> Yes I know I'm slack, but I'm old and slow
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: right, they didn't even package it for ubuntu 18.04, very nice, i'd advice you then to install nautilus and use it whenever you need to search for files on your pc, nautilus has a built in search tool which is much faster than any of the search tools i've ever seen.
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> nautilus, no thanks, I chose xubuntu, not ubuntu, I admit haven't used it since about 8.something
<diogenes_> nautilus is not ubuntu application, it's gnome application that can be used anywhere.
<xubuntu1804> Yes I know, but last time I looked at ubuntu with gnome DT, I didn't like it, true it was a long time ago, maybe time for another look
<xubuntu1804> <diogenes_> Thanks for your help, I'll wait till 18.04.1 and look at both, thanks again
<diogenes_> xubuntu1804: ok yw.
<Spass> diogenes_, small side-note - Catfish recently became an official Xfce project application - https://bluesabre.org/2018/07/15/catfish-1-4-6-released-now-an-xfce-project/
<diogenes_> Spass: oh ok, i didn't know that, thanks.
<aldo_> test
<fiet> it works!
<xubuntu70d> Opening chromium from the xubuntu menu causes a "busy" cursor to appear when hovering over the title bar, but this never happens if launched from "Web Browser" or the terminal. Is there a reason why?
<xubuntu74w> hi am new to linux i am trying to install ralink wireless utility (RT2870) driver but am unable to ,please help me?
<aidrocsid> Getting some screen tearing when I watch videos or play games.
<aidrocsid> Any advice?
<xubuntu27w> Hello. After upgrading to Xubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver), my laptop will not longer boot up into the Gnome destop even though the text says that it started. Please advise on how to proceed.
<aidrocsid> https://pastebin.com/v3a6rqMA   Got me some flickery monitors. Both ubuntu and xubuntu so I'd try a fix for either.
<aidrocsid> I suppose that makes the first bits of that inaccurate.
<xubuntu55w> hi am new to linux i am trying to install ralink wireless utility (RT2870) driver but am unable to ,please help me?
<purplepod> Do I still want to be using bumblebee or primus or something for my Optimus card?
<purplepod> I haven't messed with this stuff in years
<oerheks> prime it is, you find the settings in the nvidia tool
<purplepod> Doesn't that require me to be in nvidia-gpu on all the time mode?
<purplepod> I want the thing that lets my intel card run, but I can do specific programs with the nvidia
<xubuntu06w> Help: have an external monitor connected to my Dell laptop and want to close the lid and not suspend. How can I do this?
<diogenes_> xubuntu06w: power manager and choose the option for lid close action
<xubuntu06w> Does not give an option of "nothing"
<diogenes_> there is switch off
<xubuntu06w> Where?
<diogenes_> it will switch off display
<diogenes_> can you see: http://i.imgur.com/7wVI0Mc.png
<xubuntu06w> Cannot find it
<xubuntu06w> It says "switch off display" Will that turn off my external monitor as well?
<nomenon> click that and choose another option
<xubuntu06w> There is only "lock display" and "suspend"
<diogenes_> xubuntu06w: what version on xubuntu you got?
<xubuntu06w> 18.04
<diogenes_> well, click on battery icon and tick the presentation mode, it sould prevent the system from sleeping
<xubuntu06w> Thanks. I will try it.
<nomenon> xubuntu06w, will you try something else first
<nomenon> xubuntu06w, close the lid, wait for both screens to click off, and type on your keyboard/wiggle mouse
<nomenon> the monitor comes right back ya?
<xubuntu06w> Did not work. Bummer
<nomenon> ok
<nomenon> use an editor /etc/UPower/UPower.conf
<nomenon> find
<nomenon> ignoreLid=  set to
<nomenon> ignoreLid=True
<xubuntu06w> I did not try the type on the keys. Will try that.
<nomenon> then service upower restart
<nomenon> oh thats ubuntu
<xubuntu06w> which editor do you suggest
<nomenon> nano   but i dont think that is going to work
<xubuntu06w> OK
<nomenon> nano works like a regular text editor  vim hurts my head
<xubuntu06w> OK
<xubuntu06w> Have decided I will not close the lid...
<xubuntu06w> Thanks for your help
<havenstance> okay I see most everyone involved in the laptop lid question has left the channel but for anyone else coming across this issue I have 16.04 LTS Xubuntu, not sure if this process is the same for 18.10 but on 16.04 the answer to this was issuing in the terminal sudo nano /etc/UPower/UPower.conf and find the line that says IgnoreLid=false, change false to true, and I rebooted as I didn't know which service was controlled by UPower.
<havenstance> confirmed test with a spare monitor that when I close the lid the laptop screen turns off but external monitor stayed open to the desktop. if anyone knows which service UPower.conf controls in Xubuntu, I presume just restarting that service would fix it
#xubuntu 2018-07-24
<aldo__> hello
<aldo__> any one people in here?
<aldo__> fuck
<Babloyi> hi! My laptop has this issue where the PgUp & PgDn, which I rarely use, have their own dedicated keys, but to do Home and End, which i use regularly, I need to do Fn+PgUp and Fn+PgDn
<Babloyi> is there any way to swap that functionality around?
<pmjdebruijn> some laptops allow Fn lock to be setup by default in BIOS/EFI
<Babloyi> but that would cause problems for all the other Fn keys that I don't want to use?
<Babloyi> don't want to use by default, I mean
<xubuntu_DD> systemd-udevd consuming 98% cpu
<xubuntu_DD> installed xubuntu 18.04   systemd-udevd consuming 98% cpu
<diogenes_> xubuntu_DD: reboot
<xubuntu_DD> did it. same problem
<diogenes_> what devices you have got attached to it? also how many HDDs?
<xubuntu_DD> inspiron 1545.  intel core 2 duo . 1 Hard disk 256Gb. Ram 3 Gb
<xubuntu_DD> 252 root      20   0  171908 129616   3124 R  97.7  4.2  10:54.78 systemd-udevd                    287 root      20   0   45856   5604   4472 R  24.8  0.2   3:08.68 systemd-udevd                  16126 willuul+  20   0 1822848 233024 112276 S   7.6  7.6   0:09.76 Web Content                      245 root      19  -1  404700 235956 235156 S   4.3  7.7   0:35.22 systemd-journal
<diogenes_> ok let's see, run: top, make a screeshot and share the link here
<diogenes_> don't paste much info in the chat
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fluitfries> hi all, running Xubuntu 16.04.5 LTS here and running into some graphics funkyness.  my primary issue is that when i boot the pc, if a monitor is not plugged in and literally turned on and ready, the computer doesn't want to initialize a video signal at all.  i should also say that this installation of Xubuntu used to have a dedicated dvi video card but it was removed and now i use the onboard vga port.  does anyone
<fluitfries>  have any ideas where i can look to start troubleshooting this?
<duke> Hey there. So, I have a shitty tablet that came with Win 8 and I installed Xubuntu onto it. (Trust me, it was annoying, because the EFI on this thing only wanted to boot up 32bit efi loaders)
<duke> Anyways, most stuff works fine out of the box. Only thing that doesn't work (and I kinda care about) is a way to lock and turn off the screen when pressing the power button and audio playback doesn't work, the system defaults to trying to play back audio through the HDMI connection instead of the internal speakers, they both get detected just fine, just having trouble making the system use the internal speakers. Any help? <3
<duke> the webcam also doesnt seem to work, but I don't really care about that. :D
<Spass> hello duke, setting default audio device in pavucontrol doesn't work?
<Spass> and you can probably disable HDMI audio controller in the last tab
<Slown> Hey guys
<Slown> I just want to ask
<Slown> why did you drop the i386 support for god sake
<Slown> ??
<Slown> We have older machines there folks
<Slown> why you didn't ask the users before
<flocculant> Slown: umm - what are you talking about?
<Slown> Xubuntu drops the i386 support
<flocculant> right - I'd love to know where it says that
<Slown> on a blog about ubuntu
<flocculant> and it specifically says that we're dropping support?
<flocculant> njot Ubuntu - Xubuntu
<Slown> no i386 iso, I mean not this version
<Slown> but the next one 17.10
<Slown> shame on you folks
<Slown> that's outrageous
<flocculant> that's Ubuntu
<flocculant> not us
<flocculant> sort out who you are talking to
<Slown> Ubuntu ?
<flocculant> this is a channel for Xubuntu
<Slown> why lxde keep the the support then ?
<Slown> I mean lubuntu
<flocculant> for the moment - the same reason that we are
<Slown> so if anyone has an ol
<Slown> old pc
<Slown> he gonna throw it, that's it ?
<flocculant> it is also extremely likely that when either Lubuntu or Xubuntu decides to drop it - then so will the other
<Slown> flocculant, are you a man or a woman ?
<flocculant> I suggest you read what I've said rather than just randomly chucking rubbish around
<Slown> I'm serious man
<flocculant> if you want to talk about Ubuntu - then go do so in an Ubuntu channel
<flocculant> and I'm serious about you reading what I said
<flocculant> we have 32 bit iso's
<Slown> I'm just asking to know if you are a man or a woman
<Slown> I don't a woman to hear my curses xD
<flocculant> why?
<Slown> because I'm a gentleman :D
<flocculant> most of the women I know would likely have you wishing they'd not started
<flocculant> seems that what you actually are is someone unable to read
<Slown> unable to read, why did sou say so man ?
<flocculant> I tell you my take on 32 bit - rarely does anyone test it when it's needed
<flocculant> like now for instance
<Slown> that's not a reason man
<Slown> what you gonna do with an old pc for god sake
<Slown> you gonna throw it ?
<flocculant> would you drive a Model T Ford?
<Slown> just answer me dude
<flocculant> anyway - busy testing Xubuntu Iso's now
<Slown> don't ask me a question, I asked you one
<Slown> that's already enough
<flocculant> so - Xubuntu isn't, currently, dropping 32 bit. But in time we will.
<Slown> yeah from the 17.10 version
<flocculant> nope
<Slown> flocculant, you work with the dev team ?
<flocculant> I'm actually testing 32 bit 18.04.1
<Slown> you are a nice guy btw
<Slown> just give a high five to this guy :D
<flocculant> we are still building 32 bit Iso's for what will be 18.10
<Slown> what did I said
<flocculant> Ubuntu dropped it - so did Mate, Kubuntu, Budgie
<Slown> 18.10 version sorry
<flocculant> nopw
<Slown> the next one
<flocculant> you are wrong
<Slown> don't say that man
<Slown> my gf is here
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/390/builds/177729/testcases
<Slown> I don't want to be embarassed
<flocculant> I suggest you get her to read what you've been saying - so she can tell you all the times you've been wrong
<flocculant> byw
<flocculant> bye
<Slown> haha you're a mean guy dude
<Slown> we are just discussing man, no hard feelings
<flocculant> indeed I am mean ;)
<flocculant> I'm the QA Lead and one of the Council just so you know that I do in fact know what I'm talking about :)
<Slown> Nice to meet you man
<flocculant> anyway - seriously I am testing for the 18.04.1 release for thursday - you too
<flocculant> don't believe everything you read in the interwebs
<flocculant> :D
<Slown> that's a great advice
<Slown> you are right
<nomenon> All hail flocculant!
<Slown> btw, I'm using budgie and mate on my other computers
<nomenon> sinner
<flocculant> but not 32 bit soon ...
<flocculant> nomenon: hah
<Slown> I have and old pc with an intel core processor
<Slown> nomenon, I remember you
<Slown> a very nice dude
<Slown> very funny
<flocculant> that actually doesn't have 64 bit capability?
<nomenon> yay!
<Slown> how are you man ?
<flocculant> anyway
<nomenon> i am well thanks, and your self?
<Slown> good thank you very much
<flocculant> if you two just want to chat - can you take it to #xubuntu-offtopic
<nomenon> flocculant, I have an eeepc with alpine 32bit on it
<nomenon> irluvit
<nomenon> ouch
<Slown> so next time flocculant when you meet the team
<Slown> ask them
<flocculant> Slown: really?
<Slown> why not ?
<Slown> and I want to ben on board too
<flocculant> how about you watch for the next time we have a COMMUNITY meeting - and come along to it
<Slown> did you stream your meetings ?
<flocculant> nope - irc
<Slown> on irc ?
<Slown> no real meetings ?
<flocculant> Slown: actually hang on a moment
<Slown> omg that's sounds awful
<Slown> it's like dating a girl on internet
<Slown> where are you from btw ?
<flocculant> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/15/%23xubuntu-devel.html#t20:25
<flocculant> is when we last discussed 32 bit iso's
<flocculant> and the uk
<sm0rux> Thanks a lot to everyone solving the "eject USB stick" problem when using Thunar!
#xubuntu 2018-07-25
<lopta> It might be time.
<lopta> I need to download a new installation image and nuke-and-pave my daughter's PC.
<lopta> It boots, eventually, and I can log in but I don't get a desktop (beyond just the root window wallpaper)
<lopta> Perhaps I'll give Lubuntu a try.
<xubuntu91d> buen dia, disculpen xubuntu 18.04 no me permite actualizar paquetes
<xubuntu91d> da error en los repositorios
<diogenes_> !es xubuntu91d
<diogenes_> !es | xubuntu91d
<ubottu> xubuntu91d: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<st-gourichon-fid> Hello. I experience a few random bugs in Xubuntu 18.04 related to lightdm when switching user /  unlocking session.
<st-gourichon-fid> Especially, I experience this bug several times a day: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1776475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776475 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unlocking existing session often requires several attempts." [Undecided,New]
<st-gourichon-fid> These never happened in 16.04
<xubuntu39d> what is needed to have the clock time set automatically when running live sessions of 18.04?
<n-iCe> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<n-iCe> aright
<n-iCe> upgrading xubuntu
<knome> hello.
<n-iCe> ¿llop
<knome> ˙ollǝɥ
#xubuntu 2018-07-26
<Babloyi> so the new version of xubuntu is not out yet? Couple of hours?
<Babloyi> I want to finally upgrade from 16.04 :D
<well_laid_lawn> Babloyi:  18.04 has been out since April - next release is in October
<Unit193> I believe he's talking about the first point release, when it is offered to the last LTS.
<Babloyi> can't upgrade directly to 18.04 from 16.04
<Babloyi> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/+bug/1778811
<pmjdebruijn> yay
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778811 in live-build (Ubuntu Bionic) "live-build doesn't work with multi-part initrds" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pmjdebruijn> and bit me soo hard
<pmjdebruijn> that*
<oldtommy> hello! Question: how can I use several flavours (desktops) of ubuntu on the same standard-installation of ubuntu? Jus using apt-get install xfce (e.g.) ... ? Or is there more work todo if I want tu use xubuntu and standard-ubuntu on the same machine?
<oldtommy> thanks!!
<oldtommy> Maybe some additional info: i have ubuntu 18.04 lts, and would like to add kde desktop and xfce desktop. as similar as possible to the installations of xubuntu and kubuntu. THANK YOU!!
<blingrang> Hi, I'm facing a problem where if I lock my screen and then unlock afterwards, windows and icons do not display any text. I'm on Xubuntu 16.04 and this problem is completely random.
<blingrang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1019962/menu-texts-dissapear-and-desktop-does-not-show-icons This question is the closest I've found on the net describing this behaviour, but it doesn't have an answer so here I am.
<blingrang> The text disappears just like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/7mlPa.png
<blingrang> Also note, it started occurring once I moved to 16.04 from 14.04.
<Spass> that's really weird, just like you've lost permissions to read "/usr/share/themes/..." for example
<blingrang> It's not that the text is completely gone, its just missing most of the characters.
<blingrang> I think this issue describes it really well https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/issues/5607#issuecomment-244621775.
<Spass> blingrang, did you try some of the solutions proposed in those GitHub issue pages?
<Spass> what's you kernel version? "uname -r"
<Spass> hmm, some users say that upgrading kernel worked for them, and some users say the issue still persists
<Spass> but it's worth trying I guess
<blingrang> Spass, this is what I have `4.4.0-121-generic`
<blingrang> So I don't think I can upgrade anymore.
<Spass> never kernel may help here, but that's your decision to make if you want to try it or not - "sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04"
<Spass> HWE for 16.04 is currently 4.15.0.29.51
<Spass> btw, do you consider upgrading to 18.04 in the near future?
<Spass> *newer
<blingrang> Yeah
<blingrang> but I'm waiting on upgrading to 18.04 a little while since this is my work laptop
<blingrang> as for the kernel, I guess if the issue pops up again, I'll give it a go.
<blingrang> Spass, Thanks for the help anyways.
<Spass> yeah, in my opinion kernel 4.15 may help and shouldn't cause any problems on 16.04
<Spass> no problem
<Bucket-o-Monkeys> hi
<Spass> hello Bucket-o-Monkeys
<BarnabasDK> hi there
<xubuntu07d> hello
<xubuntu07d> i need some help
<NerdTheThird_> i hear ubuntu is on 18.04.1, when is xubuntu gonna be on 18.04.1? also, what's the safest way to dist upgrade?
<vivus> NerdTheThird_: backup backup backup, then backup again, then do dist upgrade
<NerdTheThird> everything is on another drive, no worries, and thanks! :D
<vivus> NerdTheThird: there should be a guide to doing a dist upgrade on Ubuntus website. I'd go with that first
<NerdTheThird> sounds good
<NerdTheThird> i wonder what will be the changes to 18.04.1
<Spass> NerdTheThird, comparing to 16.04 or to 18.04?
<NerdTheThird> to 18.04
<genii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.1
 * genii wanders back to the coffepot
<Spass> genii, nice link, thanks, more bug fixes than I supposed
<NerdTheThird> does this apply to all flavours? i was on Arch for a while so i'm confused by this system now ;p
<NerdTheThird> this is mostly for gnome as far as i can see
<genii> NerdTheThird: All of it except the desktop-specific section
<NerdTheThird> ah, okay okay. tnx
<Babloyi> wasn't there supposed to be a new release today?
<flocculant> 18.04.1 is due out today (today = 26th July, so there is still some time to go until that day is finished globally)
<NerdTheThird> yeah true, USA is behind Europe
<Babloyi> bah
<Babloyi> filthy american timings
<flocculant> Babloyi: it's released now
<Babloyi> that was fast :O
<Babloyi> where does it say this?
<flocculant> umm about 3 lines up :)
<flocculant> also I just read the release mail
<Babloyi> oh, I don't get a release mail
<Babloyi> and I don't see it anywhere on the site yet
<flocculant> and then trotted over to https://xubuntu.org/download and updated the torrent links to the .1 release
<flocculant> Babloyi: which site?
<Babloyi> https://xubuntu.org?
<flocculant> if you mean xubuntu.org - that's because no-one other than me is around and I'm talking to you :D
<Babloyi> :O
<Babloyi> well, if I run the updater, will it pick it up, then?
<flocculant> not sure - it might
<Babloyi> :O
<Babloyi> guess I'll wait till tomorrow
<pleia2> depends on the mirror you're pointed at, they get updated at different intervals (depends on who is running it)
<Babloyi> I'm still on 16.04 LTS, been waiting since April
<flocculant> Babloyi: you might need to wait a while
<Babloyi> hahahaha
<Babloyi> tomorrow, then
<Babloyi> TOMORROW, OR ELSE
<pleia2> Babloyi: we're all volunteers here, a little patience would be apprciated :)
 * Babloyi sharpens his knife
<Babloyi> hey, I'd offer to help, but I have no idea how
<flocculant> Babloyi: well - https://xubuntu.org/contribute/ plenty of stuff there depending on your skill lever
<flocculant> s/lever/level
<flocculant> I have skill level 'Can Break Anything' so I do testing :p
<Babloyi> yeah, that seems all I'd be capable for
<Babloyi> I mean, I have programming knowledge, but I've never contributed to a big project before
<flocculant> then join in - we had half a dozen testers for this point release - so one more increases the % by a good old lump ;)
<Babloyi> tomorrow, perhaps
<flocculant> Babloyi: next week we will be testing the last 16.04 point release - add yourself to the xubuntu dev mailing list and you'll see when
<Babloyi> ok
<flocculant> all the testing pages have been recently updated by a couple of our users
<xubuntu96w> Hi
<Spass> hello xubuntu96w
<xubuntu95w> I installed Xubuntu today in a laptop that i dont use often. And now i cannot conect to wifi.
<xubuntu95w> Sorry if my english is not good.
<xubuntu95w> I try to look for VPN connections but nothing shows up
<xubuntu95w> Hello btw
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu95w> I installed Xubuntu on this laptop previously and the wireless connection worked perfectly. So i tried to reinstall Xubuntu and it says "flip_done timed out".
<xubuntu95w> And nothing happens
<well_laid_lawn> where does it say that ?
<xubuntu95w> After i press "Install Xubuntu" in the UNetbootin window
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about that
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xubuntu95w> Ok thanks
<xubuntu14w> I just installed Xubuntu and i cannot find any VPN wireless connection
<xubuntu14w> enp9s0    no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<well_laid_lawn> wireless and vpn are two different things
<well_laid_lawn> are you sure you have a wifi device ?
<xubuntu14w> Yes
<well_laid_lawn> the following link has good advice
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
#xubuntu 2018-07-27
<bazhang> !find r8168-dkms
<ubottu> Found: r8168-dkms, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 231 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=r8168-dkms&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<Unit193> !find r8168-dkms
<ubottu> Found: r8168-dkms
<xubuntu18041> Anyone getting the wrong checksum for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<xubuntu18041> I zsync the 2018-07-25 daily with the 18.04.1 release, zsync reports checksum ok!
<xubuntu18041> sha256sum ./xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso 7c24318d3b1de1efd584b5aea034ce1aafd2d0f06c59812d989a5fc95bf947e3  ./xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<xubuntu18041> Google "7c24318d3b1de1efd584b5aea034ce1aafd2d0f06c59812d989a5fc95bf947e3" , says old ISO ??
<xubuntu18041> Am I doing something wrong ??
<xubuntu18041> Or wrong ISO hosted on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu18041> OPSS! My mistake
<xubuntu18041> OFT at this end please disregard my above posts
<Babloyi> 04.1 still not available to upgrade to automatically :(
<NerdTheThird> no special dist upgrade thing to do, just update & upgrade and that's it
<NerdTheThird> do neofetch after that and you should be on 18.04.1
<Babloyi> neofetch? What is that?
<NerdTheThird> it shows basic information about your PC. bling bling inxi basically
<Babloyi> "Checking for a new Ubuntu release. No new release found."
<Babloyi> I've still got some time, I guess
<Babloyi> I'm only on LTS upgrades
<NerdTheThird> inxi -b
<NerdTheThird> type that in terminal
<Babloyi> ah
<Babloyi> cool info
 * Babloyi notes that down
<NerdTheThird> well, neofetch is like that but more "eye candy"
<Babloyi> oooh
<NerdTheThird> https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch
<Babloyi> how do I neofetch? "neofetch" is not a command
<Babloyi> ah
<NerdTheThird> you need to install it
<NerdTheThird> sudo apt install neofetch
<Babloyi> are you dylanaraps? :P
<NerdTheThird> i'm Linus Torvalds
<Babloyi> :D
<Babloyi> unable to locate package
<NerdTheThird> neofetch/bionic,bionic,now 3.4.0-1 all [installed]
<NerdTheThird>   Shows Linux System Information with Distribution Logo
<NerdTheThird> it's there
<Babloyi> oh
<Babloyi> I'm not ON bionic
<Babloyi> that was kinda the point :D
<NerdTheThird> you have screenfetch, kinda meh but it works
<Babloyi> don't have that either. Would have to install it :D
<NerdTheThird> yes, you do have to install it. it doesn't come with the distro
<NerdTheThird> i was saying you have screenfetch in repos
<Babloyi> that looks like less info than inxi -b
<NerdTheThird> hence the "eye candy"
<flocculant> Babloyi: you could see what update-manager -d gives you as you're not on 18.04 (if you were it would give you 18.10) as -d is the devel release flag usually
<flocculant> you could also see what dist-upgrade does
<flocculant> read what update-manager tells you though - and abort if necessary
<flocculant> could actually be because 18.04 isn't listed on the meta-release-lts
<Babloyi> flocculant, weird
<Babloyi> "The software on this computer is up to date. However, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is available (you have 16.04)
<Babloyi> "
<Babloyi> dist-upgrade does nothing
<flocculant> ok - didn't know if it would prompt - but update-manager -d does - then go for that
<flocculant> bearing in mind things like ppa's, graphics drivers
<sadsagfjg> When  i want install virtualbox i faced this error : : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg: reboot, try again
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_:  Are you sure? :|
<diogenes_> 90%
<sadsagfjg> ok
<genii> That message usually just shows that unattended upgrades are going on in the background. If you wait a while until it gets done you can install things again
<sadsagfjg> yeah now i can install :)
<xubuntu75d> hot hot hot
<NerdTheThird> those messages usually show if you a) have 2 terminals open, 1 is updating and in other you want to install something b) you have synaptic installing something but you want to update system with terminal
#xubuntu 2018-07-28
<Babloyi> "The software on this computer is up-to-date" while I'm on xubuntu 16.04 still :(
<Andrio> sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<Babloyi> nope
<Babloyi> Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.
<flocculant> Babloyi: I suspect that it's down to the meta-release file not showing bionic, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS
<Babloyi> for any new version?
<Babloyi> isn't 18.04 LTS?
<Babloyi> I wanted to upgrade smoothly from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS since April, but I was told that I should wait till 18.04.1 for that
<Babloyi> but now that won't help either, and I should just force it?
<kgb> Babloyi in pr4actice it's "better" to wait; but, I mean, WHO (in the world) is gonna have patience for that!..:)
<Babloyi> :D
<Babloyi> I thought I did
<Babloyi> I mean, I probably still can
<Babloyi> it IS going to happen at some point, right?
<kgb> gah, if it's nothing too, too, mission-critical... what could go wrong, at the end of the day. =)
<Babloyi> hahahah
<Babloyi> I use this laptop for work too
<kgb> :-s hihi
<Babloyi> I mean, I'll back up everything, but still
<kgb> in all seriousness, 16.04.3 << had switched to the rolling-kernel, correct?? there shouldn't be any major issues, in theory, any longer - right ?? :o
<Babloyi> I don't think I'm on .3 :D
<Spass> "there shouldn't be any major issues" famous last words ;)
<Babloyi> hahahaha
<kgb> or .2 or something, don't take my word for it; i've been afk, for the past couple of months (wouldn't believe me why if I told you. :))
<kgb> *I wouldn't believe me
<Spass> besides backups there are two important things I do before backups - I manually disable all not official PPA/repos I have (I know that the updater do it automagically, but I want to have a control over that) and most important - I switch back to open source graphic drivers, so in my case nouveoueoue... something
<Spass> *before upgrades
<Babloyi> I was never able to get the nouveoeouou to work properly in the first place :(
<Spass> like not work at all? black screen and such?
<Babloyi> something like that. I tried it quite a while back. Maybe 2015 or something
<Babloyi> the whole process was quite complicated, and I finally gave up :(
<Babloyi> sometimes I don't think games even pick up on my nvidia card, and just use the integrated one
<Spass> it always worked fine on my machines (old laptop with NVS 3100M and desktop... old too :( ... with GTX650Ti)
<Spass> yeah I always switch to proper NVIDIA drivers right away
<Babloyi> it's quite funny, because originally, on my old laptop, with worse specs, I had fewer problems :D
<kgb> hey, but... i *am* seeing "18.04.1" @Babloyi
<kgb> :-o
<Babloyi> where? :O
<kgb> web site, sec
<Babloyi> oh yeah
<Babloyi> I see that too
<kgb> https://xubuntu.org/news/18-04-1-released/
<kgb> :o
<Spass> it's out, but some users will not see an upgrade notification yet
<Babloyi> but doing "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove" gives me no changes
<Babloyi> and "sudo do-release-upgrade" tells me that No new release found
<Spass> Babloyi, and the graphical update-manager doesn't give you anything yet?
<Babloyi> nope :D
<Babloyi> I am up-to-date!
<Spass> so you probably need to wait a day or two more, sad times
<Babloyi> hahahah
<Spass> and what if you change to "Notify on every new release" in the software-properties-gtk?
<Babloyi> oh, yeah, it shows up then
<Babloyi> if I do update-manager -d in the terminal, it shows up as well
<Babloyi> but that's just forcing it, no?
<Spass> I would say that it's a "very gentle force", but still, yeah, official way is to wait
<Babloyi> Currently I have "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" set to "For long-term support versions"
<Spass> I would probably just upgrade it in GUI with "for every new release" option, but I can't really recommend it to you, I don't want to be blamed if your machine blows up :P
<Spass> anyway, that "changing to nouveau before the upgrade if you're on proprietary" is an important thing
<Spass> (fun fact, "nouveau" and "proprietary" are the two words I almost always have problems to write correctly in conversations, I hate them)
<Babloyi> so Spass, what you're saying is that under the "Additional Drivers" tab, I should switch the "NVidia Corporation...." thing from "Using NVidia binary driver... (proprietary)" to "Using X.Org X Server -- Nouveau display driver (open source)"?
<Babloyi> because that never worked before :D
<Spass> well, I always do that, but from what you're saying that's not a perfect solution for everyone ;)
<Spass> I always though more people had problems with booting to desktop after the upgrade when they were on proprietary during the upgrade
<Spass> I think flocculant might have something more to say about that
<Spass> but if you really have problems with "nouveau" - yeah, good backups may be much needed after the upgrade...
<Spass> and you can beforehand make a bootable USB with 18.04.1 just in case :)
<Spass> download the ISO, use Etcher (for example) or 'dd' to "burn" it
<flocculant> Babloyi: at the end of the day - when Canonical switch the upgrades on properly you will see it - we don't have any control over it
<Babloyi> awww
<Babloyi> when will they do it?
<flocculant> if I knew the exact time I would have told you a few days ago ;)
<flocculant> I know what you know assuming you read the wiki page I linked
<Babloyi> :D
<Spass> hmm, I have some issues with my power saving settings lately, maybe it's related to the 18.04 upgrade, my monitor doesn't want to dim and "xflock4" command does nothing
<well_laid_lawn> the monitor dimming should not havve anything to do with the os afaik
<Spass> not sure if that's related - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MXnd2vNC4C/
<Spass> ok, I think I know what's wrong, need to test
<Spass> heh, yeah, somehow the light-locker was disabled in Application Autostart settings, I have no idea who did that ;)
<Spass> it works fine now, and you're right about the dimming, that's probably on laptops mostly, what I was missing was the "black-out"
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<Ofloo`> Ever since i upgraded to 18.04 whenever lightlocker is active the login screen size changes to something 640x480, also got multiple screens and they become mirror once i login everything is normal again
<Spass> funny, I had the same issue with low resolution light-locker just few minutes ago, but I'm checking it now and it's ok
<Spass> Ofloo`, you're on NVIDIA drivers maybe?
<cousteau`> I should've used a live usb
<cousteau`> this cd reader sounds like a rusty robot
#xubuntu 2018-07-29
<cousteau> so far I have two issues with this laptop with xubuntu
<cousteau> 1. Back in the day (with another laptop) I could make long drag+drops by rapidly releasing when I reach the end of the touchpad and moving to another corner, but not in this one
<cousteau> (so that I could do the whole drag in pieces)
<cousteau> 2. The volume keys (Fn+F9..F11) don't seem to have a "release" function; once they're pressed they're held forever.
<cousteau> ...3. How do I zoom out the desktop?  I somehow zoomed in the whole screen.
<cousteau> and I ...oooh, alt+wheel!
<cousteau> apparently   synclient LockedDrags=1 LockedDragTimeout=200   does the trick (default is 0, 5000).  But couldn't the "Mouse and touchpad" app deal with that?
<xubuntu57i> Spanish!!
<xubuntu37d> что делать, если на компьютере не заходит в мой аккаунт, где все мои данные, но в другой заходит
<Spass> !ru | xubuntu37d
<ubottu> xubuntu37d: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu859> Hello! I need help getting a Canon Printer to work. I fear I do not have a proper driver.
#xubuntu 2019-07-22
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> back
<oaky> (curiosity question, not support) I'm about to download VNC viewer on my xubuntu 18.04 and I'm just a bit curious as to what the difference is between two types of downloads that you can choose from in their dropdown. Either you choose "Standalone x64" which gives you a file ending with ".325-Linux-x64" or you choose deb x64 which gives you a .deb package. What's the difference between them? Does .deb add specific (debian/ubuntu) entries
<oaky> into some file so icons and shortcuts end up in the right place? Basically, what would I not get if I installed the ".325-Linux-x64" VNC viewer? (their download page: https://www.realvnc.com/en/connect/download/viewer/linux/ ))
<well_laid_lawn> oaky:  why not use the one in the repos
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<well_laid_lawn> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in bionic
<well_laid_lawn> !info realvnc
<ubottu> Package realvnc does not exist in bionic
<pragomer> hi. I just was brave enough to change from xubuntu lts to 19.04. all works so far, but bluetooth settings app crashes when trying to search for my device (bt-headphone). is this a know bug perhaps?
<pragomer> is it possible to active workspaces only for one monitor and to have just one workspace on the 2nd monitor?
<Kumool> I need to report a bug for w3m-img
<Kumool> but I'm not sure if it is a bug or just me
<Kumool> basically, put w3m someurl on your xinitrc, so it launches with the WM, and it will crash
<Kumool> a urxvt -e w3m google.com will crash
<tomreyn> Kumool: "crash" how? is there an error message?
#xubuntu 2019-07-23
<nemeshay> hello
<nemeshay> does anyone else have issues with xubuntu's lockscreen?
<diogenes_> light-locker?
<nemeshay> yeah
<nemeshay> I currently have an issue, that locking the screen makes it absolutely blank out the screen
<nemeshay> I can either type-in my password blindly
<nemeshay> or hit ctrl+alt+f2 first and then back to ctrl+alt+f8
<nemeshay> only then I can see my lock screen
<diogenes_> try xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver or even mate one.
#xubuntu 2019-07-24
<MaroonedAnchor> Is xfce kinda eol? Or is it still being developed for new features etc
<Unit193> Xfce is getting pretty close to having the GTK3 release go stable, actually.
<well_laid_lawn> still being developed
<well_laid_lawn> see #xfce
<MaroonedAnchor> Awesome!
<Gobelijn> Think I've found a bug: when I switch to Japanese in the 'Keyboard layout' I can't switch back to the previous language via the shortkey.
<Gobelijn> Because, I assume, the shortkey buttons aren't registered on that Japanese keyboard layout
<jdek17> I am trying to install xubuntu on an old 2006 Dell Dimension E521, from a USB drive. While I can get to the options like try without installing and install, when I choose either of those, I get this:
<jdek17> e.012000] Kernel panic not syncing: 10-APIC timer doesn't work!ith apic-debug and send report. Then try booting with 'noapic' option.
<jdek17> All the research I have done has not worked. How do I boot into noapic?
<Kpotuba> Please, who knows how I can stop my PC from requesting username and password for more than two times at start-up? The worst part is that when you enter the details, you could neither delete nor edit the enteries
<diogenes_> Kpotuba, how comes it asks you for password twice?
<Kpotuba> It started when I upgraded to the current version 17.
<Kpotuba> That is the only thing I know
<M_aD> 17 what?
<diogenes_> 17 or 19?
<Kpotuba> 17
<M_aD> 17.04 and 17.10 aren't supported anymore
<M_aD> either install 18.04 LTS or the latest Xubuntu 19.04 release
<Kpotuba> It is more than a year now since I upgraded to 17.10
<Kpotuba> Please, send me the link to the latest version
<Kpotuba> I wonder why it has not prompted me to upgrade as it normally did
<M_aD> Kpotuba: look at the topic, there's a link to the xubuntu releases
<Kpotuba> Please, where is the topic??
<M_aD> you see it when you enter the channel
<diogenes_> https://xubuntu.org/download
<M_aD> https://xubuntu.org/releases
<Kpotuba> OK, thanks
<Kpotuba> Let me download it now
<M_aD> you're welcome :)
<diogenes_> latest is 64bit only.
<Kpotuba> OK
<Kpotuba> It tells me that tracker gave an error message
<Kpotuba> tracker gave http response code 503
<diogenes_> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/18.04/release/xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Kpotuba> I can't seem to upgrade to the latest release. I started but, can't complete. The last message read check your connection, but my connection is strong enough. Can someone guide me through a step by step process? Thanks in advance
<Kpotuba> The version 18 is the latest I understand.
<bazhang> did you mean 19.04
<bazhang> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<Kpotuba> 18 is supported until January 2022
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | Kpotuba
<ubottu> Kpotuba: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Kpotuba> April 2021 for 18.04
<bazhang> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<bazhang> five years I thought
<Unit193> bazhang: Three for Xubuntu
<bazhang> cheers Unit193
<M_aD> Unit193: beat me too it. Ubuntu is five years, all the other flavours 3.
<Unit193> (Technically, Ubuntu Studio 18.04 was supported for 9 months)
<tomreyn> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Unit193> tomreyn: Kpotuba is gone.
<tomreyn> oops
<M_aD> Unit193: re ubuntu studio, yep true. But it regained it's LTS status , the user needs to enable the backports and update/upgrade after that to benefit from it.
<xubuntu86w> hi
<xubuntu86w> i cant open my pc now
<xubuntu86w> black screen
<xubuntu86w> can i do?
<n-iCe> Hi
<n-iCe> Reboot?
<n-iCe> Ctrl alt f4?
<n-iCe> Alt F1/f2/f3 etc
<n-iCe> Find your xserver tty
<xubuntu85w> hi
<xubuntu85w> hi, i cant open my pc
<xubuntu85w> black screen
<xubuntu85w> i see now my disk offline.. dont open the system
<swift110> sup folks
<jonzen> ssdd
<jonzen> bored   nothing broken
<jonzen> everything working too well   kinda scary
#xubuntu 2019-07-25
<xubuntu11w> I need help with the installation of xubuntu onto the oracle vm virtual box
<xubuntu11w> I cant download it once inside the vm and it automatically sends me to the try xubuntu
<xubuntu11w> this leaves a download xubuntu 18.04 lts program on the desktop
<xubuntu11w> and when I click on it, it automatically cloes
<xubuntu11w> closes
<xubuntu11w> also when I first open the VM an install Xubuntu screen loads up but I cant click anything on it, and then will push me automatically to what I assume to be the
<xubuntu11w> "try xubuntu option"
<xubuntu11w> I also get an error failed to send logs message when I first open the VM
<bleb> how would i simulate a middle click on xubuntu?
<bleb> i use it all the time but on this computer the mouse has no middle button
<bleb> any other way to paste previously hilighted text into xterm?
<jonzen> doesnt have a wheel that you can push down for middle click?
<jonzen> xterm is a pain   use xfce terminal  the paste is in right click menu
<bleb> jonzen: nope
<jonzen> add a launcer to your panel   command    xfce4-terminal --drop-down     then xgce terminal will drop down  right click in it  pref   set it up
<jonzen> then paste is in the right click menu
<bleb> jonzen: thanks but i'd prefer to use my existing terminal settings (with xterm)
<bleb> perhaps some other wm has a way to simulate a middle click
<jonzen> okie
<Spass[m]> bleb: Does Shift+Ctrl+V work in xterm?
<xubuntu80w> hello, I have a problem, I have installed the updates after installing the system and when rebooting some stripes appear on the screen, how can I fix it?
<diogenes_> xubuntu80w, but it boots ok?
<xubuntu80w> start up, start up, but when it reaches the login screen the stripes appear
<Spass[m]> hello xubuntu80w, what graphics card do you have? and if you know, what drivers?
<xubuntu80w> My graphic card is a Nvidia Geforce2 MX/MX 400, and I have not installed drivers since the system was newly installed
<xubuntu80w> when I had finished installing, it had started well, I installed some updates and when I restarted they appeared
<tomreyn> maybe those updates switched you from nouveau to nvidia drivers. did you reboot after upgrading?
<Spass[m]> hmm, so you should be on Nouveau, strange that it doesn't work, only possible solution that comes to my mind is trying to install proprietary driver, but that's a solution you may not want
<xubuntu80w> for trying, I lose nothing
<Spass[m]> I'm searching now what drivers are good for that old card
<Spass[m]> (to be honest Nouveau seems the best)
<xubuntu80w> and how can I reinstall or install it
<Spass[m]> you can try with legacy 340 drivers, to install them go to text console (when you see that broken login screen) using Ctrl+Alt+F3, log in to your account, and use this command "sudo apt install nvidia-340"
<Spass[m]> it should install and configure the driver, so reboot after that "sudo reboot"
<Spass[m]> and if you see that nvidia-340 is already installed, I would try to remove it
<Spass[m]> maybe it somehow got installed during the upgrade process and broke your configuration
<xubuntu80w> is being installed, that means it is not installed
<Spass[m]> ok, try to reboot now
<Spass[m]> you may see black screen only, so that would mean those drivers are not good for your card, then you should remove it - Ctrl+Alt+F3, log in, and "sudo apt purge nvidia-340", restart
<xubuntu80w> perfect, now it works, thank you very much
<Spass[m]> great
<tibyke> ever since I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 LTS I just can't use mcedit with my unprivileged user because it just somehow f*cks up keyboard/mouse input and totally randomly handles them, cant even type, starts saving constantly, or just opens the menu. any idea on that? what can be wrong?
<tibyke> it keeps randomly pasting parts of *ancient* stuff from my clipboard
<tomreyn> tibyke: i don't run xubuntu 18.04, so can't verify this, but this sounds like memory corruption. if you have a fast system, maybe setup a fresh 18.04.2 installation in a VM and see if it also happens there. and if so, file a bug. if not, then it rather points to something more local to your system, or upgrade related.
<tomreyn> for a maybe simpler test you can also create a new user account and try as that, thus bypassing your existing users' configurations (in /home/$username/.config and / or /home/$username/.mc)
<tibyke> tomreyn, but it works fine for any other user thats why I suspect something being fishy
<tibyke> I already checked .config for that user but found nothing strange, but will retry, thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome. check 'demsg', too, maybe there are memory access errors there.
<tomreyn> * 'dmesg'
<tibyke> nothing in dmesg
<tibyke> I will add a brand new user
<tibyke> its all fine with the new user
<tibyke> I will review .config again
<tomreyn> :-/ these things are hard to find
<xubuntu40w> ola to aprendendo com o xubuntu
<xubuntu40w> oque e initramafs
<knome> !english
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<knome> umm, huh
<knome> xubuntu40w, english only please :)
<xubuntu40w> brasil
<xubuntu40w> portugues
<knome> !br | xubuntu40w
<ubottu> xubuntu40w: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<PoolShark_> hi all.. was there a recent update that broke bluetooth? All of my bluetooth suddenly stopped working
<PoolShark_> was working fine when I went to bed last night and when I came home from work today, nothing works
<PoolShark_> won't connect with any of my devices and trying to re-pair gives an authentication timeout
<PoolShark_> well I tried everything... resetting all the bluetooth devices, powering down/rebooting everything... tested the adapter and devices on my laptop - all work fine.. I just don't understand why all things bluetooth would just stop working
<tomreyn> PoolShark_: we neither, we don't even know which version of xubuntu you're running, or which updates (as listed in /var/log/apt/history.log( were installed exactly.
<tomreyn> PoolShark_: i'll go to bed now, but to find assistence here (or in #ubuntu) be sure to provide such information.
#xubuntu 2019-07-26
<gidna> ii  lightdm-gtk-greeter   2.0.6-1    amd64   simple display manager (GTK+ greeter)
<gidna> maybe I have to change this # greeter-hide-users=false
<gidna> uncomment this line
<Unit193> If you have defined that somewhere else, then you could just remove the line from there, but yeah that could work too.
<gidna> but I get "You're trying to modify a read only file"
<Unit193> If you execute `lightdm-gtk-greeter --help` it should show you what files you're reading from.  That's likely because it's a system file, and you're trying to edit it as a user.
<gidna> ** Message: 10:34:14.595: [Configuration] Reading file: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/01_debian.conf
<gidna> ** Message: 10:34:14.595: [Configuration] Reading file: /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<gidna> so which one have I to modify?
<Unit193> ...Are you even using Xubuntu?
<Unit193> /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf would be the file, since if you remove /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/01_debian.conf it'll just be replaced on upgrade/re-install.
<gidna> Unit193, not yet but it should be the same..
<Unit193> gidna: It's very much not the same...Please use the correct channel in the future.
<Unit193> For example: In Debian you have to type in the username but in Xubuntu it defaults to the last one used.
<gidna> Unit193, maybe 'cause you have # greeter-hide-users=false already uncommented??
<Unit193> No, Debian ships /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/01_debian.conf which defines greeter-hide-users as 'true', so it technically is the one that differs from upstream defaults.
<Unit193> Err, actually sorry.  That's /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/01_debian.conf that defines it.
<Unit193> gidna: Regardless, you'll want to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<gidna> Unit193, but you have to set it as # greeter-hide-users=false not true..
<Guest_10> Hello
<Guest_10> I forget the name I went by but a few years ago I had xubuntu. I wish I rmemebered my name lol
<Guest_10> I am considering getting some kind of Linux again on my computer, can anyone help me? I'm using a Lenovo X131e, and I am unsure how to reinstall windows 7 if I ever would want it back.
<well_laid_lawn> you can dual boot
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest_10> I might not want to dual boot though
<Guest_10> Is it possible to restore windows without a CD? My computer has no disk drive
<tomreyn> you're on a xubuntu support channel
<tomreyn> you can probably prepare a windows installer usb stick from xubuntu, using a software called woeusb.
<tomreyn> (which is not part of ubuntu)
<Guest_10> thanks
<tomreyn> if you're about to replace windows by ubuntu, consider installing any firmware upgrades before you do so - many vendors do not provide tooling for this on linux yet, sadly.
<Guest_10> thank you for the tips
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<PoolShark_> ok I have some time to throw at this bluetooth problem.. xubuntu 18.04 installed fresh a few days ago.. bluetooth audio worked great until the night before last, and suddenly stopped. now it will not pair with my BT speakers at all.. tried removing, repairing, etc... no avail
#xubuntu 2019-07-27
<swift110> sup
<teb007est> Can you install Linux in Live Rescue Mode
<teb007est> Terminal
<teb007est> Hello
<teb007est> Anyone hrre
<teb007est> Here
<Iolo> Can I enable my normal login user account to do "systemctl poweroff" and "systemctl reboot" without having to use sudo?
<brainwash> Iolo: what error do you get when not using sudo?
<Spass[m]> Iolo: normal users can still use "xfce4-session-logout --halt --fast" or "xfce4-session-logout --reboot --fast", but I don't know if that solution is good enough for you
<Iolo> brainwash, sorry, I should have been more clear. I don't get an error, but it still asks for my password. I want to be able to do this "as-if" I had used sudo. That is to say without having to give my password.
<Iolo> The reason I want to do this is so I can start a long-running task to be executed as my regular user, after which the computer powers off in my absence without ever asking for a password.
<brainwash> Iolo: if no one here knows an answer, ask in #ubuntu also
<Iolo> You know what, I just tried it again to see the exact message it asks for the password with, and it didn't ask for one. I don't know what I've done differently all the other times or what's changed since then, but at least it works. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tomreyn> sudo caches your password for a coupe minnutes (10 i think, by default?). you can run "sudo -k" to clear the cache.
<brainwash> Iolo: it should ask for the password if another user account is still active. was this maybe the case?
<Iolo> I don't think so. I may have had another shell open in a terminal window, but I'm guessing that doesn't count as another user account.
<xubuntu70w> Hi, can I ask a support question here?
#xubuntu 2019-07-28
<bathyphila> Hello, could I get some help getting Wifi working on a new Xubuntu install? The system is a Lenovo Ideapad 130s-11IGM, and I wiped the drive and loaded Xubuntu 18.04. The wifi won't work because there aren't drivers included in the distro for the Realtek RTL8821CE. There are drivers available on the internet, but I've been unable to install any of
<bathyphila> them over the last couple hours. They all have dependencies, and when I try to install the dependencies they fail (whether from a lack of Linux experience on my part or futher missing dependencies). The biggest problem is that this particular system has NO ethernet port, so I can't plug it into my router and use an internet based package manager. A
<bathyphila> ny help would be appreciated!
<well_laid_lawn> bathyphila:  https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/realtek-rtl8821ce-driver-4175645007/
<well_laid_lawn> suggests there is a driver on github
<well_laid_lawn> and a youtube vid that should hopefully help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPfLVsyQU_A
<bathyphila> Yes, I have tried to use that driver. The problem is that the driver requires DKMS to install. I downloaded dkms_2.3-3ubuntu9_all.deb, but when I attempted to install that it bombed out saynomg gcc, dpkg-dev, make, and build-essential were not installable.
<bathyphila> The youtube video assumes that you have an ethernet port to connect to the internet, which this machine lacks.
<guiverc> bathyphila, you may have to use old-fashioned sneaker-net, ie. download on another box, write to thumb-drive & walk them across to that machine
<bathyphila> That
<bathyphila> Sorry, that's what I've been trying to do but I can't get the drivers and packages I download and transfer to install.
<bathyphila> And where I think I may be going wrong is it appears that some of the packages are already on the machine (like gcc), but DKMS refuses to install.
<well_laid_lawn> the actual error will help
<well_laid_lawn> "refuses to install" is impossible to diagnose
<bathyphila> Let me try to rerun the difference packages and get them for you.
<bathyphila> Here's the device when I run lspci -v: Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821CE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter	Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8821CE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255	I/O ports at 1000 [disabled] [size=256]	Memory at a1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]	Capabil
<bathyphila> ities: <access denied>
<bathyphila> This is the result of me trying to install DKMS: andrew@ideapad-130S-11IGM:~/Desktop$ sudo apt install '/home/andrew/Desktop/dkms_2.3-3ubuntu9_all.deb'[sudo] password for andrew: Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneNote, selecting 'dkms' instead of '/home/andrew/Desktop/dkms_2.3-3ubuntu9_all.
<bathyphila> deb'Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you haverequested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstabledistribution that some required packages have not yet been createdor been moved out of Incoming.The following information may help to resolve the situation:The following packages have unmet dependencies: dkms : Depe
<bathyphila> nds: gcc but it is not installable        Depends: dpkg-dev but it is not installable        Depends: make but it is not installable or                 build-essential but it is not installable        Recommends: fakeroot but it is not installableE: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<well_laid_lawn> so from that you need package for build-essential
<well_laid_lawn> as well as dkms
<well_laid_lawn> bathyphila:  https://itsfoss.com/install-deb-files-ubuntu/
<bathyphila> Thanks, I'll try installing build-essential and report back!
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<bathyphila> Comes up with more dependencies that need to be installed.
<well_laid_lawn> yep. it's called dependency hell and the reason package managers were built
<well_laid_lawn> you will just have to keep getting the packages via sneaker net
<bathyphila> Yeah, just incredibly frustrating that it is assumed that you have an internet connection.
<well_laid_lawn> only to update and install
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<bathyphila> Good god, there might be dozens of dependencies.
<gidna> Hello
<xubuntu81w> hello. i have problem. Xubuntu 18.04.2. When i install nautilus, set it as default file manager, and delete Thunar,  i trying to open some file(.png for example), but it failed. Then, i install Thunar again, open NAUTILUS and i trying to open some file(.png for example) and its's successfull. What's happening?
<brainwash> xubuntu81w: where do you open the file?
<xubuntu81w> in the nautilus file manager
<brainwash> bug 1778069
<ubottu> bug 1778069 in exo (Ubuntu) "[xfce] nautilus don't open files if set as default file manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778069
<brainwash> see if applying the suggested changes from comment #8 helps
<PoolShark_> Hi all.. i need some help with sound... how do I tell xubuntu 18.04 not to change everything when I plug in a new sound device? My setup is that I have 5 sound devices on the system, and I need to do two things: 1) give them all a unique name so I can identify which is which and 2) get the system to stop changing everything around when I plug one of them in. For example, I have applications listening to each sound device, and when I plu
<PoolShark_> g a new one in, pulseaudio will change one of those applications to output to the new device, or change the device one or more of the applications is listening to. This is beyond annoying.
<PoolShark_> I tried to do this via udev but xubuntu seems to be completely ignoring my ruleset
<PoolShark_> I don't want pulseaudio overriding the connection between applications and sound devices
<PoolShark_> I can tell my applications to look for specific alsa IDs but pulseaudio thinks it knows better hah
<PoolShark_> pavucontrol is a little useless because it just has 5 identical instances of the same sound device, and doesn't distinguish which is which in any way whatsoever
<PoolShark_> brb
<xubuntu25w> Hello, I need help on with a non booting grub
<xubuntu25w> After creating a partition with a filesystem on sd3, I rebooted my computer and grub open the grub> prompt command
<xubuntu25w> I can see the files only thought tab completion, ls doesn't display anything
<brainwash> xubuntu25w: probably best to ask in #ubuntu
<xubuntu25w> Ok thanks
<Armageddon> I'm having a weird issue where the display settings windows keep popping up multiple times
<Armageddon> is this a known issue ?
<brainwash> Armageddon: something like that has been reported as bug, yes
<brainwash> bug 1264629
<ubottu> bug 1264629 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Display Settings window opens itself after resume from suspend." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264629
<Armageddon> brainwash, thank you
<brainwash> see comment #8
<Armageddon> brainwash, testing it out
<Armageddon> brainwash, works thanks :)
<brainwash> great :)
<devilspie> Hi
<devilspie> Could anyone tell me how I can bind "Super" key to open XFCE whisker menu?
<Andrio> devilspie, consider using ksuperkey
<devilspie> Cool! that worked.
<devilspie> @GridCude, Thanks
<roadrunneratwast>  hi.  i keep on hitting some key combination while in emacs that magnifies the display bigger than the screen size.  I assume this is for accessibility.  What is this key combo?  How do I undo it?
<roadrunneratwast> ok. got it. "alt scroll"
<Spass[m]> roadrunneratwast: hi, you can change Alt to a different key if you want in the settings - https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/4.12/wmtweaks#accessibility
#xubuntu 2020-07-20
<LLIypuk> good day
<LLIypuk> would somebody please verify fsck.mode=skip boot option (xubuntu 20.04 livecd)
<n00b> Hello, recently installed 20.04 and I have a wired bug
<diogenes_> !ask | n0
<ubottu> n0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n00b> Hello
<n00b> I have a bug on 20.04 focal
<n00b> Some weird suspend behavior
<gimzmoe> I'm having issues with my laptop "freezing" after something that happens, when it sits still or the lid closes... sometimes.  I'm trying to work though the different triggers.
<gimzmoe> is there a command to "blank screen" as the power-manager does it?
<diogenes_> gimzmoe, you can disable lid close action.
<gimzmoe> I'd like to isolate the trigger, I can "fix" it by disabling most of the power managment stuff, but I don't know what actually going on
<gimzmoe> there are a lot of similar bugs, but I can't isolate the root cause... I don't even know what sort of "freeze" state I'm in...
<gimzmoe> screen is blank unlit, and I have to power cycle to recover
<gimzmoe> laptop was fine 18.04, upgrade to 20.04, had issues, reverted, still having issues
<diogenes_> gimzmoe, i suppose it's a suspend causes freezing so you want to disable lid?
<gimzmoe> I tested pm-suspend, and it recovered normally
<gimzmoe> xflock4 too
<gimzmoe> but I noticed that the xfce4-power-manager has a "blank screen" but I don't know how to test that withough trusting the trigger only does that action
<gimzmoe> xset dpms force off
<gimzmoe> xset dpms force off
<gimzmoe> `xset dpms force off` does something similar.
<gimzmoe> always helps to ask... I tend to think of new ways to ask the question that let me answer it.  So all of the xset dpms modes seem to work without the freezez
<diogenes_> gimzmoe, try to disable the screensaver.
<diogenes_> you might have more than 1.
<gimzmoe> it's a clean install, I don't have a screensaver other than the power-manager
<diogenes_> 20.04 comes with screensaver.
<gimzmoe> I've installed auditd, going to try to catch the trigger, oh?  I didn't notice one
<gimzmoe> I'm back on 18.04 at the moment
<diogenes_> oh 18.04 indeed doesn't have any.
<gimzmoe> It's a squirlly bug...  But annoying
<Rooster> j #freenode
#xubuntu 2020-07-21
<n-iCe> hi
<puff> Good afternoon.
<puff> I ran xubuntu pretty much from when ubuntu introduced unity.  I recently bougth a new laptop so I decided to try vanilla ubuntu 18, which I was pleasantly surprised to find is back to gnome (though googling just now, looks unity is back in 20).
<puff> I'm leaning towards going back to xubuntu, primarily because I hate how alt-tab/alt-tilde and workspaces work in ubuntu 18.
<puff> And nobody seems to be able to tell me how to make them work the way I want to.
<puff> Specifically, when I alt-tab/alt-tilde on Ubuntu 18, it lists all of the apps/windows whether they're on this workspace or not.
<puff> I just tried installing xubuntu-desktop but there were conflicts: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VrX3qPM8mJ/
<krytarik> puff: I'd 1.) try upgrading all currently installed packages first, and 2.) use 'apt' or 'apt-get' instead of a tool that hasn't been recommended for use in Ubuntu for a decade or longer now.
#xubuntu 2020-07-22
<puff> krytarik: aptitude is out of favor?
<krytarik> puff: Well, I mean since it seems to be still maintained, you are free to use it, but since it's not the default APT tool in Ubuntu for so long and I've personally never used it, I wouldn't trust it to do things right.
<puff> AFAIk it's never been the default APT tool for any distro.
<krytarik> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1743/is-aptitude-still-considered-superior-to-apt-get - this thread talks a bit about it, as well as indicates more clearly that it has been the default in Ubuntu prior to version 10.10
#xubuntu 2020-07-23
<DarkTrick> can we already upgrade savely to xubuntu 20?
<Unit193> Technically not until .1
<DarkTrick> Unit193, "until .1"?
<DarkTrick> ah 20.10
<DarkTrick> Is there a way to check which application versions are used in the repos for 20 at the moment?
<Unit193> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<DarkTrick> There is this nasty bug in libreoffice and I want to check if the new ubuntu supplies a newer version
<Unit193> If you are running 18.04, yes libreoffice is newer.
<Unit193> !info libreoffice bionic
<Unit193> !info libreoffice focal
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.10 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 103 kB
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.4.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 (focal), package size 12 kB, installed size 234 kB
<DarkTrick> !info libreoffice 19.10
<ubottu> '19.10' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, groovy, groovy-backports, groovy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, un
<DarkTrick> c'moooon wth :/
<DarkTrick> !info libreoffice eoan
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.3.5-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 12 kB, installed size 114 kB
<DarkTrick> Unit193, thank you!
<Unit193> !eoan
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<Unit193> Should really upgrade, since it is EOL..
<DarkTrick> hmmm "Technically not until .1" ?
<DarkTrick> I guess I should block a weekend then :/
<Unit193> DarkTrick: I figured, since you were asking about how safe it was at this point, that you'd be running the last LTS.  The normal releases aren't really meant long term, and it's presumed users will jump shortly after a new release (hence 9 month support.)
<DarkTrick> Unit193, Thank you :)
<Unit193> Happy to help.
<xu-irc87w> Hi
<xu-irc87w> I am currently with kubuntu, I have a partition just /home and a partition for /
<xu-irc87w> set*
<xu-irc87w> when installing xubuntu, if I keep partition mapping the same, it would retain my files?
<DarkTrick> xu-irc87w, "if I keep partition mapping the same": you mean if you install it on the same partition as kubuntu is installed?
<r4ulrm> xu-irc87w: just be sure NOT tick the format option on the /home partition when reinstalling
<r4ulrm> and you must recreate the previous users in /home after finish installing
<xu-irc87w> awesome
<DarkTrick> and maybe make a backup beforehand? :)
<xu-irc87w> right that's also a good idea
<xu-irc87w> anyway i tested XFCE on USB boot and wow what a difference, kubuntu is not performing well for me
<xu-irc87w> i do most of my work inside firefox
<xu-irc87w> and I got a fairly decent laptop, lenovo T470 i7
<xu-irc87w> by the way is there a big differnce between linux mint xfce and ubuntu xfce?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
 * pmjdebruijn just recalls mint made some very dubious changes in the past
<xu-irc87w> heh
<pmjdebruijn> so I'm not confident in how Mint is run as a project
<xubuntu60i> Hello everyone.
<xubuntu60i> I am new to Xubuntu and I am having a bit of an issue installing drivers/software for my wireless adapter. It came with a USB with installation files on it for Linux, but I am unable to successfully install the adapter. Can anyone offer any assistance, please?
#xubuntu 2020-07-24
<BryXu> excellent, now Xubuntu specific help channel.
<BryXu> Will this work
<BryXu> My Xubuntu 16.04 seems to have a corrupted boot drive. Any suggestion to ensure that I can get my system running again, without losing all the data in main partition.
<christophergray> boot up from rescue cd or flash drive, mount the problem partition if you can to copy stuff off it
<DarkTrick> how do I update from 19.10 to 20.04
<DarkTrick> clicking "upgrade" within the "update" dialog closes the dialog and does nothing
<DarkTrick> sudo do-release-upgrade says "please install all avail updates..." (done, though)
<DarkTrick> sudo do-release-upgrade -d says Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release.
<DarkTrick> yes, apt-get update / upgrade is done
<DarkTrick> hm.. got it
<DarkTrick> virtualenvwrapper was not the latest version
<DarkTrick> however, it was also not shown in the update dialog (that is has to be updated). ...I'd say that is a bug
<Unit193> `apt-mark showhold`, `apt list --upgradable` and of course apt full-upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade.
<LinuxNoob18> Hi there! I need help. I'm new to Linux. I have tried a few distros out and decided to finally make Xubuntu my main. I have an ASUS TUF FX505 DT. It has a Ryzen 5 CPU and a GTX1650 as the dedicated GPU. The problem is, I can't seem to get Xubuntu to use my GTX1650. It is instead using the integrated GPU. Does anyone know how to make my GTX1650 the
<LinuxNoob18> main GPU? I can't do much work with the integrated AMD GPU because I do a lot of 3D.
<DarkTrick> The upgrade process is a pain in the fruit. On OS X or Windows you can just leave your computer alone. Only under linux you have to constantly check for questions inbetween the upgrade process. Like after "Preparing to upgrade" (may 5 - 10 minutes) you get a "please close all programs" message. After downloading everything you get a "replace file xxx" message. This stuff should all be asked at the beginning :/
<DarkTrick> Appologies. I should not be here sleep deprived and annoyed to death by my system. Filed a report on launchpad.
<babu> hi there
<babu> anyone can help me with migration from ubuntu to xubuntu
<babu> hello diogenes
<babu> hi diogenes_,
<diogenes_> babu, hello.
<babu>  i am using ubuntu right now.But I want to migrate to xubuntu.But I don't want a fresh install
<diogenes_> babu, install xubuntu-desktop.
<babu> ok
<babu> if i upgrade to next release version in which i will upgrade to ubuntu or xubuntu
<diogenes_> babu, upgrade it means upgrades all installed packages.
<babu> after installing xubuntu-desktop.should i remove gnome envirrnment
<diogenes_> babu, no, just log out, choose xfce and log back in.
<babu> but mygnome package is still there
<babu> and I don't want to upgrade it when upgradeing to 14
<diogenes_> then you can always remove what you don't use.
<babu> no last time I messed up the whole thing and I have to reinstall my system again
<babu> so tell me particularly how and which one to remove
<diogenes_> babu, that's it's better to install clean Xubuntu, otherwise you gonna have to cherry pick.
<babu> hello
<xubuntu69i> hi, how much long time , installation xubuntu v.20 ?
<xubuntu69i> time elpased 40 minutes
<Bashing-om> xubuntu69i: 40 minutes is *long* but how fast is your internet connection ? ( do you have internet connection ?)
#xubuntu 2020-07-25
<XubuntuLinuxSupe> Hello is there anyone online to help answer my questions?
<gnoob> Hello everyone, I am looking to set up xubuntu on my windows box.  Usually I would install Virtualbox but was wondering if there is an alternate recommended way?  I tried WSL and it did not meet my needs.
<diogenes_> gnoob, dual boot?
<gnoob> yeah, that's one option...
<gnoob> I should think about aswap and run xubuntu and windows in a VM.
<diogenes_> gnoob, another way is a persistent USB drive.
<gnoob> True that's a reasonable suggestion, i have not tried on of those in a while.  I know before they used to seem a bit unstable, at least for me.  Always a noob..   not sure I want to be in teh dual boot game anymore.  swapping from one OS to another completely.
<xubuntu84i> hello
<diogenes_> !hi | xubuntu84i
<ubottu> xubuntu84i: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu84i> didn't know xubuntu is this popular
<xubuntu84i> ( ͡☉ ͜ʖ ͡☉)
<gnoob> yup, some people even make it their user name.
<xubuntu84i> (y)
<xubuntu84i> just installing it
<xubuntu84i> goodbye finished installing, restarting now.
<gnoob> he never came back... hopefully he is OK... :)
<sorcerer> lol
<gnoob> hey, i am trying to get xubuntu installed on VirtualBox machine from an .ISO.  This is the second time it's say it has failed.  "This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive."
<gnoob> any suggestions?
<krytarik> Check the ISO hash?
<gnoob> krytarik, i will look at that now.
<gnoob> krytarik: do you know how to check the hash on window 10?
<gnoob> OK, I got it
<gnoob> krytarik: I pulled the file called MD5SUMS from the mirror and opened it in notepade.  This number matches the one I generated from the command    certutil -hashfile D:\Downloads\xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso MD5
<gnoob> MD5 hash of D:\Downloads\xubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso:
<gnoob> c8977ce50d175dfce8e309dcaef8f1b3
<gnoob> CertUtil: -hashfile command completed successfully.
<krytarik> Well, ok then..
<gnoob> :)
<krytarik> And I'm not sure what else to suggest. >_<
<gnoob> krytarik: thanks
<krytarik> Since you seem to be already both registered and on #ubuntu, I would suggest asking there too though.
<gnoob> Hmm, it might have something to do with having tried to install WSL.  However, i uninstalled that
<gnoob> not sure If I rebooted since the uninstall.  Maybe.
<gnoob> I think I am going to reboot real fast.  I need to get something like ZNC set up one day.
<gnoob> OK, round 3, lets see.  :)
<gnoob> This time I noticed it said that there was an error with three files, when the machine was booting.  i am going to delete the ISO and redownload.  Even though the hash matched.
<tomreyn> how much ram did you allocate to the VM=
<tomreyn> ?
<gnoob> 1GB
<gnoob> That was the default
<gnoob> downloading 1.5GB in just about 2 minutes.  So much nicer than the old days...
<tomreyn> gnoob: 1 GB is insufficient, see the minimum requirements
<tomreyn> hmm actually https://xubuntu.org/requirements/ says 512 MB, but i assume this may be no longer correct.
<tomreyn> i'd go for 1 GB, 1.5 at least
<tomreyn> typo: i'd go for 2 GB, 1.5 at least
<gnoob> tomreyn: 1GB was the minimum that Virtualbox assigned. Sorry..
<tomreyn> gnoob: yes i think that's probably not enough
<tomreyn> and the errors you're seeing would be a result of it
<gnoob> It seems to be working.  I think the new image from a different mirror helped.  I can always bump up the RAM later.
<gnoob> after it reboots I will look into increasing.
<gnoob> OK, I am in.  Thanks for the assistance tomreyn.
<tomreyn> nice, so i was wrong
<gnoob> :), I am not saying that.  It's still at 1GB however, I will see how it run.   CHecking the hash was a good idea.  Not sure why it matched if the file was bad.
#xubuntu 2020-07-26
<gnoob> I installed xubuntu on a virutal machine.   $sudo apt-get udpate says "some index files failed to download"  https://pastebin.com/1Ch69jP1
<krytarik> Seems like a mirror that is out of sync.
<gnoob> I thought I tried a different mirror but I am in the process of setting a completely different one to be sure.
<gnoob> krytarik: seems to be the same thing.
<krytarik> Tried the main archive yet?
<gnoob> would those be the ones set by default?
<krytarik> Not necessarily, since I think they are localized on installed based on the timezone.
<gnoob> Hmm, after a $sudo apt-get update it says "maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing"
<krytarik> Nah, --fix-missing definitely doesn't apply here.
<krytarik> And to switch to the main archive, just pick the "main" entry in the repo settings.
<gnoob> Thanks krytarik: let me try that.
<gnoob> krytarik: it's set to "Download from: Main Server".  Still get that error.
<krytarik> gnoob: Try clearing the list directory by "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*" before doing another "sudo apt-get update" run.
<gnoob> krytarik: sorry I lost ya there for a bit.  I ran that rm command and still seem to get the same error.
<krytarik> Well, welp.. >_>
<gnoob> agreed, seems weird. I did not do anything but install and then try to update.
<krytarik> gnoob: Maybe the folks in #ubuntu got any more ideas..
<gnoob> checking my IP address is a new command.  $ip a
<gnoob> krytarik: they are OK with Ubuntu derivatives?
<gnoob> I might just wipe the install and try again.  Not to confident it will help however.
<gnoob> Found a way to disable hyper-v and it seems to be working
<GKirchhoff> Anyone able to help me with some xrandr stuff? My monitors are different DPIs and I wanted the mouse to cross linearly across the border between them. I've already got that working. The problem is that the mouse can move into the leftover --fb space that is off the monitors.
<GKirchhoff> anyone here that might be able to help me with some xrandr stuff?
<tomreyn> try asking in #ubuntu, too, mentioning that you run xubuntu
<tomreyn> i assume this is not xubuntu specific
